# A Road to Glory and Chaos.(Action Thread)



## revan4559

_Drakaasi, a world located near the center of the eye of terror. This world is home to many, many followers or chaos, both mortal and daemonic alike. All on this planet compete for the favor of their patron gods, and a select few compete for the favor of all four.

On Drakaasi currently there is a blood tournament where followers of Chaos fight each other for troops, equipment, and the amusement of the Blood God, The Lord of Skulls, Khrone. Those who enter risk life and limb for the ambitions.

It is on this world that six mortal followers of the gods have decided to take the long road to the greatest gift of the gods, Princedom. To become a Daemon Prince of the warp is not only proving your devotion to your patron, it grants Fame, Power, Dread, and grants Immortality, the one escape of what all mortals fear, Death.

And so our story begins with our six warriors deciding if they with to compete in the late stages as servants of a chaos lord, or strike out and form their own warband.

No matter their choice, the only thing that is certain is that their road to ultimate glory will be filled with blood-shed, betrayal and darkness.

This Is A Road To Glory And Chaos.
_
OOC: ill kick this role-play off. I guess ill lead the group once its formed fully. BUT feel free to challenge Modeus for leadership later on if you want.


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would be stood in the middle of the city square ontop of a stand. He would have his arms raised in the air as he cries out for everyone within the district to hear him.

_"Hear Me! Warriors of Chaos! I am Modeus, and I am here to ask you this! Will you join me brothers in this tournament to appease the Blood God and to form one of the greatest warbands the warp has even seen! I care not if you are alien! renegade or mutant! I care only that you are strong in battle! So tell me Brothers! What Say You!?"

_After his proclamation t_o _everyone around him, Modeus lowers his arms and looks about, waiting and seeing who and what steps forward to join him in the tournament and eventually, ultimate glory._


----------



## komanko

The wind blown, sending waves of dust directly towards Nerr'ak's face, it was a very rare occasion, most of the time there is no wind at all. Nerr'ak slowly kneeling, he picked up some ashes from the ground, they were black. He stood up throwing the ashes into the wind and seeing them drift away, "what is it, the fate you hold for me oh great master" he whispered. 

Nerr'ak walked into the town, it was full of chaos, marines and mutants everywhere, even daemons could be seen here and there. All this chaos made him fell better. Nerr'ak wondered around town for awhile and stopped in the city square, he saw a figure standing out of the crowd, from afar it looked like he was towering high above all others, but as Nerr'ak got close he could see that the man was standing on a stand which made him look higher.

Nerr'ak got closer he heard the man shouting "Hear Me! Warriors of Chaos! I am Modeus, and I am here to ask you this! Will you join me brothers in this tournament to appease the Blood God and to form one of the greatest warbands the warp has even seen! I care not if you are alien! renegade or mutant! I care only that you are strong in battle! So tell me Brothers! What Say You!?". "Is it a sign", Nerr'ak thought to himself. Modeus was an impressive figure, with a muscly build he towered high above many. "Such a man can draw the best warriors to him" Nerr'ak thought, "you will do just great, you fit exactly in my plan" he whispered.

Nerr'ak stood out of the crowed, looking around for a bit, he waited and then after a while he said "I Nerr'ak Gorgon, shall join you in your path of chaos and destruction to appease the gods of chaos", he said, "LONG LIVE TZEENTCH, LONG LIVE THE GODS OF CHAOS!" Nerr'ak yelled, "COME BROTHERS, JOIN HIM, AND WE WILL WRECK CHAOS AND DESTRUCTION TO ALL WHO OPPOSE US!"


----------



## Anfo

Hann, sitting in a darkened allyway, sharpening his ax and cleaning his pistol, hearing a voice start shouting, asking for 'followers' in the Blood Tournament. Hann looked up from his work and saw what looked like a Raven Guard marine. Hann pushed his way through the crowd, a few people grumbled their displeasure at being shoved aside but Hann paid no attention.

Reaching the front of the crowd, Hann stepped out into the opening. Modeus opened his mouth to speak but Han spoke first.
"Modeus, My name is Hann Firkun, chapter master of The Pyre. Why do you think you can lead men? What great and horrible deeds have you done? How can we," Han said motioning to the crowd of people, "know that you are a competent leader?"
Hann continued to inspect the marine, he was tall, and pretty strong looking, but Hann knew not to judge a book by it's cover.

Around this time, a Sorcerer came out, pledging himself to this champion, and telling others to join. Hann was surprised that some would follow someone that they did not know. But Sorcerer's were a breed apart, and Hann didn't understand their actions.


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would shift his dark green eyes to look at Nerr'ak and a grin appears across his pale face, as he is pleased that someone has the sense to join him in his path for glory.

_"Welcome Brother! Together we shall carve our names into the stars and history itself!"

_Modeus's smile then changes quickly into a frown as he turns to face Hann and then looks around before his frown decreases in intensity...slightly. He then takes a step towards Hann.

_"You doubt my abilities then 'Chapter Master'? Tell me then, if you believe me not to be able to lead a warband, then what makes you any better? By the look of it you dont even have your 'chapter' with you, your all alone, cast out, excommunicated by the look of it."

_Modeus's frown quickly turns to a grin as he starts to taunt the The 'Chapter Master'._


----------



## ROT

Alone atop of a towering structure. 
Stood watching the embers of Chaos taking a firm grip upon the Mortals of Drakaasi.

No Armour, Nothing but a chain for a belt wrapped around his cloth baring waist. a gruelling giant, young, but troubled- Young but tainted... 

Young. But Evil.

I sigh happily as i stare down at a mad-man preaching about the ultimate warband of warriors... and the 2 fools who have followed him in his quest of insanity. Who would risk life and limb for DaemonHood, WHO would put their entire world at risk just to serve their Lord of Blood.

"I'M IN!!" I howl across the town square.

- The masses below all turn their heads to see, Their Eyes met by the distant silhouette of a monstrous-looking Man, Brutally Hench and incredibly tall. The man Drops from the building, a full 60foot drop. Resulting in a craterous pit amongst the crowds.

"My name is Akronn, I don't care for yours. I seek nothing but to please my Lord... "


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan walked through the cobbled streets of Drakaasi, pushing aside the teeming masses of pathetic humans in his way. The wind washes over his freshly cut face, sending blissful pain through him. 

Entering a large open square, Ghazan eyed another champion raise himself upon a platform and roar his challange to the masses around him.

"Hear Me! Warriors of Chaos! I am Modeus, and I am here to ask you this! Will you join me brothers in this tournament to appease the Blood God and to form one of the greatest warbands the warp has even seen! I care not if you are alien! renegade or mutant! I care only that you are strong in battle! So tell me Brothers! What Say You!?"

Ghazan heard his speech and at first began to scoff at this madman, who like so many others preached of bringing great destruction to the galaxy. As he was about to turn around and leave, Ghazan felt fire race up his arms and spread throughout his body. Hissing in ectasy, Ghazan looked back in the eyes at this champion Modeus. _"This one might be different. The Dark Prince will recieve untold pleasure from the souls i send to him if this one succeds"_ Ghazan thought as he began shoving his way to the front of the crowd.

"Champion Modeus, I am Ghazan, formerly of the Violators, servant of Slaanesh. I will fight for you if you will bring glory to the Prince of Chaos." Ghazan said meeting his eyes


----------



## Anfo

Hann smiled, Modeus knew how to push his buttons, but now was not the time to go berserk. 

"_My_ chapter is waiting about half an hour's warp ump away from this planet. In the event that I need to seize control of this world. _I_ unlike other's do not need underlings to do my personal dirty work. So, Modeus, are you worthy to have _me_ fight along side you?"

In the backround, a poorly clothed figure fell from a tall building, standing, he pledged himself to Modeus's cause. Hann eyed the new comer. he wore some chains and a loin cloth. Hann raised an eyebrow as the man walked past to stand with the others. As he passed Hann asked, "What are you? Glorified cannon fodder?"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Hear Me! Warriors of Chaos! I am Modeus, and I am here to ask you this! Will you join me brothers in this tournament to appease the Blood God and to form one of the greatest warbands the warp has even seen! I care not if you are alien! renegade or mutant! I care only that you are strong in battle! So tell me Brothers! What Say You!?"

Dasker heard the voice from the champion, and at the sound of pleasing his devoted Blood God, Khorne, he leapt at the opportunity. "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD," was his response, butchering his way through several cutilits and making his way to the champion, bringing out his chainsword and placing it at the feet of whom would be his new master. "SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE."


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

the katana blade cut deep furrows in my leathery flesh, the purple black blood oozing out from beneath my hide, mutated beond recognition, I walked into the clearing in the jungle of the chaos world aginor, I saw huts and shacks and one who smelled of chaos itself, as I watched concealed I heard these words that would forever change my fate "here me brothers of chaos, I am mordeus" leting loose a round from my heavy bolter towards the sky, I screamed a bestially howl, there was an adventure, and I Guruck of the dark tusks, was now a part of it!


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Forgive me if I invovled your character alittle revan4559, I want to impress your guy!!)



Wattnir swirled into a loop and brought his sword over in a neat cutting arc that decapitated a nearby ash statue. He twirled around into a block, perfectly balanced on his toes, and swirled around in a double loop ending with a thrust, putting him back into the same defensive stance he had started with. He quickly finished up his practice as commotion seemed to grip the city square a block from his position. Putting away his sword, donning his equipment, he made his way to the area where an unusually large crowd had entered. At the center stood a Marine, arms held out, challenging others to come and join him in his quest for the favors of Chaos

For Wattinr, it was a rerun of a thousand times that these types of events had happened. In fact, he was surprised no one had attacked or challenged the aspiring champion for his right to lead. Wattinr figured he would see what this one was made off. Looking him over, he saw that the aspiring champion stood an impressive height, with a sword and bolt attached to him. His green eyes seem to pierce even Wattinr’s hard stare.

“Well, let’s see what you’re made of,” he whispered to himself as he drew his sword. Moving slowly around the back of the crowd, he positioned himself behind the warriors back. He walked to the front, preparing to strike as a warrior howled out across the square, and another start roaring “SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!” He got right to the front, making sure to keep the warriors attention away from him.

Suddenly he sprung, like a predator pouncing on its prey, and brought his sword down in an arc, a death blow for most average enemies. However, this champion was different, for he turned faster than Wattinr could see, and blocked it cleanly. Everyone around tensed, some even drawing weapons, but Wattinr returned his sword to his back laughing. He then turned to face the man…………………

“I have tested many who have spoken such words, and time and time against they fall. Yet you are different, you are strong and skilled. I am Pericles Wattinr, formally of the Thousand Sons, Sword master of Khorne, Skull Champion, and death to most men. You seem to have what it takes; I will join you on your quest for greater power and strength. What do you say, will you have me???"


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would easily block the blade from Wattnir, and before he address him he turns to face Daskar, Ghazan, and Guruck. Another smile would appear across his face as he looks other these three champions.

_"Welcome Brothers of Chaos! I shall accept all of you! Behold, Warriors of Khorne! A Sorcerer of Tzeentch, and even a Champion of Slaanesh join me! Who else will take up the challenge of serving me and walking the path of greatness!?"

_Modeus then turns back to face Wattnir and looks him over, checking his weapons and armor. He then lifts up his hands to Wattnir's chest and grips his chest plate just under his arms and shakes it slightly.

_"That armor fits you well 'little one'. I shall accept you, but should you pull you blade on me again, i will tear you limb from limb and feed your carcass to the predators of the warp, understand?"

_Modeus would then finish with Wattnir and turns to the 'Chapter Master' and frowns at him again._

"Do you really think that the Daemon Prince of this world would allow you to take it over? HA! Your entire chapter would be destroyed before they could even make planet fall. Even then there are so many of us who worship chaos, they wouldnt stand a change. And if you want to join the path to glory, then i have a test for you to prove your worth to the chaos gods!"


----------



## komanko

Standing near his "New" master, Nerr'ak waited and pretty quickly five more champions joined Modeus. Most of them champions of Khorn except one who was a champion of Slaanesh.

Then he saw someone moves, the man began to run towards them and with a mighty leap he crossed the field trying to land a deathblow to Modeus. Nerr'ak was alarmed he didn't know if Modeus could deflect such a blow but apparently Modeus was much stronger then he thought.

Even before the man could start landing his blow Modeus sword was in place and when the blow came he blocked it perfectly. The attacking man settled down and introduced himself as Pericles Wattinr. The man claimed to be from the thousand sons but Nerr'ak doubted that, but he will be easy to manipulate he thought to himself. But that marine Hann Firkun looked like a problem, even if he will join their forced he looked smarter them most of them and will not be easy to manipulate.

Nerr'ak settled down and waited.


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis took in the sites before him, several dogs of Khorne begging for scraps of vengence from their master to be. A champion of Slaanish taunting and testing the would be lord and a sorceror... deviant beasts of corruption, beutiful to behold deadly to trust. 
Grisallis stroke forward through the crowd as it began to disapate. He dragged a cultisit in his left hand the man kicked weakly against the astartes' grip. His armor was jet black, the right pauldron stood a white "1" declaring himself of the first legion... a Dark Angel. The left held a a sigil of tzeench with pale white wings from the side, declaring him a "fallen angel" He wa stain on the honor and history of the chapters proud history. 
_Is this where my vengence can truly begin?_
"Champion!" Grisallis strode forward dragging his query, the eyes of the seven fell upon him.
"I will serve you... I have vengence to reak upon my foes and the carrior lord of the Imperium." Griasallis closed his his left hand around the cultist's neck feeling the trachea collapse and tendons pop, ichtor flowed between his finger tips and the man's head fell away. He dropped the carcas and relished the death in his hands. 
"Greatness awaits, lets hurry."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker looked at the fellow champions who had stepped forward. Most of them, he was pleased to see, worshiped the Blood God, Khorne.

However, one; known as Nerr'ak Gorgon, favoured the cowardly dog Tzneetch, the Changer of Ways. Despite not even knowing the stranger, Dasker had a mutual dislike for the Magician. 

He hated Sorceres...


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

he observed his fellow warriors and noticed a fight had broken out between the sorcerer and a servant of khorne, the khorne one saying all magic was lies true to the teneants of khorne pushing through the bystanders, tearing them apart Guruck stated, "ENOUGH! this petty squabbling gets us nowhere! some say the bond formed in battle is unbrakeable, brothers, this crusade we have embarked on will be greater than any battle, and our bond must match that greatness, I will have none of this Sh&t, Enough I say!" tired of his fellows he whent over to their leader mordeus, "if you will have me as your right hand man, I will end this foolery, and we will form a bond as hard a perturbo's flesh!"


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus looks at the group that has come to him and then looks back at the chapter master before turning his back on him and address the marine's that have joined him.

_"Hear me brothers! You have all picked wisely and I welcome all of you! Let us go find a place to call out base for the remainder of the tournament! Once our base is set up then we shall get to the business of slaughter!"

_With that order/proclamation he turns to face Hann and his cat like pupils would narrow as he talks to the chapter master.

_"If you wish to join me, then i suggest you follow us and listen to what my test is, if you decide not to join us then that is fine, but i will not hesitate to kill you should you join a rival's group."

_Modeus then turns and strides off to find a suitable base of operations for the remainder of the tournament, letting his troops catch-up on their own accord
_


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis strode across the square and fell in a respectful distance from Modeus. He brushed shoulders with one of the Khorne dogs, refusing to yield as a lessor warrior. A cultisit was leering around a corner at Modeus licking his lips, the cltist never knew what happened when Grisallis' palm fell on his head and pressed it against the stone work as he was rewarded with a splat.


----------



## ROT

After the long silence, I finally break into speach.

"Modeus- "

I whip my chain from around my waist and lashed it out towards Modeus' Legs, entangling them, and i pull hard.

Modeus Flies to the ground and lands in an un-flattering heap.

I walk to him, and lift him up using the chain so that he is face to face

"You look like an idiot, I don't trust you.."

As i stop talking; I drop the wrapped up Modeus to the floor, leaving him stunned and embarrased, and i disembark en route.


----------



## revan4559

ROT said:


> After the long silence, I finally break into speach.
> 
> "Modeus- "
> 
> I whip my chain from around my waist and lashed it out towards Modeus' Legs, entangling them, and i pull hard.
> 
> Modeus Flies to the ground and lands in an un-flattering heap.
> 
> I walk to him, and lift him up using the chain so that he is face to face
> 
> "You look like an idiot, I don't trust you.."
> 
> As i stop talking; I drop the wrapped up Modeus to the floor, leaving him stunned and embarrased, and i disembark en route.


_Modeus would land flat on his chest then growls, his right arm shoots out and grabs ahold of Akronn's ankle and pulls back on it, trying to make Akronn fall off balance. Modeus then pushes himself to his feet and ignores the mud and dirt on his armor and walks over to Akronn. He stands at his full height, head held high and his shoulders broad, he looks down at the young marine and growls at him.

_"It seems you dont want to join me on the road to glory after all then, little one."

_Modeus then ignores Akronn and walks off to find a suitable base, annoyed at Akronn he picks up a wandering cultist and tears off his limbs one by one as he walks off, leaving a trail of body parts for those who joined him to follow._


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"I will join you as long as you reap blood in the name of the Skull Throne," snarled Dasker. "And rid us of those sorcerers." 

He frowned, and entered a prayer, "Blood for the Blood God. Skulls for the Skull Throne. Blood for the Blood God. Blood for the Blood God. Skulls for the Skull Throne..."


----------



## Anfo

Hann began to shake with anger. Who was that fool to say his chapter would be destroyed? He didn't know what he and his men had been through. Hann slowly reached for his pistol as they turned to leave, but stopped. _He has to many underlings...now not the time._

Hann slowly settled down and began to follow. Modeus would have a hard time felt bad for Modeus. _He_ could not lead these men. But Hann could fix that for him...


----------



## Nightlord92

As Ghazan surveyed his fellow champions, he felt nothing but disgust for the Khorne champions and nothing towards the Tzeentch sorceror and Fallen Angel. As Modeus and the rest of his champions begin following him, Ghazan falls into step by Nerr'ak and Grissalis.

"Greetings brothers, I hope you do not mind the company of a slaaneshi warrior. I'm afraid if these base followers of Khorne were next to me, I would soon die from bordome." Ghazan says laughingly


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would walk in complete silence as he considers his options and his next move within the tournament, now that he had all the Marine's that he needed, all he would need now is a ship and cultists to be cannon fodder. Modeus would continue walking to the edge of town where there was supposed to be a large abandoned warehouse. After another thirty minutes of walking he would finally find it and steps inside to inspect it, it didnt have much defensive capability but it would do until the end of the tournament. He would then stride into the middle of the room and turns to face those who followed him.

_"My fellow brothers of Chaos, As you know I am Modeus and i will be leading you through this tournament, and after we shall embark down a path to ultimate glory. But I will say this now, should any of you think to betray me later on down the line, I will not show any mercy in your punishment. Now..I shall address the matter of your hatred towards each others chosen pantheon. I do not care about your petty squabbles, You are all sons of chaos and you shall act accordingly. Should you attempt to kill each other" _Modeus's dark emerald gaze shifts to the Khorne warriors, the Slaanesh Champion and then the Tzeentch Sorcerer. _"I WILL be slamming heads together until it knocks some sense into you. Many warbands before have failed due to the petty squabbles for power and because of the hatred for each others deities...THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN IN MY WARBAND! Is this understood?"

_Modeus's gaze then looks other all of them awaiting their replies._


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Aye, mylord," bowed Dasker respectfully. "I apologize."

"Well, that's new," snorted a different, nameless warrior of Tzneetch. "A follower of Khorne..." 

He fell silent at the gaze from Modeus. 

"That's what I thought," Dasker uttured under his breath.


----------



## Anfo

Hann listened to Modeus's speech. While the champions would obey the orders, once Modeus looked the other way, the war would ensue. Hann would easily avoid the petty squabbling, for he truly chose no side. As the star on his chest would confirm.

Hann approached Modeus, hoping to find out more about this man, who somehow welded together a squad of chaos marines.
"I take it you're undivided to?" Hann asked Modeus, while taping the eight pointed star on his chest, "I would not have brought them together, no matter how much you try and tell them to stop, they will not. Only war will stop them from killing each other. So I suggest you either lead them to way, or start building a fighting pit."


----------



## komanko

As all the warriors gathered, it was clear that they will be 9 of them, although Hann argued with Modeus it was still clear from the beginning that he will follow. None of them had any will of their own, The Khorne champions were just bloodthirsty, all they wanted was to fight, and the will of the Slaaneshi warriors only consisted of pleasuring his master. All of them didn't know that they were part of a bigger plan... If only Nerr'ak new what this plan was.

Soon Modeus started walking towards an abandoned warehouse, it was a good choice considering the fact that they didn't have any resources. While following Modeus the Slaaneshi warrior caught up with him and the fallen angel that was near him. As the warrior arrived he said laughingly "Greetings brothers, I hope you do not mind the company of a slaaneshi warrior. I'm afraid if these base followers of Khorne were next to me, I would soon die from boredom." Under his hood Nerr'ak smiled, and said "I must agree with you on that one, they don't look very intelligent to me.", Nerr'ak chatted a bit with the Slaaneshi warrior and the Dark Angel, although he didn't like to speak very much he had found their stories to be amusing and interesting.

Modeus and his band of warriors arrived in the warehouse, once they all got inside Modeus went to the middle of the room and all followed him. Soon he started giving a pathetic speech, it was like he really though he is in control of this group, Modeus said "My fellow brothers of Chaos, As you know I am Modeus and i will be leading you through this tournament, and after we shall embark down a path to ultimate glory. But I will say this now, should any of you think to betray me later on down the line, I will not show any mercy in your punishment. Now..I shall address the matter of your hatred towards each others chosen pantheon. I do not care about your petty squabbles, You are all sons of chaos and you shall act accordingly. Should you attempt to kill each other" Modeus's dark emerald gaze shifts to the Khorne warriors, the Slaanesh Champion and then the Tzeentch Sorcerer. "I WILL be slamming heads together until it knocks some sense into you. Many warbands before have failed due to the petty squabbles for power and because of the hatred for each others deities...THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN IN MY WARBAND! Is this understood?". A wide smile appeared on Nerr'ak's face, he waited for everyone to reply and then walked towards Modeus and whispered silently, this gave his words a creepy and dangerous tone, "Your threats do not scare me. Choose your words carefully Modeus, they might be your last... you amassed here a small squad but a dangerous one, and since you are the leader of it, for now, you will have to control them. If you want to speak or if you need an advice come to me ill be around", "my mighty master..." Nerr'ak said mockingly.


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Wow, you guys really took off, ok, here I come)


Wattinr walked beside the warrior he now called master, this puling over the events that had transpired earlier. Truly, he had never expected such a quick and skilled response from this beastly leader. However, what the case, Wattinr now had an opponent, a worthy opponent that he would eventually challenge in combat again. He remembered a prophecy given to him long ago by a Khorne psyker he was about to kill. The time will come when you find yourself under a master’s wing. He will teach you, but beware the dark shadow that threatens his existence. With that the psyker had died, leaving him as confused as he was now.

The figure next to him chirped up, asking others to tolerate his Slaaneshi patriotism. Wattinr didn’t care for allegiances, and indeed believed in the Chaos Undivided idea that this master of his now enforced within the group. 

They came to a semi-deteriorated building, falling apart from years of exposure to the elements. They moved around, each picking out his own area of rest as it seemed that this was to be their base of operations. Modeus walked to the center of the room, and told the group his intentions, but also that there would be no infighting over petty squabbles.

Wattinr looked at his master saying, “have no fear my Lord, I do not worry about such petty problems. Indeed, I would like to know my Lord, with your blessing, what it is we are going to do. Where shall we take our first step on the road to greatness?”

(Modues talks, blah, blah, blah)

After they had all settled in and things had evened out for a bit, Wattinr approached his master. Looking straight in the eye, he said, “My Lord, I have chosen to follow you, but I want you to understand why it is so. I am a warrior, a sword master, seeking to perfect my killing art. You deflected that blow with the skill of a master I have yet to see. I will follow you, but if a stronger, more skilled opponent comes along and defeats you, I will think twice about challenge you again and find a new, more worthy master for my sword.”

After their exchange, Wattinr walked off, and resumed his practice in his own little corner.


----------



## Nightlord92

Walking with the followers of tzeentch, Ghazan entered the warehouse that would serve as their temporary base. "This is it?" Ghazan said under his breath. Eyeing the surroundings, Ghazan realized he would have to gather several sacrifices to make it more suitible for a warrior of Slaanesh. As he thought of the tortures he would inflict upon the wretches that called this planet home, Ghazan heard Modeus speak.

My fellow brothers of Chaos, As you know I am Modeus and i will be leading you through this tournament, and after we shall embark down a path to ultimate glory. But I will say this now, should any of you think to betray me later on down the line, I will not show any mercy in your punishment. Now..I shall address the matter of your hatred towards each others chosen pantheon. I do not care about your petty squabbles, You are all sons of chaos and you shall act accordingly. Should you attempt to kill each other" Modeus's dark emerald gaze shifts to the Khorne warriors, the Slaanesh Champion and then the Tzeentch Sorcerer. "I WILL be slamming heads together until it knocks some sense into you. Many warbands before have failed due to the petty squabbles for power and because of the hatred for each others deities...THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN IN MY WARBAND! Is this understood?"

Ghazan silently laughed as Modeus finished his speach and gave a mocking bow. "Your will shall be done Modeus, you have nothing to worry about from Slaanesh or myself, so long as the Prince of Chaos recieves his due pleasure that is." Ghazan said already bored of the conversation. Moving through the warehouse, avoiding contact with the warriors of Khorne, Ghazan eyed a slab of concrete that looked perfect for a ritual sacrifice to Slaanesh. Taking his sword out, Ghazan carved the symbol of Slaanesh into it. Moving outside, Ghazan began searching for 6 wretches to sacrifice to Slaanesh, so that he may look favorably upon Ghazan and bless Ghazan's work


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would nod to each of his warriors as they reply then looks at Hann again before nodding to him. _"That is correct, i follow chaos undivided and i intend to to have a warband which follows such aswell, but instead of all of us following each of the chaos gods, which means it will take longer to gather their blessings, i shall have marine's dedicated to a different god so we can get the attention of them all quicker". _Modeus then looks at the rest of the group and dis-misses them before going to explore the warehouse, he would then find himself a large metallic chair and sits down on it, cleaning his weapons and taking apart and re-assembling his bolt pistol to make sure it works perfectly, then awaits to see if any of his troops come to see him.

_OOC: (Edited) Can i remind you all to post a minimum of a paragraph please? its 4-5 sentences of good length. Thank you


----------



## ROT

"I opt to Represent my Lord Khorne!" I ask strongly.

"I will attract attention, my stature is great, and my Furious Rage in battle un-matched.. I would be perfect."

"unless anyone else can prove to be differently?" I taught


----------



## deathbringer

The hood was low casting a shadow over the silver metal of his face, yet his eyes still saw even in the dingy light. They were not eyes, no pupil or lid, no iris, but there was a lense. A lense of glass, a lense that penetrated switched between heat signatures and full focused, zoomed in and out at the slightest thought.

His hands worked seemlesslyunder his cloak. The silvery hands dexterous upon the wires. It was a device that would allow him to use his servo arm to pull his sword from over his back. A magnetic field intended when necessary to prevent the claw sheering through the haft of his chainsword allowing quick access without the flaw of producing a stump of scrap metal.

3 wires 27 sockets... trial and error needed. He frowned as his hands went to work. The machine spirit was silent... the rage within him absent. His mind was his... he could think...

No one paid him any head. Why would they, he was just another cloak in the crowd, though those that paid him head, looked away once more very quickly. Two red slits in a deathmask, a mask that leered in a horrific, twisted sneer. It would glitter in someones nightmares tonight. 

What was his plan?

He had no plan

Not a good start.

Impatience spiked in his mind, he had so much to proove so many skulls to sacrifice, to repay his masters faith. He had drawn him to salvation, fanned the flames of fury that allowed him to survive.

Everything happened very quickly. A man threw his arms aloft his voice throwing out over the streets

"Hear Me! Warriors of Chaos! I am Modeus, and I am here to ask you this! Will you join me brothers in this tournament"

A tournament... he had known nought of this. He had been deposited on this world, amongst this filth, yet a blood tournament. A tournament to win favour with his master. It was a good start indeed. He flexed his bionic arm. A chance to test his abilities, to discover the new strength these limbs leant him. He was untested in combat, bar a few sparring matches which had told him little. He was slower than before,yet more powerful, the twin swords and the servo claw defensive, a wall of steel difficult to break through, upon the offensive deadly beyond belief.

He looked once more, the warrior had lowered his arms, comfortable sure that others would join him. He looked closer,his bionics zooming in closer at his thought.

Interesting taller and stronger that most astartes yet the mark of his armour was unfamilar. A skull, he recalled no such mark yet he moved on to the mans proud jaw, the calm in his eyes. A warrior, noble in his own way. Perhaps a good leader. 

Should he be the first to join him, or should he begin his own future. Nay who would join the ranks of a khornate failure, a joke, a techmarine his pride destroyed, his failures innumerable. He could duel them, show his skills, yet he could well end up dead. There were warriors here, more comfortable in there skin, he needed time, time to adjust to his new form, adjust to his new abilities, the new possiblities his artificial frame allowed him.

He must join someone, yet was this the man.

A figure was moving towards Modeus, smaller, the brand of Tzeentch emblazened across the aquilla that had once born across his chest. Once again the markings upon his armour unfamiliar, it irked Ferrero. How much he had forgotten, how much he had missed. The staff marked him out though, a sorceror. He wanted to shiver and his limbs jerked spasmodically as his brain sent unreadable impulses to the bionics in his legs, his master did not like sorcerors, treacherous bastards little better than the emperor's lapdogs. 

A second moved forth, an arrogant man, a man of power, he carried himself thus and interestingly, he challenged the mans leadership. A chapter master, sad to be reduced so low. Yet his question was incisive no doubt about that. Why was this Modeus fit to lead.

The response was simple, if a little immature, a chiding remark about his chapter. Perhaps not the best of leaders, yet strong all the same. Self confidence ran through his veins, drove his actions. Interesting...


"IM IN" A tremendous below followed by a tremendous crash. A quick thought summons an earlier pict of the tower.. 60 meters... that pricks dead. Yet nay the man was but a fool, a young fool, half naked his fine musculature displayed proudly. He would join the band, though what use he would be, unarmed, unarmoured, weaponless Ferrero could not tell.

He must have a hidden talent.

Another joined the mingling group, a slippery serpent of slaanesh weeved towards them, a forked tongue flickering beneath his teeth. Ferrero would watch him very carefullly, there was more to him than met the eye. Indeed there was a dark power in this one, an evil as black as the orbs in his eye socket.

Yet another bounded forward the group growing once more and he roared aloft a cry to the blood god. Good to see brothers of his lord joining the melee. He studied the frenzied warrior deeply, a long chainsword at his side, he moved with the beserk twitches of a muderer. This group was indeed gathering strength, a killer was always needed.

Another killer, nay a beast, a feral animal... possessed. Loathing seeped through Ferrero as the trickle of dark purple blood lanced down its matted hide. The servo claw twitched at his thought, he wanted to put the beast out of its misery. It was odd to pity something others glorified

The next was flamboyant, a show off, a flashy twirl of his sword, too elegant for a world eater. Indeed one of the thousand sons, yet strange a devotee of khorne. Ferrero could not help but raise an eyebrow, it seemed the blood god would take all kinds of filth if bidden. It was too much for Ferrero, he would be very little challenge, he seemed to lack drive, his strokes a show of elegance rather than power.

The last came, a violent man, an unnecessarily violent chop sending blood spurting and a cultist toppling to the ground. The sign of the dark angels was clearly visible and he touched his own sigil. So three of them came from the first founding, interesting, three were of noble stock. He fixed back on the latest arrival, thirst, a thirst to prove, he killed to prove his honour. Interesting.... oh and interesting bunch.

Power there too, but should he. 

The hiss of pistons, air spurting into the fetid atmosphere announced his rise and he began to move forth. The cloak whirled round him, disguising the robotic nature of his movements, yet they were moving away. Moving to a place to wait... wait for the tournament.

He felt destiny slipping through his fingers... this was his place, he could feel it he was tied to these men, they were his future, his stepping stone to greatness. He followed them, moving as quickly as his bionics would carry him, watching as they entered a warehouse at the end of the street.

Slowly he moved towards it, wooden, fragile and easily assailable, he hoped Modeus had chosen it for comfort rather than defensive ability. If so Ferrero would definitely be looking for a new leader. The door was closed and slowly he extended his servo arm to push the door inwards.

It swung open, creaking on rusty hinges and Ferrero stepped inwards his bionic eye locking upon hands that flicked to weapons.

"Peace" he muttered yet his flamer tracked across each face, ready to spray a burst of white hot flame at any that assailed him. A burst of static punctuated the droning monatone of the computorised voice "I'm here to see the one that calls himself Modeus"

His eyes locked onto the figure sitting in a high backed metallic chair his bolt pistol dissembled in his hands

"Approximately 50 years old... 92.8% efficiency, firing system evidentally well cared for." the thoughts came unbidden, just sprung to his mind yet he brushed them away. Now was not the time.

He stood afront of the man in the chair, allowing modeus to look directly into the silver mask of his face

"I am ferrero formerly a techpriest of the salamanders and member of the cult mechanicus of mars. My past is my own business, and I wish it to remain thus. All you need to know is i will fight alongside you in this blood tournament and if your abilities match my ambitions then i will continue to do so for as long as you wish.'

He paused, a hiss of decompressed air fizzing as the cooler worked frantically

"Do you object?" continued the emotionless monotone.

Beneath the cloak the hands still worked the combinations... gently the machine spirit hummed its approval as a wire slid into place.. he was getting closer.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker frowned at the Techmarine. He didn't have a dislike for the Techmarine, as they kept the machines in contact that made the warriors of Khorne get to battle faster.

But, instead of going to talk to anyone, low voices, which Dasker knew was his own, echoed throughout the warehouse, he pulled out a small blade and began throwing it up and down, catching it each time.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

tired of waiting Guruck yelled a challenge

"I propose a friendly match of wrestling to determin the pecking order in this ragtag band" 

as an afterthought then "perhaps mordeus will be impressed by the winners physique, and choose him as his second in command, perhaps"

nearly as he had finished speaking a dog of khorne charged him, yelling some base prayer, squating and pushing off the ground with his powerful legs he dove and put his shoulder in to the ribcage, the stunned warrior didn't have time to comprehend what had happened and in that split second Guruck took the initiative and put his tusks to the neck of the warrior, then having won he helped him up and said "is this fighter the only one brave enough to challenge me?" disgusted at the cowardly dogs before him he crushed the windpipe of a cultist and watched him struggle.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr looked up from his practice to where two of the warband were engaged in a friendly wrestling match to determine the winners. Wattinr just snorted, and returned to his practice, ever honning his deadly art.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Can i remind you all to post a minimum of a paragraph please? thank you

_Modeus would be sat in his chair, deep in thought about where next to go in the tournament, Should he challenge another Champion or Lord? Or should he wait to be challenge...No, those who worship Khorne will want their fill of blood soon enough, Tomorrow he shall challenge as many leaders as he can, Only fighting if another warbands Lord or Leader decides to fight. Oh how his great plan is coming together.

Modeus then cast an eye over all of the marine's, studying them and analyzing them.

First there was Nerr'ak, A Chaos Sorcerer devoted to the god of change, Tzeentch. Such marine's were untrustworthy at best, always having some hidden agenda or plotting to seize power for themselves, he would have to keep and eye on him._

_Next there was Hann, a Chapter Master from the renegade Chapter known as the Prye. This one appeared to know how to lead if he was a chapter master, but not good enough if he managed to get excommunicated...Modeus wondered does this Hann serve the chaos gods truely? or does he intend on killing all of them to try and gain the forgiveness of the Corpse-Emperor.

Ghazan, the Slaanesh Champion...An interesting one, he would serve greatly as an enforcer of the rules and laws of the warband, the only problem was his un-dying loyalty to the Dark Prince of Chaos, but maybe that can change, as long as Ghazan gets what he wants.

Daskar and Wattnir, the two Khrone warriors. They will serve well in this latter half of the Tournament and later on the path to ultimate glory. One always needs warriors who borderline on suicidal faith to their deity. They would have plenty of blood to shed and skulls to take.

Grisallis, the Tzeentch following Apothecary, he WILL be needed for the entire duration of the tournament and until the very end of the road to ultimate glory. A warband always needs someone who can heal their injuries or maybe even extra Loyalist gene-seed to either sacrifice to the Dark Gods or even to make new Chaos Warriors. 

Modeus's thoughts then stops as he heard someone approach and finished assembling his bolt pistol, he raises his gaze to look at the cloaked and hooded figure infront of him. The 'Man' if he could be called a man anymore, was called Ferrore, a Tech-Marine of the Salamanders Chapter and of the Priest Hood of Mars. This one will come in handy when it comes to keeping the weapons and space ship in good order.

Modeus would stand from his chair and holsters his bolt pistol at his side and looks down at Ferrore and nods to him.

_"Welcome brother, I am Modeus and i am glad to accept such a 'person' of your talents into my war-band, you will be one of the greatest assets this war-band has, along with the Apothecary. Please feel free to find somewhere in the warehouse to have as your own personal space."

_Modeus then turned to look at the rest then looked into the center of the warehouse, wondering if there was room to place a ritual sacrifice and sparring pit to the Blood God. He then walked around the warehouse, looking at suitable places for alters. He then stopped and called to Ghazan, Nerr'ak and The Two Khrone Warriors.

_"Brothers, i have a task for you, in each of your area's i want you to construct a sacrificial alter to each of your chosen gods, so that when we win each stage of the tournament we can sacrifice petty humans, aliens and cultists to the dark gods, understand?"

_Modeus then waved a dismissive hand and when to look for a place for the God of Decay, Nurgle. He was the only god who hadn't set a favored warrior to this warband, and so his offerings would be meager at best._


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Guruck whent into the wilds to find poisons needed to complete his alter to father nurgle, lord of corruption, who had blessed him with his leathery hide and his tusks. he uprooted two trees and bent their roots into a symbol of the greater father nurgle, the the bodies of frogs mixed vines made a green juoce with wich he died his alter into his patrons color, to complete it he used the poisons he had found to corrupt the animals of the forest, laying their bloated bodies down infront of his altar, as a gift to nurgle.


----------



## komanko

Making one of the corners in the warehouse his new home, Nerr'ak waited, he knew that something is stirring and soon they will have a new task on their hands. He waited and as predicted Modeus called him and several other marines. He noted that he called marines from each of the deity's. Modeus didn't trust him but the feeling was mutual, no one trusted sorcerers and it was for a reason.

After all marines arrived Modeus started speaking, "Brothers, i have a task for you, in each of your area's i want you to construct a sacrificial alter to each of your chosen gods, so that when we win each stage of the tournament we can sacrifice petty humans, aliens and cultists to the dark gods, understand?", it was a good idea, which will minimize the anger within the group for awhile.

After listening closely to what Modeus had to say, Nerr'ak went out of the warehouse trying to find materials for his altar. He stumbled upon some bricks while walking in town, he decided that this will be the bast of his humble altar. After awhile Nerr'ak finished carrying all the bricks back to the warehouse, and made a stone altar out of them. The altar was shaped like a stone table. It was simple, yet it was good enough because he had no resources to work with. Nerr'ak started carving the sign of Tzeentch into the stone and when he finished with the sign he continued carving passages of various tomes and enchantments.

When finished with the altar Nerr'ak went outside and looked for some willing cultists to sacrifice in the name of Tzeentch, he didn't have the time nor the will to force the cultists to sacrifice themselves. So when he at least found four willing cultists he led them to the altar and sacrificed them while murmuring chants and rites. "Oh mighty Tzeentch, grant me power and knowledge, and show me your ways." the cultists started to hover in the air. "Grant me wisdom and your blessing...", once finished with the rites the cultists exploded in the air, as the cultists died Nerr'ak new that the altar was finished and as humble as it was Tzeentch excepted it and blessed it with his power.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Brothers, i have a task for you, in each of your area's i want you to construct a sacrificial alter to each of your chosen gods, so that when we win each stage of the tournament we can sacrifice petty humans, aliens and cultists to the dark gods, understand?" Modeus echoed throughout the warehouse. 

Dasker smiled, glancing over at the other worshipper of the Blood God. He would create his own, bigger and better altar than any of those pathetic servants of the other Chaos Gods. He would strive to be better, so that Khorne would eventually offer him with Daemonhood, so he would be able to kill Modeus and take over the warband, or dispatch the followers of the other gods himself. 

It depended if Modeus led him to many wars. But still, whilst not despoiling Alien worlds or the Imperium, Dasker could construct mighty alters to the Blood God. And so, he began, picking a concrete balcony, smaller than the one Modeus stood on in the abandoned warehouse, but big enough to have a commanding view over the others toiling away. The Follower of the Blood God smiled, and got to work.


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis walked throught thee warehouse and came to a set of steps... the led him up three flights. Once up on the cat walks he found a secluded area with a large table in the center and cabinets to the left... all empty thid would make a good labratoy for him. Desending the steps he heard modeus' task for alters. 
_The sorceror will gain Tzeenches favor quicker than I... _
He desended the steps and found modeus, "Lord, I am going into the ndustrial sector to find tools and medical supplies. I will return with heads and supplies. With that Grisallis turned and skalled off into the street bolt pistol at his side and chainsword in hand.


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrero bowed his head in acceptance as the giant strode away, giving orders for an alter to the god of war to be created. Four figures began their preperations, ready to make there sacrifice to the great lord of slaughter yet Ferrero did not join them. He would sacrifice later, yet for now, khornes rage still bubbled within him, a gently simmering cauldron of hate under the methodic calm as his hands worked upon the switch.

He needed to be alone... needed time, he would gather allies later.

He made for a wooden ladder, dusty unused, the rungs creaked under the weight of his bionics, he would have to reinforce them later. He came to a long platform, wide and short under the eaves of the warehouse. His bionics flittered round

Grim mirky light ran in through the sky light casting deep shadows into the cornors and he let out a low bleep of contentment. 

This was more than sufficient, he would not be disturbed up here, plenty of space to tinker, though for any vehicles,he would have to work upon the floor evidentally, yet boltguns and pistols the space would be more than sufficient.

He laid his twin chainswords upon the ground, instinctively pushing a box into the light in order to allow him to work more comfortably. Then he give a tiny chuckle, a hiss of static bursting, ringing round the eaves of the warhouse.

So what was the plan now

A plan was forming.

They must succeed in the tournament, gain the favour of the gods, then and only then could Ferrero begin to wipe his debts to the blood god, cleanse his soul of the clinging tentacles of shame and humiliation.

Slowly he stood and moved to the edge of his platform and raising the volume of his vox ponder blurted out.

"Anyone with weapons or armour in need of repair or refurbishment" the servo claw behind him swivelled, flexing in readiness 

"Should bring them to me now"

Beneath his cloak he felt another hum of contentment from the machine spirit as a second wire slid into place. His rage bubbled, war was coming...


----------



## Anfo

An alter. Hann knew more about alters than most of the other marines. Hann knew of many ways to please the dark gods, and after a short period of thought, he approached Modeus saying, "I'll be back soon." With that Hann left.

Hann headed back to the city square. Hann looked into the crowd. He'd need twelve cultists. One for each god and eight undivided. It was quite easy to find them. Most has symbols of their gods visibly on their body. Cultists in tow, Hann headed to get supplies. Hann ripped out fifteen light posts, and forced the cultists to carry them. Hann headed back to the ware house, Hann laid the posts inside in a dark corner.

He then, would need stone slabs. This confused him some...where would he find that much solid stone? Looking around he saw that most of the houses were made of brick. But walking further along, and he round houses made of concrete. _Perfect._ Hann thought. Hann cut out four six by four square slabs. The cultists could only carry one slab, so Hann forced more to carry the others. While heading back to the warehouse, Hann cut off a large amount of wood from a tree, and carried it back.

Returning to the warehouse, Hann took the metal poles and constructed an eight pointed star. He the set up the alters onround the star, so two faced each other (Like a compass, north, south east west.) Still having left over poles, Hann slamed one pole in to each alter. Hann used some wood to create a symbol of each God, and placed the symbol atop each pole. Hann then carved the matching symbol into the altar's top. 
With the remaining wood, Hann constructed what looked like a tree. One wooden plank wat going up, while the others had been attacked sideways. 
Hann placed the four god devoted cultists by their alters. While he killed the others in various ways, and put them on the 'tree'.

Hann stepped back, happy at what he had done. Now it was time for the ceremony.


----------



## Nightlord92

As Ghazan studied the new addition to the warband, he couldn't help but sigh at what must be the greatest test Slaanesh had sent him on: warriors of Khorne, magi of tzeentch, an arrogant deposed chapter master, and now a techmarine that had the stench of the blood god on him. _"By the Dark Prince of Excess, what I would give for another slaaneshi warrior"_. Ghazans dark thoughts were interrupted when Modeus called for him. 

"Brothers, i have a task for you, in each of your area's i want you to construct a sacrificial alter to each of your chosen gods, so that when we win each stage of the tournament we can sacrifice petty humans, aliens and cultists to the dark gods, understand?" Modeus spoke

_At least I dont have to worry about the Fly Lord's stench rotting this place out_ Ghazan chuckled to himself as he made his way outside. At what seemed to be mid-day, Ghazan could see the streets teeming with the pathetic masses who had no idea of the coming greatness of Ghazan. Walking through the streets, Ghazan's dark orbs scanned through the crowds, looking for worthy sacrifices to Slaanesh. _"Six, I must find six sacrifices worthy of the Chaos Prince"_

Coming upon a broken, dead end alley, Ghazan could see what appeared to be a broken down bar. Approaching the door, Ghazan opened the creaking door to see the patron of the bar being slammed against a table by two thuggish ogre-like men. Ghazan stood in the doorway as the leader of the attackers came forward, dressed in extragavently bright colored robes. "Now Deltrain, how can you think we would not find out you were cheating us?" He asked. "By the Dark Prince, you know there would be consequences, and now you are going to find out how bad they are." The leader said as he drew out a long, serrated, blade and began disembowling the tavern owner. His screams of agony were still ringing like a sweet melody in his ears when Ghazan saw the group finally notice him. "Greetings stranger, I can see from those markings on you that you and I share the same diety, so I shall grant you a boon by allowing you to leave." The stranger said. Moments passed before Ghazan broke out laughing. "Pathetic mortal" Ghazan said as he finished laughing. "I do not care what you offer me, for I will be offering you up to the Dark Prince." Ghazan said, relishing the look of sudden terror in the leaders eyes as his bodyguards began backing away. Not giving them the chance to run, Ghazan pulled out his bolt pistol and fired 2 shots, one hitting one of the brutes in the sternum, leaving only his upper body intact, and the other blowing up the 2nd man's head. As the leader fell to his knees trembling as Ghazan approached, he drank from the man's terror and savored the still screaming brute with half his body blown off. "Do not look so scared, you shall be joining the Prince of Excess soon." Ghazan said before knocking the man out and dragging him back the warehouse.

Almost half an hour later, Ghazan returned to where he started, having tied the man up beside the altar to Slaanesh he already created. Working his way through the streets and avenues, he soon found an old, leathery skinned Magister of Slaanesh with 3 of his acolytes standing upon a box, screaming praises and benedictions of Slaanesh to passers by. Walking up to him, Ghazan heard the priest babbling on about the greatness of the Prince of Excess and how he was the only chaos god worthy of praise. The priest's speach ended abruptly short when he spotted Ghazan making his way towards him. "BEHOLD! A true warrior of Slaanesh stands before you!" the priest roared pointing at Ghazan. "Look upon this Violator and see the glory of Slaanesh at work". The acolytes around him, awed by Ghazan's presence, fell to their knees. "Tell me Violator, how can this humble servant of the Prince of Chaos help you?" the priest said jumping down from his box. "Well Magister, I have a problem with a heretic who refuses to see the glory of Slaanesh and I was wondering if you would help me teach him the error of his ways." Ghazan lied. A dark glint shone in the old man's eyes as he smiled, showing broken and chipped teeth in bleeding gums. "I would be most happy to Violator. Glory to Slaanesh." he said. "Glory to Slaanes." Ghazan echoed leading the men back to the warehouse, a sick smile playing across his face. As they reached the warehouse, Ghazan let the magister and his retinue enter first and shut the door behind him. Immedietly seeing followers of Khorne and Tzeentch, they begin to back out hastily, but back into Ghazan. Looking up into his face, all of them cower as they see the dark intent in his eyes before 2 of the acolytes pass out and the other 2 subdued and then tied next to the altar like the 1st one, who was now awake and screaming for help. 

_One more, just one more and I can begin_ Ghazan thought as he searched every road for the last sacrifice. For what seemed an eternity, Ghazan passed broken buildings, shattered windows, and the unworthy masses of humanity. "No no no! This one has to be perfect for Slaanesh." Ghazan hissed to himself. Just as he was about to concede defeat, Ghazan realized he had entered the very same square that he had joined Modeus in not hours ago. Looking at the spot where Modeus had given his speech, Ghazan saw an image in his peripheral vision. Turning about, Ghazan saw a snake laying perfectly still at the exact spot where Ghazan had swore loyalty to Modeus. A dark presence surrounded the snake before it took off. An instinct told him to follow the snake and Ghazan trailed after it, until it disappeared in front of the door leading into another tavern. Seeing this as a sure sign from Slaanesh, Ghazan pushes open the door. "IS THERE NO ONE WORTHY TO FIGHT THE GREATEST WARRIOR OF SLAANESH?" an astartes roared, one massive foot atop the body of a slain warrior. Ghazan looked upon the astartes's armor and saw the markings of the Angels of Ecstasy upon them. "I accept your challenge Angel." Ghazan said, praising Slaanesh for this last sacrifice. The Angel turned and looked upon Ghazan. "Violator" he said almost to himself before nodding and raising his sword up in a mock salute. Returning the salute with an equal mocking bow, Ghazan drew his sword and charged at the Angel. The patrons of the tavern, just getting used to the quiet, quickly scurried back to their corners as another fight broke out. Ghazan kicked a table out of the way and made a lunge at the Angel, who blocked it and tried stabbing at the open joint between Ghazan's leg armor. Pivoting away, Ghazan chopped downwards at the astartes's arm but the Angel matched his speed and deflected his blade away to return it with a swift kick to Ghazan's chest, sending him flying through the bar. To the eyes of the mortals, the fight looked to be a duel of the gods, both warriors, enhanced by their astartes training and Slaanesh, moved at lightning speeds. Ghazan dragged himself to his feet and savored the pain coursing through his body. Charging again at his enemy, Ghazan ducked under an eager slash at his throat and lept away with a deep slash on his cheek when the Angel drew a combat blade when Ghazan blocked his attack. Ghazan hissed in ecstasy as combat drugs in his system flooded him. Focusing again on the Angel, Ghazan ran at the astartes once more, but instead of attacking, Ghazan rolled beneath the astartes's blades and lept to his feet behind the Angel. As he was abou to turn around, Ghazan brought the pommel of his blade against the angel's bare head, sending him to the floor. "Now you will see the glory of Slaaesh." Ghazan said as he kicked him hard in the head; hard enough to send him into unconsciousness.

An hour passed before Ghazan dragged the Angel into the warehouse and laid him next to the other screaming sacrifices. _It is time_ Ghazan thought happily. Ghazan drew the leader of the thugs to the altar and began cutting runes of chaos and Slaanesh into him. The process took about half an hour, and the man's screams rose in pitch with every minute of it until finally it seemed the warehouse echoed continuously with his screams. "Slaanesh, Prince of Chaos, look upon me and see this humble sacrifice I offer to your glory." Ghazan said before stabbing his blade into the man's heart. Immediately, bright flames changing colors every second consumed the man and soon the only evidence the man was on the altar at all was the blood stains on the altar. As Ghazan dragged one of the Magister's acolytes unwillingly to the altar, Ghazan noticed the rune he had carved into the altar now was fainly glowing. Several hours passed until Ghazan finished with the Magister and his servants, each one's body bursting into flames and disappearing, leaving the rune on the altar a little more bright. Their pleading screams and yells filled Ghazan with an ecstasy he had not felt for some time. By now the Angel of Ecstasy had awoken and strained against his restraints, but Ghazan knew his work well and the Angel couldn't break them as Ghazan began cutting the runes into his flesh. Ghazan took extreme care into sacrificing the astartes and after several hours, even the Angel was begging for release. Standing over his head, Ghazan echoed the same words he had spoken with the other sacrifices. "Slaanesh, Prince of Chaos, look upon me and see this humble sacrifice I offer to your glory". Ghazan drew his knife once more and in a flash began cutting into the Angel's neck, slowly drawing out his prize: the astartes's gene-seed. The beautiful gene-seed burst into even brighter flame than the astartes's body. As the body disappeared, Ghazan saw the altar now shown with a great brightness barely contained. Ghazan smiled as he felt Slaanesh's blessing take over.

Making his way over to Modeus, Ghazan gave him a calculated bow, not enough to show outright disrespect but enough to show mockery. "My lord, you have the Prince of Chaos's blessing. We are a step closer to being ready."


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would be stood on a balcony located on the outside of the second floor of the warehouse, his arms folded behind his back he stares out into the city, his brow furrowed as he is deep in thought on planning on tomorrows proceedings. He would need to find someone worthy to challenge...but who..he then gets the thought that tomorrow cant wait and decides to take a small group scouting out the competition and striking at them tonight. He would then turn to look at Ghazan appear behind him and tell him that the warband has slaanesh's blessing. He nods then motions for Ghazan to follow motions as he strides inside and calls out to the his group.

_"My Brothers! I have decided to go out and observe what competition we have! There are many strong chaos lords here! I believe that the gods and the Ruler of the World will bless us if we defeat each and everyone of them! I know many of you are impatient and cant wait until tomorrow, so i purpose that we ambush and slaughter one of the other lords tonight! But i also need some of you to remain here to guard the base until i return, the task of safe guarding the base will fall to Hann. But i specifically need You, Nerr'ak to come with me. Your abilities will prove useful in this expedition."

_Modeus then turns to look at Ghazan. _"You are to come with me aswell, I suppose getting away from the Khrone warriors will do you good." _Modeus then turns and heads off towards the ladder and slides down in, checking his bolt pistol once he gets to the bottom and then his chain sword, before stepping outside of the warehouse and waits.

Dasker, Hann, Wattnir, Ferrore: You would get the feeling that you should stay and guard the base as something interesting may happen while your master is away.

Grisalis, Guruck: You get the feeling that you should follow Modeus, Ghazan and Nerr'ak out into the streets as your skills will be needed.

OOC: reason for posting the last two paragraph things is because something interesting will happen to both parties._


----------



## Anfo

Modeus was leaving. Hann had just come back from the city, and didn't-could't go. He had work to do with his alters. A few other marines stayed at the warehouse, but the others left with Modeus. 

Hann looked at his alter, and smiled. It was time. Hann began to circle alters and star. The four cultists alive were seemingly stuck in place, only able to move their eyes. Hann stopped behind the Tzeentch cultists first and began.

"By the nine scrolls of the Tzeentch, I summon them." Hann walked behind the Nurgle alter, "By the seven plagues of Nurgle, I corrupt them." Hann circled behind the Slaanesh alter, "By the six whispers of Slaanesh, I call for them." Finally he approached the Khorne alter, "And by the eight genocides of Khorne, I slay them. God of Chaos, accept this offering!" Hann shouted, "Nex ut reproba Imperator!"

With that, each cultists was attacked. The Nurgle one was infected with every plague, disease and pathogen known to man. The Khorne cultists had thin deep cuts appear on every inch of his body, and blood poured forth. The Slaanesh cultists had an ecstatic seizure, so much so that his mind couldn't handle the pleasure, and his brain began to leak from his ears. The Tzeentch cultists way mutated beyond reconicion. However they did not die, no they would stay alive until the alter was broken. 
Hann felt an unknown force force him to his knees, and force his arms open. The eight pointed star began to glow pink, and from the center, the glowing material made a column, that suddenly shot _into_ Hann. As Hann stood up again, he knew the Dark Gods had accepted his offering, and blessed him for it.


----------



## komanko

Once the altar was finished, Nerr'ak approached Ferrore, silently speaking he said, "I cant get my mind set on you, you are as mysterious as a sorcerer, you intrigue me. I would be glad if you could tell me about your life and how you got here." for a brief moment silence fell, no answer was heard from Ferrore, he then continued "I may look treacherous to you but your secrets shall not pass my lips, I'm a lore keeper and I gathered knowledge from across many worlds, but I didn't have the chance to learn about you kind."

Nerr'ak was about to wait for an answer but Modeus interrupted and called them, "I will be happy to finish this conversation at another time.", he whispered. Nerr'ak slowly approached Modeus and when arriving he waited until Modeus started speaking. As everyone arrived Modeus started to speak, "My Brothers! I have decided to go out and observe what competition we have! There are many strong chaos lords here! I believe that the gods and the Ruler of the World will bless us if we defeat each and everyone of them! I know many of you are impatient and cant wait until tomorrow, so i purpose that we ambush and slaughter one of the other lords tonight! But i also need some of you to remain here to guard the base until i return, the task of safe guarding the base will fall to Hann. But i specifically need You, Nerr'ak to come with me. Your abilities will prove useful in this expedition.". Nerr'ak smiled, as much as he hated to admit it, he had an uncanny love for battle which reminded him of the warriors of Khorne.

Nerr'ak quickly grabbed his gear, and waited... Once Modeus started walking, he followed him closely. "So my lord what are you thinking about, who should we attack?", not even waiting for an answer Nerr'ak continued walking with his lord, but soon it will all change, time changes, master changes, and the only thing that stays is Tzeentch.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan follows Modeus to the main area of the warehouse and listens as he delivers his orders.

"My Brothers! I have decided to go out and observe what competition we have! There are many strong chaos lords here! I believe that the gods and the Ruler of the World will bless us if we defeat each and everyone of them! I know many of you are impatient and cant wait until tomorrow, so i purpose that we ambush and slaughter one of the other lords tonight! But i also need some of you to remain here to guard the base until i return, the task of safe guarding the base will fall to Hann. But i specifically need You, Nerr'ak to come with me. Your abilities will prove useful in this expedition." Modeus says

Ghazan listens Modeus finish and turn to him.

"You are to come with me aswell, I suppose getting away from the Khorne warriors will do you good." 

Ghazan lets a smile spread across his face. "Indeed my lord." Ghazan says with a sneer towards the Khornate warriors. Ghazan follows Modeus outside and is quickly joined by Nerr'ak. Nodding to the Tzeentchian sorceror, Ghazan follows behind Modeus silently. 

"So my lord what are you thinking about, who should we attack?" Nerr'ak asked

"If I may make a suggestion, I would recommend someone strong, we want our warband to be known and if we slay one of the stronger chaos lords, our names will start circulating." Ghazan says holstering his bolt pistol and sword


----------



## komanko

Turning to Ghazan Nerr'ak said, "while maybe attacking a strong opponent will make us well known, it will make us great targets, I can suggest a less glorious plan but one who will work a lot better. Instead of attacking a powerful opponent we shall attack the weak, slowly eliminating competition and seizing power of their bases and troops who will be willing to surrender, if you will follow my plan I assure you that in the end we will be victorious, and well known for our brutal strength and our cunning tactics also. If we slowly eliminate competition man will start joining us from defeated warbands and so our numbers will grow and we will be able to take on stronger foes, also out current base does not allow us to attack a strong opponent because it will be very hard to defend in our current headquarters." finishing his little lecture he smiled and said, "either ways you will gain your kills and pleasure your lord."


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan smiled at Nerr'ak as he countered his arguement. _"Impudent wretch"_ thought Ghazan. "If we start attacking the weak, what will that make us look like. We will look no better than the weaklings we will be slaughtering. No. If we attack the strong; torture them, kill them, take their men and base, then there will be no need to go around butchering the weaklings. Our own cannon fodder will come to us willingly. We are not simple mindless murderers of Khorne" Ghazan said with a smirk in the direction of the khorne warriors. "Besides Lord Modeus, do you not desire daemonhood? I do not know how the Liar God favors such tactics, but Slaanesh demands worthy sacrifices for his glory and pleasure." Ghazan said with an arrogant smile towards Nerr'ak


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis kicked the door in dragging a large trunk with an imperial eagle across the top, it is slathered with blood. It appears to be a metallic. The Mrine has blood washed across his chest and legs. chunks of gore dangle from his chain sword.
"I found a small clan of cultists to the south. They were in an old chemical building. They welcomes me in and attacked me. I have gathered medical supplies and some captured exsplosives. Nothing special only krak genades. There were some survivors but I will be abl to treat most injuries now." 
He drops the chest with a clang and streches his arms. 

As Modeus walks out he turns and follows. Falling into step behind Ghazan. As they walk he removes a piece of gore from the chain sword and draws the sigil of Tzeench upon his chest.


----------



## deathbringer

He was slumped against the box,his systems switched off, sensory perceptors flickered yet to all intents and purposes, he was asleep. His brain in downtime, unconcious sentient.

A foot on the rung, the slightest creek alerted his senses automatically alerting his weapon systems, the flamer whirling automatically towards the ladder covering it. The bionic eyes lit up and a piston compressed turning his head to face the ladder. 

A staff came first followed by long black hair and Ferrero could not help but wince. The sorceror approached. Unease seeped through his mind and the flamer twitched uneasily as he forced it to disengage.

The sorceror pulled himself up and came to face him and the picture blurred and intensified as it focused upon the treacherous face. Deep curvacious lips moved in speech and forked words traced across his brain

"I cant get my mind set on you, you are as mysterious as a sorcerer, you intrigue me. I would be glad if you could tell me about your life and how you got here." for a brief moment silence fell, no answer was heard from Ferrore, he then continued "I may look treacherous to you but your secrets shall not pass my lips, I'm a lore keeper and I gathered knowledge from across many worlds, but I didn't have the chance to learn about you kind."

The techmarine considered his answer slowly, he did not want to reveal his secrets to anyone. Yet how to do it without offending a potential ally, the first to come to him. He prepared to speak his words calculated yet he was saved by the voice of Modeus

"My Brothers! I have decided to go out and observe what competition we have! There are many strong chaos lords here! I believe that the gods and the Ruler of the World will bless us if we defeat each and everyone of them! I know many of you are impatient and cant wait until tomorrow, so i purpose that we ambush and slaughter one of the other lords tonight! But i also need some of you to remain here to guard the base until i return, the task of safe guarding the base will fall to Hann. But i specifically need You, Nerr'ak to come with me. Your abilities will prove useful in this expedition."

The sorceror slipped away however he assured Ferrore they would pick this up later.

"Not if he could help it" thought the techmarine.

Awake and unnattentive he moved swiftly, drawing the two chainswords he began to work the forms upon his lonely landing, lancing fleeting blows at middair his body still to the new pistons. He was stronger, oh gods yes, his stride lengthened his ability to cover distance without fatigue, to duel for hours and hours without exertion, to take damage without pain, any wound easily repaired by his servo arm. 

The third arm was a weapon in itself, the ability of the servo arm to respond to his every thought, added a new set of moves, improvisations and tactics to his armory, his arms free to block and parry possessed with a new strength, the strength of iron that was impossible to knock aside.

His movements had always been fluid, his speed his asset and now he found his tactics changed, his style forced to reaccomodate and redevelop according to the new modelling of his physique. 

His heavy footfalls thundered through the warehouse for sometime before he gave it up, far from exhausted, his mind becoming bored by the lack of challenge air offered him, the ease with which he bested his mental opponents. He longed for a challenge.

Slowly he began to climb down the ladder once more, descending upon the others that sat at the respective alters, deep in thought and he moved amongst there midst his eyes falling upon the chapter , the one that lead them.

A little surge of irritation flooded Ferrero, it was as it always would be, the tech boys would never be leaders. They were tools like apothecaries, not destined for greatness, not destined for power. 

He resented that fact, he wanted power, wanted to be remembered, wanted the failures of his past to be cleansed in the glories of his present.

He turned to Hann and coughed, a metallic tiny sound attempting to attract his attention

He continued staring at the mixture of flame orange and black that melded over his armour

"When you approached Modeus, I could not help overhearing that you called yourself the chapter master of the pyre. Your colours are flame, your symbol wreathed in flame. Tell me are you a warbound or once an astartes chapter if so your imagery reminices of the salamanders. Indeed once i was part of their brotherhood. It would do me good to talk with a brother of the flame once more"

He gave a small nod turning to the others, the thousand son and the murderor,the killer of khorne and he turned to them slowly. It was time to make allies, to win over friends, to form allegiances.

"Brothers, this is no time to sit idle. I'm sure you have stories that would make the little flesh upon my body tremor in excitement. If it does not inconvenience you too greatly, would you not sit and talk. Tomorrow we fight for our honour, to fight as individuals would be a grave mistake"

(OOC: Just trying to stir up a little conversation partake as you wish)


----------



## Anfo

Hann looked up as the techmarine walked over, Hann nodded in acknowledgment. 

"When you approached Modeus, I could not help overhearing that you called yourself the chapter master of the pyre. Your colors are flame, your symbol wreathed in flame. Tell me are you a warbound or once an astartes chapter if so your imagery reminices of the Salamanders. Indeed once i was part of their brotherhood. It would do me good to talk with a brother of the flame once more."

"We have descended from the Salamanders. Thirteenth Founding. We do not normally tell of our heritage, due to the secrecy of the thirteenth founding. We were excommunicated during the thirteenth black crusade...strange that we are born, and abandoned during the thirteenth founding and crusade.
My chapter has suffered greatly for betraying...five hundred marines, untold thousands of serfs, and the almost complete destruction of my fleet. We only one Apocalypse class ship." Hann paused, deep in thought. "I'm sad to admit that we tried to rejoin the Imperium. Saved a world from a massive ork invasion. All we get out of if is the death of all our veteran terminator brothers. Since then we have burnt entire worlds. Billions-no trillions have died by our hands."
Hann smiled his eyes met those of Ferrore, "Thirteen worlds, dead. But we will not stop there. Every world in the Imperium will burn...Let the Imperium Burn."


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

after completing his altar Guruck fallowed mordeus to observe the work of his competitors, if he could see what he was up against he could get an edge on his competitors!


----------



## emporershand89

As Wattinr finished with his practicing, Modeus came out an announced that he, Nerr’ak, and anyone else that wanted to kill should come with him. Suggesting they kill one of the planets warlords, he left with a couple of the warriors

Wattinr new that if he was to survive this new foray he had joined, he would need guidance from his patron master. So he sat down in a meditative stance, and slowly let his mind sink deeper, and dddeeeppeeerrr, and dddddeeeeeeeeeepppppeeeerrrr…………………………………………………………………..


“Who calls upon the great Ghyfenbyvfrstyn, slayer of a thousand worlds and representative of the Great Lord Khorne himself.” As Wattinr opened his eyes, the room vanished and was replaced by a throne, made of thousands of shredded bodies. All around warriors were engaged in eternal battle for this daemons particular pleasure. He sat there, buffed, naked, horns protruding from his head, glaring at this puny mortal who had dare ask him for summons.

“You again, I thought you would have died off mortal. If you were my slave, I’d have you cut to piece and fight with nothing but your tongue for all eternity.” Wattinr dare not look up, least he provoke the greater daemon into ending his life.

“I merely ask for an audience with our great Lord that he may reveal my purpose upon my current path.” The daemon stood up, enraged that Khorne, and not it, was the attention of this mortals request.

“I would tear your eyes out if you…………………”

SILENCE MY PET, I WISH TO SPEAK TO THIS MORTAL.


Suddenly the vision before him mutated and when it stopped there stood the great Khorne, Chaos God of Blood and Violence in all his glory. Horns protruding from his head, spikes all around, clawed hands and feet as his weapons. His throne made of skulls floated upon a lake of blood from all those killed in his name.

I KNOW WHY YOU HAVE ASKED TO SPEAK TO ME, SERVANT. FOR MANY YEARS YOU HAVE SERVED ME WELL, BRINGING GLORY AND PAIN TO MY NAME, BUT NOW YOU SEEK GUIDANCE AS YOU EMBARK ON A NEW QUEST. TO ANSWER THE FIRST, YOU HAVE CHOOSEN CORRECTLY WORM, THIS MODEUS WILL GROW STRONG AND BRING MUCH FAME AND GLORY TO THE PATRON GOD HE SERVES. THUS YOUR FIRST MISSION WILL BE TO CONVERT HIM TO OUR MY CAUSE, MAKE HIM WANT TO JOIN IN THE SACRIFICE AND BLOODSHED.

TWO THE SECOND I SAY BEWARE, FOR THOUGH HE IS STRONG, HE WILL EVENTUALLY MEET AN ENEMY THAT WILL TEST HIS STRENGTH. YOU MUST CHOOSE WHICH PATH YOU WILL TAKE AT THAT POINT, KILL HIM OR SERVE. EITHER WAY, I TASK YOU WITH BRINGING HIM TO ME, THAT I MIGHT SHOW HIM THE BENEFITS OF MY CAUSE. A GREAT REWARD I SHALL BESTOW UPON YOU IF YOU COMPLETE THIS TASK MY SERVANT 

“Yes, my lord, as you wish. I do ask but one small, meager gift from your great benelovance. They have asked that I set up a shrine to my deity, and though I know, Great Lord Khorne, that you despise such things, it might go a long way in helping me accomplish my task.

Khorne stared at Wattinr, insulted that such a worm would ask him for this gift, yet realized that it would help further the cause.

VERY WELL, BUT YOU WILL PAY THE PRICE, ONE MORE SCAR ACROSS YOUR BODY AS PAYMENT FOR THIS GIFT.

As suddenly as he came, he left, and Wattinr found himself lying on the cold floor, blood pouring from a gaping wound across his left arm. Though the wound was not deep, it bled, and he felt the essence being drained out of him as payment for his daring request. He looked over towards his left, and saw a magnificent shrine, with an almost perfect depiction of Lord Khorne himself, blood flowing from its very foundations. Wattinr struggled to his knees, wrapping the wound in cloth as it began to heal quickly; the blood already stifled. It was then he realized that Dasker was looking at him, stunned, his finger pointing at the shrine.

“HHHHow’d in KKKKKhornes name did you do that,” he stammered. For once in a long time, Wattinr smiled a mocking sneer at him before slipping into a sleep as his body began to recover.


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would be walking infront of his three warriors following him. He would be listening to their argument about who they should attack first, the strong or the weak? But they have forgotten the many in between, those with many warriors but weak enough to be destroyed by the the few. Modeus would grin then stops and clenches left fist and raises it at the elbow. Those with Astartes training know this mean stop and he turns to face Nerr'ak, Ghazan and Grisallis.

_"As good as both of your arguments are, you forget all of those inbetween who have many troops and cultists yet are weak enough to be defeated by the FOUR of us" _With that Modeus motions with his right hand to the four of them.

_"I believe are first target should be a warlord not too far from here so has made his base in an old shopping complex. We will NOT go in guns blazing, they out number us and i dont know about you but i dont want to be torn to pieces by bolter shots, firstly we shall take out any sentries before locating their leader, understand? Once we reach his base i shall explain more."
________________________________________________________________

OOC: those back at the base keep roleplaying for the moment and ill get to your thing sortly.


----------



## komanko

OOC: you didn't give us to much information to work with...

As Nerr'ak was about to reply to Ghazan, Modeus stopped their argument and saying: ""As good as both of your arguments are, you forget all of those in between who have many troops and cultists yet are weak enough to be defeated by the FOUR of us" With that Modeus motions with his right hand to the four of them. I believe are first target should be a warlord not too far from here so has made his base in an old shopping complex. We will NOT go in guns blazing, they out number us and I don't know about you but I don't want to be torn to pieces by bolter shots, firstly we shall take out any sentries before locating their leader, understand? Once we reach his base I shall explain more.". Listening to Modeus's plan, Nerr'ak said "As you wish, my lord". Putting is hood back on, he started following Modeus to wherever fate and time will lead.


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis stood idely as Modeus gave a half baked idea of an attack... "Bah..." Grissallis snorded as they continued on. He pulled the Bolt pistol from its holalster of skin tanned from use and wear. THe slight gleam gave him a smile under his battle helm. _So long ago... I took your head so long ago._
Grisallis followed in the wake of the four ahead of him pauseing to look behind them for someone foolish enough to trail them. He enjoyed thinking how he had killed the veteran Sergeant of the Templars chapter. It had been an unknown world and the Sgt had been the soul survivor of the ambush. Grisallis remebered the joy of slashing his hands and legs until he was unable to fight back. Then harvesting his gene seed while he still lived. 
"hehehehe" The soft laughter drifted through the group but only Grisallis enjoyed it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

“HHHHow’d in KKKKKhornes name did you do that,” Dasker stammered. The other Khorne warrior smiled a mocking sneer at him before slipping into a sleep as his body began to recover. 

"You dare mock me?" Dasker shouted, impatiantly, and then remembered to control his rage. Recgonising the sign that he could be possessed by a Daemon, which would not only kill the warrior of Khorne but also Dasker himself, he backed away, angry that the Blood God had chosen another servant over his own.

Dasker finished, his altar, reluctant to be left behind from War as the others set off. He sat back, and admired his latest creation, his latest altar which stood atop a small balcony. It was covered in blood, which he had stolen from the now dead cutilits outside the warehouse. Blood soaked metal, cut to form an uneven triangle, stretched out of the ground. There was enough room in the centre, which was a small pool of blood, covered with several skulls from the cutilits that Dasker had slain. Though their flesh had not rotted yet, Dasker would be sure that they would.

He smiled. The Blood God would be proud.


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would lean the four with him to a building with several sentries outside, luckily it was dark and the sentries where facing away for the time being. He quickly raised his hand to halt his fellow marine's then clenched his fist and extend his index and middle finger keeping them together, without looking he points back at Grasillis and Ghazan, and flicks his hand over to the left to signal them to go to the rubble to the left of them. He then motions for Guruck and Nerr'ak to go to the pillars to the right. He himself dashes forward and crouches behind a wreckage of a broken down predator tank. He then moves his hand up to his left ear and presses the button on his Vox-Communicator, luckily atleast Grasillis and Nerr'ak have one aswell so they can keep in contact, he then whispers.

_"Nerr'ak for this short mission you and Guruck are team Alpha, Ghazan and Grasillis your team Bravo. Team Alpha I want you to SCOUT around the right side of the building for possible entrances, Team Bravo you take the left. Keep Vox-Communications to a minimum and report back in 5. I shall keep an eye on these sentries. Should you find any ground troops, get rid of them quietly, knifes and hands only. No bolters or chain weapons, understood?"

______________________________________________________________

_Meanwhile outside of Modeus's base, five chaos space marine's, 6 cultists and their master, A large chaos lord wearing a multiple horned helmet with the mark of Slaanesh in the center of it would be making there way towards Modeus's base. The footsteps of the marine's and lord would be very quiet as they are trained in the art of stealth. But the cultists wouldnt be so quiet and one accidentally knocks over a can. There would be a loud ring as it hits the ground and rolls about before getting stood on by a Marine, irritating that their presence may be known the Chaos Lord turns around with inhuman speed and removes the head of the cultist before crouching down.

_Those inside the warehouse would hear a can being knocked over outside.

OOC: time to get things rolling xD and all of you are the warehouse REMEMBER modeus left Hann in charge, so Hann its your job to lead the defense and not get killed.


----------



## komanko

After a short walk they arrived. The chaos lord's headquarters was not what Nerr'ak expected but still it surely was better then their headquarters. Guarding the building were few sentries, they didn't look to sharp as they didn't expect any attack, but still it was lucky for them that the setting sun has given them cover. For awhile they waited until the sun fully set and then in the cover of darkness they launched their attack.

The squad halted its advance, Modeus pointed at Grasillis and Ghazan and signaled them to go to the rubble to the left. Then he signaled Guruck and Nerr'ak to go to the pillars to the right. Modeus himself rushed toward a ancient destroyed predator and took cover by it. Once everyone reached their positions Modeus opened communications through the vox and said "Nerr'ak for this short mission you and Guruck are team Alpha, Ghazan and Grasillis your team Bravo. Team Alpha I want you to SCOUT around the right side of the building for possible entrances, Team Bravo you take the left. Keep Vox-Communications to a minimum and report back in 5. I shall keep an eye on these sentries. Should you find any ground troops, get rid of them quietly, knifes and hands only. No bolters or chain weapons, understood?"

"Affirmative, team alpha out", Nerr'ak said.
"Guruck, lets go... follow me and keep quite" Nerr'ak stated, not even expecting an answer from Guruck. Squad alpha advanced and Nerr'ak took the lead, he was about to turn around a corner, but luckily he saw a leg, he guessed it to be a sentry. From somewhere beneath his cloak Nerr'ak pulled out an evil looking knife, he then sneaked behind the guard making no sound at all, then he grabbed his face with one hand preventing him from screaming and with the other he slashed his throat open. For several seconds the guard struggled and then his life has ended, silently Nerr'ak dropped the guard and carried him back behind a large rock. Nerr'ak signaled Guruck to move ahead and continue scouting and then head back to the rendezvous point.


----------



## Nightlord92

As the scouting party arrived at the enemy warlord's HQ, Ghazan took in the sight in the span of a heartbeat. Though it paled in comparison to some of the warlord's fortresses, it still held for defensive capabilities than the warehouse. Ghazan moved to the broken pile of rubble Modeus sent him to with Grasillis. As they waited there behind the pile, Ghazan peered over the pile to see two sentries sharing a lho-stick. To Ghazan's chemically advanced senses, theys seemed to be moving almost in slow motion. Ghazan was about to draw his bolt pistol before Modeus's voice crackled onto Grasillis's vox.

"Nerr'ak for this short mission you and Guruck are team Alpha, Ghazan and Grasillis your team Bravo. Team Alpha I want you to SCOUT around the right side of the building for possible entrances, Team Bravo you take the left. Keep Vox-Communications to a minimum and report back in 5. I shall keep an eye on these sentries. Should you find any ground troops, get rid of them quietly, knifes and hands only. No bolters or chain weapons, understood?"

Ghazan nodded his acknowledgement and looked to Grasillis. "Try and keep up" Ghazan said before slithering away from the rubble pile and moving towards the guards unaware of their presence. Drawing his sword, Ghazan moved to within a an arm's distance of them before picking up a piece of rubble laying on the ground. Casually, Ghazan threw the piece of rubble to the side of them, causing both to drop their lho-sticks and begin walking towards the sound. Ghazan could smell the sweat, confusion, and fear emenating from them. Ghazan tasted the sweet aroma of fear and lept at the guards, grabbing the sentry on the right by the head and stabbing my sword through his chest. Immediately, the other sentry began to raise his weapon, but Ghazan laughed at the sluggish movements of the sentry. Removing his sword from the fatally wounded sentry, Ghazan twirled around and brought his sword across the sentry's neck, sending him to the ground choking on his own blood. 

Ghazan grabbed the easily dispatched sentries and dragged them to the darkness and hid them there. Looking over at Grasillis, Ghazan directed him to take point and lead on.


----------



## Anfo

Hann heard a can hit the ground then get stepped on outside the warehouse. Hann growled, he didn't have time to have proper defenses. But Hann was a chapter master. He could do everything. Hann looked around. Two berserkers, a techmarine, and himself. He was almost certain that whoever was coming had more men. But Hann could counter that.

Hann turned to Ferrore and whispered, "Get up to the upper levels, tell me how many are out there, if they're hostile you'll get to give suppressive fire." As Ferrore climbed up the ladder, Hann grabbed Dasker and Wattnir, "You two will stand in the door way and kill anything that is in front of you. Don't move out of the door way though, you loose your advantage." 

Hann turned to Ferrore who held up ten fingers then one more. Eleven, Hann climbed up the ladder, and Ferrore in formed his that there were five cultists and marines, and the leader. Hann waited until the enemies were in position around the door. One marines kicked down the door, and the berserkers began to fight. Hann jumped out the window, hit the ground and rolled while evisceration a cultist. Hann stood and pointed his pistol at the lord, and began snapping off rounds.
"You're mine." Hann said loudly.


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrero felt a surge of happiness, glad to be correct in his assumptions. The camera in his bionic eye clicked and carefully stored the image. More knowledge, more power, more standing amongst the mechanicum. It had been drilled into him from the very moment he stepped upon Mars's craggy surface. The more knowledge you have the more powerful you are.

It had become a redundant habit now, the driving murderous impulses of Khorne's rage reducing his time, yet still he kept up with it, unable to forget it. Picts and sounds, littered his memory banks, all filed away incase one day they would be useful.

His hands still worked nimbly beneath his swirling cloak and he felt the device hum to life under his ministrations, contented, ready and willing to do his bidding

He gave a high bleep of triumph and pulled the device up slowly clipping it upon the large servo claw. It hummed and glowed and he activated it, slowly the claw wafted towards him and he poised it above his outstretched left arm. He clamped, moving it round and round, the arm moving in tandem, yet no pressure of strain upon the bionic.

The bleeping came once more as triumph flooded his veins, yet it dissipated as the void of concentration shattered. The rage so long simmering boiled up and reason was beaten back into a terrified frightened corner of his mind.

He was no totally submerged, he was hanging inches above the tirade of rushing anger, the hatred that threatened to envelop him. He feared it, the loss of sanity the terror that he may never emerge from that bit of anger, that he may drown completely in fury.

Yet for now he was sentient, could feel the bubbling rage rising yet he was himself and he turned back to the chapter master

"My apologies, a device i have been creating to allow me to draw my sword from its sheeth upon my back in the blink of an eye without crushing the hilt. A useful addition, for i have often found that the servo claw does not deflect efficiently and can lead to partial wounds that one does not desire at the start of a duel. Does your chapter still have techmarines, do you still maintain the arts of the forge that the Salamanders hold dear?"

A tin can rattled, his sensory perceptors pushed to full blast and he spun away weapon systems engaging`

His bionic eyes stared round, piercing a huddled group of heat signatures and he struggled to make them out

"We've got company" he murmerd "Multiple heat signatures, cant distinguish the number"

"We better be ready for them, this piece of shit means they could come in from anyside" 

The flamer on his servo claw twitched, focused upon the heat signatures

The chapter master sprung to action

"Get up to the upper levels, tell me how many are out there, if they're hostile you'll get to give suppressive fire."

Ferrore grunted yet did not disobey, pushing himself quickly up the ladder he signalled down to the chapter master before climbing down the ladder. 

"My ranged weapon is a flamer brother. Hardly ideal for suppressive fire"

Maybe the chapter master was not as astute as he seemed. Indeed so many of his brothers were dead, had Modeus made a mistake in appointing him to guard.

Ferrore couldn't help but think so

He stood before the door his two swords sliding easily from there sheeths he twirled them in his hands and raised them at the ready.

Within him the anger bubbled, the thread from which it hung began to stretch


----------



## Medic Marine

Grisallis crouched by a small broken wall feeling the weightof the bolt pistol in his left hand. his battle helm took in the ambient light and foccussed the building. It was easily defended. _better than are hole in the wall_
He looked around adn took in the other squad mates, each was prepared. He tenssed his muscles and exhalled. Death would be around him soon and he would feeel the rush of death, death by his hands...


----------



## revan4559

_Back at Modeus's base the Chaos Lord hears Hann's challenge then stands tall and points his sword towards the building. All of the cultists and Marine would charge straight at the building, weapons raised and screaming ear piercing battle cries. One huge marine with a heavy bolter would come crashing through the door and lands inbetween Dasker and Wattnir, he would then shift his weight as he moves to take aim at Dasker.

Two Cultists would round around the building and find the ladder to the top floor, quickly followed by a Chaos Marine armed with a halberd type weapon. They would all quickly scale the ladder. They all look abit confused as they find no-one on the top floor and quickly run inside, looking down they see 4 marine's. The Chaos marine leading the two cultists would slide down a ladder to the level on which ferrore was, quickly followed by the two cultists, they all let loose a battle try as they come charging at Ferrore.

The Chaos Lord however laughs at how all of his men are acting and stands there and bellows a challenge for those strong enough to come face him. Two of Modeus's Khrone followers come bolting out of two broken windows and charge at him, but are quickly cut down by the Chaos Lords Power Axe.
_______________________________________________________________

Back at the base where Modeus and his small group of marine's are. Modeus would stalk forward with his combat knife drawn and quickly dashes to the front of the building and crouches onto an empty window just as a marine looks out through it and then walks off. He would then whisper ever so quietly into his Vox-Unit. "Team Alpha, Team Bravo, Status report?".

_______________________________________________________________

Grasillis and Ghazan would be able to see two sentries standing outside of a side entrance, and above them there would be a balcony with another sentry. Luckily only one of them was a marine and he kept walking inside every few minutes before coming back outside to check the direction in which the balcony faces.

On Guruck's and Nerr'ak's side, there would be a hole in the side of the building, a very good place to attack usually, but just outside would be a pile of sandbags and three Chaos marine's stood outside of it, all looking in different directions. Each one armed with a standard issue bolter.
_______________________________________________________________

Little did Nerr'ak and Guruck know, they were being watched by one of the sentries on the second floor of the Chaos Lord's base. He hasnt said anything to his master yet, merely content with just watching to see how this plays out.


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Sorry, revan, I have to run and I just finished as you post. I'll fix it up later)

Wattinr heard the can, and new someone had come to pay them a visit. He quickly donned his armor, grabbed his weapons, and offered a quick prayer to Khorne. He heard Hann tell them to wait at the front, Dasker included, and too kill anything that moved.

He moved to the corner of the entry way and pressed himself up against the wall. Peeking around the corner he could make out five large shadows, and numerous smaller ones. He didn’t need to see them to know what they were; fellow Astarte’s come to claim their heads. Well, this will be good practice he thought, get to try some of my new sword techniques. The enemy had stopped for some reason, probably realizing that their ruse was discovered, they were trying to lay low.

Bam, Bam, Bam, Hann's bolt pistol rang out across the clearing and the enemy responded. Wattinr waited, judging there distance at 20 meters and about 12 of them. He easily picked out the leader, firing away with a daemonic weapon that was attached to his left hand. Figuring on taking down the Astarte’s first to even the odds he turned to Dasker.

“Hey young one, cover me when I make my move. Then join in if you can keep up.” 

He moved forward slowly, waiting as the enemy charged into the base at where Dasker was waitng. As the first came in he darted forward, first shooting a cultist in the head and then decapitating another. He came upon the first Astarte’s, so filled with the ecstasies of Slaaneshi that he didn’t even notice Wattinr behind him. He cut him down to the navel, letting the body fall with a THUD, and proceeding on. He killed two more cultists with easy shots, and then went for the second marine. 

The two remaining Astarte’s jumped his weapons in hand at him but he easily dodged them, letting the first one fall towards Dasker so that he might have some sport. The other one circled for a bit, and then Wattinr jumped into action, swinging in a dual arc, bringing his sword across his chest in a cutting arc. The Astarte’s jumped and blocked with neat precision, but was off balance. Wattinr followed up with a neat over-hand that cut off his left arm. The Astarte’s dropped in a squat, and then launched himself, a hidden knife in his right hand. They both went tumbling, the knife burrowing deep in Wattinr’s left hand while his sword tumbled from his right. Coming to a stop, he threw the Astarte’s off and in a flash drew his own knife, and threw it into his enemies face.

As he died Wattinr walked over and said, “Give Slaaneshi my regards you worthless sack of shit.” By then the battle was over, Hann having somehow killed the daemonic leader, so Wattinr retrieved his weapons and returned to his little corner to rest; awaiting further commands from his master.


----------



## komanko

Another sentry, Nerr'ak swiftly dispatched him, with no honor or glory, this was not the time for loud attacks. As soon as he killed the sentry he heard Modeus in the vox, "Team Alpha, Team Bravo, Status report?", "sentries clear, but we have a problem, we've found a good place for attack but its covered with sandbags and is watched by 3 marines. We would be able to take them out but it will probably wont be silent.

The place itself was a hole in the building, it was a good attack place, lots of cover, which makes it hard for the bolters to hit and a small passage which makes melee battle hard because the warriors will have to come one by one.

"I think it is still worth it, if we take this place we will have a good place to attack from. If you can find 2 more places we can launch a three direction attack which will give us the element of surprise and confuse the enemy. I suggest that you attack first if you want us to take this point because it will distract the guards and will give us a chance to attack, Nerr'ak out."

After finishing his report, Nerr'ak scanned the surroundings to see if there is something which will give him the upper hand in battle, but as he scanned the environment he got the feeling that someone was watching them but soon dismissed it as just stress.


----------



## Anfo

The chaos lord laughed, and charged Hann. Despite his speed, Hann managed jump out of the way of the charging lord and trip him. Hann was a good grappler, and knew that if he could take down the lord, he'd render the power ax useless.

Once down, Hann slammed his ax into the lords back, but if it did any damage, the lord din't show it. Turning over, the lord lashed out with his ax. Hann ducked under the swing and delivered an elbow to his face, smashing the chaos lords helmet. Hann then threw two hooks to the lords damaged helmet, breaking it open at last. 

The chaos lord grabbed Hann's neck, and as Hann was about to break his arm, the chaos lord grabbed Hann's arm, twisted it and shoved him off. The lord quickly got up, and walked towards Hann, power ax in hand. Hann knew that his ax was broken, it snapped while the lord was down. 

The lord swung his ax twice, both times his cut into Hann's abdominal armor, but on the second swing Hann grabbed the shaft of the power ax and sidekicked the chaos lord. The chaos lord was sent reeling and Hann approached him, with his new weapon. 
"You better be praying to your god, cause that who you about to meet." Hann snarled.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan studied the sentries by the side door and the marine above them. According to his internal clock, they had about 1 to 2 minutes before the marine on the balcony came back outside. Just as Ghazan began to signal Grasillis to attack, Modeus's voice crackled over the vox.

"Team Alpha, Team Bravo, Status report?". Modeus's voice crackled

Ghazan tensed up, expecting the sentries to have heard even Modeus's quite voice. Looking back at Grasillis, Ghazan shook his head and drew his bolt pistol just in case and stealthily moved over to Grasillis. 

"Sentries clear, but we have a problem, we've found a good place for attack but its covered with sandbags and is watched by 3 marines. We would be able to take them out but it will probably wont be silent." Nerr'ak's garbled voice sounded over the vox. "I think it is still worth it, if we take this place we will have a good place to attack from. If you can find 2 more places we can launch a three direction attack which will give us the element of surprise and confuse the enemy. I suggest that you attack first if you want us to take this point because it will distract the guards and will give us a chance to attack, Nerr'ak out."

Ghazan shook his head in amusement. "Leave it to the followers of the Liar God to always let others take the most risks." Ghazan whispered. "Inform our lord that we will be able to silently take care of the slaves outside the side entrance here. However, if he wishes it, we will be more than happy to make a little noise."

Ghazan maneouvered back to his original spot, leaving Grasillis to inform Modeus of their situation and recieve orders


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would listen to the reports from both of his squads, he closes his deep emerald eyes and starts to formulate a plan. His eyelids shoot open as he quickly looks left and right then presses his Vox-Communicator. _"Alright, Team Alpha, Team Bravo, im going to make a diversion, and as soon as i do i want you to take out those sentries and make you way inside, understand? Im going to kill one of the cultists and throw him into the main room before their Lord, and get into a 'conversation' with him. I'll need you ALL to get into positions where you have clear shots at any other guards or sentries inside. I expect this plan will go aswell as Khrone meeting Slaanesh, but we will have to see. Modeus out." _And with that Modeus reaches up into the window and pulls out the cultist, snapping his neck silently before opening the door and dragging the corpse in effortlessly.

________________________________________________________________

The two chaos cultists accompanying the chaos marine which are charging at Ferrore would now be within striking distance, they would skid to a halt and both try swinging their crude looking swords to cut into Ferrore's abdomen. The Chaos Marine merely stands there and laughs at the cultists and Ferrore, awaiting to see what happens.

_______________________________________________________________
The Chaos Lord would laugh at Hann then quickly jumps to his feet and sends his huge plated boot out towards Hann's chest, being rewarded with the sound of impact.

Hann would feel like he just for hit head on by a land raider.

The Chaos Lord would then draw his bolt pistol and aims it at Hann, firing off two shots they by cut through the air with a slight whisper. Sadly for the Chaos Lord the bullets are deflected off of the shoulder guard of Hann's Armor. The Chaos Lord then growls and quickly looks around for another weapon, finding none he charges up to Hann, but leaves himself open by a over head swing from the axe on purpose, but doubts that Hann knows it.
_
________________________________________________________________________________

_The Chaos Lord sat inside his base would be in pure black armor with golden trim on the edges of his armor. Those who can see him clearly know this chaos lord is from the black legion, the favored sons of Horus. The Chaos Lord looks up at Modeus and narrows his eyes, before glancing at the cultist body in modeus's grip. He would simply stand and shout, for everyone to hear, even those outside of the base._ "What is this! Who Dare intrude and Challenge me in my domain!?"

And with that, Squad Alpha and Bravo would know they have to make their move.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker nodded when Wattinr uttured his plan. Suddenly, two Jump-Pack boasting Slaaneshi warriors leapt from a building above. Too late, Wattinr noticed the warriors but Dasker was there before they could charge into his fellow Khorne warrior. 

Tackling both astartes to the ground, Dasker revved his chainsword and plunged it into the enemy, blood spitting out of the first warrior.

The floored, weakened, dying Slaaneshi warrior looked up into Dasker's eyes, and spat in them. Wiping the spit from his eyes, Dasker remarked, "You shouldn't have done that."

Then, the chainsword decapaitated the nameless warrior's head from his soliders, blood spurting from the warrior's neck. _'Another skull for the temple'_, thought Dasker silently. 

_BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD_ he bellowed, turning up from the bodies of the slain. _SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE_


----------



## deathbringer

The clashes of battle came from outside as the chapter master and the ex-thousand son pushed outside yet Ferrore stood inside, senses on alert as the chaos lord bellowed a challenge.

Could he match this challenge, who knew chaos lord's could bind the forces of chaos to there will. They were the strongest warriors, the greatest of the chaos champions, could he truly match them, even with the bubbling rage of khorne inside him.

He doubted it, yet he would not back down from the challenge if it arose. He was a difficult warrior to face, different from the norm, the strength his bionics could exert giving him the extra edge over many opponents. Why he lingered as the others rushed outside he did not know yet he had a feeling, maybe it was the weakpoints his systems pointed out in the wall, maybe it was cowardice, a desire not to succumb to the bubbling rage that was welling within him.

Second later, he knew he had made the right choice, 3 heat signatures, one huge the others smaller darted to the side of thebuilding. They began to rise and Ferrero darted to the ladder.

No it was useless he couldnt beat them up there, his bionics were too slow, he stepped away from the ladder as a figure appeared above him. A roar of frustration burst from his lips as he stared around the empty platform. Then he looked down and gave a long howling cry

"The prince of pleasure will feed upon your pain"

He slid down the ladder, his agility impressive, the wreckage of his pitted and scarred face suddenly evident as he descended into the light. The cultists followed him and Ferrore's flamer tracked their descent. He wanted to strike, to burn the ladder from underneath them, yet that balcony was his home, to forge a new ladder would take time he did not have.

Thus he permitted there descent, waiting quietly as they howled there massochistic cries of white noise. He was impervious, his sensors automatically dampening the bizzarre array of cries into a foray of binary static.

He stood unabashed the chainblades growling like rabid beasts in his hands.

The thread of anger stretched, lowering him ever further towards the pit of bubbling rage. Sweat beeded on the first culitist face as he charged, a blood red sore of nurgle upon his forehead from the perfect flesh.

Flesh.... the thread lurched and he felt a lick of rage shiver through his mind. His mind trembled upon the edge of action, the river of rage bubbling and frothing below

Why had his flesh been resisted....oh the shame.

Two swords flashed towards his armour

The cord snapped and he was immersed in the red rage, his beserk hatred pouring through his brain, his heart pumping harder causing surges of adrenaline to pump in an endless loop from brain to heart.

He resurfaced struggling for sanity struggling against the tides that threatened to pull him under, he needed his mind, he could not go mad, he would not

The chainblades in his hand flicked out, as the pistons of his bionic readjusted and the cultists blades were knocked aside. The servo arm twisted, the claw coming to backhand the first across the face, sending him to the ground, the mark of slaanesh, seeped in blood upon his robes glittering as it passed through a patch of light before dancing away into shadow. He was quick though, lightening fast and he rolled away, his momentum lessening the impact. A double handed lunge of his chainblades caused the cultist to dive aside

Ferrore waited, waited for them to come again, he could have flamed them in a second yet he needed the practice, the trivial tests showing him the capabilities of his iron physique.

They came again, nurgles boil ducking low, the slaaneshi lightening slightly more hesident, the red wield of the servo claw giving him pause for thought. Ferrero made the most of his hesitation pushing left he moved to meet nurgles vicious attack the thrust towards his midriff stopped by one blade and clamped by the other.

Slaanesh realised his mistake, pushing forward, the sensors in his mind barked a warning contact in 2 seconds.... from southeast

The servo claw lowered down and snapped nurgle's wrist, crushing the bones between its crushing claw. Nurgle screamed in agony clutching his left wrist, as splintered bones burst through skin and a tirade of blood splattered on the flore. He tumbled away releasing the blade. 


Behind him the marine laughed in pleasure at his anguish

1 second

Ferrore pivoted his whole upper body on his axis twisting to meet slaaneshi's strike

Contact

The hilt of nurgles blade smashed into slaaneshi's head with the force of a bullet and the cultist collapsed the sword spilling from his hand as he crumpled to the floor. The flamer swung and spurted tongues of flame over his body, enveloping it in a searing agonizing heat, his screams adding to nurgles whimpers which rose to a howl of pleading, mercy, salvation as he too felt the flames of retribution searing away his flesh.

The screams stopped abruptly, two souless shells, lay ribs and bones, there skulls gleaming in the light.

His first two skulls for the skull throne, the blood god would relish the pain of there deaths

Ferrore turned to the marine who leaned at his ease upon his halbard. His eyes were purest silver, his hair shaved, his face pitted and marked by ceremonial scaring

His lips opened in a smile to reveal a forked tongue and blackened teeth

"So long to dispatch two cultists. Call yourself an astartes. You should be ashamed"

Shame.... shame... the word seemed to echo round his mind and he surrendered to the rage, allowed it to carry his limbs. He pushed forward towards the marine both chainblades and the servo arm lancing forwards in his anger and the eyes narrowed to slits as the marine raised his halbard to block the blows. 

They clattered together and the marine locked his arms struggling to repel the force of the raving techmarine. The madness was upon him, a fury of desperate attempts to reach the slaaneshi, to kill, to claim his skull for the skull throne.

His pistons whined yet slowly the halbard was receeding the muscle fading under the force of mechanical engineering. With a move like lightening the marine pushed away rolling himself backwards and Ferrore charged once more forcing the marine onto the back foot as he blocked with haft and blade as Ferrore rained blows down upon him.

Yet the marine was quick, the speed and guile of slaanesh matching the furious tenacity of the khornate warriors blows. Yet he was being worn down, worn down by steel, by the insatiable ability of iron to withstand fatigue.

A blow of his servo claw tore off the traitors left pauldron, a chain blade opened a fresh scratch upon his face, blood pouring to mingle with the pus that dribbled from a burst wound. In reply, the traitors halberd scored the first mark upon his chest armour, a long deep grove, directly above his heart.

They sprung apart and the traitor raised his halbard once more his forked tongue flittering to lick blood from the open wound.

A red mist had settled over Ferrore's mind, he would sacrifice this marines skull, he would be his first triumph, his first true offering to the blood god. He would bleed him dry before the alter of his Lord

Raising both swords he snarled, his monotone somehow harsher and more menacing as the vox's volume increased

"Prepare to die"

Once again he charged swords raised and the slaaneshi moved to meet him, he laughed no more, his blackened teeth clenched in a snarl


----------



## revan4559

As Dasker cuts down the two jump-pack wielding marine's something very strange happens. Both corpses would twist and spasms, hordes of flies come from above and enter the corpses. The Battle is not only being watched by Khorne and Slaanesh, but even by Nurgle. Having become bored he had send two of his lesser daemons to deal with the Khorne warrior(Dasker). The bodies continue to twitch and spasm until finally they raise to their feet, their chain blades revving, after nurgle's blessing the corpses have become festered with poxes and oozing boils. The would both charge towards Dasker in a sluggish type way, but not matter how many time's Dasker cuts into them, they just wont go down. But then Dasker would hear a voice in his head, once which he would of longed to hear.

"Loyal Servant of our Great Master, the skull lord. I have come to grant you a blessing to deal with these pathetic spawn of the Rot Lord, Nurgle. Use this gift wisely as it will not last long." As the voice ceases, Dasker's chain-sword would become wreathed in flames, the perfect weapon to fight the enemies of Khrone.

(Dasker: You would feel great awe and joy as your patron grants you a minor blessing.)

Two more of the corpses around Dasker would twitch and spring to life at the blessing of nurgle. So now one lone Khrone warrior, Faces off against 4 Lesser daemonhosts of nurgle!


Back at Ferrore's location, the Slaaneshi warrior would be howling and screaming praises to his Patron god as he nears Ferrore, but as a chaos marine he wouldnt play pair. As he charges at Ferrore with his chain-axe in his right right, he raises his left hand, complete with bolt pistol, loosing over 3 shots towards Ferrore. The First shot would go wide, hitting harmlessly into the wall. The Second shot just nicks Ferrore's right shoulder before continuing and slamming into a pillar. While the third would slam straight into one of the pistons of Ferrore's servo-claw.


----------



## komanko

Still stalking the three marines Nerr'ak waited, time was his ally, he waited for a sign and there it came in the form of shouts and curses thrown into the air. Nerr'ak guessed that Modeus is making a distraction even before he voxed them. 
Once Modeus opened communication he said as Nerr'ak expected, "Alright, Team Alpha, Team Bravo, I'm going to make a diversion, and as soon as i do i want you to take out those sentries and make you way inside, understand? I'm going to kill one of the cultists and throw him into the main room before their Lord, and get into a 'conversation' with him. I'll need you ALL to get into positions where you have clear shots at any other guards or sentries inside. I expect this plan will go as well as Khrone meeting Slaanesh, but we will have to see. Modeus out."
Nerr'ak replied, "will be there, team alpha out".

Nerr'ak slowly formulated a plan, not a very amusing one and not very complicated one, it was the right plan to get the job done and that's it. Even after Watching carefully the guards for any sign of weakness in their defense he could not find one. He decided to use one of the oldest tricks, Nerr'ak picked up a small rock, and threw it as strong as he could at his fit. It was satisfactory, one of the guards heard it and decided to check it out. The guard approached into the shadows were Nerr'ak lurked and waited for him to come in range. As he passed the corner Nerr'ak lounged at him grabbing his mouth and silencing him and with the other hand slashing his throat open with his knife. 
"One down, two more to go, are you keeping up Ghazan?", Nerrak voxed him with a mocking tone. He knew that if he could make a competition out of this assault, they will fare better as the other members of the squad will want to prove their skills and fits.

Nerr'ak waited for awhile to see if any more guards are coming, but none came, he then decided to peep around the corner. They guards stood there awaiting the return of the other guard not aware of the fact that he will never come back. Nerr'ak decided to get as close as possibly without being discovered, Nerr'ak proned, he start crawling through the shadows, once he arrived close enough he rolled towards the sandbags, hiding himself from the guards. He waited, the guards were not alerted of his presence.

He looked through a small hole in between some of the sandbags and he saw that the guards switch sides every 3 seconds, because of the lack of one guard. "Patience will reward me", he though to himself.

"One", Nerr'ak counted, the guard stared turning.
"Two" they started walking towards their new position.
"Three", they arrived.
As the guard stepped in his new position Nerr'ak stood up, before the guard could alert his friend Nerr'ak impaled him on his Staff and slit his throat quickly. But apparently it made to much noise as the other guard quickly turned around to see his "friend", impaled and blood gushing from him, before being able to shout for help Nerr'ak threw at him a Psychic Spike knocking him of his feet and making him lose all the air that was in his lungs. Slowly moving towards the other guard Nerr'ak grabbed his neck and snapped it. There is was, three guards dead, he lived.

Nerr'ak walked towards the base getting into position and waiting for a sign from Modeus. On the way he picked one of the guards chainaxe just in case. "Cant know, maybe it will come handy, he whispered.

"Team Alpha ready", Nerr'ak voxed Modeus silently.


----------



## Anfo

Hann swung his ax in a wide arc, to decapitate the chaos lord. As the ax came down, the lord grabbed the shaft, kicked Hann's leg out from under him, causing him to fall. Hann didn't let go if the ax. The lord then kneed Hann in the face, this caused him to land on his back and let go of the ax.

Scurrying backwards from the lord, Hann unholstered his pistol and began firing, until his magazine was empty. While Hann tried to reload, the chaos lord swung the ax down, Hann barley managed to roll out of the way. Hann re-aimed his pistol and fired off two rounds, but the chaos lord reached down and threw Hann into the warehouse. After landing, Hann saw that the chaos lord did not follow him. Readying his pistol, Hann walked out through the hole he had just caused.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker looked shocked as the two corpses were covered in hordes of flies. But only for a moment. A World Eater is never shocked for long. The bodies continued to twitch and spasm until they were standing on their feet, joined by two more, but they were no longer Slanneshi, that was evident. 

It appeared Nurgle hated Dasker as well. _'Great,'_ thought Dasker sarcastically. _'That's two Chaos Gods who want to kill me'._

But as Dasker met the charge with his chainblade, it became clear that he could not harm what was already dead. Suddenly, a voice echoed in his ear, a voice that he longed to hear. 

"Loyal Servant of our Great Master, the skull lord. I have come to grant you a blessing to deal with these pathetic spawn of the Rot Lord, Nurgle. Use this gift wisely as it will not last long." As the voice ceased, Dasker's chain-sword became wreathed in flames, the perfect weapon to fight the enemies of Khorne. 

The Lesser Daemons recoiled in shock, as with new found strength, Dasker mounted a counter attack, his chainsword revving into life once more to meet the oncoming worshippers of Nurgle. 

"This will be your last fight," vowed Dasker, setting one daemon alight with the flaming sword, and then finishing it off with several rounds from the bolt pistol, apparently also gifted by the Blood God.

_BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!_ Dasker yelled once more, decapitating the second Lesser Daemon, similar to the style he had dispatched the one when it was still astartes. He kicked the headless body on top of the other corpse. 

"You die now?" spat Dasker, as the remaining Lesser Daemons charged towards him in unison, chain blades revving, chanting their praise to Grandfather Nurgle, flies hovering out of their once purple armour, now bloated and green in a short time. No Longer did they boast the perfection of a Slaneeshi warrior, as they were blunt and straightforward. The Jetpacks had fallen off their backs, lying in a heap on the blood-stained ground. 

He met the first Lesser Daemon's assault with his chainsword, pushing back the Daemon, taking a wound to the leg as he did so. Ignoring the pain, Dasker hauled up his weapon and hurled it through the Daemon's stomach, causing blood to smother his helmet, and the Daemon dropped to the floor.

_'One left',_ Dasker thought, and turning around to meet the final Daemon with a prayer to the Blood God.

_SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!_


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan waited in the darkness. His sword ached to taste more blood; to carve such agonising pain into the enemy that Slaanesh would surely bless him for such artwork. Holstering his bolt pistol once more, Ghazan looked over to Grisallis, nodding to him it was time. 

Ghazan watched the marine up on the balcony, his eyes never leaving the sight of the astartes until finally he walked back inside.

Ghazan looked over to Grisallis and smiled. As if sensing what was about to pass, Ghazan's felt his body begin pumping cocktails of combat drugs into his system. Hissing in excitement, Ghazan charged towards the sentries.

Not looking to see if Grisallis was behind him or not, Ghazan let his lightning speed carry him to the sentries, who now saw him coming and began to raise their weapons up. 

Ghazan had to surpress a roar of pleasure at the sight of the enemies terror stricken eyes. 

20 feet. The sentries had their guns halfway to up to fire.

10 feet. The enemies raised their pathetic excuses for weapons up and took aim

Ghazan lept throught the air, decending on a sentry. Ghazan revelled in the sound of the human's chest shattering under his feet and his eyes rolling back into his head. 

The other sentry had now turned and paled in fear at the sight of his comrade crushed under the weight of this nightmarish warrior. His nerves failed him and the sentry dropped his gun and began to flee for his life.

Refusing to be denied his prey, Ghazan quickly outpaced the human's legs and grabbed his face, covering his mouth to prevent him from screaming. Ghazan let the terror sink into his prey before ramming his sword through the sentry's back and watched it burst from his stomach. 

The sentry's muffled screams of agony were like praises to Slaanesh and Ghazan let the human continue to scream for several more seconds before snapping his neck. 

Looking back at the balcony and was relieved to see it was still deserted. Quickly, Ghazan raced inside and made his way where Modeus wanted him


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would walk up to the Chaos Lord now stood infront of the chair and looks around idly counting the number of marine's and cultists he has at his disposal. Modeus, Nerr'ak and Ghazan are heavily outnumbered but if Modeus can beat or kill the lord before they get slaughtered, then its all fine. Modeus looks at the corpse in his grip and tosses it infront of the lord. _"I believe this trash belongs to you." _Modeus would then fold his arms as his emerald gaze stares at the chaos lord.

The Chaos Lord growls at Modeus as the cultist corpses lands at his feet and takes a step forward as he measures Modeus's up. As he reaches the corpse he raises his left boot and then slams it down ontop of the corpses head, a crack would be heard and the brains of the cultist go all over the floor and the Lord's boot. "Tell me why you have here you worthless piece of scum."

__Modeus would grin then unfolds his arms. "_Why to challenge you for leadership of your men and equipment of course your 'greatness' not i shall offer you this choice, you can surrender and serve me or be feed to the hounds of khrone. Your choice". Modeus's one thought before his next action would be: I hope Nerr'ak and Ghazan are in position. As the Chaos Lord Snorts in disapproval and laughs. _Modeus would pull out his bolt pistol and fires off several shots at the chaos lord before ducking down and to his right to get into cover behind some large metal crates just as the cultists and marine's of the chaos lord take aim and start firing at his direction. His fate now lies in his two warriors, Nerr'ak and Ghazan.

____________________________________________________________

_The lesser daemons inhabiting the corpses would scream and howl as they are burnt by the flames of Khrone and are banished back to their master Nurgle. It is safe to say that Dasker has defeated them, and as the daemons leave, so does the blessing of Khrone bestowed upon Dasker's weapon, the flames disappear as it returns to normal.

_______________________________________________________________

_The Chaos lord fighting Hann would hold his side as he looks around noticing all of his warriors dead or dying. He takes account that he is severally out-numbered and should run away, but there was little point now as he has no more men to order. He raises his axe and charges straight at Hann, leaving himself open to be filled by bolter shots by: Hann, Dasker and Wattnir.

________________________________________________________________

Inside the chaos marine fighting Ferrore would continue to charge at him, his chain sword revving. As he reaches Ferrore he brings his chain sword down to try and cleave open Ferrore's skull. The attack will be easily dodged and the marine had left himself open to be beheaded or impaled.

______________________________________________________________

OOC: This next part will only be played AFTER you four have killed the chaos lord by shooting him and Ferrore's killed the marine in his next post.

IC: _The four marine's would get a vox-communication through just as they finishes defending their base and before they can celebrate. It would from Modeus requesting reinforcements at a certain position of co-ordinates about 20 minutes to the east of their base.

_Wattnir, Dasker, Hann, Ferrore: You all get the feeling you should hide the bodies inside and return to collect the loot later before rushing to the aid of your master and comrades.

OOC: This above part will only be played AFTER you four have killed the chaos lord by shooting him and Ferrore's killed the marine in his next post.


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Not much my guy can do, revan4559, I'll just keep him simple for the moment.)

Wattinr watched as the remaining marines were turned into Nurgle plague bringinger, revealing that even the Chaos God of Plague and sickness was now watching over them. Dasker fought like a true son of Khorne, but his movements were all over-powered, and blood raged. Though a follower of Khorne, Wattinr preferred perfection to brute force. He liked to kill his enemies with feats of swordsmanship instead of bloody savagery. Still, the skill that Dasker held, it had promise. 

It was then that he saw the Chaos Lord charge at Hann, leaving himself wide open. Wattinr carefully lined his shots and poured bullet after bullet at the Lord. Soon the others join in and the Chaos Lord was filled with so much lead that even the meaty chunks of flesh being torn from him were fried in mid-air.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker watched, awed as the flame vanished from his sword. Slotting it back into its holder, he called to the others. "Take the skulls and the bodies. dispose them at the foot of your altars and then join our master."


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus watched the enemy Marines kill the last of his former warband and he stepped forward, weapons sheathed.

_'My fellow sons of Chaos, I am Corruptus, I seek your brotherhood and I will help you no matter the cost, for no matter what happens the Gods will look upon us and gift us all.'_

He then took another step towards them, painfully aware of the fact they could all raise there guns and kill him without second thought.
Hopefully Tzeentch had other ideas.


----------



## deathbringer

The slaaneshi knew he was beaen, perhaps his god too was aware of the upcoming failure, for his chest heaved and his eyes no longer glinted with that terrible, ghostly light.

Ferrore was charging, pounding across the floor towards him when he pulled the weapon

He pulled out a bolt pistol, the last resort, the final throw of the dice and fired three times. Three loud cracks, a whistle of rushing projectiles.

"Imapact" roared his sensors and he pushed his left foot down, pistons exploding upwards to send him springing to the right.
The first bullet whipping over his shoulder, the second clipped its metal exo skeleton, lancing into the pillar behind him, where it lodged deep in the stone. A flesh wound, he laughed at the phrase, he had so little flesh to wound. The slanneshi's arm was riding up, struggling under the recoil of the pistol, the last shot clattered into the piston of his servo arm.

Ferrore stopped at a dead hault. The rage evaporating away, pouring from him lie steam. A machine needed him...

The chaos marine roared in certain triumph and now he pushed forwards, the futility of his minor victory unnapparent and it seemed that slaanesh new his servant was dead. Indeed, though the fire returned to the warriors cries and he rushed forward raising his chainaxre high, the long haft held in two hands, the light in his eyes never returned.

The chain axe crashed downwards, teeth revving as it sliced through the air with ease. Ferrore was calm now, calculated his move simple, the machine needed him, it was time to end this.

He pushed left this time side stepping the clumsy swing of the axe and he quickly brought his own chainsword round to bite into the back of the marines neck, the teeth tearing through the weak points blood spattered over its teeth spraying onto the floor and the marine howled in ecstacy as the agony became mortal.

His severed head toppled and bounched upon the flair, a dull beat to the reverberating scream that still rung through the building.

Ferrore ignored it, his silver hands already working frantically to repair the piston in the servo arm.

Dasker's voice called to him

"Take the skulls and the bodies. dispose them at the foot of your altars and then join our master."

Grudgingly he turned his attention to the mass of blood and bone at his feet and he looked in surprise at Dasker carrying two nurglesque figures,covered in boils and sores.

"Brother,If i may advise take the skulls of those nurgleth as your trophy yet I would place the bodies at nurgles alter. It will please the lord of decay to feed upon his servents diseased flesh whilst to leave the alter of nurgle empty whilst others stand full, may not please the lord of the flies. Though the lord of war is my master, I have heard the grandfather is a benevolent god and to earn his ire will do us no favours in this campaign.

Slowly he bent to his own corpses, snapping the skulls of the cultists and placing them at the foot of the alter to lord khorne, they shone pearly white and gleaming. He turned pulling off the armour of the slaaneshi marine he held the dismembered head in one hand and manouveured his useless servo arm with the other, irritation seeping through him that he could not work on the problem A lick of flame scorched the flesh and he placed the third skull upon the alter. 

Carefully he cut deep into the breast bone with his chainsword, watching as the bones splintered under his ministration to reveal two still hearts. Slowly he plucked them from the chest cavity and walked back to the alter of his lord. Slowly squeezed the hearts, dosing the skulls in a waterfall of blood. It pooled around them

"My first blood for the blood god my first skulls for the skull thrones." he whispered bowing his head.

Picking up the final corpse he moved to the alter of slaanesh.which stood empty.

"I bequeath this corpse to you, his pain and suffering, the ecstacy of his death, i give to you. May this appease your loss.

Once again he bowed his head before moving outside the warehouse, his offerings already forgotten his hands working once more upon the pistons in the damaged servo arm ."


----------



## komanko

Hidden behind several metal boxes (metal bawkses!), Nerr'ak waited for Modeus to make the move. Modeus stood in front the chaos lord boasting himself and insulting the lord. The lord didn't seem to get angry at all, he was more amused then angry. Suddenly Modeus pulled out his pistol and fired several rounds and the lord, they were all harmless but still agitated the lord. As soon as the first shot was sounded, Modeus dived for cover behind a large metal crate. Bullets started flying around, hitting the box, and trying to reach Modeus. It was left up to Nerr'ak and Ghazan to save Modeus and defeat the chaos lord.

Nerr'ak voxed Ghazan, "lets start the attack together, and stay in cover", As he said so Nerr'ak pulled out his bolt pistol and started firing, hoping that Ghazan would do the same. He didn't try to hit when he fired, the real purpose was to draw some of the fire which will grant Modeus some space. After getting the troop's attention he started actually aiming. He knew that most of the cultists will join them if they defeat the lord so he tried not to fire at them hoping they will be smart enough to get out of his way. One shot flied towards a marine with a bolter hitting him in the shoulder which swayed his aim and made him shoot at under marine. The second shot didn't miss and blow the marines head to pieces.

Tapping deep into the warp, Nerr'ak gathered his strength and unleashed a psychic spike directly towards the unsuspecting chaos lord, hoping to do some damage or at least knock him down.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: sorry for the ooc post. waiting on nightlord and Hann to post before i post again. 

Everyone back at the base remember to look the bodies for weapons and gear because it will be divided and handed out after. But for those back at modeus's base i'll post a little something for you.

IC:

_As you all begin to gather up the dead and pile up the corpses at certain alters, you find several weapons and item's that may be of some use. Firstly is a Heavy Bolter complete with back mounted ammo feed and supply. Next is a plasma pistol with three more charge packs. Obviously there is the Power Axe that the Chaos Lord was wielding, which clattered down onto the ground after his defeat from being filled with bolter shots. And last but not least there is a chain fist, a very exotic weapon, but needs some obvious repairs, luckily Ferrore can repair it later._

OOC: thats 4 items from the attack on modeus's space, and there will be more loot once we take over the other chaos lords base. Then ill divide it out equally then i want you all to repost your equipment and weapon parts of your character sheet in the recruitment thread so i have an up-to-date list for later on. Ok? Haan, Wattnir, Ferrore, Dasker, Corruptus, feel free to roleplay abit more before my next post which will be after Nightlord has posted.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir Bo'reathkor stood in the shadows, the darkness pooling around his cloaked form unnaturally. He observed as the Chaos warband defended their base from a rival enemy. Vlad had seen this before. Although he usually preferred to wage war on the true enemy, sometimes fighting within the body of Chaos was necessary. Vlad had recently returned from yet another campaign, and had yet to join another warband. He was wondering how best to ask to join, when an opportunity presented itself to him. About fifteen feet from where Vlad stood, a dark Techmarine, clothed in a dark garment, fought against a marine from the rival warband. Their duel was long, and both seemed to tire. Either that or they were both expert illusionists. Vlad drew Stormblade, and felt his way along its metal edge, pleasing with its brilliant sheen, before his eyes naturally wandered to the blue-jewelled pommel. The blade was built for him.

Snapping out of his reverie, Vlad looked around again. The techmarine still fought the chaos warrior. The warrior was losing, and fired a few shots at the techmarine. The dark acolyte severed the marine's head, cleanly and with a good strike. Vlad was impressed, this warrior was stronger than he had first evaluated. Perhaps he should join his cause; in any case, the techmarine would surely be good with manufacturing powerful weaponry, something Vlad respected highly. The warrior seemed to be of Khorne; interesting, considering he was a dark techmarine. This man was becoming more intriguing by the second. In the end, Vlad decided to stride out towards him; not aggressively, but with his blade still in his hand, and his bolt pistol swinging at his side in its holster. 

"You fought well, champion of the Blood God." said Vlad. "Where is the rest of your warband?" Vlad asked, sweeping his eyes around. "I wish to join your cause." He had picked his side, now it was time to see if he had chosen wrongly, or if he would embark on another campaign of blood. Looking around the battlefield, Vlad saw it had been bloody. But he knew this was only a taster. Something, Vlad didn't know what, but something had told him to aid the techmarine over the other warrior. Perhaps it was his own decision, perhaps blind accident, perhaps a strand of fate. Vlad cared not, as long as he could fight for the Glory of Chaos.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan crept through the base, careful to avoid several patrols. Sneaking through the hallways and corridors, Ghazan followed the sounds of voices. Emerging into a large room, Ghazan saw a large group of enemy cultists, marines, and the chaos lord they were to kill.

The Chaos Lord growls at Modeus as the cultist corpses lands at his feet and takes a step forward as he measures Modeus's up. As he reaches the corpse he raises his left boot and then slams it down ontop of the corpses head, a crack would be heard and the brains of the cultist go all over the floor and the Lord's boot. "Tell me why you are here you worthless piece of scum."

"Why to challenge you for leadership of your men and equipment of course your 'greatness' not i shall offer you this choice, you can surrender and serve me or be fed to the hounds of khorne. Your choice". Modeus said though from where Ghazan was at he wasn't able to see him.

Several tense seconds go by as Ghazan unclasps his bolt pistol and watches the chaos lord. The sound of mountains colliding soon filled his ears and it took several seconds for Ghazan to realize the chaos warlord was laughing. His laughter ended abruptly when the sounds of bolter fire filled the room and everyone was scrambling for cover.

"Lets start the attack together, and stay in cover" Nerr'ak said. Though he also couldn't see where he was either, Ghazan soon heard the sounds of his share of bolter fire mixed in with Modeus's and the enemies.

Ghazan peered from his cover, seeing a handful of cultists firing autoguns blindly at Modeus's position. Ghazan looked around, seeing a large pile of debris he could use after slaying the cultists, and slowly began creeping towards the cultists.

With the gunfire masking his presence, Ghazan stalked towards the cultists, until one of them, an 8 pointed star tattooed into is face, turned around to reload and saw Ghazan. For a moment, they both locked eyes, the cultist paling and Ghazan smiling. The moment was over and so was the cultists life. Raising his bolt pistol, Ghazan fired and took the cultist in the chest, spraying his two comrades with his grisly remains. Both turned and began firing wildly at Ghazan. Raising his sword, Ghazan decided to take the cultists with his sword and not waste the ammo. Relishing the sounds of small arms fire pinging off his armor, Ghazan let his momentum carry him into the cultists.

In their last moments of life, Ghazan knew they must have felt honored to be slain by one so great as he. Though they tried resisting; a cultist, who Ghazan couldn't tell was a man or women, fired a lucky shot that whipped through a layer of his cheek, Ghazan felt they considered themselves lucky. This is what he told himself when he seperated the lucky cultist's head from his/her shoulders and spitted the other one though the stomach. Raising his sword in the air, Ghazan watched the cultist slide down hid blade to the very hilt. He reviere at watching the blood fall from the cultist and his look of anguish on his face was interrupted when the marine's up top finally saw him and began unleashing their bolters on him. 

Casually disgarding the corpse, Ghazan raced over to the debris pile, seeing the ground kicking up the dirt and ground around him. As he dived for cover, he felt himself being whipped around hard and landing luckily behind the debris pile. Looking himself over, he saw a deep gouge in his right pauldron and cursed. _"That techmarine better not be busy when I get back."_ Ghazan thought as he momentarly raised himself up and took potshots at the enemy marines, hoping to buy Modeus some breathing room


----------



## revan4559

OOC: those back at modeus's base dont forget you've been called to come help modeus, ghazan and nerr'ak.

IC:

_Modeus would be crouched behind the metal boxes as the bolter and auto gun shells ring off of his cover. Why, oh Why, did he not bring his helmet. He snarled lightly then looked to his left and right as he hears more shots coming and the confusion of the defenders as Ghazan and Nerr'ak make their appearance. His snarl turns into a grin as his allies have finally made there move. He would rev his chain-sword before dashing out of his cover and makes towards his way to the right and tries to get around to the side and flank the chaos lord.

The Chaos Lord stands there with his eyes narrowed as he senses the warp being used and looks up to where Nerr'ak is standing. As a Chaos Lord of undivided he has been granted a great many gifts. His gift from Tzeentch was psychic abilities, and as an original member of the Black legion he is old and powerful. He would raise a psychic barrier to stop Nerr'aks pathetic warp spike then raises his twin-linked bolt pistol and snaps off two shots at Nerr'ak. One shot just misses Nerr'aks shoulder by a few millimeters and slams into the wall, while the other would miss completely and slams into a Chaos marine who was about to attack Nerr'ak, the bullet lodging itself in the chaos marine's helmet. He then growls and returns to his chair, picking up his helmet he places it ontop of his head and steps behind his throne, retrieving his weapon._

_After several marine's fall victim to Ghazan's shooting, several howling cultists come tearing at him from a corridor about 10 meters infront of him. They wouldnt be wielding any weapons but instead have horrible mutations of their bodies granting them toughness and the ability to kill with their mutated hands which have become pincer like.

Nerr'ak how ever would have a different matter to attend to. Another chaos sorcerer would calmly step out of a corridor and turns to face Nerr'ak. He would be wearing a helmet in similar design to the thousand sons, but is clearly that of the black legion. He draws his force sword and points it at Nerr'ak, issuing a challenge. 
_

_Modeus would once again call for reinforcements as he see's yet more troops of the chaos lord start coming out of other rooms and corridors, clearly there is more to this base than meets the eye. Modeus would then charge out into the center of the room ignores the las-gun shots pinning off his armour and charges at a cultist, removing his head in one sweep as he moves to the other side of the room, trying to locate Ghazan and/or Nerr'ak. He then calls over the vox to try and locate them._ "Nerr'ak, Ghazan, where the hell are you two? If you can see me then tell me where you are so i can think of a plan how to take down this lord, he is clearly more powerful than i first thought."

Nerr'ak you would not be able to see Modeus as he is hidden behind some boxes and large ammo crates.

Ghazan you can only see the silvery outline of Modeus's armored foot behind a large pile of crates and ammo-boxes about 15 meters to your right.


----------



## Anfo

Hann, along with others, began to fire upon the chaos lord as he charged, killing him before he could attack Hann. Hann heard Dasker say to 'dispose of the bodies. Hann picked up the power ax and began to pile up the bodies. Hann then turned to Ferrore, and asked, "Would you like to do the honors?" Hann motioned to his flamer. As the bodies burned, Hann felt at peace. Nothing like a pyre to clear you mind.

Around this time, a distress call came from Modeus and the men with him. Hann smiled, how pathetic, he's failed, and the tournament hasn't began. Hann looked at the others,
"So, should we rescue our beloved 'leader', or let him pay for his miscalculation?"


----------



## komanko

It was not the first time that Nerr'ak used his powers, but he never really battled someone as strong as a choas lord so he did not expect anything to work, yet it was shocking to see how easily the choas lord deflected the spike. "Choas lords should not be underestimated" he though to himself. He was about to try and fire at the lord but it was to late, the lord pulled out a twin linked bolt pistol and fired at Nerr'ak. He heard the sound of bullet against metal as the first bullet scratched his armor, Nerr'ak wasn't able to get to cover in such a short time, but look or fate intervened and the second bullet completely missed him, a second after the bullet passed him he heard a groan of pain, soon someone slammed on the ground, Nerr'ak quickly turned around to see if there was any danger but the only thing he saw was a dying marine. He then turned around, back to the choas lord just to see him putting on his helm and going for his weapon.

Loud steppes could be heard from the near hall, Nerr'ak turned around and saw a fellow follower of Tzeentch, another chaos sorcerer, his armor was blue which signified his position as a thousand son member, or at least he killed one of the thousand sons and stole his armor. Looking a little bit closer Nerr'ak figured that he wasn't a thousand son, his stance and walk, the way he acted, his body language they all were similar to a black legion marine. Nerr'ak scoured the sorcerer and waited for him to act, the sorcerer drew his power sword and pointed at Nerr'ak issuing his challenge. "This is the first real test that Tzeentch gave me and I shall not disappoint him!", Nerr'ak yelled. "No warp powers, just pure skill, lets see who is the better warrior!". Finishing his words Nerr'ak charged towards the sorcerer with the chainaxe he picked earlier and with his bolt pistol. As he charged he began firing with his pistol, he used all of his clip, most of the bullets didn't hit and just sprung against the wall, but two bullets did hit one scratched the sorcerer's leg armor and the other hitting the helm causing no damage but scaring the sorcerer for a brief moment. It was enough time for Nerr'ak as he close the remaining distance with a roar more associated with warriors of khorne. He threw away his pistol and just a second before reaching the sorcerer he threw away his axe to, confusing the sorcerer as instead of attacking he just crashed into him, knocking him down and sending his sword flying. Nerr'ak quickly rolled on top of the sorcerer and started beating him mindlessly with his bear hands (which were covered in armor, after all). Stopping in the middle of the punch barrage Nerr'ak quickly backed away and stood up waiting for the other sorcerer to stand. As the sorcerer stood up tumbling a bit from Nerr'ak beating, Nerr'ak smiled and looked at the sorcerer straight in the eyes and said, "Never trust a sorcerer FOOL!!!!". Gathering energies from the warp he tapped deeper asking for Tzeentch's might and soon he shoot out his psychic spike hoping that this time it wont fail him.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad stepped forward, towards the small band of warriors. He watched as one warrior took up an enemy's power axe, before asking the techmarine to burn the bodies. Vlad kept his blade un-sheathed as he marched out of the shadows, which clung reluctantly to him as he walked out into the light. He walked to the warrior with the power axe. Before he reached him, he heard him talking about his leader, who seemed to be in trouble.

"I take it that you are not the leader here?" asked Vlad, with a flinty edge to his voice, "I am Vladimir Bo'reathkor. You may have heard of me, but you most likely have not. That is when I am more dangerous; I stick to the shadows." Vlad said, his black cloak swirling around his dark midnight-blue power armour. "I wish to join your warband." Vlad said, bluntly, "Let us go to your leader so that I may swear fealty." Vlad raised _Stormblade_ upwards, so it pointed towards the sky. "I will not let the warband down."

Vlad regarded both the axeman and the techmarine slowly, noting their physical attributes. Both of them seemed to be fine warriors, but he had to see their champion before he could be truly sure if he had made the right choice. "May we go now, ...?" Vlad realised he did not know either of the warriors' names, "And could you tell me your names? So that when we fight together I know what to say. Axeman and Techmarine seem a little crude, don't you think?" Vlad smiled to himself inwardly. He hoped to meet his new master soon.


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Dibbs on the plasma pistol. Guys, check my new RPG out, join up!!)

Wattinr moved among the dead, taking into account the types and weapons they had. It seemed that, for a small war band, they had been well equipped, and he wondered if perhaps there was some sort of weapons workshop nearby that he was unaware of. As he collected his last skull for his shrine, he noticed a plasma pistol lying in the hands of one of the dead Astarte’s; spare clips next to its master’s dead body as well. Picking it up, he was surprised at its apparent light weight and easy grip. Testing the button, he found the primer and saw that it was a little damaged and in need of repair. Flipping it around he pulled the trigger, testing its grip. Suddenly the weapon discharged, firing a bolt of searing blue plasma which flew right by Dasker and impacted upon the wall behind him. Dasker looked up, more than a little annoyed at being disturbed from placing his skulls upon the alter.

“Oooopppss, sorry Dasker,” Wattinr cried out, all the while laughing at how stupid he had been. He took the spare clips and holstered the weapons on his hip. He placed his traditional bolt pistol next to his shrine, and collected his things. It was then that he heard Hann say, “So, should we rescue our beloved 'leader', or let him pay for his miscalculation?"

Wattinr turned on Hann, facing him with both arms crossed across his chest. “You decided to follow him when you said you’d join him back in the city square. Are you that much a coward that you would turn upon that which you swore loyalty that quickly? I respected the fact that you were a chapter master, but now you give me serious doubts as to why you are in this group. I’m going to help our Lord, and bring further glory to my name as well as Khorne’s.” Wattinr turned on his heels, keeping his hand on his new pistol and jogging out the entrance towards where Modeus was summoning them too.


----------



## deathbringer

"Brothers we need reinforcements to coordinates...." Modeus's voice was low, serious a little strain in his words yet Ferrero was distracted, his hands dexterously twisting the loolling servo arm. The coordinates were linked and cross referenced to a grid, mapped, a route devised and a estimated time created. 

He turned back to the matter in hand. The servo arm had snapped, a clean break in the piston, an hour or two's work, best done with a forge or a replacement. Either way it was more time than he had available

He began to patch it up, yet he was distracted by Hann who indicated his flamer 

"Would you like to do the honors?"

Ferrore nodded tersly taking the flamer in both hands he straightened the piston and aimed the flamer at the pile of corpses, sending a tongue of flame spurting over the tiny pile. The flames licked at the corpses flesh, sending ripples of bright blue flame as the corpse fell to ashes. Hues of reds and yellows danced before his eyes, intricating snaking spirals winding and unfoiling before him. He smiled for a moment, old memories danced within their patterns.

He wanted to forge again... he wanted to smith like the salamanders of old, to hear the ring of hammer on steel, to see metal ringing with sparks. Surely there would be a way.

The servo arm flopped uselessly as he released it clattering upon his shoulder and he awoke from the reverie. 

A new marine was staring at him , a pale gaunt face framed by short white hair, the cat like eyes fixed upon him before moving away back to Hann

"So, should we rescue our beloved 'leader', or let him pay for his miscalculation?" 

The thousand son exploded in a passionate speech of loyalites and causes his oratory stirring to those that felt emotions. Ferrore didn't care whether Modeus lived or died. A techmarine was always wanted, always respected in any warband, he could take his pick.

The gaunt marine looked at him again muttering uncertainly
"May we go now, ...?" 

"And could you tell me your names? So that when we fight together I know what to say. Axeman and Techmarine seem a little crude, don't you think?"

Ferrore's mind was made up. The newcomer was impatient to be off, his very being eminated a primal eagerness. Moving away from Hann he beckoned to the gaunt marine to follow him and waved to Dasker, trying to attract the khornate brothers attention. Did he too wish to leave, was he too fed up of these petty squabbles?

They irked Ferrore, he was not the loyal type, his dedication was to himself, absolving himself of the shame, repaying his debt to the lord that had saved him, set him his task. Modeus was but a tool to achieve that goal and if they parted ways it was no loss. Yet whilst they when battle called who were they to resist its cry.

"I'm going now" he said to the room at large before spinning on his heel and walking out into the night. He paused and added in a hushed tone to the gaunt marine his voice low 

"I will take you to Modeus. He leads this motely crew of renegades. He is a strong man and has potential, a worthy leader, and I am happy to aide him,for now at least"

His hands worked dexterously, attempting to repair the piston. In the twenty minutes they had to walk, he should be able to do a decent patch job.

"As for my name, I am ferrero. Now do not disturb me, this job is tricky enough already."

He paused before adding

"Though if you can spot a transport, I'm sure it would make our time together far more comfortable"


----------



## Nightlord92

A chunk of concrete debris exploded next to Ghazan and he quickly rolled to the opposite end of the debris pile. The firefight between him and a group of marines had lasted several minutes and Ghazan's slaanesh enhanced speed had seen 2 marines brought down by his bolt pistol. 

Looking from the edge of the pile, Ghazan sees a marine without a helmet still firing at the spot Ghazan was at moment before. In the time it takes for one of his hearts to beat, Ghazan rose up from the pile and fired off the rest of his clip, several shots hitting him in the chest and a lucky shot blowing off half of the marine's head.

Ducking back down as the remaining marines fired at him again, Ghazan reloaded his bolt pistol and saw he only had 2 more clips remaining. As he was contemplating how he was going to take these pathetic wretches who thought they could bring the great Ghazan low, Modeus's voice crackled over his vox.

"Nerr'ak, Ghazan, where the hell are you two? If you can see me then tell me where you are so i can think of a plan how to take down this lord, he is clearly more powerful than i first thought." Modeus said, gunfire echoing him

Sitting on the ground behind cover, Ghazan looked around the warzone the area had become. To even an astartes's eyes, it would have been impossible to see him, but with slaanesh's enhancements to his eyes, Ghazan was able to barely make out the outline of Modeus's armored feet. 

"My lord, you are about 15 meters to my right, i'm pinned down but i should be able to handle these horrible excuses for marine's." Ghazan laughed over the vox

As if in response to that, Ghazan heard the heavy footsteps of more enemies coming from a corridor in front of him, peeking through a hole, Ghazan saw at first that these were just mere mortals who were about to be cannon fodder. However, he soon looked at them again and saw that their hands were more of a pincer than regular human hand. Rising again from cover, Ghazan fired off several bolts before ducking down again. 

Looking to see his kills, Ghazan scowled to see that, even though large chunks of their bodies on 2 of them were gone, they were still charging his position under covering fire. 

"My lord, i've got mutants headed right towards me" Ghazan said while drawing his sword. "I could use some fire on those marines on the balcony, 15 or so meters to your left." 

Before he could fire off another quick barrage, the mutants had leaped over the debris and were right on top of Ghazan. Standing up, Ghazan made a stab at one of the mutants head's and kicked another one away before falling back to a nearby pillar


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"I will fight," vowed Dasker, annoyed by the other Khorne warrior's clumsy actions. Taking his chainsword, he powered up a jump pack and soared into the sky, easily outpacing Wattinr as he made his way towards his master. His bionic eye pointed the way for the follower of the Blood God, as he saw Modeus in an awe inspiring battle. He powered down his jump pack and dropped from the skies on top of a mutant, cutting it to peices with his chainsword.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr was at a full run, pluoghing threw the streets knocking over cultists and beast alike. As he neared the area where Modeus had called them, he saw Dasker fall from the sky, his jet pack giving him a soft land. Show off, he thought but a spirit of competition was isnide of him. Though Wattinr was usually very reserved, he all of a sudden felt as if he couldn't let that little runt beat him. For the first time in a very long time, Wattinr smiled inwardly feeling a renewed sense of competition.

He reached the warehouse and heard the fighting inside. He pressed himself by the doors corner and peeked around, seeing Modeus and the others locked in battle. "Master," he voxed, "I'm here now, what is it that you require."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad followed the techmarine as he led him away from the group of squabbling marines. He was about to enquire his name again when the man spoke;

"I will take you to Modeus. He leads this motely crew of renegades. He is a strong man and has potential, a worthy leader, and I am happy to aide him,for now at least".

Modeus. So this was the one Vlad had thrown his lot in with. It sounded like he was capable of leadership; although not over-capable by the sound of the squabbling, and if this techmarine would serve him, Vlad was happy to serve with him. Vlad would prove his loyalty on the field of battle; by the sound of things, reinforcements would be much appreciated, and what better way to earn loyalty than to save, or at least aid, his life?

"As for my name, I am ferrero. Now do not disturb me, this job is tricky enough already." The techmarine spoke again. So that was his name, Ferrero. He seemed highly pre-occupied with something, so Vlad simply added; "My name is Vladimir Bo'reathkor. I shall not disturb you further." Vlad didn't mind having no conversation. In fact, he preferred to simply walk. Ferrero was working away at a broken piston, and Vlad could see it troubled him greatly. 

_He probably wants to be able to sit down, and properly work at it._ thought Vlad, hence Ferrero's comment about the transport. Vlad highly doubted that in such a land of scavengers that a working-transport would not be snatched up. Although, with the techmarine's skills, perhaps it didn't need to be fully functional. Vlad pondered away as he walked, mostly oblivious to his surroundings.


----------



## revan4559

The Chaos sorcerer who just received a barrage of punches from Nerr'ak would stand then laughs, he holds out his right hand and his sword shoots into his grip. He then looks as Nerr'ak summons the warp to form a psychic spike. The Sorcerer would then push out left hand towards Nerr'ak and the air starts to cool, the water vapor turns to water, which in turn then forces into a flying solid wall of ice heading straight at Nerr'al, forcing not only a attacking psychic power, but one of defense as the ice would shield the sorcerer from the psychic spike.

The mutants would be clinging onto Ghazan with their pincers, not trying to kill him but merely hold him down. Two of them would be knocked away from the fray by Ghazan stabbing one in the head and the other getting kicked away. As they Hold Ghazan down the one which got kicked away draws a lethal looking blade, one which is about to end Ghazan's life. As he walks towards Ghazan there is a loud crash as Dasker comes crashing through the roof and lands ontop of the mutant. Help has arrived and not a moment too soon! The mutants would then split up and try charging at Dasker aswell. The moments confusion would give Ghazan enough time to get out of all the mutants grip pinning him down.

As Wattnir, Vlad and Ferrore arrive, they can hear the sounds of battle coming from inside the huge building infront of them, they can tell its the right building as they can see Dasker go crashing through the roof. Over the vox they would hear Modeus's voice reply to Wattnir's question. "You stupid idiots! dont just stand outside yapping, get in here and kill something already!". Modeus sounds very annoyed and aswell as him talking you can here gun-firing and the ringing of blades against each other. Before any of the three can get closer, two chaos space marine's who have yet to go inside and join the fight, turn to look at them and raise their bolters shooting at them as the door below them bursts open an around seventeen mutated cultists wielding very crude clubs and axes come howling towards them.

OOC: Anfo and Snowy, if you went with them to the base then simply join in killing the mutant cultists and the two astartes.

IC:
Modeus would look to see Ghazan getting pinned down by mutants then watches Dasker come crashing through the roof and saving Ghazan's life. A Khrone warrior and Shaanesh Warrior, that will be interesting to see how they re-act after the power due to one saved the other. Modeus then hears Wattnir over the vox and sends a message back. Before changing his vox-communicator to maximum volume so everyone on in his warband can hear as he shouts to inspire them. "DEATH TO THESE WAEKLINGS!!! FOR KHRONE! FOR NURGLE! FOR SLAANESH! FOR TZEENTCH! FOR CHAOS UNDIVIDED! GLORY TO THE DARK GODS!!!". Modeus then jumps out of cover and goes charging towards the chaos lord, his chain revving as he holds it in his right hand, bringing his arm back to strike at the lord. As soon as he brings his arm down there is a flash of metal and his chain sword erupts as Modeus is knocked off his feet by the force of the Chaos Lords counter.

The Chaos lord would of turned around just intime to see Modeus's chain sword coming down at him. Instinctively he draws his power sword and swings at the blade. The chain-blade being no match for the power weapon or the strength of the chaos lord explodes into fragments and shards as he knocks Modeus of his feet. He then laughs and reverses the grip on his sword and tries to stab it into Modeus's chest.

As Modeus see's the blade coming down he rolls to the side and lets it impale into the ground, he then re-rolls back to his position to knock the blade onto the ground while bringing his leg up to kick the Chaos lords legs out from under him. It is clear the fight between these two warriors will be a long and brutal fight.


----------



## komanko

The psychic spike was launched towards the sorcerer, Nerr'ak waited impatiently to see if the sorcerer would be hit. The temperature started going down, as he saw the sorcerer gathering his powers. A brief moment later the sorcerer formed an icy wall which defended him from Nerr'ak's spike, to his amazement not only that the sorcerer deflected his but he used the chance to counter attack Nerr'ak, sending the icy wall towards him with crushing speed. having no other option Nerr'ak dived towards a few barrels, escaping the icy wall barley but ending up on the ground.

Before Nerr'ak could stand up the sorcerer was upon him. The sorcerer leaped on Nerr'ak with his power sword, Nerr'ak rolled out of his way as the power sword impaled the ground where his head once was. The sorcerer looking at Nerr'ak with a sadistic smile charged towards him again with a mighty battle cry. Having no time to stand up Nerr'ak used the sorcerer's momentum and once the sorcerer was about to lounge on him Nerr'ak kicked, hitting the sorcerer in his stomach and sending him flying towards a wall.

Nerr'ak heard the impact of the body against the wall and the time he gained he used to stand up. He turned around and saw the sorcerer in the process of standing up. Using the time left Nerr'ak picked the sorcerer's power sword, the sorcerer watched with terror as he had no weapon left. With a seemingly act of mercy Nerr'ak throwed the sorcerer's sword infront of the sorcerers feet. The sorcerer looked in amazement and disbelief, "The gods have truly cursed you with lousy intelligence, didn't they.", said the sorcerer mockingly. He then picked up his sword, but what he didn't notice because of the noise of battle and gunshots was that Nerr'ak dashed towards him with his bedlam staff drawn. As soon as the sorcerer picked up his sword Nerr'ak thrusted his Staff nearly impaling the sorcerer, unlucky for him the sorcerer deflected the blow barley. Not waiting even for a bit Nerr'ak renewed his attack. He tricked the sorcerer swinging his staff like he was about to hit his head, Nerr'ak actually aimed at his feet and once the sorcerer started placing his sword in defensive position expecting a blow to the head, Nerr'ak swung his staff which was aimed at his feet. Hoping for the best, Nerr'ak just in case formulated his next attack.


----------



## Anfo

Hann was already laughing when Wattinr began is speach on how he was a good little drone, doing just as master said. Hann did stop laughing Wattinr would follow Modeus to hell and back. Which ment that Hann had another that wouldn't betray. Hann also had to look out for the new guy. He seemed to eager to meet Modeus, and just cause he thought himself an assassin, he had much to learn.

Speaking of new guys, Hann looked over at the newest Tzeentchi follower. Hann walked over to him saying, 
"So, what's your name again...Corruptus thats it. So do you feel the urge to save a leader that can't lead?" Not waiting for a awnser Hann continued talking, "I don't think we sould, but If I stay it'll look bad, I do not care if you come with, I do think that a few people should stay and guard the warehouse and alters. But whoever does that will be in some hot water when Modeus get back."


----------



## Nightlord92

_There is no way this is how it ends_ Ghazan thought as the mutants forced him to the ground. Straining against their mutant pincers, Ghazan was unable to break himself free of their grip to reach his sword just barely out of reach. 

The mutant that Ghazan kicked away limps over to the corpse of the mutant that had a gaping wound in his face from Ghazan's sword and draws a serrated blade from his body. 

Turning back towards Ghazan, the mutant smiles wickedly as he brandishes the blade. Sneering, Ghazan looked at the mutant as if he was a pathetic virus. "Make it slow you basterd." Ghazan growled

As the mutant began walking over towards him, Ghazan began contemplating how Slaanesh would greet him and if he would still reward him for all that Ghazan had givin him. 

As Ghazan was lost in his own contemplations, he immediately looked upwards to see a figure come crushing downwards through the roof. "Great, another over eager enemy." Ghazan sighed.

Ghazan switched sights between the mutant, who was now staring upwards, and the falling warrior. Seeing the trajectory of the warrior, Ghazan smiled and laughed as the warrior splattered the mutant over the ground.

Taking advantage of the rest of the mutants who had stayed holding him down, Ghazan roared as he lifted himself upwards and grabbed his sword. Chopping left and right, Ghazan watched the beauty of severed limbs and heads hitting the floor.

Driving his sword into the belly of the last of the trio of mutants who tried holding him down, Ghazan began looking for his rescuer. Spotting the remaining mutants, Ghazan let the smile on his face disappear the second he saw Dasker fending them off brutaly.

_Of course, a Khorne warrior._ Ghazan thought as he reached the rubble pile where he had dropped his bolt pistol. Sighting down the barrel, Ghazan felt the temptations of taking out Dasker along with the mutants, but felt he owed the Khornate warrior something.

Firing the remaining 5 bolt shells in his clip, Ghazan took out a straggler, who already had a chunk blown out of his body from earlier, and tore the lower half of another mutants leg away.

Looking back towards the area where the marines had been firing at him, Ghazan looked back one more time to Dasker. _He can handle himself, and if not, I doubt the Blood God cares_ Ghazan mused before reloading his bolt pistol with his last clip and taking off towards the balcony to kill something


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad had walked in silence for the rest of the journey with Ferrero, and little of note happened. He struck a steady rhythm with his feet, marching solidly with Ferrero. Vlad could hear battle in the distance; explosions and gunfire floated through the air, filling his ears like a distant storm. As he walked, the storm became louder and louder, the deep thrum of grenades swallowing Vlad as the crack of gunfire sought to pierce his brain. The cry of the warriors enveloped Vlad's senses as it sought to pick apart his sanity, each individual cry a hot knife cutting at his skull. The noise could kill lesser men. It made Vlad smile in anticipation as he leered behind his bestial helmet.

Rounding a final corner, the noise met him at last; in front of him stood a tall building, with a main access-way only a hundred metres ahead of him. Vlad watched as a Jump-Marine descended from the sky, and wandered if he was friend or foe. Suddenly, two marines appeared from the doorway, and below them another access-hatch blew open; revealing almost a score of crazed heretics, armed with all manner of close-combat weapon. Vlad licked his lips in anticipation of the fight, and eyed Ferrero; he seemed to be receiving transmissions from somebody. Tuning his helmet, it was not long before Vlad entered the same vox-channel. Suddenly, a blaring voice screeched over the vox;

_"You stupid idiots! dont just stand outside yapping, get in here and kill something already!"_

Vlad winced as he turned down the vox-volume, realising he had left it on high when trying to pick up distant-chatter a few days ago. Vlad guessed the man was Modeus, and replied back via the vox;

+++My name is Vladimir Bo'reathkor, and I am here to join you. I stand outside with Ferrero, but we have been engaged; two marines and just under a score of cultists. We may be some time. Vlad out.+++

Re-focusing his attention on the fight ahead of him, Vlad watched the two marines start firing at him with bolters. _Foolish_, Vlad thought, _they will never see me coming._

Vlad ran forward and ducked down behind some crates, taking cover from the bolter fire. He strained to hear the sound of the marines re-loading, and ran out when he heard the tell-tale *click*. He hadn't anticipated the cultists to move so fast, and they were almost upon him. Drawing _Stormblade_ and his bolt pistol, Vlad charged towards the first group of cultists, roaring a terrible war-cry. The sight of the dark warrior, clothed in shadow, with a monstrous face and roaring a death-cry made the cultists falter slightly, and that was just what Vlad needed. The first heretic, armed with a couple of rusty knives, stood no chance against Vlad. Simply lunging in his charge, Vlad impaled the man, skewering him on the end of his blade. Kicking him off the end, Vlad whirled round and poured three shots from his bolt pistol into another, his surprised face a bloody ruin as he fell down dead. Finally the shock of Vlad's charge wore off, and the men banded together and formed a challenge.

Three more faced Vlad, each armed with a battered old hammer. One had tentacles spewing out of its mouth, and stood behind the other two. Roaring again for good measure, Vlad thundered forward, ducking under the obvious swipe made by the left heretic, and shoulder-barging him to the floor in the same, fluid movement. Pivoting on his heel, Vlad brought his pistol to bear on the second man. Vlad fired four times, every shot spinning away over the man's shoulder. Vlad attempted to reload his weapon, but it was a critical mistake. The man was on him, and smashed the pistol out of Vlad's hand. His wrist spiking with pain, Vlad gritted his teeth as he tried to bring his blade to bear on the man. He seemed ready for this as well, and came in close to Vlad, raising his hammer for the death-blow. Laughing at the man's error, Vlad gave the man a crunching head-butt, his face splintering against Vlad's helmet.

Retrieving his bolt pistol, Vlad looked back for the final heretic; but he was gone. Spinning around, Vlad tried to bring up his blade, but he was too late. The hammer smashed into the side of Vlad's head, sending him reeling backwards, black spots filling his vision. The assault continued as the cultist barrelled into Vlad, knocking him to the floor. _Stormblade_ was sent spinning away, just out of Vlad's reach. Then the man was attacking again, leaping onto Vlad and holding him down with an unnatural vice-like grip. Vlad noticed he had discarded his hammer and was using both hands to hold Vlad down. He thought it foolish, until the heretic screeched and brought his head down to Vlad's, the tentacles spewing forward and covering his helmet, spitting acid ichor and scrabbling to find purchase and reveal the flesh beneath. Vlad struggled, but the man was immensely strong, too strong for a mortal. Vlad tried to cry for aid, but his cry was muffled by the man's abnormal face. Vlad was trapped.

"This is not how it ends!" roared Vlad, and with a surge of power, kicked the man from his body. The mutant flew backwards, and got up just in time to see Vlad descend upon him and strangle him with his bare hands. Roaring a cry of victory, Vlad choked the life from the man, before smashing his face with his boot. Turning back, Vlad retrieved his blade, before once more ducking behind cover. He scanned the battlefield, and planned his next move, waiting to see what his ally Ferrero would do first.



OOC: Just for a casualty-count, in this post I've killed off four cultists, and knocked out another. (eventually) Two dead because they were in shock, one with a bit of a scuffle, and the last I barely escaped with a face!


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Wow, I went writter nutty there, sorry about that. However, revan4559, my guys outta of the fight after this, so he won't be able to take on any more serious opponents, not unless hes ready to do something crazy.)


Wattinr heard his leader scream over the vox for them to get into the fight and help them. It seemed they were badly outnumbered and only with help could they turn the tide of battle. Wattinr readied his weapons and rounded the corner to…………………………………………..CCCRRAACCKKK!!! 

The door next to him fell away and mutant came flooding out of it as angry Terran ants come flooding from there holes. At the same time bolter rounds zipped by Wetting’s head and he saw two Astarte’s come running from around the outside, intent on not missing out on the fight.

“Dasker,” he called, “need some help over here. Deal with these mutants and I’ll take on the marines outside. Not waiting for an answer, he dove behind a pile of barrels, firing a round or two from his weapon into the oncoming mass of mutants, killing one or two of them. However, to his surprise, they completely ran by him and headed towards a new warrior that was coming at full speed with Ferrore in tow. 

"Hey new guy, you can have fun with this mess, haahah," he laughed, hoping this new guy wasn't just for show. It didn’t matter for the moment, for the Astarte’s were still running at full speed at Wattinr. He turned and fired the plasma at them, burning ones arm off and forcing them into cover. As the fight increased smoke floated from inside and out the door, obscuring Wattinr’s vision. His pistol ran dry and he ejected the cartridge and reloaded it; locking it into place. 

He heared a click and rolled quickly to the left, saving his life from a surprise attack. One of the marines had used the smoke cover to advance and was on top of him, firing his bolter like a mad man. Wattinr rolled and brought his own pistol up, searing a hole in the warrior’s legs, causing him to crumple. Wattinr dropped his pistol and drew his sword in one move; then impaled the fallen warrior's bolter, disabling him. He pulled his sword back and looked across the way.

“You coward, fight me man to man, as the old code of honor dictated. You cannot kill me with your petty guns and tricks; FACE ME COWARDSSSSSSSS!!!!!!” At this two mutants charged him and Wattinr cut them down mercilessly, then turned his pistol on a third, his rage building into a thunderous anger. He then saw the last marine move from cover, holding two combat knives, each in one hand.

“You traitor of Khorne, now I will show you why my Lord entrusted me as warrior.” The marine came at a full run, charging headlong into Wattinr and ploughing him into the ground. Wattinr rolled to avoid a thrust to the face, and then jumped up on his feet, his sword at a low ready. He waited till the marine charged again then swung in a reverse circle and brought his sword in a killing arc up behind as his opponent overshot him. The marine saw this however, and braced himself so that only his left hand was cut off.

“You bastard, now die,” he screamed, and stabbed into Wattinr’s left shoulder, the knife burrowing deep. Wattinr grunted, and let his sword drop and in anger punched out, crushing the man’s nose into his skull. Dazed, the marine staggered back grabbing at his face and screaming for Slaaneshi to save him.

Pulling the knife out of his shoulder, Wattinr jumped and stabbed the marine in the head, twisting it until he heard the satisfying crack of breaking bone. “No one’s coming to save you today dead man,” he whispered into the marine’s ear and let the body drop. Roaring out, he let a blood lust curse ring out across the battlefield for all to here and know he was the champion of this fight.

Suddenly it was Wattinr’s turn to drop to his knees, and he felt the energy rush out of him like a cold wind in the breeze. He staggered over to the pile of barrels and sat down, holding his pistol up and taking random shots at enemy cultists and mutants. It looked for Wattinr that he was going to be out of this fight for a few minutes longer. _At least Dasker is performing well; I must have a talk with him _he thought, knowing that much potential could come from the Khornate warrior.


----------



## deathbringer

It had been an irritating trot for the techmarine. The servo arm grunted in protest at his shoddy workmanship, at the jarring bounce of his hurried stride.

Bionics were not meant for speed and though his hands moved nimbly his workmanship was often jilted out of place by his jittery movements. His feet moved of his own accord, guided by the directions of the computor and the new boy followed him stoically, marching in silence.

Ferrore liked that, the boy must have a million questions but he respected his request. Not a bad lad... not a friend, Ferrore didn't really do friendships. Even as a salamander of amongst the genetors he had... he struggled for the word... acquaintances, people he liked, people he tolerated but never a true friend.

No Ferrore didn't do friends.

The patch job was nearing completion as they neared the building and his sensors became alive with innumerable heat signatures, the regular tat of gunfire.

Vox traffic increased yet he paid it no head, his mind fixing upon the putty he fixed around the snapped piston. It pirred in contentment contracting, the flamer twisting around, yet is was slower, hindered by its sudden weakness, it felt sluggish and he made a note to repair properly as soon as he could.


Modeus's voice was the first thing he heard strong and powerful yet his words were uncomplementary and Ferrore felt a spark of rage flash at the lord's words. He could have chosen any Lord, anyone would take a techmarine into there services. They were an essential commodity and Ferrero had experiences and skills others didn't. The skill of the forge, knowledge of rock and stone from the iron warriors. 

He was far from expendable, far from an idiot. He would show Modeus. He moved towards the door yet, a bolter round pinged off his shoulder guard and he wheeled, roaring in furstration as a second round caught the weakened point upon his servo claw. It dislodged and he growled in frustration moving towards the cover of crates. 

Ducking down, he went about re reparing, yet the door burst open and his sensors pinged, bleeping frantically as a sea of heat signatures poured outwards. A quick glance showed, him a sea of poorly armed cultists, yet a dark shadow was amongst them. The new boy springing into action, his fighting frantic. 


The piston slipped into place and he snarled, stepping out, his eyes meeting with Vlad's as the new boy studied his next move.

If he had had a face, he would have smiled

His flamer turned slowly to meet the onrushing cultists and he growled

"Eat this"

A tongue of flame, burst out into there midst and he snarled as he saw it wash over the first in a wave of agony and he spread it causing the fire to build as more piled in, there massed bodies, pressed together, suddenly dancing with a ghostly light, there screaming maws twisted by the heat thast licked at there bones. Slowly he drew both chainblades from over his back and snarled, as a bolt round pinged off the flat of the blade.

His eyes fell upon Vlad and he snarled as a third shell ripped past his face

"Get the marines, this filth is no trouble, my flamer cleanses there bones of their putrid flesh"

(OOC: note im not saying nowt about how many cultist i kill, but lets face it flamer against cultist equals doom.

EDIT: Sorry farseer my post to you means very little now because a god modding prick has killed both marines despite the gm saying they are not autokill)


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

OCC: revan just got back, can you sumerize what has happened please!:grin:


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus regared the other marine talking to him as a foolish youngling, he had no idea what Corruptus had seen, a leader that could lead was nothing to him.
_'I do not care who lives and who dies, just as long as there is some kind of plan, some kind of great scheme to be devised, I will follow you, just for the hope of a twist in the scheme,'_ Said Corruptus as he started walking in the direction he had seen two other marines go in.

When he finally found them he saw they were being attacked by some Marines and Cultists. Corruptus laughed as he strode out onto the battlefield, his Bolter barking a song of praise to Tzennetch.
He didn't kill many cultists with his initial barrage or even scare them, what was more of a matter to them at the moment was the fact they were on fire. Corruptus saw the techmarine and gave him a quick gesture of being an ally, before he himself drew his large Chainaxe from his back and charged into the fray.
He ducked a swing from a cultist before driving the but of the chainaxe into the cultist, stunning it, before he brought his chain axe around and decapitated the Cultist.
He look around, seeing many more swarming towards he and the Techmarine.
More blood to be spilt yet, more turns in the scheme to happen.


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Ok, revan4559, my guys just gonna sit this one out, because some annoying picks are unhappy they were too late for the fight. I'll wait till your last post on this fight)

Wattinr pulled himslef over, feeling the bleeding as it got worse. Pulling the knife out to kill the marine had been a foolish mistake, one that would keep him out of this fight. Clipping his weapons to his armor, he managaed to get off his feet and fall back, finding shelter in a nearbye hab unit that was slowly deteriotating. He activated the vox system and sent a short burst message to Modeus.

"Master, it seems that my fight has left me indisposed, and I will be unable to aid you in the rest of this fight." With that he slumped against the wall, rewrapped the wound tight to stem the blood flow which was slowing, and watched the fight continue.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Posting here to save this space for me to post everything ic when i wake up fully and aftered ive played Dawn of War: Soulstorm for a bit. just got it today.

But for Lorgar to know whats going on: We are currently attacking a different chaos lords base. Ferrore, Vlad and those at the front are fighting marine's and cultists. Ghazan and Dasker are fighting mutants. Nerr'ak is fighting a chaos sorcerer. Modeus is fighting the chaos lord. And wattnir is injured.

IC:

The Chaos Sorcerer would laugh at Nerr'ak's childish games and swings his sword down to knock Nerr'ak's staff away. He would then flick up his left hand at Nerr'ak's chest, a solid ball of ice the size of an Astartes helmet would slam into Nerr'aks chest. The Sorcerer would watch Nerr'ak get knocked back several feet then charges at him, feigning a swing from the left he instead moves his blade and goes to impale Nerr'ak through the right shoulder with his force sword. 

The mutants fighting Ghazan and Dasker would start to deplete in numbers as the tag team of Slaanesh Champion and Khrone warrior use their own deadly arts to kill the mutants quicker than anyone else has so far. But then both of them would here a long echoing laugh as a huge mutated Astartes about the side of a dreadnought steps out of the huge corridor and points his weapon at them both, bellowing his challenge. "You two will fight me! And i will take your heads for khrone!".

The cultists that would be fighting Ferrore and Vladimir would be cut down easily for mutants. But the Astartes on the other hand would be a completely different story, both of these warriors wore the colours of Slaanesh and seemed to be expert swordsmen as they gracefully move their way to their opponents. One wielding two wicked looking chain-swords moves his way to Ferrore and flicks his wrists, aiming two slashes for Ferrore's chest. While the otehr Astartes run towards Vlad before stopping and skidding, he continues to skid on the blood soaked grab and as he passes Vlad he aims his sword to slice across the back of Vlad's knee.

Due to Wattnir being unable to fight because of his leg wound is he generally ignored by everyone other than two horribly mutated cultists who look like they worship Nurgle crawl their way to him, they have no weapons by the have very sharp claws instead of hands and try to claw and bite at his armour.

As Corruptus enters the battle field most of the cultists are dead or dying from the punishment they received at the hands of Vladimir and Ferrore. The two Astartes would now be engaging his allies in close combat. But he would get the feeling that he should go inside and help out in there. IF he went inside he would see a huge Astartes the size of a dreadnought bellowing a challenge to a Khrone warrior and Slaanesh champion. On the other side there would be what looks like two Chaos Sorcerers locked in a dual of their own. And right in the center of the building would be a Chaos lord battling a lone Astartes in a black-grey armor. It would be up to him who he choses to help, but before he can make his mind up a Chaos Raptor(chaos version of a Space Marine Assult squad member) descends from the third floor and almost lands on him.

The Chaos lord would get his legs kicked out from under him and lands flat on his back. He would let out a growl of annoyance and quickly pushes himself to his feet as he looks around for his power-sword. He then shifts his attention from it to Modeus. The Chaos Lord would then charge at Modeus and his huge spiked fist at Modeus's face.

Modeus would of pushed himself to his feet by now and draw his combat knife. He would hear the Chaos lord growl and looks at him. Seeing a huge spiked fist coming straight through his face be brings up his combat knife and thrusts it into between the knuckles of the Chaos Lord. He grins and wedges it inbetween his knuckles before letting go and pouncing on the Chaos Lord. He would hook his thumbs under the Lord's helmet and tears it off, throwing it to the side he starts to pummel his fists into the chaos lords face. But as he is preoccupied with pummeling the Chaos lord he doesnt notice the Chaos lord reach out and grab his power sword which they landed near.

The Chaos lord would grip ahold of his power-sword and brings it around straight towards Modeus's left arm.

Everyone: You would all hear over your vox-communicators one of the most ear-splitting and heart-stopping noise. It is a scream and howl of pain from your leader, Modeus as the power-sword slices straight through his left arm at the elbow.


----------



## komanko

The staff was about to hit the sorcerer's legs and knock him down but he quickly deflected the blow with his sword, the blow was strong enough and it knocked the staff out of Nerr'aks hands. Looking at the sorcerer Nerr'ak was about to draw out his knife but then the sorcerer started laughing maniacally, what happened next Nerr'ak never expected. Reaching towards Nerr'ak's chest the sorcerer hit him with his palm and launched a ball of ice in the size of an Astartes helm into him.

Nerr'ak was knocked away by the ball of ice, he did not expect the sorcerer to gather his strength so quickly. Confused for a brief moment he didn't see the sorcerer charging towards him, but regaining his senses Nerr'ak picked up his staff and tried to block the sorcerer's swing. It looked like he was about to hit from the left so Nerr'ak swung the staff there, but only when it was to late Nerr'ak realized that the swing was to obvious. The force sword penetrated through Nerr'aks armor like butter, screaming with pain and rage Nerr'ak used the opportunity to take out his knife with his free hand. The sorcerer was to busy with trying to cause as much damage as possible with this hit, twisting and turning his sword inside Nerr'ak's shoulder, so when Nerr'ak took out his knife the sorcerer didn't notice it. Gathering his strength Nerr'ak kicked the sorcerer in the chest and then stabbed him in his sword wielding arm with his knife. Not giving the sorcerer a chance to attack Nerr'ak advanced on him, he grabbed him and used his spike from zero distance. "That ought to do some damage", he fought to himself.

Suddenly Nerr'ak heard a scream from the vox, it was Modeus's voice, "something must have happened to the fool", Nerr'ak said.


----------



## Nightlord92

As Ghazan began moving away from Dasker, letting him have the "honor" of killing the remaining wretched mutants, Ghazan stoped in his tracks as a hugely mutated Astartes warrior appeared. 

"You two will fight me! And i will take your heads for khorne!". The marine roared

Looking back at Dasker Ghazan clicked on his vox. "Slave of Khorne, I believe I am going to have to ask for your assistance with this....thing." Ghazan said regrettibly.

Walking backwards, Ghazan continued to fire single shots at the mutant marine. 

Ending up back where he started, Ghazan looked at the few remaining mutants fighting Dasker and decided to assist him. Rasing the output on his vox system to deafening levels, Ghazan decided on a trick his fellow Violators had shown him when he had earned his wargear.

Sucking in deep breath and silently praying to Slaanesh for assistance, Ghazan released an ear destroying roar in the mutant human's direction, hoping to cripple them so Dasker could finish them off and assisst him

As soon as he finished his battle roar, Ghazan fell to his knees as an equally ear splitting scream resounded over his vox. Ghazan could feel his brain spasming in ecstasy as the already high pitched scream was amplified over ten-fold over his vox. "Modeus" Ghazan said realizing who it was who screamed. "Truly you must be having a great time to be in such rapture." Ghazan mused to himself


----------



## emporershand89

(OOC: Alright, GF's calling, I gotta make this short. However, I gotta say this. Guys, revan4559 doing a great job here and no ones repping him for it. share the love brothers!!!)


Wattinr sat there, thinking of things to keep his mind awake, alert and also to prevent himself from falling into shock. His body was healing, but not fast enuogh. He started combing through his plasma pistol to pass the time as the battle raged nearbye. 

Suddenly, he saw two horibbly mutated Nurgle mutants detach themselves and come right towards him ,slithering like snakes!! Yikes, this is a problem he thought, aiming his pistol and pulling the trigger. No response, he pulled again, a nd again, and still nothing.

"Oh shit, this is bad," he said as the first one came upon him. He grabbed his sword and sliced, cutting off the hands and then bringing it around and carving the damn nightmare down the middle. It toppled over and melted into a sickly looking puddle of puss.

The second one has clawing at his legs, and had started to break through his armor. He swung to carve it, but found that it merely caught the sword in its claws and then wrenched it away from his hands. He kicked, knockingthe beast off balance and sending it stumbling into the opposite wall; but it recovered quickly. Staring at the horrible monstrosity that now moved with a smile, he new this was going to get bad.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus saw that many of the Cultists were dead or dying, so he finished a cultist with a casual sweep of his Chain axe and he ran inside.
What he saw was amazing and strange at the same time. He saw a huge Astartes the size of a dreadnought bellowing a challenge to a Khrone warrior and Slaanesh champion. On the other side there was two Chaos Sorcerers locked in a dual of their own. And right in the center of the building would be a Chaos lord battling a lone Astartes in a black-grey armor.

He was about to run over to help the single astartes and was about to ready his bolter at the Lord but before he could aim he got knocked off his feet by a Chaos Raptor.
While on the ground he tried swinging his chainaxe at the raptor but the Marine caught the shaft with his hand and ripped it away from Corruptus and threw it away.
While the Raptor was busy throwing the Chainaxe away Corruptus delivered an explosive headbutt and knocked the Raptor back and before he could recover Corruptus crah tackled him.


----------



## deathbringer

The flames cascaded over the lightly armoured forms, there flesh cumbling into ashes and Ferrore let out a burst of exhileration, an emotionless chorus of static.

His stare fell upon Vlad and he felt a surge of affection, a strong warrior, a loyal one too. He was indeed a worthy ally.

He turned back to the slumped forms, the rows of seemless, scorched skeletons.

More skulls for his master, more shame absolved. He reached down to cut the skull of the nearest cultist from its vertebrae yet two figures rushed from the house, marks of slaanesh gleaming upon there warped power armour.

Two chainblades wirred in his hand and Ferrore straightened his red bionics glaring into the silver grey eyes of the marine.

The marine was on him before Ferrore had begun, two flicks of his wrist cutting two scratches into Ferrore's power armour and the swordsman grinned as Ferrore stumbled backwards. 

The bastard was lightening... but Ferrore was power, the power of cogs and pistons. The slaaneshi came again and Ferrore took the blows once more yet he riposted his own blade thrusting outwards to place two holes in the slaaneshi's armour.

The warrior snarled and jumped away, twisting his body lithely into a beautiful intricate shape.

He came again and now they duelled, the steely reserve of the techmarine meeting the deadly beauty of the slaaneshi. Several times they penetrated eachothers guard, a powerful stroke from Ferrore leaving the slaaneshi's guard open and forcing him to use pure agility to avoid the death blow.

To often the blade master snaked past his guard and Ferrore's servo claw was forced to deflect a horrendous blow. They duelled twisting and turning, driving back and forth, the crunch of bones a steady underbeat to thebeautiful ringing of blades.

They talked as they duelled, what started off as bland insults and benign threats became conversation. Truly they were not enemies, but for circumstance they could have been friends, friends bestrdiing the galaxy, avenging themself upon the emperor, not each other. Yet Modeus had ordered them, his lord had deigned to attack this lord and thus each went for the death blow, neither hesitated, both desired to best the other, to prove themselves superior. 

It was a tragic irony, that neither would admit.

Yet Ferrore was being ground, down too often he was forced to retreat, forced to give ground, his brute power being met with new guile new tactics to use it against him. 

His mind was clear, empty, no rage or brutal hatred within him, why, had his lord abandoned him, left him to his fate, was his offering notgood enough..

Nay he felt the rage, it simmered and bubbled, held in place by something. His mind lingered elsewhee, somethig distracted his subconcious.

He had to unleash the wrath of Khorne, victory was imperative....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad watched as Ferrero burnt the cultists to a crisp, and smiled. The flamer was brutal and made short work of the mutants, as flesh ignited with terrifying efficiency, leaving only charred bones. The surviving heretics seemed to lose heart, and began to crumble in the face of the danger. Too slow, they tried to escape. The flames of Ferrero hounded them down, licking at their heels before swallowing them whole. The screaming bodies fell to the floor, burning into pools of ash.

Vlad began to emerge from cover when suddenly two marines of Slaanesh charged out of the door, and headed for Ferrero. Roaring a battle-cry, Vlad charged one of them, cutting him off from Ferrero. The second one slipped by, and began to fight Ferrero behind Vlad. Vlad's opponent was armed with a thin, rapier-like blade, and wore the armour of the Emperor's Children. Vlad knew that they were powerful adversaries, and also knew he would be hard-pressed to defeat him. Drawing _Stormblade_, Vlad swung it around him a couple of times, deciding to forgo a shooting attack in favour of better balance and speed in close combat. The Slaaneshi warrior was in a full run; he continued to charge towards Vlad, not slowing even as he reached five-feet distance. Vlad readied to impale the warrior on his own momentum, and as the marine was three feet away, Vlad stepped forward and thrust his blade.

To his horror, the marine had been utterly prepared; he fell to the floor and skidded, sliding straight under Vlad's sword-thrust and behind him. Vlad tried desperately to swing his blade around to block, but he was too slow. The rapier of the Emperor's Child struck the back of Vlad's knee, the clean cut quickly drawing blood. Vlad gasped and fell onto his strong knee; his right leg was almost incapacitated by the strike. The Slaaneshi warrior hissed sinisterly, turning and walking slowly towards the stricken Vlad. 

"I'm not that easy!" snarled Vlad through gritted teeth, and rolled away from the warriors sword-stroke on his good knee. His right knee took the strain for a second, however, and Vlad gasped again; the pain was excruciating, calculated by the enemy warrior to deal maximum pain whilst allowing him to continue to toy with him. Vlad brought his hand to his knee, and brushed past his belt; he felt the Night Grenades swinging from his hip. Snarling as he realised he had forgotten them, Vlad realised it was too late now he could not move as fast. Staggering unsteadily to his feet, Vlad continued to feign weakness as he walked gingerly forwards. The marine thought himself the victor, and stepped in for a clean swipe at the head. Vlad snarled at the man's mistake, and lunged forward on his left leg, underneath the lazy sword-swipe, and stabbed _Stormblade_ straight into the Slaaneshi warrior's hip. The warrior screamed in a mixture of pain and ecstasy, and Vlad saw his chance. He followed his lunge to the final stage, tackling the enemy warrior to the floor; where the marine was lithe, Vlad was strong. 

Both warriors fell in a heap on the floor, and Vlad cried out as the man fell on his knee. The enemy warrior had recovered from his ecstatic fit, and tried to stab Vlad through the chest. Easily parrying the frantic blow, Vlad brought his blade around and stabbed the man's sword-arm to the floor. The warrior screamed again, his voice reaching such a pitch that Vlad could no longer hear it. Withdrawing his blade, Vlad stood, and prepared to deal the death-blow. Now it seemed the enemy had feigned weakness; he quickly grabbed up his fallen sword with his other arm, and swiped forward; Vlad only just able to dodge back. Vlad continued to duel the man, limping around him, not allowing him to get on his feet. Keeping him where he couldn't manoeuvre as much. Vlad spared a quick glance at Ferrero; he was having difficulty also, he seemed in-able to summon his rage upon the lithe warrior. Vlad knew if he could break Ferrero's stalemate, they could both defeat the final warrior together.

"Ferrero! Imagine him as your worst enemy! Do not see him as a respected opponent! He is what blocks your path to greatness! Crush him! His petty sword-play and paltry dances would defile the art of war you hold with such respect, as a chosen warrior of Khorne!" Vlad cried, trying to get the man's rage to the fore. Only when Ferrero's strengths emerged could he hope to best the Slaaneshi warrior. Vlad turned back, and, to his horror, he had allowed his enemy to stand. The man renewed his attack on Vlad, slashing from every quarter, cutting from every angle; it was all Vlad could do to stay alive, stepping further and further backward.

Vlad began to whisper a prayer; " Gods of Chaos, I implore you; Khorne, lend me your strength, Nurgle, lend me your resilience, Slaanesh, lend me your speed, and Tzeentch, lend me your power!"


----------



## revan4559

OOC: sorry for the ooc post. Going to give Anfo and Lorgar until tomorrow to post. If its due to lack of rp for their characters, then please pm me and i will post tomorrow and give everyone something to do.


----------



## revan4559

The Chaos Sorcerer would now have a combat knife wedged inbetween his forearm and bicep from where Nerr'ak rammed in his combat knife. He would shout in pain then looks as his right arm goes slightly limb. But Nerr'ak forgets one thing, All Astartes are ambidextrous, so the Sorcerer simply changes his force sword from his right hand to his left before charging at Nerr'ak and swings his force sword down to cleave him in half, but Nerr'ak would notice the sorcerer has left himself open for an attack to the neck.

The huge dreadnought size Astartes would charge at Ghazan and crouches down slightly as he reaches him. The Astartes huge fist would be brought up in an upper-cut which would slam into Ghazan's chest sending him smashing through the wall and landing ontop of Hann. The Huge Astartes then grips ahold of the wall and tears it open so he can get out to fight Ghazan and the new appearance of Hann.

Hann would of only just reached the battle field when he would hear a huge crash and see's a body come flying at him quicker than he can dodge. It lands ontop of him and it appears to be Ghazan. Hann would get the feeling he should help Ghazan fight the monstrous Astartes warrior.(Hann and Ghazan you get to attack first vs the Mutant)

The Chaos Raptor would get tackled straight into a pile of metal boxes and winces at the pain caused by it. He then raises his chain sword and hits Corruptus on the back of the head with the hilt to make him dizzy before kicking Corruptus off and pushing himself to his feet. He then waits for Corruptus to retrieve his chain weapon before they continue their fight.(Corruptus you get to attack first vs the raptor)

The Slaaneshi warrior would now be on the back-foot as his speed is matched by the sheer angry and power of the Khrone worshiping Techn-marine. He would desperately be trying to block Ferrore's oncoming attacks and when he can he flicks his own blade into a riposted leaving large gashes and scores in Ferrore's armour and metalic limbs. The Slaaneshi warrior then lunges forward put overextends himself leaving the back of his neck open.

As Vladimir looks to see how Ferrore is doing the Slaaneshi warrior would thrust his blade and embeds the tip of it in the small gap between Vlad's shoulder guard and breastplate. But unluckily for the Slaaneshi warrior his blade gets stuck there and he can put it out, instead he simply lets go and draws a combat knife and tries to slice at Vladimir's right eye.

Modeus would be knelt down clutching the stump of his left elbow as the bleeding starts to slow due to the enhancements in all Marine's clotting ability. He would be slightly dizzy from the loss of blood which has now pooled around him. He looks at the Chair look slowly pushes himself up and wiping the blood off of his face. Modeus then looks at his combat knife and quickly tears it out of the Lord's knuckles before slowly pushing himself to his feet.

The Chaos Lord would shout several curses as the blade is removed from his knuckles but now he can right freely with his weapon using both hands. He would quickly push himself up then takes ahold of his power-sword in both hands and marches towards Modeus. He would bring a swing down to try and cut into Modeus's left shoulder but he had jumped to the side. The Chaos Lord then growls and jumps toward trying to impale Modeus again.

Modeus would watch the blade coming straight towards him and twists his entire body to the left. Just as the blade passes him and the Lord's head comes in charge. He raises his right hand with his combat knife in a reverse grip and brings it down straight onto the Lord's...


----------



## komanko

It was a success, he stabbed the sorcerer in his arm. The sorcerer shouted with pain, he then looked at his arm and saw that its gotten slightly limb. Then the sorcerer simply changed the power sword to his other hand. "How could I forgot, all marines are ambidextrous...", Nerr'ak thought to himself. 

The sorcerer backed away, giving Nerr'ak some time to rest, but soon the sorcerer charged towards Nerr'ak with renewed strength. He was trying to cleave Nerr'ak in half. As the sorcerer got closer Nerr'ak noticed a glimpse of hope as the sorcerer left his neck vulnerable. "If this will work I might even be able to finish the fight now..." ,Nerr'ak thought.

The sorcerer continued charging towards Nerr'ak, and Nerr'ak had no weapon to defend himself with. As the sorcerer was near him Nerr'ak grabbed his right arm and pulled out his knife, causing the sorcerer to twitch with pain for a second. Nerr'ak knew that he wont be able to deflect the blow with his knife, so he dodged abit letting the sorcerer impale him at this left shoulder on purpose. The sorcerer grinned and started laughing thinking that he already won. Before the sorcerer knew what hit him Nerr'ak swung his knife and slashed across the sorcerers Neck at a wide arc, then while the sorcerer was shocked from the blow Nerr'ak used the moment and unleashed a bolt of psychic energy which threw the sorcerer back and made him land on some wooden barrels, braking them at the process. Nerr'ak used this to his advantage, he took out the sorcerers power sword out of his shoulder, not showing any signs of pain. He slowly walked towards the sorcerer, standing above him he said " You have been measured and you have been found unworthy!", slashing with a wide arc towards the sorcerers head Nerr'ak shouted "FOR TZEENTCH!!!!".


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan drew his sword and prepared to meet the mutant astartes charge head, thinking its large size would diminish his speed. To his surprise, Ghazan noticed the astartes ran far faster than he estimated.

Feeling like an anvil slamming against his chest, Ghazan flew from the astartes' punch. With a slam, Ghazan crashed through the wall and landed hard upon Han.

Rising to his feet in sheer pleasure from the pain of the fist and the wall, Ghazan looked upon the pathetic scum who broke his fall. With an amused laugh, Ghazan saw Han being the one who broke his fall. "And just when I thought you couldn't be more useless" Ghazan said after laughing. With an arrogant sneer, Ghazan pointed his sword at the mutant astartes who by now had torn down the wall. "I hope you enjoy the honor of fighting with me ex-chapter master." Ghazan said with an equally arrogant smile. 

Gripping his pistol, Ghazan aimed and emptied the rest of his clip at the oncoming mutant. Clicking dry, Ghazan holstered his pistol and gripped his sword again. His pointed teeth shining, Ghazan charged the mutant with a feint to his left arm. Just as Ghazan seemed to strike, he quickly spun around and hacked at the mutant's arm before rolling to the astartes's flank and swiping at it.


----------



## Anfo

Ghazan slammed into Hann, sending both down. Standing up Hann was about to speak when a large shadow engulfed them. Turning Hann saw a massive...thing. The giant swung his massive fist at Hann, hitting him and sending him flying. Hann landed to see Ghazan fighting the huge creature. Hann slowly charged the creature, attempting to get on it's back. The creature slammed it's fist down at Ghazan, and Hann jumped onto the back of the behemoth.

Hann slammed his ax into the back of the creature, and held on. The creature thrashed and shook wildly, but Hann wouldn't let go. Hann couldn't see Ghazan, but he hoped that he'd hurry up and kill this thing already. The creature then slammed his back onto the wall, breaking through the wall again. The creature and fell, but he fell on Hann. Hann struggled to breathe as he felt his armor crushing him. Unable to move or speak, Hann could only wait.


----------



## emporershand89

The mutant was smiling as it skittered back over to where Wattinr was half sitting, half crouching. It reared its ugly head and when to grasp his head in its nasty pincers. He ducked, but not fast enough, and put both his hands up to hold the pincers as there inhuman strength becan to slowly close them, increasing the preasure on his already taxed strength. Was this the moment he'd waited for so long, was death now going to claim him at last?

No you measely worm, your time has not come yet. Now stand up! Stand up and fight!!!

Suddenly his strength returned thrice fold, and he easily threw the mutant's pincers off and crushed them in its head. It fell dead, the brain squashed when its pincers had been pushed into its skull. Wattinr felt rejuvenate, young and fresh as if none of the previous battle's wears had done anything to his taxed body. Still, he figured he should watch from afar, especially on Ferrore, the man wanted more kills than he seemed capable of for a nutty Mechanicus man. Still, he would wait until whatever Gods gift had taken its course and he was fully healed.


----------



## deathbringer

The words cried out to him, the words of Vlad, a comrade, a comrade in trouble

"Ferrero! Imagine him as your worst enemy! Do not see him as a respected opponent! He is what blocks your path to greatness! Crush him! His petty sword-play and paltry dances would defile the art of war you hold with such respect, as a chosen warrior of Khorne!"

Apart he met the eyes of the slaaneshi, feeling the hatred build, as he pushed all respect from his mind, focused upon the blood streaming from Vlad's knee. The skin on the slaaneshi gleamed translucent, oh his failures, oh to have such perfect flesh.

It built beneath the surface, bubbled and boiled, crackled and fizzed, power, such power, the power to unleash death.

Yet he was held his mind was elsewhere, tendrils of subconscious though latching... to the break in his servo arm. Aye he dwelled on it still, his mind still lingered upon the break, it was fixed, it was repaired, now unleash the fury.

He drove the thoughts from his mind, harried them away and felt the rage boil. Semi sentient he looked to the marine, whose eyes were narrowed in confusion

"I'm sorry" he gasped, breathless as adrenaline seeped through his veins, the smallest of laughs crackling through his voxcaster "Your going to die"

The rage consumed him, tore at his mind and he consumed the primal power spurring his limbs forward, the twin chainblades pounding down, raining frenzied blows, slicing cuts into his armour, smashing at the chainblades. Ripostes tore scratches in his armour, yet his arms were a blow, his pistons unrelenting, untiring, unbreakable. 

Dents and scrathes could not quell his fury, could not deviate his purpose. He wanted to kill, he had to destroy the slaaneshi. 

Maybe it was fatigue, maybe he slipped, Ferrero would never know, but suddenly the slaaneshi was over extended his neck open and Ferrero twisted his stroke to cut down upon him.

The blazing red bionics met the eyes like molten silver as the blade bit deep, teeth tearing through the flesh and their was a scream of anguished ecstacy. Howls of pleasure, of degenerate, unexplainable arousal as blood spattered from the gaping wound coating them both in a gleaming sheen of blood red gore. 

The anger was driven from him by confusion, at the unexplainable array of noise and he drove the sword deeper, splinters of bone mixing with the gore that spattered his cloak

Then the head toppled with the sharp crack of bone and the howling was but a distant echo, the face a twisted leer of delighted appraisal.

Ferrore withdrew the blade and turned away determined not to look back. This was not a skull he intended to sacrifice to the blood god, this marine had meant too much to become a nameless figure under the alter of khorne. This corpse would return to the prince of pleasure. 

He shuddered fingers tracing the armour over the last strip of flesh.

He would pay his lord with his own blood. 

Slowly he turned away and moved towards Vlad who had managed to dispose of his own marine

"Thank you" he muttered inclining his head towards the marine. He didn't slow, somehow expected the marine to follow him as he strode towards the open door. 

Lances of fire, bullets and screams, pleading cries to different Gods.

In all this shit... someone had to have his back...


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus tackled the Raptor into the pile of metal boxes and was about to continue to pound the Raptor but before he could the raptor threw him off and hit him with the hilt of his chainsword.
Corruptus was dazed but the Raptor was actually letting him pick up his chainaxe. In response to this Corruptus let out a deep booming laugh, and while the Raptor looked at him strangely, Corruptus picked up his Chainaxe and charged at the Raptor, as the Raptor went to swing at him, Corruptus dropped to his knees and as he slid in towards the Raptor he went to rip his Chainaxe through the Raptors legs, but the Raptor just activated his jump pack and jumped slightly into the air before dropping back down and swinging his Chainsword down in a coup-de-grace. Corruptus brought his Chainaxe up and the blade connected with the hilt of the Chainaxe.
Corruptus then slid the Chainaxe off and swung his Chainaxe around and sliced one of the Raptors arms off. He then brought his fist around and knocked the Raptor off its feet.


----------



## revan4559

The Chaos Sorcerer would get knocked flat on his back by Nerr'ak and his bleeding right arm would slowly start to return to normal as the extra clotting ability of Astartes takes affect. As he is about to push himself to his feet, he sees Nerr'ak coming up to him holding the sorcerers own blade. He would growl but just as he is about to lose an ice bolt into Nerr'ak his eyes widen in surprise as his head is removed from his shoulders due to a lethal swing of Nerr'aks new blade.

The huge mutant Astartes would shout in annoyance as Hann and Ghazan start to attack him. As Ghazan cuts into his leg he turns and roars at him before bringing his uninjured leg up and kicks Ghazan square in the chest and sends him flying into the ruined Land Raider in the front of the base. 

As he made his way over to the most likely knocked out Ghazan, he would feel something dig into his back and starts thrashing about as he realizes someone has jammed a weapon into his back. Due to Hann now wielding a power weapon, it would easily cut into his armor and severs his spinal cord. The giant would slam to the ground as he loses the function of his legs and falls backwards. He braces himself with one hand and reaches behind him and grabs Hann. Yanking him off he would throw him beside Ghazan and starts to crawl his way to them. Unable to really protect himself anymore the giant would be easy pray for the two Astartes when they recover. IF they recover before the giant reaches them.

The Mutants that would be attacking Wattnir would fall limp as their patron god, Nurgle decides he is bored of this fighting and recalls his minions back to him in the warp. Leaving Wattnir in the corner to heal from his previous wounds fully.

The Slaaneshi marine fighting Ferrore would only realize too late that he has over extended himself and turns his head to face his killer as Ferrore brings down the killing blow. Severing the marine's head from his shoulders. The Expression of the marine would be locked in a wicked grin even as it dies.

As the Raptor gets its arm removed by Corruptus, the marine would shout in pain. The bleeding slowly start to slow as it is knocked off of its feet, but before Corruptus can finish it, it activates its jet-pack and slides across the floor. Pushing itself to its feet it turns to look at what happened to its lord as it hears a thud. Followed by an announcement from the victor of the battle between Lord and Warband Leader.

The Slaaneshi marine fighting Vladimir would stop what he is doing as he hears a voice come over the vox. All of Modeus's companions would hear his voice over their Vox units aswell.

The Chaos lord would fall to the ground as the combat knife pierces the back of his neck, not only severing his spinal cord but also the knife bursts from the front of his neck, severing his wind pipe and arteries. Modeus would then weakly move over to his severed arm and picks it up as he makes his way to the Lord's Chain and slumps into it. Calling for Grasillis(who ive npc'ed so we have a healer) to come and re-attach his arm. 

"Follow Brothers of Chaos. Your Lord and Master lays dead. I ask you now, will you follow him into the warp to be tormented by daemons for all of eternity or will you lay down your arms and sweat loyalty to me? If you choose the latter then my companions will glady finish you off. Make your choice. To those who joined my warband and followed me hear. Finish up what your doing and come inside. Once inside salvage what war-gear you can and bring it before me so i can hand it out equally." With that Modeus turns off his Vox and leans back, letting Grasillis get to work re-attaching his arm. His gaze remaining focused on the Chaos Lords Helm and Power Sword. 

Ghazan, Hann, Vlad: You all get the feeling you should kill those you were fighting and then follow Modeus's orders.

OOC: feel free to finish them off in one post. In my next post after everyone has replied ill hand out the war-gear assuming you dont keep it for yourself.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak charged at the sorcerer which at first looked surprised, as Nerr'ak arrived at the sorcerer's position he saw that he was about the summon his ice shards again. "To late.", Nerr'ak said, swinging his new found force sword at the sorcerer and decapitating him instantly. As the sword came towards the sorcerer, the sorcerer's look changed to a mixture of terror and awe. His head rolled down, not attached to his body anymore. Nerr'ak stomped on the head, this crushed the head and spilled brains and gore all over the place. "Lets see you recover from this...", he said.

Nerr'ak heared Modeus over the vox saying "Follow Brothers of Chaos. Your Lord and Master lays dead. I ask you now, will you follow him into the warp to be tormented by daemons for all of eternity or will you lay down your arms and sweat loyalty to me? If you choose the latter then my companions will gladly finish you off. Make your choice. To those who joined my warband and followed me hear. Finish up what your doing and come inside. Once inside salvage what war-gear you can and bring it before me so i can hand it out equally."

"So he is not a weakling after all, its not easy to take on a chaos lord by yourself.", Nerrak thought. "Better bring the whole body with me... we can salvage certain things from him...", he said. Nerr'ak picked up the sorcerers body and weapons and started carrying them towards Modeus's position. Not knowing exactly where it is Nerr'ak traveled abit through the base until finding it. He arrived first, before all the others... Going towards his lord, he said "Your... tactics are unusual, and as you see they did not work quite as you planned... We nearly lost this fight... anyway, how are you?", "I see you have a handful of blood on your hands", Nerr'ak chuckled and waited for his lord to give him orders. Meanwhile he dropped the body and weapons creating the pile of salvage Modeus asked for. "Also you might want to move our base of operations to here!" Nerr'ak stated, not looking if anyone is listening.


----------



## Anfo

Hann's ax had sliced through the behemoths spine, causing him to fall. However this did little to slow him down and it grabbed Hann and threw him next to Ghazan. Hann was dazed for a moment, and he tried to get up quickly, but lost his balance. Pushing himself up slowly, Hann reaches his hand down to help us Ghazan. 

"Don't get tired now, that thing may be hurt be he's still going." Hann then turned to the creature, "Circle around the back of it, i'll distract him."

Hann raised his bolt pistol and began to fire at the creature, drawing his attention as Ghazan ran around behind. Hann then charged the huge creature and slammed his as into the arm that was supporting it. The creature fell and grabbed Hann and began to squeeze, once again crushing Hann inside his armor. Hann arms were trapped at his sides, so he couldn't fight back. Hann sees Ghazan run up behind the creature and stab his sword into it's brain. The thing collapsed. Hann pried him self out of the hand of the dead creature.

Hann looked at Ghazan and smiles, "Thanks for that Ghaz." Before Hann hears Modeus's orders. Hann grip on his new ax tightens as he slowly walks in the warehouse, once inside he reloads his pistol. Hann stands and watches as the others begin to pile up the war gear and stare at it. _They act like dogs. They have a pile of food but wait for the owner to hand it out._ Hann still held his ax. Some of the other glare at him and nudge him to put it in the pile. Hann refuses.


----------



## Nightlord92

Wiping the skull and brain matter from his sword, Ghazan knelt beside the corpse and offered up the enemy's soul to Slaanesh. 

Raising himself up, Ghazan turned back to Hann. "Thanks for that Ghaz." Hann said. Watching Hann walk off, Ghazan let an ugly grimace cross his face. "You will learn your place Hann, we are not equals and a disgraced chapter master is less than nothing to the greatness of Slaanesh's warriors." Ghazan hissed to himself before Modeus's voice came over his vox

"Follow Brothers of Chaos. Your Lord and Master lays dead. I ask you now, will you follow him into the warp to be tormented by daemons for all of eternity or will you lay down your arms and sweat loyalty to me? If you choose the latter then my companions will glady finish you off. Make your choice. To those who joined my warband and followed me hear. Finish up what your doing and come inside. Once inside salvage what war-gear you can and bring it before me so i can hand it out equally." Modeus's strained voice spoke.

Walking by himself inside, Ghazan took in the prefect sight of so many enemies dead with their faces twisted in sheer agony. Ghazan nodded towards Ferrore in acknowledgement. "Ferrore i'm afraid i'm going to have to ask your assisstance with my armor. I'm sure it shouldn't be a problem for one such as you" Ghazan said with a laugh at the sight of Ferrore's patchwork fixes to himself. Looking in confusion at his companion, Ghazan sized up the warrior and caught sight of the mark of Tzeentch on the warriors body _"Another pathetic follower of the Great Manipulator."_ Ghazan thought before walking past them. 

Passing mounds of dead bodies and former enemies who were now slaves, Ghazan found Modeus near the body of the killed chaos lord, being attended by the dark apothicary. "A fine fight my lord. Slaanesh will rejoice at the cruelty of this scum's death" said Ghazan pointing towards the slain lord.

Ghazan then waited by Modeus for the rest of the warband to show up and divide up the loot.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr walked over as the battle came to a swift conclusion, ending in the epic death of the warbands Lord. Modeus stood tall and proud, and Wattinr found an odd sense of repect eaging from his inner soul for him. Perhaps he wasn't just a nobody after all. Wattinr walked, trying to hid the slight limp in his leg and swung his shoulders as if no wounds were bothering him. Even with he gift from the warp he still felt the pain from then previous battle, and knew it would be awhile before it left. 

As he walked inside he saw Ferrore, and gave him a quick sneer, not bothering to hid his annoyance at the fact he always complained about having kills stolen from him. He walked over to Dasker and gave him a large slap on the back. "You have skill my friend, and much potential in the service of great Khorne. Perhaps you would like to learn some skills that i have that would make your fighting style better?" He waited for an answer.

Afterwards he went about the task Modeus had set before them, finding some intricate weapons laying about. He brought them over to Modeus who was now giving the enemy soldiers a chance to join him or die. Laying them before him he looked at him and said, "Master, here is the loot i have found. I must confess that I had to withdraw from a wound durin g the battle. I ask that during the next fight you let me accompany you and atone for my mistake."


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus charged at the preoccupied Raptor and sliced one of its legs off in a gory swing of his Chainaxe. As the raptor screamed at the loss of his leg he activated his jump pack just to stay airborne. Corruptus went for another massive kill swing but the Raptor flew backwards and cackled at him. Obviously he was enjoying this.

Not for long.

A grin spread across Corruptus' face as he put his Chainaxe over his back and aimed his bolter at the Raptors head.
Corruptus pulled the trigger three times.
The Raptor turned away from the bullets, the first glanced his chest, the second hit his shoulder pad, and all too late the Raptor realised the reason Corruptus had tried such a shot. While the raptor had tunred he had brought his Jump pack into the path of the third bullet.
The Raptor screamed as the Bolt ripped into the Jump pack and detonated the fuel inside, throwing the Raptor across the room and into a wall, killing it.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: waiting on Farsser and Deathbringer to post.


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrore's mind flittered, stalling as a bucket of ice was dumped over his soul. Oh if only he had held off on the kill, held back for a second. They could have fought together side by side, as comrades. Battled and duelled across the galaxy burning as they went.

Yet he was victorious, and now he would tread the path alone. Stooping he carried the body placing it amongst the spoils. Yet he kept a hand upon the corpse and met Modeus's gaze

"Brother, what you do with this corpses's wargear is not mine to decide, yet i ask this one thing of you. I wish to dispose of this marines fallen corpse in my own manner. Call it my own mark of respect for a worthy foe."

He smiled at the cluttered pile of corpses and shattered armour

"I will be more than happy to attend to any malfunctions besetting the spoils of war"

He turned away slightly looking around the circle of followers. One seemed to glower at him, hatred and distaste lining his features, furrowing the great scar across his eye.

Odd... Ferrore did not believe he had spoken out of turn or done anything to anger anyone. Strange indeed.

He met the marines gaze with the harsh red of his bionics.

For once the mask truly portrayed his feelings. Leering distaste, for hatred to grow from nought was a strange thing indeed


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Ok edited with ic stuff. Also rp wise going to say the wargear from the other base was brought to our new one.

IC:

_Modeus would be sat in the chaos lords throne, which would now be his. His arm is being re-attached by Grasillis and is almost finished so he can use it again as Grasillis re-attaches the muscles, nerves, and bones together. Though he suggests to Modeus not to use it for anything strenuous for awhile. Modeus would look other Corruptus and Vladimir, before shifting his gaze to Ghazan, Nerr'ak, Hann, Dasker, Wattnir and Ferrore. He would nod to each of them in-turn as they pile up the loot. He then looks over it before standing and walking to the pile. He picks up the Chaos Lords power sword and helmet and places them on the throne for himself. He then turns to his group and then walks back to the pile. His gaze then flickers to Hann who has not placed the power axe on the pile and turns to face him fully._ "Hann, why do you not place the weapon in the pile so it can be given out accordingly? or do you wish to keep it for yourself?"

_While Modeus waits for his reply he motions to the others to come up one by one and hands them some wargear each and speaks to them._

As he calls up Nerr'ak he picks up the force sword Nerr'ak laid on the pile and hands it to him, hilt first. "Nerr'ak i shall give you this force weapon as you are the only one who can use it to full affect. Even though you already have a force staff, the sword will be much better when it comes to melee fighting. Use it well."

Modeus would then call over Ghazan. He would lift up the chain fist and hands it to Ghazan. "Ghazan, i am giving you this chain-fist because you were one of the best fighters hear while we assaulted this base, you will need to get Ferrore to properly attach it, but once its attached it means you will never lose your weapon or be disarmed again. Use it well to tear the screams of your enemies from them."

Modeus would motion Ferrore to him with a hand movement and picks up a plasma gun with several recharge backs. Along with an advanced bionic eye targeting system. "Ferrore, im giving these to you because at the moment you lack ranged fire power. Even though it would be cumbersome in your hands, im sure you can find some interesting way to make it a shoulder mounted plasma weapon. Also please help Ghazan attach his chain-fist."

Modeus would motion Wattnir to him with a hand movement and picks up a plasma pistol and hands it to him with a nod. "Even though you were late into the battle you used this with great skill, so i shall allow you to keep the plasma pistol and its charges for you to use."

Modeus would then turn to face Vladimir and Corruptus. "I do have some new gear to give you two, but i shall keep it for now. Seeing as you have recently only just joined my warband, i have yet to fight by your sides and see what part of the equipment we have would suit you best." Modeus then bows his head to them and walks over to his throne. Sitting upon it he then awaits Hann to reply to his early question.

OOC: seeing as Dasker is on holiday ill give him his war-gear when he get back.


----------



## komanko

After everyone calmed down and got to the throne room, the full extent of the battle could be seen. Nerr'ak was impressed, they were such a small force and yet they made so much damage and killed so many men and beast alike. Everyone dropped their loot at the loot pile Nerr'ak started, everyone except Hann. Modeus spoke, first to Hann, he said "Hann, why do you not place the weapon in the pile so it can be given out accordingly? or do you wish to keep it for yourself?". While waiting for Hann to reply he continued and called each member of the warband to get his share of the loot. 

First, he called Nerr'ak giving him the power sword and saying "As he calls up Nerr'ak he picks up the force sword Nerr'ak laid on the pile and hands it to him, hilt first. "Nerr'ak i shall give you this force weapon as you are the only one who can use it to full affect. Even though you already have a force staff, the sword will be much better when it comes to melee fighting. Use it well."

Second, he called Ghazan giving him the chain fist, and saying "Ghazan, i am giving you this chain-fist because you were one of the best fighters hear while we assaulted this base, you will need to get Ferrore to properly attach it, but once its attached it means you will never lose your weapon or be disarmed again. Use it well to tear the screams of your enemies from them."

Third, he called Ferrore, he gave him the plasma gun and said, "Ferrore, I'm giving these to you because at the moment you lack ranged fire power. Even though it would be cumbersome in your hands, I'm sure you can find some interesting way to make it a shoulder mounted plasma weapon. Also please help Ghazan attach his chain-fist."

And last but not least he called Vladimir and Corruptus, Nerr'ak didn't know who they were and if they could be trusted. He will need to wait and see. Modeus didn't give them any wargear and said, "I do have some new gear to give you two, but i shall keep it for now. Seeing as you have recently only just joined my warband, i have yet to fight by your sides and see what part of the equipment we have would suit you best."

After finishing distributing the gear Modeus's gaze shifted to Hann again as he waited for reply. Nerr'ak walked to his lord, he said "Hann could be a troublesome fellow, but if you will gain his trust and loyalty he will be your best follower, but on the other hand, he will always be a threat to this warband... Do... what you please, with this information...". Nerr'ak walked away disappearing into the shadows.

After awhile Nerr'ak eyed Vladimir and Corruptus, he walked towards Vladimir first, waiting for Vladimir to notice him he waited. Soon enough he noticed him and Nerr'ak asked, "So... what brings you to here, to our friendly warband?" he said laughingly.

Finishing his talk with Vladimir he then went to Corruptus, as soon as he got near he saw that Corruptus was a follower of Tzeentch also, as he saw that all his senses got sharper. All the followers of Tzeentch had secrets, and some even had dangerous ones. He will need to inspect this one closely. Nerr'ak arrived near Corruptus and said bluntly "Where do you hail from? and why are you here?"

And last after chatting with Corruptus he went to Ferrore, as they never got a chance to finish their chat. "So Ferrore, care to finish our little chat, the one we started at the base." Nerr'ak sat down on a metal box and waited for Ferrore to answer. "This one will take some until he will be cracked open... but he shall wait patiently.".


----------



## Nightlord92

As the warband gathered around Modeus in their new base, Ghazan eyed Hann venemously as he kept his power ax. _Upstart_ Ghazan thought as Modeus adressed him before beginning to distribute the loot.

"Nerr'ak i shall give you this force weapon as you are the only one who can use it to full affect. Even though you already have a force staff, the sword will be much better when it comes to melee fighting. Use it well." Modeus said

Ghazan watche Nerr'ak take the power sword and step back. Of all the gathered warriors, Ghazan felt the tzeentch sorceror would be his greatest rival among the warband. Before he could contemplate this further, Modeus looked at Ghazan and spoke while holding up a chainfist weapon

"Ghazan, I am giving you this chain-fist because you were one of the best fighters hear while we assaulted this base, you will need to get Ferrore to properly attach it, but once its attached it means you will never lose your weapon or be disarmed again. Use it well to tear the screams of your enemies from them." said Modeus to Ghazan's pleasure

Walking up to the chaos lord, Ghazan took the chainfist in both hands and bowed before Modeus. "Thank you my lord." Ghazan said barely focussed on Modeus. 

Stepping back, Ghazan drifted from the rest of the speach as he thought of the many forms of painful death he would unleash on his enemies. His forked tongue hissed in the air with approval at this gift and Ghazan waited until the distributing was finished before moving off towards Ferrore, who had recieved a plasma gun and even some new bionics

"Techmarine, after this is over I would appreciate it if you would honor me by attaching this chainfist and fixing my shoulder pauldron, it is quite dented and I fear I may have to find a new shoulde piece." Ghazan said amusingly

Moving away from Ferrore, Ghazan passed Nerr'ak walking away from Modeus. Nodding to him, Ghazan forgot about Nerr'ak as he saw Hann continue to hold the power ax. Walking up to Modeus, Ghazan looked to make sure they could have a private conversation before speaking

"My lord, that unworthy wretch continues to hold onto something that is not his. He should be disposed of Modeus. He will always remain a threat to your leadership and even now his shows you insubordination by keeping that ax. He is used to leading, now being led. Better that he died soon than risk tearing this warband apart piece by piece." Ghazan hissed in his ear before moving to his side


----------



## Anfo

Hann looked at the others, they all glared at him intensely. He knew that this would happen. But this was all going as planned.
"Hann, why do you not place the weapon in the pile so it can be given out accordingly? or do you wish to keep it for yourself?"
"Oh, this?" Hann replied, holding up the ax, "This, why yes, I was planning on keeping it myself. That way you wouldn't have to decide who to give it to." Hann then turned and address the others, "If anyone has a problem with it, please comment now."

Hann knew that he wasn't making any friends here. But he didn't need to. All he had to do was make Modeus's lapdogs get angry, once angry the'd be easy to provoke, and and if you are angry going into a fight, it blinds you. Hann could already see the others getting angry. _Just as planned._


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus thumped his chest with his fist.
_'As you wish my lord, I will serve you,'_ he said, as he re-loaded his bolter and turned to the other new Marine.
_'You fight well Marine, tell me your name, I will have to use it soon on the battlefield,'_ Corruptus said as he then turned to the already existing members of the warband and examined them.
A group of traitors and run-aways, many different paths, many new twists in the Scheme.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr glarred at Nerr'ak, jelous to the warp and back that Modeus had seen fit to give him the force sword. On top of that, it seemed that Modeus didn't appriciate his advanced skills in swordsmanship, and had given Nerr'ak all the credit. Wattinr wouldn't fight anyone or this, but neither would he easily forget it, and it shoke his faith in Modeus alittle.

Still, when Modeus let him keep the plasma pistol he bowed, "Thank you my Lord, I will put it to good use. Now our party grows and I feel we should take on another more worthy foe in order to demonstrate to the others that we are the new Lords in town. This move might save us alot of unecessary fight Lord." Again, he bowed deeply, waiting for an answer.


----------



## revan4559

_Modeus would nod to Nerr'ak as he warns him about Hann then shifts his attention back to Hann. Modeus would be sat on his new thrown holding his new power sword which is his replacement for getting his chain-sword completely shattered while fighting the chaos lord. His dark emerald gaze then shifts to Ghazan as Ghazan comes up and whispers his warning about Hann to him. Modeus would nod to Ghazan before looking to the rest of the group then back at Hann, The grip of his power sword would tighten slightly while waiting for Hann to place the power axe in the pile._ 

"I have decided not to let you have that weapon Hann, as you have fought me pretty much every step of the way after I formed this warband. If you intend to try and start a coup then please by all means go and try it. But I warn you now, should you be beaten then i will not show any mercy what so ever in your punishment what so ever."

_Modeus would then nod to Ghazan, Corruptus, Nerr'ak, Ferrore and many others in his warband. Most of them would aim their weapons at Hann awaiting for him to try something or until the order is given to stand down._


Ghazan, Corruptus, Nerr'ak, Ferrore: it is up to you weather or not you wish to side with Hann/


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr was standing at the front of the group, and could feel the intensity of the energies in the room. He saw Hann's deep resentment of the Modeus and knew that soon a choice would have to be made, one that would result in bloodshed either way. Wattinr slowly paced to the back of the group as he new Nerr'ak and Ghazan tell the tale of traitorism of Hanns dealings behind his back.

"I have decided not to let you have that weapon Hann....," Modeus said, directing his angry gaze at Hann. ".....as you have fought me pretty much every step of the way after I formed this warband. If you intend to try and start a coup then please by all means go and try it. But I warn you now, should you be beaten then i will not show any mercy what so ever in your punishment what so ever."

_Finally_, Wattinr thought, _he sees the threat and soon will eliminate this troublesome pest._ Now Modeus stood up and gazed around at everyone, his eyes passing over Wattinr like water passes over rock. It flowed easily over him and yet left an impression of both anger and sadness, one that even Wattinr couldn't understand.

At anyrate, he stood in the back against the wall, his hands on his weapons, waiting, watching, hoping that soon someone would fight and bring some excitment to the place.


----------



## komanko

OC: sorry for the short post but you didnt give me much to work with , it was more of a mini update.

IC: 
Nerr'ak's plan has gone into play, now they shall see who is fit to lead this warband. Whispering words... corrupting his lord's mind... twisting it with disbelief... it was all part of his plot. And now since Modeus grew impatient he shall see who will lead this warband and who is trustworthy. Modeus stepped towards Hann and said, "I have decided not to let you have that weapon Hann, as you have fought me pretty much every step of the way after I formed this warband. If you intend to try and start a coup then please by all means go and try it. But I warn you now, should you be beaten then i will not show any mercy what so ever in your punishment what so ever."

Nerr'ak got the feeling that this will be a test, a test of loyalty, a test of virtue and courage. He stepped in between both of them, he stood straight and said, "I shall sit this one out, Modeus I'll be inspecting, if any trouble arises, I'll *probably *be at your side. But we shall await and see.". Saying that Nerr'ak stepped back nearly entirely disappearing into the shadows, letting his steps be heard as they echoed in the hall. He waited... they shall see who is they real leader now.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan let an arrogant smile cross his face as he looked at Hann while Modeus spoke.

"I have decided not to let you have that weapon Hann, as you have fought me pretty much every step of the way after I formed this warband. If you intend to try and start a coup then please by all means go and try it. But I warn you now, should you be beaten then i will not show any mercy what so ever in your punishment what so ever." Modeus spoke matter-of-factly

Ghazan placed his new weapon down and drew his bolt pistol and chainsword before stepping beside Modeus. "I told you that you would learn your place disgraced chapter master." Ghazan said with a supierior look in his eyes. 

Looking over the assembled warband, Ghazan watched Wattnir step back, his hands on his weapons. 

"I shall sit this one out, Modeus I'll be inspecting, if any trouble arises, I'll probably be at your side. But we shall await and see." Nerr'ak spoke.

Disdainfully, Ghazan watched Nerr'ak rise and speak his part. _"The Liar God would be proud of this one. Trying to raise chaos among the warband but having no part in it himself. How typical"_ Ghazan thought.

Menacingly, Ghazan took a step in front of Modeus, wishing for Hann to be foolish enough to try attacking.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus was torn. It was either a choice between his new Lord, which he was yet to guage and one of the warband who might be starting a coup.
_'My Lord, shooting a Marine would not be a smart idea, we are supposed to be a group, we should try and work something out. With our small number, such a rash decision wouldn't be the smartest thing to do.'_

He then drew his Chainaxe, he didn't want to fight anyone, but he would follow what the majority did.


----------



## revan4559

Modeus would watch and listen as Wattnir and Nerr'ak decide to stay out of this and will most likely side with who ever is the leader of the warband. A very smart idea. Modeus would push himself out of his new throne and keeps his power-sword gripped in his right hand as he looks down at Hann. His emerald gaze then shifts to Ghazan, as Ghazan takes a stand with Modeus. Atleast he has one loyal supporter among his strongest warriors. He then looks at Corruptus as he draws his chain-axe and narrows his eyes at him.

Modeus then shifts his gaze back to Hann and simply asks him again, and for the last time.

"Put the weapon in the pile Hann, and i will overlook this stubbornness and insubordination. If you do not then I will have no choice but to act. So, make your choice."

Modeus then levels his power-sword to point directly at Hann as he awaits Hanns reply.


----------



## Anfo

"My dear Modeus...I cannot, and will not put this ax in that pile. I will not hand over my new weapon because unlike some others here, I have a goal beyond the simple girt of daemonhood.For that I am sorry. You, my friend should also be sorry. Because the way I see it, you are initiating a duel."

The others were startled by the mention of a duel. some of the warriors, mainly those devoted to Khorne, were interested in watching a good fight. 

"We can go about this two ways, either an honor duel, or if you are below honor, a simple no holds bar fight."
Some people looked confused at the mention of 'honor duel.'
"In case you were wondering, an honor duel, it where the two opponentes fight to either first blood of death. You may choose. The contestants are unarmed, except for a single dagger in the center of the two." Hann walked by Wattinr and grabbed his combat knife. Hann then started to approach Modeus. "If you choose the victory condition, then I get to choose what is lost and won." Hann placed the blade on the ground and backed up until the knife was half way between Hann and Modeus. Hann then handed his ax and pistol to Wattinr. "Take care of them, thank you. Frm a circle those of you who are not competing." Some stayed at Modeus's side, thinking they could help, however, Modeus forced them into the circle.

Hann knelt down and listened to Modeus's reply. In the short pause, Hann hoped that Modeus would say it was a fight to the death. Not only could Hann gain control of his warband, but Hann wasn't good and winning a fight without wounds. He knew he could kill Modeus, but a first blood would be more tricky.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus didn't want the conversation going this way, he wanted them to stay a band of warriors, not a group of savages that killed each other as soon as a disagreement occured.
_'My fellow marines, we should not fight, we should work this out like civillised followers of Chaos, not as a band of savages. Listen to each other, give a sensible reason why and why not he should take upon the axe,'_ Corrutus said, not sure if his words had any effect on the terse situation.


----------



## revan4559

Modeus would glare at Hann, then shifts his gaze to Grasillis and asks him if he can fight even after his left arm has just been re-attached. Grasillis would nod and Modeus walks down the steps from the throne and towards Hann as the circle of battle is formed. Modeus would then flick his power-sword into a reverse grip and slams it into the ground leaving it there as he walks straight up to Hann to give him his answer. As soon as he reaches Hann he would hold out his arms and grips Hann by the biceps before bringing his forehead straight down onto Hann's nose breaking it. Modeus then lets go and walks away.

"I will not deal with pretty disputes for the leadership of this warband until after the blood tournament. Brave as you may be, you are also stupid. A change in leadership during a blood tournament can be the downfall of any warband. If you seek leadership of this group then i suggest you wait until after we complete the tournament. Think about it. You may be able to beat me but what says you can beat other leaders or even chaos lords? For now i will overlook a 'Puppy Bearing its fangs' but i will not be so forgiving in the future. Now all of you go get some rest, i must plan out next move. Nerr'ak, Ghazan. Come with me."

With that Modeus picks up his power-sword and his new helmet and strides off to a different room within their new base to discuss future plans. 

OOC: Everyone else feel free to rp among youselves. If you want to get something from the loot pile ask me what their is and ill tell you.

Also Anfo. challenge Modeus after the tournament, nothing beats letting others do the work for you to form a fully armed and large warband?


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus nodded his head at teh warband leader and smiled, he had not killed the Marine, he was a smart warband leader.
Corruptus wonder whether or not he had guaged the leader right, maybe he was more than just a cold-blooded killer, maybe he did have some kind of elaborate plan for winning this tournament. Corruptus felt slightly impressed, but he wasn't satisfied with the leader giving out weapons to anybody. He decided to talk with the otehr members of this warband about it.
He walked up to the first member he found and opened a conversation.
_'My fellow marine, have you learnt anything about this leaders past?'_ Corruptus questioned, he was curious, and when he was curious he never gave up until he had a satisfiable amount of information.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr watched as Modeus stormed off towards another room, leaving the warriors to quarrel amoungst themselves. Wattinr had seen enough; impressed by the maturity of Modeus he had made his choice.

He turned and spoke in a loud voice for all to here, " Hann, twice now you have challeneged modeus's leadership, and twice he has shut you down. Repeatedly you have tried to convice us that i would be better to quarrel and kill amoungst ourselves. You have gone too far for too long." Turning to the rest of his collueges he raised his fist into the air and called for silence.

Regardless of how honorable Modeus is, you are nothing but scum. I call upon my brothers to make a descision here and now for the good of our warband. Kiil this fool, or let him live, you choose." Leaning back with a smug face he smiled at Hann, knowing full well that now he had him cornered by a rat and would have to reveal his real motive that wattinr sekked to know. He kept his hands on his weapons, prepared to make his move should Hann decide to loose it.


(OCC: By the way revan, can I have a power sword. I've been wanting to complement my guy's skills with a more precise weapon. your call)


----------



## Anfo

"Wattinr," Hann said as he approached him and handed back Wattinr's knife, "This does not involve you. Now if you want to get involved then be my guest. But I sujgest that you don't."

Hann walked away from Wattinr and gathered up his weapons. Hann then looked around the warehouse. It was slightly similar to the last one, but this one must have beed used to store more heavy duty materials. As the walls were thicker and the building it's self was larger. This warehouse had some small office like rooms at the one side. One of these rooms is where Modeus had left for. 

The ground was littered with small odds and ends. Chips of wood and metal. Bolter shells stains of blood. Lining the walls were long metal rods. The looked like they could be used to build a bridge. Hann approached one pile and noted how many were actually in these bundles. They came up to his waist. Hann pulled one out some so that it formed an 'L' with the wall. Siting with his back against the wall, Hann began to care for his nose.


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Oooooo, the plot thickens)

As Hann walked off Wattinr glared at him with unsupressed rage. _How dare this traitor, honorless, scum bucket dog dare try and tell him what to do_. He would not stand for this at all, not one bit. He looked around at everyone else, then set off after Hann, who was now sitting in the back in an "L" shaped chair. He walked right up to him, holding out the knife, and letting it dropp with an audible thud; getting everyones attention.

"You listen to me your honorless dog, never pull a stunt like that again understand. I've foughten on hundreds of battlefield, served the mighty Khorne for over a millenia, and am a son of the Thousand Sons Legion and never once have I met someone quite as pathetic as you. Take the damn knife, and keep it in your souless hand of your. If you ever try to insult me, or the man who I serve I will not hestitate again to cut you down where you stand."

Turning smartly on his heels, he deliberatly made the sign of Khorne and stormed off towards where Modeus was resting.


----------



## revan4559

emporershand89 said:


> (OCC: Oooooo, the plot thickens)
> 
> As Hann walked off Wattinr glared at him with unsupressed rage. _How dare this traitor, honorless, scum bucket dog dare try and tell him what to do_. He would not stand for this at all, not one bit. He looked around at everyone else, then set off after Hann, who was now sitting in the back in an "L" shaped chair. He walked right up to him, holding out the knife, and letting it dropp with an audible thud; getting everyones attention.
> 
> "You listen to me your honorless dog, never pull a stunt like that again understand. I've foughten on hundreds of battlefield, served the mighty Khorne for over a millenia, and am a son of the Thousand Sons Legion and never once have I met someone quite as pathetic as you. Take the damn knife, and keep it in your souless hand of your. If you ever try to insult me, or the man who I serve I will not hestitate again to cut you down where you stand."
> 
> Turning smartly on his heels, he deliberatly made the sign of Khorne and stormed off towards where Modeus was resting.


OOC: right, the only problem i see with this is the fact someone who Worships Khrone will NEVER be a member of the Thousands sons, seeing as the thousand sons are followers of tzeentch. Edit your post please.

Also waiting on everyone else to post before i do.


----------



## Anfo

Hann looked at Wattinr and laughed. Taking the knife from Wattinr, Hann set it on his lap and looked back up at the retreating Wattinr.
"Well that explains why you are so pathetic. You a Khorne worshiping Thousand son...no wonder you haven't been gifted in the past thousands of years. Khorne doesn't accept you. You say you fight for him, but you are still his _enemy_." 

Hann continued to laugh, a Thousand Son Berserker. that was one of the funniest thing Hann had ever seen or heard of. Hann laughter filled the warehouse and it looked as if Wattinr was going to turn around and confront Hann again..


----------



## komanko

The atmosphere was electric, no one knew what Modeus was planing to do with Hann. Before addressing Hann, Nerr'ak saw Modeus talking with Grasillis about something, "probably about the arm", he thought. After consulting with Grasillis, Modeus stood up and grabbed his new sword, he then put it in reverse grip and stuck it into the ground. This act maybe would look impressive in the eyes of some, but it did not impress Nerr'ak. Modeus quickly walked towards Hann, it looked like he was going to give Hann an answer but suddenly he slammed his fist into Hann, knocking him back and breaking his nose. Nerr'ak couldn't stop himself and started laughing unstoppably. "I will not deal with pretty disputes for the leadership of this warband until after the blood tournament. Brave as you may be, you are also stupid. A change in leadership during a blood tournament can be the downfall of any warband. If you seek leadership of this group then i suggest you wait until after we complete the tournament. Think about it. You may be able to beat me but what says you can beat other leaders or even chaos lords? For now i will overlook a 'Puppy Bearing its fangs' but i will not be so forgiving in the future. Now all of you go get some rest, i must plan out next move. Nerr'ak, Ghazan. Come with me.", Modeus said.

He heard Modeus calling for him and for Ghazan in the end. Yet using his time, he stepped near Hann, "You are pathetic indeed sir, even if you had any supporters to this coupe of yours, I'm sure that after this pathetic display of authority and skill you have given, all this supporters are gone.", Nerr'ak started walking away towards Modeus but before it was too late Nerr'ak shouted "You might want to fix that nose, so you will be able to smell your own shame", Nerr'ak stated and started laughing. Again barely stopping himself.

Catching up with Ghazan, they followed Modeus to an other room, until he stopped and started speaking.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan waits as he barely hears Modeus converse with the Apotheicary and then steps aside when Modeus comes down looking to answer Hann's call.

His blood singing in his veins at the thought of seeing Hann's tortured remains sacrificed to the glory of Slaanesh, Ghazan laughed immensly as Modeus slammed his face into Hann's.

"I will not deal with pretty disputes for the leadership of this warband until after the blood tournament. Brave as you may be, you are also stupid. A change in leadership during a blood tournament can be the downfall of any warband. If you seek leadership of this group then i suggest you wait until after we complete the tournament. Think about it. You may be able to beat me but what says you can beat other leaders or even chaos lords? For now i will overlook a 'Puppy Bearing its fangs' but i will not be so forgiving in the future. Now all of you go get some rest, i must plan out next move. Nerr'ak, Ghazan. Come with me." Modeus spoke 

Sneering arrogantly towards Hann, Ghazan made sure Hann could see the look of utter complete contempt he had for him. "I hope this lesson serves you well Hann." Ghazan's face twisting into a nightmarish grin as he spoke.

Turning around Ghazan began to follow Modeus as he left to a different room of their new base.

As he nears the room, Ghazan hears Nerr'ak come up beside him and gave him a dissmissive look before entering the room to hear what Modeus had to say


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Reaver ps i used your guy just a little k if i cant i take it out and retry

As Modeus entered the main hallway of his base he spotted some writing in blood on the wall that was all to familiar to any Adeptus Astartes would know it was High gothic for "WE HAVE COME FOR YOU" " a thought went through Modeus mind So a Night Lord Comes to the party and with that allowed himself a slient chuckle"


----------



## revan4559

Modeus would read the message on the wall and narrows his eyes. A Night Lord joining the warband, this will make things interesting. Modeus would then close the door behind Ghazan and Nerr'ak after they enter and turns to look at them both.

"I have pulled you both aside because out of all of them you two are the most loyal and obviously the most mentally stable. My main question to you both is what should i do to the marine called Hann? Should i leave him be until i have a real reason to kill him, or just make a public example of him here and now?"

Several marine would look at Ferrore then walk up to him. They each appear to be from a different chapter and some from the original legions such as the Word Bearers and World Eaters. They would ask Ferrore if he could take a look at their weapons and modify them to increase their killing capability and their bolters accuracy.

Two Space Marine's from the Iron Warriors legion would walk up to Hann then motion for him to follow. Once they are in a safe place they both turn to him and several cultists run up and kneel before the marine's. The Marine's then start to speak to Hann.

"We have seen and heard you wish control of this warband, and we will help you. But you must be wait until the time is right and gather some more support secretly before you attempt a full scale coup."

Eziekel would be able to hear Hann and the Iron warriors conversation from his dark hiding place within the base, depending on what he does with that information is up to him: Either Join Hann, Tell Modeus, or sit and wait it out to see what happens.

The Marine that Corruptus would be asking the questions to would shake his head and replies. "No, none of us know where our current leader comes from or about his past. If you wish to know then i suggest you ask him yourself at your own risk."

The marine would then turn and walks off to go find some food and some more ammo.


----------



## komanko

Following Modeu's, Nerr'ak and Ghazan entered a room, it was well lit but not really decorated. Nerr'ak looked at Modeus waiting for him to start speaking, he had no idea why he would have called them here, away from the rest of the warband. He looked at Ghazan trying to see if he knows anything but it looked like he doesnt know anything either. so Nerr'ak waited...

Then Modeus spoke "I have pulled you both aside because out of all of them you two are the most loyal and obviously the most mentally stable. My main question to you both is what should i do to the marine called Hann? Should i leave him be until i have a real reason to kill him, or just make a public example of him here and now?".

Nerr'ak didn't expect that Modeus would ask him this, especially after he stepped aside from the conflict five minutes earlier. Yet, he was right, most of the warband is clouded with rage and have no knowledge of strategy and most of them were not even capable of thinking themselvs. Nerr'ak waited for Ghazan to speak, as Ghazan finished Nerr'ak spoke, "I... think, that Hann... Hann is a worthy opponent, you must not forget that he is still alive... Yet he can be a valuable asset, if you can tame him. Remember that when you fall, Hann will surely be there to strike at you again. But as i said before... If you gain his support you will be able to please not only him but all of his supporters, and I do not doubt it that he has some. If you strike him down it will cause a ripple which will slowly grow and turn into a tide that can destroy this whole warband including... You...".


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Do I have to revan4559, i made that on purpose? He's kinda of a traitor, following his own path and trying to become a true warrior of Khorne, thats his pain. but, if you really insist, I'll change it.)

Wattinr walked over towards Modeus, coming to a smart halt right in front of him. Modeus looked up, slightly annoyed, "Speak" he said.

"Master, I have pledged to follow you until I either die or learn all I can learn upon this path with you. you know I'm a man of honor, corrupt as I am. I am here to ask why you tolerate that rat scum bucket Hann. he challeneges you at evry turn, and denouces you publicly, yet you put up with it. Why, why, I must know?? It bothers me that you do, and I really must know why?" He waited for Modeus to respond or not.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

OOC: This is just to catch up, so it is from a while ago!

Vladimir Bo'reathkor continued to fight his Slaaneshi opponent, bringing his blade up, too slow, but somehow holding his own. The strikes came faster and faster, and blood continued to leak from Vlad's knee. Vlad focused his mind soley on survival; taking each blow one at a time, blocking, and stepping backwards, blocking, back-step, block, step. The rhythmic steadiness of the battle began to flow through Vlad like a song, and he steadily defended himself. His enemy began to tire. Somehow, Vlad didn't know how, the enemy warrior's deadly speed started to become heavier and heavier, each blow losing strength. Vlad realised his superior stamina was winning him the battle. Seeing defeat in his enemy's eyes, Vlad snarled, and began to attack.

Changing his stance from defensive to a full-out attack, Vlad swiftly cut through his opponent's parries, blasted apart every block, and ended a spectacular display of swordsmanship with a flourish, disarming his opponent. Deftly catching his opponent's blade as it spun through the air, Vlad brought both blades to the marine's neck.

"I'm not that easy."

The cold words were the last thing the marine heard before his head was cut from his shoulders. The severed head bounced away, and Vlad dropped the enemy's weapon; it was far too light and flimsy for Vlad. Vlad turned to see Ferrero had also defeated his enemy. Vlad gave a nod to Ferrero, and said, "Well done, Blood Marine." Vlad followed the techmarine into the building, hissing as the pain in his knee became fully apparent. The blood had stopped, but the wound ached nevertheless; it would be a few days before it was fully healed. Vlad entered the building, and saw a scene of destruction; and his new master, Modeus.

Vlad approached Modeus purposefully. When he reached him, Vlad drew his blade, before swiftly reversing it and offering the hilt to Modeus.

"I am yours unto death, Lord Modeus," said Vlad, like he had done so many times before, "Be it yours or mine." The comment was not said as a threat, or intimidation; it was simply because Vlad had the fortunate habit of staying alive, and being darned hard to kill off.

Vlad turned to the marine who spoke, he believed it was Wattnir. "My name is Vladimir Bo'reathkor, Blood Warrior. I am pleased to make your acquaintance." Vlad said, nodding in the man's direction. Suddenly, action began, what looked like a coup. But that was not what was interesting Vlad. Far from it.

Vlad saw the words written in blood on the wall. A Night Lord. Vlad immediately made his way towards the nearest wall, and slammed his back to it, eyeing his surroundings frantically. Fear gripped him for a moment, then it passed. Nobody knew of him. The Night Lord would never recognise him. 

Vlad walked, or rather limped, over to Ferrero, who seemed surrounded by new warriors all badgering him for an upgrade. Vlad knew the warrior wanted to fully repair his servo-piston, and also knew he wouldn't get much time later.

"Back off from him," said Vlad, a tad angrily, "He has his own matters to attend to before he gives you World Eaters and Word Bearers another excuse to go berserk and kill everything in sight. Go on, scram! You're like carrion! Your weapons are perfectly fine!" said Vlad, nodding in Ferrero's direction. "Go on, Blood Warrior, fix your gear. I can see it was distracting you, and the last thing you want is another rousing speech from me." Vlad chuckled. He had never been one for emotive oratory, but perhaps now wouldn't be such a bad time to start.


----------



## Nightlord92

Entering the room with Nerr'ak on his tail, Ghazan saw Nerr'ak look at him to see if he knew anything. Shrugging, Ghazan could simply wait as Modeus shut the doors and finally spoke.

"I have pulled you both aside because out of all of them you two are the most loyal and obviously the most mentally stable. My main question to you both is what should i do to the marine called Hann? Should i leave him be until i have a real reason to kill him, or just make a public example of him here and now?" Modeus said 

Looking to Nerr'ak, Ghazan saw a plan already forming behind those mischievious eyes and decided to speak first.

"As much I would enjoy watching the writhing body of that scum Hann being sacrificed to the Dark Prince, I would not recommend slaying him now." Ghazan said moving to the other side of the room

"You have already made an example of him. He may gather support from others but it will only bring the snakes out from hiding. If you can break him and ensure he stays a loyal hound, then by all means do so. Until then, I would let him scheme and plot, gather his malcontents and when he strikes, you can kill him and cut the heart out of any insurrection." Ghazan said after thinking some more


----------



## Anfo

Hann followed the two Iron Warriors and listened. In addition to the two marines, five cultists ran up and knelt, obviously part of the group.
"I agree with you, and we need to gain support fast. Suspicion is already high that I may be leading men. I'm going to task you to find others. While I stay here, if I were to leave it'd look bad. Now go, and get at least ten marines, and double that in cultists. Take them to the old warehouse." Hann said.
"What old warehouse?" One of the marines asked.
Hann walked out side and showed them where to go, "That is where we'll stay. Now hurry."

With that Hann walked back inside, hoping no one noticed, he returned to his 'L' spot. Hann sat down and smiled. Hann knew that he'd have to wait until the blood tournament was done to bring his chapter to the surface. Then he'd be the undisputed leader. Hann smiled. but at the same time he felt some sadness for Modeus, he knew not what would happen. Nor did he know what happens to a failed chaos warrior in the warp...


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel watched and listened to the iron warriors plot to take over and as they walked a few cultists joined them " Ezekiel smiled their blood would be adauet for his plan, he watched them and followed hiding in the shadows waiting for one to leave their group to pick him off a thought crossed his mind "They will know Fear" ".


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus sheathed all weapons and approached the Lord with a confident pose.
_'My Lord, may I ask, what is your history, can I be privy to the knowledge of where you come from and who you used to be, no matter your answer, the great Schemer shall tell me one day,'_ Corruptus said to his Lord.
He then widened his stance and awaited his answer, his hand hovering over his bolter, knowing he'd stand no chance against the lord in combat.


----------



## revan4559

Modeus would listen to his two loyal marine then nods his head as he opens the door and strides out back into the main part of the base as he decides on what to do with Hann. He then stops as one of the marine's comes up and asks him Who he used to be and where he comes from. Modeus would simply narrow pupils at Corruptus. "Who i used to be and where i come from is no business of yours. Now if you excuse me marine, i have the next stage of my plans to put in motion." With that Modeus placed a hand on Corruptus shoulder and moved him to the side as he went and sat on his throne.

Hann: The two marine's and all the cultists that were talking to hann would nod and they all bow to him before walking off to their previous base to get any equipment and gather support for Hann's coup. Hann feels he should maybe try and convince either Grasillis, Nerr'ak or Ferrore to join his cause as they would all benefit him and their abilities would be a great asset.

Ferrore: The marines that came to see Ferrore would be stopped by Vladimir and they growl and start swearing at Vladimir before departing. You feel like you should fully fix your arm before you get any work done on the other marines armor and weapons.

Wattnir: As Wattnir walks up and asks Modeus why he spared Hann. Modeus would simply reply "All will be revealed in due time, young one. Now leave me be." With that Modeus waves a dismissive hand to Wattnir to leave him alone. Warrnir you feel like you should go and get to know your comrades better.

Ghazan: Modeus would leave the room and your left standing there to decide what your cause of action should be for the remainder of the night. You get the feeling you should always keep an eye on Hann and protect Modeus. You should also go to Ferrore to get your armor repaired.

Nerr'ak: Modeus would leave the room and your left standing there to decide what your cause of action should be for the remainder of the night. You feel like you should go meditate on todays proceedings and prepare yourself for what tomorrow will bring. Or you could go and get to know the other 'loyalist' marines.

Ezekiel: You feel you have pretty much free reign of what you can do for the remainder of the night as tomorrow morning your lord shall require you. You should most likely go find a secret place for you to live and sleep in until the end of the tournament.

Vladimir: The marines would walk away from you after swearing at you for several minutes and trying to goad you into a fight. After they leave you can either choose to try and talk to Ferrore or you can go explore and learn about the other marines.

OOC: Bane of Kings is still on holiday so ill add him back in when he gets back. And Deathbringer you can post when you can because of your exam.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak listened to Ghazan and his opinion and just as he finished Nerr'ak started speaking mostly magnifying what Ghazan said and changing some things here and there. He did not expect that Ghazan would have nearly the same opinion as he but to his surprise their opinions were very similar. Modeus listened quietly as Nerr'ak and Ghazan finished he just nodded, he didnt say a thing, then he walked out of the room, probably to attend to some sort of buisness regarding Hann. 

Finishing his talk with Modeus, Nerr'ak felt tired, for a long time he didn't strain himself this much... He needed urgent practice but first things first. He had to find a new place to rest in this base, and also he was still intrigued by Ferrore... "A tech marine worshipping Khorne... a weird combination indeed... Yet it seems he is holding something back, and I intend on finding it out.", he whispered to himself.

Nerr'ak walked in the base for a while, looking for Ferrore, after a while he managed to find him, but he was surrounded by marines who needed their gear fixed. "Ill bother him later", Nerr'ak thought.

Nerr'ak decided to act, he looked for Hann, once he managed to find him, he waited... He had to approach this cautiously... "Hann... I have a proposition, I will agree to help you make a coup, if you will let me be your right hand... Which means everything you know, I know to.", for this coup Nerr'ak had his own plans...


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan listened to the sorceror speak and nodded to him at the similiarity of their thinking.

Simply nodding his head, Modeus left the two of them alone in the room.

As the doors shut, Ghazan stares at Nerr'ak from his corner, judging him. 

Before he can speak, Nerr'ak turns about and leaves the chamber to Ghazan.

Thoughts whirled through his head: When would Hann betray the warband, Who could he count on to be on his side, and how would Ghazan kill Hann when the wretch tried usurping command

The last thought brought a wicked smile to his face as Ghazan decided he would watch Hann from now on. Slaanesh had plans for Modeus and greatness was sure to follow those who followed him. Loyalty held no appeal to Ghazan, but perfection and greatness did. He would follow Modeus into the many hells of the warp before that errent chapter master

More immediate concerns pressed him though as Ghazan thought of where he would reside in their new base. "Someplace not so dreary" Ghazan mused out loud to himself

As he began to move, Ghazan annoyingly noticed his cracked shoulder pauldron. "This will not do any longer, my body and armor is a temple to Slaanesh, how can I fully worship the Dark Prince if my armor is not perfect?" Ghazan said as he pushed the doors open and began looking for Ferrore.

Finding the tech-marine in the middle of a group of new warriors for the warband, Ghazan's slaaneshi eyes noticed the heated exchange between them and another member, the new pup from what he could see. More importantly, he saw the shifty form of Nerr'ak disappear as he was about to walk up.

Approaching Ferrore, he noticed the tech-marine's still damaged arm and let his forked tongue hiss in the air as he smiled. "Tech-marine, I need my armor repaired and if it would not be too much trouble, I would be honored if you would grace my armor with your talents" Ghazan said half-mockingly


----------



## emporershand89

With a wave if his hand, Modeus dismissed Wattinr and he keft his master to contemplate other matters of greater importance. Wattinr felt more comfortable now, here these somewhat soothing words that showed that Modeus was no fool. He had a plan, and wattinr would wait in the shadows, and strike Hann when the time called for it. For now he would wait, and he did exactly that, walking back to an abandoned catwalk area that was decently spaced.

He pulled out his sword, and started to fall into a battle meditation once again.


----------



## Anfo

Hann sat, and thought about how he should go about assassinating Modeus. Hann thought that if he could kill Modeus, the others would hunt Hann down. But there would still be a small pause where the others tried to appoint a new leader, hopefully they would stumble here, allowing Hann a moment to strike. 

Hann then thought about the men that he was going to be recruiting. They would be no more loyal that he was. So he'd need to use them then either get rid of them or let them join his chapter. No matter what happened, Hann would wait until the blood tournament was over. By then he could recruit a platoon of marines. More than enough.

Hann looked up and saw Nerr'ak approaching saying, "Hann... I have a proposition, I will agree to help you make a coup, if you will let me be your right hand... Which means everything you know, I know too."
Hann looked at Nerr'ak, and wondered how he knew about the coup. Hann hoped it wasn't that obvious.
"Coup? What coup? I'm not doing anything to undermine Modeus, and even if I was, why would you want in?" Hann said. Hann wasn't stupid, he knew that Tzeentch followers always had a hundred plans in their head, and Hann wanted why one of Nerr'ak's involved him.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Eazekiel watched the Chaos space marine ordering the cultists to stack the supplies into the stoarge area he watched form the rafters watching them waiting for the moment to ambush them and gain his prize later.... Ezekiel smiled at his captives 5 cultists and one chaos space marine. He cut them in places that made sure it would maim them not kill but maim listening to their Screams gave Ezekiel pleasure he picked one cultists up by his head and slammed his skull into the wall the wall shuddered at the impact the cultists skull was obliterized upon impact a blood stain and a body were all that remained. Ezekiel picked the dead cultist up off the floor ripped his heart out and used the blood to write Nostramo on the wall Saying "Fear Is Infinite" before turning his attentions to his captives. He smiled at his work and turned to the the rest of his captives with a smile hidden by his helmet.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus nodded his head and let the Lord walk past him, he knew he had a lot of work to do if he was going to coax the information obout the Lords past from him.
He then turned and walked towards a corner, he was going to ask the Great Schemer if he had any knowledge of the Lord he had joined.
He kneeled and whispered in a low voice, 'Great Schemer, I ask but a single question of you, what if any information do you have of my Lord Modeus.'
He then slid his guantlet off and placed the symbol of his God on a similar symbol on his leg, he then felt a sensation a pure energy flow through his body, the response he got was the equivalent of getting static from a television. He put his guantlet on and nodded to the ground.
'So you are either unwilling to give the information to me or you have no knowledge of him.'


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak looked at Hann as he pretended that he was not planning anything.
"Coup? What coup? I'm not doing anything to undermine Modeus, and even if I was, why would you want in?", Hann said.

Nerr'ak sighed, he thought it will be easier... "Hann, do me a favor... cut the crap... I know that after that after the beating you got from Modeus you feel ashamed and you want revenge, anyone with a little sense in them will want revenge... So I'm offering my services to you if you will let me be your right hand, as I explained before... That means that whatever you know, I know, including plan, locations, possible recruits, who's in, and all the rest of the stuff. NOW! in exchange I can give you information about Modeus and his thoughts, you see Modeus for some Unknown reason trusts me and you can use it... We can use it to get the upper hand.", Nerr'ak said.

Taking a moment, he waited, seeing how Hann is reacting to this information. He then continued, "Now that I made myself clear, there are three possibilities infront of you. One you either let me in and stop pretending. Two you continue pretending that there is no plan for coup. Three you'll refuse and thus make a powerful enemy. Choose wisely because I may not give you this offer again.".


----------



## revan4559

OOC: waiting on vladimir and ferrore to post before i do an update so rp among yourselves for now. but if they dont post by about 4pm-ish tomorrow then ill post without them.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

* Modeus felt a cold presance in the room he was in he looked up to see Ezekiel standing before him blood dripping form his gaunlets* A chilling voice came form the vox *You Called*
For a moment Ezekiel felt his Armor's Machine Spirt weaken he would need to find a techmarine soon. He started at Modeus awaiting a reply form his new leader.


----------



## deathbringer

His hands played with the servo arm, toyed with it teasing the piston from its socket, feeling the arm become, flaccid dead and lifeless in his hands. He tossed it aside, watching it skitter across the ground, kicking up small clouds of dust as it went,, fluid leaked from it and he studied the path of the liquid.

Reparable. just about.

Now the tricks came as he snatched up the small piston and began to twist and turn it between his bionic fingers. The metal melded at his touch, and he let the precise twists and turns meld into his subconscious.


Ghazan's chainfist would need attatching, it lay, the rotor blade lifeless, half snapped. That could be fixed in minutes, yet the attatchment was the problem. The weight was for a terminator armours capable of supporting far heavier weaponry, he either had to lighten the chainfist or strengthen the armour. Preferably both.... he would have to consult Ghazan himself, a warriors preference.

More pressing loyalty.... two factions were forming... those loyal to modeus... and those to Hann.

All for an axe.

A wheezy bleep emitted from his voxponder as he chuckled.

Modeus seemed strong, his defeat of the lord impressive indeed, yet he seemed to expect his authority to remain without doubt, relying upon numbers.

Calling for support, he reacted and plotted instead of acted and struck out.

No Modeus was not right for a warband, not for leadership

Hann then, no the "chapter master was an arrogant fool, easy to good, to assured, stupid infact.

Nay he would go to a watery grave than follow that man, unless he offered him something that he could not refuse.

No neither were right, who would he follow.

He could leave,pack up and go, a techmarine would find shelter and comrades anywhere.

He was distracted by a clamour as warriors hustled round him, bearers of the word and Angron's savages closing in upon him, a melee of yells and grunts, weaponry thrust towards him.

Suddenly Vlad was there, before him and the warriors fell back uttering curses as his brother pushed them back. Yes a worthy warrior, a good astartes, considerate of others. Yet was there a motive behind this, behind his companionship. Techmarines held many secrets, secrets of use, yes perhaps that was his reasoning, protect him and worm his way into his confidence.

Or perhaps not... perhaps he was merely doing what he thought was right, his motives pure.

Who knew?

Now he was alone, Vlad before him and he looked down into his hands. The piston was shining, gleaming in the light and he bleeped in delight. Slowly delicately he pushed the piston back into place and felt a surge of joy flutter through him as the arm twisted and ducked.

Joy that drained from him as a forked tongue spat words tinged with mockery

"Tech-marine, I need my armor repaired and if it would not be too much trouble, I would be honored if you would grace my armor with your talents"

His first response was to refuse, to throw the chainfist in his face and tell him to do it himself. He did not have to stay he could leave any time he wanted.

Instead he reguarded the slaaneshi, his face still the leering mask or iron, but his voice was softer, lower and more threatening

"I will deal with your armour Ghazan, if you would place it before me. I do not work in mid air, i work seated. I would watch the tone that drips from your forked tongue."

His servo claw, rippled outwards slowly unthreateningly, a probe scanning along the slaaneshi's armour, inner systems reporting damage, wear and various data into his mind

"I already know your armour better than you ever will. I have heard tales of techmarines that deliberately sabotaged armour, subtly left cracks, damaged air supplies, blunted sensors, inverted your very vision."

He turned to Vlad who stood beside him

"I have always thought it was a cruel and idiotic thing to do. Yet my mind is a fickle beast, who knows what the future holds...."

His bionic eyes flashed slightly as he reguarded the marine before continuing

"As for the chainfist. Originally meant for terminator armour, there are several possibilities for how we could mount it. I will obviously have to reinforce the armour, yet that alone would reduce the speed of your strokes. I have heard that the tau, bear a system that allows there skimmers to hover, i believe it is also made in a more portable form. If i can find one it would actually increase your upward stroke speed."

He paused
"I inform you of this only as I know some warriors refuse to bear xenos technology. Do you object?"


----------



## Nightlord92

An arrogant leer of a smile crossed Ghazan's face as he listened to the tech marine.

"I will deal with your armour Ghazan, if you would place it before me. I do not work in mid air, i work seated. I would watch the tone that drips from your forked tongue." Ferrore said

Ghazan gave an overdramatic bow of apology in reply. 

"I already know your armour better than you ever will. I have heard tales of techmarines that deliberately sabotaged armour, subtly left cracks, damaged air supplies, blunted sensors, inverted your very vision." Ferrore spoke 

Smiling, Ghazan watched the tech marine to his lackey

"I have always thought it was a cruel and idiotic thing to do. Yet my mind is a fickle beast, who knows what the future holds...." Ferrore spoke before turning to him

A moment passed before Ghazan laughed, amused at threat.

"Well Ferrore, I would hope one from a chapter so devoted to blacksmithing and caring for armor would be above such under-handed tactics" Ghazan sneered

A tense moment passed before Ferrore refused to be baited

"As for the chainfist. Originally meant for terminator armour, there are several possibilities for how we could mount it. I will obviously have to reinforce the armour, yet that alone would reduce the speed of your strokes. I have heard that the tau, bear a system that allows there skimmers to hover, i believe it is also made in a more portable form. If i can find one it would actually increase your upward stroke speed." 

"I inform you of this only as I know some warriors refuse to bear xenos technology. Do you object?" 

"Of course not, all is for the glory of Slaanesh, I do not object. Thank you tech-marine" Ghazan said before giving a calculated, mockin bow


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad managed to break up the noisy warriors, after taking a torrent of abuse. The warriors shouted at him, braying for blood. At one point, Vlad actually considered drawing his blade, but he knew that would only cause trouble. He simply sat and sighed his way through the insults, and eventually they left him alone. Then, a new warrior appeared; a warrior of Slaanesh. Vlad instantly tightened around his knee, remembering his earlier duel. The man was cocky, arrogant; too arrogant. Vlad could've slipped behind him and cut his throat easily, the man was so caught up in himself.

However, Vlad didn't. Ferrero seemed to have finished his piston, so there would be no excuse for him escaping this one. The man was venomous, but he supposed there must've been a reason for his outward cockiness. Perhaps he was a mighty warrior after all, who knew?

Vlad simply stood in silence, hearing Ferrero suddenly address him;

_I already know your armour better than you ever will. I have heard tales of techmarines that deliberately sabotaged armour, subtly left cracks, damaged air supplies, blunted sensors, inverted your very vision."_

Vlad didn't know this, and hastily checked his armour's systems; they seemed all right, but perhaps it was an illusion?

_"I have always thought it was a cruel and idiotic thing to do. Yet my mind is a fickle beast, who knows what the future holds...."_ as Ferrero gave him what must translate to a wink, Vlad chuckled. He doubted Ferrero would do anything untrustworthy to the man, but the idea entertained him all the same. Eventually, Vlad nodded and departed, seeking out a secluded corner, and sitting down, and simply breathing.


----------



## revan4559

Modeus would be sat on his throne as he looks up to see Ezekiel and nods to him. He would stare at the Nightlord then motions for him to come closer. When Ezekiel stands by Modeus. Modeus would whisper in his ear "I need you to be my eyes and ears of this place. And tell me if anyone plans to join Hann when he will try to seize power from me again".

Major Update:

_The following day all of the warband leaders and chaos lords and champions are called to the capital's largest building where the daemon-prince of this world resides. He would great the lords and their champions as one and wishes them luck in the blood tournament as they fight for gods favor and for the prize of winning every soldier of the other lords. With that he dismisses them all to go to the arena's and fight it out for the remainder of the tournament._

Modeus would be walking with his 'champions' to the nearest area which has multiple arena pits for the champions of the lords to fight in as the Lords only fight near the end. Modeus would take one of the booths as his own so he can observe all of the fights going on. He then turns to his champions and addresses them. "You are my champions in this tournament and will fight for me until near the end when i myself will fight against the other lords of the remaining few warbands for their forces. But for now it is up to you all to win the favor of the gods as you fight. I dont need to remind you failure to win in a blood tournament means death. Now go to a pit and fight in as many battles as you wait, but i want you all in atleast one." With that Modeus turns and take his seat on the throne in the booth and lets his warriors go down the pits while Grasillis remains standing next to Modeus.

Ferrore: You have chosen the closest pit and inside it there are 2 more champions from other warbands with you. Both of them tech-marines. In the put there are several broken down tanks all fully equipped with weaponry. It seems your task is to heal the machine spirits and use the tanks on the others before you yourself are destroyed.

Vladimir: You decided to go into the put next to Ferrore's one. Inside the pit is a large mutant with several arms each wielding a crude weapon. It would be cutting itself with its own weapons and the wounds almost instantly regenerate. Fighting this will be quite a challenge, you will be required to think on your feet.

Ezekiel: The part of the arena you are in has many odd looking tree's planted in it with their branches reaching up very high, due to the amount of them the part of the arena you are in is very dark. You can barely see the other 3 combatants. One from the black legion, another the world eats, and the third and final the alpha legion.

Ghazan: Your pit is the closest one to Modeus's both. It is completely open save for the ring of skulls which surround it. Other than that there is another Slaaneshi Champion from a different warband inside, and this one is blessed with a large serpentine tail and a weapon coated in a purple liquid. It would be wise not to get wounded by it as it looks like poison.

Nerr'ak: Your arena pit is the one next to Ghazan's very close to Modeus's booth. You are stood inside a square pit with two small-ish hills at either end. In the middle there is a pit which doesnt seem to have a bottom. Ontop of the hills are two stands each with a large book on them and 20 cultists at the bottom of the hills. Your quick mind can work out the cultists are sacrifices to fuel the sorcery dual that will take place. Though you dont know what the books are for until you open it. Your opponent is a Sorcerer of the Word Bearers.

Hann: Your arena pit is on the other side of the arena itself, the furthest away from Modeus but you can see him in the distance in one of the booths. Your weapons were taken away from you at the entrance and then you were pushed into the pit along with 3 other marines, one from the Death Guard, Alpha Legion, and Nightlords. . On the outer edges of the put are piled of weapons. You realize you need to run and grab a weapon as soon as possible so you can fight and kill.

Wattnir: The pit you are in has a large pit of fire in the middle. Like Hann your weapons were taken away and you have only your fists, feet and your mind. Your only opponent is a member of the World Eaters Legion who seems to have worked himself up into a frenzy already. Your task is simply, you need to get your opponent into the ring of fire to win.

_The Daemon-Prince of this world would stand in the biggest both and raises his arms up into the air and calls out to everyone. He simply shouts "Let the Blood Tournament...BEGIN!!!_


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel could hear his oppenents long befoe he saw them the World eater kept screaming Blood for the Blood GOD the Black Legion oppenent had hunkered down in a dark corner the Alpha legion marine was stalking the word bearer. "Ezekiel ran thru the forest on all fours like a animal his already natural born Nostromos eyes allowed him full vision in the dark he saw the Alpha Legion marine hiding in the brush ahead of the crazed world eater.

Ezekiel would let them fight and finish of the victor 

Ezekiel prey would be the Black Legion marine who had been building a defensiable postion till Ezekiel dropped on him, and they rolled on the ground fighting one another the Balck Legion marine managed to crush on of the helmets eye sockets before Ezekiel could land a blow on the Black Legion marine he pulled out a cerimonal knife and stabbed it were his heart should be.

but it missed barely with a pause in the air Ezekiel brought his hand to the black legion marines helmet crushing it it knocked him to the side were he remained stunned at the blow Ezekiel got up walked to were the BLM was took out the cerimonal knife form his chest and brought it down in the BLM cracked helmet blood started bubbling up form the helmet pouring out of the crushed helmet Ezekiel sat down he was exhausted he needed a break but little did Ezekiel reliaze that the *BLM wasnt dead* but he was wounded 



all while the World Eater and Alpha Legion Marines fought each other only their combat powerus would save them.


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Hey revan4559, its obvious that you are using a transaltor to type these post. I would recommend a different porgram, because your posts often have alot of grammer mistakes that make it hard to understand. Just a helpful tip)


Wattinr landed with a thud in the middle of a dirt ring, feeling the impact roll through his body. He looked around as he got to his feet, and saw the towering figure of the daemon-prince as he towered in the sky like a God from on high. Lowering his eyes, he noticed a figure on the opposite end of the arena, a World Eater by the look of his tattoes. He was already looking in his direction with a murderous look, screaming, "Skulls for the Skull Throne."

Wattinr knew this wasn't going to be an easy fight, especially since close combat was not his person style. He would have to rely on the enemies blood rage and his own speed to defeat this opponent; less he should perish. He slowly lowered into a striking stance and waggled his finger in his opponents directing, yelling, "Bring it!"

Without hesitation the World Eater charged strait at him, covering the distance with supernatural speed and plough into the unprepared Wattinr before he realised it. Struggling, he rolled out from under him and pummeled him in the back of the face repeatedly until the warrior buckled like a grox and threw him off. It got up, cracked its head, and laughed. 

"Is that all you've got little worm, your more a pathetic site than I thought." With that he charged again, but this time Wattinr was ready for him. allowing him to pass right by him, he turned, kicking out and letting gravity bring his foot smashing into his face. He felt the bones collapse under the wieght of the blow as the warrior stumbled and lost his balance; falling face first into the dirt. 

"Damn you, now die," it roared and kicked out suddenly, knocking Wattinr off his feet and sending him sprawling towards the center. the warrior lept, and pinned him to the ground, strangling him by the neck and leaning his head towards the fire. Wattinr new he'd need a mircle, and offered a pray to Khorne as he struggled to breath and keep his balance.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak finished his talk with Hann, he was not pleased, he thought that it will be shorter no matter the answer. He wanted to head towards Modeus and speak to him but he figured it will attract to much attention. Finding a decent quite corner in their new base Nerr'ak sat down and began meditating but after awhile he fell asleep, he was very tired, more tired then he thought.

Dawn broke, Nerr'ak was already ready for action, he gave a prayer to Tzeentch and promised an offering for him. "Almighty Tzeentch I bless you for letting me have your powers and yesterday's duel, I shall not fail you", for a while Nerr'ak chanted and when he was ready he walked towards Modeus. It was to early some were still asleep, yet it was the best time for action, Nerr'ak did find Modeus who was fully awake and anxious. "Ah... Modeus, I was looking for you.", he said, "I did try to talk to Hann yesterday and I hope he will trust me enough because I tried to infiltrate his little band of rebels, yet I'm not sure he fully trusts me... If I succeed I shall relay every information I have on him, BUT do not think of it as kindness, it is all my interest, Hann is weak and pathetic and anyone can be a better leader then he, so Ive decided to side with you... Another think, everything which was said here must not leave your lips alas Hann shall suspect and I will not be able to help any further.", Nerr'ak finished his converstaion with Modeus and waited for everybody to arise.

After everybody was ready Modeus informed them that they were called to the capital's largest building where the deamon prince of this world resides in. The prince will greet them and will wish them luck in the upcoming tournament and after the formal introduction the tournament will begin.

Modeus lead them to the building, once they arrived the prince waited for everyone to be in place. Then he spoke greeting everyone and wishing them luck in proving their worth before the gods. He finished, Modeus gathered them and then he gave them a small speech, "You are my champions in this tournament and will fight for me until near the end when i myself will fight against the other lords of the remaining few warbands for their forces. But for now it is up to you all to win the favor of the gods as you fight. I don't need to remind you failure to win in a blood tournament means death. Now go to a pit and fight in as many battles as you wait, but i want you all in atleast one.", everybody nodded. Modeus turned around and walked away taking a sit in the nearest booth.

"Filthy place, filled with Khorne and Nurgle worshippers, the Slaaneshiens are tolerable but those nurglings and berserkers are just awfully stupid.", Nerr'ak said while walking on the dirty road towards his arena. He spoke to himself yet it did not bother him, long ago he realized that its easier to let your thoughts out, makes thinking easier, cleans the mind. Nerr'ak reached the arena it was near Ghazan's pit and close to Modeus's booth, "great... now ill have Modeus inspecting my every move, Ill need to be careful and reveal as little as possible from my tactics.", he thought. The pit itself was slightly larger then most pits, it was in a form of a square and consisted of two small-ish hills with a seemingly bottomless pit in the center, just in between. First Nerr'aks eyes focused on the pit it was surrounded by cultists, probably a sacrifice to the gods, to amplify the sorcery used in the battle ahead. After a second Nerr'ak started to grin, and this small grin spread to a huge smile, it was rather scary, but yet it was a "smile"(XD) to behold. Nerr'ak looked up on top of the hills were two stands, on top of each stand was an old tome, if there was something more important then worshipping Tzeentch Ti's was gathering power and knowledge for him or for yourself. After seeing the tomes Nerr'ak knew, no matter what or who he will have to face Nerr'ak MUST have does tomes. 

Nerr'ak expected a challenge and his mind did not disappoint him, stepping inside the pit from the other side, entered a sorcerer, a Word Bearers sorcerer. "AHHH, a worthy opponnent", Nerr'ak shouted, the sorcerer just snorted towards him. He was arrogant but maybe for a reason. he could use the cultists to cast spells Nerr'ak thought, the battle began in other pits so began the battle in this one. Nerr'ak will not use his powers as before, he will try to minimize the use of powers or he will tire himself on the very start of the match. There were more important things then killing the sorcerer, the tomes, Nerr'ak was obsessed with knowledge and the sorcerer infront of him could see it in his eyes.

With no hesitation Nerr'ak charged, surprising the sorcerer who expected sorcery and not direct conflict, the surprise was enough for Nerr'ak he managed to reach the sorcerer and slashed his sword down towards the shoulder but it was a decoy, in the other hand Nerr'ak pulled out his infamous knife and directed a blow towards the sorcerer's muscles behind his knee. *Seeing how his blow effected Nerr'ak tried backing off, once he backed enough he sprinted as fast as he could, he had to reach the tome.

the *- is for the next action I was planning after the strike, so if its successful i try and make a run for it.

** WOW only after posting I realized how long is that  sorry,  I think its my longest post thus far


----------



## Nightlord92

Dawn. The Tournement begins.

As the warband made their way before the ruler of the planet, Ghazan barely listened as the daemon-prince wished them luck and glory. With envious eyes at the daemon-prince, Ghazan swore he would achieve daemonhood and utter perfection

When the prince left them and the warband moved to their area. Picking his booth, Modeus turned and addressed the warband

"You are my champions in this tournament and will fight for me until near the end when i myself will fight against the other lords of the remaining few warbands for their forces. But for now it is up to you all to win the favor of the gods as you fight. I dont need to remind you failure to win in a blood tournament means death. Now go to a pit and fight in as many battles as you wait, but i want you all in atleast one." Modeus spoke

Turning his head, Ghazan's jovial mood was soured at the sight of Hann. _His time will come_ Ghazan promised himself. 

With a cocky swagger, Ghazan lept into his pit and disdainfully gazed at the ring of skulls around him. "The Blood God is such a base god, nothing compared to Slaanesh." Ghazan said

As he finally caught the warrior he would be fighting, a sense of familiarity passed between them for a moment before Ghazan chuckled to himself.

"This must be another test from Slaanesh, a blood tournament and 2 warriors from Slaanesh fighting one another." Ghazan muttered to himself.

Watching the warrior approach, he saw the fellow slaaneshi warrior's tail flick back and forth. _Slaanesh has blessed this one as well_ Ghazan thought scornfully

Opening his fanged mouth, Ghazan let his forked tongue flick out and taste the air and...something else. A taste of something delicious and agonising. Something that could bring blissful torment. "Slaanesh's poison" Ghazan smiled to himself.

Drawing his sword, for Ghazan had decided to save his new toy till it was fully ready to handle his skills, Ghazan gave a cocky bow to the Slaaneshi warrior. "Glory to Slaanesh brother. I will give you such a beautiful death you will thank me. I promise you that." Ghazan said before charging in a blur of motion at the enemy warrior


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad followed the rest, keeping his thoughts to himself. He looked in awe at the daemon prince, who sat on his throne, setting out the rules of the blood tournament. Modeus ordered everyone to fight, and so Vlad obeyed. He give a quick salute to Ferrero, who was fighting in the pit next to Vlad, as Vlad entered the arena.

The door slid shut behind him, hissing as it pressurised. He would either win, or die. Facing him was a true monster; multiple arms, all wielding crude weapons, snapped around a ball of pulsating blue flesh; heads looked out from everywhere, their eyes distant and dead. The monster was even cutting itself, and Vlad saw with horror that the wounds instantly regenerated. Thinking through how he could defeat the monster, Vlad completely missed the creature's sudden lunge. Vlad was lifted off his feet, and flew several feet into the wall of the arena. It was small, circular, covered with sand on the floor. Like a Romanic Collosuem of olde. Sliding down to the floor, Vlad scanned his surroundings; it was bare, nothing he could use to his advantage. The creature stood on a small metal dais, but it could reach everywhere in the room. Bringing up his blade, Vlad prepared to fend off another arm.

As the arm swung towards him, Vlad ducked, then executed a perfect under-sweep. The arm fell clean off, and writhed manically in the sand, before melting into a bubbling ichor. Vlad turned back to the monster to see his handiwork, only to see the arm grow back, and swing at him again. This time, Vlad rolled away from the attack. _So it seems immune to melee weapons,_ thought Vlad, _how about a Bolt Pistol?_ Sure enough, Vlad fired three shots into the beast, each scoring a large hole where the explosive bolt blew apart flesh. Pieces of flayed skin fell to the sandy floor, instantly evaporating. But then, the holes sealed themselves. Nothing seemed to work.

The beast grew angry, and finally turned around. Vlad could only watch as a huge, fanged mouth turned towards him, its many teeth sharp as daggers. It roared at Vlad. How could Vlad beat it?


----------



## revan4559

OOC: For now ill remove posting as modeus while you lot fight who you need to. ok? ill start rp'ing as him again when any of you finish and return back to modeus's booth or ask him a question ect.

IC:

Ezekiel: The Black legion chaos marine would groan at his wounds but quickly pushes himself to his feet and jumps at Ezekiel with combat knife in hand. He would aim to stab it into Ezekiel's elbow joint of his right arm before quickly pulling it away and aims a upper cut punch straight for Ezekiel's jaw trying to dislocated it.

Wattnir: Your prays to Khorne would go un-answered as he does not help those who cant not stand up and fight for themselves. You would feel rage at this and your rage grants you enough strength to kick the chaos marine off of you. He chaos marine would land on his back and his frenzy would mean he is completely foaming at the mouth as two spears are thrown into the pit. One for the World eater and one for Wattnir to use.

Nerr'ak: The Chaos Sorcerer of the Word Bearers would simply side step the attack made by Nerr'ak then bolts his way straight up to his own tome. He would then proceed to say the incantations on the front to open the tome and starts quickly flipping through the book for a powerful spell to attack Nerr'ak with. He would then find one and raises his hand to the other stand and tome where Nerr'ak would now be and mutters an incantation the soul of a cultist chained below is consumed as a lightbolt leaps from his hand towards Nerr'ak. Nerr'ak would need to find a defensive spell or match the exact spell. And he would need to do it quickly!

Ghazan: The gifted Slaaneshi warrior would return the bow and grins. He himself would also flick out his tongue which would be much longer than Ghazan's. He then rushes towards Ghazan would such speed and agility must spectators cant keep up with it, but instead of directly stabbing his blades at Ghazan he would flick his tail to wrap around his leg and tries to pull Ghazan off balance and knock him over.

Vladimir: The mutant would laugh at Vladimir before charging up to him and flicks out one of its right aims. The massive forearm would slam into Vladimir and sends him flying over to the other end of the arena pit. For all its strength and regeneration the mutant is a complete idiot. It would turn around and runs at Vladimir tripping slightly it misses Vladimir and hits one of the spikes on the wall. It howls in pain then slowly pushes itself off. Vladimir notices while the spike is still inside the mutant it doesnt heal that wound.

OOC: Sorry corruptness completely forgot about you, ill give you something to do now. Also Hann and Ferrore once you post after this ill give you something to do in my next post.

IC:

Corruptus: In your part of the arena you would be faced with a very strange task indeed. It isnt some great battle against a monster or another Astartes. The pit you are in is completely empty and it is just you. The spectators would just be cultists all with the brands of chaos undivided on the foreheads. They would be howling at Corruptus before 5 of them jump into the arena at the bidding of a Chaos Lord sat on a throne in a booth. The Chaos lord would then turn over a sand timer which has about 20 minutes worth of sand in it then points at Corruptus and then at a large holo-board with the number 100 displayed on it. It appears he has to kill 100 opponents in 20 minutes or he fails. The price for failure would be indicated to the chaos lords right, a huge lesser daemon which is chewing on the corpses of several marines from a previous fight.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel saw the black Legion Marine's lunge before Ezekiel could react he had a elbow to the jaw disloacting it, but Ezekiel brought back his fist into the warriors helmet 'which was oblirated shatter into pieaces some stayed in the Black Legion Marines face which cut deep other fragments landed in Ezekiels face cutting deep as well" 

but this didn't stop both warriors they quickly jumped back form each other ' Ezekiel reloacted his jaw to its rightful place' and paided attention to the battle both warriors started circling around each other waiting for the other to attack 

but before either could make a move agaisnt each other the World Eater jumped on the Black Legion marines back and pummeled his skull into a bloody mess 

Ezekiel lost a oppenent for a more deadly one a thought went thru his mind 'Fragin son of a bitch' before he charged the World Eater 

The World eater jumped to the side and brought a elbow in Ezekiel's back smashing Ezekiel into the ground and kept a foot on Ezekiels back pinning him to the ground will he Laughed and screamed chants for the Blood God 

Ezekiel looked up to see the combat knife the Black legion marine had used earlier within grasp Ezekiel lunged for it got it before theWorld Eater brought his fist towards Ezekiel face but before ezkiel could stab the blade into his skull the Alpha Legion marine tackled the World Eater


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr kicked out of sheer rage and hurled the World eater back onto the ground, spralled out and foaming at the mouth. Wattinr quickly recovered as two spears suddenly thudded in between them on the ground. The World Eater, still scrwaming, lunged first and dove for the spears as Wattinr jumped for his. Meeting in the middle the two "clanked" heads and fell apart; Wattinr closest to the spears.

He recovered and grabbed them both as the World eater charged right at him. Dodging, he kicked out and tripped the warrior who fell and skidded across the dirt to a halt. Wattinr shook his head in disgust, knowing that now he could win with a weapon in his hands.

"Pick up your weapon and fight me, I cannot stand to kill an unarmed man in a feat of weapons." The warrior stood up and grabbed the spear, the twisted and hurled it strait at him, missing by a mear millimeter, but still leaving a decent cut. This was pathetic, and Wattinr was done with fighting this pathetic excuse of an Astartes. He sprung, like a cat, and landed in a crouch, spinning the spear over his head in a killing arc. The warrior lunged and kicked the spear aside, then reversed and landed a punch in Wattinr's shoulder. 

Absorbing the blow, Wattinr used its momentum to help spin him around the opposite way and bring the spear right into the World Eaters gut, running him strait through. _Now you die_, he though, _you sad excuse of a warrior. Your rage cannot save you this time._

The World Eater growled at him, then grabbed the spear and pulled it and Wattinr closer to him, shaking his head as if in denile.

"You piece of trash!," Wattinr cried, and broke the spear, and in the same fluid motion drew out the bladed tip and swung around, cutting off its head. It's body crumpled and the head fell into the fire pit, buring in an instant. Wattinr picked up the body and tossed it in fore good measure, disgusted that such a worthy opponent had gone bad so fast.

All around him he heard cheering, jeering, boooo's, and swears of all kinds. He raised his arms, screaming a howl of victory and yelling," KHORNE!!!!" Then he sat down in a meditative stance and waited to see what was to become of him.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak missed as the Word Bearer easily dodged his attack. Nearly falling on the ground because of the momentum he blocked himself and stood up just to see the sorcerer bolting towards his tome. Nerr'ak rushed to the other hill and got to his tome, before the sorcerer will be able to do some damage. Nerr'ak reached his tome just to see the Word Bearer finishing his incantations, as soon as he finished a bolt of lightning flied out of his hands. "Damn it, Ill have to find something fast", he thought.

Nerr'ak opened the book with terror, a hit from this bolt with not be very nice. he quickly passed through the pages in look of a defensive spell, he did find one. Quickly he murmured the incantation and formed a reflective shield around himself. As the bolt hit the shield, the shield deflected it and the bolt bounced back towards the Word Bearer who fired another lightning bolt at his own bolt, consuming another cultist but saving his skin. Seventeen cultists were still alive, it meant that Nerr'ak for now had at least seven teen spells at his disposal without being encumbered by them.

Not watching if the bolt hit the sorcerer Nerr'ak continued looking through the book, it wasn't easy to read with all the adrenaline rushing through his body. He did find something, it was a warp bolt, tapping into his energies along with the cultist's energy's he amplified the bolt even more, with a roar he fired the bolt, but while the Word Bearer was busy with it, Nerr'ak did find a teleport spell, but it was not the time to use it yet... So he fired a psychic spike at the target right behind the warp bolt.


----------



## Nightlord92

As the distance closes between them, Ghazan can smell the intoxicating aroma of corruption exuding from the warrior. It was almost a shame he would have to kill such a devout follower of Slaanesh.

To the mortals in attendence, a single eye blink would be all it take before they saw the two warriors clash. To Ghazan's eyes however, the champion seemed to be moving in slow motion.

Before Ghazan brought his sword up to attack, he noticed the warrior coil up and whip his tail at Ghazan's feet. Had it been any other warrior, it would have worked.

Digging his feet in the ground, Ghazan leapt above the flailing tail and rolled over on the ground behind the warrior.

Not wasting any time, Ghazan turned around and quickly unleash a flurry of strikes, stabs, and slashes at the warrior's back


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad kept circling the beast, trying to bait it into a rash move. Then, without warning, Vlad got his chance. The beast lumbered forward, without actually stepping off the platform, Vlad noticed. The space was small enough, and the monster was big enough, for it to get at the entire arena without even moving its feet. Vlad narrowed his eyes. Why didn't the monster move? Perhaps it couldn't? Maybe there was a force field to stop it escaping, or perhaps its legs were too weak to support a step? Whilst Vlad pondered this, he missed the lunge of the arms coming at him. He was slammed backwards, onto the floor. Looking up through hazy eyes, Vlad noticed the beast's follow-through had impaled its arms on the spikes around the arena. He also noticed that, while the spikes were still in, the wounds didn't regenerate.

Taking his chance, Vlad ran under the monster's arms, and made a quick swipe at its abdomen. The monster roared, freeing its arms and hurling Vlad aside. The wound regenerated, and the piece of flesh fell onto the metal dais. Vlad made another swipe, defending himself from another arm attack. The arm fell onto the sand and melted away. It was only then that Vlad noticed it. The piece of flesh on the metal wasn't dissolving. But the arm on the sand did. And the monster hadn't stepped off the metal all this time. Grinning wildly, Vlad grabbed a handful of sand, and lobbed it at the creature. Wherever it touched, it burnt away at the monster, eating its flesh. The creature screamed, its arms whirling around in a storm of attacks. Vlad was hit several times, tossed back and forth by the attacks. He landed flat on the floor, and threw some sand up to cover himself. The resulting scream proved Vlad's suspicions.

_The sand acts like a volatile chemical. Wherever it touches the monster, it eats away like acid. That's why it has stood still. That's why the arena is so small._

Now all Vlad had to do was open a large enough wound, and chuck some sand in before it regenerated. But the storm of flailing arms would make it difficult, if not impossible, to even reach the beast. Vlad would have to think fast.


----------



## Anfo

"Now that I made myself clear, there are three possibilities infront of you. One you either let me in and stop pretending. Two you continue pretending that there is no plan for coup. Three you'll refuse and thus make a powerful enemy. Choose wisely because I may not give you this offer again."

Hann nodded at Nerr'ak, he wanted in Hann could tell. Smiling Hann looked at Nerr'ak, "Speak with me after the tournament and i'll inform you on what you want to know."

Nerr'ak walked off, and as night came around the other marines began to "sleep". During this time, Hann slipped out and returned to the old warehouse. Entering, Hann saw the members of his warband gathered. The two original Iron Warriors approached Hann, and bowed as they got closer.
"My lord, we have gathered forces, we will still recruit men, but are you pleased at our progress thus far?" One asked.

Looking around the room, Hann saw that six marines sat in a circle talking, about ten cultists wandered around, and there were a few Khorneate dogs asleep near their handler. "Good, for one days work, but we will need more. What are your names, by the way?" Hann asked, looking at the Iron Warriors.

"I am Kron, and this is Htyr." 

"Kron, Hyter, I have found a sorcerer to aid in our cause, however he want to be my right hand. I'm fine with that, but only listen to what I tell you. I don't care what Nerr'ak says, only tae orders from me. Tell the others this, I give the orders here."

"Yes sir. Is their anything else you want?" Hyter asked.

"Get us a tank." Hann said smiling, he then left, heading back to the new warehouse.

Once back at the warehouse, Hann slid into a dark corner and made sure that no one was watching as he re arrived. Closing his eyes, Hann began to meditate, he envisioned himself fighting different opponents, how to parry and counter, how to doge, and how each of the legions would fight. He then imagined winning the tournament, killing Modeus, and restoring his chapter to it's formal glory. Smiling Hann came out of his trance and began to "sleep". He'd need the rest for the up coming day. 

Hann woke and went with the others to the tournament arena. Everyone was put in a different section. Hann saw how far he was from Modeus. _Good, now he won't see how I fight. He doesn't deserve to watch me fight, My technique and skills should only be shown to those who deserve it._ Hann laughed at his thought process. The Death Guard next to Hann shoved him, making him stop.
"Wait until the fight starts, nurgle." The Night Lord snapped.

"I didn't know that your type had a soul." Death Guard said back, "Why are you defending this..whelp anyway. I don't even recognize his chapter."

Before anyone could respond, the daemon prince stood, raised his arms and shouted for the tournament to begin.

The gate swung open, and Hann saw a weapons rack on the far end of the arena. Hann slammed his elbow into the death guards face, kicked the night lords as he ran by to trip him, and then the Black Legion tackled Hann. Hann was belly down on the ground. A fist smashed into his head, causing him to hit his face on the ground. Bumping up his back side, Hann got the Black off, and stood up, then delivered a powerful kick to his head. Turing Hann saw the other two almost to the weapons. _I'll let them fight each other._ Hann then looked at the Black, and saw him push him self up. 

At random times, it seemed that the crowd would cheer louder. Hann was mostly focused on the Black, so he didn't pay close attention. Hann circled around so that the other two marines would be behind the Black. Hann didn't need to get back stabbed.

Hann and the black punched at each other, kicked and otherwise fought unarmed. While both were good, Hann could tell that he was winning. The Black punched at Hann, Hann sidestepped and grabbed Black's wrist and pulled him forward, slamming his knee into his Blacks chest. The Black Legion marine keeled over. Leaning back up, Hann elbowed him across the face, causing him to fall. Hann began to repeatedly kick the Black Legion marine's head and mid section. Until he fell unconsumed. Hann then slammed him heel into the marines skull, crushing it. Turning from the smashed-headed-body. Hann saw that the other two were still fighting. Smiling, Hann tried to sneak around them and get to the weapon rack.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus was shocked by the propasal.
Kill one hundred cultists in twenty minutes, that is nothing for a marine such as me.
As the first wave of Cultists dropped into the pit Corruptus raised his bolter and emptied the clip at the five cultists, killing them as they jumped into the pit.
The count went down to ninety five as soon as the Cultists dropped to the ground.
just as Corruptus was about to re-load a cultist toppled him over, this one had come in from behind. Corruptus reached for his trusty chainaxe but before he could the cultist raised a large knife and went to plunge it through Corruptus' exposed neck joint. In response Corruptus brought his Bolter up and smashed the Cultist in the face with the Bolter before following up with an explosive hook from his free hand that left the Cultist dazed and with a dent in the side of its head, Corruptus swung his axe up in a coup-de-grace and severed the Cultists head from its spine.
He then saw a wave of cultists had swarmed around, ten strong, with more flocking to it, they were all throwing insults and gutural curses at him. Corruptus returned the favour by bellowing a challenge, when no-one answered Corruptus launched himself at the Cultists, his Chainaxe swing madly at the nearest cultist, up, down, jump over a badly aimed swing at his ankles and bring his axe down on the cultists head, whenever a cultist made a bad swing Corruptus taught them a lesson, fight good or die.
By the time nine and a half minutes had passed, Corruptus was on thirty six kills.
Not bad, considering the weak start.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: saving this space for me to post later. once i have edited this post ill post in the recruitment section.


----------



## deathbringer

Still the Slaaneshi mocked him, it bit at Ferrore, constant niggling irritation at the back of his mind. Yet he was right Ferroer would never, no could never mess with the internal systems of a machine. He had the ability, of that he was sure yet to tamper with the hallowed spirit of the machine was heresy to his ethics.

Indeed he was now a heretic, a slave of the bllood god, a pawn in the great go removime, yet he was no a mindles drone... yet.

Still naight could be done for the chainfist yet, he could repair the belt feed, yet he was reluctant to bother. He would work upon himslf first. 

His hands twisted over the plasma gun, perfect, unspoiled, it clipped easily onto his left shoulder and his servo arm quickly went to work, searing the jpints to his pauldron. Yet now this was out of his hands, he needed the apothecary to tend to his bionic, to implant the firing mechanism into his brain, to remove his eye bionic and adapt the targetting system.

Warily he saught out Grasillas who at the bequest of his lord agreed in his aid. Shtting down all systems Ferrore slumbered the inch of unmetallic consciousness within him waited for the agony to begin. 

_____________________________________________________________

He awoe lying upon icy metal, alone, armoured and cloaked. He stood, bionics immediately rebalancing for the new pressure upon his shoulder. He could feel the bite of the plasma gun feel his left eye, tracking flitting between targets.


A thought sent a surge of white hot plasma searing through the wall, the sudden crevice causing a stream of light to flash across his glirttering leering death mask..

A bleep of contentment escaped him, the tournament had begun.

"I will be worthy of you master" he whispered as he felt the boiling anger burn white hot within him

"Failure is not an option" he growled, the monotone suddenly harsh, laced with echoing blood lust.
______________________________________________________

He choose the pit closest, sencing the bleep of bionics, the whiispers of the machine spirit before he even reached the lip. He found bionic eyes sparkling up at him and small bleeps of welcome followed by the grim warmth of sensor probes as they scanned hm.

He returned the favour, his minds storing the crests of the emperor's children and the alpha legion. His probes at the emperor's child were easy, the brash boldness of the return signals startling as weapon systems and data flooded his mind.

Another shock at the cold sterility of the alpha legion. His servo arm weapons and nothing else. He was shrouded veiled in mysteries.

The emperor's child sent a pulse of scrambled frequencies, irritating.

"Still the coward brother techmarine"

"There is no cowardice in caution. Hence why so many of my legion are still alive, and so many of yours..." he allowed the sentence to dwindle, his impassive deadened voice ground upon ferrores senses, unlike the emperor's child whose voice was sweet music lilting with expression as he spoke allowed

"3 of the first founding, a forgebrother no less."

Ferrore emitted a harsh snarl as the two looked at eachother in amusement

"My allegiance may be different yet my memories are still the same. i have not forgotten Vulkan's pain as you traitors tore my brethren apart"

"Yet now you serve the lord of skulls" the alpha legions voice was shrill with ire

"I am a victim of circumstance not choice"

The emperor's children let out a cavcophony of resonating ringing chimes, peels of laughter eminating from his voxponder... yet he was cut off

The great lord of this world, the champion of this blood tournament stood high and for the first time Ferrore took account of his surroundings

3 behemoths surrounded the trio, ruined and wrecked, there weapons innactive, 

"First one to kill the other" hissed the emperor;s child, his eyes, one bionic one bright green alight with anticipation

The alpha legion hissed something inaudible, a battle cry of some sorts.

They were close huddled together and Ferrore felt weapon systems rising, activating, his own plasma gun twitched the flamer spinning upon its axis

"I will kill you both for my past present and futrue. Glory to the Lord of Blood"

The two marines laughed and the alpha legionnaire pulled down his hood and his crooked lips snarled allowed

"Since I am about to kill you, I will tell you my name. I am Omegon"

Ferrore flinched inwardly, a muscle behind his mask convulsed yet the Slanneshi laughed once more

"Seriously, that bullshit. I've killed Omegon 9 times to my count. Well 10 including today"

There scanners rippled over the three tanks, all three's lingering longest upon the largest of the tanks, mashed and mangled it was a fearsome beast, its weapon systems awe-inspiring.

"Let the blood tournament begin" the echoing roar shattered the night sky and there was a tremendous roar of approval from the crowd.

Inside the pit all three moved

The emperor's child sprang away reacting quickest a clean swipe of his foot knocked the alpha legionnaire to the ground and Ferrore roared, lashing out with his servo arm as he sprang towards the ruined monstrosity.

The claw lashed out, a glancing blow upon the fleeing marine ,yet still with enough force to send him to his knees. 

His own rage, own fury at the treachery upon Istavaan boiled and he slid his chainswords from there holsters. Yet a strangled cry escaped the slaaneshi's lips and Ferore swivelled to see the Alpha legionnaire lithely moving towards the behemoth , the subject of there desires.

The plasma gun locked,, his servo arm swivelling to send a jet of flame at the approaching slaaneshi.
There was a blast from the alpha legionnaoire and he was toppling stricken upon the ground

He couldnt hear,couldnt see couldnt move, his circuits scrambled and mashed he managed a single conscious thought

"EMP"

It was agony, blind cold agony, yet the raqe was rising, boiling and bubbling and he gave a tremendous roar that no one could hear

Tricksy fucking bastard, he would kill him first, mash him under the tracks of the behemoth. No kill him with blade and plasma.

Now he could feel, his senses were coming back, the blast wearing off, he was twitching writhing, yet he was concious, he could sense.... now he could hear.. the slaaneshi's howls of rage, curses at the alpha legionnaire, the clatter of sword on sword. His limbs stabilized and he got back to his feet, feeling the plasma gun twitch he directed it towards thesource of the noise and sent a burst of plasma in that direction. Sent a secodn, feeling the heat seer on his shoulder, he desisted not before he heard a cry of anguish.

Not joyful, pure pain, definitely the tricky bastard but now the sound of footfalls, the slaaneshi making a break for the tank. Now he could see... see the purple armour eating up the ground. Then he toppled, the ragged form of the alpha legionnaire came into view as it smashed into him, appearing from nowhere. They fell to the ground, in a mass of struggling limbs and Ferrore bore down upon them. His swords whirred in his ahnds and they broke apart rolling away weapons appearing in there own hands. 

A storm bolter cracked and two impacts clattered into Ferrore's chest and he fought, pistons working frantically to keep him stable, moving forward as the bullets pinged away off his armour leaving four smouldering wholes in his cloak. Now they stood in a triangle. Ferrore's twin swords pointing outwards, the plasma gun fixed upon the slaaneshi his flamer unwavering upon the alpha legionnaire. 

The alpha legionnaire threw his smoking tattered cloak aside revealing power armour, glittering scales of green and purple. His face no longer smiled, leered secretly, and blood seeped from a crevice in his side. A long neural whip crackled in his hand, a chainsword in the other, a bolt pistol at his side. 

The slaaneshi leered, his own face triumphant as he leaned nonchelantly upon a glittering power sword, his hand clamped around a small device.

"We will have no more EMP" he snarled as he tossed the device aside, bringing the powersword up to rest in both hands, his face contorting slightly as Ferrore's plamsa gun twitched.

"Yet we are at a stalemate it seems"

The alpha legionnaire nodded, grimly his eyes flitting, his mind plotting and scheming.

The rage bubbled in Ferrore, his own deadly flame , he wanted that tank, he wanted to feel the power of the behemoth within him. He wanted to kill.

He submitted to the rage and his limbs pushed forwards, plasma and flame surged towards the marines yet the were ready, diving aside but now Ferrore was on them, a double hand chainsword thrust forcing the Slaaneshi to the floor to evade it, the burning chase of his flamer forcing the alpha legionnaire backwards. 

Now Ferrore was scattering for the tank, 6 stides away the neural whip sent him sprawling, only for it to fall at his side as the slaaneshi leapt over him. Carefully he threw the whip aside and turned once more, only for the slaaneshi's boot to send him sprawling as it rocketed into his midriff. He was up once more yet now the power sword sliced and hacked with speed too fast for the naked eye. 

The rage filled him as he was forced backwards and he growled as his twin blades fended of the slaaneshi. Nay he would retreat no more. He dug his heel in and pushed forward feeling warning runes blare as the sword sheered through his armour slicing at the metal cage of his ribs, His servo claw lanced, weaving around a clumsy counter stroke it struck the slaaneshi in the face and he toppled, the power sword, spillingt from his ribs as it toppled upon the floor. A blast of the bolt pistol and the slaaneshi howled and Ferrore saw the alpha legionnaire his face torn open, by 3 long gashes, his fists pummeling at the slaaneshi with unbridled ferocity.

The tank, he wanted it.. and he rushed towards it, pressing his hands up against the hull his servo claw brushed its surface and felt nothing. No twitch of the marine spirit, no rush of embrace and he turned away, realization seeping through him. It was a trap, it was a wreck,barely salvagable, its size and magnificence fooling them, from the truth. 

He tore his eyes away and focused upon the others his attentions distracted by a howl as the slaaneshi riposted throwing the alpha legionnaire off him. Slowly Ferrore ,moved to his second choice, a land raider. Lascannons bristled from its sponsons, heavy bolters mutated from its great form and he felt it twitch as his servo arm carressed it.

The spirit shied away from him wounded,the ramp slamming shut denying him entry. Where was it wounded, he probed gently and the spirit cowered whimpering and weezing as he touched it. The tracks, it was immobile, its armour fairly solid, weapon systems almost perfect yet it had been sabotaged and immobilized.

His servo claw flitted, his assessment complete it sparked and spattered as it dissappeared under the great tracks and he felt data relay which he processed reversed and spat out in a stream of instructions.


The claw spat to life and he whispered, his fingers tracing a loving carress down the creatures hull, his hands tucking at a few loose wires scrwing a few untightened bolts.

Nothing not noble work yet he felt the spirit soar, flitter at the tenderness of his caress dance with joy as his servo claw went to work. He felt little ripples of joy flitter as wires sparked as his servo arm souldered and reattached pinched and probed.

Behind him a scream of fury and he felt the Slaaneshi emerging from the ruined behemoth and he quivered as he felt something else, the slaaneshi bearing down upon him, footsteps, thundering over the dirt as it tore towards the land raider.

"Help me" whispered ferrore, he was commited, servo claw linked to the ship. The shoulder cannon twisted spitting a burst of plasma yet the marine cackled as he side stepped it

"Help me"

The machine spirit twitched, gun shy, worried and flittered it dithered

3 seconds to contact
3 seconds till death or salvation


----------



## revan4559

Ezekiel: The Alpha marine would tackle the World Eater to the ground who would shout in rage and throws him off. The World eater then jumps to his feet using inhuman feats of strength he lifts up the Alpha marine and hurls him straight towards Ezekiel before pulling out his dual chain axes and revving them up the max he howls as he charges straight towards them.

Nerr'ak: The Sorcerer would laugh out to the crowd as Nerr'ak puts up a pathetic show and quickly raises a barrier, oddly it consumes the lives of two of his cultists. As both the warp bolt and psychic spike slam into the barrier they somehow meld into one before the barrier then quivers and fires them back straight towards Nerr'ak. The Word Bearers Sorcerer would then start weaving a new spell taking the life of another cultist as he fires a huge purple lightning bolt at Nerr'ak.

Ghazan: The Slaaneshi warrior would allow Ghazan to cut open his back as he laughs and groan at the pain loving every moment of it. The Warriors tail then flickers and seems to wrap around the hilt of another blade sheathed at the Warriors hip. Drawing the blade it then seems to block and parry all of Ghazan's attack before the slaaneshi warrior turns around and delivers a huge foot into the center of Ghazan's chest kicking him several meters away. He would then charge at Ghazan and sends several attack from each of his weapons, one in either hand and one from his tail, all aiming for the joints in Ghazan's armour.

Vladimir: The Huge mutant as it stumbles around would then stand back on its disc and his wounds instantly start to regenerate as it no longer touches the sand. As the pain goes away the mutant would laugh at Vladimir and throws one of its huge meat cleaves at him. The blunt/front part of the cleaver would slam straight into the center of Vladimir knocking him against one of the walls. The Mutant would then reach out with its now free hand and tries to grab Vladimir. Vladimir can see the mutant is drooling while licking its lips, intent on eating him.

Hann: The Black Legion Marine would be laying on the floor and accepts his punishment, but just as Hann turns away he quickly grabs ahold of Hann's ankle and pulls Hann's feet from under him. As he leaves Hann to stand back up the black legion marine would quickly scramble from his position over to the pile of weapons and pulls out a wicked looking scythe. The marine would then charge at Hann raising the weapon above his head he brings it down trying to impale the point into Hann's back.

Corruptus: As Corruptus kills the first 35 normal cultists the remaining cultists in the stands stop and return to their seats as the Chaos Lord clicks his fingers. A gate which was on the opposite side of the pit which Corruptus entered from would open as shrieking mutant cultists come charging at him. They would number around 35 again as they charge straight towards him while wielding mutated limbs like pincers and blades, also while wielding clubs.

OOC: Corruptus can 1 shot the mutant cultists

IC:

Ferrore: You would hear the one thing neither you or the Slaaneshi tech-marine would ever want to hear, or atleast hear again. The Alpha Legion marine had got his Bane Blade working as you both hear it roar into life as he finishes healing the machine spirit and repairing most of the damage while you and the slaaneshi warrior had been fighting. Just as it would seem the end the Land Raiders machine spirit's personality complete flips as it doesnt want to be destroyed by the Bane Blade. It would turn its turrets to face the slaaneshi warrior as he skids to a hold in awe and then opens fire upon the warrior obliterating him. One down one to go. The Land raider would then opens its hatch to allow Ferrore in before turning its weapons to face the Bane Blade. Ferrore would notice 90% of the weapons arent working but if he can somehow get the land raider moving again then he may stand a chance of repairing it fully before the Alpha marine gets all of the weapons on his bane blade running.

OOC: Ok now Bane Of Kings is back i can give him something to do.

Dasker:: You would be in one of the arena pits on the west side of the huge arena. The pit you are in has a huge pit in the center of the arena with a metal bar running across it. On the other side of the arena is a warrior of the Brotherhood of Darkness(its a real chaos chapter) armed with a halberd type weapon and nothing else. As you take a step forward two marines step out infront of you and take your weapons from you before handing you a Halberd aswell. They then motion for you to go ahead and fight. You realize you have to fight on the metal bar. As you get close to it you can see in the pit there is a mix of large metal spikes and gibbering lesser daemons.


----------



## komanko

The sorcerer mocked Nerr'ak and laughed to the crowed, as he tried to anger him. To his surprise instead of hitting him the bolts hit an invisible shield which for some unknown reason meld into one and then sends them back flying towards Nerr'ak. Oddly the shield that the sorcerer raised took the life of two cultists instead of one. "In the name of almighty Tzeentch." Was the only thing Nerr'ak said before the combine bolt and another bolt of lightning the sorcerer sent hit him straight in the chest. The impact created a wave of dust which covered all of Nerr'ak and his surroundings, making visibility virtually impossible.

Actually Nerr'ak was not hit from both the bolts, the sorcerer didn't notice but a second before the bolts hit Nerr'ak covered himself with a shield, it was so close to his body that it looked like it directly hit Nerr'ak but the shield absorbed most of the hit. Still the impact sent Nerr'ak back, The lightning bolt left a nasty wound across his cheek and some cuts on his hands, but it was expendable, Nerr'ak had to win this fight. Before the dust had time to uncover Nerr'ak quickly looked through the tome, founding a telekinesis spell he used it consuming the life of a cultist, he used the spell and threw his Staff at the sorcerer, amplifying the staffs speed and impact. As the staff went out of the fog it was clear that Nerr'ak did not die... and it certainly wiped the sorcerers stupid smile from face. Not looking if the staff hit Nerr'ak looked at the book, eyeing the teleport spell again, and another spell.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel tired to roll out of the Alpha Legions Marines way but instead ended up getting smashed underneath his weight the and pinned by the unconsiuces body. Ezekiel look to see the World Eater start his chain axes and start walking towards them .Ezekiel still had the combat knife he flipped it in his hand so that it faced downwards and got his legs ready to push the Alpha Legion Marine at the World Eater.

Ezekiel hoped his plan would work, he waited for the World Eater to raise his chain axes about to bring them down Ezekiel kicked the Marine with all his strength launching him into the World Eater catching him off guard as he stumbled back with the Alpha Legions Marines unconciuse body, Ezekiel charged him the World Eater dropped the Alpha legion unconisuces body and tired to bring his chain axe to block the blow but it was to late the Knife landed in between his eyes killing him. Ezekiel fell to the ground exhausted but he got up and walked over to the unconsiuce Alpha Legions Marine body and feel to his knees.

As Ezekiel started to pry of the Alpha legions Helmet he felt a fist grab his throat it was the World Eater was still alive. Ezekiel brought a fist around to the World Eaters skull only to find that a chain axe was coming for his head Ezekiel smashed the World Eaters face with all his strength feeling the World Eaters Skull crush but to no avail the chain axe landed on ezekiels chest pieace feeling its teeth bite deep into his armor ,Ezekiel grabed its shaft and pulled it out of his armor exhausted Ezekiel lay their panting


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus saw the mutant cultists running at him and he laughed, what kind of dispicable gifts are these.
He reached for his bolter and emptied a clip into the mutants, he killed four with one clip, not bad, but they still had hard flesh.
He holstered his bolter and raised his chainaxe, ready for the attack of the Cultists.
But then he felt his hand throbbing, it was his mark of tzeentch, it was empowered by the amount of bloodshed in its name, it was feeling gleeful.
Corruptus felt a strange power course through his system, it felt like every strength he had was doubled.

He launched himself forward and swing his axe, it killed two mutants instantly and severed the limbs off another three.
But as he went to swing a massive upercut with his axe, he felt one of the pincers enter the weak armour around his elbow and cut into it.
Corruptus made no outward sign that he had been hurt, but instead of swinging the upper cut he spun and delivered a massive back hand blow with his hand before bringing his chainaxe around to sever the torso from the legs.
He grinned inwardly when he saw the mutants falter, they had never faced someone like Corruptus.


----------



## deathbringer

A blood curdling roar, a roar of pain rehealed, a roar of vengeance of submission.

A roar he had never hoped to hear, never dreamed of hearing, had thought was impossible to occur. The baneblade roared to life, the monstrous murderer howled the dying screams of a thousand souls.

It caused another reaction a smaller quieter reaction, a terrified squeal and a babbling chatter as the landraiders hatch slid speedily open ,whilst the heavy bolters rung out and there was an agonized roar as the marines body was wracked with gun fire, his torso exploding as rounds blew great chunks of flesh into the sand. Then he was gone, echoing screams shrill above the howl of the two mighty machines of war. 

His servo claw retracted grunting in dissaproval, data of a snap in the drive shaft reaching his processors. Yet there was light at the end of the tunnel, a small hole in the floor, big enough for his hands to fit through. He could hold the drive shaft steady,and weld with his servo arm.


He raced up the ramp, ignoring the vacant drivers chair, a rotting corpse slumped upon the floor before it, 4 extra heads protruding from its chest. 

He felt the machine spirit twitch a readjustment of power from the weaponry to the drive shaft. A simple push would give him time, a surge of speed, would allow him to out manoveur the behemoth, give him time to focus upon his offensive capabilities.

The drive shaft was cool to the touch, his gentle grip springing it together he felt the soul of the machine willing it to be free, willing to survive, it flittered through the weaponry, impulses upon his mind, faults, breakages, replacments, improvements.

He smiled, the data automatically recorded, stored and processed, a relay of jobs and parts forming, and attatching to his bionics.

A second growl, another howl of raunching metal, closer, moving upon the stricken vehicles as metal sizzled under his welding torch, fusing together, particles bonding and the axle began to wrench in his fingers as the machine spirit added more power, the fan belt twisting, the tracks beginning to to turn.

He let go and the land raider shot forward like a wounded beast and he staggered to his feet feeling a new buzz reverberate through the landraider.

Triumph hope, flared in his heart.

"You drive" he whispered hands reaching for a tangle of wires upon the wall.
Over his shoulder his servo arm prodded and probed, sparks flying under its frantic ministrations

"Weapon systems offline, capability 20%"

In the holoscreen ahead of him, the monstrosity loomed, waiting, a coiled cobra ready to swat at the mouse that circled it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

> Dasker:: You would be in one of the arena pits on the west side of the huge arena. The pit you are in has a huge pit in the center of the arena with a metal bar running across it. On the other side of the arena is a warrior of the Brotherhood of Darkness(its a real chaos chapter) armed with a halberd type weapon and nothing else. As you take a step forward two marines step out infront of you and take your weapons from you before handing you a Halberd aswell. They then motion for you to go ahead and fight. You realize you have to fight on the metal bar. As you get close to it you can see in the pit there is a mix of large metal spikes and gibbering lesser daemons.


Instantly lashing out, the Brotherhood of Darkness warrior caught Dasker offguard, smashing him almost off the edge, only to be saved by the metal bar. Gripping onto the bar, he hauled himself up with one hand, clutching the Halberd (I presume this is some sort of staff) with both hands, and mounted a fearsome attack.

"You shall fear the wrath of the Blood God!" intoned Dasker, lashing out and hitting his opponent, blood dropping from the wound. 

Instantly, the Brotherhood of Darkness warrior recoiled in shock, only to be kicked in the face by Dasker. Recovering from the brutal assault, the other renegade ducked several blows before blocking one with his Halberd. 

Now, it was his turn to assault, but Dasker, this time was ready. Instead of being caught off-guard, the Khorne Warrior readied himself, and met the brunt of the onslaught, not giving up any ground. However, Dasker was not able to hold onto his Halberd, and winced as it fell to the floor.

_'Well'_, he thought to himself. _'This is where it gets intresting'._

(OoC: Who claimed all the weapons that everyone was talking about before I went on holiday?)


----------



## Nightlord92

Blood. To the followers of Khorne there is nothing holier. To the followers of Slaanesh there is nothing as sweet.

Bringing his sword back to a guard stance, Ghazan admired the long gash down the champions back and the purple, oozing blood flowing out of it. Ghazan watched the fellow slaaneshi laugh in ecstasy. _"Lucky"_ Ghazan thought.

As he prepared for another attack, Ghazan failed to notice the warrior's tail wrap around his other sword. Expecting to disembowl his oppenent, Ghazan's surprise was as great as his anger as the warrior blocked his attacks. Busy trying to get past the warrior's defences, Ghazan wasn't able to leap away in time as the warrior turned and kicked him several meters away.

Landing hard on his back, Ghazan arched his back and hissed in ecstasy as his body flooded him with combat drugs. Rising up, he laughed at the sluggish sight of the enemy warrior charging him. 

Dashing straight at him, Ghazan laughed like a madman as the warrior launched a seemingly lightning fast attack at him. Blocking each one in turn, Ghazan waited for his time to strike.

Finally. Over-extending himself, the warrior launched a brash attack at his shoulder joint with the sword in his hand and the joint between his knee.

In the blink of an eye, Ghazan pivoted a hair's width out of the tail's sword and bashed the other sword out of the way.

A moment's respite was all that he got. A moment's respite was all that he needed. With as much force as a freight train, Ghazan hurled his entire body straight into the warrior's chest, sending him into the ground.

Straddling him, holding his sword, Ghazan began to bring his sword down again and again to eviserate the barely worthy foe


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir spun around, taking stock of the situation. He now knew the monster's weakness, which was the sand. It seemed allergic to it, and it proved highly volatile. As he watched the monster, Vlad knew he had to find some way of spreading the sand all over it. Then it hit him. Unclipping one of his Night Grenades, Vlad popped open the chemical vial inside it. Grabbing a load of sand, Vlad poured it inside the reader. Vlad knew that the grenades worked by replicating and reproducing pockets of darkness; not just smoke, but actual absence of light. But if he put sand in there... maybe it would make more sand? Vlad just had to hope.

Suddenly, the monster's claw slammed into Vlad, and he just managed to clutch onto the modified grenade. Fighting against the crushing pressure, Vlad grimaced as he was brought closer to the beast's gaping mouth. Its teeth lined the walls of the great, gaping maw, and a large, sickly tongue wavered in the middle. Vlad had only once chance. Just as he was lowered into the mouth, he pulled the clip of the grenade, and chucked it into the massive mouth. The monster, startled, loosened its grip; Vlad quickly wrenched his way free, batting away tentacles with his armoured fore-arms. Vlad heard the tell-tale *click* of the detonation, and waited for the reaction.

Vlad could only hope the sand had been duplicated, and was pouring out of the grenade right into the monster's internal organs. Either that, or Vlad was probably doomed.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

After a couple of miniutes had passed. Ezekiel got up and barely managed to get over to the Alpha Marine he again started to pry his helmet of this time he heard a hiss and a crack as the helmet finally gave way. Ezekiel starred at a unscarred face he looked young as if the legion had just recruited him Ezekiel smiled he remined Ezekiel of a boy back on Nostramo he had known so long ago brought back to reality Ezekiel brought a fist down into the Marines face again and again till it was nothing but a bloody remains he got up looked around. He had one by the skin of his teeth he would take trophies he picked up the eChains axes form the Word Eater he took the combat knife form the Black Legion, then he looked at the Alpha Legion no weapons on him he noticed a bright object a pendant around his neck it was a symbol of Chaos undivided he ripped the medillion form the corpse and stuffed it in a pocket he would worry about it later he finally walkup thru the arena to the booth he looked around to see the other warriors of the warband fighting still he looked at Modeus and said * i have won my lord i will now take my leave if you have nothing left for me to do*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ducking several blows from the Halberd of the Brotherhood of Blood Warrior, Dasker advanced, weaponless, his own Halberd now lost from view as several lesser daemons had smothered it. 

"You should surrender, weakling," boasted the renegade. "That way I will save you the embarrsement of getting eaten by _Lesser_ Daemons."

"Just because I have no weapon does not mean I am vunrable, you fool," spat Dasker, bending backwards to dodge the next blow by the renegade, and lunging forward to attack the Brotherhood Warrior. 

Not expecting the attack, he was caught off guard, and dropped his Halberd in shock. However, recovering from the blow, the Warrior climbed to his feet.

Both combatants were weaponless, their Halberds cast aside into the Daemon pit below, lost from view. 

"Now this is where the fun begins," Dasker breathed, blood spitting from his lips as he charged forward. He could tell that this fight would be nearly over, and he knew that the Brotherhood warrior was tiring.


----------



## revan4559

Nerr'ak: As the dirt and dust is kicked up from the explosion you are removed from view and can no longer see the Word Bearer Sorcerer. Just as you start pushing yourself to your feet you here the sound as if a lightning bolt went off and the air above you warps as the Word Bearer Sorcerer teleport's to where you are currently, His force axe in his right hand and the tome in his left. He would bring his Axe down towards your chest as you hear one of his cultists die the Force Axe becomes wreathed in flame.

Corruptus: When Corruptus reaches the total of 90 kills the mutant cultists stop coming and they leave back through the gate they were coming from(those still alive that is). Corruptus would have 10 minutes left to kill the remaining 10 creatures that the Chaos Lord would send at him. Another gate to his left opens as huge mutated creates slowly lumber out. Each mutant is completely different and has been gifted by chaos as they seems to also have the stench of the warp about them.

Ferrore: As your land raider circles around the Bane Blade you can hear the mechanical clank and explosions as the Bane Blade uses its main gun to try and blow a hole in the side of your vehicle. Luckily for you the Bane Blades targeting systems are down and they only have a 7.29% chance of hitting you currently at the speed you are going. As you continue to circle the Bane Blade you manage to get your own weapons systems up to 60% but your main gun is still not operational, but now atleast you can start using your side weapons to do atleast a little bit of damage to the Bane Blade.

Ghazan: As you gin the Slaaneshi Warrior down onto the ground and thus pinning his tail, it seems Slaaneshi has granted this warrior with yet another gift. The Marine would open his mouth and a huge serpent like tongue shoots out and wraps itself around Ghazan's throat as he slowly starts to choke the life out of him. As Ghazan slowly becomes weak the marine manages to kick him off after uncoiling his tongue from Ghazan's neck. The Slaaneshi Champion would then jump to his feet and picks up his blades awaiting for Ghazan to get back up before aiming a strike for Ghazan's left knee joint.

Vladimir: As the grenade detonates inside of the huge mutant it would start to thrash about as the sand starts to dissolve the mutant from the inside out. As it swings around and flails it would let go of Vladimir and throws him onto the ground. The mutant would continue to sway as it flails at the pain and falls off of the metal disc and onto the sand as another wound opens up and starts to dissolve. Vladimir has won his match and earnt Modeus another 100 undivided chaos marines. He is free to go and report this back to Modeus.

Ezekiel: After killing the other three marines you have won you Lord an extra 50 chaos marines from the Alpha Legion. From the World Eaters you have gained an extra 20 marines, 100 cultists and 4 Predator class battle tanks. As you go to tell Modeus what you have obtained during you fight he nods to you and lets you go off and do what you want for the remainder of the day.

Dasker: The Brotherhood of Darkness member would be disarmed by Dasker and shouts and swears in annoyance. He would then charge at Dasker grabbing ahold of Dasker's shadow guards he tries to throw Dasker into the pit. As he succeeds in picking up and throwing Dasker, he throws him too hard and Dasker lands on the other side of the bit on solid ground, meaning he is safe for now. As you push yourself up a warrior would throw a chain sword down to you for you to use and they seem to not give the Brotherhood member anything. Now is your chance.

Wattnir: The Marine which you had thrown into the fire was burning but still alive as he leaps out snarling and shouting praises to Khorne as he slams his fist into the back of Wattnir's head. After watching Wattnir stagger forward the flames seem to die down on the marine as Khorne grants this marine an interesting blessing to see how Wattnir will react. The blessing is that the armour of the chaos marine becomes slightly molten and the blood of the chaos marine can be seen through the cracks which has now become lava. He would then burst into flames again but isnt getting killed by them, merely controlling the flames to a certain level he aims another flaming punch at Wattnir.


----------



## komanko

The dust setteled and Nerr'ak was about to raise to his feet, he did not see the sorcerer which was strange because he did not here anything hit him, all of Nerr'aks senses were alert, he knew that something was wrong... As he was about to stand up a lightning bolt passed milimiters from his head, "That was a close call.", he said, but as soon as the bolt passed the air around started warping and the sorcerer teleported to his location, in one hand he had the tome and in the other he had a evil looking force axe. Nerr'ak already drew his sword out as the sorcerer launched a strike towards his chest, as the axe was about to hit it suddenly engulfed in flames, in the background Nerr'ak could here a cultist die. Not losing his senses Nerr'ak dodged the axe by rolling to the side, he did not have time though to stand up as the sorcerer was upon him again, after dodging two times Nerr'ak blocked the next strike with his sword with his free hand he drew out his knife and stabbed the sorcerer in his axe wielding arm, even though only getting close to the weapon Nerr'ak's hand was burned, it was not a fatal burn but it was a serious one, he hissed with pain. Quickly after the stab Nerr'ak kicked the sorcerer in his lungs. The success of this attack did not matter as it was only a distraction, Nerr'ak used it to create a hole in the sorcerers defense, meanwhile with his burned hand he prepared a spell and once he had the hole ready Nerr'ak fired three psychic spikes in a row towards the sorcerer's chest.

OOC: sorry for short post...


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel heard Modeus say dismissed he turned and went in search of a techmarine to repair his armor. Ezekiel paused and looked at the techmarine in his land raider fighting the bane blade he would need of his services before the end of this day if he lived. He kept walking down the corridor occanisly a warrior covered in blood would pass sometimes it was cultists running messages but then he saw a Night lord's Champion one of Ezekiels oldest rivals they did not even acknology each others persence merily kept walking Ezekiel wanted badly to put a bullet in his head but restrained himself he was in no condition to fight a fresh Champion so Ezekiel finally enntered the main area which had chaos marines of different warbands roaming some watching the the fights form the vox cast on the wall others were readying their weapons Ezekiel scanned for a techmarine but found none. Ezekiel thought to himself so i have to hope that that techmarine would survive.

ps i will add on this in a bit


----------



## deathbringer

THUMP 
A spray of earth rocketed upwards, spattering the land raiders side, a wave of warm air pushing the land raider on its axis, yet still it sped on.

A complex twist of the servo arm caused 2 blinking red lights to flash green and Ferrore let out a grim bleep of mirth.

"Secondary weapon systems online" rolled out a smooth electronic voice

Carefully he reached up and flipped two switches. Two more lights flicked green

"Targetting systems online"

Heavy bolter rounds spattered out off the bane blades front armour, a hailstorm of shella ricocheting harmlesly off the mighty armour.

"Wait till the rear armour" he whispered, his servo arm clickered new data as it flicked out the red hot tip of a soldering ion repairing and reforming.

They spun round, flying behind the baneblade, and let off a burst of explosive rounds into the weaker rear armour of the monstrosity.

He needed the lascannons up. Keep the speed up, slowly he turned his full attention upon the lascannons. He did not have much time, they had to be fixed...

(OOC sorry for the poor post bit tired)


----------



## Anfo

As Hann turned away from the legionnaire, he felt a hand grab his leg. Before he could turn, Hann was pulled to the ground. As he tried to push himself up, Hann felt something slam into the back of his skull. Then the world went black.

Opening his eyes, Hann rubbed the back of his head. He had bleed some, but he it had stopped. Looking up, Hann saw the Black swinging a scythe towards his face. Hann rolled out of the way, but the scythe cut into his shoulder. The tip of the scythe stuck into the ground, preventing Hann from moving. Hann grabbed the marines tricep and threw him, while tripping him. This caused the Legionnaire to flip and land on his back. Hann riped the scythe out of his arm and turned to the Black.

Hann jumped on top of the marine, and elbowed him across the face, dislocating his jaw. The marines head turned to one side from the force of the blow. As he turned it back to face Hann, Hann swung the scythe down upon him. Somehow, the marine grabbed Hann's wrist and stopped it incest from his head. Hann raised a fist to punch the marine, but that hand was grabbed, too. Growling, Hann spat acid into the marines face. The marine cried out in pain and flailed, releasing his grip. Hann shoved the scythe into the marines head. Hann sighed, _Don't...get up...this time..._

Hann looked up just in time to see a sword swing at his head. Hann ducked under the blade and slammed into the swords owner. Hann rammed into them and tackled them. Hann could tell that it was the Night Lord, the night Lord didn't smell like death. Once on the ground, Hann punched the Night lord before running off towards the weapons. Hann felt the sword make a swallow cut in his calf, but he kept running. Hann reached the weapon rack. There were many weapons, including some exotic types. Hann saw a pair of katar's. _I've always wanted to use those..._, Hann thought before quickly grabbing an ax. Hann turned and saw that the Night Lord was only three steps away.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus removed his chainaxe from the last cultist he killed and looked up.
'By the Gods,' was all Corruptus could say as the mutants ran at him.
He drew his bolter and as he fired he rolled away from the mutants, trying to get enough distance between him an dthe monsters, they couldn't hurt him at range...
...Then a ball of pus exploded next to him.
One of these foul creatures had a pus firing arm.
Corruptus brought his bolter to bear on that creature.
Only for a bolt of warp lightning to hit the ground next to him.
The screams of a thousand souls being released was all that followed.
Corruptus brought himself to his feet and looked around.
He had killed one of the infernal creatures and yet nine more came at him.
Corruptus hefted his axe and charged at teh creatures, a scream of "for tzeentch" on his lips.
He ducked the clumsy swing from one of the mutants and brought his chainaxe up, severing the arm. But as he did lava burst out of the creature, causing Corruptus to lose his footing as he jumped back from the lava.
He looked up and saw the creature about to plunge its sword like arm into his gut.
As the "blade" came down COrruptus raised his arm and took the full force on his arm.
He felt the blade slice into his arm and Corruptus screamed. Not a scream of pain, but one of knowing exactly what was to happen next.
Corruptus raised his hand without the "blade" in it towards the face of the mutant.
Then the mutant realised what had happened.
As it had driven its "blade" down, Corruptus had shaken off his gauntlet and now the symbol of tzeentch was pointed directly at the beasts "Face"
Because they were in the realm of the gods and the creature was gifted from the warp, Corruptus could see the beast quiver and shake as the symbol irritated it.
This gave corruptus enough time to bring his chainaxe hand around to sever the Beasts head.
Corruptus grunted in pain as the "blade" suddenly came out of its arm.
He rolled aside as another creatures axe like appendage hit the ground bare millimetres where Corruptus lay seconds ago.
In response Corruptus raised his Bolter and emptied the clip into the creatures face.
The creature howled in pain as its lifeblood trickled out of it. But instead of being red or black, it was bright purple.
Suddenly Corruptus realised that the screams weren't of pain, they were of pleasure.
Corruptus took three steps forward and delivered a punishing blow with the hilt of his axe, this double the mutant over but in turn, made it howl in pleasure, begging for more.
And more he would get. But as Corruptus landed the killing blow he was knocked off his feet as another creature bowled into him.
Corruptus was left with only a shard of another mutant in his hands as the mutant brought its pincer like hand around his neck.
Corruptus felt the pressure increase and his helm started a operatic amount of warning signals and alarms.
Corruptus felt his helmet buckle and warp as the creature increased the pressure.
He could feel his throat being crushed.
And then Corruptus drove the shard of the other mutant into the one attacking him.
It howled in distress as the soul of the other mutant tried to overthrow the current one.
Then as the creatures howls turned into groans of agony. Its head exploded as Corruptus emptied his last bolter rounds into it.
Corruptus then threw off his helm and roared.
The crowd responded with a cheer, which then dulled as the last seven mutants charged at COrruptus, all at once.
But then, they all drew back as their leader walked forward, brandishing no mutations, only an axe made out of the bones of his enemies.
He was covered in blood from only the gods know how many bodies, and his head was really a mix of five horribly ugly faces.
Corruptus took a step back and raised his bolter.
He pulled the trigger and...
..._click_
'Damn the gods,' Corruptus muttered as the mutant leader charged at him.
At the last moment Corruptus threw his bolter with his good arm and rolled away.
The bolter did nothing but to anger the mutant, but it saw the reason for this when Corruptus stood back up. His chainaxe at the ready, and another mutants horn in his hand.
As the mutant swung its axe, Corruptus ducked under it and drove the horn into the beasts hand.
But, instead of the creature wailing, the mutant just grunted with contempt as another face sprouted on its face and it knocked Corruptus flying with a casual sweep of its hand.
The creature had absorbed the mutants soul, and in effect had gained another life.
If Corruptus did anything less than sever the beasts head it would just get back up.
He ran at the mutant, chainaxe in hand.
He ducked another clumsy blow and jumped onto the creatures axe as it drew back.
As Corruptus came level with the monsters face he roared as he drove his chainaxe into the creatures head, slicing one of its faces off.
The creature screamed in pain as the face came off, only to be sealed instantly.
The creature then raised its hand to swipe Corruptus off but instead it was met with Corruptus' bad arm, the one that had no armour left on it.
Corruptus screamed as the monster gripped the arm tightly.
But instead of going with the creatures motions. Corruptus pulled against it.
The pressure on his arm increased, and then finally and sudenly, Corruptus' forearm was crushed and the creature ripped the forearm off.
Corruptus screamed in pain. But the creature was shocked. This hadn't happened before. But as always Corruptus had thought of a situation like this. He brought his chainaxe around and as the shocked crowd looked on, Corruptus brought his chainaxe around and severed the beasts head.
But as the beasts head hit the ground. Corruptus followed it. He was weak, and even with his symbol of Tzeentch impressed with the amount of bloodshed that wouldn't keep him alive forever.
But the mutants. Instead of charging forward and laying into Corruptus.
They ran, their chieftan was dead.
Corruptus coughed up blood as he felt his vision go fuzzy and slightly fade.
But it would not be long for the mutants to re-group.
Corruptus bowed his head, almost knowing what would come next.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr saw the marine climb out of the fire, saw him change in front of him from human to motlen lava. His skin parted and became rivers of hot, flowing rock, his face melted and reformed into that of a daemon. Wattinr stood there, taking it all in, and wondered why Khorne would grant such a gift to an unworthy and pathetic opponent. Then it dawned on him, perhaps this was another test, one of his mental prowness and skill.

Wattinr circled around the warrior, and dodged as its fists came up in a firery punch towards his face. Agian, another towards his gut, and he rolled out of its way. It seemed that everytime the warrior attacked, its flame flared up to support its strike. So, if he figured out the pattern, he could strike its heart with his spear, then kill its vunerable heart; for even it must still be mortal.

He counted, punch left, upper cut, left hook, jab, then he stopped. Wattinr waited for the warrior to repeat the process again, then stepped inside of his gaurd and brought his spear down in a stabb that plunched it strait towards the enemies heart.

Only it was'nt there! The spear melted as it reached the extremely hot core of the warrior and Wattinr was thrown off his feet, his left face nurning from a sucker punch landed just after his spear has finished melting. Wattinr rolled on the ground, attempting to ignore the pain that burned his face and looked menancingly. His hatred poured out of him to such an extent it was quite visible and the warrior smiled, knowing that Wattinr might fall by his hands.

Wattinr stood up, taking a defensive stance, and waited for something to reveal the answer to defeating his enemy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Climbing to his feet, Dasker nodded gratefully as a spectator threw him a chainsword. Revving it into life, Dasker knew he had the upper hand. He could have beaten his opponent without the weapon, but he prefered to have a weapon in his hands.

It just felt... right. 

Then, without pausing, the follower of the Blood God smashed his Chainsword clean through the enemy's head and caught the skull as it flew. The enemy's body withered, and dropped into the pits below.

Loud cheers met Dasker's victory as he made his way out of the arena, reluctantly handing the chainsword back to its master.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir sought to hold onto life, hoping that the grenade would work, hoping the grip on him would be released... he felt utterly spent, crushed between two giant claws, the gargantuan hand of the beast he sought to kill. It wouldn't be long now before the grenade activated, and the rapid worm-reproductive energies fell onto the sand Vlad had stuffed inside... would it work?

Only about five seconds...four...three...two...

One.

Vlad heard a dull *whump* and the monster immediately roared in pain. It thrashed about as sand filled its body, flooding it with burning, biting sand-particles. Vlad pulled himself out of the monster's slackened grip, and looked on with grim satisfaction as the beast curled up on the floor and died. It slowly melted away, its essence finally dissolving into a pool of mucus. Vlad finally approached the pile of rotting liquid, seeing a single, red eye, right in the middle of the pool. It seemed to widen upon seeing him, before it was crushed into a wet mess by Vlad's iron boot. Cleaning his boot off in the sand, just in case, Vlad was finally the victor. Against over-whelming odds, he had succeeded. He wondered if anyone else had survived.

As he left the arena, he was greeted by cheering by the spectators; although none approached, they simply stood and nodded to Vlad, some clapping or cheering. Vlad was pleased. But not as pleased as when a cultist came over with a data-slate:

_"My, g-gr-great warrior,"_ the cultist stuttered, _"f-few have f-faced the Abnormality and survived,"_ he rasped on, "_f-fewer still have inflicted enough d-da-damage to count as a v-victory, and even f-fewer still have d-d-discovered its hidden weakness..._ the cultist paused for a racking cough, then continued, _"yet you have d-defeated the b-beast entirely! My congratulations, w-warrior, and this reward..."_ the cultist handed Vlad the slate, and backed away.

It read: +++*100 Undivided Marines at the disposal of: Vladimir Bo'reathkor. They await you in Barracks 8, 10, and 12.+++*

Vlad was definitely pleased. He headed off to Modeus, and, upon finding him, he said:

"My lord, I emerge victorious, and have won 100 undivided marines. They are at my complete disposal and await my command in barracks 8, 10, and 12. Of course, they will serve you as the main bulk infantry of your war-band, but I will retain the right to become their direct commanding-officer. But of course, I answer only to you." Vlad did not mean to plot against Modeus, or any disloyalty; but he felt he had earned the warriors, and did not want them taken away from him as though he had done nothing. After all, one hundred marines was a massive force.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: i want you all to finish up your fights if you already haven't so we can get back to some normal non-fighting rp for abit, After you win i want you all to pm me so i can tell you what you fight won for the warband and then you need to report back to modeus.

Nerr'ak: The Sorcerer would have the three psychic spikes slammed into his chest and he goes flying across the area and slams into the wall. He would slump down before slowly pushing himself to his feet, now having 3 huge dents in his power armour. He would still be holding onto the tome but seems to have dropped his force axe. The Sorcerer would snarl then quickly flicks through the book and finds the exact spell he is looking for. With a long dark chant all of the sorcerers remaining cultists would be consumed as the Word Bearer Sorcerer swells in size with immense power over the warp. He would laugh now being about 4 times the height of Nerr'ak. Nerr'ak has one advantage over the Sorcerer as the sorcerer fires a huge lightning bolt at Nerr'ak, due to his size and power over the warp, the body of the Word Bearer Sorcerer has become highly unstable. Nerr'ak can see the dents had weakened the power armour over the sorcerer where his primary heart would be, all Nerr'ak would need to do is use all of his cultists in one powerful spell and target the heart.

Ezekiel: You would find Ferrore inside a Land Raider circling a Bane Blade in one of the area's. It is obvious that Ferrore has yet to finish his fight and you think you should wait around to see what is going on. You could go and try and find out what Modeus's warband would gain if Ferrore wins, to do so you would need to ask the Chaos Lord sitting in the booth opposite to where you are standing, but he is heavily guarded.

Ferrore: Your Land Raider would continue to circle the Bane Blade while harmlessly firing Heavy Bolter rounds into the front and side armour of it. As you slowly reach the point of the rear hatch and armour of the Bane Blade you hear the one thing you wanted to since the beginning of repairing the Land Raider. "Weapon Systems at 100%, All Targeting Systems online, Hull integrity 100%. Full Diagnostic Report: Fully Operational!". With that the Las Cannons would snap into life and await you to give the order to fire straight into the rear hatch of the Bane Blade, you would continue to hear the pounding of the Bane Blades main cannon and the shots seems to be getting closer as the Bane Blade's targeting systems is reaching full operational capacity. You better hurry!

Hann: The Night Lord charging at you would be wielding a normal sword. As he reaches you before you can act he would ram the tip straight into the gap between your left shoulder guard and your breastplate, it would slide through the gap and im-beds itself in your right arm, the pain would be horrific and you would obviously need Grasillis to look at it when you finish you fight. If you look carefully you can see a bolt pistol in the pile but it only has one shot, and one should is all you need to finish the fight.

Corruptus: As you lay on the ground you would hear another gate open and two dark Apothecaries come running out. They tell you that you have one they fight and they are here to patch you up and do their best to save what is left of your arm. As you continue to lay their they would shake their heads before one runs off after they stop the bleeding, The Marine then comes back with a bionic arm seeing as your forearm was beyond saving. You could continue to lay there you would start to feel the coldness of the metal and then feeling in your arm again as they slowly attach the bionic limb to replace you arm. After 5 more minutes they allow you up and point at the chaos lord in the booth. "Our master wishes to see you, go to him and take your prize for your master". With that the two apothecaries leave.

Wattnir: As you stand there trying to figure out how you can beat the creature now infront of you, the flaming marine would charge and sends an uppercut straight into the center of your chest sending you across the Arena. It seems an impossible task to beat something that can melt anything they pieces itself body due to the extreme heat, you would need to somehow cool it down. As you look around the arena you can see what looks like a cooling pipe, it seems to be your only hope of winning, all you would need to do is break it open and aim the water at the flaming marine. (Second part is after you break it open) As you break open the pipe the Flaming marine would charge at you, as you aim the water which is now gushing from the pipe at the marine, steam would come off of it and it slowly cools, turning into stone and no longer being able to move.

Dasker: The owner of the chainsword would take his weapon back then clips it onto his hip. You would then be called to the booth of the warband leader whose champion you had just defeated. He tells you that he will pledge his entire warband composing off: 10 Chaos Marines, 40 Chaos Cultists, and 2 Chaos Marine Dreadnoughts, to the cause of your master. With that he dismisses you. You should go and tell Modeus what you have earnt his warband.

Vladimir: Modeus would be sat in his booth still watching the ending moments of the fights before him before looking back to Vladimir. "Very Good Vladimir, for proving yourself i will allow you something from the loot pile we have back at the base when we return." With that Modeus would push himself out of his seat and Grasillis would quickly fall in next to his master. "Let us wait outside for the others to return so we can see what forces we have amassed on this day. At the rate of the tournament is going i expect it to last another 3-4 days before i myself have to fight the remaining Chaos Lords and Warband leaders."

OOC: Ghazan you still need to post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"My warband will pledge its alleigance to your cause, Warrior of the Blood God," announced the Leader, a grim, black armoured Chaos Lord whose Champion had just been slain. "I have fifty men and two ancients at your command."

"And what of yourself?" Dasker asked.

"I will pledge my alliance to your cause... Warrior of the Blood God," The Leader bowed, in unison, with his men. "But tell me, are you the commander of a warband, or not?"

"Sadly, I am not a commander of my own warband," responded Dasker. _'But One day, I will Be'._ "But I would like you to meet my Commander. This way."


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr was thinking on the approach he would need when the Marine charged suddenly, and ducked, swerving up and punching Wattinr in the chest. He felt himself fly across the area, his chest burning with pain, and landed with an impact that vibrated throughout his entire body. Wattinr could barely move, and honestly didn’t want to. This would be a dishonorable death; I need to find a better opponent.

With that he heaved himself up into a sitting position, and looked at the advancing warrior as it stalked on over to him from the ring of fire. This creature was made of fire, fire born of pure rage from its inner heart, transformed by the powers of Khorne. Though strong, it was still mortal, and something could kill it, but what?? It was then he noticed that the ring had pipes flowing around it, pipes previously built when the planet had been occupied by the Imperium. Now Wattinr gave a small prayer to Khorne for his enlightenment and he pushed himself up onto his legs. The pain grew tenfold as he tried to move and realized that his reaction time was slowed down by the still burning wound on his chest. 

“Whats the matter little worm, not so tough now are we, ahahahahahah!” The warrior mocked him as it came towards him, and Wattinr knew he had to reach the pipe before it got to him. Summoning up all his strength he sprinted directly at the pipe and rammed his fist into the hard metal, feeling a satisfying crunch as it gave away from under him. Cold water gushed out from its broken head and Wattinr bear hugged it, turning it so as to face the warrior. The warrior for his part stopped short and laughed at Wattinr. “Ha, that will not stop me; I stand here out of your reach.”

Now it was Wattinr’s turn to smile and he pressed his hand down on the spout, creating a jet of water that shot out under the pressure his hand created. As the water hit the warrior, he screamed once more and started to move forwards towards him. However, after three steps, his skin started to harden, his face paralyzed, and agonizing sound bellowing from his slowly solidifying lungs. The marine, steam come off of him, slowly cooled, turning into stone and solidifying completely. Wattinr dropped the pipe; dropped to his knees. As the adrenaline left, all his pain returned 10 fold and he fell face first into the ground. He knew he had one more task, but it seemed that even his might strength was gone; completely.

He crawled, one arm at a time, and pulled himself up to the statue of the warrior that stood there, dripping wet. With what strength he had, he crushed the leg, and the rest fell, crumbling into broken fragments; some still slightly glowing on the inside. With that, Wattinr passed out………………………..


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus smiled as he looked at his new arm. He had spent the last few moments working out how to use it properly. He found he could spin it 360 degrees and he was busy fighting imaginary opponents on his way up the stairs towards the Chaos Lord.
He swung a left with his Chainaxe and then a right. Then he did a leg sweep and brought his axe down.

He then jogged the last few steps up the stairs and appeared in a booth that overlooked the arena. He saw the mutant that he had killed. It was slowly desolving as the souls of the mutant left it.
He turned and saw the Chaos Lord.
"You fought well Marine, please, tell me your name,' he said, while playing with a large sword.
_'I am Corruptus of Modeus' warband, Lord,'_ Corruptus replied, he turned and tried not to show that he was nervous, the daemons were getting closer to him.
'Well Corruptus of Modeus, you fought well, I will soon give you a prize, but I will ask you one thing. How does it feel to be empowered by a portion of a god.'
_'It feels like no other feeling I have ever known, it is better than the stimulants used by followers of Slannesh and makes you quicker, stronger, smarter.'_
"And so it should Corruptus of Modeus here, sit next to me a while, we shall wait for your prize."
And with that, the Lord showed him a chair next to his throne. Corruptus sat down and started to fiddle with his bionic arm.


----------



## Nightlord92

OOC: sry for the late posting, been kinda busy lately

As ghazan fought against the vice like grip of the slaaneshi's tongue, he could feel the cold oblivion coming towards him.

By the grace of Slaanesh, the warrior kicked ghazan off him before he could finish the job. 

With a bone-jarring thudd, Ghazan landed on his back. Already flooding with combat drugs, Ghazan lept quickly back to his feet and brandished his sword. _This has gone far enough_ Ghazan thought as the slaaneshi charged him, subtly maneuvering his sword to attack his left knee. 

Charging headlong at the fellow slaaneshi, Ghazan let the gap close between them.

20 ft. The look in his enemies face makes Ghazan laugh maddly as he charged, for he knew it was a reflection of his own.

10 ft. The slaaneshi menacingly flashes his tail and tongue, trying to distract Ghazan.

With a titanic clash, Ghazan met the warrior's attack, deflecting it by knocking it away at the last second with his sword.

Before the warrior could draw back to defend Ghazan grabbed the warrior's sword arm and held it as tight as possible

Staring into the slaaneshi's eyes, Ghazan savored the look of ecstatic pain passing through him as Ghazan slid his sword neatly between the segmented armor where his sternum was and twisted the blade for good measure.

"May your soul writhe in beutiful agony in the Prince's embrace" Ghazan hissed into the enemy's ear as he drew him close.

As the light faded from the slaaneshi's eyes, Ghazan swore he could almost hear a distant howl of pain and pleasure. 

Sheating his gore covered sword, Ghazan began to make his way out of the arena pit, savoring each agonisng step he took along the way


----------



## deathbringer

The hatch, wedged apart half open half closed. the sharp making a grill of bared teeth, within which the alpha legionnaire's shadow flitted. 

Wires were sparking, deep shadows of flame flickering across the wall, mirroring the ecstatic dances of the machine spirit through Ferrore's mind. It coaked and teased, writhed in ecstacy, power seeping through its battered and beaten limbs. Its corporeal form of blood and oil twisting and writhing and it screamed alloud as it lashed out with crackling fists of lightening

"Weapon Systems at 100%, All Targeting Systems online, Hull integrity 100%. Full Diagnostic Report: Fully Operational!". 

Small circles appeared, locking onto the open hatch, before the projector screen ahead of him was blurred by a mass of sand as another huge blast rocked the hull.

"Targets locked" came the methodical monotone and his heart leapt as he flt the lascannon sponsons swivel, the spead decreasing as lights flickered green.

"Fire" the machine spirit lashed outwards, fists of green light blasting through the weak sheet metal of the rear armour. A second great blast obscured his view, plumes of sand and dust, enveloping his senses yet he felt the scream of the alpha legionnaire, a huge sonic blast, sending plumes of smoke scattering outwards, tendrils fleeing the blast.

The lascannons tore through the dieing smoke, beams of light pulverizing the hull of the great machine, tearing through the weaker armour, smashing apart the broken hatch,

The great machine shuddered under the might of the crackling cannons and there was a great wrench of metal as the dark shape of the cannon was rent asunder, plumes of smoke billowed outwards as fuel was set ablaze, roaring through the circuits.

Then there was silence, an agonizing moment of nothingness before the machine spirit of the might beast gave a huge scream, a resounding echo of agony and loss. Pain rippled through the crescendo, underlined by the percussive emptiness of mortalities final chime.

Then there was nothing, a barren husk devoid of life, devoid of soul, a machine truly dead.


Yet something, unfelt, unsensed, unbidden was pressing into his skull.

The barrel of a bolt pistol

"Turn around" came the low hiss of the alpha legionnaire.

He was ragged, his armour shredded, one arm a bloody stump, his right leg a mangled twisted mass of flesh and sinew. His face was scarred and pitted by shrapnel, yet he grimaced amongst dark gaps of missing teeth.

"How..." Ferrore's mind raced.

"Oh brother there is so much you do not know, so much mars has lost. I am old, young forgebrother, so much i remember. I remember when the emperor walked and made war amongst us. I remember the day we turned away from him, for the good of the galaxy yet still we were thwarted."

he groaned, his gnarled form enlightened by the light streaming through the hatch behind him.

"There is so much you do not know. I can get through any door, none can hold me back from my goal."

"Tell me" whispered Ferrore eagerness bringing him forward, the wary barrel of the gun pushing him back.

"Then kill you. No. You are not worthy of such information."

"I bested you."

"No, you sacrificed position for the winning stroke, assumed I would have no way out. Destroyed a priceless relic of the old world, for this carcass."

"Shut the fuck up." rage seeped through Ferrore and he felt the machine spirit uncurl, a mighty fist raising as it raised an eyebrow. 

The alpha legionnaire leered and he raised the pistol to eye level, the hand unshaking.

"Touching, emotionally bonded already? That is why you fail, why you failed to wake the behemoth. You ask, plead and probe, I dominate dictate and master the machine spirit. How i got through that door? I forced it to open, I did not plead or beg, I drove that cur open through fear and terror."

"Any machine deserves respect"

A surge of anger and a crunch of metal as the machine tore forwards and the alpha legionnaire tottered upon his ruined leg and Ferrore was upon him, fists clattering into the side of his pitted head and he fell back against the console, the bolt pistol toppling aside.

Two blasts of plasma sent his lifeless corpse to the floor, dead eyes staring blankly, bested defeated, crumpled. Yet he turned to the machine, running his fingers over it

"You are mine" he growled aloud.

Warmth spread through his body, the machine spirit lazily curling round him. it did not matter, it was his, his own, his god of war.


----------



## komanko

To his surprise the sorcerer was not able to defend from his attack. As Nerr'ak fired three spikes of pure force, they hit the sorcerer right in the chest sending him flying towards the other side of the arena where he slammed into a wall and fell on the ground. Not wasting anytime Nerr'ak picked up his belongings, the sword and the sorcerers axe which he seemed to drop when he was thrown to the other side of the arena. Nerr'ak didnt want to waste more spells so he did not use the teleport spell that he saw in the tome after all, he just dashed towards the sorcerer passing his hill and then stopping in the sorcerer's hill, there he picked up his staff and continued walking towards the sorcerer. Nerr'ak's slow actions proved to be catastrophic. While Nerr'ak didn't notice the sorcerer chanted a long spell, suddenly a great shadow fell on Nerr'ak and the sorcerer disappeared and instead of him was standing a huge sorcerer nearly four times the size of Nerr'ak. Looking back Nerr'ak saw that all of the sorcerer's cultists were gone, Nerr'ak understood that the sorcerer used them to use this final spell in hope of ending the battle. As for the battle itself Nerr'ak didn't back down before so there was no reason for him to back down now. He started thinking of a plan when he noticed that the three spikes he sent into the sorcerer made three holes in his armor. "This will be his weak stop, and because of his connection to the warp, he became highly unstable thus he will be quickly killed by a well aimed and strong enough attack." , Nerr'ak thought.

A deep voice came out of the sorcerer when he started laughing, Nerr'ak only smiled fiendishly, as the sorcerer will have no way of protecting himself now. Looking fast through the book Nerr'ak decided to finish it, he enhanced his staff with the power of the lightning bolt and warp, he then aimed and threw his staff at the sorcerer. Once the staff was in the air Nerr'ak used his last cultists to enhance the force of impact and speed of the staff. The sorcerer continued laughing and didnt notice the staff which now acted more as a spear that headed towards his heart. Suddenly the sorcerer stopped laughing and looked as the spear was about to hit him. A second passed and with a huge sound the spear hit the sorcerer, the impact was so strong that it threw Nerr'ak off his feet and the sorcerer was nailed into the wall, as his heart exploded after being hit from lightning and the warp at once. Nerr'ak slowly approached the dying sorcerer, taking out the sorcerer's axe he decapitated him with his own weapon.

Nerr'ak slowly rose up holding the sorcerer's head in one hand and his staff in the other. He impaled the head on the staff and raised it for everybody to see that the battle was over and Nerr'ak was the victor. Nerr'ak did not notice if the crowed cheered he was already thinking of what his next task will be and how he will be able to please his god again. He slowly picked up all of his belongings including the axe, he also took the tome with him, he did not plan on using it, it was just knowledge that should be kept. The chaos lord approached Nerr'ak it could be seen that he was some kind of a sorcerer or at least he was serving Tzeentch as he was very much mutated. The lord announced that for Nerr'ak win he will be given eight aspiring sorcerers. Two from the Word Bearers, one from the Black legion, one from the Alpha Legion, another one from the Death Guard, and the last was an Emperor's Child. 

Nerr'ak was not happy about it, as sorcerers could not be trusted. Although lower then him in rank and power they all will be and are a threat. In any rate he was not responsible of the warband and thus he couldn't turn down the offer. Steadily he marched towards Modeus who he saw heading outside, he was not about to show any weakness, never minding how much he was hurt.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel looked at the screens showing the others of the warband accomplishing their tasks he smilied as he saw Ferrore kill the Alpha Marine. So i will have a tech marine to reapir my armor after all. Ezekiel contiuned to watch the screens flicker off one by one as the warband one Ezekiel started towards the chamber that held Ferrores he would need to chat with him before he saw Modeus.

Ezkiel laughed to himself as he walked "this this world this quest is all i need to prove my worth to the Gods that they grant me the power to recalim my Chapter form the fools that run it it will be the Terror of all again now i must survive this ordeal to have my plan come to furition.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Can everyone pm me with what you have won so i can keep a record of how many troops we have for when we get to Stage Two of the roleplay after the tournament is finished.

Dasker: Over your vox you would hear Modeus call you back to his booth where he wants you to tell him what you have won during your battle with another champion. He also tells you to tell anyone you have won to join him to head to their base so he can inspect them.

Wattnir: As you pass out you hear the crown cheer as some dark Apothecaries come and threat your injuring and speaking on the vox to Modeus about you winning. They would patch up your wounds and give you an injection of adrenalin to wake you up then relay the message to you that you have won 200 cultists and 5 chaos marines for Modeus. They then tell you that Modeus wants you to return to his booth to tell him what you have won.

Corruptus: The Chaos lord would sit and talk with you while before you hear Modeus's voice crackle over the Vox to tell you to return to him at his booth with the exact numbers of troops you have won with your victory. The Chaos lord would listen to it aswell then nods before handing Corruptus a data slate pledging his 50 possessed chaos marines and 2 lesser daemons of chaos to the survives of Modeus. He then waves you away with a dismissive hand and goes back to watching the other fights.

Ghazan: As you leave the arena the entire Slaaneshi warband of the champion you just slew would kneel before you and offer up to you a data slate with the information of what you have won. You have won Modeus an extra 100 Marines along with 5 Slaanesh Daemonettes. Modeus's voice then crackles over the vox and orders you to return with the information on what you have won.

Ferrore: As you finish defeating your opponent the large gate on the arena pit opens up and four tech-marines, 2 Alpha Marines and two Slaanesh Marines, come walking towards your land raider. They would all both in unison and kneel before you. "My lord we have been pledged to serve you by our masters. They also say you are allowed to keep the Land Raider to serve your lord." As they finish speaking, you hear Modeus's voice crackle over the the vox telling you to return with what you have won to the base so he can inspect your winnings. For Modeus you have one A Land Raider and four other techmarines which can help with the 4 predators that were won.

Nerr'ak: Modeus would be stood outside of his both and watches you approach with the 8 other Sorcerers and turns to face you as you are the first to return from your fight over than Ezekiel. "Well done Nerr'ak it appears you have out done yourself in defeating such a powerful opponent. And by winning another 8 sorcerer's we should have enough to invoke and maybe bind a daemon to our will or maybe even into a weapon." Modeus would nod to you then waits for the others to return. "Now let us see what the others have won".

OOC: hann and vladimir need to post. Ezekiel feel free to rp with Ferrore on the way back to modeus.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus bowed to the Lord and took up his Chainaxe.
He touched his helmet and activated his vox.
_'Modeus, my Lord, I have recieved an amout of troops to the number of 50 possesed marines and 2 lesser daemons,'_ Corruptus said as the two lesser daemons materialised on either side of him.
The one to his left bowed low and its large tail slithered around as it bowed.
_'We shall serve you Corruptus of Modeus,'_ it whispered as it stood back up and drew a pairing of large knives which it held backhand.
_'Please Daemons, tell me your names,'_ Corruptus said as he stopped walking and slid the data slate he had stolen from the Lord out from his guantlet, it wouldn't give him any other information other than that of the number of troops and their equipment.
_'My name is too long and complicated for your ears to comprehend, therefore I will allow you to call me Yorn,'_ replied the daemon to his left.
_'My name is also as complicated and long as Yorn's, but you may call me Raado,'_ said the Daemon to Corruptus' right.
_'Good to have the honour of your presence,'_ Corruptus, taking each of the daemons in a warriors grip.
The daemon called Raado then reached over its shoulder and drew a massive Spear.
_'Well, it looks like we shall have some fun in a fight,'_ Corruptus said, a grin spreading over his face


----------



## deathbringer

4 predators, mighty monstrosities, lascannons groaning as they pivoted and swayed fixing upon him as he stood ahead of his landraider

The machine spirit stirred and he felt the weapon systems of his own behemoth kick into action yet he patted the machine gently as the predators stopped in a row and 4 metallic figures drew forth.

They stood in a line, 2 brothes of each champion and dropped to there knees before him 

"My lord we have been pledged to serve you by our masters. They also say you are allowed to keep the Land Raider to serve your lord." 

"Try and stop me," he hissed, a low bleep of binary numbers and the slaaneshi marines faces twisted into a leering grin at his hissed words.

Now he spoke allowed, distaste emerged from his voxponder in a high hiss of static

"Do not kneel again, not for me or the man that leads the so called warband. We are denizens of mars, masters of the machine spirit,the iron knee makes kneeling impossible."

He continued in a low hiss

"You are pledged to serve me, as I am pledged to serve Modeus, yet I count all of us as his equal for without us, his war across the galaxy will surely fail. Thus remember you are pledged to serve me and me alone, I will keep hold of that pledge and though for now we aid modeus's quest i will lead us in battle as i see fit."

Turning he moved towards his landraider and growled

"Let us go and show the others the glory of mars"
____________________________________________________________

They drove in possession, the spirits in control yet Ferrore did not talk to the others. He was thinking of the future. Was Modeus the right man to take them across the stars?
Should he be looking for others through which to make the galaxy burn?

He didn't know, he really didn't know
_______________________________________________________________

Modeus sat before him as others returned victorious, others placated themselves before his feet yet ferrore stood proud as he faced Modeus.

Strange he seemed to have grown so much already, his face was changed stronger more noble yet Ferrore met his gaze with unblinking bioncis,the other techmarines held behind him, shoulder to shoulder

"To your cause I now bring 4 more techmarines along with 4 predators and a landraider. May both brother and machine aid us when we cross the stars"


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr was dreaming, for only world such as this could exist in a dream. He was back in the Thousand sons legion fighting for the Emporer on the Great Crusade. He slaughtered thousands in his name, and the dream kept shifting from planet to planet. Suddenly the dream stopped, and his world shook violently that it threatended to destroy his sanity. It shifted and blurred, and then went pitch black as pain flooded his senses. 

He opened his eyes, and cocked his head to see an adept of Khorne sitting on the ground next to him. "You have won, champion, and now we have resussitated you. You shuold soon be able to move once again, but while i have your attention I will inform you of what you have accomplished here. By beating your opponent, you won many men for your future Lord, and have gain fame amoungst the ranks here." 

Wattinr was processing this while slowly moving his joints, and finally slowly sittiing up. He new some recovery was going to be in order, for this was quite the fatigue that even now threatened to overwhlem the power of the adrenaline injections. Finally, after some controlled breathing and flexing of muscles, he tested his strength by lashing out and popping the head of the adept next to him. Standing up, he towered over the rest who subsequentially fled from his presence. He walked towards the exit.............

"Later that same day......"

Wattinr bowed before Modeus, and spoke. "Lord, I have defeated my opponent, though tough as he was. I have brought you fame, honor, and glory that our group might become more than just a band. I only ask that you now allow me to eneter a fight with a worthy opponent."


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan passed through the exit to the sight of 100 marines bowed before him and even a few of the Dark Prince's handmaidens.

Walking up to the closest marine, Ghazan contempuously took a data-slate offered up to him.

Inspecting it, Ghazan smiled, he had just won a sizable warband to Modeus and even a few daemons. More importantly, he had just won a hundred slaanesh marines. _"Finally, company worth having"_ Ghazan thought. As Ghazan was savoring the sight of the new warriors bowed before him, an annoying churp in his vox system alerted Ghazan that Modeus was ordering him back to the base with the new recruits and the data-slate so that he can see it

Several Hours Later

Ghazan and his warband pulled up to their new base in the marine's transports. Though he could have made it back much sooner, Ghazan felt it necessary to show off his prizes he had won to the other warriors of the Blood Tournement.

Walking through the front gate guarded by newly converted cultists, Ghazan and his warriors walked into Modeus's meeting room. Leaving the bowing warriors at the entrance to the chamber, Ghazan walked up to Modeus with the Daemonettes in tow. As he walked towards Modeus, Ghazan waited and listened to each of his fellow champion's winnings.

Corruptus with 50 possessed marines and 2 lesser daemons."_Bah, what good are daemons that aren't spawned from the perfection of Slaanesh_.Ghazan thought

Wattnir with over 200 cultists and a handful of marines. _Nothing but cannon fodder and an insignificent number of marines._ Ghazan mused contempuously

Ferrore with 4 new techmarines, 4 predators, and a Land Raider. _"...Not Bad"_ Ghazan thought begrudingly. 

Walking up to Modeus, Ghazan bowed his head with a touch of mocking. "Lord Modeus, I have brought you 100 marines devoted to Slaanesh and 5 of the Prince of Chaos's handmaidens. A sure sign of Slaanesh's favor for you." Ghazan said proudly, knowing the others could not have matched his prizes. Pulling out the data-slate, Ghazan handed the information to Modeus before stepping back and looking at each of the other champions with an arrogant grin


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezkiel finally would let his fellow marines see him in person* Ezekiel walked not strode as the others did to boast their acomplishments to Modeus, As Ezekiel entered the room behind Ghazan with his demonettes in tow and heard _"Lord Modeus, I have brought you 100 marines devoted to Slaanesh and 5 of the Prince of Chaos's handmaidens"._
Ezkiel did not care for the slanneshi warrior and his thoughts of superiorness he was more interested in the Tech Marine Ferrore and reporting his winnings " My Lord, I say what youi already know but i will be haste with my report 50 Alpha Legion Marines, 20 World Eaters, and 100 cultists with 4 Predator Tanks form the Black Legion". 

Ezekiel turned towards Ferrore an said " Tech Marine Ferrore could i have a word with you after this meeting?" and awaited futher orders form Modeus.


----------



## komanko

As Nerr'ak approached Modeus he saw that he was surprised. Only then Nerr'ak noticed that the 8 aspiring sorcerers were following him, he was thinking so deeply that he did not notice them when they joined him. When he was close enough Modeus greeted him and said, "Well done Nerr'ak it appears you have out done yourself in defeating such a powerful opponent. And by winning another 8 sorcerer's we should have enough to invoke and maybe bind a daemon to our will or maybe even into a weapon.". Nerr'ak was flattered yet he was not pleased, those aspiring sorcerer's now apprentices of him,"They must die.", he thought. Although thinking they must die the thought of invoking a daemon or binding one into a weapon made his blood run faster with excitement, but he decided to bind or invoke a daemon alone, at least for the first time. Also this sorcerers shall be a worthy sacrifice for Tzeentch. "Now let us see what the others have won"., Modeus continued. "And see we shall. I will be heading to our new base with this jolly apprentices.", and saying that Nerr'ak signaled the apprentices and started walking.

The apprentices walked just behind him, one of the more eager apprentices approached Nerr'ak, "Will you be teaching us?", he said. "Maybe I will, maybe I wont, as time pass we will see. But for your first lesson I want you to see how much you can endure.", without any warning Nerr'ak launched several psychic spikes, all of the sorcerers were thrown down unharmed except one who unfortunately for him was thrown back directly into a hound of Khorne, this pissed off the hound and quickly the hound brutally dispatched from the apprentice. "Now there are seven of you, and you have learned your first lesson. Be always aware." Nerr'ak said, some apprentices were shocked others nodded but everyone stayed silent until they got to the base and everyone spread out to their rooms.


----------



## Anfo

Hann winced in pain at the Night lords blade pierced his shoulder. Pain shot through his body, however as he winced, it caused his arm to move, which only hurt more. Hann looked into the Night Lords eyes and smiled. The Night Lord wasn't pulling out the blade, bad move. However the Night Lord slammed his fist into Hann's face. Hann Looked back at the Night lord and grabbed his collar and threw him over his head. The Night Lord landed somewhere behind. Hann struggling to get up, Hann made his way over to the weapon rack. Hann ripped the sword out of his arm and threw it aside and began to reach for a new weapon.

The Night Lord Came up behind Hann and kicked him in the back of the knee, causing him to fall. The Night Lord quickly grabbed Hann in a sleeper hold, and a good one at that. Hann tried to get him off, but he wouldn't budge. Hann fell on to all fours and the world beg to get hazy. Hann's punches had lost most of their power, so Hann tried to grad a weapon from from the rack. They were all out of reach. With his last ounce of strength Hann lashed out at the weapon rack, causing it to fall. What landed in front of Hann was a bolt pistol. Hann grabbed the weapon and placed it on what he thought was the Night Lords temple. Hann pulled the trigger just as the world went black.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Can everyone who has one a fight and been told what they won send me a pm telling me what the won because i need to make a list of what we have.

IC:

Modeus stands there and listens to everyone as they tell him what they have won and nods to each of them in turn. Noting that Hann isnt among them he turns to look at Grasillis and sends him off to go and retrieve Hann and if need be administer surgery. Grasillis would nod then walks off to where Hann was fighting. Modeus would then motion for everyone to follow him back to the base. Once you arrive at the base Modeus would call you into his command room one by one to talk to you about what you have won and what his plans are, starting with: Corruptus.

Corruptus: As Modeus calls you into his command room he would turn and close the door so the others cant here before striding over to the window and stands there looking out into the city with his arms behind his back. "Corruptus, after winning this warband 50 chaos marines and 2 lessons daemons im going to place you incharge of those you have one. Technically due the amount you have won you have about half the size of a standard marine company and you shall be referred to as such. I want you to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted with the same colours by I myself wear" Modeus would turn and motion to the dark silver colour that he wears. "Each marine is allowed to keep the symbol of his original on his right shoulder guard. Is that understood, from now on you are going to be incharge of what is technically, my 5th company." With a wave of his hand he dismisses Corruptus. When Corruptus gets to the door he tells him to send in Ferrore.

Ferrore: As you are called into Modeus's command room he tells you to close the door behind you. Once you have closed it Modeus would turn and face you. "Ferrore, i congratulate you on earning this warband some much needed heavy support and other tech marines that can help keep every-ones gear in working order, along with the vehicles and after we win this Tournament, the ship we will use. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. I would like you to be "the master of the forge" per say. In this you have complete authority of anything to do with vehicles, ships and any new technology that we find. Is all this acceptable with you? I am also placing the two Ancients(Dreadnoughts) under your command aswell." Modeus would wait for your answer before waving a dismissive hand to you. "Please send in Wattnir. and make sure that Land Raider is fully repaired, I want that as my command vehicle, I shall send Ghazan and Ezekiel to you to get their armour repaired aswell.".

Wattnir: Ferrore would come up to you and tell you that Modeus wishes to see you in his command room. As you enter the room Modeus tells you to close the door behind you, and one its closed he would stare directly at you. "Wattnir, i have seen that you have earnt me 200 cultists and 5 chaos marines. For my plans this will not be enough at the time but atleast you got some cannon fodder for this warband so we can send something in first to get shot at before we do." Modeus turns and walks over to the window. "I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. For that i will require more Chaos marines for this warband. I want you to take your cultists and chaos marines and get your armour and clothing changed to the same colour as my armour. You are allowed to keep your right shoulder guard as the symbol of your original chapter or even the god you serve. Now go and send in Ghazan." Modeus dismisses Wattnir.

Ghazan: As you enter the room Modeus tells you to close the door behind you. Once you have Modeus turns to face you. "Ah Ghazan, i am very pleased with that you have won for me this day. 100 chaos space marines is enough to take on a company of the corpse gods troops. Now i shall explain to you my idea. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. For this I want you to become 'Captain' of those 100 marines dedicated to Slaanesh and those 5 Handmaidens. You are to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted to the same colour as my own. You and your marines are allowed to keep your right shoulder pad as you own personal heraldry or as the symbol of Slaanesh. You on the other hand as my 'Captain of 3rd Company' will be allowed to your own personal choice as long as your left shoulder guard as my symbol. Is this all understood?" Modeus waits for Ghazan's answer before dismissing him and telling him to send in Ezekiel. "Also Ghazan go to see Ferrore about your chain fist and armour."

Ezekiel: After entering Modeus's command room he tells you to close the door behind you and stares you straight in the eye. "Ezekiel, intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. Because you have won this warband a total of 70 marines im going to make you '4th Company Captain'. A standard company size is 100 marines but we have yet to fill out the ranks so 70 will do in a company for now. You are to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted to the same colour as my own. You and your marines are allowed to keep your right shoulder pad as you own personal heraldry. Is that understood?" Modeus waits for his answer before dismissing him and telling him to send Nerr'ak in. "Also Ezekiel go see Ferrore about getting your armour repaired".

Nerr'ak: As you enter the room Modeus is in he would walk over to you and closes the door before facing you. "Nerr'ak you have won this warband some more Sorcerer's and i can tell from earlier you do not like the threat to your power and position, do not worry about that i shall make sure they wont take it from you. But for now we need them. Now to the main subject. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. Once we amass another few hundred Marines i shall designate 100 to you so you can become '1st Company Captain" is that understood?" Modeus would wait for his answer before dismissing him. "If you have any questions come see me after i finish with Dasker, so once you leave please send him in."

Dasker: As soon as you enter Modeus would close the door behind you and turns to face you. "Well done Dasker for winning 50 marines and two ancients for this warband. They will be a great help once everything in my plan is finished. Now i shall tell you what that plan is, I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. For this im am granting you command over the 50 marines that you won and I am making you '6th Company Captain'. You are to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted to the same colour as my own. You and your marines are allowed to keep your right shoulder pad as you own personal heraldry or as the symbol of what ever gods they serve. Now, you are dismissed." Modeus opens the door and waves him out.

Modeus would walk out of the room and sits on his thrown with his helmet by his feet and his power sword across his lap thinking. He would remain there waiting to see if anyone comes up to ask him questions about what he has just told them all.

Hann: You would feel your body being moved off somewhere and voices all around you. After what seems a life time you feel a hard jolt go through your body as you are dropped on the ground and a sharp pain in your left arm as Grasillis injects you with some adrenalin and administers some first aid to you. As you open your eyes you can see you are before Modeus who is sat on his thrown as he is grinning at you, along with clapping. "Well done Hann! Well Done! You have earnt this warband 60 Chaos Marines! Well done indeed." Modeus would get off of his thrown and walks over to Hann before looking at Grasillis who gives him a nod. Modeus would help you to your feet and take you into his command room. "Now we have some more marines i shall tell you something. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. Im going to make you 'Captain of the 7th' Company, Now i want you are to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted to the same colour as my own. You and your marines are allowed to keep your right shoulder pad as you own personal heraldry or as the symbol of what ever gods they serve. Now, you are dismissed." Modeus opens the door and lets you leave before Modeus returns to his throne. Modeus would then be talking to Grasillis about something important it seems.

After awhile 20 Terminators wearing dark silver armour similar to Modeus's own would enter through the main entrance and gather in the center before kneeling to him. Everyone would think its strange that 20 chaos terminators would bow to Modeus and no-one has won them. Has Modeus earnt them himself? or are they a gift? Maybe they just came to join his warband after the victories today? Who knows but Modeus.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

as Ezekiel was motioned in by Ghazan he noticed a smirk on the warriors face and contiuned into Modeus office. Ezekiel listend to Modeus" '4th Company Captain', "Also Ezekiel go see Ferrore about getting your armour repaired". 

As Ezekiel turned for the door and as he opened the door he looked at Dasker and " He wants to see you" and walked on towards Ferrore quaters to see about his armor. 

As Ezekiel opened the door to his quaters he saw Ferrore tinkering with something and apporached him and said. "Tech Marine Ferrore servant of the Blood god i wish to ask if you would repair my armor" and awaited a response.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Now you are dismissed," Modeus waved the follower of the Blood God out, and Dasker obeyed. _'Pah. We do not need companies,'_ spat Dasker with a frown. _'We have no need for petty titles'._

Dasker picked up his newly chainsword and began to spin it around pratcising his moves, driving it into a random object. _'One day... I will be the leader of this warband. One Day, Modeus will die at my hand'._


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak had some time to prepare, as he and the 8 apprentices which now turned to seven went there earlier. He sent out one of the cultist and told him to report when Modeus will be near the base. After a while the cultist returned brining news of Modeus's arrival, so Nerr'ak went to the entrance and waited for Modeus to finally enter the base with the other members of the warband, and as they came he greeted each one with a mysterious smile and said, "Long live the warband!". After everyone entered he saw that Hann was missing, in secret he hoped that Hann died as it will make managing the warband easier. A few minutes passed and then Modeus called them all to the command room, where he invited each member one by one inside.

Starting with Corruptus every member went inside. After Corruptus went in Ferrore, after him Wattnir went inside, after Wattnir went in Ghazan, after him Ezekiel entered. When Ezekiel got out he told Nerr'ak to come inside. He paced inside slowly, taking his time, when he entered Modeus quickly turned around and closed the door. He then faced Nerr'ak and said "Nerr'ak you have won this warband some more Sorcerer's and i can tell from earlier you do not like the threat to your power and position, do not worry about that i shall make sure they wont take it from you. But for now we need them. Now to the main subject. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. Once we amass another few hundred Marines i shall designate 100 to you so you can become '1st Company Captain" is that understood?", Nerr'ak smiled, slowly his plan was working, Modeus trusted him, even made him the 1st company's captain. Considering his words Nerr'ak spoke, "Your promises are reassuring, some of the apprentices were supposed to survive but not the whole lot, also such promises are better not given as no one knows what the future holds. I understand the duty you have given me and Ill happily be a captain of the first. I shall find you later as I have some questions.", Nerr'ak finished talking and smiled towards Modeus mysteriously. While walking towards the door Modeus said, "If you have any questions come see me after i finish with Dasker, so once you leave please send him in.". Nerr'ak left and called Dasker in. Time passed and soon Grasillis came back to the base carrying Hann with him, tis' was a shame... "Pitiful excuse to a chapter leader", Nerr'ak said while talking to himself, he started laughing at the pathetic sight of Hann dragged back to base. He guessed that Hann was sent to Modeus so he could chat with him just as the rest did. Once Hann got out Nerr'ak approached and asked, "So what are my duties as a captain to be? I also wanted to say that your plan is quite revolutionary but its good, I like the way your thinking. My, my, you could have been quite a sorcerer you know? Shame you don't worship Tzeentch." After all his questions where answered Nerr'ak went back to his quarters. 

Time passed and suddenly while Nerr'ak was passing through the main hall he saw twenty Terminators entering, no permission, no warning, at first Nerr'ak was alerted twenty Terminators are no easy kills, but as they gathered they kneeled before Modeus, only then he noticed that they are wearing the same pattern of armor that Modeus was. It was a strange sight indeed as no one won twenty terminators so how did they arrive here? This was a question that will need to be answered later.


----------



## deathbringer

He had grown Modeus, perhaps physically, perhaps the gods of the warp where already imbuing him with there benign blessings. Ferrore felt small, miniscule in his shadow yet he held straight, the mask emotionless as he speak with a thunderous growl

"Ferrore, i congratulate you on earning this warband some much needed heavy support and other tech marines that can help keep every-ones gear in working order, along with the vehicles and after we win this Tournament, the ship we will use. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. I would like you to be "the master of the forge" per say. In this you have complete authority of anything to do with vehicles, ships and any new technology that we find. Is all this acceptable with you? I am also placing the two Ancients(Dreadnoughts) under your command aswell."

"I accept it, it will be an honour to work alongside ancients once more. I will be leaving for a short while, there is a part i must procure before i begin on Ghazan's armour"

He paused before turning back

"Also the procurement of a small hanger would not go amiss. With so many machines there is much work to do and thus much space needed"

With that he swept away, signalling wordlessly to the scowling Wattnir that i was his turn to enter.

He made for the door yet he was blocked by the nightlord Ezekiel

"Tech Marine Ferrore servant of the Blood god i wish to ask if you would repair my armor" 

He bleeped softly, an idea wriggling through his mind

"The respect in your voice honours me night lord. Indeed I will repair your armour, yet there is work i must do upon the slaaneshi's armour first. A part i must procure. I wonder"

he paused theatrically.

"I have heard you night lords have certain tactics that may be beneficial to procurement without payment. If you could get the device for me, I would have time to patch up your armour whilst you were gone."

He reached out with both hands fingers working over the cracks and slashes in the ceramite.He gave three bleeps as his circuits worked and he withdrew a data slate, two nimble taps procuring an image of the device, and an image of a dealer with the necessary part.

He waited unsure if the night lord would accept. He couldn't see why he wouldn't.

You scratch my back, and i wont put my knife in yours.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr left the room as Modeus dismissed him and told Ghazan to enter as he left. Wattinr was somewhat disturbed by the fact that Modeus had switched from gaining greatness and fame to now trying to create his own chapter. This only disturbed him alittle as such ambitions did still lurked deep within his soul. However, he had given up that life long ago and was now on his own path, the path to become a champion. He didn't care for power or fame, only for his skills and honor.

Wattinr walked to the armory where the tech adepts were fixing all types of armor and crafting all types of new weapontry for the many warriors standing around. At first no one seemed to have noticed him, but slowly the crowd began to chatter and many stepped aside as he strolled over towards an armor adept on the far side of the clearing.

"You," he said, pointing to the adept," I need new armor of this color and symbol for all my warriors. Set about this task immediaitly and I will see to it you are well compensated." With a sparkle in his eye, the eager adept went about rounding up more adepts and setting to work on creating armor and clothing for his new men. In the meantime, Wattinr found an abandoned corner and fell into a meditiative sleep, allowing his body to fully heal its........................

Later, when all was said and done, Wattinr surveyed his troops as they stood before him. His five marines had each taken 40 cultists a piece, and were now organising them into smaller squads commanded by the stronger of the cultists who rose to the occasion. His men would be the most organised unit in Modeus new army, but they had a long way to go. Wattinr new he would need more troops, more men, better equiptment, and other such tools of war to better his men.

However, this was a start, and he thumped the World Eaters shoulder pad he had left remaining on his armor. He strode down towards his men, and started to trian them into an effective fighting force.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan walked past Wattnir, opening and then closing the door. To his eyes, Ghazan saw the aura of chaos that Modeus faintly raidiated. _"He has taken a step on the path of chaos_ Ghazan thought as he impatiently waited for Modeus to speak.

"Ah Ghazan, i am very pleased with that you have won for me this day. 100 chaos space marines is enough to take on a company of the corpse gods troops. Now i shall explain to you my idea. I intend to use the knowledge I possess of the Codex Astartes against the followers of the Corpse God. So i shall attempt something which has never been done, im going to reform this warband into something similar to loyalist Chapter. For this I want you to become 'Captain' of those 100 marines dedicated to Slaanesh and those 5 Handmaidens. You are to take your marines into the city and get your armour repainted to the same colour as my own. You and your marines are allowed to keep your right shoulder pad as you own personal heraldry or as the symbol of Slaanesh. You on the other hand as my 'Captain of 3rd Company' will be allowed to your own personal choice as long as your left shoulder guard as my symbol. Is this all understood?" Modeus spoke.

Ghazan's face twisted into a fanged smile. "Of course my lord. I will lead these devoted followers of Slaanesh to butcher and tormet so many of the False Emperor's lapdogs that they will scream your name in terror all across the decaying Imperium." Ghazan said, relishing the power he now commanded

Ghazan turned and began walking to the door before Modeus called out to him again

"Also Ghazan go to see Ferrore about your chain fist and armour and send Ezekiel in."

Nodding, Ghazan left the room and walked back into the main hall. Scattered around the base Ghazan saw his slaaneshi warriors go about their business. _Slaanesh was truly right, already I command a 100 of his followers and I have barely begun_ Ghazan thought to himself.

Moving through the hall, Ghazan saw Ezekiel with the Tech-Marine Ferrore and moved over to them.

"Night Lord, Modeus has called for your presence. Try and not make a fool of yourself." Ghazan said with a venemous touch of supieriority before turning his attention to Ferrore.

"Tech-marine, any progress on my new weapon? I do hope you haven't been lax in your duties already after your victory. Also, my armor is in need of repair again. I hope you can find time in your busy schedule to repair my armor." Ghazan said haughtily. 

After finishing talking to the two of them, Ghazan voxed to his warriors to meet up to get their armor repainted. Moving through the hall, Ghazan suddenly saw Grasillis enter carrying Hann. Pompously, Ghazan chuckled at the sight of the Chapter Master so fully beaten and bruised. 

Moving past the dark apothecary and the unconscious chapter master, Ghazan strode over to his men, who had gathered around the groups of cultists who were covered in the paint from repainting the warband's armor.

"Slaves, consider yourself honored. You have been given the privledge of repainting the armor of myself and my warriors. Think of this as the most important task of your life; for if I should find an error or if I disapprove with the results, I will feed your souls to Slaanesh."

The servants, visibly shaking, set about getting new coats of paint and painting the third company's armor. 

Time passed by slowly for Ghazan, sitting idle as the slaves painted Modeus's colors on his own. He made sure that they left his right shoulder alone, no one would touch his symbol of Slaanesh. Ghazan passed the time by thinking of the power he now wielded and how he would use it. _If Modeus can continue to deliver results like this, I will follow him to glory. If he should fail, then I will take these warriors with me and set about my own path. All is for the glory of the Prince of Chaos_ Ghazan contemplated to himself.

Finishing the last coat of paint, the slaves stepped back and bowed before Ghazan. Ignoring the pathetic servants, Ghazan stood and examined their work. Finding no errors, Ghazan still thought about killing one of them, but decided the effort would not be worth it for one so lowly as these excuses for humans.

Ghazan ordered his marines to seek one of the empty rooms the base had and set up. Just as the marines left the room, Ghazan's heard what sounded like miniture earthquakes coming inside. Instinctively, Ghazan drew his pistol and sword, ready to kill any intruders. The 20 terminators marched together through the main hall in sync. Ghazan expected the terminators to open fire but suspicously eyed the terminators as Modeus walked before them. What happened next convinced Ghazan that Modeus was definitely hiding something. The terminators, as one, bowed before him. Ghazan could not remember anybody winning the loyalty of them.

_.....This will be interesting_ Ghazan mused


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel listened to Ferrore request and saw the uncertainty in Ferrore eyes if i would accept. Ezekiel thought to himself" if i do this for him and i dont get stabbed in the back hmmm and he seems to apprecaite my talents this might be a useful relationship after all".

I will do this task Tech Marine Ferrore and retrieve what you require form this man for the Slannesshi warrior armor to be completed. But i also wonder if i might sercure my troopa equipment to be readied and repaired also colored as Modeus has required of us? Ezekiel awaited Ferroe response but also started linking his troops organization thru his helkmet giving commands and preparing themselves for tongihts hunt.


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: Both ferrore's eyes are bionic, his face a metal mask, just an fyi)

"I will arrange for one of my brethren or the adepts to do the painting. I will attend to your armour myself."

A second voice, the cold slither of a serpent rolling harmonically off a forked tongue hit him and he turned as the haughty melody rose

"Tech-marine, any progress on my new weapon? I do hope you haven't been lax in your duties already after your victory. Also, my armor is in need of repair again. I hope you can find time in your busy schedule to repair my armor." 


Without a word, he snatched up the chainfist and strode past Ghazan into Modeus's throne room with an action like a bowling ball he slid it along the floor to land against modeus's feet. He yelled aloud so the Slaaneshi could here

"I will procure the parts for the chainfist, yet I can assure you that no techmarine will touch his armour until he gives us the respect we deserve. Our duties are beyond his knowledge and none of his concern, and I will not be talked down to. At the end of the day, he needs me, I dont need him"

He turned and strode out of the throne room passing Ghazan he growled

"Take it up with him."

He nodded to the night lord and muttered
"Give me your armour. I'd appreciate it if you could procure me that part all the same. I desperately wish to fix that chainfist"


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel understood Ferrore impatience and Bowed thank you Honored Tech Marine Ferrore i will retrieve the requested item within the next couple of hours. 

Ezekiel Watched Ferroe walk away towards the city in civialin clothes Ezekiels ordered a few of his troops to follow at a distance and await a signal to approach or catch up in seconds if it came to that.

As Ezekiel walked towards his troops he heard Ferrore speaking but decided it is no of my busniss and contiuned he was going to find this pieace for him even if it would help Ghazan the fool live just a little longer in this plain of existence he was obligated towards Ferroe for having a tech marine agaisnt you is never good. 

2 hours later Ezkiel was with a squad of 5 chaos space marines 2 black legion and 3 alhpa he had ordered the Alpha ahead to scout the meeting place the dealer was going to sell the part and he ould use the Black legion troops as the main attackers with ranged support form the alpha legion memebers Ezekiel postined himself in the shadows near by and watched the Buyer slowly walk up to the meeting place then he knocked on the door and a old man probably a cultist because of his tattios answered the door.

Ezekiel heard a but of what they were saying more concentrated on what was behind the old cultist their was tons if weapons equipment and armor all inside Ezekiel thought to himself i i captured that it would surely help my forces and gain favor with Ferrore and Modeus. New plan Ezekiel thought he turned around and saw the black legion troops rdy he prdered them to take the buyer once he lfet for the pieace of equipment he radioed the Alpha Legion troops i want you to take the Dealer as a hostage do not harm him after this deal takes place.

Ezekiel used his vox to radio Modeus : Modeus i have found a cache of equipment that we could use but i was asking if i should take it form the target .To me it looks like heavy weapons power swords chainswords and i see a plasma cannon in the back i await your orders.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak watched, he was sitting in the shadows in the throne room, there was always action in here... After a while something interrupted his meditation, he heard something sliding on the floor and saw Ferrore standing tall in the room, he looked angry, even furious. "I will procure the parts for the chainfist, yet I can assure you that no techmarine will touch his armour until he gives us the respect we deserve. Our duties are beyond his knowledge and none of his concern, and I will not be talked down to. At the end of the day, he needs me, I dont need him", Ferrore yelled out loud, then as quickly as he came he strode out of the room with his metallic footsteps with him.

Nerr'ak decided to get involved in this, he got up and followed Ferrore, once he was left alone with him, he approached him silently from the shadows, his footsteps could not be heard only the sound of his staff against the floor could be heard. He waited for Ferrore to notice him and once he turned around Nerr'ak said, "Calm down friend, I can see you are furious about how he treats you but when you get angry you only feed him, because as you know he is a Slaaneshi and he enjoys your suffering... Heed my suggestion, sit with me, lets chat, clear your mind from thoughts, it will help you stay focused, while work and while fighting. Come, tell me whats on your mind?", Nerr'ak looked at Ferrore, he could not know what emotions are passing through his head, and nor he could read through his eyes as they were bionic.


----------



## Nightlord92

As he examined the terminators, still kneeling, a heavy metallic voice roared above all others. 

"I will procure the parts for the chainfist, yet I can assure you that no techmarine will touch his armour until he gives us the respect we deserve. Our duties are beyond his knowledge and none of his concern, and I will not be talked down to. At the end of the day, he needs me, I dont need him" Ferrore roared

Ghazan heard the Tech-Marine rage against him and could taste the rage and anger rolling off him. Smiling, Ghazan watched the Tech-Marine walk steadily past him, pausing only long enough to speak with hate filled words

"Take it up with him." Ferrore spoke coldly.

Ghazan laughed. Ferrore was losing control. That fact alone filled Ghazan with pleasure. Ghazan knew that next to that deceitful worm Nerr'ak, Ferrore was his greatest rival among the warband/chapter. He was already a slave to the Blood God, dangerously walking on a sword's edge of oblivion. All he would need was a little more pushing, and he would fall to the blind rage so common among the base followers of Kharneth. 

Walking up to Modeus, Ghazan moved to his chainfist left sprawled on the floor and picked it up delicately.

"He is losing himself to the Blood God my lord. A Techmarine must be able to control himself. He will soon become a liability. He holds himself above us. He says we need him....that you need him. As I see it, we have 4 new tech-marines and I doubt they are blinded by Ferrore's rage as he is." Ghazan smoothly hissed in Modeus's ear.


----------



## deathbringer

"Brothers... the slaaneshi Ghazan slights us. He expects us to service his armour like common slaves. I ask you to leave his company to fetter in their rags. This I must ask of you, for I have no desire to let any marine die due to his poor armour, yet they must realise that we are essential, that we deserve respect" 

The night lords armour was ahead of him and he threw himself down next to it, his servo claw sweeping round and he felt his fingers moving over frayed wires twisting them and refusing them with ferocious clips of his servo claw.

His mind was clearing, the blood red rage of khorne seeping from him as he focused upon every intricate wire. Such beauty such delicacy in every coil and fibre.

It called out to him, it needed his attention, the deep groves leaked droplets of congealed oil. It was wounded and he was the healer, slowly he withdrew tools from his cloak, a small pouch yet deceptively powerful. Within it a cream to heal ceramite, to refuse it, strong as before.

Gently a prayer to the machine spirit rushed through his mind as his fingers ran over the seal of the pouch, simple certain strokes, his mind vacant as blessed words rose to the Omnissiah. 

Prayer for strength surity to reseal the wounds

"Calm down friend, I can see you are furious about how he treats you but when you get angry you only feed him, because as you know he is a Slaaneshi and he enjoys your suffering... Heed my suggestion, sit with me, lets chat, clear your mind from thoughts, it will help you stay focused, while work and while fighting. Come, tell me whats on your mind?"

The sly one was with him, words disrupting his prayer, and he felt the glory of the omnissiah receed from his finger tips, leaving a void, a gap.

He felt suddenly sluggish his movements lazy and twitchy yet he responded slowly to the sorceror's words, his mind working slowly, trying to bend the sorceror's own intentions to his will, but what were those intentions?

What lay locked behind those celestial orbs?

Who knew? They were blank, despite the compassion written across his face, the eyes were empty.

So he spoke the truth

"Do you ever wonder if you made the right choice? Any other member of this warband could be expended without a single thought, yet we are vital. e could go to any other warband and find a place at its heart, no doubt, no problems. You are vital to summon daemons, your powers beyond the mortal marine, your abilities superhuman to gods among men. I too am essential, for the armour will not be ready, the tanks unmanned without me, the machine spirits wild and untamed."

He paused allowing his monotone to die in his ears before speaking once more

"He does not make me suffer brother, he irks me, yet i have more power over him than any other. I can leave him open, i can essentially kill him, make him late for battle, and leave him unsupported there in. Yet I cannot do that. It is not within my nature to harm a machine for my own personal gain. Thus i rise and rage for he must realise he cannot do without me, before he pushes me too far and I do something that ends his life and slays my conscience"

Electricity crackled between his fingers and he returned his hands to his robes, dramatically drawing a cloth from within, he began to clean the deep crevices and grooves in his armour.

His bionics flittered to the pouch, he would not open it with others around it. Some secrets must remain thus.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus walked out of the command room and strode off, his lesser daemons had dematerialized and had heard every word.
'My lord. Such a thing is almost impossible, these are no normal marines, they are possesed marines. Me and my brother will talk to them. They will listen to us,' said Yorn.
_'Thank you daemons, you do what you must, but you as well will have to have your armour painted,'_ Corruptus stated.
'If we must, then we must, we have all the time in the world to change our colours back,' said Raado.
_'That is true, so very true,'_ Corruptus said, his hand reached for his vox. He activated it and handed it to Yorn _'Tell the marines the situation.'_


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak patiently listened to Ferrore as he spoke,

"Do you ever wonder if you made the right choice? Any other member of this warband could be expended without a single thought, yet we are vital. We could go to any other warband and find a place at its heart, no doubt, no problems. You are vital to summon daemons, your powers beyond the mortal marine, your abilities superhuman to gods among men. I too am essential, for the armour will not be ready, the tanks unmanned without me, the machine spirits wild and untamed."

Ferrore then halted his speech, he waited for a bit to let his monotonic voice die out in the surroundings and then continued,

"He does not make me suffer brother, he irks me, yet i have more power over him than any other. I can leave him open, i can essentially kill him, make him late for battle, and leave him unsupported there in. Yet I cannot do that. It is not within my nature to harm a machine for my own personal gain. Thus i rise and rage for he must realise he cannot do without me, before he pushes me too far and I do something that ends his life and slays my conscience"

"Moral conscience... Hmm... This are a pair of words I have not heard for a long time. You speak to me about mistakes, about serving another lord, but would it make any difference? Right now you are running away from a fight, confront him, show him that you wont be pushed around. MAKE him respect you.", he paused for a bit, rethinking, coming up with what to say next. I had to say that when you spoke of mistakes it felt like you were talking about turning your back to the emperor, I wont judge you on anything you do, I am a mere tool at the hands of Tzeentch but you... If you decide to leave Khorne you can maintain free will, be a wanderer, you are not evil as must of us are. When I first turned my back on the emperor it was mainly because I wanted more knowledge, I wanted to be left alone but he had to send his marines to haunt me down like a dog. I guess you are keeping secrets, this makes it harder to understand the situation... But as I learned long ago, everyone keeps secrets, even the servants of the emperor.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Mini update for Ghazan and Ferrore because they asked. After Vladimir and Hann have posted there will be a MAJOR update with a change of time and plot ect.

Modeus would listen to Ezekiel over the vox unit then presses it to reply. "I want all the equipment they have so kill them and bring it here." Modeus then switches off his Vox unit and turns his attention to the argument between Ghazan and Ferrore. Modeus would sigh and pushes himself out of his throne and beckons Ferrore to him. Once Ferrore is standing with Modeus and Ghazan he would settle their dispute. "Now you two listen, i want you two to both calm down. I do not care if your gods hate each other and you wish to kill each other but you are both vital to this warband and most importantly you are Brothers in the ways of chaos, siblings of destruction and death to the corpse-gods troops. Put aside your differences and you will become stronger than you are on your own. This is the same for all followers of Chaos. If we remain divided because of petty disputes and insults then we will NEVER destroy the corpse-god and his troops, we will never rule the universe. Only together can we truly win. Do you both understand what i am saying to you both? Together we are strong, divided we fall. Now i want you both to think on your dispute and answer this question: Is it really worth it?" With that Modeus turns and takes his place back on his throne looking at the two.

Modeus would also shift his attention to Nerr'ak who appears to be watching the dispute and motions him over. "I sense you have questions Sorcerer, what are they?"

OOC Again: Everyone who wants to post again can. But Vladimir and Hann NEED to post before i do the MAJOR update which will finish up this part of the blood tournament and move onto the next day and part of the story.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak turned his gaze to Modeus who stood up and decided to break the dispute. "Now you two listen, i want you two to both calm down. I do not care if your gods hate each other and you wish to kill each other but you are both vital to this warband and most importantly you are Brothers in the ways of chaos, siblings of destruction and death to the corpse-gods troops. Put aside your differences and you will become stronger than you are on your own. This is the same for all followers of Chaos. If we remain divided because of petty disputes and insults then we will NEVER destroy the corpse-god and his troops, we will never rule the universe. Only together can we truly win. Do you both understand what i am saying to you both? Together we are strong, divided we fall. Now i want you both to think on your dispute and answer this question: Is it really worth it?", Modeus said and then went back to his throne, he looked on both of them shifting his gaze from Ferrore to Ghazan and back to Ferrore. 

Modeus quickly shifted his gaze to Nerr'ak and said, "I sense you have questions Sorcerer, what are they?". Nerr'ak looked at Modeus, for what seemed to be an eternity. He then spoke up, "I have many questions, most of them will never be answered, but at least some you can answer. Who are the terminators? This is my first questions, my second question is what do you plan to do with your new chapter like warband. Give them to much power and no warband at all will be left. How do you plan maintaining control?"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir regarded Modeus coolly as he gave his orders. What had started as a ragged warband had now grown into an army. Vlad himself had one hundred marines at his command. He soon learnt that he had orders to change their various armour schemes to dark silver. He was also granted the title of 8th Captain.

"My lord Modeus, it is an honour," said Vlad, a tad theatrically. He was having fun, who cares if he sounded sycophantic, "I shall do so immediately." Upon noticing the terminators, Vlad was immediately impressed. Suits of terminator armour were valued more than most inter-stellar ships; and chaos terminators were even rarer. To have 20 under one's command... as well as all of these marines... a large horde indeed. Vlad bowed, and exited Modeus's presence. He turned to see Ferrero, angry. He stormed in and shouted something about a Slaaneshi warrior; it seemed his skills were being dis-respected once more. Vlad sighed inwardly. Nobody valued skill any more.

Vlad quickly voxed his men; they were already organised into ten squads, each lead by a sergeant of sorts. Vlad gave them the order to have their armour turned dark silver, and turned back to Ferrero. He had been taken aside by Modeus, as well as Ghazan. Vlad could practically taste the tension in the air. Ghazan's arrogance annoyed him, but Vlad could see where Modeus was coming from. If he had to choose, Vlad wondered, would Ghazan seem worth it any more? Unless Ghazan could ally himself with another techmarine, and fast, he was in trouble. Vlad, for one, was pleased that his armour was still fully functional, and decided against asking for help.

Vlad walked slowly forward, laid a hand on Ferrero's shoulder, and whispered to him, so only he could possibly hear; "It's not worth it. Not here, anyway. Your time may come one day, perhaps when a sudden darkness befalls us and nobody can see in the confusion." Vlad slipped one of his Night Grenades into Ferrero's robes, making sure nobody saw it. "I hope you find the device intriguing. It's certainly unique."

Vlad moved away, gave a hard glance at Ghazan from under his helmet, before saying aloud;

"And you too, Ghazan. Just like I said to Ferrero just then; we have to stick together, it's not worth it." Vlad's tone was perfectly moderated to sound concerned for both of the marines. Ghazan would never be able to guess what had truly happened.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

As Dasker led his fifty marines down the corrupted city, flanked by five devoted bodyguards, all Khorne Bezerkers and once, a long time ago, World Eaters. They wore ancient mark V (Is it this? Not Sure) Heresy Armour plate, with the Imperial Eagle defiled, and they each boasted the Mark of the Blood God on their shoulder. He looked at his surrounding Marines, each in various colours. 

"Greetings, almighty ones," announced a cutilist, stepping forward in front of the newly promoted sixth company captain. "I hear Lord Modeus has sent you?"

"Aye," Dasker boomed to the cutilist, who was now bowing before the fearsome blood warrior. "You have the paints?"

"Right this way, lords," bowed the cutilist. "I have been expecting your arrival."

"I don't trust him," voxed a bezerker, known as Caludaz. 

"You don't trust anybody, Caludaz." was the response from the Bezerker stood on Dasker's right, Tharius. "Surley the Sixth would be able to overcome mere cutilists, anyway."

"Aye," nodded Caludaz.


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrore was calm when Modeus called him, he was still playing with the breast plate listening calmly to the sorceror's words on good and evil.

They confused him, did he not believe in this cause?

"This conversation is not over" he murmered to the sorceror. it wasn't, his curiosity was engaged.

Then Modeus was speaking and the rage was building in his mind, his hands were balling into fists

" Is it really worth it?"

Then something slipped into his pocket and he felt Vlad's hands on his shoulder his hushed words in his ear

"It's not worth it. Not here, anyway. Your time may come one day, perhaps when a sudden darkness befalls us and nobody can see in the confusion." "I hope you find the device intriguing. It's certainly unique."

Now his hand was playing with the device, explosive indeed, a little ball of disruption, intriguing and the anger was seeping away as he probed the little ball of confusion.

His mind was clear and he looked at Modeus


"This is not about Gods, this is about my self respect. Yes, this is worth it. There can only be partnership if both parties respect the other equally. I have shown respect agreed and researched on his problem. Created a solution and even arranged to deliver the parts, yet in return he is superior and tells me my job. Hence when i receive a token of respect a techmarine will service his armour and not before. Then we can talk about a eutopian partnership of happiness."

He looked straight into Modeus's eyes and waited for the response


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Finishing up this day of the roleplay and moving onto the next.

IC:

Modeus would look at Nerr'ak as he asks who the terminators are and a smile appears across Modeus's face. "They are what remains of the Relictors First Company, the Chapter i used to belong to. They are here to join with me and serve under me. As for your other two questions all shall be reveled in time." Modeus then shifts his attention to Ferrore. "I am in no mood for your quarrel with Ghazan anymore. The rage of Khorne which boils within you stops you apologizing to Ghazan, and the Arrogance of Slaanesh that resides within Ghazan stops him apologizing to you. Now i suggest that you leave each other be. Now if you all excuse me I have something to deal with." Modeus pushes himself out of his chair and walks over to the marines with Grasillis at his side. Modeus, Grasillis and the Terminators start talking as they walk outside, leaving everyone to settle down for the night.

Ezekiel: You manage to defeat and kill all of those guarding the equipment and return it to Modeus. He tells you to put everything in the main warehouse part of the base and go get some rest ready for tomorrow.

Dasker: The Cultists would paint yours and your troops armour to the same dark grey that Modeus wears but leaves the right shoulder for your own individual mark/heraldry before sending you back to the base where Modeus tells you to go and get some rest ready for tomorrow.

Everyone Else: Modeus then tells every marine to go and get some rest for tomorrow will be a big day and alot of fighting will happen so they would need all the strength they can muster. With that Modeus returns to his throne with the 20 Terminators standing as a constant vigil in the middle of the base.

End of Day 1.
_________________________________________________________________

Day Two.

The sun has risen and all of the chaos marines are awakening from their half-sleep which allows them to conserves their energy. As everyone gathers in the main throne room where they would expect to find Modeus and his Terminators they would be confronted with a completely deserted room. There would be no trace of Modeus or the others of the Relictors chapter. All that is left is the helmet of the chaos lord which is placed on the throne in the middle of the room. The strange thing is no doors were opened last night, the sentries didn't see anyone come into the base, Modeus and The Terminators have simply vanished. With the disappear of Modeus, the leader of their warband leaves many questions, but the most important of all is "Who will lead now?" that is the question on every ones minds. There are many factions within the warband and many wished to seize power of the warband for their own, and now they have to chance. The only thing stopping you is the others. You all have now need to decide on what you wish to do either try and establish yourself as leader by forcing the others to submit. Or will you submit yourself to the rule of others. The choice is yours, but one this is certain, The battle for leadership is soon to begin and there will be blood.

Vladimir: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With one-hundred marines at your command you are one of the main candidates for leadership. With the support of Nerr'aks sorcerers you would be near unstoppable, but the question is will he join you? The same goes for trying to gain the aid of Ferrore and his vehicles. Due to the numbers of marines you have your decision is leaning on proclaiming yourself leader and taking the helm of the chaos lord for yourself.

Ghazan: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With one-hundred marines and five handmaidens of Slaanesh at your command you are one of the main candidates for leadership. With the support of Nerr'aks sorcerers you would be near unstoppable, but the question is will he join you? Due to the numbers of marines you have your decision is leaning on proclaiming yourself leader and taking the helm of the chaos lord for yourself. 

Wattnir: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With only five chaos marines and two-hundred cultists at your command you dont stand much of a chance against the others, however you could always pledge your support to another who wishes to lead and go after a high ranking position within their group. Or you could attempt to fight with what you have, or try and gain the support of Ferrore's techmarines and vehicles. The Choice is yours. 

Ferrore:With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With two ancients, eight predators, four techmarines and a laid raider at your disposal you dont stand much of a chance on your own should you turn on the others. But due to your assets you are invaluable to the others and most certainly others will come seeking your support.

Dasker: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With only ten marines and forty cultists you are in one of the weakest positions if you try to go after leadership at the moment. You could always pledge your support to another and eventually take over their warband. That appears to be the wisest choice.

Corruptus: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. You have fifty possessed marines and two lesser daemons at your command. Even though you lack numbers of your troops, they are much stronger than normal marines and able to take on Ghazan's daemons should you decide to fight him. The support of either Ferrore or Nerr'ak would be invaluable to have as that would boost your power and chances of leading the warband. In the end the choice is yours.

Nerr'ak: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With only seven aspiring sorcerer's at your command you are both in the weakest and strongest position. The weakest due to you lack the numbers for a full scale war against the others, but strongest as others will be wanting your support in trying to gain command. As a follower of Tzeentch you can always scheme your way to you top of which ever group you want later on.

Hann: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. You have been wanting Modeus's position from the very beginning and now is your chance, with sixty five chaos marines and eight cultists you are in a moderate position to take command as long as you can silence the others, but you know they wont go quietly. Gaining the support of either Ferrore or Nerr'ak could be vital to your ascension as leader of the warband, but others will also be after their support. You must be quick in the making of your decisions.

Ezekiel: With Modeus's disappearance you need to decide what you wish to do. Either serve one of the others or attempt to establish yourself as leader of this warband. With seventy chaos marines at your command you are in a moderate position for the leadership of the warband. If you can gain the support of either Ferrore or Nerr'ak could be vital to your ascension as leader of the warband, but others will also be after their support. Or you could pledge yourself to another leader and greatly influence the out come of the coming inter-warband war.


As you all stand there thinking it becomes apparent that you should quickly return to your own parts of the huge base that you reside in before a gun fight starts in throne room which would kill almost everyone there. Each of you has your own part of the base which Modeus used to run. The base itself is extensive with four different levels. Each of you controls your own part of the base and wish to extend your influence to the rest. You all have the ancient chose to make: "Be the Conqueror or the Conquered". 

Locations and their Factions:

Vladimir and Ghazan: Your forces occupy separate halves of the upper most level of the base. There are huge rooms on opposite sides of the fourth floor and these have respectively become your HQ's. Ghazan controls the eastern side and Vladimir controls the western side. Linking the two are many small rooms and corridors which will eventually become the battle fields. You two must also be careful as a stairway leads up from the third floor to a room next to your HQ's which the others could strike from.

Ezekiel and Hann:
Your forces occupy separate halves of the third level of the base. There are huge rooms on opposite sides of the third floor and these have respectively become your HQ's. Ezekiel controls the northern side and Hann controls the southern side. Linking the two are many small rooms and corridors which will eventually become the battle fields. You two must also be careful as a stairway leads up from the second floor to a room next to your HQ's which the others could strike from, there are also starts leading from a room next to your HQ's up to the fourth floor.

Wattnir, Corruptus and Dasker.
Your forces occupy separate thirds of the second level of the base. There are huge rooms on opposite sides of the third floor and these have respectively become your HQ's and the large room on the northern size has become a HQ aswell. Dasker controls the northern side and Corruptus controls the southern side, In the eastern side of this level are Wattnir's forces.. Linking the three HQ's are many small rooms and corridors which will eventually become the battle fields. You three are all relatively safe from attack from the first/ground level and the third floor as the stairs leading to them are centered near the edges of the base itself.


Ferrore and Nerr'ak:
You two occupy opposite ends of the ground/first floor of what used to be Modeus's base. Respectively you are the two that the others will be seeking for your support. The vehicles from Ferrore and the Sorcerer's from Nerr'ak. Nerr'ak occupies the eastern part of the ground level which consists of four rooms of varying sizes to house his sorcerer's and alters. Ferrore on the other hand has only two rooms. The first is a medium sized room which connects the throne room to the hanger. The second room he controls is his vast hanger in which he spends most of his time with his fellow techniques, the two ancients and the vehicles which have been won.

OOC: The reason for splitting you up and placing you within HQ's is so that it should create abit more rp should you all go to war. From your HQ's you can now either attempt to take control of the warband diplomatically or through force. But you ALL must first return to the throne room to see which factions remain of course. This part of the rp is known as the Inter-Warband-War and so i hope you all have fun making war on each other for the title of warband leader. Remember no killing each others characters without permission. And fights between Player vs Player shall be dictated by me on who hits/misses/is wounded and how.

OOC: Also the blood tournament HASNT ended. its still going on. You should all make the agreement to allow each other out to compete in it so you can get more men for your factions and the warband. At the end of the next major update i will say that you all went into the tournament, won your matches for today and return with more men. That way the warband keeps its numbers up and we continue through the tournament. Understand what i mean? if not then pm me.


----------



## komanko

"They are what remains of the Relictors First Company, the Chapter i used to belong to. They are here to join with me and serve under me. As for your other two questions all shall be reveled in time.", Modeus answered his questions mysteriously, Nerr'ak knew that he had secrets, secrets that wont be revealed until time was right. He decided to go back to his quarters with his apprentices to meditate. Ferrore will come seeking answers from him and they will continue their discussion later. On his way back to his quarter he saw the terminators, standing still and firm, they were survivors, they were Modeus eyes and ears, they were part of him as he was their ruler. "Something is not right...", Nerr'ak whispered while walking away...

_*Next day:*_
A new dawn has risen, and Nerr'ak was still troubled by last nights events, the warband was tearing itself apart slowly. Nerr'ak decided to get his answers today, he could not stand the mystery that was imitating from Modeus it reminded ironically to much of himself. He decided to get to the throne room first so he could chat with Modeus for a bit. To his surprise sadly everyone were already gathering there, and yet it seemed like fate is laughing at him as no one was seen on the throne and there was also nothing left of the twenty terminators, it was like the vanished through thin air, for no one left this room yesterday. For a moment he was shocked as he realized that no one knew where Modeus is, but then he understood what the repercussions are. He knew that everyone were now thinking of taking control of the warband. The question was who will make the first move. Nerr'ak's gaze turned to the throne, it was empty except of Modeus's helm. Nerr'ak had no intention of fighting for now as his force was a valuable one but at the same time a vulnerable one.

The decision was made, everyone were unimportant, for now Modeus vanished it did not meant he died. Nerr'ak was sure that the other members will or dishonor his helm or will use it for their personal gain, he would not allow this, at least until Modeus's death was proven. With quick steps Nerr'ak walked to the throne hoping to grab the helm before anyone else did. After finishing this Nerr'ak knew that he will have to make himself protected, hes most trusted ally will be Ferrore, firstly because he was the most known to Nerr'ak from all the others and secondly because they were both on weak positions. They were both strong yet weak, vulnerable yet valuable.

Nerr'ak announced, "I shall not participate in this pitty fights, at least not without a reason, if you want to speak, you can find me in my quarters with my apprentices. If you want to meet, come unarmed and with no troops!", saying that Nerr'ak turned his back and walked out of the room, followed by his apprentices and his favorite apprentice the black legion one was standing next to him while they were walking away, not before getting near Ferrore and whispering, "I suggest you come to me at first, before others will come preying on you and your troops."

As he reached his newly found headquarters with his apprentices he decided to decorate it to the glory of Tzeentch, as they finished with their actions, Nerr'ak strapped Modeus's helm to his belt and sat down. "This is mockery, this once great warband will fall in ruins and tatters soon! Tzeentch almighty grant me your strength and power, show me the way!", he whispered silently before closing his eyes and starting to meditate along with his apprentices, the tournaments tome laid near him as he meditated. For now Nerr'ak did not pay attention to the others as he was not afraid, they needed his help as much as he needed theirs. His only hope was that he wont have to choose between Ferrore and Ghazan


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan plotted his next move relaxing upon a bed of silk pillows. The screams and ecstatic moans of the slaves he had sent to retreive them soothed Ghazan as he watched them writhe and squirm under the tender embraces of the daemonettes. Vibrant colored smoke hazed through his HQ from incence burners. Ghazan watched his faithful warriors move through the chamber setting up boxes of crates and sheets of metal for defences. Watching the handmaidens joyfully dance/torture, Ghazan closed his eyes let his mind drift to earlier.

Earlier that day Ghazan had come down to the main floor with the other champion/captains to meet with Modeus. It soon became apperent the chaos lord had disappeared as Ghazan saw Modeus's helm reverently placed in the middle of his throne. 

As the others began to argue and bicker amongst themselves, Ghazan stared at the helm. _"Slaanesh, you test me again?"_ Ghazan bitterly questioned. 

Ghazan opened his eyes to see one of the slaves utter a final deathscream before perishing under the delicate claws of the daemonettes. "What to do, what to do." Ghazan mused. With a full strength company and the Dark Prince's daemons, Ghazan knew he was one of the strongest factions in the warband. His thoughts of easily taking out the other factions were disruppted as he thought of his neighbors. Vlad, roosting across from Ghazan and his men, held as many marines as he did but Ghazan knew he could overwhelm him with the daemonettes and his marines if it came to it.

Ghazan thought of going to Dasker but decided against it. No self-respecting follower of the Blood God would sully his already worthless name by fighting under a Slaaneshi. Thinking of the Blood God, Ghazan remembered that cursed Tech-Marine Ferrore. After his little games, Ghazan knew he had no chance of recruiting him.

Wattnir held so few marines he was worthless to try and sway. 

Hann, that pathetic excuse for a chapter master, held a sizeable number of marines, but could easily be swept aside by his warriors. Besides, Ghazan had no interest in getting a knife in the back and Ghazan knew he would have killed Hann had he a shred of morality or decency in him.

Thinking of Vladimir again, Ghazan dismissed any ideas of recruiting him. It was obvious he was Ferrore's pet and something about yesterday, when the ghoul had addressed him, irked him. Though he saw nothing, Ghazan had a sneaking suspicion that that whelp would go suckling to the Tech-Marine.

Corruptus was another threat. Though he only had about 50 marines, they were blessed ones; their flesh housing daemons of the warp. He also had two lesser daemons with him. He seemed like a smart astartes though, and Ghazan wondered which way the champion would lean to.

Ezekiel came to his mind next. However, the night lord had already shown signs of supporting Ferrore and Ghazan was sure that cursed, wretched, slave to the blood god would poison the night lord against him. 

Lastly, but not least, was Nerr'ak. Though he held barely a handful of men, they were sorcerors, and capable of untold destruction. Ghazan knew Nerr'ak would be plotting himself. He had no idea where the follower of the Liar God would throw his weight but Ghazan would be ready no matter what.

_"All is not lost though"_ Ghazan thought happily. He held the top floor; easily defendable against the others downstairs and Vladimir. Ferrore would not be able to attack him with his machines and Nerr'ak would have to go through the others before he got to him. He would need more men soon though, and Ghazan was happy that the other champions had agreed to allow each other safe passage to further compete in the Blood Tournement.

"No." Ghazan said to himself as he relaxed again. "Slaanesh shall see me through." He would wait and act at the same time, Ghazan decided.

Motioning to a nearby marine, Ghazan watched the marine hurry over and bow.

"What is your name marine." Ghazan said, already disinterested

"Lucian, my champion." The marine said.

"I have a task for you Lucian. The Tech-Marine Ferrore resides on the first floor. Among his coterie of tech-marines are two of the faithful. Go to them. I want to know if they are blinded as Ferrore is. Tell the others to stand ready for anything. Glory to Slaanesh." Ghazan said, drifting off watching the daemonettes mutilate a slave with rapture

"Glory to Slaanesh." The marine said before leaving.

_"Yes"_ Ghazan thought. _"I will be ready"_


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrore almost spat in Modeus's face. The rage of khorne, nay he was calm the night grenade already occupying his mind. Thus he whipped round and turned away his cloak rippling behind him. As he passed Vlad he muttered in his ear.

"Thank you," he paused before adding "my friend"

It seemed someone in this group was willing to share secrets not just take them.

_________________________________________________________________

Ferrore did not sleep, he spent the night working upon Ezkiel's armour, it whispered sweet nothings in his ear, told him of its mysteries, revealed forgotten secrets to him.

The 4 techmarines sat with him and they talked, laughed and dreamed, remembered forgotten days.

The alpha legionnaires talked of the cabal of their loyalties, of the secrets of secrecy they had wired to there machines, the slaaneshi's of fulgrim's fate of the silver sword and the reasons they had left there respective companies.

The ancients watched two giant tombs of metal, beautiful encarcerations. miracles of machinery. Then they too began to speak, talking of rhe time when the emperor came to the for. When they were called from there worlds, when they became astartes, gods amongst men.... the first gods. 

The dawn came up as they talked and others began to move yet the 7 stayed motionless as Ferrore told his own story. The story of how he came to be a consciousness encased in metal, a slave to the blood god.

That was when the first cries sent him running. Modeus was gone.... a new dawn for there warband, a new leader to be found

It was Nerrak that came for him first, he was not surprised. Taking the chainfist and the tau system from Modeus's chamber he retired to his own quarters. His first call was to decide his own desires, then the desires of his faithful, if they were faithful.
__________________________________________________________

He worked upon the chainfist as he thought fingers working at the device. His positioning was so strong yet so weak, with 4 predators and a land raider he could decimate marines yet at this distance it was a small advantage, though the ancients were priceless indeed.

Most important after there affray, Ghazan could not become leader. It was imperative that Ferrore maintain his position of respect or authority. Nay he would leave if Ghazan took control, dissappear into the night, that was a definite.

He would not stand his snide mockery, the horrifying feeling of his disrespect.

Then what to do, should he stand himself, or garner a following, ensuring his own sanctuary opposing Ghazan. Allowing others to push him to the fore if necessary, yet never directly putting himself forwards. He had a plan, now to enact it

Now to ensure his position amongst his troops. Thus he approached his fellow techmarines

"Brothers, last night was the first time I divulged the shame of my past to anyone. I hope you see it as a bond of trust between us. I said from the moment you swore yourselves to me, that I would not have us bow to any. I meant that promise. I ask you to remain with me yet I know that others may come to you and approach you for your support is as valuable if not more so than mine. Hold your oath for I promise I will treat you with the respect you deserve for i will not lift a hand against a brother of the forge. Please I hope you will stay by my side."

He knew Vlad would not oppose him, yet the strength of his numbers would be support indeed. He voxed his brother in arms

"Once again brother I must thank you for the night grenade and your words of comfort. my mind is troubled brother. Khorne fills me with thoughts of glory and leadership, yet i worry. I believe myself in a position of leadership would ultimately lead to more trouble than its worth. I need your thoughts to clear my head my friend. Yet I must add. you are Ghazan's biggest threat in terms of leadership with your numbers. If he comes, you need only vox and I will come with my brothers and the venerables." 


He felt the return of Ezkiel's armour would give him a chance to make his support known yet primarily to gain more support. Thus he voxed the night lord

"Night lord,your armour is ready, my thanks for the device. If it would please you to come collect it, Modeus's dissapearance has given us much to discuss"

First Nerrak.

He approached the sorceror bleeping gently to makehis presence known, hoping not to wake the sorceror from his reverie.

He did not preamble

"I cannot be lead by Ghazan. Wherever he goes I will oppose yet we must ensure that this is finished as peacefully as possible. To fight amongst ourselves merely weakens us amongst the other warbands. I suggest that this be resolved as democratically as possible with us putting our valuable support behind a neutral candidate of the chaos undivided for if one of us was to directly go forward I would believe it would cause far to much friction. My suggestion Vlad. He has the most marines alongside Ghazan and with our support, i doubt any could stand in his way. Your thoughts sorceror?"


----------



## Anfo

Hann listened to Modeus, Hann was to be captain of the 7th company. A captain. Hann was a chapter master, not a lowly captain. And as if to add insult to injury, Hann had to repaint his armor. Truly demoting him from his rank of chapter master of the Pyre. Hann agreed and left. 

While walking to where his won marines were housed, Hann thought angrily about the events that had just transpired. Hann had only 65 marines and a few cultists. If Modeus was trying to make a 'loyalist' chapter, then the other 'captains' would most likely have more men then Hann. Annoyed, Hann voxed Hytr and Kron, and informed them of the current situation. Hann had them send the cultists out to spy on the other 'captains' warbands. He didn't have enough men, but he would have enough info. Hann then said for the marines to head over into the bunker with his other marines. They were to pretend like they had always been there, and that there was no rebellion.

Upon arriving at the marine bunker, Hann introduced him self as their captain. He also ordered them to have their armor painted into that of Modeus. Hann tried to gain the trust of the marines by staying with them for a long time, getting to know them, how they liked to fight and what legion they came from. Just before leaving, Hann placed Kron 'in charge' while he was away.When he left, Hann and all the marines wore their freshly painted armor. Arriving at the warehouse, Hann avoided talking with the others and fell 'asleep'.


Upon awaking, Hann and the others went into the main room. Modeus was gone. So was his terminator retinue. This made Hann's job all the easier. The others began to argue amongst them selfs, they needed a leader, and Hann decided a promotion was due for him. However before making his move, Hann backed into a corner and voxed Kron. Hann listened to the cultists report, and sighed. Most everyone had more men or more powerful men than him. But that wasn't the point. The point was that he knew what his opposition was and the others didn't. Just before signing off, Hann told Kron to get the others ready for war, and that an attack order might be coming to sneak-attack Ezekiel's marines, who where very close to Hanns men.

Hann walked back to the mob of captains and pushed through them. He stopped in front of the throne. He looked at the others, who all glared at him by now. Hann smiled.

"Any objections?" Hann asked, racking his bolt pistol and resting his ax on his shoulder.


----------



## komanko

He could see many things, so much left unknown, while walking through the great planes of the Immaterium, while dreaming... A strange bleep came through, he knew that it did not belong there as the planes were completely empty, at first it was a low bleep but the endless reaches of the warp amplified it and it began to be louder and louder. Soon enough the dream shattered, everything collapsing... Nerr'ak opened his eyes, he realized that the bleeping came from this room, he turned around and saw Ferrore, he smiled at him and Ferrore said, "I cannot be lead by Ghazan. Wherever he goes I will oppose yet we must ensure that this is finished as peacefully as possible. To fight amongst ourselves merely weakens us amongst the other warbands. I suggest that this be resolved as democratically as possible with us putting our valuable support behind a neutral candidate of the chaos undivided for if one of us was to directly go forward I would believe it would cause far to much friction. My suggestion Vlad. He has the most marines alongside Ghazan and with our support, i doubt any could stand in his way. Your thoughts sorceror?"

Nerr'ak considered this words, they were wise, more then he could expect, especially from a follower of the blood god. "Hmmm... You want my thoughts on this... Firstly, I agree Ghazan can not lead us, he is obsessed with pleasure like every other slaaneshi and to proud to admit his mistakes, this makes a tyrant and we don't need more tyrants. Secondly, you suggest Vlad but why? We know nothing about him, you ever spoke to him, you know his plans? ambitions? desires? Putting him in charge will be like putting me in charge, it can be a very good thing but also can turn out to be your worst choice. I suggest, go speak with him, hope that he will share his thoughts with you... My personal choice will be to wait until Modeus's death will be announced and not just disappearance before going to war. On a completely different subject I just noticed that you seem a lot calmer, I think that you are not a servant of the blood god... You are a slave to him... Rage is your own prison techmarine Ferrore."


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezkiel sat in thought will his troops watched all entrances into this side of the thrid floor. 

He had to decide ally myself with an invaluble assest or try for power or just stay out of everyones way.

A thought passed thru Ezekiels mind this is a test to weed out the weak for the upcoming tournment and punish the traitors so Ezekiel had decided on his course of action he would alley hiself with a power that will not be put out in the upcoming battle. 

Ferrore or Ghazan Ezekiel had never liked the Slanneshi warrior but he possed a possible ally in this sitituation and Ferrore the Tech Marine was smart but quickly angred.

Ezekiel thought for hours thinking before he finally decided who he would ally himself to Ferroe for he had to pick up his Armor as well. 

Ezekiel apporached Ferrore's area he had 8 marines following him just in case another faction choose to attack when everyone was shocked at Modeus disapperance.

Honrable Tech Marine Ferrore you reported that my armor is ready and i also wish to discuss some matter's with you. 

Ezekiel waited for Ferrores response


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker blinked. Modeus and his Terminators had deserted them. He knew the only thing to do now was to take over the warband in his Lord's place. However, he would not. Doing so would mean too few warriors right now and too many challengers. He would wait until they all respected him, then he would seize control.

Even if it meant killing Modeus. Who, despite seeing otherwise, Dasker knew he wasn't dead. It was a trick. He was... testing them, to see who would be the most loyal. Speaking to anyone around him, Dasker shouted, "We must stick together! Remain loyal to our Lord, and continue the Tournament in his name!"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad entered the throne room and noted, to his surprise, that Modeus had left. Moving swiftly over to the control monitor, he read to his further astonishment that nobody had entered or exited the room all night. Modeus had simply disappeared. Something didn't ring true. Something didn't seem right. It wasn't long before squabbling began; Vlad would have none of it. He had no desire to seize Modeus' position, and he was sure Modeus would return before long; if he found another leader in his place, he would kill him. His terminators could not be beaten, even with one hundred marines.

Vlad swiftly left the room as somebody went to claim the helmet. He had preparations to make. Reaching the area where his men were posted, Vlad quickly laid out a strategic plan. His area of influence spread across the western side of the top floor of Modeus' command base. There was one large barracks room; with several command consoles and available servitors, as well as barricade material and large blast doors, Vlad set up his HQ. Slaving the servitors to the command consoles, he quickly set up a command network, linking all of his men together by vox and creating a small strategium, with a command map of the immediate area. He then posted 20 men in the HQ, either guarding or strategising.

Next, Vlad had the staircase leading up behind his HQ barricaded with several crates; as you came up the staircase, there was a small corridor leading to a blast door into the HQ. He set up the barricade near the blast door, and had 10 marines posted there at all times. 

Then, for the two small rooms and the corridor leading to Ghazan's forces. Vlad set up several layers of defensive barricades in each chamber, with 30 marines in each room. Several heavy bolters lined the barricades. Both chambers lead to blast doors into the HQ at the back. At the front, there was a set of basic doors leading into a long corridor, and on the other side, Vlad expected it was symmetrical. Finally, Vlad had the remaining 10 marines posted as his personal guard; satisfied with his defensive precautions, he returned to the HQ, and set up a secure vox transmission. He addressed it to Ferrero.

*+++ Ferrero, do you read me brother? +++* Vlad knew Ferrero's enhanced armour would pick it up, and, making sure the connection was fully secure, continued:

*+++ Recent events have changed the situation. You will no doubt be approached by many asking for your aid. You and Nerr'ak both. I will understand if you choose to serve another; but I believe I have a solution that would be beneficial. Neither of us would have command, for that would lead only to dispute; we will both command our factions evenly. By working together, we can weather this storm and, upon Modeus' return, we will both be alive and still possessing potent forces. If Nerr'ak wishes to join me also, then he will also lead equally. +++*

Vlad paused before continuing: *+++ Even if you do not decide to join me, I believe that you would benefit from having a look at the molecular translation in Modeus' chambers. I have the data here in my command chambers, but cannot interpret it, neither can any of the consoles I have here. I am sure you can. I think that Modeus and his terminators have teleported away, and watch us all now, judging us. If we can determine the molecular translation as teleportation, we can perhaps gain the planetary co-ordinates, and follow him through. We could escape this, which will soon become a hell-hole, before anything even starts to go wrong. My computers, your knowledge, and Nerr'ak's power; we could create a teleporter, if we work together. Failing that, we can always make sure none of us falls in this conflict. +++*

*+++ Please consider my offer and what I have said. Vlad out. +++*


----------



## deathbringer

Ferrore gave the high pitched whine that constituted a laugh.

"Are we not all slaves? If Tzeentch clicks his fingers do you not jump? Rage is indeed my prison yet it has not consumed me. I do not lust for blood like other servants, and the machinations of the machine leave no room for such petty emotions. It is my shield against Khorne's leash. Yet another reason why I feel myself unfit to lead and intend to place my weight alongside another. As for Vlad, he is my comrade in arms, i have fought along side him and though i know him not I trust his judgement. However i will do as you say and consult him. I thank you for your council sorceror"

His vox buzzed and Vlad's voice scythed through his mind, triump and excitement flooded him first yet the words gave him more thought that he realised. Rushing to the chambers on the fourth floor he scanned the data hungrily yet his excitement was for nothing.

"On an Imperial world brother your suspicions would be good, yet in the warp, this is quite normal and consistent with the data my sensors read regularly. Other than that, I agree Modeus is watching, yet to run away and hide shows weakness. His dissapearance is clever, we will fight amongst ourselves pushing the strongest to the fore, modeus will return and defeat the strongest reinforcing his authority. It is a simple and brilliant plan and one we must play our part in for those that are seen as the weakest will be pushed to the rear, will be seen as weak in Modeus's eyes. Thus i agree a coalition between us is essential. With my machines and your marines we will by nigh on unstoppable whilst my position will attract others to our cause."

he paused thoughts racing

"Nerrak may join us, i do not know yet I beleive ultimately he cannot be trusted and he will slither and squirm like a snake to remain neutral and in power with both factions, leaping to the stronger when it seems necessary. I believe Ezkiel will join us, his night lords bolstering our numbers whilst I think corruptus would be an invaluable addition.."

He stopped worrying for a second

"It will come down to myself against Ghazan the fracture in the sand a line that cannot be broken for I will not pledge to him nor him to me and thus I believe that will be the final battle, where the other dice fall I do not know. Yet know this my brother, I do not wish to lead, nor believe that I have the capability to do so. Yet I will oppose the slaaneshi at every turn and if that pushes me to the fore then so be it"


"You have much to decide brother yet i will not raise a hand against you whichever side you pick, muse upon it then come to your decision"

Returning to his group he found the night lord waiting for him and he felt glee rush through him. 

"Honrable Tech Marine Ferrore you reported that my armor is ready and i also wish to discuss some matter's with you. "

Presenting the armour too him he muttered gently

"I have buffed out a fair few of the scratches and repaired the air filtration system whilst rebooting and recharging the power cell, rerouting your coms channel through a more secure network. You keep a well maintained suit of armour brother, your forgefathers would be proud. Yet indeed we have something to discuss. The absence of Modeus leads us towards a new leader. I do not believe I am fit for the position yet I wish to ensure that certain undesirables do not get it. In particular the slaaneshi. I believe that will be the line in the sand where the battle will fall too, myself against Ghazan. I desire your support brother, a coalition between us would make a strong force indeed and would give us the power to ensure the leader we desired held strong over this warband. Who that leader will be i do not know, though I would appreciate your thoughts on the matter."


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: deathbringer, i need you to either respond to my character in a postiive or negative way, that way I can continue my story. My men may be your with the right answer)

Wattinr was practicing a new fake when one of his cultists came running into the room in full panic and bowed before him. "Most high and mighty warrior our leader, the Great Modeus, has disappear; along with his entourage." Wattinr stop in mid-swing, feeling the blade smack against the wall as its angle caused it to fly from his hands and impale into the wall. Wattinr smartly turned around, and stomped over towards the throne room where a crowd of his fellow warriors had gathered. The throne was deserted, no sign of anything ever happening, nor any conflict haven taken place. 

Wattinr listened as he began to hear the seeds of dissent grow amongst the ranks of Modeus troops. Suddenly Hann walked up into the center of the room and positioned himself in front of the throne, a helmet under his arms. “Any objections,” he spoke and glared at each and every one of them; daring them to challenge him. Ferrore spoke something that Wattinr didn’t hear, Nerr’ak piped up, and then the room erupted in cheers, jeers, curses, and even a few fist fights. 

“I will not pick a side of anyone, I follow Modeus and until he returns or another leader is chosen I will stay out of this conflict,” he shouted over the din. He walked out to where his marine sergeant was waiting. 

“Assemble the men, we are moving out to a new location here, at these coordinates.” As the sergeant left him to do what needed to be done he moved over to where Ferrore was just coming out from having talked to Nerr’ak. He put a hand on Ferrore’s shoulder and waited till his battle brother turned and faced him.

“I am still loyal to Modeus, and something tells me that this is a test of our resolve and faith. He is still alive, I know it, and if we hold true we shall carry the day and grow stronger in our own respective areas. I am withdrawing from here to a better place where me and my forces might stay out of this conflict. However, Modeus had placed faith in you, for whatever reason I do not know at this time. If you should prove stronger and need me in your protection of this war band, you can contact me on this frequency. I shall await your answer.” Ferrore took the frequency and nodded, and then Wattinr walked off towards where his men were waiting for him.

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Later that day he stood atop the building tower and gazed down the hill towards the structure where Modeus had set them up initially. Wattinr waited for the other to make their decisions and the battle for the fate of the war band to begin. Once it had, he would choose a side, and not before. Walking back downstairs, he continued to help in the setting up of defenses, and the training of his cultists that they might be more than just cannon fodder.


----------



## komanko

This post has been approved by Reven.

Nerr'ak did not have time to replay as Ferrore finished the conversation, he decided that he will later on vox him about it. Vlad could be an interesting choice, but he will have to know more about him to decide. On the other hand if everyone sides with Ferrore except Ghazan this will be a salughter which means Ghazan's probable death. This was not what Nerr'ak wanted... They had to wage war. Weed out the weak... Show who is capable of leading... Show who they had to beware of... This will be a war of strength just as it will be a war of wits. Nerr'ak heard that it was possible to track someone's soul of he is not yet dead, he decided that before taking any further action he will have to check if Modeus is alive. He entered a trance, deep one... Falling to a near deathly sleep... Nothing could wake him up now except his own will. He saw many things, much unexplainable, much intriguing, but there was something there... After searching for a while he did find what he looked for, but not what he hoped for. From afar he could see Modeus's soul, but as every sorcerer new a spirit in the warp meant that the person was dead, as only librarians and sorcerers knew how to separate their soul from their body. Nerr'ak approached Modeus, he could see him clearly now, he knew that he wont have much information to give so he asked a simple question, "Are you dead?", the spirit nodded, images flying into Nerr'ak's mind showing Modeus's body, with bolter holes in it. "I see", Nerr'ak murmured. 

He woke up from his trance, he opened up his vox transmitter, and voxed _*everyone*_.
_*"Fellow band members Modeus is dead! Ive seen his spirit in the warp and his spirit confirmed the death! I bid you all happy hunting for the crown!"*_

While meditating many questions were still popping in his mind, regarding Ferrore, and Ferrore's trusted brother in arms Vlad. Picking up his transmitter Nerr'ak voxed Ferrore, " I have thought about your words, I am indeed a slave to Tzeentch with no doubt, the difference between us it that I'm doing it from my free will. You seem to me as suffering under the stone fist of Khorne. Why not free yourself from rage. Let it out... Burn it out... Empty it... Clear your minds from other thoughts, find that rage which boils at you, you either must confront it as this rage must have a source or you will have to live with this rage forever. The machine spirit will not protect you forever. I heard about vile machines, the will of the gods drives them. The Defilers. What if in the end rage overwhelms you and you will become a sort of a Defiler... what then... what then... Think of this words, I suggest make a change... You are seem redeemable, find a life that suites you better, you do not seem to be the war like type Ferrore, you must have a better place. I wont stop you from staying, I'm just hoping that you know what you are doing."


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan was sharpening his blade when Nerr'ak's voice crackled over the vox.

"Fellow warband members Modeus is dead! Ive seen his spirit in the warp and his spirit confirmed the death! I bid you all happy hunting for the crown!" Nerr'ak spoke over the vox.

Immediately, Ghazan stopped sharpening his blade. Standing up from the comforting silk, Ghazan looked upon the faces of his warriors; each of their faces conveyed a hunger to attack.

Ghazan could not help but laugh. His warriors looked upon him with questioning eyes.

"My champion, should we not attack now and ensure your rightful ascension?" A nearby marine asked.

"My faithful warriors, I have lived long enough in this universe to know that trusting the words of a sorceror is a good as falling on your own blade." Ghazan joked

"Slaanesh has plans for Modeus and i greatly doubt the words of the sorceror are entirely for our benefit." Ghazan continued

_"Still, this does present an opportunity"_ Ghazan thought.

From his human pawns among the some of the other champions, Ghazan had learned the possible growing alliance against him. Ghazan knew Modeus wasn't dead, merely testing his champions. Ghazan swore that he would not look like the weakling here who was afraid of using his power. 

"However, if there is even a shard a truth in what the sorceror says, then we must ensure the warband does not fall to that maniac Tech-Marine." Ghazan smoothly hissed after contemplating. Any would-be claiment to Modeus's throne would need Ferrore's support and Ghazan knew that worm would be the true power behind any puppet ruler.

"Brothers, it is time we stepped up our game. The lines are being drawn against us, but we are warriors of Slaanesh. We are perfection incarnate. No brain-addled tech-marine will plunge this warband into ruin while my hearts still beat." Ghazan roared to the approval of his men.

"Marion. Rafial. Take your men and begin scouting and securing the rooms leading to Vladimir's HQ. Any resistance from his men must be dealt with harshly. Ensure they learn the price of betraying one of Modeus's lieutenants. I want this warehouse to ring with the howls of our enemies." Ghazan calmy said.

Beating their fists against their chest plates, the sergeants began moving off and leaving with their men.

A thought came to Ghazan's mind as he relaxed on his bed, the daemonettes forming a guard around him. Smiling to himself, Ghazan voxed to Ferrore

"Oh tech-marine. You have something that belongs to me." Ghazan's silky voice intoned over the vox. Ghazan imagined Ferrore trembling with fury hearing his voice and ghazan gave a quiet laugh.

"I would appreciate if you would put aside your plotting and bring my chainfist to me. I might even allow you to serve under me you agree to bow down." Ghazan said, baiting Ferrore.

After speaking with Ferrore, Ghazan voxed over to Nerr'ak.

"Sorceror, regardless of the veracity of your vision, it is imperitive that this warband doesn't fall apart. You know the others will come together to finish me and my warriors, and by doing so mortaly wound the warband." Ghazan said, knowing that it was the truth.

"I will not bow to that slave and I will not bow to any puppet of his. You know the disdain Khorne hold for you and me. How long do you think we will survive if one of the blood god's ilk claims leadership?" Ghazan asked

"Neutrality will not keep you alive for long Nerr'ak. Ferrore will grind this warband to dust when he finally falls to Khorne and the others are blind to this; Ferrore's honeyed words of equality are turning them to his cause." Ghazan vehemently spoke over the vox.

"Think on my words sorceror. It does not matter that I lead, only that I keep any usurper's from Modeus's throne until...if...he returns." Ghazan said


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel took the armor fofrm Ferrore thank you i do not know if you know this but most Night Lords share a special bond with their armor it is one with us and we with it togeather we create Terror and Fear.

But i understand i agree to this colation between us.

My opinion of who would be a good Warband leader let me see Ghazan no he is filled up with selfish thoughts all the time and grand illisuons of power same with Hann he can lead but he does not understand a majority of the plotical concerns that com with it and me i will not i came for Modeus because of redemption with my company with out him i gain none so it is fultil for me.

Vlad is smart but utterly ruthless it serves him well but yet their are doubts to each person as well as benifits. 

i must think but first i must tell the this warband something.

Ezekiel left Ferrore with a bow and contiuned to the main area of the base with his armor back Ezekiel could do this. 

Brother the vox hissed i have something to tell you all of you so listen well. As you know we are immortal to time's affects as long as we wage eternal war but we truely never die even if our mortal shells die, you see to the Demons of the warp we are mere currency and tools to futher their own goals with the right bartering tool we can bring back the dead to this relam that is all i leave you to think about that.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr heard the annoucement over the vox system as Nerr'ak sent the news out openly, and then invited them to start the slaughter. Wattinr new now that soon many would die all for the ambition of a few. He was determined to survive, for even though Nerr'ak was a potent sorcerer, Wattinr sense still told him that Modeus was alive, and that he would return soon. 

Wattinr moved back to the tower, and kept watch for any sign of the coming conflict.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus was just waking from his slumber when Raado materialized next to him.
_'Corruptus my lord, your leader Modeus has disappeared, in the night. I do not know how, somehow I couldn't materialize near the throne room,'_ the Daemon said.
Corruptus was on his feet in the time it took one of his hearts to beat.
_'You and Yorn, ready your weapons and follow me,'_ Corruptus said, _'I shall prepare the marines.'_
Corruptus walked outside of his command room and looked at his warriors, they didn't sleep at all last night, the daemons in their bodies wouldn't allow it.
So Corruptus let out a blood-curdling raor and the Possesed responded by readying for battle.
As he jumped down the stairs, Corruptus put his helm on and made his armour battle-ready. He knew a fight would break out.
As soon as he arrived at the throne room, he saw that many of the other Marines were already here. There was some comotion over who should take over the leadership of the warband. Even though Corruptus knew that change would be favoured by Tzeentch, he also knew that Modeus was a great leader and that he shouldn't gamble his chances on such in-bred swine as Han.
_"Any Objections,"_ he said.
_'Just one,'_ Corruptus responded as he came into the view of everyone and raised his bolter.
Just as he was about to fire, Yorn appeared in front of him and spoke.
_'My lord Corruptus, this may sound out of line, but what if Han could lea...'_
_'You dare speak such words, Modeus is alive and well, he is testing us, and I plan to make him proud, I will kill anyone who even thinks of going against Modeus!'_ Corruptus yelled, he then fired a shot at Hans feet as a sign he was serious.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"I will not believe it," vowed Dasker to the Marines of the Sixth gathered around him after the vox. "I cannot believe it. Modeus would not desert us like this. You there, Tharius."

"Yes, my lord?" asked Tharius.

"You are in command whilst I continue the Blood Tournament," announced Dasker. "Do not give no ground, and close all vox-links with _everybody_, until Lord Modeus returns. Understood?"

"But, my lord?"

"Lord Modeus is not dead yet," vowed Dasker. "And when he returns I will be his most loyal. Make a fortress. You may have to defend yourselves from the outside."

"Yes, My lord," bowed Tharius. "I will have the defences ready."

"Good," Dasker snapped, running out of the building to find more prey. "Now, I have a mission to achieve. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"


----------



## revan4559

OOC: This is a mini update and the rules on the Blood Tournament. You can go to the blood tournament once per major update(once per day in the thread) for more men. As the inter-warband war is more important the blood tournament fight will be fast-forwarded and you return to the base with your new men. At each minor update i will tell you what you have fun, or you can pm me before hand so i can tell you what you have won and you can post it yourselves. Now seeing as Dasker is the only one who has gone to the blood tournament i can only really update for him while the rest of you continue to roleplay with each other.

IC:
Dasker: After a long and length battle with another champion of chaos, who belongs to another small-medium sized warband, you finally manage to win. After winning this battle in the blood tournament with only a minor cut on your cheek to show for it you return to the base with twenty five marines of chaos undivided at your command. Once back at the base it appears everyone is still trying for leadership, or to be exact. Hann.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak did not have a chance to hear Ferrore answer him as Ghazan also voxed him,

"Sorceror, regardless of the veracity of your vision, it is imperitive that this warband doesn't fall apart. You know the others will come together to finish me and my warriors, and by doing so mortaly wound the warband.", he thought to much of himself Nerr'ak thought. He had no chance to replay as Ghazan did not finish his speech yet, "I will not bow to that slave and I will not bow to any puppet of his. You know the disdain Khorne hold for you and me. How long do you think we will survive if one of the blood god's ilk claims leadership? Neutrality will not keep you alive for long Nerr'ak. Ferrore will grind this warband to dust when he finally falls to Khorne and the others are blind to this; Ferrore's honeyed words of equality are turning them to his cause.", Nerr'ak heard his words, Ghazan apparently did not know the position he is in and the position that Nerr'ak was in.

"To answer your question Ghazan, I will survive as long as I want, I keep council to Ferrore and as time passes your position only gets worse, but there is a chance for you to survive. If you agree, I will offer the same to Ferrore. This shall be a Council of three, which is led by me because I'm the neutral side. Join me and you both shall be my right hands. I can promise you equality, though I don't trust you, you are reliable and proved to be deadly. You say that Ferrore will lose himself in rage but I believe that he has many years a head of him before that happens. So next time spare me does diplomatic tricks. You want to destroy him, just say it... I'm the manipulator not you. If you are indeed interested, come and we shall create a plan and sign our agreement.", Nerr'ak finished talking and closed hes vox, he informed the Black Legion aspirer now known as Corpus Bael that he will be in command here for a while. Once Ghazan arrives, if he arrives tell him to wait in my room and after I finish my business I will come. Saying that Nerr'ak took his leave and went towards the tournament grounds to win a much needed support for his troops.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"My lord," Tharius bowed deeply upon Dasker's return, complete with a new bodyguard of 25 traitor astartes, in the same colour as Dasker but displaying the heraldry of Chaos Undivided. "You have returned."

"Yes," Dasker remarked. "I have been victorous and I have new warriors to the sixth company. I have explained our... ah, situation to them."

"Yes milord," bowed Tharius. "Nobody has dared to attack thus so far. We have managed to secure several ammunition loads from a nearby ammo store and we have set about digging a tunnel so we can access it underneath the factory. Soon, we will have a limitless supply of ammo."

"Or at least until they notice that their ammo's been nicked," pointed out the appointed commander of the fifty Cutilists, Shazeek. Once a member of the Cadian 54th, Shazeek had changed his name and fled the regiment, taking the head of the colonel to show his loyalty to the ruinous powers. 

"We will stay here," ordered Dasker to the now assembled thirty five chaos marines and the fifty cutilists. "I have spies at work in the others bases and they will secure vital information for us. Tommorow I will enter the Blood Tournament once more, and we will have more followers. For now... we wait."


----------



## deathbringer

Things were happening so fast and ferrore was the eye of the storm. Ezkiel's words brought joy to his heart and he extended his hand. In taking it the bond was formed his first coalition, his first official ally. A secret one, a deadly one.

They seperated and wattnir whispered hushed words in his ear

“I am still loyal to Modeus, and something tells me that this is a test of our resolve and faith. He is still alive, I know it, and if we hold true we shall carry the day and grow stronger in our own respective areas. I am withdrawing from here to a better place where me and my forces might stay out of this conflict. However, Modeus had placed faith in you, for whatever reason I do not know at this time. If you should prove stronger and need me in your protection of this war band, you can contact me on this frequency. I shall await your answer.”

He paused, there was wisdom in that ancient head and he nodded taking the frequency he sat alone and thought, thought of the purpose of this dissapearance.

Yet then his thoughts were turned upside down

"Fellow band members Modeus is dead! Ive seen his spirit in the warp and his spirit confirmed the death! I bid you all happy hunting for the crown!"

Interesting admission of the sorceror. Was it true, or was it yet another plot to make out the weak. Nay some did not believe it. Dasker cried in outrage and Corruptus snarled a riposte to Hann's futile challenge. 

Oh what to do. what to do?

First Wattnir must be responded too

"Brother your words, let alone your offer has given me much to think about. Whether modeus is dead or not let us think. If he is dead, then our band needs a new leader. If he is not, then why leave? To test our loyalty, bah why go to such trouble to dissappear entirely. Nay he is watching us and to bow down and surrender to others in Modeus's name is a poor test of strength. I believe he wants us to fight, for the strongest candidate for leadership to emerge, come to the fore and take control. Then after he has eclipsed the others and subverted their will. Modeus will return, there will be a conflict and there will be no doubt that the victor is indeed the right man to lead us to godhood, to lead us across the stars. If that man is indeed Modeus then his leadership will be reinforced in iron. Thus we must play this game of his and ensure that undesirables do not take control, that the warband does not crumble in upon itself and remains strong, nay stronger. For would Modeus wish to return to find us divided or united under one banner, our warband stronger than ever?"

he paused

"To run away and refuse to fight merely suggests you do not have the conviction to stand and hold. Nay. I do not know if my plan is correct, yet i intend to bring as many around me as I can and create a group that cannot be ignored. I do not intend to hold leadership myself, the sporadic nature of my rage and its tempestuous khornate fury makes me unreliable and thus I intend to push forward a candidate of the undivided. A brother that appeases all Gods, My personal preference was Vlad yet others are not so certain and thus I am indeed willing to take council from older and wiser minds than mine. Including yours brother."

He continued mind racing

"The fracture will be with Ghazan and though Hann will press for leadership he is well known to be an idiot and a buffoon and will be easily broken by those that choose to turn upon him. I cannot make peace with Ghazan nor he with me and that is where the fracture will come."

"The wisdom of your ancient mind would be a welcome boon, whilst a blademaster of Khorne is a deadly adversary and a precious ally indeed. Thus i ask not only for a coalition between us yet for your advice and wisdom. Muse upon my words brother, though i intend to go to the blood tournament I will always be reachable."

He cut the vox and moved towards his ancient yet the voice of the sorceror made him pause

"Really your free will. Maybe at the beginning yes, but now, you could just leave his service really? No he has you in his grasp and your slavery is eternal as is mine."

"Do you believe Khorne's rage has an end? Nay he holds me as tightly as you do your staff. I am endebted to him with my life, and when he offered me the chance to live I grasped it. I could have died, I was free to chose. I like you chose of my free will and thus i must repay him with lives, with blood and skulls. I will do so, yet it is true, perhaps I am not the wartype. Perhaps that is why i try to talk to ally and finish on strength of arms and numbers. To finish this without resorting to petty violence and weakening our numbers. Yet it will come to fist against fist man against man and then Khorne's rage will be a welcome boon. Yet one day, perhaps i will become slave to all the gods, gain each of there blessings, feel the bliss of there favour and the wrath of there dissapointment. Who knows, I am not ready to be free yet, there is much I must do."

"As for the future, where else is there job for a techmarine but in the fires of battle, no I am tied to battle as you are."

He paused waiting yet no answer came, a new fresh sly voice slithered across the vox. Ghazan... the Slaaneshi taunted him

"Oh tech-marine. You have something that belongs to me. I would appreciate if you would put aside your plotting and bring my chainfist to me. I might even allow you to serve under me you agree to bow down."

The rage bubbled roaring at the insolence and his fingers closed around the half finished chain fist. He wanted to smash it, to crush it into a thousand pieces but he couldn't, he loved it, the cool feeling of the metal on his fingers, the tingle of electricity over his sensors. Then he was calm, an icy void running through him and his fingers rushed over the device, soldering and moulding

He did not reply, merely blasted the sound across the halls through his voxponder, volume maximum. The techmarines and ancients turned as one as bow down echoed through his quarters and Ferrore growled

"This is why we stand tall"

"Guard the doors, focus the 4 predators and the ancients upon the single entrance, if they try to come through with bolters, give them one chance to lower there weapons. If the weapons are heavy enough to damage armour or they dont lower, rip them to shreads. I go to the blood tournament I will return soon enough"


As he walked through the city towards the arena he gave a low growl through the vox, his attention focusing upon corruptus, how he had stood up to Hann. A worthy ally.

He opened the vox link and growled

"Modeus is testing us. I agree yet I have one question for you brother... why?"

_____________________________________________________________
The walk back from the blood tournament felt so much further that the walk there, He felt wrecked his heart pounding with exertion, yet there was a small glimmer of triumph

He had been victorious.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad was disappointed when his suspicions proved wrong, but nevertheless he planned on. Modeus had somehow disappeared. Ferrero took his leave, having impressed upon Vlad that he would like to see an alliance. Vlad allowed him to return to his sector, before he prepared to open a vox channel, when he heard Nerr'ak's voice:

Modeus had died. Vlad's eyes widened incredulously. Dead. An interesting position. If this was true, then somebody would have to seize command. But Vlad knew whoever lead would always fall. Strong leaders became natural targets, they gained enemies, they became hated; Vlad knew this. He knew it was inescapable. That was why he would survive, as he always had. For eternity. Vlad immediately opened up a vox channel to Ferrero.

*+++ My brother. It seems an alliance between us is necessary now. I do not know who else you have allied with, but if you have, and wish to accept my offer, please tell me whom; I am a warrior Undivided, and will care not whom they serve. I will not choose Ghazan over you, my brother; he is direectly opposite me, and however I try to ally with him, he will always be within striking distance. I cannot trust him. Past experience has told me exactly what comes of allying with such characters. Not necessarily Slaanesh; but his character, often typical though it may be of the Dark Prince, will always stab you in the back. I know that Khorne, at least, is not fickle; but do not try and preach to me, +++* Vlad chuckled, *+++ However much I trust you, I will not trust you into serving Khorne. I remain Undivided so that I have no permanent obligation to serve anyone. Yet, anyway.*

Having sent his transmission, Vlad patched the reply so it would filter through his helmet, stationed his men on guard, and left for the Blood Tournament, with his 10-man bodyguard. Although they wouldn't fight with him, they would make sure he was under protection to and from the tournament.


----------



## emporershand89

The vox clicked off as Ferrore finished his words with Wattinr and moved onto more pressing business. On the other end Wattinr paused, shcoked by both the wisdom of the words and the truth that wrung in it. Wattinr new now that he had to grow and committ to one side; else he be destroyed. He reactivated his vox and sent a messgae to Ferrore.

" Brother, though I was skeptical of your at first, your words ring with both truth and wisdom. I will join you in your quest to gain power. However, please keep in mind that I am faithfull to Modeus, and that I still strongly beleive that he isn't dead yet. Putting that aside, henceforth, i will aid you in your quest. My men will remain stationed here in our fortress until such a time as you decide it is time to act."

He switched frequencies and hailed Dasker. " Dasker, though yu and I have some differences, we both are loyal fighters of Khorne. I have joined Ferrore, and I ask that you do the same. I feel you and I are close in our goals and feeelings of loyalty to Modeus. Let us combine forces and work to preserve his idea, his vision, what do you say???"

He shut down the caster, giving it to the cultists, and then walked over to his sargeant. "Patricio, stay here and keep training them to be elite fighter. i will take Rolis and go continue the blood tournement in Modeus name."

"You will be done Great One," and Patricio bowed before him. collecting his things, Wattinr went to the blood tournement and continued the fight for the vision he so desperately fought to preserve.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan almost spat on the ground listening to Nerr'ak. _Has the warp destroyed his mind completely_ Ghazan roared inside his own mind. The daemonettes that formed a cordon around him sensed his displeasure and offered soothing caresses. Waving them away, Ghazan rose from his bed and calmed down the tidal wave of anger he felt. When Ghazan wasn't happy, Slaanesh did not receive his due pleasure. Ghazan's anger was a heresy in itself. 

Calming down, Ghazan sheathed his sword and holstered his bolt pistol. Ghazan was not a fool. The sorceror's plan was an obvious trap. Nerr'ak would twist things to his own end and almost assuradly kill Ghazan when he wasn't looking. Ghazan would not bend his knee to either that dog Ferrore or Nerr'ak.

The sorceror thought Ghazan was weak. That was a mistake. He knew the other champions were jealous of him. He knew they schemed and plotted. Soon they would make their move and try usurping Modeus's throne. Ghazan swore that he would not look weak or look in concert with the others when Modeus returned.

He would need more men if he was to survive and continue the fight to come. 

"My faithful warriors. I take my leave of your fine company to bring back more warriors for our cause. While I am away I want this level on lockdown. No one is to enter or leave. Glory to the Prince of Chaos." Ghazan's silky voice echoed through the chamber.

With his daemonettes forming a close bodyguard around him, Ghazan walked off to another round at the Blood Tournement.

_Several Hours Later._

Ghazan collasped back onto his bed with a happy sigh. Truly he had earned Slaanesh's favor today from beautiful pain he was in. Every cut sang with a thousand promises of joyous agony and every bruise echoed the rapture of Slaanesh.

He had not just won himself ecstasy though and the booted stomps of more warriors and the delicate footfalls of daemons filled Ghazan with great pleasure. 

Ghazan marvelled at the 30 new marines and 5 daemonettes he had won as he lounged in his bed. _"Let us see who is the weakling now."_ Ghazan thought with a sly smile. Remembering the sorceror's words, Ghazan slowly voxed to Nerr'ak.

"Sorceror, I have thought on your words. Have you gone completely insane? A council composed of followers of Slaanesh, Tzeentch, and Khorne? Nothing would be accomplished except the breakup and destruction of the warband. I do not hide my distaste for Ferrore and his ways. Whether it takes centuries or decades, he will fall and I will not allow that Tech-Marine to destory the warband. Wherever your loyalties lay sorceror, know this: I would gut this entire warband if it means keeping Ferrore and his pets from leading it."


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel contiuned to the tournament with his warriors it was a quick battle the oppenent didnt even offer a challenge just fell as fast as it started it won 50 cultists and 10 chaos space marines form the Word Bearers.

Ezekiel left with his winnings and his escort they headed back to the base. as Ezekiel walked a Marine form the escort said in a wisper " sir do you believe Modeus dead" No was all Ezekiel said to him and contiuned to think of his coaltion with Ferrore and other possible allys.

When they reached the base Ezekiel ordered a squad leader to take the new recruits to get their armor color changed. 

Ezekiel ordered the troops not on guard duty to start training and practing close combat and ranged.

Ezekiel wondered what the other were up to he knew Hann was plotting something mabye a take over but Ezekiel would stay out of that mess and Ghazan was schemeing something but everyone has their own schemes and agenda's.

Ezekiel knew that Modeus was not dead and also no one seemed to realize that this was all a trap to elminate a few and see the strongest survive why would Modeus do this now was it to assure that their troops were loyal to him or was it to elminate the threats it was one of the two Ezekiel atleast knew that.

Ezekiel thought of the Terminators that had been their before Modeus arranged disapperance and what role they would pose.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus caught the Tech-marines message. He did not know why, he had theories, but none made any form of reasonable sense.

He could be testing our loyalty. But he had already done this, he had already been shown that Han will jump at any opportunity to take power and that everyone else was either to follow Han or to form their own coalitions. Corruptus knew that he could only fully trust himself, and maybe the Tech-marine. Yes, he could trust the Tech-marine.

Corruptus opened up his vox "Ferrore, I believe that we should open negotiations, I believe that we could work well together."
He cut the vox and looked at everyone in the throne room.
'I shall leave now, to the blood tournament...'
He turned and went for the door.

(OOC: If anyone wants to attack me, attack me now.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Dasker, though you and I have some differences, we both are loyal fighters of Khorne. I have joined Ferrore, and I ask that you do the same. I feel you and I are close in our goals and feeelings of loyalty to Modeus. Let us combine forces and work to preserve his idea, his vision, what do you say???"

The voice of Wattinr ran through the vox link attached to Dasker. He switched it off for a brief second and turned to his men. "Do you think we should ally with this fellow Khorne warrior? He has the Techmarine on his side which will help us, and he is also loyal to Modeus. I need your opinon, warriors of the sixth."

"I reckon we shouldn't," said a Chaos Space Marine, but he was cut across by the cheers of the rest of Dasker's company, wanting to join with another Khorne force. 

Dasker opened the vox and replied, "I will join your men Wattinr, as long as you do not take any of mine."

Not waiting for Wattinr's response, Dasker turned to Tharius and remarked, "You're in command here. I need to enter the Blood Tournament once more."


----------



## revan4559

Vladimir: After returning from the blood tournament victorious you now have a total of one-hundred and forty marines at your command for the upcoming warband war that will eventually kick off. After returning to your base you feel like you should sit down and call for Ferrore to come to you so you can talk about tactics for the up coming war.

Ghazan: You have returned from the blood tournament with another five handmaidens of Slaanesh, another thirty warriors of Slaanesh and a barely functional suit of terminator armour that will require alot of spare/replacement parts for it can be wore and used in combat. You get the feeling you should call Nerr'ak to your part of the base to try and convince him some more to join you as his sorcerer's will be invaluable in the up coming war.

Wattnir: You managed to win your round at the blood tournament for the day and return victorious with another forty five chaos marines of Khorne at your command who are all calling for more blood. This gives you a grand total so far of fifty marines and two-hundred cultists. Due to them being warriors of Khorne they will want blood soon so you must attack another one of the factions.

Ferrore: After winning your match at the blood tournament you have been gifted with fifty chaos marine of your own. These will be extremely useful for now you have some more troops which can actually attack the others factions should they not submit to you trying to reform the warband. Ghazan however still out numbers your own forces but luckily you have allies.

OOC: For Dasker your only allowed to go to the blood tournament once per major update and you have already been. Winning some more chaos marines. But ill be nice so look below.

IC:
Dasker: As soon as you step outside of the base you are confronted with thirty World Eaters of Angron and one-hundred cultists(cannon fodder). They would all pledge allegiance so you have no need to return to the blood tournament again today as another warband has already come to join you. You should return to your base but due to the marines being the spawn of Angron The Chosen, The Blessed of Khorne they will need blood soon so you need to decide who you wish to attack with your forces.

Corruptus: You have won your round at the blood tournament with a minor wound to your left shoulder but it should heal if you rest it for a few hours to a day. For winning your round at the blood tournament you have gained another eight lesser daemons of the gods along with thirty marines of chaos undivided. Your forces are slowly growing but still not strong enough to take on the big players Ghazan or Vladimir. An idea came to your head about attacking Wattnir and beating him to gain control of his cultists and marines.

Nerr'ak: You finished your round at the Blood tournament. You managed to defeat yet another sorcerer in the battle one blessed by Tzeentch. For beating this sorcerer you have gained the fifty marines that were his warband. Each one is painted in the colours of Tzeentch along with wearing a tabard with the Great Eye on the center of it. Your forces are slowly growing soon you will have enough men to rival the others.

Hann: After going to the blood tournament and returning after completely destroying your opponent your faction within the warband is now at the strength of one-hundred marines and fifty cultists. Your forces are growing and soon you will be able to match Vladimir's and Ghazan's forces, but first you feel you should conquer the others as they have less men than you, and defeating their leaders means you can gain their troops.

Ezekiel: You have won your match in the blood tournament and return to your base. You now have a total of one-hundred chaos marines at your bidding. You feel that if you wanted to you could fight those with less men to take over their factions.


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: let it begin boys)

Corruptus's voice was sweet music to his ears, barring a massive betrayal, he was home and dry. He decided to pause a minute to review, then contact everyone.

50, 50 marines of his own and allies pouring out of his skull on the words of his silken tongue. All because they believed modeus was dead.

Who the fuck knew. It seemed too perfect, no sign of a struggle as if he had just dissappeared upon the wind. No 20 terminators and a lord do not just dissapear without a big mess. Perhaps there was something more to this.

It didn't matter. If he had been Modeus he would want to return to find the warband united under a single banner and he would have broken that banner and replaced himself at the head.

Ferrore intended to be that banner, he intended to fight Modeus. Defeat at his hands was no shame, yet victory left glories untold. And if he was dead, Ferrore intended to be at the top. First hand to Vlad or if none would accept Vlad he intended to lead as head of a council.

He preffered the backseat, more room to spread out, more room to work from the shadows. Thank god for the chainfist. He still worked on it, fingers dancing holding his mind clear.

First point of contact was his brother Vlad whose words made him bleep in amusement

"Brother have you ever known me as one to preach. To scream random obscenities and froth from the mouth. Nay we must join together for I have indeed been busy. Wattnir and Ezkiel have pledged to my cause, Corruptus is close to joining. My intentions. I believe Modeus worked so well as an undivided and thus you must take the head of this little group, though if Modeus returns and is angered I will take the fall. I am willing to fight him for unlike you he will not kill me. I am indispensable, a commodity he cannot afford to waste. I believe Modeus wants us to weed out the weak and destroy them, to break ourselves and then reforge our loyalties under a single banner. I intend to address all our followers with my plan for war, it is a good one"

He moved onto Corruptus

"Brother I will tell you my beliefs and intentions, what I have deduced and what others believe with me. I believe this is indeed a test yet not of loyalty but of strength. Modeus wishes to return to find us united under one banner, the weak challengers broken and smashed. He will come back and duel that one banner thus reinforcing his leadership. However what is to happen if the wrong people are in power? I talk of Ghazan and Hann. Hann is a buffon an idiot exile who i would not trust with a bolter let alone a warband. Ghazan, sly and slippery I say nothing except I cannot follow one such as him, the disrespect he shows and thus I oppose him with all the strength I can muster. However I do not mark myself for leadership, I believe Modeus worked best as he was undivided and thus I believe we should unite under the banner of one of the undivided, one who appeases all the gods and thus move together to wipe out those that oppose us. It would please me greatly if you would join me in battle. You were the one that stood up to Hann and i believe you would enjoy being there when his back is broken. Reply with haste brother, war is coming and i'd rather face it with you alongside me."

Now he opened a link to each and every one of his allies, requesting them to come to him so he could discuss his tactics yet he added a little extra to the night lord.

"I have only ever know one nightlord yet he did tell me one thing. Brother be in midnight clad, we go to war this night. Hann's back must be broken"

When they assembled (OOC: Wattnir i dont know if you decide to bring Dasker, if you come, we will count any conversation between us as before this speech. Corruptus you may decide you cant trust the techmarine. Either way I intend to be non specific) 

As each one entered he shook hands with them, hoping internally it would seal the bond of friendship between them. God, he could almost feel the knife in his back descending, yet he had to be open. It was the only way.

"Brothers before you,you see I have indeed been busy. You see the possibility and the sheer strength that lies before you. I intend to reforge this warband under one banner. Our banner. Thus when Modeus returns he will see that we are strong, our stock will rise and if he breaks our banner and replaces it with his own. His rule will be undoubtable, unbreakable. If he never returns, if he is indeed dead, whether you wish to believe it or not, it is a possibility, we will be in a position of strengths. We can only win from this situation my brothers, for together we cannot loose."

He paused

"I have trusted each one of you, for I will go on your word alone, for each of you has shown strength of heart and loyalty to the leader of this warband that others including myself, did not see as possible. Thus I open myself up to you, I show you what I have assembled around me and I will tell you my plan for war."

"Two stand against us. Hann a bufoon who proclaims himself despite being embarassed by Modeus. I intend to visit the blood tournament and then break his back. Corruptus, stood against him and thus if he will, he will accompany me and Ezkiel to break this back." 


"Wattnir brother of Khorne (OOC and Dasker if he arrives, to be honest this mission success really does depend upon Dasker being there so pretty please), I would bring you too yet the blood of Khorne runs high in us all and though i must block it out with the machine spirit, I wish to break him without blood shed, plus I have a target for you that would please him greatly. The sorceror Nerrak twists and turns yet though i value his council I do not trust him, for i feel he will jump from ship to ship sinking them as he goes. Yet i must admit this mission is one of great difficulty and thus I give you a choice, if you wish to proceed tonight, you may chose, or you may proceed with my aid at dawn, once i have dealt with Hann. Whenever you choose I will station my four predators at the doorway as a rearguard, if Ghazan's minions arrive they will meet something they do not expect. A heavy bolter up the ass. I hope to quell Hann quickly, yet I wish to give you the chance to glorify yourself in Khorne's name by bathing yourselves in Tzeentchian blood."

"Vlad my brother fortify yourself, watch Ghazan and be ready, once Hann and nerrak are subdued, we go after Ghazan and we will need you . Merely vox and I will come to your aid. Most importantly if Ghazan stirs in force we need to know"

"Brothers that is my plan, yet this is not a coalition of one, i require all your inputs if this plan will be a success."


----------



## komanko

Upon returning from the tournament Nerr'ak at last one a much needed support for his sorcerers, fifty marines, all Tzeentchians. The plan did not work as he expected, it seems that many were uniting under the banner of Vlad and Ferrore, to many. He knew that he will be crushed soon unless he formulates a plan to get out of this awful situation. He gathered his council of apprentices, they slowly formulated a plan, this one was meant to destroy any alliance which was made. It was a foolish plan, it could easily fail, but on the other hand it was a smart one for if it will be successful, Nerr'ak will be one step closer to his goals.

The first step was Ghazan. He voxed Ghazan, using the most panicked voice he could get. "Ghazan, if you will offer me your protection I will serve you as I served Modeus. The only thing I ask in return is for you to attack Ferrore now. He is the biggest threat to us right now, and with luck if you move quickly enough you will be able to kill the other members of the warband who are gathered at his base. Please, I beg, I kneel before you, attack them now, and you will have my support!" He hoped that Ghazan will hear his plea...

The second step involved him. He had 50 newly earned marines, and most of them will serve him well with their deaths. He hoped that he dealt with Ghazan thus leaving six more members to deal with. He ordered his marines to spread to six groups with five marines in each group. Approaching the first group he said, "From now on you are the forces of Corruptus, repaint your armor and infiltrate his squads. When you get a sign from me, attack the nearest force of Dasker's marines, shouting praises for Corruptus". He then approached the second group, "From now on you are the forces of Ezekiel, repaint your armor and infiltrate his squads. When you get a sign from me, attack the nearest force of Ferrore's marines, shouting praises for Ezekiel". Arriving near the third group he said, " You are now the forces of Vladimir, repaint your armor acordingly and infiltrate his army. When you will get a sign from me, you shall attack Wattnir's forces, shouting praises in the name of Vladimir". The fourth group was already ready when he arrived, "You will be the force of Hann, repaint yourself, infiltrate his squads and base. Once you get the sign attack Vladimir's forces in the name of Hann." Approaching the fifth group he said, "You will be Darker's forces, repaint your armor accordingly and infiltrate his army. Once the sign is given attack Hann's forces." The last squad was the sixth, they will have a special role. "You squad must pretend to be Ferroe's marines, repaint your armor, and then I want you to slowly sabotage his vehicle and equipment. Once the sign is given I want you to plant explosives on the vehicle and destroy them.

The third step will be to defend himself, with the marines and aspirers he had left, or he shall attack Wattnir's force who was the weakes of them all. Only time well show if his plan worked.


----------



## emporershand89

(Bane, your guy shuold come to the meeting. Ferrore, tell me what your guy thinks of this addition to the plan.)

Wattinr returned from the blood tournement with 45 more marines in tow, and formed an new company from them under their own commanders. So now he had a fighting force, his own battalion. 5 platoons of trained cultists, not just a rabble; each commanded by a marine from the origional 5. And the new marine squad that he was training with heavy weapons and his own close combat specialties. His forces were small, but he was determined they would be elite, and thus out-perform all the others in the quality of there skills. He would have to come up with a name for this new force, yes, a cool name.....

Wattinr voxed Dasker to come with him to the meeting Ferrore had called them to. He hoped that Dasker would respond…….

At the meeting, Wattinr listened to Ferrore’s plan and smiled a deadly grin at its genius and is cunning. He liked Ferrore, what he had become, and the fact that he still held loyalty to Modeus in this time of trial. Though Wattinr trusted Dasker more than anyone, he was ready to serve Ferrore should Modeus not return. However, his mission from Lord Khorne wasn’t over till the Great One said so, and therefore he knew that Modeus couldn’t possibly be dead yet. 

Ferrore had ordered them to attack Nerr’ak and take the sorcerer down before he became too much of a threat. Wattinr knew that this was a dangerous task, as the traitorous sorcerer might have some trick up his sleeve to even the odds. However, naked force had resolved more conflicts than any other method in the history of the galaxy, and thus Wattinr new that it was possible to defeat him. However, Wattinr had a better idea.

“Ferrore, I feel that your plan is solid and sound. However, you probably realize that even without Hann the other two are very potent enemies with potently strong forces. I feel that dividing our forces would only lead to destruction, as each enemy could easily pick us apart with their specialties. I say that you continue with your plan, but that me and Dasker commit our forces to a defense, holding the rear while you crush Hann. Then we can easily go and finish Nerr’ak and Ghasan. What say you,” and Wattinr bowed slightly to show some respect to possibly his new future leader.

(Shameless plug in game has no shame. - darkreever)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"My lord," bowed the warriors of Angron. "We are at your command now, and we will be as long as you give us blood to take."

"Exellent," smiled Dasker. "I hear there is a small base belonging to the new Warlord Drasghull. Go, my warriors of the sixth. Quench your bloodthirst and kill all in your path."

"Yes, milord," Bowed the World Eater. "I will leave you and return."

"I will go to the meeting," voxed Dasker to Wattinir after the Khorne Warriors had left. "Tharius, you are again in command."

"Yes, milord," bowed Tharius. With that, Dasker took off alone, smiling at his new warriors of Khorne.

(Are the two Ancients with Dasker's Warband?))


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad returned form the blood tournament with an additional 40 chaos marines; for the journey back, his bodyguard had become 50 marines. _A little over the top_, thought Vlad, smiling. He was pleased with the result.

Upon his return, Vlad set about assigning the men to new positions; he rotated the guard, assigned an additional ten men to his bodyguard; totalling 20 marines. With the remaining 30 men, Vlad was unsure of what to do. For the moment, he had them all inside the command HQ; the large chamber had been quite empty with only 20 marines inside, and now there were 50; Vlad's firebase. He received a vox hail from Ferrero; his alliance had been accepted, and Wattinir and Ezekiel had also joined him. Now their alliance numbered four. Vlad was pleased, but displeased by Ferrero's words:

_I believe Modeus worked so well as an undivided and thus you must take the head of this little group..._

It was against everything Vlad had ever thought of. Becoming a leader means you fall. Becoming a leader means you die. Vlad would not die. He would not. Nevertheless, he descended to Ferrero's quarters with his 20-man contingent, to hear the strategy. 

Vlad shook hands with Ferrero upon entry, and the other members too. He listened to Ferrero outline his plan, and saw it was good. Eliminate the opposing leaders, then concentrate on the bulk forces of those who had them. Vlad, however, saw a particular strength of his going to waste. Vlad was a master of shadow, yet he was to create a defensive position. This was something he already had; 120 marines guarding his base, and 20 marines with him at all times. He hardly needed any more defence.

"Ferro, if I may?" asked Vlad politely once he had finished, "My position is already fortified. I have so many marines I almost don't know what to do with them," Vlad chuckled, "I have 120 strengthening my sector, and even 20 escorting me about the place at all times! I would go so far as to say my defences will prove unbreakable to most, if not all, of our enemies." Vlad paused, before continuing, 

"Whilst I do not wish to slight Wattnir's abilities, I would say that perhaps his area of killing is not in the discreet, shadowy section. I would say Wattnir is a great warrior of much strength, whose strong-point is on the battlefield. Whilst not wishing to offend, if Wattnir is sent to kill Nerr'ak, then I am sure it will be bloody, as Khorne dictates, and could become complicated." Vlad stopped.

"Who, then? Who should be sent? Maybe somebody who has operated in shadows for decades, who has learnt to become invisible, who is masked in shadow? Maybe somebody who has done many assassinations in their long military careers, and somebody who escaped the doomed Fields of Marchkor, who passed unnoticed on the under-belly of a speeder, then into an Imperial Fists starship? Maybe somebody who escaped again, and again, and again?" Vlad's true element was the shadows. He was a weapon, not a leader. He was the killer, not the killed. He was shadow.

"Ferrero, I would suggest that you send me. I am an operative of darkness; use me to your advantage. I cannot lead. I have killed enough leaders to know this."

Vlad stood and awaited Ferrero's reply.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan stood at the head of his 130 marines. Each warrior was decorated with fresh ritual-scars and stood proud, their armor colored to that of Modeus.

"My Slaaneshi, we go to glory and a step towards perfection!" Ghazan roared, drawing his blade. 

The tremendous roar from his warriors was loud enough that Ghazan was sure the cowards downstairs could hear them.

"Let those usurpers know you, prized warriors of Slaanesh, will not bend your knees to cowards and heretics!" Ghazan continued to rant.

"Marines, WE GO TO WAR!" Ghazan hissed

_Half an hour earlier_

Ghazan stood, listening to his squad leader's reports.

"The heretics are gathering downstairs my champion." Marion said breathlessly. The marine had been with his men as they were sweeping the rooms leading to Vlad's HQ and saw Vladimir leave with his bodyguards.

"It is true my lord, our humans among the other champions have confirmed this" Lucian said with clenched teeth. They all had been anticipating this and looked forward to the coming battle.

Ghazan was busy contemplating his next move when his voxed clicked. 

"Ghazan, if you will offer me your protection I will serve you as I served Modeus. The only thing I ask in return is for you to attack Ferrore now. He is the biggest threat to us right now, and with luck if you move quickly enough you will be able to kill the other members of the warband who are gathered at his base. Please, I beg, I kneel before you, attack them now, and you will have my support!" Nerr'ak quickly spoke.

Ghazan smiled after the sorceror was finished. During his proposal, Ghazan caught something in the sorcerors words that instantly aroused his suspiciouns. Panick. Fear.

Ghazan had fought alongside the sorceror securing the warehouse, had heard of his battles against other champions in the Blood Tournement. Nerr'ak was not one to get panicked and that set Ghazan on edge.

Leaving his lieutenants where they were, Ghazan walked and thought on the sorceror's proposal. Seeing their masters confusion, the daemonettes around him chirped in

"Champion, what vexes you." One of the daemonettes soothingly spoke

"Handmaiden, I am at a loss. What would our lord do if was given an offer by a snake? I could let Nerr'ak fall and be all the better for it. However, the forces arrayed against me will prove to strong to stand against on my own." Ghazan sighed.

Running a hand alongside his armor, another Daemonette twirled around to Ghazan's front.

"Slaanesh hold all the other gods in a neutral stance, excluding that base and dull Lord of Skulls." The handmaiden's beautiful voice spoke. "He would do what he must to ensure that he prevailed and that he was pleasured all the more from it."

Nodding, Ghazan clicked his vox and sent a messege to Nerr'ak.

"Sorceror. I extend my protection to you. However, do not think that I will send my marines to bleed for you. I know you have a plan in that warp-addled brain of yours and I will not be kept in the dark. And know this, I will crush these traitors in Modeus's name. I will rule this warband until Modeus's possible return and we both will be showered in his praise for our loyalty. If he does not, then all the more glory to us. I will make my move, but I expect assisstance from you and your sorcerors. All praises to Slaanesh." Ghazan said, awaiting the sorceror's response.

_Present_

Ghazan gathered his lieutenants around him. 

"Loyal souls to our Dark Prince, it is time. We will move and secure this entire level. We will overrun Vlad's HQ now, while he is downstairs, and by the time he learns of our attack, we will already be butchering our way down to him. Glory and adulatoin await us. Only eternal torment awaits them. Now, let us show these dogs how true marines fight!" Ghazan's forked tongue hissed through his razor teeth.

As they bowed and left, Ghazan gathered his 10 daemonettes around him and took center stage at the head of his warriors. With a scream filled with utter arrogance and contempt, Ghazan ordered the attack.

Flooding from the chamber, Ghazan lead his marines on a lightning fast attack against Vlad's HQ. _"And so it begins"_


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ferrore i will help you finish Hann off because he is a fool that will fall one way or another.

But Who will join us to do this Huh SPEAK UP soon or hold your tounges.

Ezekiel was happy to be rid of Hann but it seemed Ferrore was getting more aggresive with each day so ti would either end in total faliure or succsus.

Ezekiel waited for everyone's opinion.

ps will add later


----------



## komanko

"Sorceror. I extend my protection to you. However, do not think that I will send my marines to bleed for you. I know you have a plan in that warp-addled brain of yours and I will not be kept in the dark. And know this, I will crush these traitors in Modeus's name. I will rule this warband until Modeus's possible return and we both will be showered in his praise for our loyalty. If he does not, then all the more glory to us. I will make my move, but I expect assisstance from you and your sorcerors. All praises to Slaanesh." Ghazan Replied, after all his plan seemed to be working exceptionally well, at least the basic plan, if the second step fails he will have someone to rely on...

"Thank you, I have already formulated a plan which will help us win, though I cannot tell you as it may interfere with your style of attacking. It will be all revealed once you attack. My sorcerers stand with you and so do I. I also happened to win another extra fifty marines. Our combined forces shall crush the puny resistance and you shall rule this warband with me at your right hand, as it was when Modeus ruled.", Nerr'ak replied, sounding thankful and more encouraged. 

"I also thought about your words, Ferrore must be eliminated, he IS a threat to the warband and might explode with uncontrollable rage at any time. I suggest once taking Vlad's base, attack Ferrore and his machines, I have planted some nasty surprises at his base and hopefully it will shift the tide of battle quickly to our favor, easily crushing any opponent. Ive decided to let you in my plan shell. We shall take out the major players who lead that puny alliance. Ferrore, Vlad, they must be killed or neutralized. After we finish them taking down the rest will be easy.", Nerr'ak said, speaking normally, telling Ghazan part of the truth. "One more thing my lord, I suggest mobilizing some of your troops towards Hann's base, we have agreed on a secret temporary alliance, the code of approach will be silence, approach with up to forty marines and do not vox. Hann's marines will join us and thus we will be able to attack two forces, After we deal with the others we shall betray him slaughtering his men, torturing them, you my lord will have all the pleasure in the world when I'm with you.", Inside, Nerr'ak was searing with joy, lies seeping from his lips easily...


----------



## Anfo

Hann felt the bolter rounds bounce at his feet. Corruptus challenge would be answered in time. Hann would attack Corruptus at a later time. He had a tournament to go to.

Hann walked back from the tournament and led his newly won marines to the bunker with his other men. The fortifications looked good. It would be impossible for anyone to sneak up on his men without being spotted. Once spotted the intruders would be cut down be over-lapping fields of fire while trying to navigate razor wire and pitfall traps. Hann's marines were stationed behind think metal walls that could easily deflects bolter rounds. Hann knew that a tank was the only thing that could get through his defenses. He barley had enough missile launchers to cover his perimeter. Hann ordered that tank trap and trenches be made and installed.

Returning to the warehouse Hann found Corruptus facing the opposite way. _No more honor._ Hann thought, remembering Modeus's head but. Raising his pistol, Hann began to fire at the back of Corruptus head. The rounds bounced off his helmet, but it scared Corruptus Hann reckoned by the way he jumped.

Hann charged the stunned Corruptus, and swung his ax in an attempt to lodge the ax in Corruptus's back. However, Corruptus managed to swerve away, causing Hann to miss. Corruptus dove out of the way and pulled out his own weapon, before charging Hann. Hann raised his pistol and fired before swinging his ax to meet Corruptus's. The two weapons met and the owners pushed, trying to overpower the other.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus fought with all his strength, but by Tzneetch was Han strong. Corruptus jumped back and flicked his hand out, cliping Han on the face and driving him back.
Corruptus rushed up the stairs, calling to his bodyguard.
_'Daemons, Han is attacking me, ready the troops, we go to war!'_ Screamed Corruptus as he ducked behind a pillar as Han crested the stairs. Corruptus drew his bolter and threw himself the corner...

...only to find that Han wasn't there.
Corruptus turned to ready his men when he felt an axe lodge into his shoulder pad. He screamed in pain as he went down.
_'You inbred mongrel, I will kill you!'_ Corruptus yelled as Yorn materialized in front of Han and drove him back. As the rest of Corruptus' bodyguard appeared, 10 lesser daemons of chaos undivided. all of them with swords and knives, the only daemon with a different weapon was Raado, but Corruptus had discovered he was a healer, and rarely fought. As Raado tended to Corruptus' wound, he saw Yorn and the daemons drive Han back down the stairs, but the daemons had at least one wound, three had lost limbs to the blood-thirsty maniac. Meanwhile Han had suffered no wounds what so ever.

Then Corruptus got Ferrores message.
"Brother I will tell you my beliefs and intentions, what I have deduced and what others believe with me. I believe this is indeed a test yet not of loyalty but of strength. Modeus wishes to return to find us united under one banner, the weak challengers broken and smashed. He will come back and duel that one banner thus reinforcing his leadership. However what is to happen if the wrong people are in power? I talk of Ghazan and Hann. Hann is a buffon an idiot exile who i would not trust with a bolter let alone a warband. Ghazan, sly and slippery I say nothing except I cannot follow one such as him, the disrespect he shows and thus I oppose him with all the strength I can muster. However I do not mark myself for leadership, I believe Modeus worked best as he was undivided and thus I believe we should unite under the banner of one of the undivided, one who appeases all the gods and thus move together to wipe out those that oppose us. It would please me greatly if you would join me in battle. You were the one that stood up to Hann and i believe you would enjoy being there when his back is broken. Reply with haste brother, war is coming and i'd rather face it with you alongside me."
Corruptus told Ferrore of what just happened and agreed that he would fight with him.

_Thirty Minutes Later_
Corruptus and his ten daemons arrived at Ferrores meeting.
Corruptus had doubled the guard on his level. He now had 10 of the Undivided Marines guarding each if the three entrances, as well as a further 40 possesed on standby, the other ten were guarding Corruptus' war room.

The meeting began.

"Two stand against us. Hann a bufoon who proclaims himself despite being embarassed by Modeus. I intend to visit the blood tournament and then break his back. Corruptus, stood against him and thus if he will, he will accompany me and Ezkiel to break this back." 

_'I will kill the inbred scoundrel for what he did to me,'_ said Corruptus, showing the deep gouge in his shoulder pad. _'I will fight with you Ferrore, to death or till Modeus' return and Hans death.'_


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: Ok guys I'm going with the idea that Ghazan's attack on Vlad is occuring as we speak thus Vlad i apologise I am going to god mod you telling us because well it changes Ferrore's plan rather drastically, mainly the timing actually. )

There was a fire within Corruptus's heart, a cowardly attack upon him by Hann leaving him raging. It was time to strike, screw the blood tournament, they could strike now and finish this war before it started.

Then the situation changed

Vlad stood straight, his eyes widening

"I am under attack by the forces of Ghazan."

It was time to act.

"This changes everything, no longer do we act first, no we must react with speed. Wattnir, I agree to your plan yet never bow to me, stand straight and erect for without you i am weaker. Brothers know this, I intend for us all to survive this war, and for when and if modeus returns for him to find us united under one banner, with forces stronger than ever."

he paused

"Now brothers one of our number has been attacked simply for affiliating with me. Look around brothers these are the men you must trust with your lives. I trust each one of you, till your knife plunges into my back. I ask you to trust me. For Ghazan would not have acted unsupported, there must be allies. Though i expect the sorceror is his ally we must take no chances and act as if all three are allied against us. To beat Vlad, Ghazan must extend all his strength and thus he leaves his base with a skeleton guard or his attack will fail. Thus I have a plan yet it asks alot of you brother.'

He turned to Ezkiel.

"Brother your marines are in midnight clad. Take his base silently, stealthily and wait for him to return. I can think of no nastier surprise to return to than the fear and terror of a night lord. I ask alot of you brother, yet the nightlords are deadly beyond compare, i hope you think it not a liberty."

"Vlad you will come upon the rear of my forces and thus if you wish it take all 50 of my marines. You will scythe through there ranks whilst the rest of us will go after Hann. With Corruptus, Dasker and Wattnir attacking his base. Hann will have no choice but to surrender or be annihilated. Thus with his marines alongside us we will be able to move on and annihilate Nerrak with our strength whilst Ghazan struggles. Remember Vlad all you need to do is to force him to return to his base, he will find our brother there. I advise however that you press the advantage of Ezkile's slaughter, i do not want him trapped there. Both of you need only ask and we will divert from hann and come and aid you."
______________________________________________________________
(OOC I also apologise for the cliche)

Ferrore walked ahead of the two ancients. He knew Corruptus would be with him hoped Wattnir and Dasker would remain loyal as he approached the barricades of the warriors quarters. His techmarines watched Nerrak's quarters in there predators weapons locked and eyes blazing. They had a shoot on sight orders. Anything that tried to come in without the passcode voxed through was to be destroyed. Anything leaving Nerrak's quarters was to be annihilated.

"Hann, this is your one and only chance. Surrender your marines to me, renounce your quest for leadership or be annihilated in a see of cleansing fire. You have irked the followers of Modeus too long with your petty rivalry. You will surrender to us or be destroyed."

One of the marines laughed.

"Oh yeah you and what army?"

"This army"

Slowly his allies moved from the shadows. In the back of his mind ferrore prayed all three of them were there.

"Brother marines I address you now for I would not kill valorous marines without need even if there leader strikes people in the back. As warriors of chaos we stride the galaxy in search of glory and favour in the eyes of the chaos gods. Yet look at your leader, an apparent chapter master. What will become of you if he returns to his chapter. His chapter will come first, you will be second amongst equals. What glory is there in that? You are following a man, shamed and embarassed by Modeus, that shot a fellow marine in the back of the head for he did not have the courage to allow him to turn and face him. He challenges for the title yet he has no support. He will lead you to your deaths, not glory. Thus i tell you, you do not have to follow him to death. Merely step across the line and join me and my brothers and we will lead you to glory," 

His plasma gun twitched to aim

"Join us, or death is so much closer than you could ever imagine."


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr moved with Ferrore as he moved out in front of Hanns troops and started to converse with them. Wattinr didn't much care for pleasentries, for he was worried about his own troops. He had left one unit guarding his base while his marine company had taken high ground near Hanns base and was waiting. The rest of his forces were strategically placed and ready to deal with any attack from the rear, and he hoped that Ghasan hadn't already made his move. As Ferrore finished his speech he heard someone say, "Oh yeah you and what army?"

"This army," Ferrore replied and Wattinr stepped from the shadows, his plasma pistol in hand, his sword ready to strike at a moments notice. He took into account the scene in front and was surprised to see more than one marine hesitate and start to lower their weapons as Ferrore's words began to sink in. It seemed that the boy would make a fine leader should Modeus not return; or a second in command should he return. 

In any case, Wattinr decided that if action had to be taken here his first target was the heavy bolter 2 feet from him. He switched his aim and took the Death's Claw stance, ready to pounce if needed. 

He voxed his men, "Standbye, it might get ugly soon. Patricio, be ready to move."


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus walked behind Ferrore, his anger was overflowing.
As they approached Hans base, Ferrore talked to the marines on guard.

"Hann, this is your one and only chance. Surrender your marines to me, renounce your quest for leadership or be annihilated in a see of cleansing fire. You have irked the followers of Modeus too long with your petty rivalry. You will surrender to us or be destroyed."

One of the marines laughed.

"Oh yeah you and what army?"

With this, Corruptus took two steps forward and was practically on top of the marine. And then, with a casual sweep, Corruptus took the marines head off his shoulders.

_'Your pig of a leader tried to kill me while I wasn't expecting it, you can't get much more cowardly than that,'_ and with that, Corruptus lashed out at the other marines on guard.

But before he could kill a third guard, Yorn appeared and with apparent ease, grabbed Corruptus' arm.
_'My lord, maybe you should have let them talk.'_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker frowned, listining in the vox to the enemy's conversations. He was perched high above with his 140 Marines, all equiped with Jump Packs and ready to strike under Ferrore or Wattinir's command. The Cutilists were guarding his base. 

"When do we attack?" asked a Bezerker, whom Dasker knew to be called Farvor. 

"Soon," promised Dasker. "Just wait."


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel was in Ghazans Base is 85 Marines were Eager for slaughter they want to kill everyone in the Base but awaited Ferrore order.

Ghazans Marines were not that observate of their base it was easy inflitration when Ghazan had brought in his new marines the others didnt notice anything.
Ezekiel voxed a short message to Ferrore "We are ready" 

After time had passed Ezekiel wondered when Ferrore would order the take over.

Ps will add on to this post when death bringer posts alright.


----------



## revan4559

Nerr'ak: As you are at your base you get reports from two squads of your infiltrator squad that have infiltrated Dasker's and Wattnir's troops. They have commenced the attack on each other and have managed to take sow the seeds of lies and deceit within the forces that they are in and are slowly turning Dasker's troops against Wattnir's hoping to break apart the alliance that they made. The only thing is to make sure that they do not get found out. From the other squads they send messages that they will remain uncover for now as they try to break apart the other alliances from within. You also receive the report that Ghazan's troops have attacked Vladimir's squads and Vladimir has made a counter attack. You could if you wished to take some men and go help out either or you could remain in your base and watch for now.

Ghazan: As you burst through the doors into the front lines of Vladimir's section of the base you immediately dart to the left as bolter fire from Vladimir's men start to try and plug the entrance and stop your men coming through. Within the first few seconds of the start of the battle. Your ten handmaidens of Slaanesh manage to get into the room with you but some of your slaanesh warriors are not so lucky and get cut down by the bolter fire from Vladimir's troops. You and your daemons would take cover behind some pillars as some more of your men run into the room jumping over the dead and taking up cover behind old equipment, pillars and some improvised barriers. The battle would be a fire fight from one side of the room to the other with bolter shots flying across the middle, it is unwise to try and make a melee charge at this point in time. You get a report that Ezekiel has infiltrated your base and a request for aid is sent out, telling you to return to the base and push them back. There is no way you can fight a battle on two fronts.

Vladimir: Over the vox-communicator you get a message from your troops telling you that Ghazan's forces are starting their attack and a fire fight has broken out in the front lines(rooms) of your part of the base and that the room with the stair case leading to Vladimir's part of the base has been over run with Ghazan's forces. You need to get back to your base as soon as possible to lead your men into a counter attack. With your current marines you should be able to re-take the only entrance to your base knowing that the entrance to Ghazan's base would be almost impossible to take with your current troops. As you run up the stairs you are greeted with the sight of a blood battle field as wounded and dead from both sides lay around the room. As you and your men get to the top of the stairs bolter fire erupts from the opposite side of the room as Ghazan's men open fire upon you.

Ferrore: You order your troops and allies to start the attack on Hann's troops after becoming tired of waiting. The dreadnoughts would blow off the door of the room infront of you and lay down covering fire as you and some of your allies marines enter the room and duck into cover. On the other side of the room you can see some of Hann's marines duck behind cover as the shots from the dreadnoughts blow chunks out of the wall as you enter the room. As the dreadnoughts covering fire stops Hann's marines pop out of their cover and start laying into you and your allies troops with bolter fire. You manage to duck behind cover but not without getting a bolter shot to the left leg which takes out a few of the pistols meaning it will be harder to walk for awhile until its fixed(aka limping). As the fire fight continues some of Hann's marines stop firing and turn on their fellow allies as they decide to join you.

Wattnir: As you attack with Ferrore and Dasker's troops a vox report comes to your vox unit telling you that some of Dasker's forces are attacking your section of the base. Also over the vox unit you hear "FOR DASKER, DEATH TO WATTNIR!" it appears that Dasker was lying about his allegiance and has send some of his men to attack your base. You have the choice of either staying and helping Ferrore attack Hann or you could return to deal with the traitorous sum of Dasker's forces.

Hann: Corruptus manages to get away from you and you feel extremely annoyed. You get the feeling that the true battle will start soon. After returning to your base your forces are in their defensive positions at each door and behind barricades of the rooms that you hold. Suddenly in your vox unit you get a message that Ferrore's forces have started their attack with their allies and that they have brought Dreadnoughts with them and not only that Ferrore's little speech has made some marines within the base turn on each other. Reports come in that you have lost twenty marines to Ferrore's side but they are being cut down through superior forces. You get the idea you should either go join in at the front lines which would be heroic and stupid, or return to your HQ and direct the defense from there.

Dasker: As you attack with Ferrore and Wattnir's troops a vox report comes to your vox unit telling you that some of Wattnir's forces are attacking your section of the base. Also over the vox unit you hear "FOR WATTNIR, DEATH TO DASKER!" it appears that Wattnir was lying about his allegiance and has send some of his men to attack your base. You have the choice of either staying and helping Ferrore attack Hann or you could return to deal with the traitorous sum of Wattnir's forces.

Corruptus: You order your troops and allies to start the attack on Hann's troops after becoming tired of waiting. The dreadnoughts would blow off the door of the room infront of you and lay down covering fire as you and some of your allies marines enter the room and duck into cover. On the other side of the room you can see some of Hann's marines duck behind cover as the shots from the dreadnoughts blow chunks out of the wall as you enter the room. As the dreadnoughts covering fire stops Hann's marines pop out of their cover and start laying into you and your allies troops with bolter fire. You would hear reports from your HQ that it appears Dasker's and Wattnir's men have turned on each other, but more important matters need to be dealt with first, the ending of Hann's existence at your own hands.

Ezekiel: As almost all of Ghazan's troops have gone with him to attack Vladimir. You and your troops manage to sneak into Ghazan's base relatively un-opposed as he has left little to guard the base. Once within his base you kill some of the guards before they send a message to Ghazan requesting aid. You would need to fortify your possible to stop any of Ghazan's troops that return to try and force you back and out of their base.


----------



## komanko

_*"We are ready to act"*_, this message came through the vox from the Wattnir and Dasker infiltrated marines. _*"Proceed, for the great deceiver!"*_, Nerr'ak replied. He could not allow this alliance to continue and had to break it or be broken himself. The other four teams sent messages that they are not yet ready and they will need time to sow the seeds of lies and deceit among the forces before acting. _*"Good job, go on, vox me when you are ready. For Tzeentch!"*_, he said to the other squads. _*"M'lord we are getting reports that Ghazan is attacking Vladimirs base, thus far he could not breach his defenses and Vladimir is planning a counter attack!"*_, one of the marines said approaching Nerr'ak. _*"Pathetic fool! He cant be trusted to do anything right!"*_, said Nerr'ak furiously, referring to Ghazan. 

_*"You!"*_, Nerr'ak pointed at the marine which informed him. _*"You have just been promoted to lieutenant."*_, Nerr'ak decided to march out. Taking his marines and his apprentices. It was time to deal with Ghazan and the sooner the better. "We have no need of a real headquarters! Take what you need with you all else must be destroyed! We are not leaving anything of value here!" Nerr'ak shouted, as he marched all of his troops and sorcerers out of the headquarters. He marched them in a formation that will protect his apprentices at all cost. The apprentices were in the middle and the marines surrounded them to create a protective wall of flesh and armor. As they crossed the rooms, they passed Ghazan's HQ, and headed towards Vladimir's HQ.

A bloody scene greeted them, Vladimir's troops surrounded Ghazan's troops from both sides, everyone shooting at everyone. Slowly Nerr'aks troops arrived behind Vladimir's troops, the bolter fire covering their arrival. Nerr'ak approached Vladimir and surprised him, putting a knife around his throat. Vladimir was surprised and helpless but instead Nerr'ak left him and turned the hilt of the knife towards Vladimir, _*"Watch your back assassin. I've come here to help you get rid from this scum."*_, he said smiling. _*"I'm sorry that I did not inform you earlier but I had to earn Ghazan's trust."*_ 

Nerr'ak signaled his marines to take cover and fire at Ghazan's troops. He sent his two word bearers to fire warp bolts at the enemy. He then voxed Ghazan, "I think this alliance is over." he then started laughing, joining the fray. There was another part to Nerr'ak's plan that he did only think of on the way. Before arriving he sent his death guard aspirer to spread disease at Ghazan's base and if possible in other bases to. He hoped that the apprentice managed to at least spread disease at Ghazan's base because he was a large threat. The plan should work because the alliance between them was still intact when he sent the sorcerer.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"FOR WATTNIR! DEATH FOR DASKER!" Dasker looked unsuprised when he heard that, he knew it had only been a matter of time before the unhonourable, foul and decieving warrior, who in Dasker's opinon was more worthy of Tzneetch than Khorne, had betrayed Dasker. So, it had been a waste of five minuites of his life going to that meeting.

You win some and you lose some, reflected Dasker with a grin, before turning to his companions. "What do we do now, milord?" question another member of Dasker's 6th Company, Antrichos. "Do we attack Hann or the traitor Wattnir?"

"Neither," grinned Dasker with a smile. 

"But my lord, we need to kill soon," Antrichos replied.

"We return to base," Dasker declared, his voice in each of his company's heads. "Then we watch and wait. I have something special planned for my fellow... Captains."

"But what about the Techmarine?" asked Antrichos, curiously.

"I will vox him," snapped Dasker, before speaking to the Techmarine. "Brother Ferrore, It appears that the scum Wattnir has betrayed us. He is working against us now and I need you on my side, honourable one. Pull back to your base and prepare the defences. Trust nothing from Wattnir, each word he speaks is poison. I will join you momentarily, if you allow me into your base, of course, my Brother. I await your response."


----------



## Nightlord92

A bolter round chipped off a section of the pillar. Ghazan found this out by the sudden, electric jolt in his cheek. Raising a hand up to his face, Ghazan ripped the long wood chip from his cheek. Sighing in ecstasy, Ghazan felt himself being lost to the rapture of Slaanesh. He would massacre these pathetic scum and show them the price of heresy for attacking the perfection of the Dark Prince's warriors.

"..we have a situation my champion!" A nearby marine yelled

Ghazan was ripped from his pleasure and dragged back into reality. Bolter rounds zipped and pinged all across the room. A chorus of screams and bolter fire resounded throughout the room. Looking over at the entrance he had taken into the base, Ghazan watched as more and more of his marine's streamed into the room. However, Ghazan looked down and saw several of his marine's sprawled across the floor, their rich life blood covering the tile floors. 

With deep regret, Ghazan pushed back the intoxicating sense of battle and focussed. Focussing his eyes, Ghazan looked over at the marine. A large gash split his face but he seemed to be loving every agonising second.

"Rafiel? What news do you have that distracts me from enjoying myself?" Ghazan said non-chalantly

"Champion, we have reports from the sentries that the weasel Ezekiel has sent his men at our base, we do not have enough marines posted to hold them back forever. They request aide." Rafiel roared over the raging gun fire.

"Let Ezekiel claim it. Something tells me we will have no need of it anymore" Ghazan boasted. 

"There is more champion. More reports from the sentries indicate a sorceror was at our base, spreading all kinds of pox's and disease and leaving before they could dispatch him. This matches the description I received from several warriors as they ran into him and executed him not 5 minutes ago." Rafiel said after he had ran through the open and dived by the pillar near Ghazan.

Ghazan sighed. He knew Nerr'ak would betray him. He had just hoped he would have been more creative then that. 

"It would appear our earstwhile ally has reneged on our bargain. No matter. We have dallied hear long enough I think. Be ready to move." Ghazan said before turning to his daemonettes around him.

"Handmaidens of Slaanesh. This spectacle is beginning to bore me. Would you be so kind as to entertain our guests?" Ghazan hissed menacingly

Smiling, the handmaidens happily stood and leapt past the pillars. Possessing reflexes even beyond a space marine, the daemonettes bobbed and weaved through the bolter fire spewed at them. The Handmaidens danced around the gunfire, subtlying entrancing the marines attacking them. 

Looking from his cover, Ghazan smiled wolfishly as he watched Vladimir's marines cease firing and instead watch in wonder at the menacingly seductive dance of the daemonettes. 

Roaring in joyous pleasure, Ghazan charged from his cover. The marines trance would buy his men only a few seconds. That would be far more than Ghazan would need.

Firing his bolter pistol, Ghazan laughed as he saw the trajectory of his shell destroy the lower half of one of the marine's face. The marine's next to him broke from their trance and began turning their bolters at him. 

Too late. Leaping with his sword drawn, Ghazan crashed in front of one space marine, barely registering him before slicing his helmet, and head, cleanly off. Turning around, Ghazan watched as the marine slowly, sluggishly raised his gun to fire. Spinning around, Ghazan brought his power sword stright through the marines forearm. Before the enemy could even process what had just happened, Ghazan placed his pistol against the traitor's cranium and squeezed the trigger, watching the space marine's head erupt in a glorious mist of blood.

Turning his attention, Ghazan watched his faithful crash like a tidal wave into the enemy's ranks, dispatching and butchering the scum. 

Flicking his tongue in the air, Ghazan sighed in perfect pleasure at the sight of his men slowly and joyfully torture the few remaining marines. Wiping his blade off, Ghazan watched as Surok, another of his lieutenants, walked over to him with a handmaiden in tow.

"An excellent dance. Quite rivetting." Ghazan remarked to the handmaiden.

With a bow, the handmaiden turned and leapt off towards her kin. Before Ghazan could address his lieutenant, a sly, snakish voice hissed over his vox.

"I think this alliance is over." Nerr'ak spoke, the scorn and durision effident in his voice

"Do you have something for me Surok?" Ghazan said, bored already hearing the sorceror's voice.

"Yes my champion. Vox reports from Marion and Yeon have sighted Vladimir. He is not alone. He is leading a counter-charge against us and that traitorus cur sorceror is with him." Surok hissed between clenched teeth.

"Hmmmm. That is interesting. The sorceror is actually getting his hands dirty? Very interesting. Well come. Let us go meet with them and see if they offer us better sport." Ghazan voice spoke, mixing with the agonised screams and pleading of the mutilated enemies. 

Slamming a fresh clip into his bolt pistol, Ghazan gathered his retinue of daemonettes and lead the way off towards Vladimir's flank with more and more of his faithful space marines in tow.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus watched as the two dreadnoughts tore open the wall and give covering fire for his men.
Corruptus ran forward at the front of his men, he was followed by his ten strong daemon bodyguard, and after that was his thirty strong Marines of Chaos undivided. He had the possesed in tactical reserve, it shouldn't take too much to break Hanns back.
The bolter fire from the marines on guard pinged off the dreadnoughts armour as they tried to buy time for the missile launchers to get a good shot.
Corruptus ducked behind a piece of debris as the marines finally realised why the dreadnoughts were being so trigger happy, and switched their attention to the marines storming through the breach.
Two of Corruptus' Marines were ripped off their feet by a hurricane of bolter shells.
Corruptus returned the favour by rolling from cover and shooting two marines down where they stood, before jumping up and run forward to the next piece of cover. But while he did so a bolter shell clipped his shoulder and sent him sprawling into a wall.
_'Damn their souls,'_ cursed Corruptus as his daemon bodyguard materialised around him.
'Nice trip My Lord,' said Yorn.
_'Very nice Yorn, now if you wouldn't mind, their is a group of marines that need to be taught a lesson,'_ Corruptus said, motioning to the four marines that had shot him.
'Yes My Lord,' said Yorn, then he and three other daemons dissapeared, then there were several gunflashes and then screams as the Marines were killed by Yorn and the other daemons.
'It is done Corruptus.'
_'Good,'_ And with that, Corruptus launched from the debris and sprinted towards the daemons, his twenty marines and six daemons in tow.


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Sorry, Took me long time, I had to have him take alittle)

Wattinr heard the report from his men he same time his marines reported the same incident. Luckily, due to his nature, he had split his marine forces so those men were near his position with him as the reports came in. Wattinr decided to find out what was going on, and moved towards the traitor unit; which was on his left flank. 

“Ferrore, I’m going to investigate what’s going on here. Some of my units have turned traitor and I intend to find out why. Press your attack and I’ll be over soon to support you.” Not waiting for a reply he signed to a hidden marine squad to follow him and they sprinted towards the sounds of gunfire over the lip of the hill. As they crested it, they saw a scene of betrayal and carnage. The traitor unit had all but annihilated the 10 man marine squad and was moving to eliminate the rest. Thankfully, there were only 6 enemy marines against Wattinrs two and this made the playing field a little bit more even. Wattinr jumped and cleaved down, slicing the one in half, then drove out of the way as another turned his heavy bolter upon him. It struck nothing but air, and one of his marines came around a corner and beheaded the traitorous scum. Wattinr counted to 5, then popped out and started firing at a marine advancing on his position. Plasma and bolter flew back and forth and eventually one of Wattinr rounds struck home and seared off the marines arm. 

Suddenly a pain drove him to his knees as a bolter round shot out his shoulder and sprayed his blood all over the opposite wall. He grunted, bearing the pain as another marine came around and started firing at him. Wattinr jumped up and dashed from side to side, taking another two rounds in the leg and hip as he charged. He swung as he reached out and drove the man into a crevice that was directly behind him. He then started walking back to the marine whose arm he had seared off, throwing a grenade into a crevice where the marine was hiding; enjoying the scream that followed.

Wattinr put another shot and incinerated the other arm for good measure, then stomped on the wound to drive home his point. “Why did you attack your own troops, are you Daskers men, who are you really working for? Speak!!!!” 

“Wouldn’t you like to know, hahahahah.” The marine coughed up blood, lots of blood, and it was apparent that he wouldn’t last much longer. Wattinr kicked him in the ribs then pulled out his leg front its socket. The marine’s eyes widened and he let loose a scream filled with more pain than before. 

“Why!!??” Wattinr roared and the marine coughed and whispered. 

“Long live Dasker………………………….,” coughed once more then sighed as life left his frail body and he went still. wattinr stood there, somewhere between disbeleif and denile. There was no way Dasker would do this, he was an honorable son of Khorne, not some backstabbing sorcerer like Nerr'ak. This feeling was quickly replaced with anger, misplaced anger that had no target nor purpose other than his own anger.

Wattinr voxed his remaining marines; particularly Patricio.

"Have the men return to the base and stand by." He then sent a message to Dasker.

"Dasker, you had better answer me and answer me fast. i just killed around 6 marines that claim to be yours. Did you have anything to do with this, why would you attack me and betray the ideals of Khorne. You had better answer or I will come over there and tear it out of you."

Slamming his vox unit shut he turned to his marines. " My loyal warriors, we are going to crush Hann and then find out what is going on around here. Are you ready for a WAR!!!!!!?” His men roared is joyous chorus as Wattinr punched his fist into the air and ran back towards where Ferrore and his men were still dealing with a Hann’s people.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Ezekiel looked at the guard and rasied his bolt pistol to the helmet and fired this was to easy like they didn't even fight back.

A marine reported that the outlying scouts say Ghazan is using his demonettes to turn the tide. 

Uh pathetic can anyone do anything Ezekiel roared gather the men were going to finish this.

Ezekiel marched down the hallway that the ambush was supposed to have kill then noting the dead scattered along the hallways length=.

Ezekiel finally exited the hallway into the the storage room.

Ezekiel ordered his troops to kill the demonettes attacking the others troops.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Dasker, you had better answer me and answer me fast. i just killed around 6 marines that claim to be yours. Did you have anything to do with this, why would you attack me and betray the ideals of Khorne. You had better answer or I will come over there and tear it out of you."

"How dare you insult me," voxed back Dasker. "I have been attacked by 6 marines from your company, lying whore. Why would I trust a warrior who attacked me? And, further more, I sent no order for those Marines to attack you."


----------



## emporershand89

"How dare you insult me," voxed back Dasker. "I have been attacked by 6 marines from your company, lying whore. Why would I trust a warrior who attacked me? And, further more, I sent no order for those Marines to attack you."

Wattinr was even more stunned than he had been earlier. Though Wattinr trusted Dasker, he wasn't that close enough to completely trust his word. Yet something rang true in Daksers words, an echo down right honesty that came from someone who didn't care to lie about the situation. Wattinr turned to his lieutenant.

"What do you make of this Patricio?" Patricio turned from were he was disemboweling a cultists and addressed him. "Lord, from what I made out on the suits those were the markings of Dakser alright. If you ask my personal opinion though I would say differently. The marking s on the suit seemed crudly put, alomst as if they were painted on there instead of imprinted as most are. In addition, they were not ask skilled fighters as normal Khorne warriors are. I'm just saying something wreaks of dissent here Lord."

Wattinr thought upon it as he sliced up more cultists and followed Ferrore deeper into Hann's lair. If what Dakser was saying was true, then another force was truely at work here. But if Dakser was lying, then................

"Crap," he swore as a marine jumped from a hiding place on a ledge above and punched his previous wound. He roared in pain and struck out in an arc, taking the gun hand away from the enemy marine. He then twirled and arced his torso so that he brought his foot down in an arc upon his foes neck; but then followed up with an over hand cut that sliced the abdomen wide open. The marine fell back and spasmed as his life blood flowed out onto the floor.

"Patricio, continue the attack and support Ferroe, have all marine squads initiate from their previously designated position. Break him!! I'll catch up in as a bit."

"Lord," he replied and went about his task with a fevor only a son of Chaos could muster. 

"Wattinr reopened the vox line with Dasker. "Dakser, you say that you didn't order them to attack me, and I am telling you the same. I may not completely trust you yet, but you are a son of Khorne, and I could never go against my loyalties. These six marines were imbedded within my marine platoon, and therefore we had no knowledge of there intentions. Was this the same in your case? I have a feeling that another, far more sinister force is at work here; and that we need to root it out now before things get worse."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"DASKER, YOU SAY that you didn't order them to attack me, and I am telling you the same. I may not completely trust you yet, but you are a son of Khorne, and I could never go against my loyalties. These six marines were imbedded within my marine platoon, and therefore we had no knowledge of there intentions. Was this the same in your case? I have a feeling that another, far more sinister force is at work here; and that we need to root it out now before things get worse."

"Well then," spat Dasker. "Interview your men. Question them and test their loyalty. I will do the same. Inform Ferrore of this... trickery."


----------



## revan4559

OOC: sorry for the ooc post during the roleplay but: No-one at the moment will know that Nerr'ak has used men to infiltrate your own sqauds/factions. And you wont find out because they will remain hidden for things i have planned for later on. On another note: Anfo, Farseer, Deathbringer all need to post before i can update. You three have until thursday before i update without you.


----------



## Anfo

Hann walked back to his base, that coward Corruptus had fled.Hann should have known, Corruptus, begin a Tzeentch worshiper, would flee at first opportunity. However this was unimportant, Hann base was under attack by multiple opponents. And Hann found it strange that even though his men were out numbered and gunned, they were winning. 

Hann strolled into his head quarters, and turned to Hytr.
"Status." Hann asked
"We have currently lost 23 men, and 5 cultists. The enemy have an unknown number, however they have lost many more men than us. Corruptus is charging into our lines, attempting to engage in melee with his daemons. Also, there are two dreadnoughts."
"How many missile launchers are firing on the dreads?" Hann said.
"Two sir."
"Send one more missile launcher over, have all three fire upon one dreadnought at a time. Also, inform the heavy bolters to fire upon Corruptus and his retinue. I'll be at the front. If I fall, surrender and follow the one who kills me."

With that Hann marched to the battle line. Tracer rounds flew back and forth from the opposing 'armies'. Wounded marines were being dragged back to the medic station. Hann grabbed his pistol and began firing at the charging marines. Missiles flew in vollies and the one of the dreadnoughts. Hann hoped that the two war machine would die so that the missiles could be fired upon the enemy soldiers. Looking left and right, Hann saw Corruptus moving from cover to cover, getting closer to his line. Smiling Hann Walked along the trench until he was in front of Corruptus. Hann looked Corruptus in the eye and threw an obscene gesture at him, taunting him to charge. Hann could tell Corruptus wanted to fight, but didn't feel like charging into the teeth of his marines.

"Sir, more marines have been spotted moving our direction. They look like Wattinr and Ferroe." a marine voxed to Hann.
"I'll be right there..."Hann replied, he the waved good bye to Corruptus.

Hann jogged off and saw Wattinr kneeling in some pain it seemed. He also seemed distracted. Hann walked out in front of Wattinr and grabbed his ax. Wattinr looked up as Hann approached standing Hann swung his ax towards Wattinr's chest.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus roared in rage as he saw Hann run off.
_'You coward, come back here and fight me!'_ screamed Corruptus as he leapt over a low wall and chased after Hann, only to take a bolter round to the chest by a marine that had seen him chase after Hann.
Corruptus fell backwards and coughed up blood. Luckily he had brought his bionic arm up and had mostly taken the round on his arm. But the force of the round had still cracked some of Corruptus' ribs.
Corruptus jumped back to his feet and shot the marine down before he could fire again.
_'Marines, listen to your sergeants orders for the time being, I'm sending in the possesed to assist you. For the moment, you are under the command of Crixus,'_ and with that, Corruptus gathered his bodyguard and charged after Hann.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr barely dodged the swing of the axe as a shadow detached itself from a passage way nearbye. The form of Hann revealed itself as he clutched his axe and smiled an evil grin. "Finally, I will crush you Wattinr, and your pathetic ideals." He made a reverse swing using momentum to bring his axe down faster in a killing arc.

Wattinr countered and the two blades clashed as both struggled to cut through the others material. "Never Hann, as long as Khorne and Chaos are with me, I'll see you wiped for your stupid, greedy ambition to become a leader. You have failed, and now you'll die a failure."

Wattinr releaed his sword and ducked down, letting Hann's axe pass over him as he roled away and into a defensive position. He quickly activtaed his vox link to Ferrore.

"Ferrore, I require your assistence now, I'm battling Hann and am having some trouble due to previous wounds. Help me destroy him and you have my pledge of loyalty; hands down." He shut it off and turned back to Hann.

"You base is on fire, your army in tatters, and even now I sense another force is coming to aid in your demise. My men have intiated their assualt and soon they will swarm in through your rear with the aid of demolition charges and take your heavy units by suprise. your finished Hann, and so is your damn pathrtic dream." Wattinr charged headlong, barreling into Hann and tackling him to the floor. He punched out...... but Hann had moved and brought his axe around in another killing arc that Wattinr easily parried. Wattinr swung in a double arc, then reversed the blade and brought i up and across in a beheading move. Hann doged, but not before the blade nicked his face and caused him to cry out. Wattinr grinned and pressed his advantage and went for a killing stroke as Hann recovered.

Suddenly a marine came out of nowhere, crying, "For Lord Hann." 

"Damn," Wattinr swore and turned and gutted the marine as he chagred into him. However, he had to let go and roll to aviod a downward cut but Hann and his axe. Drawing his combat knife, Wattinr looked over to where Hann was and slowly moved in a rotating cirlce, eventually bring him back to his sword that he pulled out from the carrcass of the dead marine.

"Now," he said sarcastically, "where were we Hann............................"


----------



## deathbringer

All was chaos, his two dreadnaughts still poured fire as he moved slowly, laboured by the effect upon his piston. Corruptus tore past him, baying for blood, Wattnir too. He was more measured, his plasma cannon and flamer allowing him to take down marine after marine, target after target.

He saw Corruptus close and Hann flee once more and he moved after him, marines of Hann's own legion having turned to his banner pushing on after him.

He bleeped in joy,out of this, he himself would loose the least yet would gain the most. He could cement his following behind him. Yet turmoil had broken out in Dasker and wattnir's home camps and they called through to him messages of distrust burning through him.


He opened the vox irritation burning.

'Brothers. Let us quell these thoughts and be logical. The warriors of each camp are sworn to eachother. Sworn to the service of there leige lord. Such actions would not occur without the leige lords knowledge. Second, and most importantly why?"

"It was wattnir that brought you too me Daskar, and to battle eachother is silly. This was an underhand trick, a clever one nonetheless, both of your marines being attacked by eachother, yet neither of you knew of it. Is that likely? Is there a motive, a feud between you both? Trickery.... Nay this is not the way of Khorne. This is not the way he wants to kill, he is the god of blood and skulls a god of rage and passion. This is not the method of a God of Khorne."


"Daskar I plead you return to the fight, your marines would be the turning point, the rage of Khorne tearing the remenants of resistance away. Please brother, I beg you to think with your head, and not your heart for without you I fear we may fail."


He hurried onwards, following Wattnir's pleas for assistance and now as the resistance increased, he drew blade and flamer, scorching his way through the corridors. He voxed Corruptus as he hurried 

"Corruptus brother vengeance attacks Wattnir as we speak, I am near there myself, yet I swear brother his head is yours and yours alone"

With that he voxed the two ancients that still poured fire into the building

"Ancients it is time to withdraw, I will not risk you further, for however this battle ends we have won. Return to base"

Tearing onwards he approached Hann who dueled with Wattnir, who seemed to have been severely wounded.

"Hann, you brought this upon yourself. You should have surrendered to me. Now turn and face me, die like an astartes, though you lived like a dog."

Ferrore raised both swords and his servo claw whipped through the air to hang between them. He would defend until Corruptus arrived, he had to arrive soon.


----------



## revan4559

_As the inter-warband war rages on inside of Modeus's base a lord and his warband would be stationed outside of their base listening to the battle going on inside. They would be waiting for their time to strike once everyone is weakened and claim what is left for their own._

Nerr'ak: You and your troops are helping Vladimir and his forces attack the rear guard of Ghazan's troops. Ghazan's troops would be putting up one hell of a fight and for every one of their marines that goes down they taken down two or three of yours. Your Sorcerer's would all be in different locations aiding support with what spells and power they have but it isnt doing much affect as the enemy are behind heavy cover. You sense that Ghazan is heading to one of Vladimir's flanks but dont know which one. You also get the strange feeling that something is going to happen soon.

Vladimir: You and your troops would be attacking the rear guard of Ghazan's forces as you try to get back to your base before Ghazan can take it over, knowing that should he do so it will be very hard to take it back. Ghazan's troops would be putting up one hell of a fight and for every one of their marines that goes down they taken down two or three of yours. Nerr'ak and his sorcerer's would be lending their aid but they aren't doing that well as Ghazan's troops are behind heavy cover. After a few more minutes of fighting a report comes in that Ghazan has out flanked you with half of his troops and his daemons.

Ghazan: Your troops would be fighting valiantly despite the fact that they are fighting a battle on two sides and are heavily out numbered. For everyone one of your marines that dies he seems to take down two or three of the enemies troops while they scream praises to Slaanesh. With your daemons and half of your troops you some how manage to completely out flank Vladimir's and Nerr'ak's troops and get behind them. As you start your counter attack you seem to completely take them by surprise killing two of the Sorcerer's and a few more marines before they have time to turn and fight you.

Corruptus: You and your troops are attacking one of the flanks of Hann's forces. Your daemons and possessed marines are easily beating the Chaos marines and cultists that Hann possesses but you still take quite a few casualties due to range at which your possessed marines are to Hann's marines bolters which tear through their armour and flesh with ease like bolters always do. As you slowly fight you way to the main bulk of Hann's forces you can see him dart through a door with more men to go and attack Ferrore.

Hann: Your men are firing at the dreadnoughts but their armour is just two strong and it seems no weapon can break or even damage the armour of these ancient beings. You can see more of Ferrore's, Dasker's and Wattnir's men infront of you all firing at your troops from behind cover. You then get a report saying that Corruptus has broken through one of the flanks is on his way with possessed to your position and your rear guard are doing what they can to stop them from reaching you. Your fight with Wattnir would be going well for you as he cant stand up well against your power axe.

Ferrore: Your dreadnoughts would send out a burst of acknowledgment as you orders them to return back to the hanger, their massive bulks stomping off down stairs and smacking away everything that gets in their way. Upon reaching the dual between Hann and Wattnir you can see that Wattnir is heavily injured and he wont last long against Hann who is wielding his power axe. You would have a slight dis-advantage against Hann because earlier in the battle a bolter shell torn through several of your leg pistons, but luckily your advantage is the fact that you dont tire as your more machine than man. A vox report comes to you about your troops detecting movement outside of the base and a HUGE number of heat signatures.

Wattnir: Your fight with Hann would be going badly even though you can match his skill through sheer brute strength the fact remains you can't stand up to his Power Axe for much longer. Luckily you are saved from fighting Hann as Ferrore bursts into the room with some of his marines and challenges Hann. An idea would be to pull back to cover while you try to deal with our wounds before attacking Hann again for you will surely be killed if you attack him now with your injuries.

Ezekiel: As your mean enter the room with the daemonettes they vanish along with Ghazan and half of his marines into another room. As your mean try to follow them you would get pinned down wit along with Vladimir and Nerr'aks forces as the remaining of Ghazan's men split into two groups and fire at you. After about five minutes of fighting you get a report from your rear guard that Ghazan has out flanked you all and is attacking you from behind as several bolter shots fly over head, you can see two of Nerr'aks sorcerer's get taken down by several bolter shots puncturing their bodies and armour.

Dasker: Your troops would continue attacking Wattnir's men before they get bored of killing them and return to attacking Hann's troops. Your cultists are getting turn to shreds but they were nothing more than cannon fodder for your marines anyway so they did their job. You can see Hann disappear off to a different room quickly followed by Ferrore who appears to be limping and you can see why, some of the pistons in one of his legs have been broken by a bolter shell. You think it best to finish the fight here before helping the others.

_Outside the warband leader would of become impatient and nods to some of his troops. Those troops would all lift up missile launchers and start firing at the base itself opening up several entrances as the walls cave it. With a roar of approval the leaders troops would charge into these new entrances and start shooting everyone they can find while they try opening up over entrances. The base is under attack._

Everyone: You all feel the entire base shake as the impacts of missiles hit the outer walls of the base with great force. After a few seconds reports flood into vox units that the base is under attack by a huge warband. You all decide now is not to the time for petty squabbles as this warband could wipe you all out. You now all have the choice: Unit and defend the base, or die. The decision if yours.

OOC: Casualties time, at the beginning of the battle you had the following:
Vladimir: 140 marines.
Ghazan: 130 marines, 10 daemons.
Wattnir: 200 cultists, 50 marines.
Ferrore: 4 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 50 undivided marines.
Dasker: 65 chaos marines, 140 cultists.
Corruptus: 50 possessed marines, 10 daemons, 30 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 7 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 50 marines of tzeentch.
Hann: 100 Marines, 50 cultists.
Ezekiel: 100 marines.

After loses your factions/forces are the following:
Vladimir: 92 marines.
Ghazan: 49 marines, 10 daemons.
Wattnir: 42 cultists, 31 marines.
Ferrore: 4 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 39 undivided marines.
Dasker: 40 chaos marines, 68 cultists.
Corruptus: 41 possessed marines, 9 daemons, 23 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 5 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 30 marines of tzeentch.
Hann: 71 Marines, 19 cultists.
Ezekiel: 84 marines.

OOC: I suggest you all pull back to the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floor as the attacking warband will completely swarm over the first floor. Ferrore's troops will be fine as he has a land raider, predator, and dreadnoughts to guard his base, but it isnt big enough for all your troops.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

DASKER WATCHED HANN slip off from the fight, and decided to chase after the warrior. He easily roared past the injured Ferroe, and heard Hann turn to fight him.

Dasker revved his beloved chainsword into life, and brought it down upon Hann's Power Axe with a thunderous praise to the Bloodthirsty God that he worshipped. The battle had begun.

However, before the two foes could continue the combat, loud missiles impacted the side of the base. _'What the hell?'_ Dasker swore silently, turning around, Hann stopping his fight with the Khorne Warrior.


----------



## komanko

The battle raged everywhere, no matter where Nerr'ak turned the battle raged there. Although outnumbering Ghazan's forces, Vladimir and Nerr'ak could not push them away as they were heavily entrenched. Rethinking his plan Nerr'ak realized that he did a mistake in helping Vladimir as he would have been wiped out by Ghazan's forces... "We pay for our mistakes.", he thought to himself. To late Nerr'ak realized that he was not in cover as several shots passed by him, two hitting him, one in the leg causing no damage at all as it bounced off his armor, and one in the shoulder, penetrating the armor and getting out clean. Quickly rolling to cover he grabbed his shoulder, hissing in pain but trying to ignore it as best as possible. As he got behind a wall he heard several shots bouncing off it. Suddenly he shivered, this was not a good sign as every time that its happened before something bad happened, but he had no idea what was going on. Soon one of his marines told him that Ghazan is trying to outflank them but they don't know from where. He called everyone off to him but it was to late as Ghazan already arrived slaying several marines and two sorcerers. This battle only got from bad to worse. One of Ghazan's marines charged forward and Nerr'ak tripped him and impaled him killing him swiftly. "Hmph...", Nerr'ak said as the marines blood spilled on his armor. "Now Ill have to clean it..." he murmured. This battle was not going as planned so Nerr'ka gave the sign, voxing his nearby forces (those who attacked), "OK men, we are heading back to base, abandon whatever you are doing, if you cant get to base hide until the battle is over." 

With the help of his remaining troops Nerr'ak opened a road through various forces gathering all of his men and heading back to base. Once they arrived at the base Nerr'ak counted them, two sorcerer's were missing along with twenty marines, ten from the infiltration groups and ten from the attack on Ghazan. Walking among his remaining troops Nerr'ak decided to act differently. "Listen to me, we are probably the weakest and smallest force here, thus making us a far lesser threat. I want all of you except the sorcerers to infiltrate where you want and to who you want. I don't want to know where you are, once you have a good chance of sabotaging or creating a new war vox me and Ill approve until then you are dismissed. Tzeentch bless you!". Finishing his last orders Nerr'ak then turned to his sorcerers. "You shall all go to hiding, find a nice hole where you can hide and from time to time spy and preform sabotage of various sorts. Im trusting you as my apprentices to follow the ways of Tzeentch and destroy our enemies from within." Saying that he nodded to everyone and walked away. 

The ceiling shook and stone fell down, at first it was not apparent whats happened. Then again and again until he saw several holes open. Someone was firing at them, could it be Modeus, Nerr'ak failed to believe that. Soon the Black Legion sorcerer voxed him telling him that another warband is attacking them with huge force. It was bad news but it will give Nerr'ak some rest from the other warband members. He decided to take responsibility here. He opened a vox channel to every member, "Apparently when we have been playing war here another warband decided its a good time to attack us. I suggest leaving this pathetic wars for now and uniting against the greater threat here. We must stop them or no one will get control of this warband.", Nerr'ak then headed to a more secure location not before noticing marines and cultists entering through the walls. Drawing out his pistol he fired towards the entering forces successfully killing a cultist and hitting several marines, maybe wounding them. He then launched two psychic spikes knocking two marines off their feet and then launching a third one at a two meter stone which fell from the wall, directing it to hit the marines in the hole. He didn't stop to look if he succeed but started walking away heading back to his base, "Lets discuss it in my base, its far from the dangers of this attack." he voxed everyone. Once he arrived there before anyone else he stood in the shadows, brushing dust from his robes, waiting for everybody or at least most of them to arrive.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"...Let's Discuss it in my base!" Nerr'ak voxed, the rune screen on Dasker's helmet lit up with the Tzneetch followers' shout. 

"I will be there, Sorcerer," responded Dasker. "However, should there be any hostility to my men, I will not help you in this defence, understood? I will take my men and leave you all to die."

With that, Dasker changed the Vox to the link with his surviving Astartes, trusting them to pass the word to his Cutilists. "Stop this infighting now, Warriors of the Sixth. Pull back to the Throne room and I want my Champion and his bodyguard in the Nerr'ak's base as soon as they can get there. _Now._"


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr dove aside as the axe came down again and sliced for his body that wasn't there; hitting the floor. Wattinr rolled up and spun in a cirlce, using momentum to bring his sword around in dual arcs over his shoulder rapdily to drive Hann back as Hann used the axe as a rod to deflect the killing blows comign at him. wattinr smiled as he kept up the pressure, driving him back towards the wall where he would corner him and them drive him to his knees, finishing him off.

Suddenly Hann jumped high, right over Wattinr and reversed his axe at the same time in a backwards thrust using the tip of the axe as a blade. wattinr barely rolled out of the way but was nicked in the thigh by the power blade and he saw the warning runes as his body tried to compensate for the sudden wound.

"Ha, your good Wattinr, but I'm always gonna be better than you. Now DIE!!!!" Hann brought the axe over his head and thrusted it down with all his might. Wattinr countered with all the strength he had and the two weapons smashed together in an epic clash; sparks flying, metal chunks flying, and a visible heat wave enveloping them both. both warriors pressed with all the strength they had, their faces so close they could have headbutted each other over their weapons. Finally, Wattinr's chain sword gave out and he rolled foward as Hann stumbled over him and they fell down together in a head. Wattinr grabbed Hanns axe and threw it away, but not before Hann grabbed his chain sword next to him and tossed it away to.

And thus it came down to blows, each punching each other, each attempting to keep the other from gaining an upper hand. however, with a stroke of luck, Wattinr's elbow gave out and Hann rolled on top, delivering punishing blows to his head. It seemed as though this fight was over.

Suddenly, through the confusing smog of his mind, wattinr heard gunfire and felt Hann's wieght rolled off him and he dove for his axe. Wattinr sat up and saw Ferrore run into the room with Dasker, challenging him to a fight. Hann turned an ran as Ferrore and Dasker chased him out of the room.

Wattinr propped himself up against the wall as reports of a mysterious force came in over his vox and started to concern itself with all the rest of the commanders. He voxed Patricio, "Move the cultists battalion into Daksers base and help his people defned against the invading force. his base is on a hill and therefore has good cover in addition to the towers and buildings around it." 

With that Wattinr rested his heads in his arms and slowly let his body start recovering from the wounds he had sustained.


----------



## Snowy

Corruputus leaped over another light barricade and shot a Marine down. He would leave the rest to his men.
_'Daemons, with me,'_ Corruputs said as he charged after the form of Hann.
Corruptus ran at the door, it was closed and locked, but Yorn had assured him that he would claim the passage way so Corruptus had a clear shot at Hann.
Corruptus knocked the door down with ease and saw a few marines charging after Hann.
_'He's mine!'_ Corruptus screamed as he drew his chainaxe and rounded the corner. Only to find that Ferrore was already fighting Hann.
Corruptus looked at the Techmarine.
_'My turn!'_ He yelled as he ran up behind Hann and hit him in the helm with his chainaxe's shaft, _'Now you die Coward!'_


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr felt his energy returning as his body repaired the damage that had been done to him during the fight. As he recovered his senses his vox started to beeb, reminding him that someone somewhere was trying to contact them. He activtaed his comm link.......

"Lord, we have started to move the cultists as instructed, however, Daskers men have warned us they will fire upon us if we come any closer to them. Your instructions sir???"

Wattinr thought for a moment, then decided against his newer idea. "Send the men back to the base and refortify the position. I will personally contact him and we will fix this now. Be preapred for an imminent attack, we are getting attacked from some outside force. Be ready Patricio, i will contact you further when more developments come in."

With that Wattinr stood up, and started to walk in the direction of the sounds of battle.


----------



## Anfo

Hann listened to Nerr'ak's vox. Though he did not trust the sorcerer, Hann could hear missiles fire and impact on the building. This suggested that the message was truthful, and not some trap.

Hann opened his mouth to respond, but Corruptus came up behind Hann and struck him with his chainax. Hann stumbled forward from the force of the blow, his vision going fuzzy and black before being clear. Hann spun around and backhanded Corruptus with such a force that it sent Corruptus reeling.

"And _you_ call _me_, a coward." Hann growled to Corruptus.

Hann then opened a vox channel with Nerr'ak,
"So someone decided to attack us at our weakest time. I'd expect you to already thought of that, you being the schemer that you are. But that doesn't matter right now; do we know how many enemies we are facing? And what armored units do they have?" Hann said while backing away from Corruptus and Ferrore. Hann didn't want to die.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus ripped past Ferrore and tackled Hann to the ground.
_'You shall die now!'_ Yelled Corruptus, but as Corruptus brought his chainaxe down. The ground shook as a missile hit the wall that they were crowded around. Corruptus was knocked off his feet and Hann again slipped from his grasp. But Corruptus didn't have time to go after Hann, for as soon as the ground shook a second time, his vox exploded as his sergeants gave him a report that men from another warband were attacking them.
_'They have guessed what was happening and have attacked, Ferrore, we must rally somewhere. I give you full ability to access my base as you will,'_ and with that, Corruptus ran past him and emerged from the passageway he had been in.
_'Order a full retreat, and listen to orders from Crixus again, I'm gonna see if I can get some support.'_
And with that, Corruptus opened his vox to Wattinr.
_'My Brother, I ask of you a shared Brotherhood. A friendship, we shall re-group at one of our bases, and the enemy shall find us not alone, but united in the face of such a low deception, what say you Brother?'_


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan mouthed another prayer to Slaanesh as he carved the symbols of the Dark Prince into the witch's flesh. Truly Ghazan was blessed by Slaanesh after his daemonettes and marines utterly flanked the traitor's forces. All around him, chaos ruled. 

Looking to the left of himself, Ghazan watches his faithful warriors ritually dismember the last witch they had found together with the one Ghazan had just killed.

Over the vox, Ghazan can hear the joyous prayers to Slaanesh his warriors are screaming.

Running through the chamber, Ghazan fired his bolt pistol on a retreating traitor and clips him in his shoulder, sending his sprawling on the floor. Not even a heartbeat later, a daemonette leapt atop him and straddled him, bringing it's beautiful claw down again and again on the marine's skull.

Ghazan laughed. This was the most fun he had had in ages! Everywhere he looked, his astartes were butchering the surprised traitor's. 

Taking a second to crouch under a sheet of rusted metal, Ghazan reloaded his bolt pistol before voxing to his sergeants.

"My faithful, how goes the fight?" Ghazan said, barely paying attention as he was already standing and shooting

"We are being hit hard my champion. Most squads are reporting half strength or less." Lucian voxed

"It does not matter my champion. We are slaughtering these pathetic wretches. For ever one of your warriors that falls, 2 more of the enemy learn the price of betraying you." Marion voxed, the pride evident in his voice.

"Indeed my champion. I am even receiving reports that the lying traitor Nerr'ak has fell back and retreated from this floor. We also have confirmed sightings of the whelp Vladimir and the cursed sneak Ezekiel pinned down by your warriors. We will be torturing their broken remains by the end of the night." Rafiel voxed back, laughing hysterically over the bolter fire

"Excellent. You have done well my warriors. They are learning the price of betrayal. Continue the push. Do not give them any breathing room." Ghazan roared. 

Running into the next room after a frag grenade goes off, Ghazan disarms a traitor trying to skewer him and brings his sword through the astartes's neck, happily watching the sword erupt through the back of the neck.

As his marines charge in after him, Ghazan withdraws his sword and prepares to charge straight at Vladimir's location. 

However, fate spared the pathetic wretch. As he began moving through the room, a shockwave rippled through the chamber, almost making Ghazan lose his balance.

Thinking it was just one of the Tech-Marine's tanks or some other foul contraption, Ghazan stood his ground and listened to the sounds. Soon enough, another missle shockwave washed through the base. Somthing was not right. Not even Ferrore would be foolish enough to bring down this whole base with missles.

Even the marines noticed the shockwaves and soon enough the bolter fire sputtered into a few occasional potshots.

Ghazan's suspiciouns were confirmed quick enough as a sly, snakish voice belonging to Nerr'ak quickly voxed to everyone

"Apparently when we have been playing war here another warband decided its a good time to attack us. I suggest leaving this pathetic wars for now and uniting against the greater threat here. We must stop them or no one will get control of this warband." Nerr'ak said.

"Lets discuss it in my base, its far from the dangers of this attack." Nerr'ak continued a moment later.

Ghazan ordered his men to cease-fire.

"Rufion, inform the whelps Vladimir and Ezekiel that I am being gracious enough to spare their lives for the time being. We must prepare ourselves for a bigger threat then these two right now." Ghazan sadly voxed.

"Order the men to stay where they are. Under no circumstances is any of Ezekiel or Vladimir's marines to move on us." Ghazan voxed. 

"It shall be done my champion" The sergeants voxed back.

Sheating his sword, Ghazan began walking downstairs with 5 of his handmaidens in tow, leaving the other 5 to help his men.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr heard the transmission from Nerr'ak as he reported upon the ucrrent situation. It seemed that the outside force had known they were attacking each other, which set off his senses to betrayal. Wattinr decded to take the safe course of action.

He activated his vox and sent a message to Nerr'ak, "I don't trust you sorcerer, so I will pull back to my base once I'm finished here with Hann. i will gaurd our rear against any attacks that might come from there. My base is situated perfectly to do this, and will satisfy both of us."

Wattinr didn't care of he answered, he turned and ran towards where Ferrore and Corruptus were about to finish oiff Hann.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad heard the turmoil of battle screaming around him. His men were under attack, calling for his aid. Ghazan sought to overrun his base. They had attacked at the main front, the two small chambers taking the brunt of the assault, whilst some men attacked from the rear passage. Vlad called his 20-man bodyguard to form up on him, and stumbled towards the staircase. The roars and cries of battle around him echoed, fading away to nothing except the deep, thump of cannonade and the chatter of bolt-fire. This is what happened to leaders. They fell.

Vlad had almost reached the top floor now. He was just rounding a corner, and his base's back-corridor was in sight. The marines he had posted there were under attack from a group of Ghazan's warriors. Vlad drew _Stormblade_ and his bolt pistol, and cried a roar of challenge. His men began to open fire on the marines from both sides, the bolt-fire ripping through the marines like scythes to wheat. The screams of the dead and dying cavorted through Vlad's brain, a steady pounding growing louder and louder. The pounding became rumbles, and the rumbles became thumps. Then the missiles hit.

A powerful, thermo-reactant missile slammed into the outer-shell of the corridor. The immense backwash of heat seared every marine inside. Vlad threw himself down the staircase as a wave of flame blasted out behind him, barely avoiding its hot touch. Every marine in the corridor died an instant death, with no possible chance of every recovering. They were burnt to cinders inside their own armour. The thundering report of yet more missiles could be felt along the building, and Vlad cautiously moved back up the stairs. Crouching, Vlad peered out of the gaping hole in the building. And what he saw horrified him. A monstrous army, supported by powerful artillery, massed outside what was once Modeus' building. Their numbers were vast. Vlad scrambled across the corridor, entering his command building. 

All around him, yet more chaos reigned. His sergeants shouted reports at him, but Vlad didn't listen. All he could hear was the steady, rhythmic drum of missiles. Another explosion crashed through, and the blast door on Vlad's left turned to molten slag. Inside, all of his defending marines were dead. One sergeant shouted a report to Vlad;

_"My lord! Recent missiles, and casualties against Ghazan, bring us down to 92 fighting-men, master!"_

Vlad wasn't listening. His vox beeped and blared, and the voice of one of Ghazan's men floated through; he was calling off the attack. Sure enough, the gunfire on Vlad's level ceased. But below, all was still chaos, and outside, worse still. Vlad voxed Ghazan back;

*+++I will not dishonour this ceasefire. You have my word.+++*

He then turned his vox to Ferrero;

*+++ My brother, I know not what has happened to us. We are beset by unrelenting chaos, and nobody truly knows what is happening. Disorder reigns supreme. This is why I do not lead. This is why I cannot lead.+++* Vlad paused, then, bitterly, *+++This is why I leave.+++*

Closing his transmission, Vlad turned to his sergeant: "Prepare your warriors. Bring them all into the HQ, all 92 of them; fortify this place, so that when the enemy comes, you give them a hard time. We have lost, sergeant; but great glory can still be won, for you anyway. For me... I shall live on. Cowardice, you may say. Sometimes, I agree."

Vlad crossed the short distance to his computer banks; inputing a quick code, Vlad tried to fire up the teleportation systems, using the co-ordinates of the last time it was used. Vlad didn't even know if it would work. He picked up some ammunition from a crate, and quickly swapped his armour's power cells; he wouldn't have enough time to recharge his old ones. He then grabbed a couple more, and slung them on his belt. Sheathing his weapons, Vlad headed over to a supplies cabinet; inside, lay one, heavy-duty grav-chute. His contingency plan.

If the teleporter didn't work, he'd jump out of the building.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Sorry for being so late with this post had alot going on.

Ezekiel screamed in rage at being cornered. Ezekiel grabbed the nearest marine and said" Ready the Raptors NOW" the marine scrambled away running form cover to cover to get to the raptors.

This is Ezekiel to Raptor Sargent Markus do you hear me " Yes my Lord we stand ready to assualt them" ezekiel" Good we will attack the troops to the north that Ghazan left it will even this battle Now Jump my Raptors and strike Fear into them" Ezekiel watch the Raptors take off only two died before they had landed and started tearing Ghazans marines to bloody shreds he turned and yelled into the Vox broadcaster " Ghazan do You Hear your Mens Death Screams Do YOU Surrender and i promise you a slow death" 

Ezekiel" Tactical concentrate on Ghazan if we kill him his men will faulter and be easy prey also prepare the plasma cannon and heavy bolters those demonettes still exist and be ready" "Raptors take Postion Bravo and await futher orders"


----------



## revan4559

Dasker: You and your troops would pull back to the throne room which would be a MASSIVE mistake. As soon as you and your men enter a good portion of your remaining troops are gunned down by the attacking force. Luckily you manage to duck behind some crates as you lose almost all of your cultists and a good portion of your remaining marines. The only way your faction can survive is if they do the only thing Khorne hates, and that is retreat. You need to retreat and link up with one of the stronger factions.

Nerr'ak: Returning to your base was a bad idea. As you and some of your troops move down from the fourth floor down to the ground floor you get vox reports saying that the ground floor of the base is slowly being over-run by the attacking force. It would be wise to remain in the upper floors of the base where you can funnel the enemies into narrow corridors and gun them down.

Wattnir: A vox report would come crackling through with alot of interference reporting that your cultists squads are almost completely annihilated and your marines arent faring much better against the attacking force even though they have managed to fight their way back to the base and have started fortifying it. It would be a wise choice to pull back from your base and regroup with one of the larger factions, but the choice is up to you.

Corruptus: A vox report would come crackling through with alot of interference reporting that your forces have withdrawn from battle with Hann's troops and are now fighting their way to the upper floors where Vladimir's and Ghazan's forces are because out of everyone they have the most men and should be able to hold off the attacking army should you all link up together. An idea would be to pull back from your current location and regroup with your men.

Hann: The forces that were attacking your men have now started pulling back to their respective area's within the base with the hope of holding off and out lasting the attacking forces. An idea would be for you and your troops to flee from your current position and establish a new base on one of the higher levels where you will have an advantage against the attacking forces and allies. If you remain where you are you and your troops could be cut off and slaughtered.

Ghazan: Going down from the 4th floor all the way down to the ground floor was a very bad idea. As soon as your set out onto the ground floor a hail of bolter shells would impact on the wall next to you. You and your 5 daemons decide to go back up to the top floor as the ground floor is slowly being over run by attacking force. It also appears that everyone else is also trying to get to the higher floors so you can all reground and push back the attackers. You get the feeling you should order everyone to meet on the top floor to discuss your defense plans.

Vladimir: As you fire up your teleportation system and you get ready to get the hell out of the war zone, it merely explodes and completely destroys itself with little remaining. The cultists around you assure you it was nothing mechanical and must be some being within the warp stopping you from leaving. Maybe it is infact your destiny to remain here and fight this battle out to the end, you do not know but now you can either jump out of the window and flee for your life or remain behind and fight like a true warrior of chaos.

Ezekiel: Your men continue to attack Ghazan's forces even though the entire base is under attack from another force, if you continue with this choice of action you could very well destroy every faction within this base if you do not stop attacking Ghazan's forces. The inter-warband war can wait until after you have seen off the attackers. While you think it through all of your men stop attacking without your orders and run to help the other forces defend the base from the attackers.

Ferrore: You get a vox report from your troops within the hanger so they are pulling out of the base through the door at the back of the hanger and are moving to a safer location seeing as there isnt enough troops to defend your base at the moment and that they shall be fire support should you mount a counter attack. The marines that you took with you are standing there awaiting your orders when more impacts make the ground tremble again, but these aren't missile impacts, their footsteps. Your two dreadnoughts would come into the room that you are and with their booming vox units ask you a simple question. "What are your orders?".

Zena: You are part of the force attacking the base infront of you at the order of the lord that you are currently serving. You have been given command of a group of fellow Dark Sisters(evil sisters of battle) which number around sixty. Even though you serve your current master with up most loyalty you cant help but think he is weak and needs to be replaced. As you and your troops stand there and awaiting your turn to be sent into battle you get a report that those who are defending the base are putting up one hell of a fight and are led by several strong leaders. This could be your chance to find a better leader or perhaps lead your own warband. After a few more moments you are ordered to attack and exterminator all those on the second floor of the base. Now is the time to decide, do you with to follow your current lord or once inside turn and help the defending force.

OOC: After the surprise attack your forces are now:
Vladimir: 74 marines.
Ghazan: 49 marines, 10 daemons.
Wattnir: 0 cultists, 31 marines.
Ferrore: 4 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 39 undivided marines.
Dasker: 40 chaos marines, 0 cultists.
Corruptus: 36 possessed marines, 2 daemons, 17 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 5 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 30 marines of tzeentch.
Hann: 64 Marines, 0 cultists.
Ezekiel: 78 marines.
Zena: 60 Dark Sisters.


----------



## deathbringer

So much had happened, everything was in chaos.... he was crouched tending to his shattered pistons, those that had once been Hann's men standing round him as he bleeped and cursed.

Then the metal came together and he could move freely once more. Others were fleeing up to the top levels and he bleeped in ragel as he heard the voice of Vlad through the vox unit

"My brother, I know not what has happened to us. We are beset by unrelenting chaos, and nobody truly knows what is happening. Disorder reigns supreme. This is why I do not lead. This is why I cannot lead"

A deathly silence

"This is why i leave"

Ferrore howled, roaring in rage, the scream tiny and emotionless haunting echoing through the air. He was up and at the window, bolts of plasma shot down and he gritted his teeth as marines crumpled in his rage and he held both chainswords aloft in defiance roaring out to the figures below.

"This warband stands defiant.... you will not crush us..... you will fail... bow to death bastard sons of chaos .... bow to death"
A second blast of plasma sent another marine flying and he ducked back as he heard the thump of great explosions, yet another sound, the thunder of greatness of ancients.

The ancients approached him slowly and he snarled in madness, rage was creeping, Vlad had forsaken them, bastard betrayal. He would have fought if he was a man

"What is happening" he spat

"The sorceror and the sneak are upon the ground floor yet they are being overrun there retreat is inevitalbe, others are climbing to the higher floors to avoid being overrun, our own men have withdrawn to counter attack upon the rear of the enemy when the time is right. What do we do ferrore, we must unite we will be destroyed."

Ferrore hissed in irritation, a burst of static hissing through the corridor

"I know thats why we are going to go and pull the sorceror and the sneaks fat from the fire. This will be a fighting retreat, I have no intention of giving a yard without making those bastards pay for it."

The twin chainswords cut through the air and his servo claw sent a burst of flame into the air. 

They pushed downwards towards the stairs, the great footsteps of the dreadnaughts ringing as they descended, the sounds of gunfire and screams mounting in his mind. 


Then they were upon the staircase and bolt shells poured in from his new men, his brothers in arms, those now sworn to his cause. Heavy flamers roared from the dreadnaughts and his own added to the tearing inferno that burnt resistance from the stair way. Yet ferrore was not done and he tore forth into the sea his voice crackling over the vox

"Nerrak make for the stairs, we hold it momentarily, yet without you we are lost. With your sorcerors we can make them pay for every inch they move"

he continued grimacing to the source of his hatred and he lost himself in battle, hacking and slashing the dreadnaughts beside him lost in there own mindless insanity.

"Ghazan, bastard though you are, a wound can only heal if cauterized in the fire and our warband has been plunged into an inferno. Only united can we defeat this menace, as little as i like it it must be done. Make a dash for the stairs, in the narrow paths to the upper levels we can make them pay for every step in blood."

His chainsword bit down and a marines arm rolled away his chest impaled by the lightening strike of the power he dropped and a second replaced him. The head toppled away, helm rolling over the floor. More and more they came and fell before him ,his anger at vlad, his hatred for his plea to Ghazan building and building as the battle went on and on, the severed limbs before him rose

The rage of Khorne crept upwards rising through his body and he trembled as he felt it gentle breath, the pause before its loving embrace.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena looked behind her, seeing her troops waiting to be sent into battle, behind them was her current Lord, a weak fool who could not see the greater scheme of things. Yet even fools had their uses but this one had outlived his usefulness now. For Zena had heard that the enemy force was led by not one but by several powerful leaders who troops would not yield and make any foolish attacker pay for each inch they took in blood.

Then the order to attack was given by her foolish Lord. Zena gave the signal to her troops to move into the base. She began to look for good defensive positions; she was hoping to cut off her lord troops escape route while gunning them down between her forces and the enemy. Yet this maneuver did pose a deadly risk. If she did not wipe out her lords troops, more of them would come and soon her plan would backfire one itself. Thus she needed to find a position that would be able to defend from both directions of attack.

As Zena and her troops entered the first floor she opened fired with her flamer at her Lord Troops and yelled “We shall not serve a fool and a weakling.” With that her troops opened fired to on their former allies. “Sisters take defensive positions and prepares for a possible counter attack from two directions.” yelled Zena as she took up a defensive position and began to slowly move forward and fire her flamer trying to push back the enemy.


----------



## komanko

"Foolish me!", Nerr'ak cursed, for some unknown reason he got confused and forgot that his base was on the first floor (Damn my stupid memory). Luckily once he dismissed his army they scattered and most of them managed to stay alive while making their way to the top floors. On the other hand Nerr'ak was caught on the first floor, he was cut out from the rest of the force. "No plans, no schemes, and no ways out...", Nerr'ak stated the obvious to himself. He decided that if he is to fall here he will die fighting. Soon enemy began appearing from every where. They slowly overwhelmed the first ground, but for every meter that Nerr'ak gave up the enemy troops payed with their lives. It seemed hopeless but surprisingly help came at the form of a booming mechanical voice. "Nerrak make for the stairs, we hold it momentarily, yet without you we are lost. With your sorcerors we can make them pay for every inch they move", he could recognize Ferrore's voice anywhere. This was the only true warrior of Khorne in this warband. Non could stand against his wrath, unless of course you are not a son of Khorne... Nerr'ak was soaked in the blood of his enemies from the previous fight and from this new one also. "Apparently you know my name Ferrore, I already got used to be called sorcerer... Snake... or scum.", said Nerr'ak sarcastically. "Nay, I shall not pull back, you are a part of my plans and I cant let you die yet. I think that I saw Ghazan here somewhere if you are interested.". Ferrore informed him that he was looking for Ghazan so Nerr'ak decided to accompany him and his two dreadnoughts. Ferrore's wrath was indeed a sight to behold. Even though Nerr'ak did not know what he was angry at or who he was angry at, he did know that Ferrore will soon lose himself in rage. After several minutes they encountered Ghazan who Ferrore asked to go to the upper levels. After Ghazan was dealt with Ferrore for some reason stayed down there. Yes he was possessed with blood-lust. Nerr'ak had to sooth this fire down or Ferrore will go out of control just as Ghazan predicted.

Approaching Ferrore, Nerr'ak tried to grab him but instinctively Ferrore swinged his blade towards him, causing Nerr'ak to go back. He was determined to stop Ferrore so he risked another approach. Dashing to Ferrore he leaped on him and smacked him in his helm with his armored fist. A crack appeared but Ferrore seemed to get his senses back. Even for a bit. "We have to move!! You can't hold them off on your own!" but then Nerr'ak stopped there was another presence here, and it was fighting with them. A wall of flame surrounded this figure, his first thought was that a new sorcerer arrived but he was mistaken although not so far from the truth. For a moment he caught a glimpse of this figure, the only thing he recognized for certain was the curving of Tzeentchian symbols. He decided not to risk getting to near so he fired an indirect shot on purpose hitting the floor where the Tzeentch worshiper was before, trying to catch its attention.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan emptied his clip at the swarming enemies. The ground floor was overrun, that much was for sure. Elegently slashing their way through any scum crazy enough to approach, the daemonettes danced through the incoming fire with unnatural grace.

"Champion! This floor is lost. We must retreat." A daemonette whisered into his ear from behind him.

"Curse Nerr'ak, what foolishness is this." Ghazan hissed as he tore chunks out of the enemies ranks.

"My champion....look!" A daemonette hungrily said pointing at one of the openings in the wall

Looking over, Ghazan smiled at the sight. Entering the base defensively, Ghazan saw the warped version of the pure Sisters of Battle. Seething with corrupting energy, the Dark Sisters charged into the room.

Taking a step back, Ghazan roared his displeasure at the enemy warriors. As if on cue, Ghazan noticed the twin figures of Nerr'ak and Ferrore approach. Barely resisting the impulse to shoot his rivals down there and then, Ghazan disgustinly watched as the slave and the sorceror approached him

"Ghazan, bastard though you are, a wound can only heal if cauterized in the fire and our warband has been plunged into an inferno. Only united can we defeat this menace, as little as i like it it must be done. Make a dash for the stairs, in the narrow paths to the upper levels we can make them pay for every step in blood." Ferrore's voice echoed like 2 mountains colliding.

Though it pained him to admit it, Ferrore was right. Nodding his head Ghazan quickly fell back up the stairs, his daemonettes in tow.

Clicking his vox bead, Ghazan sent a message to his lieutenants

"Gather at their stairs my faithful, and prepare to bathe in the ecstasy of battle once more!" Ghazan screamed. These pathetic creatures would know the consequences of displeasing a champion of slaanesh.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus coughed up more blood as he felt Raado heal his wound. Then, all the pain was gone, the hole in his side was healed, yet he felt light-headed, to take his mind off the pain, Corruptus tried to remember how this happened...

...Corruptus ducked a flying bolter shell and cleaved a Marine in half. He then ducked a swing from another Marine of this unknown warband and brought his bolter around, the shell ripping the Marines face off.
Corruptus then ran out over open ground towards the stairs, his last remaining demon bodyguard selling their lives dearly to protect their master. Corruptus jumped over a dead body only to find that it wasn't dead and that it lashed out at Corruptus, catching him on the ankle and making him stumble. He fell and landed heavily, all the breath was taken out of him. The Marine stood and raised its bolter, the Marine then pulled the trigger. But instead of a massive thumping pain and then death, a Demon threw itself in the shells path and even though it died svaing its master. Corruptus still caught some of the bolt on his side...

...*'So that is how it happened,'* thought Corruptus, as he got to his feet and picked up his bolter. He dropped the clip and slammed another clip into the Bolter.
He then stood up. He and his two original remaining demons were cut off from the enemy by a band of corrupted Sisters of Battle. Corruputs knew that it was better to wait it out than to make a dash for the stai...
...Wait a second, these Dark Sisters were opening fire on the troops of the enemy.
Maybe Corruptus could organise an agreement between them. Then Corruptus saw a symbol of Tzeentch on one of them.
At this Corruptus shot out from cover and raised his hands.
_'Fellow Tzeentch followers, I have an offer. I will help you in your plight, but in return, I ask that you help me in my plight to humiliate a Marine in my Warband,'_ Corruputs paused, _'Well, what do you say.'_


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: revan4559, can my guy go to the blood tournement now, or does he have to wait till the fights over???)


Wattinr got the report that his well trained cultists were gone, and that his retreating marines were all that was left. Damn, he thought, now I'm really up the creak without a paddle. He activated his vox, and told Patricio to abandon the base and fall back into Ferrore's base.

Later...........................

Wattinr moved into where his men had gather in a corner of Ferroe's base. He had had a tough time convincing the sargeant in charge to allow them in, and now his men needed to rest or risk falling off there feet from exaushtion. however, the force that was persuing them was at Ferrore's from gates and was even now starting to attack the base with missles, and other long range ordinance. 

Wattinr voxed Ferrore, "Ferrore, I have lost the majority of my forces, and my base is history. I have convinced your people to let me in, however, the force that intially attack me has persued and is starting to attack your base. I place me and my troops at your command for the time being.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker cursed, watching the last of his Cutilists flayed by enemy heavy weapon fire, and two Chaos Marines drop dead. The only thing that had saved Dasker himself was the fact that he dropped and rolled to the side. Dasker grimaced, and this would only mean one thing. _Retreat_. 

A thing that almost never happened amongst the followers of the Blood God. Oh, how he would be loathed for this. But it would be something that the enemy didn't expect. And that would give him the advantage of suprise.

"This is to all surviving Marines," snarled Dasker through the vox. "Fall back. We will take the fight to these whelps later. Pull back to Ferrore's base and regroup."


----------



## Anfo

Hann ran back to his marines lines. He saw the huge ammount of new enemy forces. They threatened to out flank him and his marines. This was unexceptable. Hann issued the order to fall back. Hann and his men fell back to the higher levels rapidly, almsot fleeing. Once on higher ground the took up defencive positions and waited a moment before the enemy marines ran up after them. These men were cut down from by Hanns men.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad turned on the spot as he heard the teleporter explode. Rushing over to it, he demanded to know what had happened. The servitor which had been slaved to it will still functioning, if only just. In its dying moments, it issued a few final, guttural statistics:

_-+--+ StAtus -+-- MeCHAniCal OptimAL EffeCIENCY -+-

-+ Interfjerence - UnKnwon OrIGIN + TemPORAL MaSS PsyCHIc SpiKE .... UnReaDABLE ++++++++++++_

The servitor finally died, having imparted it's knowledge. Something incredibly powerful, so powerful that it was unreadable, had stopped the teleportation. It could not have been a psyker, for even the likes of Magnus the Red had readable psychic levels. It must have been something else.

Vladimir looked towards the grav-chute, then at his warriors; they numbered only seven and a half squads, almost half their original number. Nothing would escape the wrath of the warband outside. Only divine intervention would save them.

_Divine intervention.... unreadable psychic traits.... escape...._

All these thoughts whirled through Vlad's head. He had run for centuries. Perhaps now was the time to fight. Yes. Yes, it was.

"My warriors!" roared Vlad, "We fight the enemy this day! Death for Chaos!" he cried, his marines taking up the chant: *"Death for Chaos! Death for Chaos!"* Crashing down the staircases, Vlad lead his entire force to where Ne'rakk, Ferrero, and his previous enemy, Ghazan, were gathering. Descending to them, Vladimir roared:

"Today we stand against our foes! Today we fight!" then, with a pause, he roared: "For Modeus!" This, along with "Death for Chaos!" was taken up by his warriors, shouting until the chamber echoed with the sound of his warriors, Vlad charged down into the rival forces, into the fires of battle. Here, he would earn his favour in the eyes of those he has served for so long.


----------



## revan4559

Ferrore: The rage of Khorne finally overcomes what sanity and reason you have remaining. The rage forces to you to charge from your location into the middle of the battle field, chain swords whirling you can not distinguish friend from foe as you go about the bloody work of appeasing the blood god. Hacking left and right you cleave open armour, sever heads and remove limbs, not caring who dies as long as skulls are taken and blood is spilled, you have fallen, or should i say, been elevated from your position as tech-marine to the blood thirsty form of a Khorne Berserk. There is one thing how ever niggling at what little reason you have left, an urge to be exact, the urge to scream and roar the one phrase that Khorne accepts as worship: "Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!". But even as your sanity ebbs away, in the deep recesses of your mind part of your sanity has shielding itself from the rage and is trying to slowly re-assert itself to bring you and your body back to your control and nod the blood god's.

What does bring back that spark of sanity is to your right you can see one of the Ancients take a hit from a missile launcher. The missile has hit its right leg and has broken part of the armour along with the hydraulic systems that allow it to move. The dreadnought is a sitting duck unless you fully regain your mind and save it. Three of the opponents marines come charging up to it all with plasma charges, ready to finish it off.

Zena: A bolter shot would explode on the ground by your left foot which catches your attention. It seems to have come from a chaos sorcerer who is gauging whether you are friend or foe. After a few more seconds another marine wearing the symbols of Tzeentch comes up to you through the fire and asks you whether or not you will help him. The choice is yours but before you can make your decision a crazed Tech-marine comes out of nowhere and starts to carve a bloody path through your current lords troops along with killing several of his own allies. With your hesitation to attack those you have been ordered to your lords troops turn on you and start to fire at you and your troops, clearly you have been abandoned and the only way to survive now is if you join the defenders.

Nerr'ak: Ferrore completely ignores your warning and seems to now be completely lost to the rage of Khorne as he charges out into the center of the battle and kills anything that even gets close to him, friend or foe. As you watch Ferrore go about slaughtering everything he can you can see Corruptus talking to the Corrupted Sister of battle just as it seems the Dark Sisters own allies turn on her, atleast one good thing has happened during this fight, you now have a new ally. You decide it best to leave Ferrore to what ever fates the gods have in store for him and go up the stairs to where Ghazan and his forces are gather. It appears that you now have the choice of remaining on the second floor and defending it to the last man, or go forth for a daring counter attacker. As you continue to decide what to do you and Ghazan are joined by Vladimir and his troops who go charging down the stairs, it seems you may aswell join him.

Ghazan: All of your troops are amassing at your location ready to defend the stairs to the last men. As your remaining forces continue to gather you can see Nerr'ak and several marines come running up the stairs away from the battle, clearly here to regroup, Ferrore isnt among them, most likely either still fighting down on the ground floor or dead, you dont know which until you ask Nerr'ak. After all of your troops have gathered you need to make the decision of whether to stay on the second floor and defend, or charge back down the stairs in a daring counter attack. As you continue to decide what to do you and Nerr'ak are joined by Vladimir and his troops who go charging down the stairs, it seems you may aswell join him.

Corruptus: The Dark sisters seems to consider your offer when it seems her own allies turn on her and start firing at the both of you. Both you, the Dark Sister and her troops pull back to cover so you dont get completely destroyed by the amount of bolter fire. You can see Ferrore in the middle of the battle killing everything that comes close, not caring if its front or foe. It also seems that your path way to the upper levels has been cut off so your stuck on the ground level with enemies pouring in from almost every direction. Your only hope is if the others on the upper floors mount a counter attack.

Wattnir: You get no reply from Ferrore after you vox him and when you look around at Ferrore's defensive troops they open up the back of the hanger and leave the base from the opposite side of the battle due to that cant do anything while inside of the hanger. Several vox reports suggest that it appears Ferrore has been lost to the rage of Khorne and is slaughtering any living thing that comes near him, even if its his own allies. You can either leave with Ferrore's men and be called a coward, or you could tear open the door and go for a counter attack with what little forces you have left, and atleast die in the name of Khorne. You get another report that Dasker is trying to get into the base but is being stopped by the attacking force, if you can launch a two way attack you may have a chance.

Dasker: The way to Ferrore's base would be filled with the attacking force, stopping anyone in the base from getting out and anyone outside from getting in. You get a report that Wattnir is within the base, if you can contact Wattnir then maybe you can launch a two way attack which may give you a chance at slaughtering a good portion of the attacking force. From the corner of your eye you can see Ferrore slaughter anything that comes near him, he has clearly succumbed to the Rage of Khorne and will be useless until after the battle, but for now you need to regroup with one of the other forces within the base to stand a chance of survival.

Hann: Your troops make the mistake of falling back to the throne room where the majority of the fighting is going on. You and your forces are now being attacked on two fronts. As you give a quick glance around the throne room you can see mounds of dead marines, mutants and the bloody remains of cultists. Ferrore is in the middle of the room slaughtering his way through the enemy lines and also killing any ally that gets close to him. Nerr'ak and his troops have disappeared up the stairs to regroup with Vladimir and Ghazan. Corruptus is hiding behind some over with a group of Dark Sisters(Corrupted sisters of battle) who are firing upon the enemy and getting shot at in return. It seems that your all going to die here, but atleast you can all fight to the dead to try and appease your gods to spare your souls.

Vladimir: You and your forces pass Nerr'ak and Ghazan who have gathered with their troops on the second floor. Everyone else is scattered around the base but are being forced back towards the throne room where the fighting is the heaviest. You and your troops charge down the stairs to joining the battle, shortly followed by Nerr'aks troops and Ghazan's. The scene that confronts you is one of utter carnage, corpses everywhere, the wounded fighting with all the life that they have left in them. In the middle of the battle is Ferrore who appears to be slaughtering everything that comes close, not caring if its an enemy or an ally, it is best if all of your forces avoid Ferrore until he has calmed down. After a few more seconds everyone that was on the upper floors of the base have now forced their way to the throne room for large and most likely their last counter attack.


Everyone: As the counter attack rages on the chaos lord outside has become even more impatient and has send every last troop he has into battle, along with joining in himself. As he strides into the throne room he flicks his Bolt pistol about putting holes in any marine or cultist that comes charging at him. For those who get even closer he effortlessly bats them away with a swipe of his power fist. Your forces are slowly being over run and pushed back. All hope seems lost, but then within the area that Ferrore has cleared there is a lightning burst and a flash of light that signifies the use of a teleporter. As the light disappears and everyone regains their sight, you can all see(other then Wattnir who is in a different room) twenty silver terminators stood there, weapons at the ready, and within a single second they open fire. Huge scores of the attacking force fall beneath their twin-linked bolt pistols and auto-cannons, the tide seems to have turned as the enemies are in disarray, now is the time to strike. What is odd how ever, after a few seconds of massacring the attackers, the Terminators vanish with the sound of lighting and another light explosion, having teleported away. The Chaos Lord seemingly annoyed with this charges straight up to Ferrore and slams his boot into the Tech-Marine, sending him hurtling across the room and slamming into the wall. With a bellow over an open vox channel to everyone he declares a simple challenge. "The leaders of this base are to gather before me so we can settle this once and for all! The winner of this battle will claim what is left of the other side." 

After having all been allowed to gather, at which point Ferrore has regained some form of sanity, the chaos lord stands ready to fight all of you. As you stand there looking at this formidable warrior you all get the exact same idea. Raising your range weapons, you unless a hail storm of bolter fire into the chaos lord.

OOC: Loot(equipment) and Troops will be assigned in the next update. Also the terminators, MODEUS WASNT THERE. just incase anyone though he was. Also, after the battle go SEARCH for loot and ill tell you in the next update what you find(if you find anything).


----------



## komanko

It seemed the Ferrore couldn't hear or just decided to ignore Nerr'ak's warnings. He was a lost cause. On the other hand it seemed that he got completely possessed in the rage of Khorne, as he was carving a bloody path through the enemy troops and also through any allies that came near. The sight of the techmarine slaughtering everything was rather ironic as he looked very peaceful. Nerr'ak knew that he couldn't do anything for Ferrore as much as he wanted to help him. He saw several cultists trying to sneak on Ferrore so he killed them and then turned his eye to the dark sister. She noticed him but he already saw Corruptus coming to her and speaking, "What a fool, he is not worthy to be called a Tzeentch worshiper.", Nerr'ak thought. Gathering Ferrore's remaining men Nerr'ak took control of them and ordered them to go up and regroup there with Ghazan. "I hope you know what you are doing Ferrore", he muttered, praying to Tzeentch that he will regain his senses. It was weird for Nerr'ak but Ferrore was the closest thing to a "Friend" that he ever had. Taking a last look Nerr'ak walked up the stairs to the next floor.

A few moments later Nerr'ak arrived at the second floor. He saw Ferrore's remaining men which were sent there and also Ghazan's troops. He faced Ghazan and looked at him, _*"What strange allies the fates bring together. In the end we turn out to be allies again aren't we Ghazan."*_, Nerr'ak said smiling fiendishly. He was now confronted with the decision of going back down there or staying up here. While he was thinking it over Vladimir suddenly appeared with his troops. Nerr'ak didn't want to get back into the fight, the odds of winning were slim but still he didn't have the strength to start running again like some renegade imperial psyker. So he decided to go down into the fray. Taking command of what left of Ferrore's troops here, he passed between the remaining men, "Lets die in glory! For Tzeentch!", he shouted. Ferrore's men only joined in the first part of the shout as they did not worship Tzeentch after all. The troops rushed down the stairs following Nerr'ak.

The counter attack has begun, Nerr'ak hoped that the others will leave their pitiful arguments and join in this counter attack. He told the men to spread out, so they will be less vulnerable to grenades and concentrated attacks. The men took cover and began firing protecting Ferrore from enemies that were approaching him. Suddenly a huge portion of the wall exploded, new enemies arriving accompanied by their lord, a man of huge size, his strength could be seen in the way he walked. He will be an unstoppable opponent if they don't unite. The chaos lord carved a path through the troops and strides to the throne room, Nerr'ak rushed following closely, accompanied by the crazed techmarine.

Arriving at the throne room he saw the chaos lord standing in the middle, his armor stained with the blood of his enemies. He was wielding a power fist and he was effortlessly swiping away any cultists that tried to attack him. Hurling them into walls or simply smashing them into a pulp. The chaos lord took out a bolt pistol and started firing, killing of several marines and cultists. Nerr'ak quickly took cover as he heard the bolts hitting the wall above him. Slowly the counter attack that they made began to be countered by the enemy forces who had the upper hand again. Suddenly a bright flash appeared, blinding the unprepared Nerr'ak for a few moments. The most unexpected thing happened twenty terminators in silver appeared where Ferrore carved his path. They immediately started firing killing and massacring waves of enemies and then disappearing in yet under bright flash. This left the enemies confused and in disarray. The upper hand was again theirs. 

A few seconds later Nerr'ak saw the slightly agitated and annoyed chaos lord charging into someone. Nerr'ak quickly took a look and saw the lord slamming his foot into Ferrore sending him flying across to the other side of the room and slamming into a wall. Then came a message through the vox. _*"The leaders of this base are to gather before me so we can settle this once and for all! The winner of this battle will claim what is left of the other side."*_, the chaos lord said with his deep voice. Nerr'ak decided that it was no time for tricks and deceit. Leaping away from his cover he came to stand in front of the chaos lord. Looking him in the eyes Nerr'ak said something that amazed him also. *"I shall fight you!"*, this was not the usual thing that Nerr'ak would do but usually Nerr'ak did not get caught in huge battles. The chaos lord laughed, and rightly so, Nerr'ak did not stand a chance alone against this huge marine. He stood still evaluating his foe, and soon the others joined him. They looked at each other, every warband member, nodding to his allies. Then suddenly they all drew out their ranged weapons, bolts, plasma and even psychic energy raged in the room as they all began firing. Nerr'ak added a touch himself firing his bullets and enhancing their speed and impact with his psychic spikes. He hoped that this attack will finish of the lord as all of them hoped...


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus ducked behind cover as a storm of bolter shells ricocheted and pinged over the rubble strewn around the base.
The Marines poured in through every breach they could find and as Corruptus looked around the rubble the one thought that flashed into his mind was
_Hopeless, utterly hopeless_
_'No my Lord, nothing is ever hopeless,'_ came Yorns voice.
_'I shall ready the troops, I shall bring them down,'_ said Raado.
_'No, not yet, we wait for the enemy to make a mistake, then we punish them,'_ said Corruptus.

But as Corruptus racked his Bolter and aimed it round the rubble, intent on shooting down Marines that come near the stairwell. But as he shot down the first few, he realised that there was a swarm of Marines moving to secure the stairwell.
But then, a glimmer of hope shone through...

...a lightning burst and a flash of light that signifies the use of a teleporter. Twenty silver terminators stood there, weapons at the ready, and within a single second they opened fire. They mowed down scores of the enemy, and actually forcing them back, but after the use of a single clip they disappeared with a flash and a bang.
This left the forces in disarray. This was the mistake.
_'All men, ready your weapons, charge now,'_ said Corruptus, re-loading his Bolter and charging at the Chaos Lord, Bolter firing.


----------



## emporershand89

(revan4559, I'm linking up with Dakser, but I had a sudden stroke of creativity, so forgive me for the long post. Epic though )


Wattinr was sitting down, thinking of what to do next, when Ferrore's troops sudden upped from there positions and ran out the back of the hanger. As the volume of fire died down from them, he could hear the invading armies warcries gather colume and strength as they regrouped to attack in a fianl push, realising that the enemy had fled.

"Damn your souls to Chaos you cowards, stand and fight, stand and fight, damn you ugh........" As he tried to push Ferrores men back into line one socked him in the jaw and knocked him flat. As sudden burst of gunfire and the marine was dead, killed by Patricio.

"What do we do now sir, that was our last pit stop, so to speak Lord." Wattinr scowled at him, but his words rang true in all of his mens ears. He could see that many of them were debating what he had just said, and even the ones that were just now waking up from there sleep were realising the gravity of their situation. Wattinr made up his mind that if he couldn't win he'd take as many damn motherf*&%$%^ souls with him to the abyss. He turned and faced his men.

"Men, Ferrores men, those who we called allies, are fleeing in the sign of danger, not carring to stand by the one who they swore alliegence to. Now it falls to us, my noble brethern, to stand by and defend this place to the last. Some of you will not live to see the sun rise anew from tommorrow, and I will pray for your souls as they are taken by Chaos. However, if we are to die here, THEN I SAY WE GIVE THEM HELL!!!!!!"

Epic music for the fight if you want...... 





His men roared, so loudly in fact that the attack force outside faltered for a minute at the sound that resistance might still exist to contest them in there goals. Wattinr quickly designated firing positions to his men, having them man the heavy weapons that still remained at the bunkers and the main archway. His men, 42 and all marines, bullied what few cultists were left to the walls. As they manned the positioned they let a warcry out that chilled even Wattinr to the bone. Then they let loosed and ripped into the advancing enemy.

Bolter fire ripped into the front ranks and the charge faltered as the marines behind the cultists trampled them in there rage and rush to reach the enemy. As they closed the cultists and other marines open fired with small arms and the line slowed to a halt as the volume of fire ripped the enemy apart. they clawed over one another as infighting started up and the rage of battle consumed some of them enitrely. 

The few that made it to the barriers were met by fierce resisitance as Wattinr's marines engaged them in lethal close combat with the fighting style Wattinr had taught them. Slice, dowdge, swirve, rolled stab, and blood flowed across the road covering it ina fine layer as they rest collected at the bottom of the hill. The battle raged as men from both sides fell, Wattinr troops exacting a heavy toll but here and there a few luck shots would take out a marine as the enemy pushed with all there might to finish what was left of them.

Wattinr jumped from the barrier when it looked like they might actually break through, and landed in the midst of his enemies, slicing a marine down the middle. A cultists latched onto his back and he launched himself backward and down, landing with a bone crunching thud as he crushed the cultists under his wieght. He blocked a downward slice, then rolled down and up slashed across, doubling it into an arc around, up, and then down behind, cuting down a marine with a combat knife.

Suddenly a roar emerged from the field and a large warrior in armor emerged from the group, bearing two axes. The warrior barrled out and tackled Wattinr to the ground, pinning him down and thrusting with his axes. Wattinr moved his head left and right, dodging the blows from him as he tried with all his might to wrestle the warrior off of him, but in vain. Then suddenly a dark form rammed the warrior off him and jumped for a killing blow. The warrior laughed and spun around, flailing his axes in front of his and depcaitated the warrior; then cut out hi mid-section. Wattinr was now full enraged at the enemy leader and launched a barrage of blows that rained down upon the axes of his oppenent. againa nd again his enemy matched his fury, blow for blow, rolled for roll, dodge for dodge, slice for slice untilt hey were running abreast each other, pushing their weapons into each other in an effort to crush the other. they ran, on and on through the melee, both not letting up, each beleiving that each was in the right and that the other warrior must fall. 

Finally a break, the warrior slipped on a rock in the road and fell down, Wattinr pushing his sword down and slicing off his left arm. The warrior grunted and kicked out, knocking Wattinr off him and to the side. He came up, swing his good arm round and round in killing arcs, driving Wattinr back. However, he could tell the warriors wound was slowing him up,m and finally he made his move.

He stepped into the warriors gaurd and pulled his sword into a double hand stance, slicng across the shoulde rof the one good arm. He then dropped his sword, drew his combat, and then in one fluid motion stabbed his knife into the warriors neck. as his opponent died Wattinr hefted him up, spasming, and hurled him into the group of mariens, cultists and warriors standing around.

Raoring, he loosed all the air in his filthy lungs and howled his victory into the sky. He then retireved his word and worked his way back to his lines, kiling a few more marines as he went. getting back he found that Patricio was barking out orders to the men, and saw that only 34 were left standing, pouring a solid fire of lead into the enbemy as they abck off and regrouped.

Suddenly his voxed chirped, and Dasker's voice came over the line. "Anyone there, were coming into your base, please alert Ferrore."

Wattinr activated his vox and answered, "Dakser, Ferrore's men have turned and run like the cowards they are. Me and my marines are all that is left saanding against the hoard of enemies that beset us. I see you coming, " and looked over the wall as a group of reddish blue marines were cutting a swath off in the distance towards the base. Wattinr turned back to the vox........

"Dasker, my men will cut a swath into the enemy and create a gap to the base here. Lets get your men inside and into relative safety before we go any further. Dakser respond.........................."

(OCC: Bane_of_Kings, let me know your naswer, then I'll post the rest)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Very well," spat Dasker in response with a frown. "I'll follow your command _this time._." 

He pointed to a surviving Chaos Space Marine in his company, after seeing his champion fall. "Alrex. Congratulations, you've just been promoted to Champion."

He then switched the vox link. "All surviving units, fall back. Glory to the Sixth."

Damn, he hated these tactics.


----------



## Nightlord92

Battered and bruised, the remnants of Ghazan's company stood shoulder to shoulder on the stairs leading to the ground floor. Though each marine looked like he had been through all the hells of the warp, they all stood proud and in righteous ecstasy for the coming fight. Ghazan himself was busy carving in another ritual scar into his face when he was joined by the rag-tag survivors, including the sorceror Nerr'ak.

"What strange allies the fates bring together. In the end we turn out to be allies again aren't we Ghazan." Nerr'ak said in his shifty, smug voice.

"It would appear so. You have already learned the price of betraying me once witch. Do not make the mistake of thinking I will be merciful a second time." Ghazan said, barely listening to himself speak as he concentrated on the ritual scarring.

Sheathing his blade, Ghazan looked over his marines again, fierce pride filling him. Though they had been outnumbered and outgunned the entire battle against his rival's, Ghazan's marines had proven themselves worthy of being his warriors.

"Warriors of Slaanesh! It is time! A weasel thinks himself mighty enough to break our backs! We will show him how wrong he was when we hang his mutilated and tortured corpse off our walls!" Ghazan hissed vehemntly, his forked tongue flicking in the air.

Roaring their champion's name, Ghazan's marines load their bolters and draw their blades. Pumping themselves up, Ghazan waited until he could taste their fervour pouring out of them before ordering them to charge. However, before he gave the order, a faint sound caught his attention. Turning around, Ghazan saw the rag-tag company of Vladimir's that were still alive charging toward the stairs. Without even speaking to the rival champion, Ghazan simply nodded as they charged past him down the stairs, leading the counter-charge. A sense of jealousy and envy rushed up through Ghazan. "Do not let them claim all the glory my faithful! CHARGE!" Ghazan roared.

Rushing down the stairs at the head of his warriors, Ghazan saw the hellish battlefield the ground floor had become. Not breaking stride, Ghazan drew his bolt pistol and planted a round in the helm of an over-eager enemy before drawing his sword and leaping into the fray.

Slashing and stabbing, Ghazan waded through the ranks of astartes, losing himself in the battle-fervour of Slaanesh. Bright colors lit the room from the barrels of the bolters. A cocktail of blood, gunpowder, and death-screams flooded his senses. Stabbing his sword into the sternum of another astartes, Ghazan kicks the dying marine off before a loud explosion forces his attention. Striding through the gaping hole in the wall, Ghazan sees the immense figure of the enemy chaos lord enter the base and begin casually firing into the warband. To his left, Ghazan sees one of Vladimir's ilk pitched off his feet, a gaping hole in his chest. Looking ahead, he sees one of his warriors try charging at the chaos lord. Before he had even swung his weapon the warrior, whose name Ghazan did not know, was flung backwards, his armor caved in where the chaos lord's power fist struck him.

Slowly but surely, Ghazan realized they were being pushed back. No matter how many nameless hordes of cultists he dismemberd and slaughtered, no matter how many astartes he crushed, there was always another to take their place. Accepting his death and hoping his demise would greatly please Slaanesh, Ghazan hurled himself at the enemy with the determination of a dead man.

What happened next assured Ghazan that the Dark Prince favored him. A bright flash that signalled a teleporter use engulfed the throne room and as it dissipated, 20 armed terminators stood menacignly together. Without waiting for the enemy to recover, the terminators opened fire into the hordes of cultists and astartes, punching great holes into their lines. 

Just as quickly as they appeared, the termintors vanished using their teleporters, their ammo spent. Surveying the battlefield again, Ghazan felt the sweet sense of victory turning in their favor. Though he was a great distance away, Ghazan was sure he could sense the sheer rage pouring from the Chaos lord as he kicked a manic, depraved warrior away, sending him crashing into the wall.

"The leaders of this base are to gather before me so we can settle this once and for all! The winner of this battle will claim what is left of the other side." the Chaos Lord screamed

Reloading his bolt pistol, Ghazan steadily walked over to the center of the throne room. Standing opposite of the Chaos lord, Ghazan saw his fellow warband champions. Taking his place amongst them, Ghazan looked at each of them. They had all wronged him in one way or another, but they were still united somewhat. For the warband to survive, this pathetic weakling had to die. A sly smile creeping across his face, Ghazan drew his bolt pistol along with the others and fired at the immense target of the chaos lord, enjoying every second of it.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr heard Dasker's reply and saw his unit move towards his lines as they cut their way towards him. Wattinr ran down the towers stairs and to the front door where he summoned up 10 marines that he could spare, taking care to leave enuogh in key locations and ast the heavy weapons.

"Men, we must relieve Dasker's men and drive through this horde to victory, are you with me?" 

"Roooooaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!," and they charged directly out and into the fray. They killed with abandon, decpitating, de-limbing, slicing, rolling, and in all else taking many lives with them as they went.

Wattinr finally whirled around to deflect an oncoming blow and found himself face to face with Dasker.

"Well meet brother," he said. (Dasker speaks)

Then the two of them lead their way back towards the stronghold where they covered Dakser's men as they entered through the main archway. Once inside, they continued there deadly hail of death as the enemy retreated full to regroup for another push later.

When all had calmed down, Wattinr walked over to where Dasker was sitting.

"Now what brother, were hold up here, and it seems that the other factions are fighting desperatly too."


----------



## deathbringer

words burbvled through his voxponder, unbidden words, words that tore from him, detonated upon the air. His blade fell again, hacking, slashing, cutting and crashing. 

"Blood for the blood god.... All hail the Lord of destruction"

None could resist him, his metal limbs so strong... relentless in there pounding, blades spun from hands... clattered upon the ground, the severed limbs of there owners quickly following them till the ruined torso stood on unsteady legs and dropped to join the mass blow. 

The rage was unibdden, unexcepted yet it seeped from his every pour, coursed across his heart muscles, forcing his body forward, propelling it towards the marines that backed away from him, a light they had never known before in there eyes.

Terror... terror from the depraved killing machine the launched itself upon them... to whirring masses of metal and flesh closing in upon them, biting at their skin... tearing at thereflesh.... unstoppable.... the wounds they took consumed by the blinding rage. 

His plasma gun seered flesh and bown sending yet more toppling to the ground... great holes in there chests, agony in the glassypools that reflected his leering mask.

He cut a swathe through them lost in madness, his soul pinned into a cornor by the merciful lord that had saved him... tied strings to his soul and made him dance to this bloody tune.

He was helpless... his soul was drowning... drowning in the hatred, the anger the need for destruction and he whipped round the sword biting as they attmepted to circle him...sneaking up from behind. 

A thrust broke the firsts' sternum... a long cut sending him to the ground twitching and cursing.... the second lost his head to a save swing that smashed through his puny defences.

Then the rage collapsed... tumbled away in slow motion. The dreadnaught;s were cutting there own bloody path through the fray... there own madness upon them...there own rage at the living glories bestowed upon the servents of chaos... Slowly momentously... a great streak of light flsashed past him bursting upon the leg of the dreadnaught.

The wounded metal called to him it needed him, the rage of khorne seeped from hi, forced away with a mighty snarl.

Now Ferrore was running... tearing towards the stricken dreadnaught... the other ancinet turned and now it was tearing towards it comrade.as marines bearing plasma charges began to tear towards the rear of the stricken machine.

The plasma gun upon his shoulder sent one to the ground a great chunk torn from his shoulder. The ancients own heavy flamer consumed a warrior of Slannesh whose chilling laughter echoed even as the flames carressed his skin into a charred black mass. 

He was working upon the dreadnaught, his mind calm... sanguine as he worked and he felt the dreadnaughts machine spirit push upon his own, gratitude seeping through the bond. Slowly Ferrore knelt and lost himself within his own mind.
_______________________________________

Standinbg straight amongst the others, his hand gently traced the impact upon his ribs... the great force of the chaos lords boot leaving there metal bent under the great attack.

As one they opened fire... as one they destroyed the great before them... the power that had threatened them and that they had overcome.


----------



## Necrosis

A bolter round exploded in the nearby area of her left foot which immediately caught her attention. She turned and faced the marine who had fired it, yet it wasn’t just any chaos space marine but a full fledge Sorcerer who was determining if she was friend or foe. Just as she was about to respond another marine who wore the symbol of Tzeentch approach her despite the heavy fire. The marine made her an offer; in exchange for helping him he would then help her. Yet before she could respond to his request a crazy tech-marine appeared began to carve a path made out of blood through the troops that Zena had just betrayed.

Then the troops who Zena had betrayed realized this and retaliated by open firing on her and her dark sisters. Zena took cover and she then looked at the marine with the symbol of Tzeentch who had approach her. “I play the role that Tzeentch has given me and right now that is role is to assist you. Now let us give Tzeentch the enemy dying breathe.” said Zena at the chaos space marine who had wore the symbol of Tzeentch as she then fired her flamer at several enemy chaos space marines.

As the battle continued to wage on, the naivety of her former lord finally showed as he sent every single troop including himself into the fray of battle. Despite her former lord foolishness he still commanded a large force which began to push back Zena forces and her new allies. Impossible, had she betrayed him to soon? No, it couldn’t end like this. She placed her faith in Tzeentch and continued to fight on. Then lighting burst and a flash of light appeared that temporarily blinded Zena. As Zena regained her eye sight she saw twenty silver terminators who stood there with their weapons ready and opened fired. This obviously was all part of Tzeentch plan, to lure the entire enemy out and wipe them out.

Yet after a few seconds the terminators disappeared and her former lord then open a channel on the vox and declared a single challenge. He asked for the leaders of the base to come before him and settle this battle once and for all. Zena wasn’t really a leader of the base and besides the rest of defenders could probably deal with him. She decided to look around the base seeking any valuable weapons or equipment she could find.


----------



## Anfo

Hann ran into the room with the other warband members. The room where everyone would decide if they would live or die. Bolt rounds flew from every direction. Hann looked off to his right where he saw a havoc marine aim his heavy bolter. Hann had no time to react as the heavy gun opened fire, bathing Hann in tracer fire. Hann fell to a knee before falling on his back.

Hann lied there for a short time while his body tried to cope with the wounds. Hann started to push himself up when bright flashes filled the room. Modeus's terminators had come back. Hann smiled, Modeus was alive and well, this whole thing was a test. The attack of the other warband perhaps not, but the mysterious disappearance was certainly a test. 
Painfully standing up, Hann saw the terminators flash away, and the enemy leader charge shouting his challenge. To meet his challenge many of Hanns fellow leaders charged the leader. Hann limped his way towards the fight, before pausing. He closed his eyes and slowly drowned out the pain in his body. Opening his eyes Hann made a bee line to the Leader.


----------



## revan4559

_Before the onslaught of bolter shells, psychic attacks and Ferrore's plasma gun the chaos lords armour stands no change and he is torn to pieces. Very little of his armour can be salvaged, what does remain un-harmed however is the power fist attached to his left armour, luckily the arm was sheared off by Ferrore's plasma gun and the arm dropped to the floor. As the chaos forces see their lord killed they all drop to their knee's and await to be divided up among the faction leaders within this base. 

As you all continue firing Corruptus and Hann make the mistake of charging forwards into the line of fire to try and get at the enemy lord. Being all sons of chaos it matters little if you hit and kill them as it means there is less faction leaders to contend with. As you all continue firing several shots hit Corruptus and Hann in the shoulders and back, after a few more seconds they collapse to the floor.
_

Nerr'ak: After the defeat of the chaos lord you think it best to gather together the leaders of each faction and try to reform the warband to stop another leadership battle which almost destroyed this warband. Maybe this time you could purpose that you each rule your own faction but as a warband you hold council's to determine the best course of action. Another suggestion that comes into your mind is that after sorting out your differences you should fortify the base and post more sentries so that you wont be caught off guard again should another Warband attack.

After having the meeting with the other faction leaders you return to your base to find five marines stood there. Each facing you with their weapons drawn, before you can do anything they all drop to their knee's and the one at the front of the drop holds up a data-slate with the number of troops that have joined you from the warband. Behind them on the table is a strange looking helmet, upon closer inspection you can see that the helmet is meant for a librarian or sorcerer, as the helmet infact, is a Psychic-Hood. This will clearly increase your power and grant much better defense against other sorcerers.

Corruptus: Both you and Hann charge straight towards the chaos lord, which wasn't the smartest idea as there are plasma shots and bolter shells flying past you as you charge towards the Chaos Lord something impacts against your back and your shoulder. Suddenly an immense shoots through your body as what impacts against your back and shoulder pierces straight through your shoulder armour and out of the front of your shoulder, as great as a Marine is, the bolter shot pierced the command circuits(which are located in the left shoulder pad) and you have lost all power to your armour, making you collapse to the floor where you pass in and out of consciousness.

Several hours later you regain full consciousness, as you look about you find yourself un-able to move as you have been strapped to a table, your armour completely removed. You can only turn your head and you can see Hann strapped to the table to your left, with similar wounds to yours. Around the room you can see the remaining Dark Apothecaries going about treating the wounded and removing the gene-seed of the fallen along with checking the levels of its mutation, those that pass are placed within a create, and those that aren't are burnt. After a few more minutes a Dark Apothecary comes over and releases the straps so you can get up and move about. The idea that comes to your mind is to go back to your base and see if your armour has been fixed. After reaching your base your second in command hands you a new weapon, as you look to see what it is you can see that it is a Plasma pistol with ten ammo packs.

Wattnir and Dasker: You two manage to link up in the middle of the corridor after slaughtering you way to each other. As you two go back to Ferrore's base the sound of fighting stops and Ferrore's troops return after several minutes. An idea is to go to the throne room to see what has happened, after reaching the throne room you can see a scene of total carnage and blood shed that you have both missed. A chaos lord lays near the entrance, his body filled with holes and missing his left arm. You can see Ghazan, Nerr'ak, Vladimir and Ferrore standing there talking, Hann and Corruptus are missing.

Ghazan: After the chaos lord falls the attacking force stops and knee's before its new masters. After several minutes the large attacking force splits up and moves to different parts of the base to join with their new leaders. It seems that you are victorious. Though the problem remains that Ferrore and Hann will most likely still try for leadership unless you can all react an agreement to stop the fighting and concentrate on the blood tournament. Nerr'ak gathers you together and the others together and tries to get you all to settle your differences. After the meeting you decide to return to your base, while walking through one of the corridors something catches your eye on one of the fallen marines that attacked you. As you get close you can see its a wrist-mounted bolter attached to the outside of the marine's left arm, these types of bolters are known as Storm Bolters and are normally used inside Terminator armour. Luckily you have your own suit of terminator armour which you won but it is not fully functional. You decide to remove the arm to take the storm-bolter and maybe try and get Ferrore to fix it to your armour later on.

Ferrore: With the chaos lord dead, the matter of what will happen to the warband is now in your hands along with the leaders of the other factions. You can continue your little war for leadership and most likely tear the warband apart, or you can put aside your differences and create a ruling council. Nerr'ak gathers together you and the other faction leaders while Hann and Corruptus get dragged off to be tended to by the Dark Apothecaries. Nerr'ak gives suggestions on how to hold the warband together and that you all need to unite and put aside differences in order to survive.

After the little council you and the others had, you think it best to head back to your base as your men Vox to you that they are returning now the fighting is over. On your way out of the throne room something catches your eye, a hilt of a weapon under a dead marine, something about this weapon calls out to you. As you get close you can see the hilt appears normal other than one thing, around the hilt is wrapped the skin/scales of a Salamander from your home world. As you pull the weapon out from under the corpse you can see that the weapon is a chain sword and it is masterfully crafted, the teeth of the weapon are actually the teeth of a Salamander, strong enough to cut through ceramite. It appears this weapon was taken as a trophy from some high ranking Salamander, and now it can be yours, on the hilt you can see a name inscribed, the name rings in your mind, it is a name of one of the ancient Forgemaster's who studied under Vulkan himself, this is clearly a rare find indeed.

Zena: Your search through the bodies of the fallen doesn't turn up any interesting finds so you decide to leave it at that, maybe you will win something in the next round of the tournament tomorrow, only the dark gods truly know. You can see the leaders of this base talking to each other in the middle of the throne room while two of the wounded ones are dragged off to be tended to. You think it is a good idea if you go and introduce yourself to your new allies and find out what their plans are for the rest of the tournament and then what they will do after, should they survive.

Hann: Both you and Corruptus charge straight towards the chaos lord, which wasn't the smartest idea as there are plasma shots and bolter shells flying past you as you charge towards the Chaos Lord something impacts against your back and your shoulder. Suddenly an immense shoots through your body as what impacts against your back and shoulder pierces straight through your shoulder armour and out of the front of your shoulder, as great as a Marine is, the bolter shot pierced the command circuits(which are located in the left shoulder pad) and you have lost all power to your armour, making you collapse to the floor where you pass in and out of consciousness.

Several hours later you regain full consciousness, as you look about you find yourself un-able to move as you have been strapped to a table, your armour completely removed. You can only turn your head and you can see Corruptus strapped to the table to your right, with similar wounds to yours. Around the room you can see the remaining Dark Apothecaries going about treating the wounded and removing the gene-seed of the fallen along with checking the levels of its mutation, those that pass are placed within a create, and those that aren't are burnt. After a few more minutes a Dark Apothecary comes over and releases the straps so you can get up and move about. The idea that comes to your mind is to go back to your base and see if your armour has been fixed.

After arriving at your base, your second in command is stood there with a strange looking shield, it appears to have been taken from the chapter known as The Black Templars, as the shield carries their design. As you walk closer your second in command hold sit up for you, it seems you have a new piece of wargear.

Vladimir: You and your allies have defeated the chaos lord, but in the process also shot Hann and Corruptus in the back, serves them right for charging off while you and the other are firing. Nerr'ak then calls together you and the other leaders to discuss the future of the Warband, trying to get all of you to unite or you will surely tear this warband apart and be killed should another warband attack this one.

After the meeting you decide to walk over to the chaos lords corpse and inspect his body for anything useful. After a few minutes searching you remember that the lord wielded a power fist and decide to look for the arm which wielded it. You find the arm several feet away and the power fist fully intact. All you need now is to ask Ferrore to attached the power fist to your own armour and you will be able to stand up against Hann's power axe should he turn on you again.

Everyone: After returning to your passed several strange marines each hand you a data-slate. On the data slate it tells you that the attacking force has split up and moved to join their new masters. You all scroll through the data-slate to see what faction now has what troops and you eventually find your own.

OOC:
Pre-attack numbers:
Vladimir: 74 marines.
Ghazan: 49 marines, 10 daemons.
Wattnir: 0 cultists, 31 marines.
Ferrore: 4 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 39 undivided marines.
Dasker: 40 chaos marines, 0 cultists.
Corruptus: 36 possessed marines, 2 daemons, 17 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 5 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 30 marines of tzeentch.
Hann: 64 Marines, 0 cultists.
Ezekiel: 78 marines.
Zena: 60 Dark Sisters.

After they join you:
Vladimir: 150 marines, 100 cultists.
Ghazan: 150 marines, 10 daemons, 100 cultists.
Wattnir: 200 cultists, 100 marines.
Ferrore: 10 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 90 undivided marines.
Dasker: 90 chaos marines, 100 cultists.
Corruptus: 50 possessed marines, 10 daemons, 50 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 5 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 30 marines of tzeentch, 70 undivided marines.
Hann: 120 Marines, 200 cultists.
Ezekiel: 78 marines.
Zena: 60 Dark Sisters, 200 cultists.

if you have any questions then feel free to pm me.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr stood with Dasker as they surveyed the scene of carnage in front of them. The enemy army had fleed, leaving behind the mass causlties they had received during the fight. Rows of cultists and marines stood here and their, and on his left alittle ways off Wattinr saw the cooling body of the warrior he had foughten earlier. 

Both him and Dasker walked towards the main compound where Modeus's room stood with the throne. He turned to Dasker as they walked and held out a hand.

"By Khorne brother, you fought well. truely, you have such promise yet." (Dasker talks, bla, blah, blah)

As they entered the room they came upon a scene of absolute carnage; bodies strune everywhere. Ferrore stood in the room over the body of a dead chaos lord with.........Nerr'ak, Ghasan, and Vladimir?? Why were these enemies talking to each other??

He turned to Dasker, "Be careful brother, i don't like the smell of this." He walked up to Ferrore and blunted stated, "Ferrore, whats going on here. you are consorting with those that were earlier conspiring to kill us. Now you are talking to them?? Whats more, your men tuned and fleed in the face of the enemy, leaving my honorable soldiers to hold YOUR fort in the face of the enemy. No thanks to them we survived. I would like an explanation!"


----------



## komanko

Hails of bolts, psychic and plasma were hurled through the air. Piercing the chaos lords armor, his screams of pain could be heard all over the base. The attack teared him apart destroying him completely leaving nothing but a bloody pulp to look at. A rather amusing sight during this attack was Hann and Corruptus who foolishly decided to charge into the chaos lord, they got hit by the many bolts themselves... They were both wounded and passed out quickly after the defeat of the lord. The only thing that was left of the chaos lord was the remnants of his body and salvageable parts of his armor. Also during the attack the chaos lords arm was vaporized by Ferrore's plasma weapon, leaving his power first unharmed and usable. The power fist had no use for Nerr'ak, he was not a brute fighter, so he left the power fist were it is. Once the chaos lord was defeated and exterminated from the face of the galaxy the remaining of his army dropped their weapons, surrendering immediately and kneeling before the leaders of the warband.

For now there was no immediate threat to the warband, the army of the chaos lord in tatters and the remaining troops been divided between the members of the waranad. What amazed Nerr'ak was the fact that when they worked together they accomplished something that neither he or anyone else in the base could do alone. By working together they have destroyed an immense threat to their lives. This could be a sign of a new age to this warband, they did not have to agree with each other. They just needed some way to determine the course of action that will be taken each time that the warband encounters a problem. They needed to create an alliance of all the members of this warband, united they were strong and divided they fell. This stupid and pathetic battle for control over the warband almost ruined them, Nerr'ak was ashamed of the fact that he took part in it. Since when he needed power over others, all he ever wanted was to gather knowledge and to serve Tzeentch. Neither of them was completed by trying to take over this warband.

*"We have much to discuss. Gather around!"*, Nerr'ak said. Directing his speech to Ferrore, Ghazan, and Vladimir. They were the major figures in the warband, they were the power behind this warband and they needed to put their pathetic differences aside and unite, at least for the remaining of this blood tournament. The three approached but then he also noticed Wattnir and Dasker. He also called them to him so they will be a part of this decision. Once everybody arrived Nerr'ak spoke. *"As you all saw our petty disputes and differences almost led to our utter defeat and probable death. I have decided to take action and suggest this, speaking o behalf of dead, or missing Modeus as some would like to think. I was his second in command and thus I want his last will to live on. We will defeat everyone in this blood tournament and win glory to all of ours gods. To triumph in such a hard mission we will have to unite, this will mean: First, no more wars and insolence. Respect each other and we shall work together to defeat everyone. Second, we will have to make decisions together! This will mean the creation of a consul. We shall all be members of this consul and before each battle we will consult on the course of action. Members who will defy the consuls demand and commands will be punished severely. Third, all of the previous arguments shall be forgotten and forgiven, we have to be united and be able to trust each other. Ill lead and example here and swear in the name of Tzeentch that I wont scheme again to start war in the warband thus I shall withdrew my forces from your warband as an act of good faith."*, Nerr'ak paused, letting everyone reflect and in the meanwhile he voxed, *"All undercover operatives can leave their squads and come to the throne room."*, saying that about fifteen marines separated from the squads around them and marched and stood behind Nerr'ak, after a minute about fifteen more arrived. *As you see, I could have caused a bit of trouble here. Now that Iv'e shown this as an act of trust and good faith I expect you all to act in the same way. After we will rest I suggest making this throne room the consuls chamber. We shall gather here to decided important things. The consul shall be led by one person who will host it, stating the various problems and suggestions. On each thing we shall vote, each of us will count only as one vote including the host. We shall recreate this room, it will honor each god including the god of decay who has no worshipers what-so-ever in the warband right now. Now to another issue, I suggest we put sentries around the base as the first act of the consul. We do not want to get caught off guard again. Apart from that we will need to fortify important and high priority targets around the base and repair any damage which has been don't in the recent attack and inter-warband war. This is all I had to say, apart from that I suggest I will lead this meeting as I'm clearly the most sane person here. I would have suggested Ferrore but as you see he can be unstable... Now I shall take my live, vox me if you need me.*

After finishing his speech Nerr'ak felt his moral soar, he could have made quiet a chaos lord he thought to himself. It took about two minutes to reach his base. His marines were following from behind, a bit away. Nerr'ak entered the base, luckily it was unharmed by the attack of the chaos lord's troops. Only then his sight concentrated on the marines who were stood in front of him. They were five in number, their weapons drawn and ready to fire at him. This was rather ironic, he never imagined that his life shall end like that. Nerr'ak already planned to go for his bolter but then the marines suddenly dropped to their knees. The closest marine held a data slate in his hands and presented it to him. He took a quick look at the data slate and saw that a considerable amount of troops joined his faction. He smiled and then continued to walk telling the marines to stand up and muttering a blessing to Tzeentch. Only then Nerr'ak noticed the helm there was behind the marines. On one of the tables laid a helm in the shape of a hood, at first he thought that another one was in the room but quickly scouring around he saw nothing. He approached the helm and only then he could see the many enchantments and verses written on it. It was not a normal helm, it was a psychic hood. Admiring the craftsmanship he quickly tried it on. It fitted him perfectly. He shall use it now instead of his normal hood. 

Taking a stroll through the base Nerr'ak divided his forces into groups. Giving each of his apprentices equivalent number of marines, about ten to each, leaving the rest with him. He then remembered the dark sister, he wished to know who she was so he voxed her.* "Dark sister, I wish to know you name and your intentions, will you meet me at my base?"* He then took his sit on one of the many chairs. It was a long day and he was rather tired. He waited for her to arrive.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

- Pre-update post - 

Vladimir charged down the staircase, blasting with his boltgun as his marines attacked. They cut a bloody swathe through the enemy, cutting down marines in their numbers. The battle seemed ill, all was lost. Vlad cursed himself for joining in when he could've escaped.

This was why he didn't lead.

Suddenly, as if the thought had summoned them, Modeus' terminators appeared in the centre of the battlefield. Opening up, they cut a damning barrage, and hundreds of enemy marines fell. Then, as suddenly as they had appeared, they were gone. Mystified, Vlad pressed the attack. Suddenly, a mighty chaos lord stepped forward; he challenged the enemy leaders to step forth. Vlad marched forward, reloading his boltgun, before standing squarely across from the lord. All around him, his fellow comrades, united in battle, also took up positions. Vlad smiled.

"For Modeus." he said, the word acting like a key to the sudden silence. Vlad, and those around him, unleashed their weaponry, killing the foolish lord instantly. Hann and Corruptus had run into the way, and were also shot down. Finally, the lord dead on the floor, the enemy army knelt down, offering their service to the victorious warriors. They had won.

They had won.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vlad staggered over to his comrades, and immediately ordered that a team of Black Apothecaries got to work on the foolish Hann and Corruptus. Then, turning back, Vlad's eyes fell on Ferrero. Vlad looked down, ashamed of his cowardice. In this battle, he had felt truly alive, for the first time facing odds he could not compete against. Yet they had won, against all odds. Perhaps the gods did indeed favour him.

"Well met, Ferrero," said Vlad, "I wish I could only say the same about me. I almost wish I had your rage, so that everything else could become simple. Almost." he added, with a slight chuckle. As Nerr'ak began to speak, Vlad approached. What he said went against Vlad's internal judgements, but he flagrantly ignored them, having seen that they were the words of a coward.

"I will join this council, and swear by my blade that I will serve it honourably," said Vlad, drawing Stormblade for want of a god to swear by. Vlad noticed his blade was simply not strong enough to compete with his enemies now; it had barely cut through power armour, and took several strikes to even wound the enemy marines. It was inadequate.

Marching over to the corpse of the dead lord, Vlad bent down, and extracted the warrior's power fist. It was completely intact and operational. Vlad took it back to his headquarters; he would not ask Ferrero to attach it for him now, not after his cowardice. Later, perhaps. A strange figure approached Vlad, with a data-slate. On it, to Vlad's joy, he saw that his army had been expanded.

He now controlled 150 marines and 100 cultists. He ordered their armour to be immediately coloured dark midnight-blue, like Vlad's, and for any insignia to be removed and replaced with a single, black fist; in accordance with his latest piece of wargear, his black power fist.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena cursed as she was unable to find anything useful among the dead. Still it wasn’t a complete loss, her former lord was dead due to his own naivety and now not only did she command 60 sisters but 200 cultists had also joined her ranks. So in end everything went as planned in fact it went better then planned. She actually expected to take some losses from the battle but to her surprises she had not. Surely this was a sign from Tzeentch that she was gaining the dark god favor.

She then turned to the middle of the throne room where she saw the leaders of the base talking to each other in the middle of the throne room. Two of the leaders had been wounded and thus were dragged off to be tended to. Perhaps it was now a good idea to introduce herself. She would need to learn about her allies’ strength and weakness. As she approached she saw the one who had fired a bolter round to catch her attention make a speech. She listened carefully to what he had to say perhaps it would reveal some useful information. As she listened she learned that their former leader named Modeus had been killed or was missing. As she continue to listen she found out that their seemed to have been some infighting among the group. Then the marine withdrew all his undercover operatives. Everything else he said seemed to be geared towards uniting the war band. Yet the information she had gathered she could probably use at a later time for her own personal reasons.

She then watched as the marine left with his marines following him to his base. She then turned to the remaining marines who at the time didn’t really seem to catch her attention. She then took a step forward and decided to introduce herself until she heard a voice on her Vox. It was the marine who had made left. He wanted to know her name, intentions and wanted to meet at his base. “Very well, I shall meet you at your base but remember knowledge is power guard it well. If you expect me to you tell about myself then I expect the same from you.” replied Zena as she then signaled her sisters and cultist to follow her towards the marine base.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak waited for the dark sister to replay, he longed to meet a real followed of Tzeentch unlike the fool Corruptus. He waited for a bit more and then an answer came through the vox, it could be heard that it was well thought and cautious. _*“Very well, I shall meet you at your base but remember knowledge is power guard it well. If you expect me to you tell about myself then I expect the same from you.”*_. Nerr'ak sighed, it was a long time since he told someone about his life. He cycled throughout his mind, remembering things, even smiling for a bit. Many years passed since he started serving Tzeentch... Many years indeed. After about five to ten minutes the dark sister arrived, her cultists and sisters with her. Nerr'ak quickly invited her inside, he signaled her to follow him and he walked towards his private quarters. Once they entered Nerr'ak closed the door and locked it and turned to the sister drawing his bolt pistol and loading it. _*"You are a reckless fool! I could have killed you now!"*_. Nerr'ak stopped aiming and sighed, he was still tired, so very tired. He sat down in one of the chairs and laid his pistol on his lap.

*"Let me introduced myself, Nerr'ak Gorgon. A sorcerer, worshiper of Tzeentch and a hated men throughout the imperium and this warband."*, he bowed and then quickly took his seat back. He was sleepy and he knew that if the dark sister attacked him now he would barely get out alive, at least he hoped to barely get out alive, it was better then dying. He sighed again, memories flying at him. She wanted him to tell her about himself. _*"Hmph. I guess that you want me to tel about myself. It might take a little time, so take a sit. So as I said before my name is Nerr'ak. I was born three hundred twenty three years ago on the death world Catachan. The most notorious of all the death worlds, most notorious AND infamous. I've discovered my abilities when I was rather young, luckily I already saw the Imperium take other psykers away in their black ships so I've decided to run. The Imperium haunted me for years, I never bothered to find out why, maybe I had much potential, maybe I knew something. I really don't know. Still they haunted me like an animal and eventually I understood that I have to learn how to protect myself."*_, Nerr'ak took a brake and looked at the sister, he knew that she was gathering as much knowledge as she could but Nerr'ak did not mind, nothing in his past will help her and he really felt the need to tell someone about himself.

_*"For years I've continued running, enhancing my skills as a psyker and a warrior. Then I've stumbled on a book, I thank Tzeentch to this day that I did find it. It made me realize that Tzeentch is my purpose, serving Tzeentch was my intent but as I served him as a gatherer I gathered knowledge for myself, becoming more powerful. I saw many sights, amazing sights, untold horrors, I saw much... Yet my service to Tzeentch never ended. I turned to much more dangerous knowledge and powers and I had to get to father places. I payed my travels as a mercenary psyker. Working for the chance to work for something or someone greater then anything. Praise be to Tzeentch that he saw my struggle and after a while I did find my way into the eye of terror. I sought refuge from the Imperial dogs who seemed to be everywhere. I continued searching through the eye, in there knowledge was abundant. Soon I've been recruited to a renegade chapter. The Warp Wielders. This was a psyker chapter. We all gathered there, not high in number but high in power. I've learned a great deal there, about the Imperium, about the warp, about many other things, but soon the life as a part of a chapter did not excite me any longer and I've decided to strike out on my own again. Since then I was searching for new artifacts and knowledge and a while ago I stumbled on this world and this blood tournament. The rest is a fairly short story. I Joined Modeus who is now missing or dead. He formed this warband and I'm a part of until Tzeentch show me otherwise. This is my story in short. Now please share yours."*_, Nerr'ak then waited for the dark sister to tell him about herself. He did not expect her to honor such a promise, after all she was a servant of Tzeentch... But he still waited and hoped.


----------



## Necrosis

As she entered the inside, the marine invited her inside his private quarters, Zena entered carefully looked around. Once she entered he closed the doors and drew his bolt pistols and loaded. He stated how she was a reckless fool and how he could have killed her now. “I have no doubts you could have killed me here and you probably still can but I know you won’t. There are two reasons why I knew you won’t kill me now. First off is the location. If you wanted to kill me and my forces you would have chosen a far better location. In a building like this flame weapons are far more efficient, something that me and my sisters carry plenty of. The second reason is that you wouldn’t kill me after giving your dramatic speech on how to stop all the infighting. Killing a new ally would raise questions about you loyalty and intentions which may results infighting. Do not take me for a fool. You may have hundred of years of experience on me and for you it may seem that I was born yesterday but lets me say this, I was not and I am a quick learner.” said Zena in reply to the marine comment.

The marine then introduce himself as Nerr’ak Gorgon who was a Sorcerer of Tzeentch and was hated by the Imperium. Of course he was hated by the Imperium, ever single traitors and heretic is hated by the Imperium. He then revealed that he was ten times her age and was born on Catachan the most infamous death world of them all. At a young age he had discouvered his psychic powers and ran away. During this time he enchance his skills until he fled into the eye of terror and joined a renegade chapter. The renegade chapter seemed to bore him and thus he left to go on his own journey. Eventually he came about this world and joined the blood tournament. He then asked her to share her story.

“I could choose not to tell you but right now I cannot afford any more enemies thus I shall indulge you. My name is Zena Chamon, I am 32 standard years old, which makes you ten times my age. Like most sisters I was orphan and thus placed in Scholo Progenium. Whenever I ask anyone about my parents they simply gaved me a cold dark look. Perhaps they were heretics or traitors. Once I became a Progena I joined the Adepta Soroitas and was placed in the Order of the Ebon Chalice. For several years I served Ebon Chalice as an Imperial lap dog. Then just before my promotion to a superior I developed psychic powers at a late age. Usually psychic powers develop at an early age but there are some cases where it happens at later age such as me. Oh ironic, a sister of battle who had hunted down pyschers had now became one.” said Zena as she began to laugh.

“Like a good and foolish Imperial dog I confess my sins and thus was imprisoned, strip of my rank and status. For days I was tortured and given minimal amount of food. Then one day the door opened and instead of a Mistress coming, something even more horrifying appeared, an Inquisitor. He placed me in a black ship where I was forced to endure the constant soul-numbing despair on the blackship. Then when it finally reached Terra I was chosen not to be sacrificed to a corpse. I was trained to use my psychic powers and when it was complete I was transferred to the Inquisitor who had placed me on the black hsip. The Inquisitor returned my power armour which had all its previous symbols replaced by Inquisition ones. I soon found out he was a radical and my eyes slowly began to open. I began to realize the potential and power of chaos but yet I had not fully seen the truth. During one of my missions another Inquisitor appeared and killed my Inquisitor. This new Inquisitor had declared him a heretic and thus I was stranded on a petty hive world. I was force to run to the bottoms, where the mutants and other hids. I began to have strange dreams and then I could finally see clearly for the first time. I revoked my vows to the Emperor and declared him a false god and swore vengeance but first I would need to get off the planet. Yet Tzeentch already had a plan, I only had to see it. I found many mutants; some which were begin killed by arbiter. Thus I began to defend the mutants and slaughtered the arbites. I earned the mutants loyalty and preached on how their time of oppression was over. Soon I gathered a large force and lead a full scale revolution. Yet the revolution was quickly put down but not before I was able to secure a ship and leave the planet. I eventually landed on this planet and manage to convince that foolish lord to allow me to follow him. The rest you know. Now tell me what are your intentions and I shall tell you mine.” Said Zena as she waited for Nerr’ak response.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus woke with a start and a splutter, he coughed up more blood and mucus.
He tried to move, but he had been tied to the bench, this made him mad. Corruptus pulled on the straps with all his might and just as he was feeling them slaken a Dark Apothecary ran up and undid the cables.
_'Don't try that again Champion, if you strain yourself too much you will break your collar bone again.'_
_'I'll remeber that Apothecary,'_ and with that Corruptus swung off the bench and gave Hann the Warriors handshake.
_'Sorry for all I have done brother, you really do have some courage, even if it is hidden under an exterior of self-preservation and cowardice.'_

Corruptus slid his Guantlet of his repaired armour on, it felt good to have armour on again. He then saw a pistol lying on his command desk, but it was no bolt pistol, it was a Plasma Pistol.
Corruptus picked it up and magged it to his right thigh.
After he'd finished putting his armour on Corruptus made every new marine he had paint their armour in the colours of Modeus.
He was still out there, somewhere.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"By Khorne brother, you fought well. truly, you have such promise yet," Wattnir remarked when Dasker found his fellow Khorne Warrior.

"I need no compliments," spat Dasker in response. "I kill in the name of the Blood God; that's all that matters."

Arriving in the Throne Room, Dasker looked at the aftermath of the main fight, and breathed, "_Impressive_."

After being handed a Data-Slate, he noticed that Ghazan, Nerr'ak, Vladimir and Ferrore were present, with Hann and Corruptus missing. _'Well'_, remarked Dasker with a smile, _That'll be less enemies to face if they don't turn up.'_

Finally coming across the numbers of his forces, Dasker noticed that he had one of the smallest amount of troops, sporting a hundred cannon fodders, otherwise known as cutlists, to replenish his old amount of forces, and a 90strong force of Chaos Marines, all busy painting their armour in the colours of the sixth. He noticed that his forces had one of the smallest amount of troops, however it helped that he had allied himself with both other Khorne warriors, Ferrore and Wattnir, who boasted a large amount of troops, and according to the data-slate, Ferrore had a huge total of eight Predators and a Land Raider. Maybe, Dasker could try and convince Ferrore to 'lend' him one or two Predators.

After listining to the conversations, Dasker withdrew to his headqauters, and spoke to his new champion, Alrez. "Alrez, you're in command, I have an appointment at the Blood Tournament."


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr was still waiting for an answer from Ferrore, who seeemed to be preoccupying himself with the others when Patricio, his second in command, came in. "Lord Wattinr, we have received reinforcement and now we are moving to resecure our previous base."

"Good work Patricio, now i will go to the blood tournement as my brother will inevitably do, and we shall see if I cannot win some more heavy troops, or even vehicles, for Great Lord Khorne." He haded the slate back to his second and not caring if Ferrore answered him marched out and grinned as he went to the blood tournement.!!!


----------



## Anfo

Hann's eyes shot open as he tried to move, but couldn't. He was strapped to something naked. Looking around he realized that he was in Apothecarium. A Dark Apothecary walked up and undid the straps before walking off.
"Thanks..." Hann muttered as he rubbed his arms and torso, despite his super-human healing abilities and the Apothecary's work, he was still sore.

Hann looked over and saw Corruptus sitting up as well. Corruptus walked over to Hann saying,
'Sorry for all I have done brother, you really do have some courage, even if it is hidden under an exterior of self-preservation and cowardice.'

"Well, we have both been humbled." Hann said, before shaking Corruptus's hand in return, smiling.

Hann went back to his base and started to have his armor put back on. Once fully armored, Hann armorers handed his his power ax and pistol. Strangely, one handed his a shield that belonged to the Black Templar's. Hann grabbed it and strapped it to his back. 

Hann then went to over looked his new army. He Had the men ordered into squads and then opened a vox channel with Ferrore,

"Hello Ferrore. This is Hann; I was wondering if you could properly attach a side-arm to a combat shield. I'm sure this is in your skill range and I would be honored if your skilled hands did this for me."


----------



## Nightlord92

The blinding light danced in magical patterns before Ghazan's eyes as the champions fired into the chaos lord's body. Firing one bolt after another, Ghazan joyous mood soared as he saw Corruptus and Hann charge past the firing line to attack the chaos lord. Smiling wickedly, Ghazan turned his pistol and fired several shots, one wizzing past Hann and the other catching Corruptus in his shoulder, sending him sprawling to the floor after a moment. Turning his attention to the dying lord, Ghazan emptied the rest of his clip into the enemies shredded armor. As ignomonious an end as befitted him, the chaos lord dropped dead before the fulisade Ghazan and his fellow champions.

Turning his attention to the surviving enemy warriors, Ghazan watched them all hurriedly drop to their knees before their new masters. With savage satisfaction, Ghazan clicked his vox bead.

"Faithful lieutenants, gather as many worthy followers as you can from this rabble and take them to our base." Ghazan's sly voice hissed

Several minutes later Ghazan watched his warriors herd his new recruits up the stairs to their HQ. Turning his head, Ghazan watched happily as the unconscious forms of Corruptus and Hann are dragged off for the Dark Apothecaries to tend to them. 

"We have much to discuss. Gather around!" A snakish voice boomed throughout the Throne Room.

Turning around, Ghazan lazily walked over to Nerr'ak. His jovial mood soured as he saw the ragged form of Ferrore and the coward Vladimir walk up too. Venemous thoughts of re-igniting the war warred in his mind until the sorceror finally spoke.

"As you all saw our petty disputes and differences almost led to our utter defeat and probable death. I have decided to take action and suggest this, speaking o behalf of dead, or missing Modeus as some would like to think. I was his second in command and thus I want his last will to live on. We will defeat everyone in this blood tournament and win glory to all of ours gods. To triumph in such a hard mission we will have to unite, this will mean: First, no more wars and insolence. Respect each other and we shall work together to defeat everyone. Second, we will have to make decisions together! This will mean the creation of a consul. We shall all be members of this consul and before each battle we will consult on the course of action. Members who will defy the consuls demand and commands will be punished severely. Third, all of the previous arguments shall be forgotten and forgiven, we have to be united and be able to trust each other. Ill lead and example here and swear in the name of Tzeentch that I wont scheme again to start war in the warband thus I shall withdrew my forces from your warband as an act of good faith." Nerr'ak's voice oozed. "All undercover operatives can leave their squads and come to the throne room."

Ghazan furiously saw several warriors from his own company come and stand behind the sorceror. 

"As you see, I could have caused a bit of trouble here. Now that Iv'e shown this as an act of trust and good faith I expect you all to act in the same way. After we will rest I suggest making this throne room the consuls chamber. We shall gather here to decided important things. The consul shall be led by one person who will host it, stating the various problems and suggestions. On each thing we shall vote, each of us will count only as one vote including the host. We shall recreate this room, it will honor each god including the god of decay who has no worshipers what-so-ever in the warband right now. Now to another issue, I suggest we put sentries around the base as the first act of the consul. We do not want to get caught off guard again. Apart from that we will need to fortify important and high priority targets around the base and repair any damage which has been don't in the recent attack and inter-warband war. This is all I had to say, apart from that I suggest I will lead this meeting as I'm clearly the most sane person here. I would have suggested Ferrore but as you see he can be unstable... Now I shall take my live, vox me if you need me." The sorceror stated before departing.

Ghazan rolled his eyes. The sorceror wasn't as subtle as he'd like to think. He wanted power and leading this new council would help him with it. Still, Ghazan wasn't a fool and if there was one thing the inter-warband war taught him, besides how weak the other champions were, was that he could not take on all of them by himself. Though it pained him to admit it, he knew he would have to agree to this council if it kept the warband alive.

Departing the Throne Room, Ghazan made his way up the stairs up to his company's HQ. Passing through one of the corridors that saw heavy fighting between his Slaaneshi warriors and the coward's marines. Stepping through the press of dead bodies, a glint caught Ghazan's eye. His attention piqued, Ghazan waded through the corpses to the dead astartes's side. On his arm was a prize weapon, a wrist mounted Storm Bolter. 

"A thousand raptures upon you, my Dark Prince." Ghazan ecstaticaly whispered picking up the weapon. With his terminator armor and chainfist, he could truly show what a champion of Slaanesh could accomplish. Still, such a reward would come at a price and just thinking about it brought bile up his throat. Still, all was for the glory of Slaanesh, and the Dark Prince would do what was necessary for himself.

Weapon in hand, Ghazan trudged pass the sentries guarding the entrance, barely registering their deference to him. Inside, a bustling hive of activity greeted him. The newly conqured marines and cultists being shuffled around to their new squads, having their armor repainted to the warband's colors, or having devotional scars cut into their flesh under the gentle caresses of the daemonettes. As he admired the sight, he watched an odd, namless marine approach him with a data-slate containing his winnings. Taking the proferred item, Ghazan reviewed his new company with happiness. He had left this base over 100 astartes and returned with an equally large amount of marines and new cultists to further the corruption of Slaanesh.

Moving through the chamber to his welcoming lounge, Ghazan rested his new weapon next to his broken terminator armor. Leaning back against his unearthly pleasurable lounge, Ghazan let out a breathless sigh of happiness. He had earned the prince of pleasures favor again and he swore an oath to Slaanesh that this was just the beginning. 

After several minutes of enjoying himself, Ghazan readied himself for what he knew he had to do, killing him though it was. Clicking his vox-bead, Ghazan transmitted to Ferrore.

"Tech-Marine Ferrore. I knew you would lose yourself to the rage of Khorne. However, what I did not expect was you to come back from it. I despise you Ferrore, as any decent pious Slaaneshi would. But, I need your skills. You have a weapon that belongs to me and I have a set of terminator armor and a Storm Bolter that needs your attention. I offer this a peace sign. Our fued is not over and one day I believe we will decide which one of us is more favored. Until then, when glorious chaos seeps from our bones, we must have peace here. I offer my oath before Slaanesh that I will not strike at you and I ask only that you repair this glorious suit of terminator armor so that a righteous champion of Slaanesh may slay the warband's enemies and feast on their suffering." Ghazan said


----------



## komanko

The sister listened to Nerr'ak's story closely he told here every detail and did not hide anything. It seemed that she is gathering information about him and not listening but it was obvious. That what he would have done... After finishing his story Nerr'ak asked the sister to share hers, at first she seemed reluctant, saying that she did not have to tell him anything, it was obvious that she could but she then stated that she could not make anymore enemies right now so she will talk.

The sister named herself Zena Chamon, at least that what she said, Nerr'ak could not know if it was her real name but it did not matter as long as he has a way of communicating with her. Now he did not have to call her sister... The story continued, she told him that she was thirty two years old and was an orphan. Like every orphan in the Imperium she was sent to the Scholo Progenium, she then told him that whenever she asked about her parents no answer followed, the only thing that did happen was a cold grim look on the face of whoever she asked. Zena guessed that they were heretics or traitors of some kind. She stopped for a moment taking a breath and then continued, she said that when she became a Progena she joined the Adepta Soroitas and was placed in the Order of Ebon Chalice. She continued telling him how she served like alap dog of the Imperium her anger and disgust could be heard. The next thing she said was rather ironic as when she was about to be promoted to a superior she developed psychic powers, which was rather rare in this age. The sister who was hunting psykers no became one. When she said that she began laughing.

Once she stopped laughing she said that foolishly like every Imperial lap dog she confessed her "sins" and immediately was stripped from rank and status, then imprisoned. She was tortured until one day instead of a mistress came an inquisitor, the inquisitor took her to one of the black ships, shipping her to Terra. Throughout the time on the black ship she endured until the ship reached Terra. Surprisingly she was not chosen to be served as food for the emperor. After her seemingly survival she was trained to use her psychic powers and then she was transferred to the inquisitor who originally put her on the black ship retinue. The "kind" Inquisitor returned her armor and weapons but her previous symbols were missing, replaced by symbols of the inquisition. After serving with the Inquisitor she discovered that he was a radical, a traitor. She then began to understand the powers of chaos and the gifts and promises they hold. She told Nerr'ak that during one of the missions she was on the Inquisitor she was serving was killed by another Inquisitor who declared him a heretic and left her on a petty hive world. She told him how she was forced to run into hiding in the bottoms and how she began to have strange dreams. After having this visions she revoked her vows to the emperor and declared him as a false god, beginning to worship Tzeentch instead. She continued living with the mutants in the bottoms and then she noticed that they were getting killed arbiters. She began defending the mutants slaughtering the Arbiters and thus earning the mutants loyalty. She then led a revolutin, which was put down quickly but not before she was able to secure a ship and get off the planet. Then she told him that she landed on this plant and convinced the chaos lord who attacked them that he will let her follow him. Finishing her story she asked him what were his intentions.

*"Before answering your question, Lady Zena I must tell you that I find your story quite an intriguing one. Also it was nice of you to honor your part of the deal, thats something I am not used to...",* He said smiling. _*"You asked what were my intentions, I shall tell you that I don't have specific intentions, but I do want several things. First I want to gather as much knowledge and sacred artifacts as possible. I am a gatherer, I see the value of things, those things which are valued highly I need. After that I want to gain power through that knowledge, I hope that one day I will be able to find information about the warp itself and how it works. My best guess here will be the Eldar as they are far more ancient then us. Last thing I want is probably ascending to daemonhood, in the service of Tzeentch as we all want in the end. As you see most of us die or ascend there is nothing in the middle. My intentions right now actually are to find out who are you. Now tell me your intentions please."*_


----------



## deathbringer

His mind was buzzing the find still clutched between fingers the twitched in spasmodic rhythms upon the hilt. Could it be?

Could it truly be?

He entered the room, the sword shrouded within his cloak and he was immediately approached by Vlad. He barely suppressed a snarl.

Vlad had ditched them, had run away when they had needed him most, why he was still here?

His hands twitched upon the sword hilt, twisting ready to draw it.

"Well met, Ferrero, I wish I could only say the same about me. I almost wish I had your rage, so that everything else could become simple. Almost."

The words were twisted spite added to the voxponder

"This is not a pleasant meeting Vlad, for you left us when we needed you most. A true brother would never do such a thing. Though we survived and gained brotherhood, my trust is broken."

He moved past his brother head bowed wishing he could should Vlad the pain in his heart, the betrayal, wishing his features were more than a learing mask. He took 3 slow steps then turned back

"As for the simplicity of my rage...to be powerless is simple, yet it is not a curse I would wish upon anyone, however i must thank Lord khorne, without that curse I would not be alive today.

He moved on as Hann addressed him requesting the attatchment of a side arm to a combat shield. Difficult, a new procedure he had never attempted.

He riposted over the vox.

"I am weary Hann, the battle took a toll upon both body and soul which needs rest and relaxation. However I will indeed have an open time soon enough when any can bring there armour to my techmarines for repairs or refurbishment. Bring it to me then and I will see what I can do."

He was tired so tired, held upright by his mind that dwelled upon his find. Yet there was more to see, Nerrak was speaking the sorceror's words twisted with desire for power.

Yet now words burst to him from wattnir who stood indignant and he turned upon the ancient with woe in his heart

"Ferrore, whats going on here. you are consorting with those that were earlier conspiring to kill us. Now you are talking to them?? Whats more, your men tuned and fleed in the face of the enemy, leaving my honorable soldiers to hold YOUR fort in the face of the enemy. No thanks to them we survived. I would like an explanation!"

His words were cold as he spoke yet he empathized with the young warriors rage, his warriors had fled. He had to hold true, had to hold those Khornate brothers behind him, had to hold his allies if he was to keep his standing. His eyes were fixed upon Ghazan as the Slaaneshi agreed to the council and his mind buzzed. He had no choice but to agree to this and thus he addressed wattnir primarily, yet his words were for all within the hall.


"Brother see where wars took us, to the brink of destruction. My base was indeed overrun and my troops withdrawn for a reason. My troops intended to flank the lord's troops and attack him from behind providing us precious relief, yet unfortunately the battle reached its conclusion before they could attack. If you have doubts over my loyalties then you must ask where i was when the battle was fought. Front and centre lost to the rage of our lord, I sacrificed many skulls for him this day. As for this council, my interest in talk and politics is minimal, yet I will continue to serve this warband as best I can and if this means as a council member than so it shall be. However i see little point, we are warriors, the path to glory and chaos in blood and victory, the path to favour in bone and skull. We acquit ourselves in the blood tournament yet e have been attacked by another warband yet not once have we shown our own ambition. This infighting must stop. I believe it is time for us to reap vengeance upon those that would stop us from reaching glory. It is time to throw the dice and show those that oppose us that we not only defend with iron heart and soul yet we attack with bloodied steel to those that oppose us. Might is no use without the ambition to press forward. Thus if this is to be the council. I call for us to bear steel and attack with Slaanesh's speed, Tzeentch's guile, Nurgles's longevity and Khorne's rage."

With that he turned away yet he stopped opening a vox to the whole base.

"7 hours from now my doors will be opened. All that wish to have there armour repaired or enhanced will be allowed to enter. In the name of brotherhood we will repair for this warband. 7 hours brothers."
___________________________________________________

The sword glittered in his hands, the scale of a salamander upon the hilt, the blade a mass of teeth. It was fate... something had brought it too him.. the sword of a forgefather, forged by an ancient forgefather brought to him... to him...

Oh such luck... nay twas more than luck

The blade revved to life, a deadly roar of power emenating from the teeth and he slashed one handed feeling the ripples of the air as it sliced and diced.

He was in love, in love with the feel, with the singing that reverberated from the blade, the beauty of every daring slash, the guile with which it moved, the sudden subtlety of every feint as the teeth glittered in the light.

So beautiful.... so easy.

Ghazan's words flittered through the helm as he danced

"Spar with me second floor corridor... a change of scenery will make it interesting, we have much to discuss and I need a worthy opponent to test out this new blade. You might be an asshole... but you are worthy."

Turning to the techmarines, new and old he muttered

"we have 7hours to prepare for a general sale of techmarine services in the spirit of good fellowship. Where going to war brothers and I want to make sure everyone goes with us."

He knew the Slaaneshi would turn up

"I'll be back in an hour"

_______________________________________________________
(OOC Ignore this if you choose for Ghazan not to turn up, but i cant see the proud bastard choosing not too)

He bore his two blades as the Slaaneshi approached, he was happy as he twisted them in mid air.

"Traditional points scoring, marks head chest arm leg... weapons lethal"

The chainswords revved as he thumbed the activation runes

"Ready?"

"The hatred is mutual, yet I cannot deny a grudging respect born of the fact that one day one of us will kill the other. I look forward to it."

He circled left and fainted right the servo claw flicking over his shoulder to defend the left blade, the new blade flicking outwards lethal and quick, feinting left then twisting to aim right

"The council, what do you think, is it the right decision?"


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Hey revan4559, is this thing still going, I need some direction, and this is the second time I've asked to go to the blood tourney???)

As Ferrore stormed out of the throne room, Wattinr took in all that he had said. Obviously he had sidetracked Wattinr’s demand for an answer altogether, however, he had declared his intention to unite the warband unanimously. Thus Wattinr concluded that while not exactly a friend to his ideals, Ferrore was someone he could count on and follow in the absence of Modeus.

Wattinr decided to take advantage of Ferrore’s offer and later that day came by Ferrore’s fort and dropped his weapons off at his workshop. “Fix them up good my friend, and you will have my unswerving respect as a machine master.” With that Wattinr returned to his base.

Later that day….

“…….. and therefore my Lord I think this is our best strategy for the moment.” Wattinr looked up at Patricio, his second in command standing in front of him having briefed him upon the new troops and training regimen that was to be implemented. Wattinr, as always, wanted to pass on his swordsmanship skills. However, he realized, he would have to teach other to follow in his style and to preserve his ideals in all they said and did. Thus had he made Patricio formulate a plan to start training the new influx of recruits they had seen. In addition, he himself would train a 20 man squad to become his honor guard, and fight with him wherever he went.

However now was time to gain more fame and glory. Thus did Wattinr excuse himself, grabbed his things, and set out again for the blood tournament.


----------



## revan4559

Wattnir: As you reach the gates of the blood tournament arena the guards refuse to grant you access as there is no-one inside and they are all at their respective bases. After being refused you turn back to head towards Modeus's old base so you can continue on with some training before trying to get some form of rest ready for tomorrow when the blood tournament area will be open again, but something about today plays on your mind. Where did those Terminators teleport from, where did they teleport to, is Modeus truly alive? or are the terminators acting on their own? Who knows save for the greater daemons of chaos and the dark gods themselves. After returning to the base you decide it is time to get some half-sleep ready for the second round of the blood tournament tomorrow.

Nerr'ak and Zena: Both of you two continue to talk for awhile about your plans and who exactly you two are, along with trying to form a lasting truce between two Tzeentch factions within the warband you each go your separate ways so you both can get some rest while your at your own bases. You will all need your strength for the blood tournament tomorrow. (sorry really dont know what else to put for you two.)

Vladimir: Your cultists and Marines start to change their armour to the same colour of yours along with trying to match the insignia that will now be the symbol of your part of the warband. As you fit the new insignia on your shoulder plate you start to remember to battle, and the appearance of the terminators. Several questions pass through your mine: Where did those Terminators teleport from, where did they teleport to, is Modeus truly alive? or are the terminators acting on their own? Who knows save for the greater daemons of chaos and the dark gods themselves. After awhile pondering you decide it is time to get some half-sleep ready for the second round of the blood tournament tomorrow.

Corruptus: All of your troops finish painting them in the colours of your missing leader Modeus. After they finish painting their armour your troops start to wondering around your base rebuilding what was damaged. While they continue to do this several questions pass through your mine: Where did those Terminators teleport from, where did they teleport to, is Modeus truly alive? or are the terminators acting on their own? Who knows save for the greater daemons of chaos and the dark gods themselves. After awhile pondering you decide it is time to get some half-sleep ready for the second round of the blood tournament tomorrow.

Dasker: As you reach the gates of the blood tournament arena the guards refuse to grant you access as there is no-one inside and they are all at their respective bases. After being refused you turn back to head towards Modeus's old base so you can continue on with some training before trying to get some form of rest ready for tomorrow when the blood tournament area will be open again, but something about today plays on your mind. Where did those Terminators teleport from, where did they teleport to, is Modeus truly alive? or are the terminators acting on their own? Who knows save for the greater daemons of chaos and the dark gods themselves. After returning to the base you decide it is time to get some half-sleep ready for the second round of the blood tournament tomorrow.

Hann: It appears that your vox communication to Ferrore has been answered but he is busy dealing with the equipment of others at the moment, you may have to go and visit him to get him to attach a fire arm to your new shield. As your troops wonder about the base repairing what they can without the help of techmarines you wonder why those terminators appeared, along with where they came from and where did they go? Is Modeus still alive and watching over them? or are they acting on their own? Such thoughts can be left until tomorrow after the blood tournament, for now you decided that you should get what rest you can as you will need your strength for tomorrow round of the blood tournament.

Ghazan and Ferrore: After having sparred with each other for the better part of two hours you both decide to return to your own bases to oversee the repairs of what is left after the attack. Upon arriving at your bases you are each confronted with a different scene. At Ghazan's base almost everything is destroyed due to the attacks from the other members of the warband and little is repairable so you decide to use what you can to try and set up some form of communication system that is more stable then the Vox network. Ferrore's base on the other hand is a hive of activity as marines and cultists come and go getting their armour and weapons repaired after the battle. As the hours go by you wonder why those terminators appeared, along with where they came from and where did they go? Is Modeus still alive and watching over them? or are they acting on their own? Such thoughts can be left until tomorrow after the blood tournament, for now you decided that you should get what rest you can as you will need your strength for tomorrow round of the blood tournament.

OOC: I want ALL of you to rp going to Half-sleep and resting(other than Zena who needs true sleep) before the next update so if you have anything left to do then get it done as THE NEXT UPDATE WILL BE A MAJOR UPDATE.


----------



## emporershand89

As he marched back from the blood tournement staging rounds Wattinr thought back upon the events that had perpetrated these past few days. Certianly Hann;s betrayal was a concern, and it was even more a problem now that it seemed that Ferrore and others had forgiven him. Wattinr on the other hand was not so quickly to forget, and would keep an eye on him.

Hann was dangerous, and thus he would keep him as far from him as possible.

As for the rest, he had learned their positions. all except Nerr'ak and Ghasan were trustworthy and good leaders in battle. Even Corruptus and Vladimir seemed good agile fighters when their backs were pressed to the wall. Wattinr may have need of them later.

As he got back to his area of the base Patricio briefed him on what had happened in his absence, then invited his Lord to dine with him and his honor squad. Wattinr refused, and instead retired to an emtpy storage room to practice. as he practiced he fell into a battle meditation, and slwoyl driffted off into the limbo world of dreams...........


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus grabbed his second in command Crixus by the arm and swung him around the nearest corner.

_'Crixus, we may have a problem, I don't trust many of the emn here, except maybe Wattinr, maybe, and the Techmarine, but the Techmarine is like a dog, if you follow him he is happy, but as soon as you try something different he will bite your head off, I want all men to have a weapon on them at all times, even if it is only a side-arm, I do not wish to be taken by suprise again,'_ Corruptus paused, he must find out were these terminat...
...no, there are some things even Corruptus was not to learn.

_'Yes my Lord, it will be done.'_

_'And Crixus...'_

_'Yes Lord?'_

_'When you are next free, send word to Wattnr. I wish to speak to him, but in the meanwhile, I shall rest, I advise you do the same.'_

_'Yes Lord.'_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_'Bastards,'_ thought Dasker angrily, turning away from the Blood Tournament in shame, how dare they block a rightful warrior of khorne from winning skulls for the skull throne? As the champion of the Blood God made his way back down the ruined, burnt out and rubble filled towns, his thoughts turned to The Chaos Terminators. He remembered they had been with Modeus before he had vanished... what of them? Had they teleported Modeus outside the warband so they could kill him? Capture him? Indoctrinate him in their views? That is, if they even were responsible for his master's depature. If they were... than that changed things dramatically. 

And if the Terminators did teleport out with Modeus, where did they go? Back to his old chapter? Further into the planet's core for some unknown reasons? To desert his followers and join another warband.... Prehaps even, Dasker pondered with disgust. _'The Night Lords. The Legion that abandonded me long ago'._ 

As he made his way back to his base, he informed the sixth of the grave news. now, he decided to rest, as he remembered; tommorow was the second round of the Blood Tournament.


----------



## Anfo

Hann sat down, he needed rest. He decided that tomorrow he would see if Ferrore would be able to attach his pistol to his shield. Hann understood that the techmarine was tired. Everyone was. While sitting there, preparing to 'sleep' Hann though about the Terminators. Modeous had obviously sent them to save everyone. But for Modeus to know when to send the terminators in could mean one of two things. Either Modeus was watching the entire battle, or he had spy's in the warband.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad felt an icy dagger pierce him at Ferrero's words. He had never felt true brotherhood before, nor the true rush of battle. He had experienced both today, yet lost them both in the process. It was not that Ferrero was harsh. 

It was that he was right.

Vlad trudged up the stairs to his broken headquarters, looking disparagingly at his forces, standing ready to serve him. He was a broken man. Not fit to lead. He should just quit now.

_No_, Vlad whispered quietly, _I will not give up. I will not run away again._

Feeling a surge of determination, Vlad beckoned to the nearest trooper. His 150 marines and 100 cultists bore the colour of midnight-blue, and the insignia of a black fist. "Trooper," Vlad said, "rebuild our defences. Throw the dead out of the holes the missiles created, then seal them with barricade material. We will create a more permanent solution later. Also, rebuild our interior defences, and repair the command base. Have a proper command area set up, and re-establish the vox system. Also try to get some scanning equipment so we aren't hit blind next time."

The man saluted, and marched away, as the many marines began working busily. Vlad carried his new power fist to the corner, and set it upon his work-bench. He could at least prepare it, having received Ferrero's vox hails concerning techmarine services. He oiled and cleaned the power fist, making sure it would be easy to work with. He then set about preparing his left arm as best he could; for that was the arm he would use for the weapon. He removed his whole armour-suit, then cleaned down the left gauntlet, and loosened it with oil to make it easier.

He then examined the weapon more closely. It was beautiful. Matte black, with clawed, golden finger-tips, and all the wires and cables inside the weapon itself. All it required was linking to the suit, and then the power-supply, and it would be ready for battle.

Clad in a black cloak, Vlad waited.

- Several hours later - 

Finally, with his defences re-bolstered, Vlad descended the stairs to Ferrero. He had bundled up his armour and power fist inside a metal container, carrying it un-aided with his Astartes strength. Reaching the ground-level, Vlad paused. His heart felt heavy. Perhaps he should just turn back now?

_No._ Vlad crushed the notion, turning his weary heart to ice with pure will. He was different now. He would survive through ruthlessness, not cowardice.

Still, he couldn't bring himself to face Ferrero. He slunk in, leaving the container with two of his cultists, giving them instructions to return the container after the master-techmarines were finished, telling them explicitly to show great respect for the men. Then, he walked away, his soul slowly turning to dead stone.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan walked up to Ferrore, his sword drawn and ready. Though he would never admitt it, Ghazan was secretly impressed and jealous of Ferrore's new sword.

"Traditional points scoring, marks head chest arm leg... weapons lethal" Ferrore said before activating his swords.

Ghazan gripped his sword in his right hand and smiled.

"Ready?" Ferrore asked

"Always." Ghazan said still smiling

"The hatred is mutual, yet I cannot deny a grudging respect born of the fact that one day one of us will kill the other. I look forward to it." Ferrore stated.

Ghazan nodded his head wisely. There would always be hatred between them but even Ghazan had to admit he felt a small respect for the Tech-Marine.

Ferrore began circling to the left and Ghazan circled to the right. Immediately Ghazan eyed Ferrore's servo-arm guarding his left side while his sword guarded his right. Ferrore then charged at him, quickly going to Ghazan's left side. However, to Ghazan's eyes, he could see the tech-marine saving his energy up. Recognising the feint, Ghazan brought his sword up barely in time to deflect the remarkable blade about to stab him. The vibrations of the blades coming together sends delicious tremors through Ghazan's body.

"The council, what do you think, is it the right decision?" Ferrore asked calmly

"Pah, it is just another one of Nerr'ak's ploys. However, we both know what will happen if just one of us tries to assume leadership. This council is the only choice we have if we plan to survive long." Ghazan said as he pivoted away from Ferrore.

Circling the tech-marine again, Ghazan probed Ferrore's defensive posture for any weaknesses. Keeping his sword low, Ghazan charged at Ferrore, stabbing at the section between his knee and leg before slicing at Ferrore's midsection.

"How do you fare? Does the Butcher God still hold sway over your senses or have you returned with your sanity?" Ghazan asked cooly 

_Several Hours Later._

Ghazan entered his base once more after dueling against Ferrore. Broken equipment and debris are scattered around the HQ. That nightlord and sorceror had really done a number on the HQ and Ghazan was not happy about that.

One of Ghazan's marines approach him and bows deferentially.

"My Champion, your lieutenants request to know what you would have us do with the HQ." The marine says, his voice honeyed yet venemous at the same time

"Inform them I wish for them to scavange what supplies they can and have the slaves assist them in building a new communications system. Our vox system is not up to my standards and I will have nothing but perfection. Any less is not worthy of a champion of Slaanesh."

"Of course my champion. I will inform them now." The nameless marine said before turning around and beginning to leave.

"And marine." Ghazan said. The marine quickly stops and turns around. "Yes my champion?" the marine asks. "I will be retiring for a while to the half-sleep. I do not wish to be disturbed during this time." Ghazan said 

Bowing his head once more, the marine takes off towards Ghazan's sub-leaders.

Walking to his cushy lounge, Ghazan relaxed against the silk as his daemonettes began to seductively dance and entertain their master. Letting half his mind drift off to sleep, Ghazan couldn't help but go over what happened during the fight. Those terminators were Modeus's, there was no doubt about that. Where was their lord? Why hasn't he resumed leadership? Is this still a test? These questions swirled around Ghazan's mind as he watched the daemonettes's trance-like dance.


----------



## Necrosis

((OOC: This takes place before the update))

Zena listened to what Nerr’ak had to say about her story and what his intentions where. He planned to gather much knowledge and hope to one day be able to find out about how he warp work. He would probably need the knowledge of the Eldar since they were far more ancient. He also stated on how he wanted to ascend to daemon hood. Then again almost every servant of chaos wanted to ascend to daemon hood. Then he asked for her intentions. “My intention is to play the part that Tzeentch has given me. I want to help him change the galaxy by showing the entire galaxy they worship nothing more then a rotting corpse. Yet this task will probably take many life times to accomplish and thus that is why I to seek to become a daemon prince. To become a Daemon Prince will allow me to serve my Tzeentch for all eternity. Every moment will then be dedicated to him. Yet to accomplish this task I like you, must also gather knowledge. Also if your not use to your allies honoring there end of the deal, then I suggest you find new allies who do, such as me. Either that or betray them before they can betray you. Yet you probably do these already.” said Zena as she gaved a small smile and started to walk out of his chamber. “Now if you don’t mind, I need to rest. I require far more sleep then your kind, at least for now.” said Zena as she then left Nerr’ak base.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
((OOC: This takes place after the update))

Several of the cultists that had recently joined Zena had found her and her sisters an unused base for them to rest. Zena thanked the cultists by allowing them to rest while making the rest of the cultist set up defenses around the base and keeping a look out for possible attackers. Zena and her sisters began to rest in their new found base. As Zena began to go to sleep she began to wonder about the other marine in area. She still had not introduced herself to them. Why was she cursed with such a weak body? She should be preparing for battle, making allies and serving Tzeentch, instead she was simply resting and accomplishing nothing. Yet there was nothing she could do, all she could do was rest so when the time came she would be ready. Zena then feel asleep and began to dream about her time on the black ship, an unpleasant dream she commonly had. In her dream she remembered the horrors and pain she had to endure. Yet after a while her dream changed into something else that she would probably not remember.


----------



## komanko

Nerr'ak finished his part in the play, he was soon replaced by Zena who now was telling him about her intentions. Their intentions unsurprisingly were pretty much the same, as she also was gathering knowledge for Tzeentch and herself. She also stated that her entire life revolves around serving Tzeentch in his grand scheme. She wanted to change the galaxy by showing it that they worship a dead and rotting corpse, she knew that this task will take more then a lifetime so thats why she wanted to ascend to daemonhood as it will allow her to serve Tzeentch for eternity. She then stood up and before leaving said with a smile, _*"If your not use to your allies honoring there end of the deal, then I suggest you find new allies who do, such as me. Either that or betray them before they can betray you. Yet you probably do these already.”*_. Nerr'ak laughed, it was true after all. _*"Truer words were never spoken sister Zena."*_, she then said that she needed some rest and thus she walked away._* "I bid you farewell, may Tzeentch guard you way to power."*_, he said smiling, after all he did find a new ally.

As Zena left Nerr'ak was left alone, by himself he had more time to think things through, her words about allies still ringing in his ears. They were true and he indeed needed to do something about it. His closer ally from everyone was Ferrore, he knew him enough to trust him although a servant of Khorne. So he voxed him, _*"Ferrore, I know that we had our disagreements before but I do wish to speak with you about matters of great importance."*_, he then also voxed Vladimir, after all he was left with no allies at all, he was a coward and a fool, yet the gods spared him for some reason and Nerr'ak was not going to doubt their decision. _*"Vlad, would you like to have a little conversation?"*_. He did not wait for an answer, he was not at his prime which meant that he could be more easily tricked and lied to. He took a sit in one of the corners, in front of an alter of Tzeentch, closing his eyes he pictured the warp in his mind, and then he threw himself into it. Reaching out with his soul and falling in a deep sleep.


----------



## deathbringer

The slaaneshi was fast but Ferrore knew he had stamina, his claw and twin blades defense enough to turn away there lightening strokes, but with terminator armour... and a chainfist... lord that was a frightening prospect, extra strength, the strength to rend bones asunder, to crush vehicles.. to smash his defences apart with sheer strength.

That coupled with his natural slaaneshi born lust for pain, his instinctive speed, god it was a scary thought.

The blade in Ferrore's hand sang as it clashed against the slaaneshi's bared steel, it hungered for blood and Ferrore endeavoured to provide even as they conversed further

"I agree. Yet with us both upon the council, with the support behind me and your military strength i believe we can negate him, especially if we press for absolute equality preventing him heading the council in any capacity. Pressing for no leader will negate his power and lend his silver tongue less time to corrupt unwitting ears."

"Other than that I wish this warband to be stronger than ever. I wish to go to war brother and i intend to push this at the next council meeting. The destruction of another competitor can only advance our position in the eyes of the gods and though it my deplete our forces a combined assault would seal the warband together, and as a bonus seal the boldest, bravest and strongest of us at the head of the warband."

He paused sidestepping a daring cut from Ghazan

"As for the rage of khorne, if i was consumed, you would be dead by now. You saw the path of destruction i left in my wake, do not be fooled by the Lords blow upon my chest. The rage of khorne was not within me... do not take it for arrogance. A lord of chaos would have destroyed me eventually, I do not doubt that, a Lord bends the wrath of every god to his will, yet with Lord khorne within me, his rage filling me, he would not have caught me unawares, sent me sprawling"

"So no it does not fill me, but it will fill me once more, and i will return from it as I have so many times before. Yes Slaaneshi, loosing myself to Lord Khorne is not a new thing, it is how i survived, it is how i was reborn"

(OOC: i dont know whether the conversation ends or whether it will keep going)
________________________________________________________________

His return to the base was unnoticed. Running rushing, fusing and welding, the marines fetched and carried as the techmarines went to work. In some places they aided, and practiced, learning and being taught as the work continued, yet a couple of cases were left unopened, left aside, placed within his workspace.

The armour of the champions awaited him.

Flexing his fingers the servo claw arked through the air above him.

He was ready to work


----------



## Nightlord92

(OOC: I say keep the conversation going, just make sure we remember it takes place before we returned to our bases)

To a mortal in attendance, Ferrore and Ghazan's duel would seem more like two gods fighting, such was their speed. However, despite Ghazan's speed and tenacity, Ferrore's defense had yet to break. 

"I agree. Yet with us both upon the council, with the support behind me and your military strength i believe we can negate him, especially if we press for absolute equality preventing him heading the council in any capacity. Pressing for no leader will negate his power and lend his silver tongue less time to corrupt unwitting ears."

"Other than that I wish this warband to be stronger than ever. I wish to go to war brother and i intend to push this at the next council meeting. The destruction of another competitor can only advance our position in the eyes of the gods and though it my deplete our forces a combined assault would seal the warband together, and as a bonus seal the boldest, bravest and strongest of us at the head of the warband." Ferrore stated bluntly

"On that, Ferrore, we can agree." Ghazan said smoothly parrying a riposte and quickly trying a slash at Ferrore's chest, which he side-stepped unfortunetly.

"As for the rage of khorne, if i was consumed, you would be dead by now. You saw the path of destruction i left in my wake, do not be fooled by the Lords blow upon my chest. The rage of khorne was not within me... do not take it for arrogance. A lord of chaos would have destroyed me eventually, I do not doubt that, a Lord bends the wrath of every god to his will, yet with Lord khorne within me, his rage filling me, he would not have caught me unawares, sent me sprawling"

"So no it does not fill me, but it will fill me once more, and i will return from it as I have so many times before. Yes Slaaneshi, loosing myself to Lord Khorne is not a new thing, it is how i survived, it is how i was reborn." Ferrore said fervantly.

Ghazan nodded, diving out of the way of Ferrore's servo arm trying to rip his face off. Of all the champions in the warband, Ferrore probably posed the greatest challange to Ghazan, skills wise. That was something he grudgingly respected. 

"So long as you retain your identity Tech-Marine, that is all I seek. You hold influence over several of the minor champions in the warband. That coward Vladimir one of them. If you should fall to Khorne they would follow you into the abyss." Ghazan said feinting left and quickly spinning around trying to slash at the back of Ferrore's neck.

"Though the very notion of equality brings bile into my throat, I agree with it. Whatever keeps the pawns of Tzeentch in their places the better." Ghazan jested. "How is yours and your tech-marines work load? I can not help but express my anxiousness to try on that Terminator suit and chainfist." Ghazan said.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Doing a major update to move it unto the next day along with adding Lord Ramo and Hippypancake into the roleplay.

Everyone: 
_After ten hours of resting you are all awoken to the sound of a city wide announcement that the blood tournament has been opened for todays events and that all those wishing to participated can make their way to the main arena to wait to sign up for their matches and take part. As normal the rules are the same and you wont know what kind of match you are in until you enter your arena pits. The Ruler of the planet wishes you all good luck in your matches and that should you die that the Dark Gods dont torment your soul for an eternity.

After all having gathered in the throne room you all decide that it is best for a truce until the end of the blood tournament is over, due to the events of yesterday you do not wish to weaken your own factions and have to deal with another assault from another warband. After forming the truce you gather your small group of body guards and head to the tournament, each going to a different gate in hope that you can win more troops for yourselves._

Wattnir: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens and the daemonic guards outside shove you inside before the door closes again. As you look around the arena pit that you are in it is completely bare but on the other side there is an event bigger gate which is clearly where your opponent is coming from. As you walk forward the huge dark iron gate opens, revealing something you really didn't want to fight. A fully functioning and manned Chaos Predator Tank, it is painted in the colours of undivided. As you observe this monstrous machine you start to feel all chances of winning this round slowly drain away as the barrel of its main cannon slowly rotates to face in your direction.

Corruptus: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around you can see that this section of the arena is filled with trenches that are about two meters deep and several meters long. All of the trenches are linked together to make a maze of trenches. On the other side of the arena pit you can see a chaos marine of the Bleak Brotherhood, to your left there is a marine from the Betrayers of Pain, and finally to your right a member of the Brotherhood of Darkness. As you stand there looking at your opponents a bell is heard and some daemonic hounds appear, all jumping into the trenches as you and the other marines are pushed by some unknown means into the trenches. It seems that you have a cat and mouse game to win.

Dasker: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around you can see that this section of the arena is completely flat and has another metal door at the other end, clearly this fight is just a single one vs one match. As the door opens you can see your opponent is a member of the Children of Purgatos, a chaos space marine warband. Your opponent is wielding two bolt pistols and appears to have no melee weapons on his person, if you can get up close then you should be able to win easily.

Hann: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around you can see that this section of the arena has a bunker in the middle of the section. You can also see other chaos marines around the edges looking from the bunker to each other than at the cages around them filled with giant chaos hounds which are all drooling and snarling. You can see the keepers of the hounds getting ready to unleash the hounds. It appears you need to be the first one to get to the bunker and close the entrance or you will be forced to fight the other marines and the hounds while getting shot at from the bunker.

Vladimir: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around you can see that this section of the arena is completely flat and has another metal door at the other end, clearly this fight is just a single one vs one match. As the door opens you can see your opponent is a member of the Company of Misery, a chaos space marine warband. Your opponent is wielding two chain swords and appears to have no ranged weapons on his person, if you can stay at ranged then you should be able to win easily. 

Ghazan: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battle field is a complete jungle with very boggy and marshy group, the smell of the place would be horrible. You can not see your opponents through the dense tree's so you will have to rely on your other senses to find them for now. There is an announcement to your pit telling you that you are facing two other marines, one from the: Death Shadows and one from the Extinction Angels. After a few more sections the announcer tells you to begin and that unless any of you win within the next ten minutes they will release some mutants to make things interesting.

Zena: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battle field is completely open with one huge door on the other side of the arena. After a few seconds wondering what you will be facing the door groans as it is opened, to your complete horror several chaos marines can be seen but that are herding something out to fight you, as you stand there wondering what you will be fighting you start to feel the terrible form of a Chaos Spawn lumber its way towards you, snapping at the chaos marines as they stab it to move it on. As you stand there watching and waiting its massive long snake like head flicks around and bites down onto one of the marines tearing him in half at the waist. The only way you can beat such a creature is if you have complete faith in the dark gods.

Nerr'ak: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battlefield is completely open. After you enter a guard step out from the side of the door and places something on your wrist, as you look to see what he has put on your wrist you can see a little gem, should you try to remove it, it sends immense pain through your entire body to the point where you nearly pass out, what this gem does becomes apparent as you notice you can no longer feel the presence of the warp. Suddenly the door on the other side of the arena pit opens and a fully fledged chaos sorcerer of the Oracles of Change warband. He also appears to have a blessing of Tzeentch which is in the form of two large multicoloured wings attached to his back. It seems that you have to fight a powerful chaos sorcerer with out the use of your own powers, this means you have to rely on only your Bedlam staff and your Force sword. The only problem with this is the fact you dont know what powers the sorcerer has.

Ferrore: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battlefield very uneven ground with cracks in the ground along with small hills. In the middle of the arena pit is a sword buried in the ground, as you take one step forward some daemons appear and remove all of your weapons before you have time to re-act before disappearing again. The only weapon you can see is the sword in the ground. As you go up and remove the sword from the ground an explosion of fire tears open the ground ten meters to your right almost knocking you off your feet, as you look to see what caused the explosion to can see one of Khorne's Blood-letters. As strong as you are fighting one of Khorne's daemons will be your most challenging task so far as they are created to kill. What is strong is that the sword you are now wielding is force its own will onto yours, urging you to charge forward and slaughter the daemon infront of you.

OOC: To make this easier Racheal and Pydredd have been with us from the beginning.

IC: 

Racheal: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battlefield is open but has rather boggy and marshy like ground which makes you sink until your knee's making it very hard to walk let along run. At the other side of the arena ground a door opens and your opponent is revealed a normal marine from the Punishers chaos marine warband. He is armed with only a chain sword so you should be fine as long as you can kill him before he gets close to you. The only problem is that the guards removed your own bolter before you entered the arena pit so your going to have to fight in melee combat.

Pydredd: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battlefield is littered with the dead bodies of mutants, cultists and other dead marines. At the other side you can see a chaos marine from the Warriors of Mayhem warband, who appears to have been granted minor blessings from one of the dark gods. He appears to have a long scorpion like tail which when he flicks it about the tip sprays a green thick liquid that when it touches one of the bodies it completely dissolves it. It is going to be a wise decision if you can remove that tail as soon as possible or atleast avoid it. You can also see that your opponent is armed with the standard bolter.

OOC: I shall be controlling your opponents for these fights so please dont kill them in one post as you should all already know. If you wish to see/read about the opponents you are face(the marines that is) then look for them on this list: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Renegade_Chapters


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker noticed the green, golden trimmed armour of the bolt pistol weilding opponent with a smile. Clearly, this renegade astartes of the Children of Purgatos did not boast any melee weapons.

_'Unfortunate for him',_ Dasker smiled beneath his Night Lords Legion Coloured helmet. He remembered with a frown, that he needed to paint it red, still. He would do this after his kill.

Suddenly, without warning, the Child of Pergatos unleashed fire from his bolt pistols. Dasker dodged both bullets, and revved his beloved Chainsword into life with a grin upon his face. _'Easy kill.'_

"You have no chance agains me," boasted the enemy, firing his bolt pistols once more in unison. Dasker dodged them once again, and began to charge towards the opponent when one bullet glazed his side armour.

"It seems you have some skill with a pistol after all," taunted Dasker. "But that won't help you. I'll make sure you won't walk out of here alive".

"No, lapdog of Khorne, you're the one who won't be getting out of here alive," snarled the Child of Pergatos. "I will crush your skull and you will fail in your quest to become a champion of your bastardized god."

"How dare you disrespect the Blood God," snarled Dasker. "You will die for that insult."

"You wish," repmarked the warrior. "Your days of service to Khorne is at an end, fool."

Dasker didn't respond. Instead, he simply brought up his Chainsword and fired a shot from his own bolt pistol. _'For The Blood God,'_ Dasker thought, and charged towards the opponent.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal moved fluidly through the crowd that surrounded the arena area. She was glad when she had left the Emperor's control, she felt more alive by serving the Prince of Pleasure. She pushed her way past two cultists that stood in her way. She drew glances from marines and cultists as she confidently moved towards the gate of her choosing. She was sure that her Lord would soon take notice of her and reward her for her servitude.

As she moved towards the gate the two gate guards moved towards her. They quickly took her bolter from her just leaving her with her close combat weapon. She was still fairly confident though, she had been the best in her squad, focussed and well disciplined. The gates slowly opened before her revealing a swampy battlefield. She took a few paces forward as the gates slowly creaked to a shut and were bolted from the other side. She stared as the gate opposite her opened slowly and Racheal stared at her opponent. He was a marine with bone coloured armour with skeleton imagery on the front. She identified him as a member of the punisher chapter, and he wielded a chain-sword as well as her. This would make things interesting.

She knew that the only way for her to win was to out-think and outmanoeuvre this marine, he was too strong as it was for her to deal with. If only the guards hadn't taken her bolter away she could have taken him down easily. She saw him move quickly towards the bog, eager to get into combat. He hadn't figured how much the bog would actually slow his moves down and Racheal moved towards him, chain-sword revving in hand. The marine had a longer reach than her, but she had the advantage of being smaller and quicker. She met his first blow head on, sparks flying where the teeth of the chain-swords met. She managed to dodge his second blow, though she did stumble as she almost dove out of the way, she needed to think of a way out of this, she was outclassed at the moment, but if she could knock him off balance she could gain the upper hand.


----------



## Snowy

Corruptus dropped into the trench and instantly started running.
How in hell was ths going to end, he ddn't know who would win, probably the one that got to the centre quickest.
Corruptus realised that he would never win by conventional means.
So Corruptus headed in the direction of the marine from the betrayers of pain, hoping to kill every marine before they can make it to the middle.

Corruptus came around the corner and caught a glimse of one of the otehr marines.
As Corruptus chased after him, he heard the sound of a hound behind him.
Damn.
Corruptus drew his plasma pistol and spun around.
Only to see nothing.
What in the gods name.


----------



## emporershand89

Wattinr looked over as a large Predator Tank in Chaos Undivided colors rolled through the gate and came to a halt just inside of it. For the first time in a long time Wattinr felt his gut sink into his stomach as he realized he was not prepared for this. He only had his sword, plasma pistol frag grenades and the battle armor he wore. He would need a lot more if he was to properly contend with this adversary. Then again, nothing seemed to be going to plan these days.

He rolled left as the Predator tank’s main gun traversed suddenly and locked onto his body’s heat signature with blinding speed. A hail of 50 cal. Shells streamed out where he had been as Wattinr rolled into a dune on his left. He slowly crept his head up, only to duck down as more bullets pounded the dirt around him. There was little if no cover between him and the tank and the nearest dune was too far away to risk. 

He suddenly realized he was trapped, trapped at the mercy of the gunners of the Predator, and that to take it on meant risking death. He sat there trying to deny it, deny the fact that perhaps for once in his life an opponent besides Modues had come along who could defeat him. His mind began to race as he let his control of himself slip. 

It might just be the end.

Then something unexpected; the Predator moved forward and towards him on its treads, intent on running him over. Wattinr praised Khorne that now he had a fighting chance, and he patiently waited till he heard the treads close enough. The he jumped up and forwards towards the tank, launching himself into the air towards the turrent.

Brrrrrrrraaammmm!! The stubber guns ripped on him and the Predator came to a halted and full powered it into reverse with amazing speed. Wattinr felt pain as bullets creased his skins and one went through a small portion of his left shoulder. As quickly as he could, he dived into a nearby dune. Hugging the dirt for dear life. This tank commander was smart, knew his beast from the inside out, and had drawn him into a false hope in the hopes of a quick and easy kill. Wattinr smirked at the thought of it, but knew he had to keep control of the rising terror inside of him and defeat this opponent as all the others before him.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena stood just outside the arena, starring at it for several minutes before finally entering. Once she entered the large metal door closed behind her, sealing off the possibility of retreat. Yet she had no plans of retreating, she would over come any challenge with her own skills and with the help of Tzeentch. She then looked for her opponent but say nothing on the battle field expect with a large door on the opposite side of the arena. Several seconds passed by as Zena waited and wondered what her opponent would be. Then the doors opened and several chaos space marines appeared. What in Tzeentch name was this, a trap? How was she supposed to take on several superior opponents? Then she realized the chaos space marines weren’t her opponents, they were bringing her opponent to her. She stood there waiting to see what they were bringing. Then it appeared, a chaos spawn. How she hated it, a mindless creature with no will of its own. In her mind there was no difference between it and a blind Imperial servant. Yet that was not the only reason she hated it, it also represent what she could become, she had heard stories of champions of chaos who gained many gifts and became a spawn of chaos. Zena refused to become such a creature or to lose to one.

Zena continued to eye the creature, as it then flicked it head and tore a chaos marine in half. She knew that defeating this creature would not be easy. It would require, skills, intelligence but most of all faith in her dark god. Zena did although have three advantages over this spawn, first her intelligence, she could easily outsmart this creature. The second advantage was that she had her flamer, a range weapon. Thus she could fight this creature from afar. Her last advantage, which was the most important, was that she had Tzeentch favor. Zena took out her flamer and held it in one hand, while in the other she held her chain sword. She moved into flamer range of the spawn and opened fire while running in a circle around it. She made sure to keep her distance from the spawn, thus if it charged her, she would fall back. Hopefully and Tzeentch willingly, the flames would destroy the spawn. Yet if the spawn managed to somehow attack her, she would attempt to parry the attack with her chain sword or if she could not then she would jump and roll out of the way.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan strode purposefully through the opening door. Ghazan swore to Slaanesh he would deliver the Prince of Pleasures great pleasure from the tortured souls he would send to him after this bout. The metal door loudly shuts behind him as Ghazan are almost overwhelmed by the foul stench of the arena floor. This placed seemed more at home to the foul servants of he Pox God. Noxious fumes drifted from the bogs and swamps all over the arena. "It will take the rest of the day to wash the stench of my armor" Ghazan said to himself, stepping into the wet soggy ground.

"Violator." A loud voice spoke from a nearby speaker. "Today you shall face two foes. Astartes from the Death Shadows and Extinction Angels." 

Ghazan nodded to himself. Shouldn't be too hard of a fight. Ghazan had heard of the Extinction Angels and their war on Demios Primary. Scattering the techno-slaves of the Mechanicus was a worthy feat and Ghazan looked forward to offering his soul to the Prince of Excess. Ghazan had also heard of the jokes about the Death Shadows. Thinking they alone could take on Ultramar, the cursed realm of the Ultramarines, the Death Shadows had lead a disastourusly horrible campaign and in the end were forced to retreat only to have their base devoured by the Great Beast. Apperently some had survived and Ghazan anticipated sending his idiot soul screaming to Slaanesh.

Stepping lightly through the marsh, Ghazan could make out nothing through the dense trees. 

"Fighters!" The metallic voice echoed throughout the entire arena. "You have 10 minutes to achieve victory before we release mutants to spicen the fight up." 

Drawing his sword and bolt pistol, Ghazan steadied himself standing in knee deep bog water. Using his Slaanesh blessed hearing, Ghazan strained to make out the presence of his enemies. For several long moments Ghazan simply stood stock still in the water, waiting for one of his opponents to reveal themselves.

10 seconds.

20 seconds

30 seconds.

There! Ghazan was barely able to make it out but the unmistakable sound of feet wading through the water caught his attention. Setting off as quiet as was possible in the swamp conditions, Ghazan set off to find the source of the disturbance.

For over a minute Ghazan crept through the trees and marshes until he saw his first opponent. Wearing deep blue armor and a robe over it, the Death Shadow trudged through the swamp not aware of Ghazan's presence yet. Ghazan felt his adrenaline and his personal cocktail of combat drugs begin to flood his system, urging him to attack. Menacingly, Ghazan stalked after his prey. Almost on top of him, Ghazan raised his bolt pistol slowly, preparing to wound his prey so he could take his time finishing him off.

CRACK! Ghazan snarled as he looked down at his feet. In his haste he had forgotten to look where he was going and had crushed a hollow log in front of him. That had instantly caught the Death Shadow's attention. Throwing any chance of sneaking away, Ghazan let a feirce battle cry roar from his throat as he broke from the tree line, firing his pistol at the astartes and charging with his sword held high.


----------



## hippypancake

Pydredd walked through the crowd towards his gate. As he moved through the crowd a bubble of space opened between him and the others as they were driven off by the smell of his rotten, disease-infested body, only other servants to Grandfather walked closer to him, and even then it wasn't close. Pydredd smiled he knew he would enjoy it here and now was the time for him to gain his host.

As he got to the gate it slowly opened revealing a arena inside with a crowd of people sitting around it. He stepped inside and turned around to watch the gate close, and as he turned around he saw the gate on the other side closing with a marine standing in front of it. _this will be fun_ Pydredd thought to himself, revving his jump pack and chain-axe before bursting towards the marine. As he got closer he saw that there was something extending from the back of the marine, but he couldn't tell exactly what it was. What he did see though was a standard bolter pointed in his direction launching bolt after bolt at him. He was able to successfully dodge most of them and a few hit home and his armour held, one however punched through his armour and took a chunk of his flesh out making him stumble to the side. Regaining his balance he finally made it to his opponent in close combat.

As they met Pydredd took a quick glance at what was extending from his back to see that it was a scorpion tail, and as he realized what it was it shot down from behind the marine. Pydredd was able to step out of its way and as it came down on the ground a bit of it's poison came off, and he noticed that it was acidic. _Great_ Pydredd thought grimly as he sidestepped another strike from the tail _Looks like it's just a minor gift though_ and with that he went into the marines guard and swung his elbow up, making contact with the marines face making him step backwards a couple steps. As the marine was regaining balance Pydredd walked forward, and swung his axe for the scorpion tail....


----------



## komanko

Night, then day, time passed quickly as he meditated. None dared to interrupt his meditation. Ten hours passed and Nerr'ak was already ready and eager for another day of schemes, deceit and murder. He strode out of his private quarters to inspect his troops and apprentices. It was rather ironical as he was not even a powerful sorcerer, and still he had apprentices. Maybe he was blessed by Tzeentch after all. Satisfied with his forces Nerr'ak went to a room which he made his personal armory. He took his power armor and psychic hood, equipping them and making himself ready. He then picked up his bedlam staff and his force sword. He took another look at the armory, he still didn't have many items to store here but as time will pass he will gather some artifacts. He then noticed to items which he did not put there, a bolt pistol like the one he had before and a bolter, regular edition like every marine had. He took them both, as only Tzeentch the changer of ways knew his fate.

He walked out of his headquarters, the base still was in a bad shape after yesterdays many battles but, sentries were seen everywhere, they wont be caught off guard again. He then heard through the vox the announcement of a new round of the blood tournament. *"Ha, this should be amusing and challenging."*, he thought to himself. The message continued and it was said that the rules shall be the same, the participants wont know what battle they will fight. This was hardly surprising. The Daemon who ruled the planet also felt that it is very necessary for them to know that the gods wont torment them if they die in the tournament, still Nerr'ak didn't believe the daemon, no one is foolish enough to believe one. He walked to the throne room, as he expected everyone were gathering there. They discussed the matters at hand quickly and decided to form a truce to further their own goals and the goals of the warband. This will serve goodly for now. He voxed his favorite apprentice, the Black Legion one, and also four of his marines, he took only the best which were recommended by his apprentice. Finishing those preparations he marched, to tournament, to battle, to victory!


Quickly making his way through the curved streets Nerr'ak arrived at the tournament grounds. Cultists could be seen everywhere, cheering and shouting, looking for a way to satisfy their bloodlust. _*"Mindless worms..."*_, he thought to himself while walking and looking at each arena door. He continued walking every door he passed just did not feel right, yet he could feel something pulling him forward, after passing about thirteen doors he finally arrived at one. He could feel energies coming from within, he signaled the guard and the big metallic door opened. He stepped in and the guards walked out of the arena. He quickly scoured it, it was wide open, the ground was covered with sand, this will make running a lot harder. Cover could not be seen anywhere not even small pieces of rock, the whole arena looked like it was cleaned for many times before they let anyone enter.

While Nerr'ak was distracted someone sneaked from a side door, he approached Nerr'ak silently and before he noticed the infiltrator put some kind of a mechanism on his hand, Nerr'ak turned around with rage in his eyes and was about to blast the intruder with his psychic spikes. He turned around and saw a guard which looked at him, unsure of what will happen now. Not wasting time Nerr'ak let the warp out from his hands but instead of psychic spike tremendous pain filled him, it forced him to down to one knee, he had to clench his fists supremely hard to stop himself from yelling in pain. He was furious, looking at the device again he saw that it was some kind of a armband with a gem in the center. Nerr'ak took a deep breath and tried removing the gem. The same pain struck him again which forced him to get down on both knees this time, until he was able to get back to his feet he could not feel the energies of the warp anymore, it was like something forced them away and Nerr'ak guessed that it was the gem to blame for this.

Suddenly the door on the other side of the arena burst open with a strong sound, a new chaos sorcerer came through the door, he looked like a powerful one and it could be seen by the blessing that mighty Tzeentch bestowed on him. The sorcerer had two batlike wings, the color of the wings changed every moment to a new one. Taking a closer look at the sorcerers armor Nerr'ak noticed the pattern, he was an Oracle of Change. The Oracles of Change were a warband led by a sorcerer lord, his name was Volkstein yet he was known also by the name of Vanneus from the time that he was a Epistolary. The appearance of the sorcerer could only mean trouble. Nerr'ak expected a guard to enter and put a armband on the sorcerer too but apparently Tzeentch did not want this battle to be fair. Nerr'ak slammed his fist to the nearest wall madly, this will be a hard battle. The tide of the battle was already in favor of the Oracle, as Nerr'ak had to fight him only with his conventional weapons, with no use of his sorcery. There was an even bigger problem, he did not know that nasty spells this enemy had in his disposal. 

Both doors slammed shut, there was no escape now, Nerr'ak had to fight, and even if he wanted there was no place to hide now. *"Damnation!"*, he muttered. At least now he will have some use of the bolter he picked. Nerr'ak pulled out the bolter quickly, firing concentrated fire into the sorcerer, he kept the bullets in groups of four to keep his aim true. He hoped to hit the sorcerer somewhere, to cripple him somehow but he knew that there was no chance for it. The sorcerer which was hit directly by the bolts just laughed, apparently the ranged weapon had no effect on him. The Oracles expression changed quickly from laughter to pure sadistic hate as he fired a bolt of warp energy towards Nerr'ak. "By the gods!", Nerr'ak thought as he rolled away from the bolt barely escaping it. While still on the ground a nice idea came to him, he ran towards the sorcerer managing to dodge his attacks, but still being hit by one of the warp bolts in the side of his arm, the bolt left a nasty burn mark but didn't slow Nerr'ak down. Once he was close enough instead of using his weapons he activated his jump pack. The sand around the sorcerer and Nerr'ak quickly rose up, blinding everyone around and hopefully the sorcerer himself. In this moment of weakness Nerr'ak took out his staff and deactivated his jump pack, hoping to land on the sorcerer and hit him with the staff thus paralyzing him for a few moments.


----------



## Anfo

Hann looked at the other marines in the pit. All of the were somewhat confused. A small bunker sat in the middle of the pit. Inside of it were dog handlers, preparing to release the dogs. Hann crouched and prepared to charge the bunker, he was going get this over with, no screwing around like last time.

The gates dropped at the same time the dogs were released. Hann sprinted forward in unison with the other marines. The handlers from inside the bunker began to fire small arms at the rushing marines, trying to slow them. Hann slowed a little and scooped up a small rock, weighing it in his hand as he ran, Hann threw it at the marine closest to him. The rock smacked the other marines temple with a force that would kill a normal man. However, all it did was knock the marine off balance.

Then the dogs came. Hann jumped to the side of the first dog that jumped at him, he then ducked under the second, bringing his shoulder up into it's ribs. The third dog jumped up and placed it's front paws on Hann's shoulders. The animal then tried to bite off Hann's head, but Hann shoved his forearm up, blocking the attack. The dog the began to chew at Hann arm, it's teeth acting like chainswords. Hann slammed his fist into the beast's face repeatedly, until it's had was crushed. Pushing himself up, Hann raced towards the bunker.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

OOC: I have assumed that a techmarine has fixed my power fist to my armour.

Vladimir was pleased when his cultists returned with his armour. Now, newly fixed to it, was his mighty black power fist. Donning his midnight blue armour, Vlad set his orders to maintain the headquarters, selected a small guard of ten marines, and set out for the Blood Tournament.

Upon arriving, Vlad was faced with a large, metal door. Readying himself, Vlad set his guards to stand outside and wait, and entered the door, armed with Stormblade, his boltgun, and his new power fist.

Across from him, in a decent-sized arena with nothing but a basic iron flooring, stood a chaos warrior armed with two chainswords. Vlad smiled grimly, realising that he would be unable to use his new weapon if he wanted to win this match. Powering down his power fist, Vlad drew his reliable boltgun; aiming down the sight, Vlad began to fire. The marine continued to run at Vlad, despite the bullets hitting him. Snarling, Vlad brought up his blade, parrying the swift sword-thrust made by the warrior. Kicking him back, Vlad swiftly moved around the circular arena, firing more shots with his boltgun, hoping that one of them would cause some damage that would open an opportunity in his opponent's defences.

The enemy was swift, but not as swift as a bullet.


----------



## revan4559

Dasker: The Child of Purgatos simply smiles under his helmet at the folly of his opponent and before Dasker can realize what has happened, his opponent is no longer infront of him and he is being shot at from behind. As Dasker turns to see who is shooting at him he can see The Child of Purgatos on the other side of the arena where Dasker entered from, firing both of his bolt pistols at Dasker some of the marines bolter shots ring off of Dasker's shoulder guards and shin guards, one bullet how ever finds its way into the gap between his breastplate and shoulder guard, digging straight into the collar bone of Dasker before erupting in a fountain of blood out of the other side. Clearly this opponent is blessed by one of the gods.

Racheal: The Punisher continues to wade his way through the swamp towards you, swinging wildly with his chain sword at you, trying to hack off atleast one of your limbs but the swamp is slowing him down abit to much so he just cant reach you. With that however when you seem to attack he always manages to block your attacks or dodge them due to the strength and speed of an Astartes. After a few minutes of fighting the swamp around the Chaos Marine starts to boil and evaporate. Wondering whats going on you quickly look over the marine and can see the edges of his armour start to ignite with flames. If a normal chaos marine wasn't bad enough then one which has a gift from one of the chaos gods is even worse. But one advantage you do have is that with the swamp slowly boiling away you can start to move freely again. While you continue to stand there observing you see the teeth of his chain-sword come arcing out from the left side of your vision.

Corruptus: After having turned around to see if there was a hound behind you, you turn around to see a giant ceramite armoured fist come out of no-where and slam into your helmet knocking you back along with making you drop your plasma pistol. As you quickly shake of the effects of this un-expected attack you can see that the Betrayer of Pain is standing there with his chain axe revving. Your opponent then grasps his weapon in both hands and goes to bring it down towards your skull, hoping to cleave through your helmet and your skull.

Wattnir: With a loud explosion the sand dune that you were hiding behind explodes, sending you flying away from it as the main cannon of the Predator tank fires at the dune you were hiding behind. Thanks to your astartes training you are able to filter out the ringing sound in your ears quickly and regain your balance. Clearly hiding behind the dunes wont work as the main gun is just too powerful for them to withstand. You will need to think of a better plan of defeating the one controlling the predator tank. As you stand there for a few more seconds the main cannon then focus's on you, your plan will have to be thought of as you dodge the shells and stubber bullets from the tank, because if they get a bead on you then your done for.

Zena: The flames from your flamer just merely ripple across the skin of the spawn, having no affect at all. Zena then remembers spawns retain the chaos gifts that were granted to them before they become spawn so clearly this one was immune to fire before his fall, even worse as the flames wash over the spawn, it turns its full attention to you. Its huge serpent like eyeless head turns towards you and opens its huge jaws flicking out a huge poison coated barb tongue which tries to wrap around you. Should you try to slice it with your chain-sword your blade easily cuts through the tongue with ease but that seems to only enrage the spawn as he comes into a full charge towards your current location, forcing you to dive out of the way.

Ghazan: As you charge at the Death Shadow you can hear a deep laugh echo out from the left as you as the Death Shadow vanishes into the undergrowth and The Extinction Angel comes shooting out from the left side of your vision and slams into you shoulder first knocking you onto the ground before he disappears off into the undergrowth after the Death Shadow instead of finishing you off. As you stand you find that your bolter has been filled with the liquids and muck from the swamp making it pretty much useless until you can clean it out. After you holster your bolter you can hear the sounds of gun fire up ahead, clearly the Death Shadow and Extinction Angel have started to battle each other. You could go and join in or wait until one wins and simply finish him off.

Pydredd: Your chain axe almost makes contact with the scorpion tail before The Warrior of Mayhem pulls his tail out of the way and moves away from you. The warrior then lets out a laugh as he brings his tail around and slams the main body of it into your chest, knocking you back several steps but also giving you enough time to grab ahold of the tail and try to tear it off of the marine that you are fighting. After ripping the tail off the marine lets out a howl in rage and pain quickly spinning around to face you, raising his bolter he fires off seven shots towards you at near-point blank range. But being a chaos marine of Nurgle the bolter shots have little affect on you as they rip through your armour and body leaving behind several already festering wounds.

Nerr'ak: After deactivating his jump back Nerr'ak finds himself unable to move and floating in mid air after having falling for several feet. As the dust clears he can see the chaos sorcerer with his right hand out stretch with his finger tips pointing at Nerr'ak. With a flick of his wrist Nerr'ak is thrown across the entire length of the arena pit and into the wall, Telekinesis appears to be one of the powers in this chaos sorcerer's arsenal but what else he has will have to be found out. While you lay their recovering from behind slammed into the wall the chaos sorcerer arrogant takes his time walking over to you while laughing to himself. The sorcerer then stops around ten meters from you and raises his own bedlam staff towards you, with the head of the staff pointed at you the air starts to swirl around it as a fire ball starts to form and grow in size.

Hann: After killing one of the chaos hounds you manage to get down the other end of the trench only to be tackled off of your feet by one of the other chaos marine that were in the arena with you. Due to being tackled you lose grip of your weapons as the marine continues to charge down the trench not caring at all about having run into another chaos marine trying to win the fight, giving you enough time to try and kill him while he hasn't noticed you. An idea would be to snap his neck or you could simply choke him to death. After having dealt with that chaos marine you need to decide whether to go back for your shield and power axe and miss getting to the bunker or get what weapons you can from the marine you just killed and continue on towards the bunker, but doing so you could lose your prized weapons.

Vladimir: No matter how many times your bullets slam into the chaos marine he seems completely un-phased as they simply deflect off of his armour and away from him. Roaring praises to the blood god he charges towards you and brings both of his chain-swords in a scissor like swing to try and remove your head, barely giving you enough time to duck out of the way the chain-swords scrap along the wall sending sparks everywhere. Now that he is close enough to you maybe a point blank bolter shot to chest will finally stop this chaos marine and give you enough time to get away from him before he somehow manages to hit you.

OOC: The following will need to use the last update as i have nothing to go on for them:

Ferrore: After arriving at the part of the arena you have chosen to fight in the large metal door infront of you opens the guards allow you to enter the pit. After you walk inside the guards close the door behind you, as you look around the part of the arena that you are in you can see that the battlefield very uneven ground with cracks in the ground along with small hills. In the middle of the arena pit is a sword buried in the ground, as you take one step forward some daemons appear and remove all of your weapons before you have time to re-act before disappearing again. The only weapon you can see is the sword in the ground. As you go up and remove the sword from the ground an explosion of fire tears open the ground ten meters to your right almost knocking you off your feet, as you look to see what caused the explosion to can see one of Khorne's Blood-letters. As strong as you are fighting one of Khorne's daemons will be your most challenging task so far as they are created to kill. What is strange is that the sword you are now wielding is force its own will onto yours, urging you to charge forward and slaughter the daemon infront of you.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena watched as the flames simply rippled across the spawn skin, which only enraged it. She then remembered that spawns retain their gifts granted to them before they were turned into spawns. She cursed as she realized that her only ranged weapon was now useless. Then the spawn countered attack with its barb poison coated tongue which tried to warp around her. Yet with on slice of her chainsword easily blocked and cut off the tongue. Yet this only enraged the spawn more as it now charged her. She dived out of the way and began to wonder how to defeat such a creature. She placed her flamer away and considered the idea that she could fight in close combat but she would probably get killed quickly just like the chaos space marine… That was it. The chaos space marine that the spawn killed, he must have dropped something that Zena used. Tzeentch was truly watching over her. She would thank Tzeentch by not failing him in this task.

She began to run as fast as she could towards the corpses of the chaos space marine. On the corpses of the chaos space marine she quickly found and grabbed a bolter, combat knife and then was force to run away or else the spawn would get to close. She continued to run until there was some room between her and the spawn. Then she opened fired on the spawn with the bolter, placing her faith in the bolter that Tzeentch had given her. If the bolter shots failed to hurt it or if the spawn got to close, Zean would then run and place some distance between her and the spawn before taking acting again.


----------



## Anfo

Hann hit the ground, his weapons fell from his hands. Another marine had slammed him into the trench wall. The other continued to run, not even pausing after hitting Hann. Hann reached out quickly and grabbed the marine with a jerk, he broke the other marines neck. Hann turned and grabbed his weapons. Though it cost him precious time, they would help him greatly if he got trapped outside the bunker.

Hann turned and ran down the trench towards the bunker, shield in front of him to block the bullets coming from the bunker. Hann glanced behind himself and saw more dogs chasing him, Hann began to fire randomly behind himself trying to keep running at full speed.


----------



## hippypancake

As Pydredd watched the marine took several steps back before his attack made it home to the tail, and as the marine regained balance he wiped the tail into Pydredd's chest knocking him back. As the marine laughed Pydredd, Pydredd reached out and grabbed the tail as it was recoiling. "Now who's laughing?" he muttered as he ripped the Marines tail off and threw it to the ground. Suddenly the marine's laughter turned to a howl of rage and pain, and before Pydredd could do anything the marine had leveled his bolter and shot off seven rounds. Even as the explosive bang resonated through his ears, Pydredd could feel his body being pushed and pulled by the bolts, and he was knocked back several more steps, but there was no pain and even as he looked down the wounds had started to fester.

"My turn" he whispered bringing his own bolter to bear, firing 10 shots on full-auto before revving his chain-axe and jumping back into combat


----------



## komanko

The trick worked, the sorcerer was caught completely by surprise. Nerr'ak smiled as his jet pack made waves of sand arise and engulf them both, it was such a simple trick yet it seemed that it worked, but apparently he was mistaken. He deactivated his jump pack hoping that he would be able to use the dust to his advantage and make a surprise attack from the sky. Yet for some unknown reason he did not seem to get lower after deactivating the pack. After several seconds he knew that something went wrong. The dust slowly settled around the arena, the crowed was anxious to see what happened and the suspense only made it more exciting. As the sand completely settled the Oracle's winged form could be seen, his right hand stretched out, his fingertips pointing at Nerr'ak's body. Nerr'ak quickly understood the huge mistake he just made, he completely forgot that the sorcerer had his share of magical powers._* "Again Damnation!"*_, he muttered.

As Nerr'ak finished his words the Oracle of Change looked amused and eager. He was prepared to toy with the powerless Nerr'ak and he had many reasons to. Without his warp energy Nerr'ak was like a normal chaos space marine, and against a sorcerer a space marine stood no chance. The Oracle bended his wrist and with a blink of an eye Nerr'ak was tossed to the other side of the arena with a tremendous force. he flew for about a second and a half before smashing into a wall. He could feel that the impact made a hole again the wall, he knew that the only thing that kept him alive was his armor. Another second passed and he fell from the wall to the ground, he laid on his chest, breathing slowly, taking a breath in, letting it out. He passed this routine several times before trying to push himself up. Nerr'ak managed to stand up looking at his armor he could see many cracks fill it. This was not good, he hoped Ferrore would be kind enough to fix it, that of course if he could. Checking his surroundings he saw none of his items laying there. Looking at himself again he saw that he had all of his stuff. He sighed with annoyance, he hoped that being worthy in the eyes of mighty Tzeentch would be easier and wont involve much physical pain.

Evaluating the threat anew Nerr'ak made himself a personal note that this sorcerer probably had more then just control over telekineses and he must be powerful indeed to be so cocky. Nerr'ak knew that the traits the sorcerer had will be his downfall, one of them was cockiness and from that he could understand that the Oracle was also proud of himself. He was also arrogant, he did not bare in mind that his opponent was skilled with blade, Nerr'ak was not defenseless. The sorcerer approached slowly his multicolored wings flapping in the air, sending little ripples of wind towards Nerr'ak. The Oracle looked more then pleased with himself, as he grinned at Nerr'ak. The sorcerer continued approaching but then suddenly stopped ten meters away, his playful face changed to a determined and serious face. Raising his own Bedlam staff the sorcerer pointed at Nerr'ak and air started whirling and swirling around the Oracle's staff. A moment passed and something glowing started growing from the staff. Another moment and it was already visible, the sorcerer was creating a fireball and it was not a little one. As the time passed the fireball grew. *"Tzeentch, you are a bastered for putting me through this..."*, Nerr'ak muttered and grinned with excitement. He wanted to see the full extent of the Oracles fireball and he had a plan also.

The fireball grew and grew, bigger and bigger with each passing moment and it seemed like the sorcerer was not planning on stopping. Yet the sorcerer forgot that they were fighting in an arena which was mostly made of sand. Not noticing that the sand around the sorcerer was already beginning to turn to glass. After all heating the sand with such a huge force forced it to transform into glass and Nerr'ak was going to use if for his advantage. So he did the unexpected. Instead of dodging the fireball Nerr'ak charged towards it, the arrogant sorcerer did not release it just as Nerr'ak expected. Once he was close enough Nerr'ak changed his direction of running and activated his jump pack. He blasted sand all over the fireball and the sorcerer, he hoped that the sand was enough to stop the fireball from growing, as he hoped that it would turn to glass or at least distract the Oracle enough to make him stop casing the spell. Only Tzeentch knew what would be made from this move as Nerr'ak could not see whats behind him due to the fact that his neck could not turn in three hundred and sixty degrees.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

As Dasker brought his chainsword up for the final blow which would have killed the Child of Purgatos, he vanished from view, causing the Khorne warrior's blade to pierce air. '_What the hell..._' Dasker thought, looking up. There was no astartes opposite him, gloating. However, there was laughter coming from somewhere.

Behind him. Dasker whirled, and spotted the bastardised opponent blocking the door where he had entered. He still boasted both Bolt Pistols, which he fired in unison towards the intended target, which was Dasker.

Dasker was suprised, so suprised in fact, the bullets didn't even move. They hit him. Not once, but twice. The first shell bounced off his right shoulder pad, and spiralled off into the arena wall. The second was lower, but still accurate. Dasker wasn't sure whether his shin guards were the intended target, but nonetheless there was now a severe dent in his protection armour, both in the shoulders and in the shin. He would have to see Ferrore once this was over to get them repaired. Maybe even upgraded, if there was any newer armour avalaible. Dasker still wore the same armour that he had used in his Night Lord days.

Reloading, the Child of Purgatos laughed as Dasker staggered back from the suprised attack. "You are blessed," spat Dasker, revving his Chainsword once more into life. "By one of the Ruinous Powers..."

"Yes," nodded the Child of Purgatos, and opened fire again. Two shells hit home before Dasker had time to react, and this time they was accurate, going straight through a weak part in his armour. It was the gap between his breastplate, which bore the symbol of a heavily defiled Imperial Eagle, and his Shoulder Pad, which displayed the heradry of his Company. One bullet dug straight into his collar bone, and went right through, covered in blood, which sprayed out of Dasker's side. "I am blessed by the Gods. And clearly, you are not. It appears, Follower of Khorne, that _you_ have chosen the wrong god."

"Khorne..." Dasker staggered back once again, as the Child of Purgatos reloaded his Bolt Pistols. "Cares not from where the Blood Flows..." He watched the Child take aim at the wounded warrior. He thought of his sixth company for a second, and if these bullets found their mark - his warriors would no longer have a captain. Maybe, Dasker would not live to see the return of his Lord. "...Only that it does."

"Well, warrior of Khorne," The Child of Purgatos pulled the triggers hard. "When you meet the Blood God, be sure to tell him I send my regards."

And then, he pulled the trigger. Both shells hurtled towards their target. Dasker.


----------



## Lord Ramo

The Punisher marine continued to stagger towards Racheal bellowing and cursing every step of the way. He was swinging his weapon wildly as he tried to hack the limbs off of her, though he was slowed by the bog that clung to them and slowed down all their movements. He was still an Astartes though, he was faster and stronger, the only advantage that Racheal had was her size. She blocked a downward swing from his chain sword before she countered, sending the teeth of the blade straight for its face. However is simply blocked it, always able to block her attacks and force her back by swinging his own weapon with such strength that every time she was forced to take a step back as well to lessen the effects.

Racheal decided she needed to out think her opponent if she were to beat him. She waded backwards through the bog, trying to put some distance between the two. She was thinking, how could she defeat an opponent who was stronger and faster than her. She heard the marine laugh as she moved away from him and he finally spoke, _"So your running like a little rat trapped. I will take great pleasure in hacking you limb from limb in the name of the Chaos Gods. You are weak and should be destroyed." _Racheal took no attention to this, she was sure that the Prince of Pleasure would protect her, but still a few thoughts tugged at the back of her mind. she was just a pawn in the Princes scheme of things. She was sure that she would win though. That was until she noticed a change in the marines appearance.

The marine started to change, his armour seemed to boil. Racheal stared horror struck as her opponent was obviously blessed by one of the gods. His armour burst into flames and she could feel the heat radiating off of it. It was slowly boiling through the bog that surrounded them and she was sure that they would both be able to move a lot easier. This would mean that they would both have better mobility. However if she allowed him to boil too much of the bog he would easily outpace her and beat her. She could not let that happen. As she stood still observing the bog changing around her, she heard a whirring sound. She turned and saw the teeth of his chain sword descending straight towards her and she quickly dived to the side to move out of the way. 

She quickly got to her feet, the bog water sliding off of her armour and she moved forward. She had to attack now whilst she would have the upper hand. She could move more freely then him and she would make sure that he would pay for praising to the wrong god. She swung her chain sword through the air, feinting to the right. The marine fell for it sure that he would be fine with his God's protection. She waited until the last moment before she dropped to one knee, and moved her chain sword at his leg. It impacted on his armour and drew sparks before it buried its teeth into his leg. She pulled it out quickly and moved away, the marines moves would be a little less sluggish and give her an advantage, or at least she hoped.


----------



## Nightlord92

_"Impudent wretch!"_ Ghazan thought venemously as he flew threw the muck and scrum of the water. Ghazan rarely got angry, seeing it more in line to the servants of Khorne than Slaanesh. However, after watching the smug Death Shadow laugh at his face and vanish into the undergrowth and having the Extinction Angel come dashing out of nowhere and send him flying into the swamp water, Ghazan's temper broke as he spat out a mouthful of the water. 

Raising himself up Ghazan expected to feel the tremendous thuds of bolter fire against his chest. Looking around quickly, Ghazan saw that he was alone again. Standing up, Ghazan checked himself and saw he was missing his pistol. Scanning the water Ghazan felt his rage explode as he saw his meticulously cared for pistol lay submerged in the muck. Hissing, Ghazan swore that by the time he was through with them they would pray to Slaanesh for death. 

Grabbing his gun Ghazan saw the volumes of water drain from his muzzle. "They will regret not finishing me off when they had the chance" muttered Ghazan as he holstered his pistol.

As if on cue a roar from up ahead catches his attention. In response the unmistakeable sound of bolter fire shatters the eery silence.

Ghazan gripped his sword tightly and snarled as he charged off in the direction of the astartes. They would soon the learn the price angering one of Slaanesh's Violators.


----------



## emporershand89

(OCC: Sorry this is late, my scheudales been extreme lately!!!!)

Wattinr threw himself left and rolled as fast as he could a massive concussion force blew the dust up behind him. He rolled to his feet, realizing that the Predator crew was now using their main cannon. Getting impatient aren’t we, he thought; hoping they didn’t go for crossfire at the moment.

It was then that he noticed a weakness in the tank; the weakness he’d been waiting for. Whenever the tank fired, it kicked up dust around the impact area. The tank took longer to readjust, and Wattinr guessed the targeting system couldn’t pierce the dust cloud in front of it. Perfect, he thought as he started to run towards the tank. Bolter fire picked up in front of him, and he swerved left and right, waiting for the turrent to turn and target him. As it swerved around, he threw himself right to avoid the shell impact area. As soon as it had hit, he ran right through the dust cloud, and emerged on the other side, right in front of the Predator. 

Before it could drive off, he leapt onto it front and scrambled up to where the turrent was. He clung for dear life as the tank swerved left and right, attempting to shake him off. Finally, it gunned the engines and rammed itself straight into the wall; but still Wattinr clung to the turrent. After a few seconds, he heard the click of the hatch opening and on automatic reflex launched him towards the sound. 

He found his hands around the throat of what appeared to be a techmarine as he slowly squeezed the life from his pathetic body. Snapping the neck, he tore its head off and lifted the body out of the way as he dropped into the vehicles interior. Three cultists stood there each, staring at him in abject surprise and slight detriment. He easily dispatched them with blows to the head. Then he moved to the self-destruct button and punched it in. jumping out, he easily cleared the distance to the gate as the tank exploded behind. As the gate opened Wattinr puffed out his chest and smiled with satisfaction know that this enemy was another that could not beat him.


----------



## deathbringer

He walked for what felt like millenia, pushed bionic limb after bionic limb through the dust. Shivers rippled down his spine, the aftershocks of his engagement with the armour of the champions. Prayers had been whispered, new bonds had been formed, stories coaxed into his ears by the ,oving carress of his long metallic fingers. For hours he had lodged himself within a world of metal and matter, felt the agony of wounds upon a material plane so much more familiar than the mortal plane.

Now he walked amongst mortals, the leering mask that covered his skul driving a path through the masses. The great arena loomed before his eyes, a new round, a new challenge.

He chose the closest pit to him, pistons reassigning his weight to cope with the cracked ground. A single step and he was swamped, daemonic fingers snatching his weapons before his mind could even react.

Then they were gone, his weapons vanished into thin air, leaving him alone, a sword before him, glittering in his vision, long silver blade over a dusty tarnished bronze hilt. 

He scanned the surroundings, hesitant, unsure, yet the scans showed nothing. Stepping forward he drew the sword from the stone and the ground exploded.

Flames tore at his cloak and he staggered back as a huge cry of bloodlust tore at his body, a roaring cry to the lord khorne. Tall red, rippling muscles tore twoatrds him, a huge blade of motlen silver smashed down at him and he raised the blade that hung limp in his left hand to parry. 

The force of the blow sent the sword to the ground, his bionic wwrist grinding as it struggled to keep the blade level, to repel the tremendous force exerting upon it. A snarling face was in his roaring glaring, flecks of daemonic acid spittling over his mask. A sharp jerk of his neck muscles and the being howled from the impact of the headbutt. The pressure released they stepped away, Ferrore taking the blade in both hands as his assailant mastered the pain and turned it to frenzy.

Blow after blow rained down upon his guard yet he was impenetrable, the sheer strength of the machine mixed with clarity of thought preventing the frenzied beast from reaching him, the crys to lord khorne drawing away the rage.

Then his luck changed, a cry to Lord Khorne came from the daemons rasping lips, a roar of rage at the opponents stubborn defence. Strength left his body, he felt weakness and fatigue and now the daemon scrathed his armour, pierced it sending painful ripples flooding through his body as the armour screamed.

In his ear a voice of thunder, of spear on shield whispered

"attack or die"


----------



## revan4559

Zena: The bolter shots tear straight through the skin and flesh of the Chaos Spawn with ease. As the bolter shots tear through its flesh the Chaos spawn lets out a huge shriek of pain, flailing its limbs around as it tries to figure out where the shots are coming from. One of its flailing arms comes very close to slamming you in the center of the chest, so it may be wise to move back away from the spawn before it gets any lucky hits on you. But before you can move back the spawn stops thrashing and somehow manages to turn its entire mass in your direction, its small nose sniffing at the air as it locks onto your scent. As quickly as it turned around the chaos spawn goes into another full charge in your direction, its massive jaws snapping at the air left and right hoping to catch you inside of them.

Hann: Up ahead you can see the bunker but what isnt very re-assuring is the sound of the bunker hatch creaking as it is closed and locked, leaving you outside to deal with the other marines and chaos hounds. As bullets ring off of your shield and you fire behind you, out of nowhere comes a massive hammer that slams into your shield knocking you back down the trench while sending a limb numbing shock from your hand all the way up your arm and into your shoulder. What ever hit you is extremely strong. As you regain your footing and look up to see what hit you, a Marine wearing corroded white armour. What gives away his warband is the smell of death and decay around him giving him away as one of the marines of nurgle, but he is now of the Death Guard so be most be from the Lords of Decay, the successor warband of the Death Guard. In both hands he carries two mighty looking hammers which look like they could crush bone easily. While your getting ready to attack the Chaos marine swings both of his mighty hammers in a downwards arc to brake both of your shoulders if you dont get your shield up in time.

Pydredd: Somehow the marine that you start firing at manages to dodge out of the way and brings his own chain weapon down onto your bolter, completely destroying it. as the impact of the chain weapon on the bolter knocks the bolter out of your hand as it is destroyed the marine that you are fighting quickly moves his own weapon up to block your own chain Axe. With a quick sidestep he makes you over balance in which he moves his blade around and tries to hack off your left arm which is easily blocked. What is strange is that his Scorpion tails seems to be trashing about and twisting, its green blood burning into the sand as it starts to change form into a massive two headed, four clawed scorpion the size of a predator tank. Laughing like a mad man the chaos marine then runs and jumps onto the body of the scorpion before spinning around to face you on his new mount. This is going to make things alot more complicated then they already were.

Nerr'ak: The melted sand and normal sand kicks up around the fire ball and the sorcerer as you activate your jump back, completely obscuring them from sight as you land on the other side of the arena. As the sand settles you can see that the sorcerer had placed a shield around himself as the melted sand has become glass in the shape of a sphere around the sorcerer, luckily through to do such he had to dismiss the fire ball which means it will take awhile longer for him to form another one. The Sorcerer starts laughing to himself again as he turns around to look at you. He then reaches into his robe with his right hand and pulls out a bolt pistol, letting off several shots in your direction. Three of the five shots that are fired at you go wide and slam into the wall, the fourth shot harmlessly bounces off your armour but the fifth shot slams straight into the gap between your forearm and bicep on your left arm, taking alot of the flesh with it as it tears through your arm and into the wall behind you. Luckily your superior blot clotting means you wont bleed to death from the shot, but without your powers you cant hope to defeat the sorcerer. An idea then comes to you, if you can somehow get the sorcerer to break the amulet around your wrist then you will be able to use your powers again, but how your going to get him to you do not know.

Dasker: To your luck both of the shots go wide of you, harmlessly slamming into the wall behind you. Now your opponent is looking slightly annoyed that he missed and seems to be cursing in several languages, giving you enough time to recover and make a charge at the opponent. But due to your opponents insane speed, no matter how much you try you are un-able to catch him as he merely appears at a different place in the arena pit when ever you get close. As he continues to move about something strange happens, the marine trips and lands flat on his face giving you enough time to get closer before he recovers and try to wound him before he can get up and move away from you again. How he tripped you only find out when you get closer to him. On the ground by his feet is a boltgun which must of been thrown in from the crowd or miraculously appeared from the warp. After giving the Marine a deep wound along his left leg he darts to the other side of the arena before you can try to cut him again, but now that you have found a bolter you will be able to even the odds now that you have a ranged weapon, even more lucky for you is that the weapon is fully loaded.

Rachael: After removing your chain sword from the marine's leg he roars in pain, spinning around on his good leg to face you he flicks up his spare hand and launchers a fire ball in your direction, luckily it misses your head by a few centimeters but leaves part of you hair and face slightly scorched due to the hear. The fireball then impacts in the bog further away before exploding which sends mud, water and grime up into the air which eventually comes back down splattering on the both of you. From the leg wound on the marine a strange liquid starts to flow forth which looks alot like lava, getting close to the blood would be very dangerous as it can melt through your armour. While thinking the marine starts to move towards you and aims his fist straight for the middle of your chest, hoping to know you to the ground where he can finish you off.

Ghazan: As you get closer to the gunfire you can see the swamp like forest start to thin out until your in an open area. Ahead of you are both of your opponents each hiding behind a rock while they shoot at each other with their bolt pistols. You could try sneaking up on either of them but that plan goes out of the window as they both notice you and start to fire at you aswell. Luckily there is a large rock nearby which offers you protection after you dive behind it. Due to you only have your chain sword you will have to somehow get close enough to one of them before they have time to kill you using their bolters. As you look around at your surroundings you can see that there are no more tree's in the direction you need to go but you can always re-enter the swamp like forest to try and lure them back in. While you sit behind cover thinking of your strategy the overseer of this battle opens up a vox channel to you all. "You have all taken too long in killing each other, we are releasing the hounds." With that you hear a grinding of old gates opening and the barking, growling and howling of the chaos hounds behind released. Unlucky for you one of those gates is directly to your left and a chaos hound comes sprinting at you with his fangs bared.

Ferrore: The sword in your hand emits some strange red glow for a few seconds, giving you untold strength that allows you to easily block the bloodletters next attack. Something about this sword is making you strong yet also trying to assert its will into your mind, just your luck the only weapon you have is a daemon weapon that is trying to take over your mind and body, but atleast it is giving you enough strength to block and parry the attacks from the bloodletters. As you two stand there dueling the bloodletter does something unexpected. He stabs his sword into the ground and while holding onto the hilt he pushes down on the hilt while taking both of his clawed feet off of the ground and slamming them into your chest, leaving two rather large dents in your armour which seem to have pushed back against your mechanical body and broken something through the shear force of the kick, aswell as knocking you straight off of your feet and onto the ground. Before you have time to recover the bloodletter stand over you, planting one of his feet on your chest to pin you down he raises his blade in both hands, the tip is pointing directly at the center of the chest as he plunges it through your armour and mechanical body. After withdrawing it the daemon simply turns and walks away, thinking it has finished you off already, giving you enough time to get up and go for a sneak attack if you wish, but that would be cowardly in Khorne's eyes.

Vladimir: No matter how many times your bullets slam into the chaos marine he seems completely un-phased as they simply deflect off of his armour and away from him. Roaring praises to the blood god he charges towards you and brings both of his chain-swords in a scissor like swing to try and remove your head, barely giving you enough time to duck out of the way the chain-swords scrap along the wall sending sparks everywhere. Now that he is close enough to you maybe a point blank bolter shot to chest will finally stop this chaos marine and give you enough time to get away from him before he somehow manages to hit you.

Wattnir: As you turn around to leave the chaos predator you notice that all of the bodies that you killed aren't even there anymore, there is no blood either which makes you wonder if there were any enemies inside the chaos predator in the first place. As you turn around to look at the self destruct button that you pressed to see how much time you have you can see that there is no self destruct button or time. As you quickly look around the predator again you can hear a very dark and eerie laugh echoing from the predator tank itself. "Such fools are the followers of the blood god, you easily fell for my trap, now your soul shall be devoured." With that you can hear the creaking of metal as plates in the inside of the predator open up to reveal gaping teeth lined mouths. Suddenly all the lights in the predator go out, all the hatches close and lock themselves as the daemon possessing the predator appears infront of you, reaching out with a single clawed hand it tears out both of your hearts and along with them your soul which is swiftly thrown to the howling daemons of the warp for them to toy with you for eternity, and without your soul your physical body dies.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker couldn't have believed his luck. The two bullets, had just whizzed past him, spiraling off into the wall behind. Apparently, the Child of Purgatos was slightly annoyed by this, as he swore. Not once, but several times, each in a different language. Some that Dasker knew, some that he didn't. However, he heard no Nostraman, the language of the Night Lords, that he himself had once used back when he was one of them. He didn't expect the Child to know any words from _that_ language, anyway. 

Sensing his advantage, Dasker mounted a charge at the Child of Purgatos, but before his beloved Chainsword could make contact, the opponent teleported away to safety, and unleashed two shots from his weapons, both inaccurate. _'Let's see who the Gods favour now, bastard,'_ Dasker thought, and charged once more towards the offspring of Purgatos. 

Only, something strange happened this time. Rather than teleporting, the warrior tripped over something, and lay sprawled on the floor, trying to get up, but struggling. As Dasker edged closer, it became clear that the marine had tripped over... a Bolter. An Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Bolter, the most recent one used by the loyalist space Marines. 

How it appeared was a mystery, through the warp? Or had one of the crowd, a newly turned renegade, decided to aid the warrior of Khorne in his fight? One thing was for sure though, it would defiantly give Dasker the upper hand. As the astartes struggled to his feet, Dasker rammed his chainsword into his left leg, creating a deep wound. Hover, the Child of Purgatos scrambled to his feet and teleported away to a safe position. 

Dasker, seeing an oppotunity to end this threat once and for all, deactivated his Chainsword and dropped it to the floor, just dodging two shots from the Child of Purgatos' bolt pistols. Dasker attached his sidearm to his waist, and lifted the Bolter, amazed to find it fully loaded. Truly, the Gods had blessed him.

Seeing the shocked look on his opponent's face, Dasker seized his opportunity and unleashed 4 bursts of bolt rounds towards the suprised Child of Purgatos. "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" bellowed Dasker as the bolt rounds headed towards their target.

(OOC: I didn't know if I should kill the opponent yet so I left it open for you to do what you want, revan. If you want him killed, I can edit it easily.)


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan raced through the green slimy foilage, the sight of the jungle ending giving his feet more speed. Breaking into the clearing Ghazan halts in his tracks as he sees his opponents firing blindly at each other from their cover. 

Baring his needle teeth Ghazan gripped his chainsword tightly, dearly wishing his pistol wasn't clogged. Looking past each other, the astartes turn their bolters and open fire at Ghazan. Hissing and cursing Ghazan dashed across the beaten up earth, great holes being blasted near him from the astartes fire.

Looking for cover Ghazan raced for a large boulder buried in the ground. Leaping through the bolter filled air, Ghazan landed behind the bolder and assessed his postion. Chunks of the boulder were blasted apart as his enemies poured fire into his cover. A small piece of rock was blown apart and flew into Ghazans cheek. Ghazan hisses in joy at the sudden sharp pain racing through his face and the drugs kicking in to stop the bleeding. 

Peaking above his protection, Ghazan sees both of the space marines reloading their bolters. _"By Slaanesh, how am i supposed to get to them without being torn to pieces?"_ Ghazan frustratingly thought.

As if Prince of Chaos heard his thoughts, the speakers hooked up around the arena blare noise as the announcer speaks. "You have all taken too long in killing each other, we are releasing the hounds." The annoucer blared over the speakers. In response great rusted doors around the battleground creak open, the howls and threatening growls of chaos hounds emanating from them.

One of those doors was closer to Ghazan than he would have wished for. Walking out from the doors, a terrifying hound menacingly bares his fangs at Ghazan and races at him. 

Bracing himself, Ghazan waited until the beast leaped into the air at him before he acted. Using his warp-blessed speed, Ghazan caught the creature by his throat and held him in the air for a moment. The chaos hound twisted and growled under the grip of Ghazan. Saliva and spittle threw through the air as the beast struggled against Ghazan. Activating his chainsword in the beasts sternum Ghazan listened as the beasts growls turned into whimpers. Ghazan didn't stop his sword until the lower half of the hound's body fell uselessly to the ground. 

Dropping the gore drenched corpse Ghazan stood up and looked from his cover. Both of his enemies were still dueling against the new arrivals. Laughing maddly, Ghazan broke from his cover and charged at the occupied marines, his sword roaring in expectation of more bloodshed and pain.


----------



## komanko

Waves of sand rose up, although Nerr'ak could not see the sorcerer he did see the sand flying, swirling all around them. He turned around while in midair and looked back, the sand completely covered the sorcerer and he could not be seen. For a moment his arrogance got the best of him and he smiled, it was a nasty plan and apparently it worked, yet quickly the smile was torn of his face as he saw the sand settle and a ball form was formed around where the sorcerer was. When the dust and sand completely disappeared Nerr'ak could see the sorcerer, he was standing alive and unharmed, encased in a ball of glass. At first Nerr'ak was about to laugh thinking that the sorcerer was trapped inside the ball but then he noticed the sorcerer's hand moving and rather quickly the ball shattered. Apparently the Oracle used a shield to protect himself. Still that was better then nothing and it bought Nerr'ak more time as he couldn't keep the fireball and the shield up together. 

He landed, deactivating his jump pack. _*"Tzeentch be damned, this one is tough."*_, he muttered. Realizing what he just said Nerr'ak muttered forgiveness to Tzeentch. He hoped that he wont be punished for that. Again the annoying Oracle started laughing, he looked completely insane, a wild smile spread on his face as he fished out a bolt pistol from somewhere in his robes. He held the pistol in his right hand, aimed, and fired at Nerr'ak. The bullets swirled in the air, creating the sound of screeching. He fired four times and was not very accurate. Two smashed into the wall to his left and one landed in the sand creating a tiny road behind it. The fourth hit Nerr'ak in the shoulder, he didn't even feel it as the armor blocked the bullet and it bounced away harmlessly. Yet the sorcerer did not finish yet and he fired again, this time the bullet find its mark. Quickly flying through the air the bullet penetrated into Nerr'ak's armor tearing through the gap in between the left bicep and the forearm. He could feel the bullet swirling inside him for a mere moment, cutting, tearing, destroying anything in its path, and as quickly as it came in it came out and slammed into the wall behind him. It left a small blood filled hole.

Automatically Nerr'ak raised his hand and put it where the bullet hit, his hand quickly covered in blood and he hissed in pain as the pain started to kick in. _*"I hope the warp consumes him!"*_, Nerr'ak muttered. He tried to ignore the pain yet it was not light. He knew that he wont die from this wound and nor from the bleeding due to the clotting process. "*This battle is hopeless, I have to get my powers back! But how?!"*, wondered loudly still gripping the wound. An idea came to him, he had to make the Oracle breakthe weird amulet. Still it wont be easy. He could try and defend from a fireball with the help of the amulet but who knows what will happen, the only relatively safe way to remove it it by making the sorcerer break it with the help of a weapon. Nerr'ak quickly thought of something, the amulet was draining powers from the warp so it could neutralize Nerr'ak's powers and it also uses a shock whenever someone tries to remove it, this meant that the amulet is making use of spells also. Then by hitting it with a bedlam staff it will eliminate its powers for several moment and hopefully it will break from the hit or Nerr'ak will be able to remove it safely thus regaining his powers.

Nerr'ak quickly pulled out his bedlam staff, he reevaluated the sorcerer, he was a tough foe and probably also knew how to fight with a staff. Yet the sorcerer was arrogant as always, most sorcerers are... Nerr'ak circled around the sorcerer, he moved towards the wall and the sorcerer followed. At the point which Nerr'ak could touch the wall he jumped and pushed himself with his feet from the wall and activated his jump pack simultaneously. By doing that he actually started flying towards the sorcerer with his staff pointed towards him, and thus the sorcerer had no time to cast a spell and he had to unsheathe some kind of a weapon. He only hoped that the sorcerer will strike at him and the he will miss any vital parts of Nerr'ak's body and hit the amulet. He already prepared the hand with the amulet, he hoped to block the attack with the amulet hopefully breaking it in the process...


----------



## deathbringer

Blood pulsated from the blade, ebbing and flowing like the tides of a goulish ocean. Words carressed his mind, enticing, repulsing the words of a mortal veil torn asunder, of hopes and dreams melding with reality in a cascading stream of ecstacy. Blood would fall from the sky at his call, no longer would he be the man who failed.. no longer would he be a shame to the makers of his metal skeleton. 

He would be Garstak the desecrator, greater daemon of the Blood God, skulls in his name, let the imperium drown in the spoils of its own blood... Garstak... no Ferrore... he was Ferrore, his hands bionics of silver clasped around a blade of shimmering blood. 

He tried to toss the blade away yet the bloodletter was charging towards him and he raised the blaid, the blood reforming, running over his body, filling him with untold strength. The bloodletters blade struck the weapon and they held eachother locked in combat skull mask to skull face. 

A jerk of ferrore's pistons and his metallic forehead collided with the snarling mass of writhing flesh and the daemon jerked away. They seperated and clashed once more, speed he had never possessed mingled with strength impossible to muster from grinding cog and wheezing piston.

The blades rang yet the daemon within the blade was as potent a foe in the corporeal world of his subconcious as the bloodletter was in reality. Sanity shredded under the bastards course harsh cries, tore at his identity, severed his sense of self from his body.

"Out of my head" he roared, clinging to the crumbling cliff face of his mind "I cast you aside foul usurper... I would choose you if I wished to be a prisoner in my own skin...."

"but you are worm, you are encased in that body of metal, little more than charred bone and scorched heart. Surrender yourself, become the God your dreams whisper of"

"I defy you"

"Do you not see the honour in this challenge, you... you have been singled out... like Fulgrim before you, you have been chosen to bear the honour of a daemon"

"Rubbish I chose this pit, it is mere hapstance."

"You always go for the nearest pit, that is no hapstance mortal, the Lord Khorne watches and desires"

"Lies"

" Die then iron corpse, die knowing your potential, the songs they would have sung in our name"

The red glow receeded and suddenly Ferrore was upon his back... two massive feet impacting upon him. the armour buckling as he was thrown backwards. Stunned he felt the massive being above him, the felt nothing, his body torn asunder, circuits mangled and maimed in unholy desecration as the blade plunged down.

Sparks flew and lightening arced between severed wires as his metallic body quavered uncontrollably, senses running wild, he could taste the sights and smell the blade within him.

Manual shut down

manual reboot
The processors whirred and died, panic flaired through his mind, 

reboot reboot reboot
flicker 
flicker
spark,

I'm going to make the bastard pay, I'm going to show that daemon I am no corpse... I will be a GOD

all power to attack systems

He surged to his feet rushing forwards, full power surging into his leg the blade, raised high as he hollored a challenge, watching as the daemon spun around and the blade lanced towards the rippling muscle of its midriff

The blades clashed, sparks flew and they duelled face to face, rage to rage, hatred to hatred. Neither gave a quarter and neither received

This was too the death


----------



## Necrosis

Yes, it was going exactly as Tzeentch had planned. The spawn let out a huge shriek of pain as the bolter shots tore through its flesh. Zena let out a smile only to have one of the spawn flailing arms nearly smash her chest. Perhaps it was best if she backed away and then engaged the chaos spawn in range combat. Yet before she could put her plan into motion the chaos spawn began to stop thrashing and then turn to face Zena. It seemed it retained some kind of intelligence. It small noise began to sniff the air and it lock on to Zena scent. It then charged towards it snapping its jaw in the air in hopes to somehow catch her. 

Zena took out her chain sword and activated but instead of standing her ground, she threw the chain sword towards the Chaos Spawn, hoping that Tzeentch would guide and deliver a killing blow Once the chain sword had left Zena arm she ran as fast as she could away from the chaos spawn. She didn’t look back to see the damage it had done. Only after she had put some distance would she look back and began to fire once again at the chaos spawn using her bolter.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal laughed as blood poured out of the marine's wound and started to pool in the bog. It showed how vulnerable it actually was, and even though it was a Astartes it could still feel pain. It could still bleed. However her laughter quickly turned to horror as the marines blood caught fire, turning into molten lava. Surely this beast had some God watching over it and would fight to the very death. She was brought out of her thoughts as he kicked out at her with his good leg, before launching a fireball at her. She managed to get out of the way, but part of her hair was singed and burnt by this fireball blast.

She rolled to her feet just to meet his fist as it crashed into her chest knocking her off of her feet and to the floor. This would be an easy kill for him if the bog had been completely boiled away, but fortunately for her it hadn't. Surely the Prince of Pleasure had forsaken her with this and she managed to submerge herself and move away. Where she had been a split second ago was hacked to pieces by his chainsword as he slashed through the bottom of the bog. Racheal stood, and charged forward with a cry on her lips. Like lightening her attack bit into his shoulder guard and drew some blood. The marine backhanded her backwards with a flick of his wrist, barely seeming to register his new wound which the same lava blood poured out of.

OOC: Sorry in a hurry, will post more later.


----------



## Anfo

Hann brought his shield us as quickly as he could, and ti his surprise, it was fast enough. The hammers were blocked, and the slid off the edges of the shield, leaving the marine completely open. Hann hit the top of his ax into the Lord of Decay's jaw, causing his head to jerk back. Hann then swung at at the other marines head, but the Lord of Decay brought up his hammer with incredible speed, and blocked. With the other hammer he swung for Hann's side. Hann easily blocked with his shield.

Hann struggled to push his ax free of the Marines hammer, but the other marine wouldn't budge. Meanwhile, Hann was being repeatedly smashed in the side, and his arm was so numb Hann almost couldn't hold up his shield. Let alone block another mighty blow. 

Hann dropped down and swept the other marine, as he fell, Hann stood back up and swung his ax down, but again the marine blocked with incredible speed. Hann continued to chop down at the fallen Lord of Decay, but each strike was blocked. Finally, Hann chopped down buy twisted his wrist at the last second, and he cut off the marines right hand. The hammer fell as the marine yelled in pain and anger. Rolling backwards and standing The marine dropped into a defensive stance. Hann put his shield on his back, and raised his pistol. The recoil from the gun was almost to much for Hann's numb arm, but the effect was achieved. The other marine charged and Hann prepared to side step the Lord of Decay.


----------



## revan4559

Dasker: As the bolter shots get within an inch of their target, the marine simply disappears and appears next to you staring at where he was. "What exactly were you shooting at? you pathetic warrior of the blood god." As you turn to shoot at the Child of Purgatos a large ceramite covered fist comes out of nowhere and slams into your helmet, cracking your visor and knocking you off balance. As you stagger to remain upright the chaos marine simply places one of his bolt pistols to your left shoulder and pulls the trigger, sending three bolter rounds straight through your arm at point blank range. The bolter shots remove alot of the muscle and some of the bone of your shoulder, it would be a miracle if any of the dark apothecaries can save your left arm. But now your opponent is close enough to you, you can finish it but simply shooting at him at point blank range. (feel free to kill the marine that you are fighting now)

Ghazan: The death shadow marine that you are charging stops firing at the third marine and turns his bolter to face you. The bolter rounds then come scything through the air towards you luckily all miss, for had any of them hit then you most likely would of stopped dead and then been hit by the rest. As you continue to charge at the Death Shadow the other marine is occupied with killing the hounds that are coming close. Upon reaching your target your opponent reaches into his robe and pulls out a grenade. The grenade looks alot like a flash bomb which after you realize what it is explodes right infront of your face blinding you for a few seconds as your helmet filters out the bright light. Unfortunately your opponent has disappeared but quickly re-appears behind you as you feel something hard slam into your back that knocks you forward. As you look behind you the Death Shadow is wielding a chain axe and motions for you to attack. (feel free to 1 post kill this marine then move onto your next opponent)

Nerr'ak: The sorcerer's bedlam staff comes down at full force and impacts upon your restrictive amulet that is sealing your power's. The amulet glows bright white before shattering into many fragments, even though the amulet is now broken the force of the bedlam staff also broke the bone in your forearm, you will need a dark apothecary to help fix the broken bone at the end of the night. Now that the amulet is destroyed you regain complete control over your powers to control the warp, and now is the time to unleash the full fury and power of Tzeentch upon your opponent. The Chaos sorcerer then flicks his bedlam staff to bring it around to slam into the side of your head which is easily blocked, but the sorcerer is unrelenting in his attacks, giving you almost no opens to counter attack. After several minutes of unrelenting attacks the Chaos sorcerer finally shows an opening in which you are able to use your psychic spine to knock him off his feet and send him flying through the air, his bedlam staff and bolt pistol dropping out of his hands, now is the time to finish him.(feel free to finish him off)

Ferrore: Both you and the bloodletter continue to clash and rage in the middle of the arena pit, the crowd is calling and howling for more blood to be spilled, either yours or the daemons, they dont seem to care. As you continue to battle the daemon within the blade you are using continues to scratch at your mental defenses to try and gain access to your mind and full control of your body, it seems that you are fighting two battles, one with the bloodletters and the other with the daemon within the blade. The bloodletter continues to hammer his large sword against yours, and after awhile you can see your own sword start to crack where it has been hit repeatedly at full force in the same place, as the crack gets bigger you can hear the daemon inside the blade start to scream and howl, wanting to get out before it gets destroyed. An idea then comes to you, if you let the daemon break the blade you can make it over extend itself so you can use what is left of the blade to remove the daemons head. The Bloodletter then raises his sword above his head and brings it down onto yours, shattering it half way up and continues to push his blade down, over extending himself, so now is your chance. Also as the blade breaks the daemon inside lets out a deathly wail as the blade glows red and then all is silent from the blade.(Feel free to kill the bloodletter)

Zena: The chainsword which you had thrown at the chaos spawn bits into its front left side and tears out alot of its flesh as the sword buries its way all the way up to the hilt into the chaos spawn. As the chaos spawn slows down and screeches at the wound that you have given it, the spawn moves its head around and bites down onto the handle of the blade and starts to destroy your chainsword by crunching it between its massive jaws, it appears to be ignoring all of the bolter shots you are firing into it at the moment but once its finished destroying your chainsword it shifts its attention to you when one of your bolter shots slams straight into the middle of its head and re-appears out of the back, the spawn lets out one last screech and goes into a spasm of death throws before its body collapses to the ground in a large heap. You have one against the chaos spawn and now is time to leave the arena put and claim your prize, but once you exit the pit a chaos champion appears before you and tells you to follow him for your prize.

Rachael: As you land on your back the marine turns around yo face you and yawns. "You are pathetic, maybe you should of stayed in the service of the carrion-emperor and died on the field of battle instead of being a humiliation to what ever god you now worship." With that the marine turns to look at the ground and shouts to them how he should finish you. This is the perfect opportunity to kill the marine by the only way you know will truly kill him, but removing his head with your chain sword. After you are done killing the marine you head outside to go and claim your prize, a chaos marine who bears the mark of Slaanesh appears before you and tells you to follow him for your prize.

Hann: As you prepare to side step the lord of decay, one of the chaos hounds jumps off of the top of the trench and lands on your opponent, giving you time to run passed the marine and try to get to the bunker to see if there is another entrance inside. As you ran through the trenches you can see the bodies of what would of been your other opponents on the ground missing large chunks of their armour and flesh from where the chaos hounds have torn open the marine and feasted on them. As you finally reach the bunker the chaos marine inside turns his bolter towards you through one of the small slits used for the turrets and guns to fire out from, and unleashing several shots towards you which are easily blocked by your shield, but as your shield is hit some strange feeling scratches at your mind by quickly vanishes as the shield stops being hit. As you manage to get to the bunker you need to find a way of getting inside so you can finish the match by killing the final marine.

Pydredd: Somehow the marine that you start firing at manages to dodge out of the way and brings his own chain weapon down onto your bolter, completely destroying it. as the impact of the chain weapon on the bolter knocks the bolter out of your hand as it is destroyed the marine that you are fighting quickly moves his own weapon up to block your own chain Axe. With a quick sidestep he makes you over balance in which he moves his blade around and tries to hack off your left arm which is easily blocked. What is strange is that his Scorpion tails seems to be trashing about and twisting, its green blood burning into the sand as it starts to change form into a massive two headed, four clawed scorpion the size of a predator tank. Laughing like a mad man the chaos marine then runs and jumps onto the body of the scorpion before spinning around to face you on his new mount. This is going to make things alot more complicated then they already were.


----------



## komanko

It worked, unimaginably the plan worked, against all odds! Tzeentch must be on his side! Nerr'ak put his wrist in the air to block the bedlam staff with the restrictive amulet. The bedlam staff moved through the air, the movement itself created a sounds, the penetration of the wind could be heard. As the staff approached Nerr'ak's hearts stopped beating, he feared that if he will move the Oracle will understand the mistake he is doing, luckily he did not. The staff hit Nerr'ak's arm with full force, impacting directly at the amulet and breaking it. A bright light came out of the amulet and then without warning it shattered into millions of tiny pieces. Nerr'ak was free again from the restrictive touch of the amulet but this freedom came with a price. His arm which was hit by the was staff completely broken now from the huge force which was applied against it. He yelled in pain, but he was at last free and he will be able to put his revenge on the enemy! Still he will need a dark apothecary to tend to his arm after the battle.

Yet before Nerr'ak could instill his wrath upon the Oracle, the sorcerer began attacking him relentlessly. He was a great staff wielder indeed and Nerr'ak could not find any opening in his attacks. There was no way he could insert even a small punch in between those attacks._* "Damn, damnation, by the gods!"*_, Nerr'ak muttered blocking the Oracles unending attacks. He began to tire but then at last after about five minutes of constant blocking he saw an opening. When the Oracle swung his staff horizontally Nerr'ak saw him leaving a small undefended point by his knee. Using the rare opportunity Nerr'ak kicked the sorcerer in the side of the knee, this caused him to lose his balance and stumble for a second. A second was all the Nerr'ak needed. Gathering all his fury and hate Nerr'ak unleashed a mighty psychic spike, one like had never done before. _*"Die you scum! I have no idea why the gods blessed you but you are clearly unworthy! Now die!!"*_, he yelled out in anger and unleashed the spike directly as the sorcerer.

The spike hit the sorcerer directly at the right side rib. The seer amount of strength sent the oracle spinning into the air, this probably dazed the Oracle and made him lose any sense of direction, if that was not enough luck shine upon Nerr'ak and the sorcerer did not grip the staff and pistol strong enough and they fell to the ground. The sorcerer quickly started descending and suddenly hit the wall on the other side of the arena. Now they will play be Nerr'ak's rules Quickly dashing towards the sorcerer he drew his sword and prepared to stab him but the sorcerer spread his wings knocking back Nerr'ak and took to the sky. A small grin came to Nerr'ak's face he had hoped that this will happen. "_Did you know that they said once that men were not supposed to fly?! Maybe they were right!!_, Nerr'ak shouted activating his jump pack and taking to the sky right after the sorcerer. While ascending Nerr'ak prepared his sword and one he reached the sorcerer he grabbed him in mid air. "_*My sword will come quite handy now! You know those wings are not as durable as you think!!*_", only then the sorcerer realized Nerr'ak's plan and he tried to shake him off but this was to late lifting his sword Nerr'ak striked at the left wing cutting it in half and sending them both flying back to the ground. The Oracle lost his only way to navigate himself and one wing was useless. Nerr'ak reactive his jump pack, landing safely, while the sorcerer like a meteorite crashed into the ground creating a huge crater in the sand and dust arose.

Nerr'ak made his was through the dust and find the exhausted sorcerer, _*"You wont fly again soon or ever again!"*_, Nerr'ak whispered, his tone was low and barely hearable but the strength of those words wreaked fear at the nearly defeated Oracle. Nerr'ak slowly approached the sorcerer and slammed his ceramite covered boot against the sorcerer's chest denying him the ability to move. The sorcerer coughed blood and moaned in pain. Nerr'ak wanted this death to have an impact on the crowd so he waited, he wanted his legend to live forever, he wanted Tzeentch to notice him amongst the others. The dust settled and the sight of Nerr'ak standing on top of the Oracle made the crowed cheer. Slowly reaching to his sword Nerr'ak was prepared to finish this but then the sorcerer used his telekensis to throw away Nerr'aks sword away, he smiled, but then he saw Nerr'ak's smile. "*I hoped that you will do that, I will enjoy this!*", Nerr'ak whispered silently with a dangerous and scary tone. Grabbing the remains of the sorcerer's left wing and the other wing Nerr'ak pulled ripping both wings out of the sorcerer's body. The howl of pain echoed all around the arenas, blood began spilling immediately and nearly covered Nerr'ak entirely. Unsheathing his staff Nerr'ak prepared to impale the sorcerer. "*Any last words?!*", Nerr'ak barked at the sorcerer. The sorcerer opened his mouth to speak... "_*To late!*_", Nerr'ak whispered and impaled him killing him instantly. He then raised his staff in the air with the sorcerer's body on it and then shook the corpse away. The crowed cheered and Nerr'ak went to take his sword and then back to the exit.

P.S not the best post.


----------



## Nightlord92

A giant hole exploded in front of him, sending a chunk of dirt bursting into the air. The bark from the Death Shadows bolter roared as the feeble marine sought to shoot Ghazan down. Watching the bolter rounds fly through the air Ghazan laughed maddly at the patheticness of the marine's aim. Had their positions been switched, the Death Shadow would be lying under a pool of his blood in absolute agony from Ghazan's fire. 

Only a matter of feet seperated Ghazan from his prey and as if sensing his impending doom the Death Shadow withdrew a small grenade from within his muddy and sweat stained robes and ripped the pin off. Ghazan could only bare his teeth and brace for the coming blast. However, instead of a loud explosion, Ghazan was blinded as what appeared to be a new born star burst into existence for a brief second. Flash grenade! That coward was trying to flee his fate, a thought that Ghazan assured himself he would not let come to pass.

As his helmet filtered out the intense brightness Ghazan frustratingly looked around for his enemy. Somehow the marine had vanished in the blast and Ghazan's chainsword roared in frustration like its master. Looking for the Death Shadow, Ghazan looked over to his left and saw the Extinction Angel far too occupied with the Chaos Hounds charging at him hungrily to risk firing at him. 

Walking forward hesitantly Ghazan found his enemy in the oddest of ways. Not paying attention closely enough Ghazan was too late to hear the heavy footsteps coming from behind him. Before he could even turn around a heavy thud impacted into his back, pitching him stright forwards on the ground.

Slamming his sword into the ground to catch himself, Ghazan broke his fall and swiftly spun around to face his challanger. Sure enough, the Death Shadow arrogantly stood behind him. In his right hand the pathetic cur held an ancient chain-axe. Using his left hand, the Death Shadow toyed with Ghazan as he motioned for him to attack.

"Slaanesh will feast on your tormented foolish soul tonight Death Shadow" His voice echoed viciously as he revved up his chainsword. 

Charging at his enemy, Ghazan brought his sword up to deflect the chain-axe's clumsy swing at his head. As their blades disconnected, Ghazan went on the offensive. Like a vicious predator Ghazan battered at his prey's defences. A chain-axe was an incredibly lethal weapon; one that was easily capible of severing an astartes in half. However, it lacked the grace and swiftness of his chainsword and the Death Shadow narrowly escaped being killed multiple times. 

Ducking under a sluggish swipe aimed for his arm, Ghazan spun around to the marines flank and brought the pommel of his blade slamming against the Death Shadow's temple, sending him sprawling to the ground. Unlike his opponents, Ghazan made no attempt to give him a second chance at getting up. As the Death Shadow gripped his chain-axe tightly in his hand and tried uprighting himself, Ghazan slammed his ceramite boot down on the fool's hand and drove his sword through the imbecile's forearm. Cloth, armor, and flesh sheared away under the relentless hunger of his swords teeth. 

The Death Shadow howled agonisingly at the loss of his sword arm; a scream of misery that made Ghazan's blood sing to. "I told you fool. Slaanesh will devour your tortured and mutilated soul." Ghazan said, arrogance and ecstasy dripping from his words. 

Bringing his other foot down on the marine's face, the crunching sound of the astartes's nose and teeth shattering under the force of the blow filled Ghazan with joy. His chainsword roared in expectation of tasting flesh and Ghazan was not one to deny his sword anything. Bringing down on the fools other arm, Ghazan hacked the Shadow's other arm off and picked it up before taunting the marine by holding it in front of Death Shadow's face.

"This is only just the beginning." Ghazan whispered in between the Death Shadow's shrieks of pain and misery. "END IT! FINISH ME!" The Death Shadow screamed himself hoarse repeating. "Oh no fool. After the trouble you put me through I am going to take my time with you." Ghazan laughed before continuing his masterpiece.

It took several long moments before Ghazan hacked his way up the Death Shadow's legs. By the time Ghazan was done all that was left was a barely conscious Death Shadow with his limbs severed, leaving only a head and body. Ghazan was growing tired of this prey though, having reduced the astartes to a gibbering mess. Gripping the marine by his collar, Ghazan brought what was left of the idiot to his eye level with one of his hands. 

"Slaanesh, lord of pleasure and decadence, accept this creature and gorge yourself upon his pain and suffering." Ghazan hissed joyfully. Slowly and menacingly Ghazan brought his sword closer and closer to the fool's face until he could taste the fear pouring from the astartes. Finally, Ghazan drove his sword into the Death Shadow's face; blood and brain matter spattering his face. Licking some of the blood off his face, Ghazan hissed in ecstasy as he felt his master's approval. 

"Now, one little fool left." Ghazan said to himself as he turned and calmly walked toward the Extinction Angel dueling still against the hounds


----------



## hippypancake

As the Marine came in close Pydredd tried to pull his gun to bear again, but before he could the Marine's chain-weapon had made contact. With a loud screech the bolter broke into pieces, and Pydredd threw it away while simultaneously swung his axe into the Marine, but before he could make contact the Marine had reversed his chain-weapon and hit his axe away throwing him off balance. as he landed he gunned his jump pack and launched himself several feet from the Marine so he couldn't capitalize on Pydredd's mistake. Soon he found out that it was the wrong move as the scorpion tail fell off the Marine and slowly morphed into a giant scorpion. _"Okay maybe it's not a MINOR blessing"_ Pydredd thought with a sigh. He got back up as the Marine jumped on the back of the scorpion, and as the Marine started to laugh Pydredd revved his axe and cracked his neck.

Pydredd looked at the scorpion. _"There's no way I can take that thing on."_ and with that thought he flew up into the air and landed on the back of the scorpion right next to the Marine. He swung his axe into the Marine, but the Marine parried quickly, they exchanged blows for a few minutes until out of nowhere a blur flew into the combat and sent Pydredd flying from the scorpions back, landing a few feet away he quickly stood up and looked at what he had been hit with. _"The tail..."_ he realized when he saw it dangling from behind the scorpion.

Pydredd thought for a few seconds before thinking of a new plan. He gunned his jump pack up into the air, but instead of landing on the scorpion again, he reversed his direction into a dive, pulling up at the last second and swinging under the scorpion. As he got under the scorpion he swung his axe up into the underside of the scorpion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dasker screamed, as part of his arm was removed. However, pushing away the pain he dropped his Bolter, which had failed him, and with his right arm bent low, and reached for his chainsword. It sputtered into life, and the warrior of Khorne hurled himself furiously at the enemy. The Child of Purgatos had before been wary of the follower of the blood god, but had now understimated him - and that was to his cost. 

The Chainsword revved into life, Dasker pleased to have his old weapon back as he launched an attack, cutting mercilessley (*A/N:*_Might not be spelt right_) into the helpess astartes. 

By the time Dasker had finished with the Chaos Marine, all that was left was a mangled corpse of what had once been a renegade astartes - once loyal to the False Emperor, had now ended his days dead, scattered across the floor, lying in a pile of blood. He planted his Chainsword in the corpse, and bellowed to the roaring crowd, "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE! SOULS FOR THE SOUL EATER!"


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael fell through the air, landing hard on her back winding herself. The marine was advancing towards her, in seconds he would be on top of her in a mere second. There was nothing that she could do at the moment, she was as good as dead. But all that changed in a manner of seconds. The marine yawned, obviously thinking that this had been an easy fight and that he had won it without any effort. He looked down at Racheal yawning as if it was nothing. A smirk was soon on his face as he spoke. "You are pathetic, maybe you should of stayed in the service of the carrion-emperor and died on the field of battle instead of being a humiliation to what ever god you now worship." 

That was his first mistake, insulting the Prince of Pleasure, the second mistake was him turning away from her prone form and spoke to the crowd who were screaming for blood. He was asking them how he should kill her, he hadn't realised how stupid he was being turning his back on an enemy. This wouldn't be the most glorious kill, but Racheal would take her chance anyway. Racheal quietly got to her feet, the crowd still cheering as she moved forward stealthily. He was entirely focussed on the crowd and not on his opponent. Racheal waited until she was in striking distance and revved her chainsword. The marine turned the expression on his face which once had been victorious turned to utter horror as the chainsword removed his head from his shoulders.

Racheal let out a tired breath before moving over towards the gates. The gates opened and she retrieved her boltgun before moving to claim her prize. A marine stood in front of her bearing the mark of Slaanesh and told her to follow him to claim her prize. She followed confidently but hand resting on her bolter just in case.


----------



## Necrosis

Tzeentch was truly watching her today. He had indeed guided her chain sword which tore into the spawn. Unfortunately for her chain sword the spawn managed to bite into the handle and destroy it. Still it had done it’s job and now Zena fired several shots into the beast. At first it ignored it but then with the help of Tzeentch who guided her aim she fired a shot that went through the head of the spawn. The result was one last yell from the pathetic spawn as it went into a spasm of death before it fell to the ground. Once it had fallen Zena let out a smirk. She thanked Tzeentch for allowing her to kill such a vile creature and for helping her.

Then a chaos champion appeared who told her to follow him in order for her to claim her prize. Zena secured her new bolter and took out her flamer. She suspected that the champion might attack her and try to claim whatever prize she had earned in the name of Tzeentch. If he did she would be ready, until then she simply followed the champion cautiously, looking for anything that might indicate that it was a trap.


----------



## deathbringer

The crowd were roaring, there howling screams cries for blood and guts, for death and glory, truly the lord Khorne raged around the stadium as they fought, clashed in a melee of furious rage. Three combatants fought, though the crowd saw two, saw blade clash with blade, demonic sinew clash against machine strength, face to face eye to eye.

Yet within the mind of the techmarine another battle raged, a war of will and desire, of independence. The daemon pressed in upon him, anger tinged oh so suddenly with pain... so sweetly

His eyes fell upon the blade, the blade that screamed as it clashed against the daemon... howled in agony, bawled for mercy.

yet still the blades clashed and the thoughts that had been spent, driven against the daemon in a battle of will, became once more his own, focused upon ending the daemons in one fell swoop.

Blood poured from his blade, the light within it, thrashing and writhing as it fought, struggled to get out, to abandon the mortal shell within which it was encarcerated.

Too late
The daemon raised his blade high, doube handed, controlled the blade arced downwards against the daemon blade which shattered with an ungodly scream, the force of the blow resounding through the stadium as blood spurted from the severed end. Waves of red light pulsated and suddenly his mind was unchallenged, the stub of shattered metal rising in both hands as the daemons blade kept moving plummeting to fix in the ground, stuck.

now the viper struck, the shards still in his hand arcing round to tear into the daemons neck, severing it in a rush of joy and a second scream reverberated through him and he staggered backwards as the body shrivelled, sucked howling into the maelstrom of the warp.

He was left alone in the ring, blood caking his robe, alone, victorious. Slowly he tossed the shard aside and raised his hands to the silent, awestruck audience.

Then slowly he toppled, fell backwards into the dust, exhausted, sand pluming around his ruined metallic body

The crowd was silent, on there feet, screams suddenly silent as they looked upon the machine that now lay dead at there feet

_Automatic reboot initialized_

A bionic eye glittered red making its way across the crowd that screamed no more


----------



## revan4559

Nerr'ak: As you leave through the door that you entered from the gate opens and a very large marine wearing dark blue armour appears infront of you. From this marine you can sense the warp around him so he may be a very powerful psyker, with his left hand he motions for you to follow him after telling you that you are to come and see his master to do with the winnings of the round you just took part in the blood tournament. Clearly this marine is a guide to lead you to the one who will tell you what you have won for your part of the warband. As you continue to follow him you are lead to a very large fortress where you are lead inside to meet the leader of the warband. In the throne room you can see the Corrupted Sisters of battle: Zena and Rachael and shortly after the Slaanesh Champion Ghazan is lead through the main gate. They all appear to be as confused as you are as the throne is empty for now. A chaos champion of the Brother Hood of Darkness tells all of you that their master shall be with you all shortly as he is returning from a match of his own.

Ghazan: As you turn to face the Extinction Angel, a corpse of one of chaos hounds slams at your feet with several bolter holes through its skull, or whats left of it. The marine then finishes off the remaining chaos hounds before turning to face you, his bolter leveled straight towards your chest. He then hoists it up with one hand so the smoking barrel faces the sky and places his left hand to his left ear, listening into his vox bead before slowly nodding. The Extinction Angel strides towards you and offers you his left hand while saying "My master has decided to allow you the victory champion on Slaanesh, congratulations on your victory". It is up to you whether or not you shake his hand but after you do or do not the marine turns and leave the arena. Now that you are victorious you, yourself leave the arena to find a fellow marine of Slaanesh, wearing the colours of the Emperors Children beckon you to follow him, it appears he is taking you to your winnings of the round. As you continue to follow him you are lead to a very large fortress where you are lead inside to meet the leader of the warband. In the throne room you can see the Sorcerer Nerr'ak, and the Corrupted Sisters of battle: Zena and Rachael. They all appear to be as confused as you are as the throne is empty for now. A chaos champion of the Brother Hood of Darkness tells all of you that their master shall be with you all shortly as he is returning from a match of his own.

Pydredd: Your chain axe connects with the unarmed underside of the scorpion and tears out huge chunks of its flesh. As the wound becomes worse you are sprayed by the green blood of the scorpion which now does nothing other then block your sight as the blood gets onto your visor. You can hear the scorpion screech as it slowly dies from the blood lose and its massive multiple legs stagger as it starts to go unconscious so it is going to be wise to move out of the way should the massive bulk of the scorpion fall ontop of you. After rolling away from it and avoiding its massive legs you can see the marine ontop of his mount holding on for his life. Fortunately for you the massive scorpion rears up on its back legs and topples over backwards onto the marine, killing him by crushing him. You are victorious, while you stand as celebrate the gates open behind you and a large bloated disease infested marine of the Death Guard approaches you and bays you to follow him. Should you follow him the marine leads you into a throne room of a large fortress, ahead of you, you can see: The Chaos Sorcerer Nerr'ak, The Slaanesh Champion Ghazan, and the Corrupted Sisters of battle: Zena and Rachael. What passes through your mind is why are you all here.

Dasker: As you stand there chanting the praises of Khorne, the gates behind you open allowing you to leave the arena pit, after taking your chain sword and leaving you are approached by two marine's. Both of them are from the World Eater chapters, both completely insane and seems to be on the verge of murderous rage but they someone manage to tell you to follow them to claim your prize. As you following the two World Eaters, you are lead to a throne room within a large fortress. Ahead of you, you can see The Chaos Sorcerer Nerr'ak, The Slaanesh Champion Ghazan, The Nurgle Champion Pydredd and the Corrupted Sisters of battle: Zena and Rachael. What passes through your mind is why are you all here. Maybe you should ask one of your fellow warband members what is going on?

Rachael: The chaos champion leads you across the city to a very large black metal fortress on the out skirts of the city. Once there the large metal gates open allowing you to enter the courtyard where you are then taken to the main throne room. The main throne room is completely bare save for the banners of chaos lord who obviously owns this fortress. The throne itself is empty meaning that the chaos lord is away for now meaning you will have to wait for him to return. As you wait alone the door behind you opens, and to your surprise a chaos marine is leading Zena into the hall. As you recall Zena is a member of the same warband that you are in and the leader of all the Dark Sisters within the warband. Maybe you should ask her what she is doing here? Shortly after it seems that the rest of the members of the warband you are in join you, something strange is obviously happening indeed.

Zena: The chaos champion leads you across the city to a very large black metal fortress on the out skirts of the city. Once there the large metal gates open allowing you to enter the courtyard where you are then taken to the main throne room. The main throne room is completely bare save for the banners of chaos lord who obviously owns this fortress. The throne itself is empty meaning that the chaos lord is away for now meaning you will have to wait for him to return, however there is one person within the throne room, a fellow dark sister and member of the same warband, Rachael. Why or what she is doing here is a very good questions that only Rachael herself can answer or Tzeentch, and its unlikely that your good would answer such a trivial question. Shortly after it seems that the rest of the members of the warband you are in join you, something strange is obviously happening indeed.

Ferrore: Laying on the ground everything becomes a blur as so much happens to you as you try to recover from the fight. Those that took your weapons returns and re-attach them to you before lifting you up and taking you off somewhere as your system's reboot. By the time you regain full control over your mind and body and everything becomes clearer, you have been taken across the entire length of the city to a large black metal fortress. As those carrying you approach the gate they set you down and walk away from you, letting you get up by yourself and enter the fortress. Inside of the front gate is a large courtyard which has many sentries posted around and they all point to the main door, clearly that is where you need to go. After entering the hall you can see its a throne room, but the strangest thing of today is that fact that the leaders of the rest of the warband you belong to are here. Why they are hear you dont really know unless you all won troops from the same lord, but only time will tell. The throne itself is at the far end of the hall and is completely empty for now so it may be wise to talk to the others.

Hann: OOC: To make this easier lets say hann won his match and is with the rest of the group, so use the everyone part and talk to the others.

OOC: For the first part of your next post, please talk to each other about trying to figure out what is going on. Then in the second part(so ATLEAST 2 paragraphs each) respond to the below.

IC:

Everyone: You all hear a creaking noise as the gigantic door behind the throne is slowly pried upon. As the creaking noise stops you can all see a figure emerge from the hallway behind the throne, the figure is a chaos marine, more specifically a chaos lord. The Chaos Lord is far larger than any Astartes you have seen. His faced is extremely scarred, his right eye has been removed and replaced with a bionic implant that scans each and everyone one of you, the chaos lord has his dark grey hair cut very short, barely a few centimeters in length. He is very well muscled and carries a large two handed axe which appears to be some form of daemon weapon. The Chaos Lord's armour is a dark blue with a rather unusual symbol on it, clearly his own personal heraldry. Swiftly the chaos lord moves to his throne and takes his place, his arms wrested on the sides of the throne with his left hand holding onto the tip of his axe. He continues to look upon each and everyone one of you with his bionic right eye and his deep crimson left eye with a slight smirk on his face before turning to one of his body guards who also entered the throne room with him. "Is this all of them?" he said in a deep booming voice. The marine beside him simply nods before the Lord turns his attention back on all of you. "Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and i am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's(Wattnir) lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like i said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or." With a nod the side doors bursts open and marine's of the chaos lords warband enter all with their bolters raises and aimed at the group. "You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?"


----------



## Anfo

Walking, Hann wondered where he was being led. Originally he thought he was being taken to his rewards. But it soon became apparent that he was being lead much farther than that. Hann hoped that he hadn't been accused of cheating at the Blood Tournament or something like that. The last thing Hann needed was to look like a coward(or in their opinion more of a coward). Soon, a large fortress became visible, and Hann noticed he was being led there. He still wondered why.

Once inside, Hann saw his fellow champions were there, all of them about as clueless as he was. Hann inspected the room. There was a large throne centered on the far wall, with steps leading up to it. Other than that the room was bare. Torches on the wall gave the only light. Shortly after Hann finished looking around the room the door began to creek open. And a massive...thing walked in. It wore power armor, carried a daemon weapon and could easily be the size of two astartes. He walked through them and sat on the throne, followed by his servant.


"Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and I am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like I said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or," 
Marines caring bolter walked into the room and lined up along the walls, bolter raised.
"You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?" 

Dasker was one of the first to act. He charged the marines and killed some before pausing, to attack the chaos lord. Daskar was killed without a fight. Hann didn't know Dasker that well, but to see him killed sadden him some. Hann stood and waited before speaking up.

"Cowards." Hann stated looking at his fellow champions, "All of you are cowards, buy *you*," Hann pointed at the lord, "You are by far the biggest coward. You come in here, say we bow down to you, and then don't even have the decency to execute us your self. You need these dogs to."

"What is your name little one?" The chaos lord asked.

"Hann. You don't even deserve to know that much, let alone my last name. I will not be owned by anyone." Hann said while approaching the lord, while reading his ax and shield.

The lord stood u slowly, smiling, "Come then, and meet your death."

Hann lowered his stance and prepared to strike, "I shall die no one's slave." Hann hissed softly, before jumping at the chaos Lord.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The Gates, that Dasker had not spotted before swung open behind him with a loud clunk. As he left the gates, clutching his Chainsword, his left arm still unable to grasp the Bolter or the Bolt Pistol, Dasker was approached by two World Eaters.

They were both in the red colour of the Scions of Angron, and both, like Dasker expected all World Eater Bezerkers to be, were in a murderous rage. However, despite one trying to hack at the fallen Child of Purgatos behind him, the other one regained some control to speak. "You will follow us, to claim your prize."

Then, he snapped up and walked away. Dasker, still trying to figure out what was going on, and still debating whether he should kill both World Eaters and be done with it, he decided to follow these Sons of Angron. 

As it turned out, Dasker was led to a massive fortress, which overlooked the entire city where the Blood Tournament was taken place. He noticed that the banners of the Chaos Gods were slaked around the castle, attached to the eerie walls where automated guns stood, watching for any tresspassers. The Warrior of the Blood God clutched his one-handed Chainsword, and smiled. "_The Bigger they are, the harder they Fall."_

Eventually, Dasker was lead to a Throne Room, where he was joined by his fellow Captains, of Lord Modeus' old order. The order, that might return. He looked at his fellows, the whoreson of Tzneetch, Nerr'ak, stood a few paces away from the proud champion of Slaneesh, Ghazan. Ghazan likewise stood a few paces away from the follower of Nurgle, Pydredd.

Then, the final two were corrupted Sisters of Battle, Dasker recgonising them to be Zena and Rachael. "What in the Name of the Blood God is happening?" demanded Dasker furiously, realising his voice was the first to speak amongst the shadows. He noticed the two World Eaters had vanished, leaving the Champions alone in the room. He frowned, and awaited a response from his comrades. They were bound to Lord Modeus' will, after all - so in affect, no matter how much Dasker hated them, he would still call them his comrades. Until, of course, he seized control of the Warband himself.


----------



## Nightlord92

Thud. The mangled corpse of one of the hounds landed at his feet, tossed unceremoniously at his feet by the Extinction Angel. Ghazan halted in his tracks as the Angel finished off the last of the beasts and aimed his bolter at him. Prepared to meet the sweetest end possible for his Master, Ghazan roared his chainsword in front of the swine. Fate, or his master, smiled upon Ghazan however. Raising his gun into the air, Ghazan watched as the astartes held his other hand next to his ear and communicated with whatever liege-lord he served. While the champion conversed with whoever was one the other end of the commbead, Ghazan looked himself over: red and black corrupted blood coated his armor, several lacerations still bled across his face sending electrical shocks of the purest and sweetest agony shooting through his face. All in all, a good fight so far.

Walking over to him Ghazan waited for the Extinciton Angel to make his move. In a most unexpected way, the Angel offered his hand to him. "My master has decided to allow you the victory champion of Slaanesh, congratulations on your victory" his arm still stretched out to him. A part of him told him to strike down this foe, this cursed swine who had tried killing him. His better, Slaaneshi, part told him this worthy foe had given him quite an amusing fight and kept him entertained with the chase. Grasping his opponents forearm, Ghazan's battered face stretched out in an amused smile. "My thanks for a fine game Extinction Angel." Ghazan's musically corrupt voice echoed. 

Ghazan parted ways with his foe and leaves through the opposite exit of him. Outside, a warrior awaited him. Looking him over, Ghazan realized this was not just any marine. This was one of the praetorians of Slaanesh, one of his first converts among the astartes: an Emperor's Child. "Violator, my congratulations on a finely won match. Follow me for your reward." The newcomer's honeyed words were like the sweetest wine Ghazan had ever tasted. Following in his footsteps, Ghazan trailed behind the Slaaneshi, tasting the sweet corruption exuding off his armor. Soon enough though they arrived at a massive gothic fortress on the outskirts of the city. Following the Emperor's Child through the gate, Ghazan walked in to the throne room. Instead of his rewards, Ghazan instead saw Nerr'ak and the corrupted sisters Zena and Racheal. 

"If you three are my reward, I shall be most disappointed." Ghazan chuckled at his own joke. His jovial mood soured as a foul stench of decay and refuse wafted up his nose. Looking for the source of the offending odor, Ghazan immediately saw Pydredd enter the throne room. So, 5 champions of the same warband gathered under one roof. What was happ..."What in the Name of the Blood God is happening?" A loud voice barked. Ghazan already knew who it was from the sound of such a violent voice. Sure enough, Dasker marched into the throne room eyeing each of the champions. Sighing, Ghazan felt any last traces of his good mood fade away in the face of Dasker's boring tantrum and Pydredd smelling like a rotten corpse. 

"Oh do calm down Dasker. I don't need Nerr'aks cursed warp tricks to see that none of us understand what is going on." Ghazan chided the Khornate warrior as if he was talking to a slow child. Waiting with his fellow champions, Ghazan eventually saw Hann enter, soon followed by Ferrore. However, one was missing. Wattnir. The fool must be taking longer to defeat his foe than usual. _"They must have had him fight humans"_ Ghazan thought, bringing another chuckle from his bloody lips. Looking around, Ghazan noticed another marine enter the throne room, bearing the livery of some outcast chapter, and inform them his "master" would attend to them soon. 

Waiting on this mysterious "master", Ghazan felt himself growing steadily more bored by the second. Soon enough though, Ghazan's ears picked up the thunderous sound of boots coming towards the group. With an audibly loud creak, the door was slowly pushed open. Standing in the entrance was a behemoth of an astartes. Ghazan watched as the Chaos lord surveyed the assembled champions like a hungry predator before moving off to his throne. "Is this all of them" the chaos lords voice boomed, sounding like an avalanche. Whatever servant he asked simply nodded and the lord turned around and addressed the assembled champions.

"Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and i am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like i said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or." Ghazan heard the rumbling of more boots running and soon the room was flooded with Garrond's minions aiming their bolters at them. "You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?" 

Ghazan eyed the firing line of marines training their bolters on each of them amusingly. From his supierior eyesight he counted 10 sluggish astartes aiming at him alone. Ghazan was good. He was extremely good. However, he wasn't THAT good. "I dont know about you all." Ghazan laughed, enjoying the tension in the room while drawing his sword. "But I did not shoot my through two warbands, win three rounds of the Blood Tournamnt, and almost die by most of your hands to be executed as my reward for winning." Ghazan continued to chuckle as he placed his sword on the ground. "I choose life" Ghazan stated, still smiling to himself


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Suddenly, before Dasker could respond to Ghazan's comment, a crackling noise from behind the corrupted astartes and sisters of battle signified that the gigantic door, that Dasker had noticed earlier, was coming loose from the inside. Dasker and the champions instantly switched around in unison, and were greeted by a larger follower of the ruinous powers than any had ever seen before, Even larger than Lord Modeus. His face was covered in scars, and with a smile Dasker began to smile, he was beginning to like the person that had done that to this new arrival. His right eye removed and replaced with a bionic implant that scanned each of the champions, one-by-one. It seemed to rest on Dasker the longest before changing view. 

The Chaos Lord had his black hair cut short, and was grasping a Daemonic Weapon in the shape of an axe. His heraldry was clearly his own, as Dasker had not noticed it before. Swiftly the Lord moved to take his place upon the throne, everybody remaining silent as they wondered what was going on.

He continued to observe each of the champions once more, and turned to one of his bodyguards who had entered the room beside him, and spoke for the first time, a loud, booming voice. "Is this all of them?"

The bodyguard nodded, and the Lord turned his attention back to the champions. Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and i am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now *all* of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like i said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or." And with a nod, the side doors burst open and out spat a cohort of fearsome looking corrupted astartes in the Lord's own heraldry, bolters and other weapons trained on the champions. "You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?"

Dasker smiled, and whispered, "Challenge accepted." And then, revving his chainsword into life, the warrior of the Blood God hurled himself towards the enemy ranks, dodging fire frorm the astartes. Chainsword met astartes flesh, and he brought down one with every hit, each landing a blow on the opposition. He looked at the champions, who were standing still. "Join me and fight, you bastards! We must uphold the warband of Lord Modeus! We can take them!"

Arcadius Garrond simply chuckled, when Dasker eventually saught him out, clambering over piles of dead corrupted astartes, still dodging fire from newly arriving warriors. "My name is Dasker Maulus, Garrond. I am a Follower of the Blood God, and you will fall beneath the wrath of Khorne!"

"Well met, Dasker," Garrond continued to chuckle, and before Dasker could react, he plunged his Daemonic Weapon into the already wounded follower of the Blood God, causing Dasker's life to flicker from his eyes. Casting aside the limp body of the former champion, Garrond laughed egotastically. "Know this, champions; if you refuse my offer, I will kill you. Dasker has learnt this, and I hope you will not make the same mistake. I do not want to have any more dead champions."


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael walked through the crowded city following the chaos champion before her. Something was not right, she could tell that this was not going to end well. She stared up at something which dominated her view that she was being led towards. A huge black fortress stood before her,twisted and corrupted like all of chaos. It was on the out skirts of the city but Racheal had never seen anything like it. The champion led her straight inside, the front gates creaking eerily as they opened to consume them before shutting once more. They passed through an enormous courtyard, and each step that she took told her something was amiss.

There was no way that the champion that she had killed owned this place, she was sure of that. Maybe some lord was impressed with her fighting skills and seeked to reward her but she didn't think so. She was taken to the main throne room by the champion, a huge bare room except for the banners of the chaos lord who owned the fortress. They did not match to her opponents, maybe her opponent was a member of this warband, but she couldn't see it. What she could see was that the throne was empty itself meaning that she wouldn't quite get her answers yet. The champion had dissapeared and she turned as the doors opened slowly behind her. To her surprise Zena, the leader of the dark sisters in the warband was brought in. Racheal moved over to her.

_"Sister Zena, you bested your opponent as did I and we were brought here. obviously the Gods have something planned for us, but you would know far more about that than me, being a servant of the sorcerer."_ She meant no disrespect but was curious to why they had been brought here and knew that Zena would know more about it. Though as she said these words the doors opened once more and Racheal stared as one by one the rest of her warbands champions were ushered in by other chaos champions. Something was obviously going down, and Racheal knew it wasn't going to end well.

Racheal turned once more as she heard a creaking noise. It was that of a gigantic door behind the throne opening slowly, and as she watched a figure appeared in front of them. It was a chaos lord, and he was huge compared to any other marine that Racheal had seen that was here. His face was extremely scarred, his right eye has been removed and replaced with a bionic implant that whirred as it scanned her and the others. The chaos lord had dark grey hair cut very short, barely a few centimeters in length. He was very well muscled and carried a large two handed axe which appeared to Racheal to be some form of daemon weapon. His armour was a dark blue colour with unusual markings on. This set him out of having his own personal heraldry. 

The Chaos lord moved quickly up to his throne, taking his place on the huge throne and he rested his arms on the sides of the throne with his left hand holding onto the tip of his axe. He had a smirk on his face as he turned to his bodyguards asking "Is this all of them?" the marine nodded allowing the lord to continue. "Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and i am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's(Wattnir) lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like i said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or." With a nod the side doors bursts open and marine's of the chaos lords warband enter all with their bolters raises and aimed at the group. "You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?"

Racheal stared at the bolters, she hadn't come this far to die, she would serve and one day plant a bolt round in this leaders head to take control of the warband. She had come this far all in the name of slaneesh and she wouldn't fail her lord now of all times. She went down on one knee, chainsword in front of her as she bowed to the lord on his throne.


----------



## komanko

Nerr’ak moved and the door opened slowly before him with a smooth sound of hissing. It was the same door that he entered, for a moment he thought that maybe it was open all that time but it was just foolish. He took one last look at the formidable foe behind him, his wings ripped apart and his body filled with cuts and bruises, if he somehow managed to fake this death he will surely die from the wounds later on. Nerr’ak highly doubted the fact that any of the gods will want such a failure as his champion; he doubted that even Tzeentch will have any use for such unworthy worshipper. While thinking about that he turned to the door and walked out. The wind moved around him it made him fill like he grew stronger, he had the favor of Tzeentch and he will fulfill his destiny. He muttered a prayer to Tzeentch and was about to move on but then the gate opened, a very large marine walked through it and stood in front of Nerr’ak, He could feel the warp dancing around that marine and this was not a good sign. “Just when I thought that things are about to be better…” he muttered. This marine was a powerful psyker, it did not matter from what chapter he was, and he is certainly powerful. On the other hand he did not act or moved like a sorcerer, he could not see the patterns which he saw in other sorcerers in him, he stood high and straight but most of the sorcerers were a little bent forward from all the reading they did. He walked proudly and arrogantly, he felt superior to others maybe rightfully so. At his current state or even in the near future Nerr’ak doubted that he could beat him in a fight. He wore dark blue armor which reminded him of Tzeentch, chants and enchantments were written on the armor and the symbols of Tzeentch were painted on it. The Astarte mentioned him with his left hand, he wanted Nerr’ak to follow him, he moved closer to the marine and then the marine spoke, “Sorcerer, follow me, you are to see my master about the winnings of this round.” This was highly suspicious, last time the whole process was a lot faster and straight forward. This just did not feel right and Nerr’ak’s senses were strained to try and find anything wrong with his surroundings, anything which would give away a plan. After a while of watching his surroundings he could not see anything and decided to entrust Tzeentch with his fate like he always did. The large Astarte led him outside; they left the arena and turned to the city’s streets. The marine moved with sureness, he knew exactly where he is going to and Nerr’ak was clueless here.

They continued walking for a while, soon they left the parts of town which were known to Nerr’ak and arrived at their destination. Looking up Nerr’ak saw the walls of the great fortress; it was highly decorated with symbols, enchantments and various add-ons which contributed to his menacing appearance. The walls were pitch black it seemed like the light that hit them was consumed by the darkness that engulfed those walls. The large marine moved on approaching a gate, he knocked thrice and muttered something that Nerr’ak could not hear. The door opened smoothly letting out a gust of wind from the inside. The marine nodded to Nerr’ak and moved in and Narr’ak like a good dog followed him. He moved swiftly through the hallways of the fort until they reached what seemed to be the entrance to the throne room then the Astarte stopped and said, “We will part out ways here for now, you can now go in and wait for our lord to arrive.” Saying that the marine went away, the words he choose seemed strange to Nerr’ak, if only he knew how true they were while standing at the entrance. He did not know who or what waited inside so just in case he covered himself with his hood, better for strangers not to know him by face and then he marched in. Like the previous doors this one also opened smoothly the fort seemed to be well maintained and a sense of order in all the chaos engulfed it. As he strode in Nerr’ak saw others, he knew them; they were all from Modeus’s warband. He saw the two corrupted sisters of battle, Zena and Rachael, he took his place at a shadowy corner of this room and soon after Ghazan, and the foolish warrior of pleasure was led in. They all seemed to be tired from the fight and Nerr’ak guessed that he was tired also, after all the adrenaline from the fight was wearing off and the pain from the wounds was getting stronger. Soon everyone joined them in the throne room. He heard Dasker’s voice, another stupid lap dog of the blood god, it seems that now days all followers of chaos are mindless berserkers or cultists, none of them worthy of Nerr’ak’s attention. Ghazan’s reply to Dasker’s question made Nerr’ak smile; he treated the lap dog like a slow child which was exactly how they all should be treated, this made Nerr’ak chuckle. The only one who was missing was that fool Wattnir. There were two options, the first one was that he is taking longer than usual or he encountered a strong foe or the second option which could explain the whole situation, Wattnir probably lost, this would result in the whole warband to become the property of this new master, Nerr’ak did not like this idea but the longer he thought about it the truer it seemed to be.

A moment passed, a distant noise made Nerr’ak turn his attention to the throne. Slowly the noise was getting stronger and louder, like the roar of the storm’s wind. Another moment passed and Nerr’ak could understand that the noise was footsteps, and if they really were those were some huge feet. The thunderous roar continued and soon a door behind the throne was pried open, before even stepping in the figures huge shadow fell on the ground, it was enormous and then it steeped in. It was a chaos lord, a huge one, he was just enormous. Nerr’ak never saw a marine this big and for a moment he wandered if this was not just some sort of a trick of the warp. Scouring the Astarte it could easily be seen that he was an expert fighter and probably a brutal one also. The most seen feature was his eyes, one of them was crimson red and the other was bionic, this was not unusual but it would help to distinguish him from others. He was extremely and brutally scarred across the face and any other body parts which were visible. His right bionic eye scanned everyone in the room; he moved his head from one to another. He then reached Nerr’ak, it made him uncomfortable; he did not like the fact that his is being searched like that. This meant that he would not have the ability to hide his strength; he will have fewer options to deceive the chaos lord now. This made him angry. Nerr’ak continued to scour the chaos lord with anger; he noted that he has a very short grey hair. His armor was dark blue it resembled the armor of the large Astarte which led him here. He still did not manage to identify the chapter based on the armor. It is easily seen that the monstrous chaos lord is extremely muscular and strong; looking a bit more Nerr’ak spotted something that was pulsing with warp energies. Following that pulse Nerr’ak rested his sight on an axe; it was a big axe, wielded by both hands, capable of slicing easily through flesh, armor, and bone. “This is getting interesting…” he thought. Nerr’ak also noted the weird symbols on the lord’s armor; they did not resemble any of the markings of the gods, not even the renegade god Malal’s symbols. Through elimination of possibilities Nerr’ak decided that the symbols were the chaos lord’s personal heraldry. It seemed like the chaos lord was slow but after he finished scouring them he quickly moved to his throne and sat down. This eliminated the possibility of him been strong and slow, he was now officially strong and fast. The lord made himself comfortable on his throne he rested his hands on the throne’s handles while his left hand gripped the edge of the daemonic axe’s grip. From his place on the throne the chaos lord continued surveying them with his crimson and bionic eye; he then let out a small smirk on his face and nodded to one of his bodyguards that entered the room with him and asked, “Is this all of them?" His voice was deep and booming, the bodyguard just nodded back and then the lord turned his attention back to them, the champions of Modeus. “Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and I am your new master. For one of your fellow marine’s (Wattnir) lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like I said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or.” Nerr’ak’s worst idea for an outcome came true, he knew that it was strange that Wattnir did not arrive but he did not expect the fool to die this quickly. “This is just great… Damn fool.” Nerr’ak muttered to himself in regard of Wattnir’s death. Nerr’ak was a survivor and he did not plan to die just yet he would serve this lord who seemed to be worthy. He will, until he would find someone better or manage to take control himself. He also was quite intrigued by the daemon weapon which the chaos lord wielded. A second passed and he saw the lord nodding to one of his bodyguards suddenly several doors opened and Astartes filled the room, their bolters were pointed at the champions of Modeus, if only Nerr’ak wasted his precious time on studying some defensive spells. "You can die here and now. So what will be your choice?" The chaos lord said. 

This was a stupid question but apparently some of the champions did not know the answer for it. Foolish Deskar charged, he even managed to kill some Astartes before reaching to the chaos lord and challenging him, the lord just laughed and plunged his axe at Dasker, he fell down his life seeping away. “What a fool…” Nerr’ak sighed, only then he noticed that he did not speak quietly. Then came Hann who blamed them all of being cowards for not standing up by Dasker’s side. He then also challenged the chaos lord who laughed again and stood up to answer Hann’s challenge. Before any of them could act Nerr’ak approached, he gave a bow to the chaos lord and unexpectedly slammed Hann at the face with his fist. “You are a fool Hann, you actually think you can defeat a lord of chaos, a chosen of the gods, a true warrior by yourself. You said that you don’t want to die like a slave, this was exactly your fate under Modeus’s rule, nothing has changed. Now go back to your place and keep your mouth shut before you anger your new lord.”, Nerr’ak then turned to the chaos lord and bowed again before speaking, “I am sorry for my fellow champions behavior I will next time put a leash on him” Nerr’ak chuckled and started walking back to the shadows, stepping on dead and dying marines.

P.S: I think I just outdid myself


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: Ha, just realised i have intermittantly called myself ferrero and Ferrore throughout this rp. FYI from now on it will be Ferrore, my apologies)

The Lord was beyond belief, more obilisk of granite, than astartes of flesh, his bionic glinted over Ferrore, pausing to study the techamarine before moving on. His words boomed, echoing around the hall, burning into his mind like little tongues of fire. Of course, that was why they were here. They had lost... they were owned now.

He despised it... he had still been free under Modeus, still under there original pact, had the right to leave if they went upon different paths, if there aspiration crossed. Now he was at the bottom, under the watch of a new Lord.

Yet there were positives no longer would their be damage to the warband through infighting, no more men would be lost in vain.

he ll he would fight, he would fight for his freedom, for the warband to be free of this tyrants tyranny. Yet now was not the time, his chest was a mass of fragmented armour and splintered metallic rib, his armour weak, and the chaos lord strong beyond belief. 

His eyes fell upon the darkened heraldry upon his armour, upon the midngiht blue of its plate, upon the deep darkness of the walls around him.

Night lord... he hissed. This was not a fight he wished to enter without being certain he was going to win.

A single look at the lord, at the massed bolters pointing in his direction, told him he had more to do... so much more.

Think think, he had to be close to the lord, had to be sure, so much he could learn, thus he had to stand out. This lord had his own men, his own heirachy. Ferrore had to break into it, smash it, place himself at the lords side.

Difficult... very difficult. The first impression was key, he had to be different... had to be so different.

Ghazan was the first to move, pledging for his life, yet not bowing, not yielding

Smart bastard

Dasker was next his eyes disbelieving, his head rolling upon ground as he was cut down, Hann following though Nerrak called him back with harsh words in that silver snaking tongue.

He bowed and scraped his tone sycophantic

Creep

Rachael was next prostrating herself before the lord on one knee

Repellent but a smart move, the corrupted sister could do with some protection, the favour of the lord could be a good boon.

Now ferrore stepped forth and felt the Lords eye snap to him.

"By the rule of the blood tournament, though it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth I am yours to command. Thus i do not challenge you but your senior techmarine, I was master of the forge within this warband. I will be so again or die in the attempt."

Perfect a direct path to power, a place at the lords side. 

"What say you?"

he waited silent confident, desperately trying to ignore the doubt creeping from the two huge dents upon his chest.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena carefully held her flamer as the Chaos Champion led her across the city. At the out skirts of the city they arrived to a very large black metal fortress. So no longer felt that it was a trap unless they were going to use her for some kind of ritual. She held her flamer tightly and her finger close to the trigger. She was then taken to the throne room which was empty. This meant that the chaos lord was away and that she would have to wait for his return. Yet she spotted another Dark Sister form the same warband. The Dark Sister then moved towards her and spoke to her. “Sister Zena, you bested your opponent as did I and we were brought here. Obviously the Gods have something planned for us, but you would know far more about that than me, being a servant of the sorcerer.” said Racheal. “I am no servant of a sorcerer. As for being here, I cannot be sure. But I believe this may be a trap. Perhaps they may want to sacrifice us for some kind of ritual to there Gods.” said Zena wondering if her theory would be right. She then heard other people enter. Soon the entire warband arrived expect for one person.

Then a creaking noise entered Zena ear. She turned around to the source and saw the gigantic door behind the throne slowly open. Then as it stop a large figure appeared, a chaos lord. This Chaos Lord was far bigger then any other Space Marine Zena had seen. His faced showed many years of experience on the battlefield. His right had had been removed and replaced with a bionic one. His hair was short, very short and was coloured a dark grey. He seemed to carry a large two handed axe which could mean that he was a servant of Khrone yet Zena couldn’t be sure. Yet his armour didn’t match that of a follow of Khrone. He had dark blue armour with unusually symbols, probably his own. The Chaos Lord moved to this throne and took his place. "Well met Champions, I am Chaos Lord Arcadius Garrond, and i am your new master. For one of your fellow marine's lost his match in the blood tournament, the rules state that now ALL of you, and your winnings belong to me. Even though you are all your own leaders in a sense, you are still part of the same warband. So like i said, now all of you belong to me. Now you have a choice, you can either submit to my rule or." said the Chaos Lord as he gave a nod. At that point side doors burst opened and marines entered with bolters raised. “You can die her and now. So what will be your choice?”

Zena cursed within her mind. She didn’t want to be a puppet again. Yet it seemed that was the role that Tzeentch had given to her again. She could attempt and fight. Yet that was the path of Khrone, that was not who she was. She then saw her fellow sister go down on one knee, chainsword in front of her as she then bowed to the chaos Lord. Zena smiled and went down on one knee. “I am happy to play the part that my god gives him and if that means serving you and I shall serve you.” said Zena as she bowed to the Chaos Lord.


----------



## revan4559

Hann: As you jump to meet the chaos lord a large ceramite coated fist slams into your face, knocking you onto your back. As you angrily look to see who hit you, you can see the Sorcerer Nerr'ak standing over you and it was him who hit you, even though you wish to kill Nerr'ak aswell now there is no way you could defeat Nerr'ak and still have a chance of defeating the chaos lord who easily killed Dasker. Nerr'ak then says something to you which has a slight ring of truth to his wounds that even under Modeus you still had the same choice in which you decided to buy your time to kill him. Maybe it will help to do the same with this new lord, to bide your time and gather allies. That way when you do stage your coupe against this chaos lord you will have support and a better chance at killing him. You then decide to grudgingly accept your role in this warband for now, and maybe at a later time you will be able to also kill the sorcerer Nerr'ak for hitting you. The Chaos lord watches you with a slight grin on his face. He then nods to one of his guards next to him who talks over to you and tells you to follow. The chaos marine leads you down one of the corridors into a large chamber filled with marine's dedicated to chaos undivided, you can see marine's from such traitor legions as the: Alpha Legion, Word Bearers and Iron Warriors. Each of these marine is in their own little group and talking amongst themselves, some are even engaged in practice duel's while the Word Bearer's are being lead in prayer by a Dark Apostle. The marine who lead you here tells you to report to your commander who is the only member of the Black Legion within the chamber, this ancient warrior is stood on the right side of the chamber choking the life out of one of the Iron Warriors.

Ghazan: As you place your sword on the ground the Chaos lord shifts his bionic eye to look at you with a slight grin on his face then nods to some-one in the crowd. With a flicker of movement two marine's of the Emperors Children out from the large group of marine's and other to you, one picks up your sword and hands it back before they both look over you, seeing the symbol of Slaanesh then pat you on the shoulder and order you to follow them. As you follow them they lead you to a part of the fortress entirely dedicated to Slaanesh: from the walls hang the many different banners of Slaanesh, there are incense burners burning a mixture of different plants to give off intoxicating aroma's, there are daemonette's dancing on a stage at the far end of the fall, velvet pillows piles are scattered about the room along with large luxurious sofa's, there are cultists walking around and pouring out strange drinks for the other emperor's children and other marine's dedicated to slaanesh. Seemingly being part of this warband won't be as bad as it first seemed. The two marine's with you tell you to go and enjoy yourself but first they point at a rather slim looking Astartes on the far side of the hall, sat on one of the sofa's with two daemonette's dancing around him. They tell you to report to him with what men you bring to this warband as he is your commander. The marine that is your supposed commander has a perfect pale face framed by a long blonde shoulder length mane of straight hair. He is wearing an older mark 5 suit of power armour which could place him as an Original member of the Emperor's children. At his right side he carries a form of whip that has poisoned barbs all along its length, and on his left side he carries a standard bolt pistol.

Rachael: You continue to kneel while the marine of Slaanesh from your warband, Ghazan, is taking away by two marine's from the traitor legion of the Emperor's children, what they are going to do to him you do not know by then the gaze of your new master falls upon you and just like Ghazan, a member of the emperor's children comes over to you and tells you to follow. As you follow them they lead you to a part of the fortress entirely dedicated to Slaanesh: from the walls hang the many different banners of Slaanesh, there are incense burners burning a mixture of different plants to give off intoxicating aroma's, there are daemonette's dancing on a stage at the far end of the fall, velvet pillows piles are scattered about the room along with large luxurious sofa's, there are cultists walking around and pouring out strange drinks for the other emperor's children and other marine's dedicated to slaanesh. Seemingly being part of this warband won't be as bad as it first seemed. The two marine's with you tell you to go and enjoy yourself but first they point at a rather slim looking Astartes on the far side of the hall, sat on one of the sofa's with two daemonette's dancing around him. They tell you to report to him with what men you bring to this warband as he is your commander. The marine that is your supposed commander has a perfect pale face framed by a long blonde shoulder length mane of straight hair. He is wearing an older mark 5 suit of power armour which could place him as an Original member of the Emperor's children. At his right side he carries a form of whip that has poisoned barbs all along its length, and on his left side he carries a standard bolt pistol. Also in the room you can see the slaanesh marine Ghazan, maybe you should go and talk to him as he is/was a follow member of the same warband and maybe he has a plan.

Nerr'ak: You get the feeling that having stopped Hann by punching him in the face you have made an enemy out of him, but you can always deal with that at a later date. The chaos lord seems to acknowledge your apology on behalf of Hann then nods to someone off in the group. As you step over the dead and dying marine's from Dasker's little rage attack, Three chaos marine's bearing the colours of Tzeentch approach you. You notice all three have the strange air of sorcery about them and is quite possible that they are sorcerer's themselves, as you think over the possibilities they motion for you to follow them in which they lead you to the opposite direction of which several marine's lead Ghazan and Rachael away. Following them the marine's lead you into a vast room which appears to have been a library at some point in the history of this fortress, as the books that it held are scattered about in piles and on shelves. Around the room you can also see even more marine's dedicated to Tzeentch going about their business, some are engaged in psychic-dual training, others meditating, reading books or summoning minor daemons from the warp to join them. The hall itself is covered in the symbol's of Tzeentch, along with banners of different warbands dedicated to Tzeentch, it seems that you may of found some brothers in the ways of sorcery that you can learn from and converse with. As you look around you can see the warrior that brought you to the fortress earlier sat in meditation, his eyes closed yet the warp radiates off of him as a minor daemon of chaos infront of him is torn to pieces by some unknown means, you guess that it is the marine. One of the marine's who brought to you to this room tells you to go and report what you have brought to the warband to your new commander. As they mention the commander they point at someone at the far end of the room knelt infront of an alter. You are awe struck as you sense the power of this being and notice the symbols and colours on him. A Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons, one of the true master's of sorcery.

Ferrore: After telling the lord that you will serve him, he simply nods then clicks his fingers. From the group two tech-marine's appear and start to circle you while casting examining gaze's over you, your armour, and your weapons, with several grunts of dis-approval they both call to someone over their own vox channel and several more tech-marine's appear with some from of trolley type surgical bed. As they get closer the marine's give a slightly nod to you as grab ahold of you and put you down onto the surgical bed, strapping you down they wheel you off down one of the corridor's. Even if you try to resist the tech-marine's taking you there are just to many for you to beat and eventually just lay still. After several minutes they take you to a hanger atleast ten time's that of what you were working in at the old base. You are able to move your head enough to see Thunder-hawk's, predators, chaos land raiders, Dreadnoughts, chimera's, basilisk and even more vehicle's belonging to space marine chapters and imperial guard regiments, clearly this Chaos Lord has built up a grand army during his reign and through many blood tournament's. The several tech-marine's wheel you into a separate bay within the hanger and start to converse with each other before slowly accessing the machine spirit of your armour and weapons before slowly stripping them down and replacing them with new parts. The damage on your chest they gaze over before starting to bring in spares, somehow they all know exactly what they are doing with your mechanical body even though you are the one who replaced all your flesh with metal...How they do you dont understand unless....unless they are all exactly the same as you. As you lay there they start to slowly strip down the mechanical parts of your chest and replace them with newer and updated parts. In the back of your mind you run a diagnostics test and find that with ever part replaced there is an increase in efficiency of 3.83%, at the rate they are going then you may be even stronger and better than you were before. After another 20 minutes of laying there, the tech-marine's undo your straps to allow you up to see what they have done. As you look down at your chest you can see gleaming new metal plating and ribbing where your older slightly duller metal torso had been. As you admire their work they leave you there to have a slight rest. But one thing nags at the back of your mind, Where have they taken your armour? Maybe you should go and ask one of the marine's around the hanger to find out where it is.

Zena: After bowing to your new lord he nods and a chaos marine's bearing the colours of Tzeentch approach you. You notice the marine has a strange air of sorcery about them and is quite possible that he is sorcerer, as you think over the possibilities he motion for you to follow them in which he leads you to the opposite direction of which several marine's lead Ghazan and Rachael away. Following them the marine leads you into a vast room which appears to have been a library at some point in the history of this fortress, as the books that it held are scattered about in piles and on shelves. Around the room you can also see even more marine's dedicated to Tzeentch going about their business, some are engaged in psychic-dual training, others meditating, reading books or summoning minor daemons from the warp to join them. The hall itself is covered in the symbol's of Tzeentch, along with banners of different warbands dedicated to Tzeentch. As you look around you can see a warrior sat in meditation, his eyes closed yet the warp radiates off of him as a minor daemon of chaos infront of him is torn to pieces by some unknown means, you guess that it is the marine. The marine who brought to you to this room tells you to go and report what you have brought to the warband to your new commander. As he mentions the commander they point at someone at the far end of the room knelt infront of an alter. You are awe struck as you sense the power of this being and notice the symbols and colours on him. A Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons, one of the true master's of sorcery. Also in the hall you can see the sorcerer Nerr'ak who is from the same warband as you.

Pydredd: Like your fellow marine's you are lead off to a different part of the fortress by a fellow marine of nurgle. The marine leads you down a long hallway to a large chamber filled with rotting corpses, diseased cultists, and marine's that are dedicated to the worship of nurgle. In one part of the chamber you can see a small swarm of gibbering and giggling Nurglings that seem quite content with tormenting each other and an unfortunate cultists who seems to have fallen in their pen. The chaos marine next to you raises a grim covered hand and taps you on the shoulder before pointing you out to a chaos marine on the other side of the chamber, before ordering you to go and report what you bring to the warband. You can see from where you are that your new commander is from the nurgle blessed and favored Death Guard, his grey armour standing him out from the rest of the nurgle warriors who wear a green coloured armour. Your new commander is missing several parts of armour from his arms and chest where you can see how favored he is, inside he has tiny nurglings gibbering and laughing at the marine outside, along with a swarm of flies that surrounds him. Maybe you should ask this almighty warrior of nurgle what you can do to gain such favor of your patron god.

Kol: You are currently leading your squad of Word Bearer's in a prayer to the dark gods and your primarch Lorgar, when the door to the chamber of chaos undivided opens and a marine wearing orange armour is lead into the room by one of your master's body guards. It seems that your master has won yet another battle in the Blood Tournament and his power is once again slowly growing. You have served Arcadius Garrond for the last three hundred years and consider yourself once of his closest advisers, yet like all chaos marine you lust to take power for yourself. You have waited patiently for these last 300 years and now may be your chance to slowly take over as you get reports in your vox-bead that the latest additions to join the warband aren't happy with becoming servants of your current master. Maybe you should go and seek each one out and form and alliance with all of them, such allies will be useful when you decide to strike at your current master. (Feel free to go and talk to everyone listed above, as you will know exactly where all of them are and what they look like from the report from one of your subordinates).

OOC: Those who i have said to report to your commander, i want to you introduce yourself and tell them what you bring to the warband, along with trying to find out their name and engage them in some form of conversation. The below is what YOU lead in this warband and is what you need to tell your commander:

Ghazan: 200 marines, 10 daemons, 200 cultists.

Ferrore: 10 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 140 marines.

Nerr'ak: 5 Aspiring Sorcerers. 30 marines of tzeentch, 100 undivided marines.

Hann: 150 Marines, 200 cultists.

Zena: 60 Dark Sisters, 300 cultists.

Rachael: 200 Cultists, 80 Chaos Marines.

Pydredd: 100 Chaos Marines.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kol Meddrak snapped up furiously when he heard the rustle in the room, the room reserved for the prayers to the Chaos Gods and the holy Primarch, Lorgar. "How dare you interrupt gifts to the Chaos Gods, fool?" 

"I meant no disrespect, Meddrak," the orange armoured astartes remarked, as Kol's own astartes, the sons of Lorgar themselves looked up towards the new arrival, accompanied by a newcomer, who Meddrak had not noticed before. 

"So, It appears our lord and master has won another victory, then?" Meddrak asked with a smile, and as the orange painted marine nodded, Kol grasped his Crozius and turning to his Word Bearers. "You are dismissed, my brothers. The Chaos Gods smile on you now Begone from my sight."

"Yes, my lord," the arrayed ranks of Word Bearers whispered, and bowed in unison before departing in organized ranks. Once they had left the Chamber, the Orange-painted astartes spoke once again.

"The latest additions to the Lord's warband are resenting his rule, Meddrak," the orange astartes informed him, and Meddrak nodded in recgonition. He had been there once, and he knew what to expect. They would resent his Lord had first, but overtime, they would come to appricate the greatness of Garrond. Meddrak wasn't seeing it himself, and he had served for three-hundred years. 

Flicking through the data-slate(*A/N:*_Is this what it's called?_) that Kol Meddrak had just been handed, he noticed that there were seven new arrivals, oddly considering that seven was actually the chosen number of Grandfather Nurgle, one of the four ruinous powers. 

"Lord Garrond wants me to get to _know_ them?" snapped Kol angrily when he had reached the bottom of the data-slate. 

"Yes, Meddrak. Lord Garrond does want you to get to know as many of the new arrivals as possible," the orange marine remarked, and then departed.

"Very well," smiled Meddrak, and checked through the data-slate, and selected a figure. "Intresting, it appears I have an appointment with an astartes known as Ferrore."

Then, he smiled, _'I will visit the ones called Ghazan and Ner'akk, as if I can convince them all to join me, I will have enough astartes to attempt a takeover._'


----------



## Necrosis

Praise Tzeentch for Nerr’ak. He truly was wised and if not for him they may all be dead due to the foolishness of Hann. He managed to salvage the situation and as a result saved all their lives. Then after bowing to her new Lord, a chaos marine bearing the colours of Tzeentch approached Zena. He had some kind of sir of sorcery that felt odd, perhaps he was a sorcerer. She began to think on how powerful he could be? How much could he teach her? Many other questions ran through her head but the marine motioned her to follow him which led her to the opposite direction of Ghazen and Rachael who were being lead by other chaos space marines.

As she followed the marine who bearing the colours of Tzeentch she entered into a vast room which appeared to have been some kind of library at some point. The books that it once held are scattered in piles and on shelves. She could see other marines dedicated to Tzeentch all doing their own things. Some of these marines where engaged in psychic duels, training their minds while others were meditating and reading books. Some of these marines were even summoning minor daemons from the warp to join them. As for the room, its halls where covered in symbols of Tzeentch, along with the banners of different warbands dedicated to Tzeentch. As she looked around she could see a warrior who sat in meditation, his eyes were closed yet the warp radiates off him as a minor daemon was torn into pieces that was in front of him by some unknown means. Perhaps it was the marine, perhaps not. Then the marine who had escorted Zena told her to report what she brought to the warband to her new commander. He pointed to someone who was kneeling infront of an alter at the far end of the room. His power was like nothing she had ever felt before. He wasn’t just any Sorcerer but a Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons. This was a true master of sorcery.

Zena then approach the Sorcerer of the Thousand Son. “I have been ordered to report to you. I am Zena, a Dark Sister. I bring with me, 60 Dark Sisters and 300 Cultists.” said Zena as she then saw Nerr’ak who was also from the same warband as her. She would have to thank him but it would have to wait. She wanted to learn more about her new commander. “Tell me, do you hate me? Do you hate what I use to be, that I use to hunt what we are?” said Zena as she waited for a response. She knew saying such a thing was dangerous yet she couldn’t resist. She needed to know, she carved for the knowledge.


----------



## deathbringer

He was being strapped down, dazed he knew not where nor why he was being restrained, yet he was, he was being taken, they were going to kill him, yet they handled his bionics with such care, there own fingers carressing his limbs even as he struggled.

"Lie still young one, your wounds are severe, be rested"

They whispered loving caresses to his limbs until they ceased, until he ceased and lay still, motionless as they carried him, carried him to heaven.

A hanger of such magnificence, filled with vehicles, with life and activity, light and laughter, the fumes of the omnissiah's glorious machines electrifying his senses, sending dancing whimpers pulsing through his voxponder.

Oil leaked from his bionics leaving teary streaks across his silver mask, as inside he wept with joy. Oh such beauty... landraiders, there maws opened growled as he passed, the cannons of predators swivelling as he passed.

God such an army, an army which he would be part of. Oh god, screw leadership, this was freedom, this was elyssium, an armada of vehicles before him, the power to envelop himself in knowledge.

Who was the master of the forge, to which master had he laid down an unwitting and unworthy challenge, which priest of the machine god would he one day usurp.

Now the dream vanished and his brother techmarines were caressing his armour, and he relaxed allowing them to carress his silver form with surprising surity, wincing as they cracked his metallic chest and replaced it, staring as his efficiency levels rose and reset.

Hours passed, hours under there loving fingers, hours as he became stronger more powerful than ever before. He whimpered with ecstacy under there carress and enveloped the knowledge they imbued with ravenous hunger.

They unstrapped him later, allowing him to stare down upon his new form, resplendent and gleaming, powerful and strong. Naked before them he felt himself beaming, though his skull could form no more than a barefaced grin.

Slowly he tossed the mask that obscured his bare skull away, this was a new him, a new time, more powerful, stronger, more resilient. A new mask must be forged.

Slowly he rapped himself within his cloak once morem pulling the hood up to obscure the bleached bone.

He felt naked, exposed without his armour, yet he rested at the techmarines request, cacooning himself within the luscious confines of medatitive sleep. His systems hummed, reconfiguring and rebooting, cleaning his mental data banks of the useless and corrupt, his thought processes adjusting to the new swifter prcoessing of his thoughts.

He was eager, desperate to move and thus he returned to the hanger, embracing the noise, the hum and buzz, restraining the desperate impulse to run his own fingers across the machines, to hear there stories and learn their names.

Yet he was still a guest and thus he approached the nearest techmarine inclining his head he murmered

"Honoured brother. This is a hall of marvels indeed, it is beyond my wildest dreams yet I must ask, my armour has been taken from me, do you know where it is? All this activity, my servo claw quivers in anticipation. ."


----------



## komanko

All eyes were set upon Nerr’ak as he slammed his ceramite fist directly into hann’s face sending him tumbling backwards a bit. Luckily this fist stopped Hann from making a fool out of himself but probably increased the tension between the two of them. Nerr’ak’s small speech seemed to catch the Chaos Lord’s attention and he grinned. “Already making friends Nerr’ak, already making friends…” he thought considering the favor he gained from the Chaos Lord and the hate he gathered at Hann’s heart. If Hann was not a fool, which was hard to believe, he will understand that Nerr’ak did the right thing and with time he will forgive him. Still for now it will be harder to manipulate Hann as his mind will be clouded in anger and rage probably; anyway this was not relevant as he first needs to find other allies before Hann will be of any use to him. He decided that he will deal with the impudent whelp in a later date. Nerr’ak looked at Hann one last time after he finished his speech, it could easily be said that he did not look pleased at all. After that Nerr’ak turned his head back to Arcadius the Chaos Lord who seemed to approve the apology that Nerr’ak made in the name of Hann. For a moment he could have sworn that he saw a slight grin on Garrond’s face but maybe it was only Tzeentch’s twisted imagination which he granted to everybody.

He bowed again and turned back towards the shadows. As he stepped over the dead and dying he saw a reflection of the Chaos Lord on one of the bolters, he looked impressive even in the twisted reflection, “Maybe Tzeentch had a hand in that” Nerr’ak chuckled while thinking to himself. One of the dying marines from Deskar’s little rage attack yelled in pain as Nerr’ak stepped on his chest and by that he interrupted his thoughts. “Damnation! Now I forgot what I was thinking about.” Nerr’ak whispered and quickly slashed the marines’ throat with a knife he drew from his boot. Continuing to step over the dead Nerr’ak noticed Arcadius nodding to someone in the group of bodyguards, “Here comes my escort…” Nerr’ak sighed. A moment later three chaos marines stepped out of the crowd and headed to Nerr’ak’s direction. It seemed that they are dedicated to Tzeentch as the color of their armor showed. It was painted in unnatural kinds of blue and had symbols of Tzeentch painted and strapped on it in several places. Incantations, enchantments and phrases from forbidden tomes were written on the armor. It was rare for anyone other then “Tzeentchians” to decorate his armor like that so Nerr’ak assumed that they worshipped Tzeentch. As they got closer he could feel the warp thinning itself, he guessed that they were also sorcerer’s or at least possessed some potential to be sorcerers as he could hardly believe that he got stronger in a moment. Two of the approaching marines were average sized for a space marine, they were rather slim and not to muscular but Nerr’ak knew better then to judge them by that as appearance can be easily deceiving. The third one to approach was shorter then the other two, he was muscular and was well built unlike the other two. All three of them wielded a force sword and had a bolt pistol strapped to their side. “Maybe it’s the sorcerer’s uniform here…” Nerr’ak let out a quite laugh as the thought passed his mind. “Tzeentch, Ill bet you that the small one is the leader of the three…” Nerr’ak whispered.

As soon as he whispered that the short PCS, potential chaos sorcerer, as Nerr’ak decided to call them approached him and gestured Nerr’ak to follow him. “I win.” Nerr’ak whispered again. Although the situation itself was grave for some reason Nerr’ak felt jolly and playful and less serious then usual, it was rather rare for him… As he followed he three PCS’s Nerr’ak noticed that they are leading him to exactly the opposite direction to which Ghazan and Rachael were led to. “Maybe they are going to be executed…” Nerr’ak hoped silently. For the rest of the way Nerr’ak was silent, he watched his surroundings, he learned the maze of corridors, and he differentiated each of them by looking for something unusual or just out of the ordinary in each. He did that just incase, who knows what they were planning on doing with him, and if they decided to lock him up he will know exactly where to go and how to reach the exit. The halls and corridors themselves looked pretty much the same; they were all lit up by unknown means and were made of some unknown type of stone. They looked pretty dull and most of them were not decorated at all. It was just as Nerr’ak liked it, it all resembled a maze to much but mazes after all were nice and favored by Tzeentch himself so Nerr’ak just smiled for the rest of the way.

After about a minute the marines finally led him into a vast room, it was impressive, even highly impressive. The room itself was well lit and made out of some kind of dark blue stone which made Nerr’ak fill welcome and eased the burden of the warp from him. Maybe it was blessed or contained some kind of spell. The walls were highly decorated unlike the corridors. They were filled with symbols of Tzeentch, various skulls, banners of many different warbands, and phylacteries it was an interesting sight to behold. It also seemed that this room was some kind of a library in the history of the fortress as the walls were filled with shelves and many tables were scattered around the room. “So much knowledge, I believe that it would be hard for me to not find something to read here.” He muttered. The books and tomes were laying around on shelves and tables, they were scattered across the room like leftovers. The fools here did not understand the value of them probably. For the first time Nerr’ak looked at the people inside the room and only then he noticed that he stopped dead on his tracks while scouring the room. He looked at the room itself and saw that it was filled with Astartes dedicated to Tzeentch and even other sorcerers. Some of the people were engaged in psychic duels honing each others abilities and stretching themselves to their limits. Others were meditating and some reading the books which were scattered. Some of the people were even summoning and trying to summon minor daemons to keep them company or just to practice. The place itself amazed Nerr’ak and highly reminded him of the Warp Wielders, the old warband which he was part of. Still there was no time to linger on past memories.

As he continued to survey the room he saw an intriguing sight. He saw a minor daemon standing in a circle, suddenly the daemon started to be torn apart be invisible force, for a moment Nerr’ak did not understand what was happening but when he stopped concentrating at the daemon he saw a sorcerer meditating near him and after a second he realized that the sorcerer who was meditating was the large marine who brought him here. Nerr’ak knew that that marine said what he said for a reason and not just to provoke or annoy Nerr’ak, still he was glad to see at least one familiar face and was even more glad that he met him here and not on the field of battle. Apparently Nerr’ak has finally found a place worthy of been called home. Hopefully he will learn a lot here, it was like Tzeentch wanted him to repeat the step of learning in his life, and it resembled the Warp Wielders part of his life too damn much. Still he was glad, he will use the power that is stored in the tomes, and the knowledge of he people around here to get stronger himself and then if he won’t be satisfied from Arcadius’s rule he would overthrow him in the name of Tzeentch and brand him as a blasphemer, Tzeentch would probably approve such an act unless this chaos lord is really favored by Tzeentch. At any rate Nerr’ak decided that he would later talk with the warrior that brought him to the fort and learn about him a little.

He completely forgot about the three marines behind him and only when one of them tapped his back twice he remembered that they are still there. “You see the marine in the end of the room? Report to him what you have brought to the warband my friend.” The short marine said while pointing to a shadowed figure in the end of the room. Nerr’ak approached slowly the figure leaving the three marines were they where. It seemed like the warp itself concealed the power of the shaded figure and only when Nerr’ak got closer he managed to see who it was. “By Tzeentch and the Dark Gods!” Nerr’ak exclaimed, he only then finally understood who was sat there. The armor gave him away quickly. The armor, it was painted as a thousand son, the original sorcerers and probably the most powerful of them all. The marine was knelt in front of an altar praying to Tzeentch probably. It was a lucky day indeed, first he defeats the Oracle and earns more favor from Tzeentch, then Wattnir loses and by that Nerr’ak is lead to the library of sorcery and then he meets a Thousand Son. It was a day blessed by Tzeentch indeed.

Awe struck, Nerr’ak slowly approached the sorcerer who was praying in front of the altar. The closer he got to the sorcerer the stronger the thinner the warp seemed to be. It felt like any second a daemon prince might just pop out of the warp around him. He was indeed immensely powerful and Nerr’ak did not really want to put the Thousand Son to a test against Nerr’ak. He probably had decades of experience and is very old. Slowly approaching the marine Nerr’ak knely behind him and waited until he would notice him. After about two minutes the sorcerer noticed him and spoke with a sure voice, “Yes child, what is it?” Shocked for a moment that he is really talking to one of the Thousand Sons, those who are truly masters of sorcery he froze. Then regaining his senses he spoke, “Oh great master, I am Nerr’ak and I bring my troops to this warband after a fool from my previous warband decided to drop dead, yet this appears to be a part of Tzeentch’s plan because this place is amazing. I bring five aspiring sorcerers, thirty marine of Tzeentch and one hundred undivided marines. I know that this is not much but I surely hope it is enough to give me a permission to learn from you or anyone else who is experienced. If you don’t mind I also wanted to ask if you could tell me about the marine who currently is tearing the minor daemon apart through meditation, as I met him earlier and he is the one who brought me here. I thank you ahead of anything you might say to me and I am honored to speak with one of the Thousand Sons.”


----------



## Nightlord92

Smug arrogant laughter bubbled from Ghazan's mouth as he watched Nerr'ak knock Hann down with his warp magik. The fool hadn't learned a thing at all from Dasker's idiotic attempt to attack Garrond and his death. How he and the now thankfully deceased Wattnir had been able to survive this long was far beyond him. Still, there were far more pressing matters coming.

Watching Arcadius shift his gaze over to him and nod his head, Ghazan saw two marines break away from the gathered warriors and walk over to him. Dressed in the same colors as the astartes they had sent to gather him, the Emperor's Children walked over to him with the same arrogant grace he himself had. Picking up his sword, one of the Emperor's Children hands it to Ghazan with a smile on his face before they both look him over. Seeing the devotion scars and symbols of Slaanesh on his armor, a look of approval crosses both their faces. "Welcome warrior. Follow us. A change of scenery is needed" one said, his voice sounding like honey and poison at the same time.

Following behind them, Ghazan put the fate of the rest of his fellow champions far from his mind. The further they traveled down the halls of the citadel, the stronger Ghazan could smell a sweet intoxicating aroma exuding from the large wooden doors at the end of the hall. "A wise move to side with Arcadius" One said not turning his head to face him. "Indeed, though it still pains me we must share this citadel with those dull Khorante warriors." the other's voice echoed throughout the hall. "Well" Ghazan spoke up "I do hope the demise of the fool Dasker provided some entertainment" he joked. Both of the Children laughed heartily together. "It never ceases to amaze me how quickly they are to throw themselves on the enemy's blades" one said before they reached the heavy oak doors. Pushing both of them open, the Emperor's Children beckoned him inside.

Ghazan had tried his best to make his area of the base the old warband had as best as he could but even that paled in comparison to the lavish area the Slaaneshi of this warband held. The walls around the room were decorated with all different banners and flags to the Dark Prince of Chaos. Examining them Ghazan almost swore he saw the images imprinted on them writhing in ecstasy and pain. Taking a deep breath of the air, Ghazan could smell the exotic, and somewhat poisonous, fumes the brazers around the area burned. Looking through the Slaaneshi's home, Ghazan saw astartes and cultists lounging on velvet and silk couches, chairs, and pillows. Some sipped and drank from trays many cultists were bringing around while others seemed gripped in the embrace of narcotics and other mind altering substances. Looking farther ahead, Ghazan saw on a stage a group of Daemonettes seductivly dancing; a large group of humans mezermized by their fluid and angelic movements. 

_"Finally."_ Ghazan thought, though a pang of jealousy tugged at his heart that he wasn't able to have something as hedonistically grand as this. As if reading his thoughts, the Emperor's Child on his right put his hand on his shoulder. "Make yourself at home champion. Drink, eat, and enjoy all that the Prince of Excess has to offer." Before he could move though, his other escort stopped him and pointed at an astartes lounging on one of the sofas, a pair of daemonettes entertaining him. "Report to him. He is your new commander. Inform him of what you bring to Lord Arcadius's warband."

Disappointingly, Ghazan walked past the cultists offering him drinks and the couches with the brazers by them whispering to him that his troubles would disappear if he would but relax for a moment in their soft embrace. Ghazan stopped before the dancing handmaidens and coughed softly to get the marines attention. Examining his new commander personally, Ghazan was somewhat surprised at how smooth his face was. Not a scratch or sign of battle on his face. Any thoughts Ghazan had that his commander was weak were dashed as he saw the corrupted marines armor: Mark V power armor. Few astartes could claim such rare and ancient pieces of war and from the look of it, Ghazan was almost sure that this had to be one of the original followers of Fulgrim. On his hip the man wore a standard bolt pistol and a wickedly carved whip, tinted bright colors from the poison coating it. 

"You are disturbing my peace warrior." the Slaaneshi said, barely acknowledging him. "The Prince of Chaos has smiled upon you today. He has seen that I am to be serving you now." Ghazan replied arrogantly. That was enough to catch his attention. "Ah. So your one the new arrivals Lord Arcadius spoke of. Very well then." Clapping his hands Ghazan's new commander stopped the daemonettes dance, sending them back behind his couch sending flirting eyes at Ghazan. "So tell me newcomer" the marine spoke, a trace of annoyance in his voice "What do you bring to this warbad?" he asked.

"I bring to you 200 astartes dedicated to Slaanesh, 200 human cultists, and 10 daemons of our Master. A fitting offering if I may say so." Ghazan smoothly said after stopping a nearby cultist and taking one of the brightly colored drinks offered and downing in.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal stared up at the lord even as she knelt. He had dealt with Daskar so easily proving his power so far over the pathetic warriors of Khorne. She smiled at the thought of the "great" warrior dying so easily, letting it wash over her and consume her. She would continue to serve her master, the great prince. He was growing stronger as each Khorne, Tzeentch and Nurgle servant died and Daskar's death was no exception. Racheal tensed as several marines moved forward with but a nod from their Lord, a pair of Emperor's Children moving over to Ghazan before leading him away.

She knew what the Lord was doing, he was splitting up the warband into their respective gods, a wise move on his part. It would harder for the new members of his warband to communicate with one another, making it easier for him to remain in control over this warband's new influx of "recruits". She tensed still as two marines moved over to her, both devoted to Slaneesh. One knelt so that his face was level with Racheal's, a smirk on his handsome face. "Let us leave these maggots of other Gods and revel in the true pleasure of Slaneesh." Racheal nodded slowly as she got up and followed the two astartes.

As they left the hall Racheal was glad to get away from some members of the warband and spoke out to the marines leading her. _"These Slaneesh quarters better be far away from that of Nurgle's. I don't think that I can stand another minute of that putrid smell that marine was emitting."_ One of the marines laughed turning to her as they walked. "We are far enough away from each of the other factions, and you won't be able to smell anything like that where we are going."

With that the marines opened a huge door, and Racheal felt alive and awe shocked again. The old warband's quarters weren't anything like this. A huge room filled with Cultists, Marines and deamons eating, drinking laughing and pleasing one another for the glory of the great God Slaneesh. At her old quarters Racheal had gotten some cultists to please her but nothing on this scale. The marine told her to report to the commander of this part and pointed him out. He sat surrounded by deamonettes obviously being rewarded by his God.

Racheal weaved her way through the crowd. She would inform him of what she brought with her before either finding some pleasure or Ghazan. She wasn't sure which yet. As she neared she saw Ghazan inform him of what he brought, a great number of troops compared to that of Racheal. Maybe she could impress him with her control over the 80 marines that followed her. She stood in front of him and spoke quickly. _"Commander, sorry to interrupt your pleasure but I have been ordered to report to you._" The commander looked up at her for the briefest of seconds before realising that she was one of the new champions. He nodded at her to continue._ "I bring 200 cultists and 80 marines devoted to the Prince of Pleasure."_ With that he beckoned her away with a hand gesture and she moved out.

Question was now should she find Ghazan or should she just enjoy herself. She decided on the first. She weaved her way through the crowd, desperate to please herself but on a mission. She found Ghazan and spoke quickly. _"Ghazan, if you can remember I am Racheal, a member of your old warband. I was wondering if you had a plan, or if you are going to immerse yourself in this new warband. I personally am enjoying this, being around other servants of Slaneesh instead of the mad followers of Khorne and putrid followers of Nurgle."_


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan reclined in his velvet counch, inhaling the smoke burning in bright yellow and orange smoke. Since meeting Modeus, he had not been able to enjoy himself nearly as much as Slaanesh deserved. Now, he might be able to truly enjoy himself.

After delivering his report, Ghazan saw one of his old warband's champions approach. Zena? No that wasn't it. _"Bah"_ Ghazan thought _"It matters little now."_. Still watching the young woman, Ghazan smiled as he listened to her report. "Commander, sorry to interrupt your pleasure but I have been ordered to report to you." the woman said. "I bring 200 cultists and 80 marines devoted to the Prince of Pleasure." Ghazan almost laughed at the woman before he departed in search of enjoying himself. Those numbers were insignificant compared to the bounty he had earned for the warband. Still, the fact that she, a mortal, could command the following of 80 astartes was impressive...somewhat. 

Sipping from his glass cup, Ghazan appreciated the firey intensity the liqour left in his mouth. Now he had time to unwind. Closing his eyes and leaning back in the sofa, Ghazan saw images dancing behind his eyes; daemonettes entwined with one another in a lovers embrace, souls screaming out in ecstatic agony. The inhalants were doing their job. Ghazan released a breath he didn't even know he'd been holding and saw brightly colored smoke mist out of his mouth. This was exactly what he needed. Before he could crawl back into his mind and drift away, a shadow fell over him. Opening his eyes, he saw it was the same human from before.

"Ghazan, if you can remember I am Racheal, a member of your old warband. I was wondering if you had a plan, or if you are going to immerse yourself in this new warband. I personally am enjoying this, being around other servants of Slaneesh instead of the mad followers of Khorne and putrid followers of Nurgle." she said in a hush tone. 

Rachael. That was her name. Sitting up in his couch, Ghazan grabbed his cup off of the arm of the sofa and drank it before nodding at Rachael. "Look around you my dear, it would be an insult to our Lord if we wasted time we could be using to enjoy ourselves on scheming and secret plans. Leave that for the Liar God and his ilk." Ghazan hissed before laughing maddly for a moment. "Rest assured, we will be an important part of any plots that will take place. For now, after being denied giving the Prince of Pleasure his fair due from myself, I aim on simply enjoying myself. I suggest you do the same." Ghazan mused. 

Looking around him, Ghazan called out to a nearby walking cultist with a tray full of beverages. "Mortal!" Ghazan called out. Hurriedly, the cultist walked to him and offered him choices of drinks from the tray. Grabbing two drinks from the tray Ghazan waved the mortal away without further thought. Holding the drink in his right hand out for Rachael to take, Ghazan raised the drink in his left hand up. "Cheers" Ghazan said before downing his cup


----------



## revan4559

Kol: You wondering about the fortress deep in thought looking the for chaos marine called Ghazan, as you have served for Garrond for three hundred years you dont need to put any thought into finding your way around this fortress. After asking several marine's where the marine called Ghazan is, they direct you to the part of the fortress dedicated to the Prince of Pleasure, Slaanesh. The two guards outside of the door stand to attention and bow their heads to you before pushing open the door to let you in. As soon as the door opens your senses are bombarded with different scents of perfume, incense, and mildly toxic beverages. At the far end of the hall you can see Commander Helstrom, who leads all of the marine's dedicated to Slaanesh in Lord Garrond's warband. Commander Helstrom appears to be talking to a marine dedicated to slaanesh who you haven't seen before and a corrupted sister of battle, these must be the new recruits so the marine must be Ghazan. Both the marine and the dark sister then move off to a couch where they start drinking and talking, now is the time to introduce yourself.

Zena: The chaos sorcerer infront of you sighs as he stands up and turns to face you, in his left hand he carries his Bedlam staff and looks over you through the lenses of his helmet. "Do not seek to goad me into some form of confrontation child, so you merely asking me if i hate what you once were is irrelevant as in the end all will serve the changer of ways." The Sorcerer then turns to look at Nerr'ak who is standing next to you, listening to what he brings to the warband. The Chaos Sorcerer simply nods then lets out another sigh. "Well i shall leave you two to your own devices until i need you, and if you are wondering who I am, I am Commander Mortez Xynx. Leading of all marine's dedicated to the changer of ways within the warband, serve me well and you will be rewarded with power, fail me and i shall have you fed to the chaos spawns we keep within the dungeon's. Noe you are dismissed." The chaos sorcerer waves a dismissive hand and turns back to he alter, kneeling down again.

Ferrore: The tech-marine you approach looks up from what he is doing and scans you with both of his bionic eyes before looking back down to concentrate on what he was doing. You can see that he is repairing a bolt pistol which has a large crack in it on its outer casing which it sent to one side, and if currently working on the internal parts. After a few moments he decides to answer you. "Your armour was too badly damaged by the daemon blade to be repaired successfully at this time, so you are going to have to find a replacement set. Im sure that Tech-Commander Helveticus Crassian will have something that you can use. You will find the Tech-Commander at the far end of the hanger, in his own private work shop." The tech-marine's servo-arm shifts position to point down the end of the hanger. After leaving the tech-marine to his work you walk down the other end of the hanger which takes about 20 minutes due to its size. To your left you can see the private work shop that the marine was talking about and infront of a large metallic slab table is the Tech-Commander Helveticus Crassian. The Tech-Commander is like any other tech-marine except for having four servo-claws attached to his back, one each above his shoulders, and one each under his arms(think like Doctor Octopus from the spider man films). He wears a large black hood which is currently obscuring his face and is wearing some form of tabard. On the table infront of him is a pristine suit of mark 7 power armour which quite possibly could be yours.

Nerr'ak: The chaos sorcerer listen's to you reporting what you bring to the warband then lets out a sigh when you ask him about the marine killing the daemon, before he answers you he first answers the dark sister Zena next to you before shifting his helmet to you. "That marine is my apprentice Zamiel Taurus, one of the strongest sorcerer's within this warband, he is currently using a technique which i taught him which allows you to shred the essence of a daemon to pieces without doing anything physical, impress me enough and ill have him teach you it. Well i shall leave you two to your own devices until i need you, and if you are wondering who I am, I am Commander Mortez Xynx. Leading of all marine's dedicated to the changer of ways within the warband, serve me well and you will be rewarded with power, fail me and i shall have you fed to the chaos spawns we keep within the dungeon's. Noe you are dismissed." The chaos sorcerer waves a dismissive hand and turns back to he alter, kneeling down again.

Ghazan: The chaos marine infront of you listen's to what you and Rachael both have to say and offer to the warband before letting out a small yawn. "Well lets get introductions out of the way first, i am Commander Helstrom, commander of all forces within this warband dedicated to the Prince of Pleasure and Master of Excess. Both of you will be reporting directly to me, should you serve well then you shall be rewarded, should you fail to keep up certain standards then im sure i can find some daemonette willing to remove your organs one by one in a most amusing manner. I hope that is understood?" Commander Helstrom then waves a dismissive hand before clapping his hands for the daemonette's to return to their dance. As you remain on the couch drinking and talking to Rachael, a new marine approaches you from the other end of the wall, you can see that he is a member of the Word Bearers, and from his accursed Crozius you can see that he is a Dark Apostle, and he is heading straight for you.

Rachael: The chaos marine infront of you listen's to what you and Ghazan both have to say and offer to the warband before letting out a small yawn. "Well lets get introductions out of the way first, i am Commander Helstrom, commander of all forces within this warband dedicated to the Prince of Pleasure and Master of Excess. Both of you will be reporting directly to me, should you serve well then you shall be rewarded, should you fail to keep up certain standards then im sure i can find some daemonette willing to remove your organs one by one in a most amusing manner. I hope that is understood?" Commander Helstrom then waves a dismissive hand before clapping his hands for the daemonette's to return to their dance. As you remain on the couch drinking and talking to Ghazan, a new marine approaches you from the other end of the wall, you can see that he is a member of the Word Bearers, and from his accursed Crozius you can see that he is a Dark Apostle, and he is heading straight for Ghazan, you decide to sit and listen into their conversation as it may prove interesting.

Vladimir: After being lead through the large hallways of the dark fortress which belongs to your new master, Chaos Lord Garrond, you are lead into a extremely large chamber which has maybe other chambers and hall ways splitting off from it. Around the chamber you can see the flags and symbols of chaos undivided along with the flags of many warbands to do with chaos undivided, the Word Bearers, Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion, Night Lords and Black Legion. Sat on a throne in at the back of the chamber is an ancient warrior wearing the armour of an Iron Warrior, his cold green eyes scan the room as his left hand strokes the back of a chaos hounds head. The marine accompanying you simply points to the marine and tells you to report to him with that you bring to the warband. As you approach the marine on the throne the chaos hound starts to growl and bare its teeth, the marine simply looks up at you. "Welcome whelping to the halls of chaos undivided, i take it your from the new batch that our Lord Garrond has one from the tournament? Very well i am your new commander Alhaus Vyze, you shall report directly to me. Now tell me your name, what you bring to the warband and then be gone from my sight until i call for you." Out of the corner of your eye you can see another door open and Hann be lead into the hall.

OOC: The below is what vladimir currently has in the warband:
Troops: 150 Chaos marines, 100 Cultists.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kol Meddrak didn't need a map to find his way about the fortress. After all, he had loyally served Garrond for three hundred years. speaking to a normal astartes in the colours of the Children of Purgatos, he worked out that Ghazan was in the part dedicated to the almighty god known as the prince of pleasure. 

When Meddrak reached the part of the fortress that was dedicated to Slaneesh, he watched two guards bow deeply, opening the door. Walking in, the Dark Apostle enhaled several different scents of perfume, incense, and mildly toxic beverages.

At the end of the corridor, the Word Bearer spotted Commander Helstrom of the forces of Slaneesh speaking to whom, judging by the description, was Ghazan. Sitting next to him was a Dark Sister, apparently called Rachael. 

When Helstrom departed, Kol Meddrak reached the two, and introduced himself. "Greetings, followers of the almighty Slaneesh. I figured, that seeing as you are Lord Garrond's newest followers, I might want to... ah, make you feel... _welcome._ Come, let us talk. You may call me Kol Meddrak."

((*A/N:* _How many forces does Kol have at the moment?_))


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir Bo'reathkor did not know what had happened to him. He had entered the Blood Tournament, then suddenly the Word Eater was on him... he couldn't remember anything else. Next thing he knew, Vlad was being lead through several dark passageways, twisting corridors, and blasted pathways. Finally, Vlad emerged in a cavernous space, filled with limply flapping tenants of Chaos Undivided. Along with the eight-pointed star motif, there were several other, more distinct symbols; namely that of the Alpha Legion, Word Bearers, Iron Warriors, Black Legion, and, terrifyingly, Night Lords. Vlad quickly snapped his gaze away from the Night Lord flags, focussing on where he was being led. He did not know where his own forces were, but the marine leading him, an Iron Warrior, had handed him a data-slate. It seemed Vlad still retained 150 marines, and 100 mortals. This was good. Vlad expected them all to have been killed by now.

Reaching a great brass throne, Vlad was ushered towards the Iron Warrior seated there, accompanied by what looked like a pet warhound. Vlad sneered to himself. Such bonds were necessary and futile. The warhound was likely completely superficial, warp-spawn and not real flesh. Still, Vlad adjusted his stance to that of respect, and advanced.

As he neared the throne, the warrior seated there called out to Vlad. From the marine's arrogant tone, Vlad discovered that him and his old allies belonged to some "Lord Garrond", and that this man was called Alhaus Vyze. The fact that the Iron Warrior was not in total control amused Vlad. Perhaps something he could later exploit.

Vlad bowed low, before answering, "My name is Vladimir Bo'reathkor, my lord. I have at my disposal 150 marines, and 100 mortal cultists. They, and I, are at your command, master." Vlad said, with a tone of reverence. He would serve this new master dutifully, for that was how Vlad most liked to operate; as a follower, not a leader. Just as he withdrew from Vyze's presence, Vlad noticed Hann also being led into the chamber. Not wanting his own presence to be known, Vlad swathed himself in his black cloak, and marched away, taking another passage, where he was lead to his own quarters. They were functional, but not overly-ornate.

Vlad sat on the brass cot-bed, and entered half-sleep. He still had his weapons, at least, his power fist, obsolete _Stormblade_, and bolt pistol still on his person. As well as a few of his _Night Grenades_. Vlad chuckled. Perhaps they would come in handy again soon.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan was really enjoying himself. Here, in the company of his fellow Slaanshi's, Ghazan felt truly relaxed. _"Or maybe its the liquor and hallucinogens in the air"_ Ghazan chuckled. It really didnt matter. After all he had went through so far, a little R & R would do him good. 

Leaning back against the couch, Ghazan continued conversing with Rachael as another tray of drinks arrived. However, before he could take the drinks a certain sight caught his attention. At the other end of the hall, in the same doors he had entered, stood a lone warrior. 

Ghazan had seen those colors before and knew what they meant: Word Bearers. Ghazan had dealt with the chosen of Lorgar before, and wished he never had. They denied the true joys of life by pursuing the same warrior monk lifestyle they always had. To make matters more unpleasent, Ghazan saw the accursed crozius hanging from his belt. That could mean only one thing. Whoever this was, was a Dark Apostle and worse yet, he was striding straight to Ghazan and his companion with purpose.

Sighing to himself, Ghazan grasped two more glasses and handed one to Rachael. Swilling his drink in his glass, Ghazan waited until the Word Bearer stopped in front of them before throwing his drink back.

"Greetings, followers of the almighty Slaneesh. I figured, that seeing as you are Lord Garrond's newest followers, I might want to... ah, make you feel... welcome. Come, let us talk. You may call me Kol Meddrak."

Ghazan almost gave away the surprise he felt. A word bearer with manners who wasn't spewing their teachings in the first second of meeting? Very surprising. Grabbing one more drink from the tray, Ghazan held the drink up for Kol to take before raising his.

"You may call me Ghazan Stigeus. And this lovely servant of the Prince of Chaos is Rachael." Ghazan said, keeping his tone lighthearted and jovial, with a slight undercurrent of arrogance and condescension. "Please, make yourself as comfortable as possible if we are to talk." Ghazan said before he himself laid his arms across the back of the couch and sighed in pleasure. "As pleasent as this visit is from one of Lorgar's chosen, I assure you, we are making ourselves feel very welcome here." he said before smiling at Rachael. "I am curious though Kol Medraak." he said, a mischevious glint shining in his eyes. "Do you welcome every new arrival in Lord Garrond's warband?" he asked before drinking his liqour again


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Nay, Ghazan, I fear that if I greeted every new arrival, I would spend all my time talking and little time pleasing the gods in the arena," responded the Word Bearer, taking a seat next to the follower of Slanneesh. "Let's just keep it simple for now, I only visit the ones who I believe have the highest chance of ascending to the almighty status of a Daemon Prince. And, as I have served Garrond loyally for three-hundred years, trust me, brother - I know how to tell who is going to make it, and who isn't. But anyway, come, tell me about yourself, Ghazan. And you, Sister," remarked Meddrak, guesturing to Rachael. After all, if we are to fight alongside each other, we must know what everyone is capable of."


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael looked at the commander as he looked over Ghazan and Rachael. He didn't seem to be too impressed by what they had brought to the warband, and to be honest Rachael didn't give a damn. She would become more powerful than this marine one day and would lord it over him. He let out a small yawn. "Well lets get introductions out of the way first, i am Commander Helstrom, commander of all forces within this warband dedicated to the Prince of Pleasure and Master of Excess. Both of you will be reporting directly to me, should you serve well then you shall be rewarded, should you fail to keep up certain standards then im sure i can find some daemonette willing to remove your organs one by one in a most amusing manner. I hope that is understood?"

Rachael nodded in response to the Commanders question before he waved a dismissive hand at Rachael and watched as he clapped his hands biding the demonette's to return to their dance. Racheal turned to Ghazan and took the drink from his extended hand. She swirled it around to begin with before drinking it. As she conversed with Ghazan she noticed a new marine approaching them. He seemed to be looking for Ghazan, and didn't seem very interested in Racheal. He was a member of the Word Bearers and by the look of it a Dark Apostle, carrying his accursed Crozium. Racheal decided that she would stay still and listen to the convosation as the marine introduced himself. 

"Greetings, followers of the almighty Slaneesh. I figured, that seeing as you are Lord Garrond's newest followers, I might want to... ah, make you feel... welcome. Come, let us talk. You may call me Kol Meddrak." Rachael inclined her head towards Kol, acknowledging his greeting. She didn't say anything yet, she would see how it would play out. 

"You may call me Ghazan Stigeus. And this lovely servant of the Prince of Chaos is Rachael." Ghazan said, keeping his tone lighthearted and jovial, with a slight undercurrent of arrogance and condescension. Rachael couldn't help but smile at this, flattery towards a servant of the Prince of Pleasure? Best way to keep them happy. "Please, make yourself as comfortable as possible if we are to talk." Ghazan as he his arms across the back of the couch and sighed in pleasure. "As pleasent as this visit is from one of Lorgar's chosen, I assure you, we are making ourselves feel very welcome here." Rachael caught a hint of a smile as he looked at Rachael. "I am curious though Kol.Do you welcome every new arrival in Lord Garrond's warband?"Rachael couldn't help but laugh at this though she covered it well she thought coughing.

"Nay, Ghazan, I fear that if I greeted every new arrival, I would spend all my time talking and little time pleasing the gods in the arena," responded the Word Bearer, taking a seat next to the follower of Slanneesh. "Let's just keep it simple for now, I only visit the ones who I believe have the highest chance of ascending to the almighty status of a Daemon Prince. And, as I have served Garrond loyally for three-hundred years, trust me, brother - I know how to tell who is going to make it, and who isn't. But anyway, come, tell me about yourself, Ghazan. And you, Sister. After all, if we are to fight alongside each other, we must know what everyone is capable of." Rachael looked at Kol, she hadn't told any of her own warband what had transpired that corrupted her to the Prince of Pleasure and she seemed destined to going to have to change that.

_"I saw through the False-Emperor's lies as a young sister, always tempted by the Prince of Pleasure, I was always a little too "heavy-handed" for the Emperor's servants. I killed my sister superior and another member of my squad, falling into the lure of the Prince of Pleasure. Since then I have been fighting for his name and killing the corpse-God's followers."_ She said simply to Kol, _"Your stories?"_ She sat back into the couch, taking a long drink from her cup.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan leaned back and listened as Rachael told her story. "I saw through the False-Emperor's lies as a young sister, always tempted by the Prince of Pleasure, I was always a little too "heavy-handed" for the Emperor's servants. I killed my sister superior and another member of my squad, falling into the lure of the Prince of Pleasure. Since then I have been fighting for his name and killing the corpse-God's followers." She said simply to Kol, "Your stories?" She sat back into the couch, taking a long drink from her cup.

Smiling Ghazan appreciated the woman's courage and audacity. Most mortals would be speechless in the face of god-warriors like himself and Kol. The fact that she not only spoke first but seemed at ease in their presence was a sign of her mettle and Slaanesh's favor. Still, not to be rude to their new guest, Ghazan decided to share his story.

"Unlike the good sister I can not say I have ever truly served the Carrion Emperor. I was born into one of the many planets around the Great Eye. I can not remember what my crime was but it didn't stop the arbites from sending me to the prisons at a young age." Ghazan paused before continuing. "Even in those dank and decrept conditions, the Prince of Pleasure found converts among the convicts. Our salvation came from the Violators. They swooped down upon the planet, the shriekes of the False Emperor's servants echoed even deep beneath the earth where we were kept."

Taking a drink from his glass, Ghazan licked his lips before setting his drink back down and continuing. "While chaos ensued outside, we amused ourselves by our tormentors and captors. By the time the Violators found us, we ruled the hellish pit; the entrails of the prison guards decorating the walls for our saviors. There were untold hundreds in the prison but only myself and a handful of others were chosen to join the Violators. The rest were sacrificed to Slaanesh." Ghazan said, drifting off for a moment as he relived those days of drunken orgies and ecstatic murder. "Since then, over 200 years if i am correct, I have served the Prince of Pleasure in any and every way possible. And now, here we are." Ghazan finished

"So Kol Medraak, you now know our stories. Would you do us the...honor..of your backstory. Surely the tale of a Dark Apostle must be quite riveting" Ghazan said, lightly laughing.


----------



## deathbringer

"Your armour was too badly damaged by the daemon blade to be repaired successfully at this time, so you are going to have to find a replacement set. Im sure that Tech-Commander Helveticus Crassian will have something that you can use. You will find the Tech-Commander at the far end of the hanger, in his own private work shop." 

His attention never shifted, the bolt pistol in his hands quivering as the servo claw probed its internal parts. The voice droned out the words impassive, without emotion or sympathy to the effect of their callous carress. Ferrore felt himself quiver as the bond between armour and techmarine was severed.

His armour, closer too him than his own skin was destroyed, beyond repair... he wanted to weep, to feel the raw emotion of tears burning as they cut salty tracks down his flesh. He felt the brutal backlash as the bond was shattered, unusable.

He would see this commander, he didn't care about the new armour, he wanted to mourn his old armour, to carress the plating one last time, to feel its gentle buzz as it linked with him, listen to the familiar hum of its servo's as he moved.

No more, no longer, the armour was dead. battered and broken, yet victorious.

It had won through in the end

A part of him had died tonight, but he still lived, still lingered on... new challenges new bonds awaited him. He would see this techcommander, the one he had challenged, if the workshop was anything to go by, he would be well outmatched but he would go ahead anyway.

He would not back down, he was far too proud to cower to anyone. He would comfront him as he had comfronted life, straight backed and proud. The figure within the work room made him wince, a mass of curling coiling servo arms, 4 sinuous limbs ending in great hooks strapped to the back of the tech commander before him.

The man he would have to fight

Fuck

This would be difficult, he wanted to learn from this man, learn about this menagerie of vehicles, learn from the anicents. Already he had challenged him, to the death, left himself no choice but to fight and die or loose his pride. 

Standing before the mass of limbs and power its eyes fixed upon a pristine suit of armour, a glistening suit, a suit that could, might, probably wouldn't be his.

He drew himself up, staring at the hood the enclosed the face he was yet to see

"Tech commander. I am tech marine ferrore. I challenged you for the right to lead this cadre of vehicles. I hold that challenge for though this a haven beyond my wildest dreams, a myriad of technological wonder. I wish to learn from you but i would rather die than back down. I have never done so before in my life or even in death and I have no intention to start now. Your techmarine told me my armour was beyond repair, with your will commander I wish to see it, a bond was shattered today, I wish to mourn it"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"So Kol Medraak, you now know our stories. Would you do us the...honor..of your backstory. Surely the tale of a Dark Apostle must be quite riveting" Ghazan said, lightly laughing. 

"Well," responded Kol, a smile lighting up on his face. "I have not told my story in a long time. You must understand that you, aside from the almighty Lord Garrond, are the first two people to here it, followers of the Dark Prince. Now then, where to begin? 

"Ah yes, my tale begins on the planet Korvaddon Primus, four hundred years ago, my friends, if you will allow me to call you that. Korvaddon Primus had just been taken from the hands of the corpse-emperor by the glorified XVII Legion, the Word Bearers. This was where I was born, and this, was where I left the followers of the corpse-emperor at an early age, recruited into the service of the Ruinous Powers.

"And, I must say, that I did not back down, as I reaped the full offerings of the almighty gods, and soon, I joined the ranks of the Dark Apostle of my new warband. This was before Lord Garrond's, I must let you know.

"Now, as time passed, I became stronger, and more powerful. Soon, I was one of the most powerful figures in the warband - until the Seige of Thestus, which, although saw us victorious over the cursed Sons of Guilliman, our commander fell in the last battle. And, he left us with two choices for leadership. Me, and Morcadez, another Dark Apostle. Morcadez, the lying whoreson, changed what would have been a duel to the death into a vote, which he walked away with. 

"Then, they exiled me, for challenging their new leader," spat Kol Meddrak furiously. "They exiled a Dark Apostle of their own legion, which is almost unheard of in the history of the Word Bearers, and dispatched me on a nameless world, where I was recruited by Lord Garrond, and he allowed me to serve in his warband until death. 

"And so, naturally, I have served loyally for three hundred years," finished Meddrak with a smile. "And then I come to the end of my tale. I will go into more details about the battles that I participated in if you wish, but that is just a brief overview. I don't want to bore you to death when you have centuries of service in the eyes of the Dark Prince awaiting you, do I now?" Meddrak chuckled, finishing his speech.


----------



## Anfo

Hann was pissed. The sorcerer did what he was best at, messing everything up. He said something but Hann ignored the words; he would have nothing to do with Nerr'ak. Standing up,k Hann was led off by a guard of the chaos lords. 

Walking through the hallways, Hann thinks of whether it had been smart to join Modeus or not. Hann had a small amount of men under his command, but so far all Hann had done was look like a fool and coward. Hann weighed his options; he could either continue to follow the lord like a good little sheep, attempt to kill the lord and ,now, Nerr'ak, or he could desert. 
Hann made his choice.

They came to a large room filled with marine from different undivided traitor legions. Hann is pointed to the only black Legionnaire in the room; the apparent commander. Hann approaches hiss, and watches him slowly kill an Iron Warrior. 

"Name, men under your command and dedication." The Legionare said, not taking his eyes off of the dying marine.

"Hann, I command 150 Marines, 200 cultists and follow Chaos Undivided."

Tossing the dead marine aside, "Well, now they are under _my_ command, Hann."


----------



## Nightlord92

"Well," responded Kol, a smile lighting up on his face. "I have not told my story in a long time. You must understand that you, aside from the almighty Lord Garrond, are the first two people to here it, followers of the Dark Prince. Now then, where to begin?"

"Ah yes, my tale begins on the planet Korvaddon Primus, four hundred years ago, my friends, if you will allow me to call you that." Ghazan nodded his head in agreement with a brief smile letting Kor continue. "Korvaddon Primus had just been taken from the hands of the corpse-emperor by the glorified XVII Legion, the Word Bearers. This was where I was born, and this, was where I left the followers of the corpse-emperor at an early age, recruited into the service of the Ruinous Powers." his voice rumbled 

"And, I must say, that I did not back down, as I reaped the full offerings of the almighty gods, and soon, I joined the ranks of the Dark Apostle of my new warband. This was before Lord Garrond's, I must let you know.

"Now, as time passed, I became stronger, and more powerful. Soon, I was one of the most powerful figures in the warband - until the Seige of Thestus, which, although saw us victorious over the cursed Sons of Guilliman, our commander fell in the last battle. And, he left us with two choices for leadership. Me, and Morcadez, another Dark Apostle. Morcadez, the lying whoreson, changed what would have been a duel to the death into a vote, which he walked away with. 

"Then, they exiled me, for challenging their new leader," the Dark Apostle's rage came to the fore as he recalled his memories. "They exiled a Dark Apostle of their own legion, which is almost unheard of in the history of the Word Bearers, and dispatched me on a nameless world, where I was recruited by Lord Garrond, and he allowed me to serve in his warband until death. 

"And so, naturally, I have served loyally for three hundred years," finished Meddrak with a smile. "And then I come to the end of my tale. I will go into more details about the battles that I participated in if you wish, but that is just a brief overview. I don't want to bore you to death when you have centuries of service in the eyes of the Dark Prince awaiting you, do I now?" Meddrak chuckled

Ghazan laughed at the Apostle's jest. "You are too kind Kor." he said. _"So, an exiled Dark Apostle. How ironic."_ Ghazan thought humourusly to himself. "I do not know about the Dark Sister but you have my thanks for you story. Quite enthralling if you ask me. You would make a fine servant to the Prince of Pleasure." 

"So Kor Meddrak, you now know the history of Rachael and I. Now that introductions and small talk are out of the way, will you join us to honor Slaanesh...or was there something else you wish to discuss" Ghazan smirked, probing the Dark Apostle for the real reason he was here.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"So Kor Meddrak, you now know the history of Rachael and I. Now that introductions and small talk are out of the way, will you join us to honor Slaanesh...or was there something else you wish to discuss" Ghazan smirked, 

"Well, my friends," Kor Meddrak smiled. "You know full well that a Dark Apostle cannot dedicate himself to one god in particular, that would be considered.... well, let's just say it wouldn't be pretty. However, If you allow me, I will join you in honouring Slaanesh, as I have nothing more to discuss this day.

"After all, it is written in the book of my Primarch that I must worship each and every ruinous power equally... no matter how much I despise the sons of Grandfather Nurgle."


----------



## Necrosis

Zena smiled at what the sorcerer had to say. He was focused and didn’t let himself get distracted by minor details. There was much that she could learn from him but that would have to wait. For now she needed to master the basics first. Thus she bowed before him and then made her way towards the library. She began to search through books trying to find one that would teach her the basics. As she searched she wondered if anyone would be willing to take her as an apprentice. Yet she would need to prove herself worthy. How could she prove herself worthy? Perhaps master the basics quickly… no she needed to do something more but what? She began to chant a prayer to Tzeentch, hoping that he would grant her a vision on how to prove herself worthy. Once she finished saying her prayer she then began to continue her search for something that would allow her to master the basics of psychic powers.


----------



## revan4559

Vladimir: As you lay on your bed in half-sleep you become aware of movement within your room and snap back into full reality and control of your body, along with activating your power-fist. With the slight humming of your power weapons power field you can see what exactly is in your room, several cultists are moving about around a table placing down plate's of food and goblets of wine on the table while insanely muttering between each other, after a few more brief minute's they leave the room to allow you to eat. It appears that even though you've only recently just become part of this larger warband someone value's you enough to have food and drink sent to your room, maybe you should find out who exactly it was later on? After you finish eating you decide to go and explore the fortress, and on your way around the fortress you catch a glimpse of movement in something silver which quickly vanishes down one of the halls. Getting an un-easy feeling you decide to quickly follow it, and as get to the entrance of the hallway the silver thing disappeared down, you are almost too late, but what you see remains imprinted in your mind: A silver armoured Terminator, with the symbol of the relictor's chapter, the very same chapter that Modeus was from, should you try to call out to it or go after it the terminator ignores you and with a tap of something on its wrist there is a burst of lightning and the terminator is gone. Having witnessed this oddity maybe you should go and gather those of your old warband(the other players) and tell them of what you have seen. You decide to talk with the others in one of the fortress gardens.(aka go and gather up the others and tell them)

Kol: As you sit there and talk with Ghazan and Rachael, you get a vox message from one of your marine's informing you that there is a supposed intruder within the base and that under orders from Garrond, you are to take a squad of ten veteran marine's from the warband(no-one of the players yet) and go search the fortress for for intruder. You should quickly finish up talking with Ghazan and Rachael before going to collect ten of your word bearers and search the halls. You can see that it appears the other major commanders within the fortress are being told to do the same. After leaving the slaanesh part of the fortress and collecting your men you search the hallways for this supposed intruder yet find nothing and the other commanders report the same thing, maybe you should go and ask the Thousand Son Sorcerer within the base if he has sensed anything unusual within the warp.

Ghazan and Rachael: As you casually talk with the Dark Apostle Kol, he places his hand against his ear which has a Vox bead in before nodding and leaving after telling you he has something important to do. You can also both see that the slaaneshie commander is responding to a similar message, gathering up ten warriors he heads off down one of the many hall ways. You both get the feeling that something isn't right. Around the room you can see marine's checking their bolters and gathering in group's before reporting to their own squad commanders. Oddly yourselves and your own troops are left alone which means you aren't all trusted yet to deal with that is going on. After what seems twenty minute's Ghazan gets a vox message from Vladimir to meet him and the others from the old warband in the fortress garden about something important. You should both gather your weapons and head off to meet Vladimir.

Ferrore: The tech-commander listen's to your challenge and what you have to say about your armour. The tech-commander then turns around and raises himself to his full height which partially towers above you by atleast one or two feet. His facial expression is completely unreadable due to his hood and all that you can see if the dark red glow of his bionic eyes. "I hear your challenge young tech-marine and will tell you this. You may very well one day lead all the marines and vehicle's within this hanger and many war after many battles, but you will not do it through killing me. That is the part of Khorne within you that seeks battle. We all have a part of the blood god within us but you must learn to control it. But as i was saying, you may eventually lead all of this, but that will be when i decide you are ready to be my successor and on that day you must kill those others who wish to take up the mantle of Tech-Commander. Now as for your armour, your staring at it." One of Helveticus Crassian's servo-claws twitches then points at the armour on the table. "I use 95% of the parts from your armour that was damaged, replaced what was broken and old with newer more efficient parts and cleaned and re-painted the entire suit while you were resting. The chest guard of your original suit will take atleast several weeks to fully repair, and if you wish to mourn that then it is there" Helveticus Crassian raises his left hand and points at another slab on the other side of the room. You can see the chest guard of your armour lying there with the large holes created by the daemon blade and the daemons feet. "I shall leave you to your grief and feel free to place on your new armour" says Helveticus Crassian before he leaves the workshop and walks over to a land raider. Surely out of everyone here Tech-Commander Helveticus Crassian's skill of repairing and reforging rivals that of even your old primarch Vulkan. Before you can go other and mourn your armour you get a vox message from Vladimir to meet him and the others from the old warband in the fortress garden about something important. You should gather your weapons and head off to meet Vladimir.

Hann: The Black Legion member waves a hand and dismisses you before calling for another cultist which he starts to slowly crush its head into a bloody mess out of boredom before the Marine seems to perk up in mood as he hears something in his vox bead. Quickly the marine stands up and calls out for someone and another ten black legion members appear along with commanders of the other traitor legion troops. He quickly gives them orders before striding off down a hall with his men and the other commanders go off down other hall ways. As you stand there wondering whats going on you get a vox message from Vladimir to meet him and the others from the old warband in the fortress garden about something important. You should gather your weapons and head off to meet Vladimir. 

Zena: As you read the books on the basics of manipulating the warp you try to make sense of what you are reading but it starts to make your head hurt from all the complicated symbols, clearly you will need to find a teacher to train you in the basics before you start to learn thing by yourself, maybe the sorcerer Nerr'ak would teach you? As you continue to read the library seems to empty of all the marines as they take their weapons and wonder off down the halls to some unknown destination, leaving you, Nerr'ak, the Chaos Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons and several aspiring sorcerer's within the library, clearly they dont trust you much to tell you whats going on. A few seconds later you can see Nerr'ak place a hand against his vox ear bead as he listens to a message from someone and slowly starts to make his way out, maybe you should follow him to find out whats going on?

Nerr'ak: After leaving the Thousand Sons Sorcerer to what his own devices the dark sister Zena walks off and starts to go through different books and reading them. As you wonder what you should do you see the Chaos Sorcerer tilt his helmet slightly at some invisible force before shaking his head and goes back into meditation as the room becomes a buzz of activity as chaos marines take up arms and disappear down different corridors leaving you, Zena, the Chaos Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons and several aspiring sorcerer's within the library, clearly they dont trust you much to tell you whats going on. After a few minutes you get a vox message from Vladimir to meet him and the others from the old warband in the fortress garden about something important. You should gather your weapons and head off to meet Vladimir along with taking the dark sister Zena with you.

OOC: Rachael and Zena would have NO IDEA who or what Vladimir will be on about due to they joined the warband after Modeus disappeared.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Suddenly, Kol Meddrak's vox crackled into life as he recieved a message. "...Lord Meddrak.... There is an in...truder... in the base... ...Lord....Garrond.... commands that you.... take ten veteran astartes from the warban.... and go....search the fortress... for the intruder...."

"Recieved and understood," Kol remarked, before cutting the vox, and turned to Racheal and Ghazan. "I am sorry, my friends - I would love to join you in worshipping the Dark Prince, but my Lord Commands me to carry out an important mission for him, elsewhere in the fortress."

He then sprinted off urgently. _'An Intruder? In the fortress?'_ Kol thought, as he raced out of the chambers of the Dark Prince's followers. After gathering ten corrupted astartes from his own legion, the eleven scions of Lorgar met up with the Leader of the Slannesh cults once again, the Commander Helstrom. 

They met in the corridor, both squads of ten veterans facing each other in a square-off. "From your reaction, I take it you got the message as well, Lord Commander?" Kol enquired.

"Yes, If you were paying attention in The Dark Prince's chambers, you would have noticed that I had recieved a similar message," Helstrom remarked, just as three more eleven-strong squads, each led by respective leaders, raced down the corridor to greet them.

"Lord Commander Helstrom, and Dark Apostle Meddrak," greeted one astartes, who Meddrak hadn't taken the time to get to know that well. "The message is quite clear. There is an intruder in the building. However, we do not know who, or what is in the building with us."

"Well, evidently that was ovbious," snapped Helstrom sarcastically. From a reading in his helmet, Meddrak could tell that the new arrival was a follower of Khorne, and from his recollections, the followers of the Dark Prince deeply distrusted the followers of the Blood God.

"My fellow Commanders," interrupted Kol Meddrak, stepping in between the two, who were close to blows already. "Before we start a fight with our own allies, might it not be wise to confind with the Commander in the sector belonging to the Changer of Ways? Surley it would be the best thing to do, to ask the Commander if he has detected anything odd in the Sea of Souls as of late."

"Aye," Helstrom agreed with Meddrak, stepping back. "Then we will know if our foe has decided to enter our fortress by the use of the warp. I like your thinking, Dark Apostle."

"My Lord, since when have I ever let you down?" asked Kol with a grin, causing Helstrom to laugh. Even Dark Aspotles could be humorous when there was a need for it.

"Well then," Helstrom announced. "My Astartes, about turn. We head for the Chamber of Tzneetch."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad's dreams were turmoil incarnate. They had been for years, now. He would never forget his escape of the Imperial Fists, nor the Cleansing of the Chagock system. He could never escape the Terror of Alangtite, yet one recent experience haunted him even now.

Ferrero. Vlad could not escape his expression after Vlad had abandoned the warband, even if only for a few, precious minutes. Vlad could never face Ferrero again.

Suddenly, Vlad stirred from his half-sleep. He sensed movement in his chambers. Slowly waking himself up, Vlad activated his power fist. The weapon hummed into life. Something moved right in front of Vlad's bed. Roaring, Vlad snapped his eyes open, leapt, and clawed at the figure. His weapon ripped through the flesh of the figure, producing a mewling scream as the man died. Vlad suddenly realised that they were cultists, providing Vlad with food. Apologising, Vlad sat back down on the bed, and switched off his weapon. The cultists muttered on, clearing away the body, and leaving him. Vlad ate, ravenously, as he doubted he had eaten in weeks. Having sated his hunger and thirst on rich foods, Vlad decided to take a stroll around the fortress. Pulling his hooded cloak tight around him, Vlad moved anonymously, until he reached a corridor. Suddenly, he saw a flash of silver.

Starting, Vlad followed the flash. Rounding a corner, Vlad saw the figure disappear from view. But it was unmistakeable. The figure was one of Modeus' silver terminators, of the Relictors. Somehow, Modeus still followed them, still watched them. Vlad cursed, and ran to catch up. Putting his hand on the shoulder of the terminator, Vlad asked him what he was doing here. The terminator ignored him, hit a button, and disappeared in a flash.

"Damn," thought Vlad. He would have to tell the others... but he couldn't face Ferrero. Vlad grabbed the nearest cultist, and ordered him to speak into Vlad's vox for him, dictating what he should say.

Suddenly, all the old members of Modeus' warband heard a frightened cultist in their ears, telling them to meet an old ally in the fortress gardens, to discuss the appearance of one of Modeus' silver terminators. Hoping they would come, Vlad hurried to the gardens, concealing himself in a corner, and pulling up his cloak around him.

There, he waited.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal took the backseat as Ghazan and Kol started to converse, she was content to sit idly by and watch everything in the room. She took a sip from her drink as she saw both the Commander of the Slaneesh forces and Kol reach up to their ears. They were receiving a message over their own vox systems. Kol quickly made his goodbye before he left, and Racheal watched as the Slaneesh commander did the same, gathering up ten of his warriors. Something was going down inside the fortress, something that was required for the commanders to take attention to.

She turned to Ghazan, _"Wonder what's going on. Obviously we aren't trusted enough yet for them to tell us what is going on, but we can find out I am sure."_ She flashed a grin at Ghazan, as she readied her own weapons. _"Lets go find out shall we?_" She went too leave but she stopped short. She received a message from some unkown source, possibly the intruder. It said that they should meet in one of the gardens and that he seemed to know the members of the warband. She looked at Ghazan, _"Well he seems to know about you and the others, so the dark sisters myself included are anonymous to him. Lets go shall we?"_ If needed she could find an overlooking position to fire upon, but she hoped that it wouldn't come to that. This unknown source clearly knew all of the marines in the warband well, she was an enigma to him though as was her sister Zena. She was fortunate that she hadn't changed her vox channel yet, or she never would have picked up on what he had said. For now she was content enough to follow Ghazan as he led the way.


----------



## komanko

The thousand son sorcerer listened while Nerr’ak reported, he did not even look at Nerr’ak but he got the feeling that the sorcerer is valuing him, he could feel the fabrics of the warp around the sorcerer, the warp was extremely thin around him and he got have sworn that he saw reality torn several times for a mere second. Nerr’ak could feel the sorcerer trying to reach into his mind and learn more about Nerr’ak, although not a very private person Nerr’ak had no intention of letting the Thousand Son see his memories and thoughts so he strengthened his defensive walls and the sorcerer left them, maybe because he saw that Nerr’ak noticed or maybe because he respected his privacy, anyway for now this question will remain unanswered. Zena was nearby and she seemed to be unaware of the small battle that just happened between the two. Quickly finishing his report he focused his attention at the sorcerer to see how he will react.

The Thousand Son only sighed and before answering Nerr’ak and his question he turned to Zena and answered her question, Nerr’ak did not bother listening he was preoccupied with the surroundings that still amazed him, “_*So much knowledge in such a distant place*_.” He thought while the sorcerer continued answering Zena’s question. Once the sorcerer finished answering her questions he turned his view to Nerr’ak, “_*That marine is my apprentice Zamiel Taurus, one of the strongest sorcerer's within this warband, he is currently using a technique which I taught him which allows you to shred the essence of a daemon to pieces without doing anything physical, impress me enough and ill have him teach you it. Well I shall leave you two to your own devices until I need you, and if you are wondering who I am, I am Commander Mortez Xynx. Leading of all marines dedicated to the changer of ways within the warband, serve me well and you will be rewarded with power, fail me and i shall have you fed to the chaos spawns we keep within the dungeons. Now you are dismissed*_." He said. This was an extremely short answer which did not cover much but it was exactly what he expected from a great sorcerer of Tzeentch, not to mention from a Thousand Son. The questions which Nerr’ak asked were also some kind of a test he decided to put the sorcerer through and the answers he got were exactly what he hoped and expected. After the sorcerer finished his words he waved at Nerr’ak with a dismissive hand and turned back to the altar to continue doing whatever he did before.

Nerr’ak turned away from the sorcerer and walked to the center of the room, he was surrounded with knowledge and power and the only thing that stood between him and those things was his own mind capacity. So he begun, Nerr’ak walked chose a random shelf and took out a book, it was a book about the warp and the demons infesting it. It looked old and surely was supposed to crumble to dust decades ago, but thanks to the sorcery of Tzeentch it survived and was kept here for the future so more people could read it as the perils of the warp were important to know and beware of. Before he even began to read the book Nerr’ak got the strange gut feeling that something is not alright, it was this very feeling that warned him before bad things happened and it was this feeling that saved his skin many times during his life as a renegade on the run from the agents of the Imperium. Nerr’ak put the book back to his place directly where it was before, between a book about sorcery and a book about planets in some distant system and then he looked back. Nothing was happening and it was strange because when this gut feeling kicked in something always happened, for a moment he thought that maybe he needs to adjust to the place and maybe he was wrong.

Nerr’ak noticed Zena at one of the rooms corners also going through various books, yet she seemed to be unaware of anything which is going to happen, she was calm and it did not seem that she was expecting something so even if there was some sort of plan to eliminate Nerr’ak which he always thought there is it would not go off now. Nerr’ak already gave up on that weird feeling he had when suddenly the chaos sorcerer from the Thousand Sons, Mortez Xynx, tilted his helm slightly with an invisible force, “_*Using magic like this wont impress anyone*_.” Nerr’ak thought annoyed by Mortez’s lack of physical acting. For a moment Nerr’ak’s mind wondered away as he remembered that he has his own apprentices under him, he must have their allegiance stay with him as he needs helpers to find information and other various things for him. Nerr’ak refocused his view and looked at the sorcerer; he was already back at his meditation like nothing happened at all. 

Yet a moment later things did change and Nerr’ak then knew that his gut feeling was not in vain. In a mere moment the room became full with activity as chaos marines took up their bolters and other weapons, organized themselves in squads and went out of the fortress’s library. After the whole mess was finished and everyone disappeared down different and unknown corridors to Nerr’ak the library was left nearly empty, the people left populating it were only several aspiring sorcerers, Mortez the Thousand Son and Zena the Dark Sister. Nerr’ak knew that he won’t be able to get any info from Mortez and Zena knew exactly as much as he did. So he turned to the aspiring apprentices. At the moment that Nerr’ak looked at the aspirers he knew that he won’t get anything out of them, they were clearly loyal to Mortez and if not loyal then afraid of him more then they from Nerr’ak. The aspirers looked at him with distrust and even disrespect it was like that they felt protected under Mortez’s rule and thought that Nerr’ak won’t hurt them if he felt the need to. Yet they were wrong, Nerr’ak will kill them if he will have a need to but now he did not have any need as bloodshed will be unhelpful right now and he did not want to stain the room with the blood of unworthy foes.

Nerr’ak scoured the room around him to see if he could see anything of use but no such thing existed there. Suddenly the most unexpected happened, Nerr’ak got a message through the vox from Vladimir. Nerr’ak remembered that Vladimir disappeared after one of the battles and it was rather weird to get a message from him yet it did not matter, he asked everyone to meet at the fortress’s garden as he had something important to tell them. This was peculiar indeed, and Nerr’ak never expected getting voxed by Vladimir. Still it was better than staying here with those filthy and unworthy aspirers. He looked at Zena she got back to her books, only then Nerr’ak remembered that she did not know Vladimir and he did not know her so she probably never got any message. Deciding that it would probably wiser to get her going with him then leaving her here with such a powerful sorcerer and stupid apprentices. Nerr’ak approached her while covering himself in his robes and putting on his hood, this left only Nerr’ak’s vortex black eyes visible. “_*Come with me dark sister, we have things to attend to*_.” He said half whispering. 

Not waiting for an answer Nerr’ak marched to the other side of the room where he left his weapons, upon reaching that part of the room Nerr’ak picked up his things, putting the bedlam staff on his back, his force sword strapped to the right leg and his bolt pistol to the left. He then finished equipping himself with his jump pack and putting his many hidden knifes in their place. He took one look back and gestured Zena to follow him. Not waiting for her to act he moved on. He marched quickly through the corridors, some of them he memorized from before others he went to by following sings. Still all of them looked nearly the same but they had things that made them special which helped Nerr’ak memorize the new corridors and room he passed through. His steps were quick and silent and he was caught up in thoughts, so he kept silent and did not even notice if Zena was following or not. Still he was headed to the gardens and in there things will become clearer.


----------



## Necrosis

It seemed mastering the basic was going to be harder then she thought. In fact she was going to need a master. But who would take one that couldn’t even understand the basics, what chances did she have of finding a master. No, this was all part of Tzeentch plan. Perhaps there was one who might take her as an apprentice, Nerr’ak. Even if she had not mastered the basic it was possible that he would still accept her, after all they were from the same warband. He was probably already planning something, a way to over throw the current leader and take over himself. 

She decided to place the book down but before she could place it back it seemed Nerr’ak sent a whisper to her. He said something about how they had to attend something. Could he read her mind? Reading minds probably wasn’t beyond his ability but to read her mind was a different story. She had long learned on how to protect it, in fact she had two types of defenses. First was her own iron will and mental strength that many sisters were taught. This allowed them to safe guard their minds verse pskyers. The second defense was her own psyker training that she received on Terra before she was transferred to the Inquisition. To breach one wall was one thing but to breach both was to show true power and knowledge.

Regradless Zena followed him. It was after all possible that she was over thinking the whole thing. He may have called her for another reason all together. As she followed him Nerr’ak made his way to the other side of the room where he had left his weapons. He equipped them and seemed to no longer pay attention to her. Zena still followed, for now her question would have to wait. Something was going on, something important; something that Tzeentch had put in motion. Zena would now play the role given to her.


----------



## Anfo

Hann waited in the room, hoping something interesting would happen. Nothing was though, the only thing happening was that the Black Legionare was killing random cultists in different ways. He looked as bored as Hann. Looking around Hann though he had seen Vlad eairlyer, but he was gone now it seemed. Hann almosed wished he was with him, at least he'd have someone to talk to...

Hann saw some sudden movement. Looking up Hann saw his 'leader' listen to his vox bead. Quickly he motioned his hand and other members of the Black Legion walk in. The all leave, quite hurridly, down one of the halls. As Hann started to push himself up to see where they went, his vox opened and he listened to a message from Vlad. Hann looked around, none of the other marines in the room seemed to care about what was happening. As quickly as he could Hann got his equipment ready and left for the gardens.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: As you and the other leaders of the different parts of the Garronds warband make their way to the halls of the changer of ways you can see it is completely empty save for a few new members and the aspiring sorcerers practicing their spells. At the far end of the hall is the alter where as always is the Thousand Sons Sorcerer, Mortez Xynx. As you and the other commanders slowly approach the sorcerer he stands up and turns to face you with his staff in hand. "I know what it is you have come to ask me fellow servants of the gods, and the answer is that i do not know why the intruder is here but that he is a normal marine wearing ancient terminator armour, and that he is in someway linked to our newest arrivals. So i would suggest that you go and seek them out" with that Mortez turns around and kneels back at the alter leaving you and the other commanders to finish your search for the intruder and then after go and find the newest arrivals to question them.

Vladimir: As you stand in the corner wrapped in your cloak waiting for the others to arrive you think over the many reasons why the reclitors marine as here. Was he watching for on behalf of Modeus? Was he here just to check of the opposition? Or maybe searching for something? As you continue to hide going over the many different reasons why you hear movement from your left, readying your weapon you can see the forms of Ghazan and Rachael appear through one of the door ways, to your right you can see Nerr'ak and Zena enter, from the opposite side of you Hann enters the garden, obviously Ferrore has decided not to come and join you in this meeting for your cowardly actions a few days ago, clearly you will have to ask one of the others to tell him. You then decide it best to reveal yourself and tell the others what you have seen and think. 

Rachael and Ghazan: Both of you are the first to arrive at the garden that Vladimir is supposed to be located, a few moments after looking around the door opposite to where you entered and the Dark Sister Zena along with the Chaos Sorcerer Nerr'ak enter, but still no sign of Hann, Vladimir or Ferrore. As you greet each other the door to your left opens and Hann appear alone with no Ferrore or Vladimir. As you wonder where the other to are from your right side appear Vladimir who tells you what he has seen and what he thinks. Only Ghazan would have any idea what Vladimir is talking about. Rachael is going to need to ask Ghazan or one of the others to explain. After being told what Vladimir has found you should give your input.

Nerr'ak and Zena: Both of you arrive to see that both Ghazan and Rachael are already in the garden that Vladimir is supposed to be located, after exchanging a brief greeting you wonder where Vladimir, Hann and Ferrore are before the door to your right opens and Hann enters alone without Vladimir or Ferrore. Only after you five have gathered does Vladimir from himself from your left hand side and starts to explain what he has seen and what he thinks. Only Nerr'ak would have any idea what Vladimir is on about. Zena is going to have to ask Nerr'ak or one of the others what exactly Vladimir is on about. After being told what Vladimir has found you should give your input.

Hann: As you walk through the halls to the location that Vladimir told you to meet you are confronted by two large doors that lead out into a medium sized garden like plaza, infront of you down the path way you can see four members of your old warband: Zena, Rachael, Ghazan and Nerr'ak, but there is no sight of Ferrore or Vladimir until you get closer to the group when Vladimir reveals himself by stepping out from the shadows of a tree. Vladimir then proceeds to explain what he has seen and what he thinks to all of you. After being told what Vladimir has found you should give your input.

Ferrore: Ignoring the message from Vladimir you remain within the hanger with the other tech-marines and chaos vehicles. The remaining part of your old armour that hasn't been incorporated into your new suit is the chest guard that has the holes of the daemons weapon in it. After mourning its damage you turn to walk into the hanger where a dark Tech-priest(not marine) walks up to you, hanging you some equipment and points at a chaos dreadnought in the middle of the hanger who is partially in a sitting stance and appears to be ignored by all the other tech-priests and tech-marines. The tech-priests tells you that it is your job to fully repair the armoured shell and internal parts of the dreadnought before he leaves to go oversee the repair of a land raider. As you approach the dreadnought you can see that it every part of the dreadnought has been damaged apart from the life sustaining sarcophagus where an ancient warrior is held within, it seems you allow have to repair this ancient warrior. As you assess where you should start first the Tech-Commander appears next to you and with a slight crackle of his vox unit tells you "You and you alone will repair Brother Drakhar to his former glory as i wish to test your skills. If you succeed in doing this by the end of the blood tournament i shall offer you a position as one of my tech-lieutenants who oversee one fifth each of this armada of vehicles, now tell me warrior. Are you up to this challenge?"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad sat in the secluded area of the garden, swathed in shadow. The night dripped from him, like a physical substance, as he sat and waited.

Why had the terminator been there? What purpose did it have? Vlad was nonplussed. That Modeus was somehow, still, following them was impossible. The group had moved all over the place, Vlad even leaving at one point; yet still, Modeus could find them. Still, Modeus knew where they were. Maybe he was seeing things; but no, he had gripped the warrior's shoulder. He had been real. Solid, physical, alive.

As members of the group began to enter, Vlad watched and waited. From the left came Ghazan, the one who had shared the top floor with him when they fought the enemy warband, and another figure he did not recognise. From the right came Ne'rakk and another, and opposite came Hann. It was time.

Vlad stepped out boldly from the shadows, pushing back his cloak in sone swift movement.

"My old companions," said Vlad, respectfully, "and some new, I gather you here to speak of matters which have recently confronted me here. You may be aware of an "intruder" in this facility. I will tell you now; I have seen a Relictor. One of Modeus' silver terminators. He saw me, walked away, then teleported." Vlad let the message sink in. "I don't know how he followed us here, but somehow, Modeus still watches. And, also..." Vlad trailed off, noticing Ferrero's absence, "I apologise for my actions in the battle earlier. I hope to repair the damage I have done, but I do not ask for forgiveness."


----------



## deathbringer

It was a piece of beauty, repaired reforged and remade, the slightest touch showed familiarity and change, welcome and mistrust. He caressed it gently, marvelling at the seemless dexterity, at the supple sumptuous movements as the armour seemed to mold around his skin. Exact price, powerful. Dangerous.

This was the work of a master crafstman, whose skill surpassed his own upon so many levels. Fundamentally and practically. 

The armour gleamed upon him, his brain revelling in the sudden wash of electronic data of calibrations and tests his new mind agily performed, the data stored, compressed and re expanded as it flashed before his eyes.

Magnificent.

His eyes fell upon the broken chest plate.

Shattered, dented and fragmented by the impact of the blow. His servo arm probed searching for life, for a single spark, circuit by circuit he honored the dead, mantra by mantra flowing through his voxponder.

He wanted to cry, to cry more than these sickly secretions of oil and coolant, to weep to express emotion and bathe the lost in his tears.

He was beyond it. He was a plane of existance above such outpouring of grief. 

He was steel, harder than flesh, harder than stone.

Picking it up, he cast the remenants into the furnace. Hering it clank amongst the roar of flame below. So the cycle began again.

A techpriest awaited his departure, leading him wordlessly to one of the ancients who lay discarded and abandoned by the brethren. Groans emitted from his hull, multiple fracture and burns carressed his frame. Closer and closer and the ancient grew, wordless gurgles reaching his ears, the devestation upon his chassis becoming crevices, the flickering of his bionics, the rudimentary scans showing layer upon layer of damage, part after part, almost irreparable, barely salvageable. Test after test, hour after hour of gruelling work.

A presence behind him. the techcommander, four arms revolving with supressed lust. An honour indeed, the voxponder crackled and ferrore met the gaze

"You and you alone will repair Brother Drakhar to his former glory as i wish to test your skills. If you succeed in doing this by the end of the blood tournament i shall offer you a position as one of my tech-lieutenants who oversee one fifth each of this armada of vehicles, now tell me warrior. Are you up to this challenge?" 

His response was simple.

Two deep thuds upon his breast plate, a salute... challenge accepted


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The leaders of the warband, including Kol Meddrak, arrived at the chambers of Tzneetch. As they moved down the gigantic hallways, they kept their weapons holstered, each of their ten veterans weilding whatever weaponary they preffered. Khornate followers generally favoured close-combat weapons, wheras the worshippers of the Dark Prince carried weapons like Sonic Blasters.

The Dark Apostle and his Word Bearers formed a vanguard of the leaders search party, as they arrived in the large room in the centre of the Tzneetch chambers. Having been in this room before, Meddrak was used to the breathtaking architechture (*A/N:* _This may be spelt wrong_) that was around them. There was little followers of Tzneetch in the room, apart from a few recently inducted members. None of whom, were the most recent waves of new recruits, the Dark Apostle noticed with a frown. 

Meddrak noticed the leader of the worshippers of Tzneetch at the end of the room, atop a massive altar alinged with blue banners which potrayed the Changer of Ways and Lord Garrond in all their glory. The followers of the Blood God were increasing in their anger, as they hated sorcery in all its forms. He knew, were it not for the order of Garrond, the bloodthirsty warriors would have caused a war with the Tzneetch worshippers long ago. 

As the Dark Apostle and the other commanders approached the altar, they noticed the lead sorcerer, Mortez Xynx, get up from the finishing of his latest prayer and turn about to face the leaders. He grasped his staff in on hand, and cast an eerie glance at the followers of the Blood God, and the followers of Grandfather Nurgle. When he spoke, Xynx spoke quietly, each word spread out as though he was new to the language. "I know what you have come to ask me fellow servants of the gods, and I do not know why the intruder is here. However, I do know that the intruder is a corrupted astartes, clad in the fearsome tactical dreadnought armour. He also... linked in someway to our newest arrivals. It would be wise for you to seek out this intruder and put an end to anything that he has planned."

Not awaiting a response, Xynx turned around, and kneeled back down on the altar, and was soon lost in prayer to the Changer of Ways. Turning away from the room, they all remained silent until the blue coloured walls of the chambers turned back into a dark, looming grey. Commander Helstrom was the first to speak. "Brothers, the intruder clearly has a death wish if he wants to invade the fortress of Lord Garrond. He may have got in, but let me assure you, he will not get out alive. Split up! Take you veterans and search the fortress."

"I will find him first," spat the follower of Khorne. "And I will tear him limb from limb." With that, the Khorne Squads burst off, towards the ramparts. 

"I will cover the gateway and surrounding area," Commander Helstrom announced. "Commander Thesan has decided to take the ramparts."

"I will cover the throne room and the surrounding area," announced the tough, voice of Reanan, the astartes dedicated to Grandfather Nurgle. 

"And, I will cover the gardens, as they are nearest to my chambers," Kol announced finally, and departed, leaving two final words. "Good Hunting."


----------



## komanko

OOC: Sorry ahead for the short post.

It took less than five minutes to pass all the twisting and turning halls of the fortress and finally he arrived at the gardens. Looking back he saw Zena following him from behind making her way through the halls as well. Looking forward Nerr’ak saw Ghazan and Rachael, this raised a fake smile on his face, he never liked Slaanesh worshippers they were worse than the Khorne ones as they were hard to manipulate. Nerr’ak walked forward not wasting any time and quickly arrived at the center of the garden where Ghazan and Rachael also were. He nodded to both of them greeting them with no words, no words were needed.

Finally he settled down, he leaned on a pillar which was part of the gardens decorations, it was amusing to see a place of solitude and peace in a plant which was engulfed in was, still it did not affect Nerr’ak at all. Nerr’ak’s hood covered all of his face leaving nothing to be seen as he stood silently planning schemes and plans. While going over one of those plans Narr’ak remembered that they were also waiting for other warband members such as Ferrore, and Hann. When he thought of Hann he could not resist but to smile, he was a fool and a regular Khorne scum and now he was also an enemy of Nerr’ak for the shame that he brought on him. Yet Nerr’ak knew that Hann will not be able to kill him here as it will lead to an inner was in this seemingly stable warband. Chaos Lord Garrond will never accept such an action from such a new member of the warband, and it will probably lead to Hann’s execution if he tries it anyway. Slowly Nerr’ak’s mind left Hann and wondered about Vlad which disappeared from the last battle. He had an high regard of his own life which was good, it will help Nerr’ak manipulate him.

Finally everyone arrived. A few minutes passed in silence as no one knew what to do and then boldly stepping out of the shadows came Vladimir. The shadows engulfed him like clothing and seem to just wash away when he entered the light. A few seconds passed as he looked at each one and then he said, “_*My old companions, and some new, I gather you here to speak of matters which have recently confronted me here. You may be aware of an "intruder" in this facility. I will tell you now; I have seen a Relictor. One of Modeus' silver terminators. He saw me, walked away, then teleported.*_” Silence clouded everyone as Vlad let his message sink deeper into their conscious. ” _*I don't know how he followed us here, but somehow, Modeus still watches. And also I apologies for my actions in the battle earlier. I hope to repair the damage I have done, but I do not ask for forgiveness.*_” Then he finished his speech. Again the silence engulfed everybody, “_*This is impossible, Modeus can’t be alive, I checked it with the help of Tzeentch’s sorcery!*_” Nerr’ak shouted within himself. Slowly calming down Nerr’ak looked at Vlad and decided to use this opportunity to gather more allies. Stepping forward he looked at Vlad and said, “_*I welcome you back to the warband and hope that you will stay with us this time. Consider yourself forgiven, at least from my point of view as I can’t speak in the name of everyone here. Even though you did not ask for forgiveness you have mine as I don’t have much to forgive you about.*_” Nerr’ak then stepped closer to Vlad and whispered to him, only letting him hear, “_*It’s good to have you back but although you have my forgiveness you might want to speak with Ferrore as he is the one you hurt the most.*_” Nerr’ak then backed away and stepped back to his leaning zone on the pillar waiting to see how this event unfolds.


----------



## Anfo

Hann quickly walked through the hallways towards the gardens. He wondered what Vlad could want. Hann had though he had seen him earlier, but he never had a chance to speak with him. Hann then wondered what Vlad was doing in a garden. He never seemed to be the "Stop and Smell the Roses" type of guy. 

Hann stepped into the garden and saw other members of the warband. They all looked to be confused, seeing as Vlad was not there. Hann wondered why Vlad would call for them all to the garden, and then not be there himself. Once some of the other members arrived, Vlad appeared from the shadows,and spoke.

Hann listened. One of Modeus' terminators had been here. And it had left after being spotted. Modeus was still testing them. Modeus was still watching them, Hann thought, seeing how they reacted to different things. Modeus didn't want _his_ warband to be destroyed.

"How sweet of Modeus, he's watching after us." Hann said with a smile.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal and Ghazan moved through the fortress towards the gardens, Racheal checking each doorway and alcove with her bolter before they moved on. This could be a trap for all she knew, and she would be damned if she was caught unaware. She muttered a prayer to Slaneesh as they moved, ever the loyal servant to the prince of chaos. As they entered the huge gardens of the fortress, which made Racheal wonder to what purpose they provided.

It was a garden, a human thing not that of the forces of disorder. Their new master was a quirky one to say the least. As they arrived she noticed other members of the warband gathering, ones she recognised. Zena and the Tzeentch marine were their, as were all the members except for Ferrore. As they waited a hooded figure appeared, and dropped his hood. This must have been Vladamir, the one who sent out the message. He spoke of a terminator, one belonging to the same legion of their previous master being inside the fortress, obviously the intruder.

Racheal did not know what to say or do, the fact was she had little idea to what was actually going on, she would need someone to explain it to her. She looked over at Ghazan who seemed preoccupied, (the fact that he hasn't posted yet) "_What is going on Astartes"_, she growled to all that were assembled, _"You are going to have to explain to me who is this Modeus?"_


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Whilst making your way towards the garden's you get a vox-report from the other commanders that the intruder isn't at their locations and must be elsewhere in the fortress or they have already left through some means of teleportation or through the warp. While thinking if they have you reach one of the many doors that lead to the garden's and slowly push it open with a loud creak. Walking inside you can see that the garden's are completely empty from where you are standing. After looking around for a few moments you decided to take your troops and walk through the garden's to the part of the fortress dedicated to chaos undivided seeing as your search hasn't turned up any important results. On your way back to the undivided part of the fortress you can here some distant talking and decide to stealthily find out who and what it is and what they are talking about.

Ferrore: As you accept the challenge to repair the Dreadnought to its former glory the Tech-Commander lets out a cackling vox laugh as he slowly moves off giving you one last bit of advice. "May suggestion to you is to try and salvage what you can from his own system's and the old and out dated parts from the other dreadnoughts which have been discarded in a pile outside of this hanger." The Tech-commander then vanishes from view as he returns to his own private workshop as another dreadnought is wheeled into it. So it seems that the tech-commander has given you abit of help in telling you where to find parts but first you best find out what legion, chapter or warband this ancient used to belong to as it may help you with what weapons it would prefer to use once you manage to get it fully operational again. Walking closer to the ancient he lets out another gurgle of incoherent noise before you hear the whirl of gears trying to move so it can focus on you to see what you look like.

Vladimir: It appears that most of your fellow warband members have forgiven you accept Ferrore who clearly hasn't bothered to come and must be doing something important. Whether you decide to go and visit Ferrore to apologize to him is up to you, but after all you are a CHAOS MARINE why apologize to someone who may become your enemy in future and why should you care what other think about you leaving earlier? If they were smart they would of done the same. Looking around the group you can see that the others are deep in thought accept Rachael who has asked for one of you to explain who Modeus is and what is going on. Seeing as the others are busy you may aswell explain it to the Dark Sister as technically she is part of Modeus's old warband and should/if he return then she will need to know to show respect to someone who single-handedly killed a fully fledged Chaos Lord with sorcery. But first it may be wise to gather up around you and move to a more private location so possible enemies will not over hear your conversation.

Hann: Even though you may still hate Modeus and wish to take his place it seems that Modeus is indeed still watching over you and the others somehow even though he disappeared and according to Nerr'ak his soul wonder's the warp. While you stand there thinking of the possibilities there is a little niggling in the back of your mind as if some one or something is trying to get inside of your thoughts. As soon as you try to concentrate on this strange feeling it vanishes and must of just been your mind playing tricks on you as after all you are a chaos marine and the warp and daemons do like to torment those who follow the chaos gods.

Nerr'ak: Leaning on the pillar and observing the others from Modeus's warband infront of you, you try to think that maybe your attempt to locate Modeus earlier on had failed, maybe it was a daemon playing a trick on you to try and lure your soul into the warp? Thinking over if you had done the ritual correctly you decide that when you get the chance you will search the warp for Modeus's again to make sure that he is truly dead and it wasn't some Daemon playing tricks with you like Tzeentchy daemon's like to do. Snapping back to reality you can see the other members of the warband talking amongst themselves and Vladimir trying to explain who Modeus is/was to the Dark Sister Rachael as she joined the warband after Modeus's disappearance. You then get an uneasy feeling that someone is approaching the group and that maybe you should either leave the rest to get caught or warn them and try to move them away into a more private location to talk.

Rachael: Seeing as Ghazan is busy thinking on what Vladimir said, Vladimir himself explains to you who Modeus was and what he did. Now knowing who Modeus was you feel like that you would very much like to meet him if possible as he sounds very strong and may be a worthy leader rather than this Lord Garrond you are now currently serving under. Looking around the group you can see that the other Astartes are deep in thought and must be trying to figure out what they are going to do next. Maybe you should inquire to either Vladimir or the Sorcerer Nerr'ak about more Information on this Modeus as by the sounds of it he used to be a Loyalist Marine turned traitor during the 13th Black Crusade.

Ghazan: OOC: Ghazan hasn't been online for awhile so im moving him to an npc until he gets back.

Pydredd: Currently you are relaxing in the part of the fortress dedicated to Nurgle. The chamber itself is filled with the rotting bodies of other marines and cultists who worship the plague god. There are thousands of flies that buzz around the room and settle on the other nurgle marine's armour. At the far end of the chamber stands one of the Death Guard, the original chosen of Nurgle. The Death Guard you are looking at is in cracked and semi-broken artificer armour which clearly marks him out as the leader of all nurgle warriors or maybe the lieutenant as earlier you saw another Death Guard marine go off with some nurgle marine's in search of something. When you were brought to this place you were told to report to one of the two Death Guard with the amount of warriors to bring to the warband and maybe while your talking to him you could find out more about the new master you serve, Lord Garrond.

Zena: OOC: Necrosis is taking a break from roleplaying so im moving Zena into an npc.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad allowed what he had said to settle in. It wasn't often that such rare occurrences happened so frequently, and so the appearance of this terminator was truly astonishing. Flexing his black power fist, Vlad suddenly became wary of the open space that the garden was. Whilst he could see if anyone was coming, if they did then there would be nowhere to hide. They were surrounded with nothing but bushes and flowers.

Suddenly, a female voice spoke out. A servant of Slaanesh whom Vlad did not recognise spoke out, asking who Modeus was. Annoyed that somebody who he had not voxed had come along anyway, Vlad's reply was sharp. He advanced upon the woman aggressively;

"Modeus is our master!" spat Vlad, "he is our Chaos Lord, and we still owe our fealty to him. He disappeared and was claimed dead by sorcery, yet evidence persistently disputes this. You were not one of his chosen warriors, which leads me to wonder why you're even here at all." Vlad flexed his power fist again, "It leads me to wonder whether or not we can trust you."

Vlad looked around, waiting for the reactions of those around him. Perhaps this servant of Slaanesh had been with the warband for a while now, but Vlad doubted it. She was not a warrior of Modeus, and Vlad did not trust her.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

JUST AS KOL, supported by his astartes, walked towards the gardens, his vox report crackled into life. "Lord Meddrak, This is Commander Helstrom... It appears we have a..." the person on the other end of the vox paused slightly, leaving only the static voxlink. "...A situation. The newest occupants to our warbands appear not to be at their destinations in the castle. They must be elsewhere in the fortress, or they have already disobeyed the laws of the Tournament and fled their new master. Go, Dark Apostle, Find them. Helstrom out."

"As you command, Lord Helstrom," replied Meddrak with a grim smile. "The newcomers will be located. Also, inform me if you capture the intruder. I would love to know if the enemy has been captured, Over."

"You will know when the sparks lit up the night," Helstrom responded. "For the Dark Prince."

"For the Ruinous Powers," Meddrak responded, and finished with, "Good Hunting. Meddrak Over and Out." 

The Dark Apostle finished his comment, and cut the vox before turning to his veterans. He began to realise that whilst there was nothing here, the corrupted astartes seemed to have avoided the chaos undivided section of the fortress. The Hunt had begun. 

++++++

As they entered the section devoted to Chaos Undivided, whispers, all male astartes apart from a few female, could be heard from across the room and the speakers were out of sight. Deciding to keep his own voice to a low whisper, Kol Meddrak began, "Advance Slowly. Listen to what these speakers are saying, and do not give yourselves away, Bearers of the Word. Good Hunting."


----------



## hippypancake

Pydredd sat in his chair looking around the room. There were plenty of bodies in it, all in different degrees of decay, and all were different sizes. He could make out cultists, traitorous guardsmen, and even the occasional Marine. The room itself was also dedicated to nurgle, it was a grotesque beauty of rotten flesh, coagulated blood, and body parts. Flies filled the room and made it difficult to see, the buzz of their wings a low constant hum that broke the silence.

Finally Pydredd's eyes fell on the Death Guard Marine. He could feel a sense of envy deep within. _The Death Guard_, the first of Grandfather Nurgle's chosen, and chose this Marine was, his artificer armour was cracked and broken, mold and fungi protruded from the breaches in armour and had solidified to become just as hard as the armour. The man's face...moreso what was left of it, was covered in boils, blisters, and other pus and diseased things, his eyes were black beads that could barely be seen through the swollen, rotten flesh, his nose was completely gone, being replaced with two slits, and his mouth...it was horrific and beautiful to look upon, an gaping hole with small sharp teeth that lined the entirety of his mouth. When he spoke spittle and phlegm could be seen flying from his mouth.

Pydredd spat a wad of pus and mucus onto the floor before speaking. *"Hello Brother, it is a pleasure to meet one...of your status."* He whispered, his voice barely heard over the buzz of flies which had started to collect on the Death Guard. *"Hello and welcome Brother."* the Death Guard simply said, his voice the sound of squelching innards. *"Forgive me if I don't understand. It appears to me that you are in charge here, but I've been told of a Lord Garrond that is in charge. However I've been told to talk to you about joining this...warband."* Pydredd started, *"Perhaps you could tell me what exactly is this about, who is Garrond? what warband? and who are you?"*


----------



## komanko

With the stone pillar to his back Nerr’ak was nigh invisible to those who came from behind him. He observed the reunition of the “famous” warband. Many stayed in silence, not speaking their mind and not reacting in a visible way to the new information which was given by Vlad. Still the fact that he was nearly invisible to anyone who comes from behind gave him the arrogance to ponder and view some of the questions he had in mind. “*I shall presume that I have not completed the ritual correctly*…” He thought to himself not willingly admitting that maybe his skill was not enough at the time to find Modeus at the vast reaches of the warp. “*Or was it the hand of fate, was it Tzeentch who had decided to intervene with my actions, is he guarding Modeus? And if it does what does it make Modeus, not many figures are guarded by the sacred gods of chaos*…” The questions filled his mind like buzzing flies, annoying him and spreading more questions from the questions which were answered. Very soon Nerr’ak began to doubt the fact that Modeus was dead. “*There are ways to avoid*… *Death*.” Nerr’ak muttered not knowing if anyone heard what he said. Realizing that something was not quite correct in their situation but not yet able to put his finger on it, Nerr’ak snapped out of his dream like state and blinked his eyes to refresh the view.

It was just in time to hear Vlad spitting out angrily at the Rachael, “*Modeus is our master! He is our Chaos Lord, and we still owe our fealty to him. He disappeared and was claimed dead by sorcery, yet evidence persistently disputes this. You were not one of his chosen warriors, which leads me to wonder why you're even here at all. It leads me to wonder whether or not we can trust you*." Approaching Vlad Nerr’ak put a hand on his shoulder and said, “*Modeus is not OUR master, Modeus is YOUR master*… *Vlad*._* I*_… *am a master of my own fate and trust only Tzeentch, and if you are wise you should do the same*… *Trust your gods not your mortal masters or daemon overlords*… *By saying that Rachael was not chosen by Modeus you are branding yourself a fool Vlad*… *She wasn’t chosen by him because she was not there when he chose his champions. If she was there maybe he would have chosen her*…” Menacingly whispering into Vlad’s ear, trying to instill a feeling of doubt and fear into Vlad’s mind he said “_*Instead of you*_… _*Is that what you are afraid off dear Vlad*_?” Smiling he backed away like nothing was said yet he hoped that the seeds of doubt have been planted and in time Vlad will come to him for help. “*Also you can’t really afford to make more enemies in the warband right now as you are indeed in a fragile state my friend*.” It was weird to say that, he never used this word… Not even while scheming yet it was powerful and instilled a feeling of friendship and trust while it was not really there. “_*Vlad, make amends with the lady it’s for your own good*_.” Waving a dismissive hand he walked away back to his previous place. For some reason the pillar was very to his liking.

Suddenly lifting his head higher, Nerr’ak straightened up in a weird way… Something was not right as the warp tingled around them in a pattern of a warning. It was time for them to leave and deciding to maybe further his “friendships” with others he walked right past the center of the circle saying, “*We are leaving. Now*!” Not explaining anything he moved back into the corridors and the halls of the mighty fort. If they won’t follow him an evil will befall them if they will probably another will catch them. His white robes seemed like they are reflecting the light from the halls, ironically he noticed only know the funny part in his robes. They were completely white, and white was the symbol of purity and hope which was exactly the opposite of Nerr’ak. Thus he grinned and gave out a small laugh. Nerr’ak made his way back to the hall of sorcery, to the unholy library. The thousand son still troubled his mind, he seemed like he could destroy the whole fort by himself and yet he was not the commander. It was weird, and reminded him of himself in some weird way. Sure Nerr’ak could not destroy a fort but he was physically stronger and mentally stronger than most of the others in the warband. At least that’s what he felt right now as he didn’t really fight most of them. Nerr’ak also felt that he should redo the ritual, he had to be sure this time and may be the library will help him concentrate as the warp was strong their.

P.S out of interest what did befall my apprentices? (The aspiring sorcerers I had.)


----------



## Lord Ramo

"Modeus is our master!" spat Vlad, "he is our Chaos Lord, and we still owe our fealty to him. He disappeared and was claimed dead by sorcery, yet evidence persistently disputes this. You were not one of his chosen warriors, which leads me to wonder why you're even here at all." Vlad flexed his power fist again, "It leads me to wonder whether or not we can trust you."

Racheal smirked at his reaction, she was not afraid of the Astartes, she was a servant of the dark prince, and was better than any other of the gods followers. *"I may not have been one of Modeus "Chosen" warriors, but I don't skulk around. I wonder to why the techmarine hasn't come here, is it something to do with you? How come I haven't seen you with the warband oh chosen one? Something you did perhaps?"* She asked, her bolter levelled at his chest. A smile was on her face, and the sorcerer spoke up, telling Vladimir to stand down and apologise to her.

Racheal didn't expect an apology, nor did she need one. She had not taken any sought of offence from the marine, and had spoke back aggressively. She was not afraid of him, and wouldn't back down. Racheal stared him down before the sorceror moved into the centre of the circle._ "We are leaving now!"_ Racheal looked confused but evidently the sorceror knew what was going on, and that something was about to happen. Racheal moved quickly away from the circle, moving straight back towards the Slaneesh quarters, positive that Ghazan was behind her. She entered the quarters once more and was glad to see that few people had noticed that she had left.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan laughed. He couldnt contain himself hearing the weaklings words. "You, pathetic wretch, would lecture US on who we owe fealty to? You, who left us? You, who abandoned your comrades? I would sooner have this mortal at my side" Ghazan said motioning to Rachael "than you." 

"These others may have forgiven you Vladimir, but if there is one thing I share in common with that damned tech-marine, it is a strong distaste of cowards" Ghazan's light hearted tone betrayed the venom lacing his words.

"Whether Modeus is alive or not is regardless. Unless he plans on dying with his terminators fighting this entire warband and Garrond himself, he is inconsiquential." 

"This meeting was a waste of time. You have robbed myself and Rachael valuable time venerating the Prince of Pleasure. Consider yourself lucky I do not drag you back and offer your tortured and mutilated soul to Slaanesh." Ghazan laughed before the sorcerors words cut through the air. 

“We are leaving. Now!” Nerr'ak spoke, something in his voice giving voice to the urgency they must scatter

Looking around, Ghazan watched the group scatter quickly down the shadowy corridors. He found Rachael quickly departing back the way they came. Following behind, Ghazan walked with her back to the Slaaneshi's quarters, safe in the knowledge that few noted their disappearance and far fewer seemed to even acknowledge their return.

"Do not trust any words out of that scum's mouth Rachael." Ghazan said walking through the heady fumes of the room alongside the woman. "He offers nothing but honeyed words and hollow promises."

"Modeus was a powerful warlord we served in the beginning of this blood tournament. Slaanesh blessed him with my services but...he disappeared. In the aftermath, I led the Prince of Pleasure's servants gloriously defending against the barbaric servants of the Blood God, the idiocy of Hann, and the schemes of Nerr'ak. I had thought we had buried Modeus from our minds but with Vlad's reappearance and his news....." Ghazan trailed off before shaking his head

"As I told Vlad, it does not matter. If Modeus comes to claim us we will see if he is worthy. Until then, I would advise you praying and offering praise to Slaanesh and prepare yourself for any trouble that may come our way."

Ghazan began to walk off before turning around and smiling

"And Dark Sister, beware the sorceror. His lies almost got me killed. He is not to be trusted at all. His soul belongs to the Liar God and he will see you damned for eternity in one of his schemes." Ghazan said before walking off to find something to entertain himself


----------



## revan4559

Vladimir: After Nerr'aks warning that you should all leave now, you make your way back to the part of the fortress dedicated to chaos undivided. On your way back you encounter a small box which is stamped with the symbol of the Relictors chapter, the chapter Modeus is from. Taking it without hesitation and hiding it without your cloak you decide it will be best to open it and find out what is inside after getting to a secluded place where only you can see what is inside, maybe Modeus had ordered one of his terminators to leave this behind for his loyal warband members? (Go to a place where you will be hidden and open the box, once you do then read the following spoiler. the spoiler is for VLAD ONLY)



Once in a secluded and hidden space you open the box to find a vox-recording and some equipment to play it. Once you plug it in the message starts to play, the voice on the vox recording is one you may be over joyed to hear, its Modeus. "Fellow members of the warband which i formed during the first days of the blood tournament, to some of your disappointment, hann, I am still alive and im currently busy engaged in negotiations with dark powers behind your comprehensions to secure us all great power. Now some of you may be doubtful about this information but know this. I SHALL return at the end of the blood tournament to reclaim the warband i created along with all the winnings from the tournament. Those that have remained loyal to me shall be rewarded, those that have not shall, well lets say they will be begging for death by the time i am finished with them." The message then cuts out. What you do with this information is your choice. Do you keep it a secret from the others and surprise them all? or play them the message aswell?


Kol: As you get closer to where the talking you hear one of them say its time to leave, and before you can react the group has dispersed and gone back to their individual parts of the fortress. Muttering some curses to the chaos gods you decide that you will hunt down each of the new members one by one and find out what they were talking about and how exactly they are linked to the intruder. You decide that you are going to start with the newest members that are worshipers of the Lord of Pleasure, Slaanesh. Turning away you gather up your men and head towards the chambers of slaanesh. 

Pydredd: The Death-guard lets out a laugh that sounds like rolling thunder before answering your questions. "You are part of the warband that was recently won by one of Garronds troops, so you now belong to this warband. Lord Garrond is the chaos lord that leads this warband, as he has done for the last three hundred years, he is your new master. As for who i am. I am Commander Nath'zem Pestile, commander of all nurgle blessed and worshipers in Lord Garronds warband. In short you answer to me before Lord Garrond. Now tell me servant of the plague lord, how many troops do you bring to the warband?"(ill pm you what troops you command). After listening to what troops you bring the Death Guard looks over your arm. "Hmmm, Mark III Iron Armour, i haven't seen that armour since the crusade under the carrion-god. Its very out dated. Go to the hanger located in the west of the fortress and tell the Tech-Commander i sent you, he shall equip you with better armour and weapons."

Nerr'ak: After making your way back inside of the library your head starts to hurt for some strange reason. At first as if its a mild head ache but by after a few minutes it feels as if the gods of the warp are battling inside of your mind. Having no idea what is going on you decide to try and meditate to clear your mind. As you take your meditation stance some door to forgotten knowledge in the back of your mind is opened and understanding on two new aspects of the warp flood into your memories and abilities. The gain of information is so great and painful even your astartes mind can not handle it and you black out. After waking from what seems hours you check your armors chronometer to find that only five minutes have past. What ever happened you have no idea, but as you look about you notice that your left hand is on fire and your right hand surrounded by lightning which are both formed through the warp. (Nerr'ak now knows the abilities of Fire Blast(like shooting flames from his finger tips) and Lightning Bolt(like star wars force lightning).

Rachael: After returning to the part of the fortress dedicated to slaanesh you notice that the chambers of the slaaneshie warriors are almost empty. Clearly those sent to look for the intruder still haven't returned yet. Both you and Ghazan should go and act like you never left the slaaneshie part of the fortress because if anyone finds out that you did they may link you in with the intruder which could be very bad for you as Chaos Astartes are well known for their brutal interrogation techniques. You also think that maybe you should think about looking for some better equipment as eventually you may have to fight some more astartes during the blood tournament.

Ghazan: After returning to the part of the fortress dedicated to slaanesh you notice that the chambers of the slaaneshie warriors are almost empty. Clearly those sent to look for the intruder still haven't returned yet. Both you and Rachael should go and act like you never left the slaaneshie part of the fortress because if anyone finds out that you did they may link you in with the intruder which could be very bad for you as Chaos Astartes are well known for their brutal interrogation techniques. Walking around the hall you decide it may be best to go and check on your personal suit of terminator armour and maybe take it to hanger were all the tech-marines are housed to try and get it repaired so you can wear it into battle.(your terminator armour is at 40% you cant wear it until its at 100%).

Hann: (you may not have posted for the last update but ill update for you anyway). After returning to the part of the fortress dedicated you Undivided you notice that most of the undivided marines have disappeared and appear to be searching for the intruder or performing tasks for Lord Garrond. You have still yet to make your mind up whether or not that Modeus could still be alive is a good or a bad thing. But at the very least you should take your weapons and armour to the tech-marines housed in the fortress's hanger to get the minor damaged repaired and ask them whether or not that can attach a fire arm to your combat shield.

Ferrore: OOC: need you to reply to the previous update before we can continue with your part.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The Dark Apostle cursed underneath his breath as he watched the last shadow of the group vanish from view, unable to catch who he or she was. Guesturing to his elite Word Bearers, the squad which called themselves Eternal Hatred, they emerged from cover. "They vanished," cursed Meddrak, speaking to the squad's aspiring champion, who had begun to mutant, and was now boasting a purple coloured Daemonic Claw, in the same shade as his armour. He didn't need to know that the champion was Brother-Slaughterer Nethayis, and one of Meddrak's closest allies, and would have been counted among the ones that would instantly follow the Word Bearer, should he chose to rebel against Lord Garrond.

"I know, my lord, do you want me to persue them?" asked Nethayis, as the cohort of Eternal Hatred merged behind their leader, forming two ranks of five corrupted astartes each. 

"No, my champion," responded the Dark Apostle with a wicked smile, unseen beneath his dark coloured helmet. "I have another task for you. You will acompany me, but remain outside the fortress dedicated to the Dark Prince. I will enter there alone, and attempt to confront the new arrivals. If things go... awry, I will vox you. Do not let me down, Nethayis."

"I will never disobey you, my lord," bowed the Aspiring Champion, who turned to his squad. "Eternal Hatred, you heard what Lord Meddrak said, follow him and wait at the chambers of the Dark Prince!"

Ten voices rang out at once across the night.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad was disappointed that none of the assembled marines seemed to even care that one of Modeus' warriors had appeared out of nowhere. That they had forgotten all about him, and made new bonds of fealty, forgetting him forever; Vlad was disappointed. Throughout his life, he had never lead; it only caused trouble. To survive, you follow; he had followed each of his leaders until their own deaths, but each time Vlad would not take over their old warbands, or raiding parties; no, he would slip away, and find a new warrior to serve under. Modeus wasn't dead, and so Vlad still served him. It was a philosophy that had kept him alive for centuries; he was not going to leave it behind now.

As everyone scattered like fearful sheep, Vlad too departed, disgusted by their cowardly behaviour. As he strode back through the vaunted walls of their new base, Vlad pulled his cloak over his armour and helmet. Suddenly, something caught his eye; a small, silver box, with the seal of the Relictors. Without hesitation, Vlad scooped up the small object, and hid inside the folds of his cloak. Making his was swiftly back towards the space given over to the Undivided, Vlad decided that his chambers were probably not the right location to open the box; they were likely bugged. Circling around the massive chamber, Vlad eventually saw a small staircase leading upwards. Bounding up the steps, Vlad reached a small door. Pushing it open, Vlad was startled to find a cultist inside, performing some kind of ritual upon the corpse of a dead woman. The body was covered in poorly-painted symbols of Slaanesh, daubed in blood.

Before the cultist could even utter a single word, Vlad reached out with his power fist, seized the man's head, and crushed it to a pulp between his armoured fingers. No sound was made, other than a muffled _*crump*_ as the skull was ground to powder. Throwing the body into the corner of the small chamber, Vlad kicked the dead woman's body out of the way of the floor, before opening the box.

Inside was a holo-tape, and some vox recording equipment. Vlad unfastened the audio cable, and attached it to his armour's power feed. Putting the tape into the vox-spinner, Vlad hit play, and listened.

*Contents of the tape are spoilers!*


Vlad was astounded by what he heard. The knowledge that he now held...it was...startling. Concrete, uncompromising proof.

Vlad would be loyal to Modeus, no matter what happened.

Stowing away the data-tape inside a small storage unit in his power armour, Vlad crushed the vox-recording system, and the box bearing the Relictor seal, with his power fist, before stuffing it forcefully down the throat of the dead cultist. He then carried the body outside the small chamber, and threw it out of the nearest window-port. Hopefully the dead man would not be missed.

Heading back downstairs, Vlad entered his chambers once more. Sitting down on the cot-bed, Vladimir Bo'reathkor thought over what he had heard. Perhaps he should share what he now knew? But then, what had happened last time? Those who should have been loyal to Modeus had just sniffed and walked away, noses through the roof. Perhaps Vlad should keep it to himself, safe in the knowledge that ultimately he will prove better for it.

Although, there was one person who hadn't turned up, one person he hadn't yet tried.

One person he knew he could not face.


----------



## komanko

It took a while but finally Nerr’ak reached the last couple of hallways which lead to the library. He emptied his mind a thing which he did not do for quite a while. He had to “restart” himself, as he had too much information inside his mind. One thing he liked to do is to push back information into the dusty areas of his mind, they are still accessible but will not jump into every thought of his. He decided to do it before entering the library as he was more vulnerable while doing that, the fact that he actually stopped before entering the library was actually due to his fear from the Thousand Son, he did not doubt that the Son could easily break his mind and read it and Nerr’ak wished to hide as much information as possible away from him. It was certainly amusing to see the Thousand Son serving Garrond, yet it was more frightening then amusing because Nerr’ak could only imagine what power Garrond holds that made the Thousand Son serve him. On the other hand it could simply be out of respect or an order of Tzeentch. Nonetheless it didn’t matter. Freezing in his stand for about fifteen seconds Nerr’ak pushed back unnecessary information into the back of his mind, erasing everything not useful and locking the useful information. Finishing that; he felt much more refreshed and even a little better physically, lighter in some sort of way. Blinking several times, Nerr’ak regained the sense of awareness around him and then started moving forward towards the library, more confidant than he was before. Still the question of Modeus remained…

A few steps before entering the library Nerr’ak’s thoughts were interrupted by a small headache which came to him suddenly. It did not make any sense for him to have this ache but he simply ignored it, maybe he got some of the Nurgle worshipper’s disease he amusingly thought to himself. Nerr’ak then made the last steps and finally entered the library. It was frightingly silent. Suddenly twitching his head in pain and closing his eyes Nerr’ak felt a sudden spike of pain racing through his mind, opening his eyes he immediately looked towards the Thousand Son’s location but it seemed like he was caught up with something completely different, some kind of a ritual. Still the pain quickly passed leaving him only with an annoying headache. He continued walking towards the inner part of the library and it still looked deserted, just like it was before. He still wondered where all the other marines are, yet he got the strange feeling that they were quite aware of the arrival of the Relictor and were looking for him. At any rate before he had time to ponder more the pain returned stronger than ever, Nerr’ak never experienced a pain like this, it was physical and mental at once. It was like his body and soul are burning in the cursed fires of the warp. Clenching his fists he let out a low growl of pain, using whatever energy and sense he got left in him; Nerr’ak dropped to his meditation stance, he couldn’t wait until he reached his room for that. 

Slowly closing his eyes Nerr’ak let the warp carry him away; he felt his soul lashing out of his body yet still held by a small tiny rope of life. The warp swirled and moved around his soul sending huge tidal waves at it. Nerr’ak never felt the warp this way but soon those tidal waves passed his soul and directly targeted his mind, smashing against it, trying to break it open. Finally after what seemed to be eternity Nerr’ak lowered his defenses and all the knowledge of the warp flooded his now less filled mind. He felt like ancient mysteries which resided inside him were unlocked, he grew stronger and more connected to the warp and he did not feel the pain anymore. Yet as quickly as the pain disappeared it returned, thrice stronger than before. Nerr’ak screamed in pain, he could hear himself but his body was completely numb and he had no control over it at all. The pain got more and more intense yet the knowledge continued flowing into him; he felt that if he would shut down himself now he will cut his connection to the information which was gained but finally he gave up when the pain was too much to bear, he felt his mind getting torn apart and his body burned and mutilated. Letting a terrible last scream of pain which echoed throughout the halls and through the whole library Nerr’ak blacked out.

Eons… Centuries… Decades… They all seemed to pass while Nerr’ak was gathering himself from the intense pain he just experienced. He finally woke up, the pain left, leaving no signs whatsoever except maybe the mental scaring it caused him. Trying to remember the pain, Nerr’ak simply did not manage too. He could not imagine this pain again because of the simple fact that he experienced it only once in his life and he knew nothing that could describe that amount of pain. The feeling of time completely slipped away from him and he quickly checked his chronometer, “*WHAT!? FIVE CURSED MINUTES!!??*” He roared in anger, the whole thing was taking place only five minutes! It seemed impossible, improbable. It was so intense so… godlike. It did not make any sense that it took only five minutes. Nonetheless time always worked against him and it was time to move on. Pushing himself up he heard a silent hiss and quickly the smell of burned paper filled his nostrils. Looking down he saw that his hand was burning and that a page was set a flame… Luckily an empty page. Only then he realized that his hand was burning and he was about to scream in what seemed to be pain, yet he did not feel it. Looking at his other hand he saw that it was covered in electric like waves. Nerr’ak smiled, “*Knowledge through pain! A fair trade indeed mighty Tzeentch*!” Nerr’ak praised loudly. Shaking his hands the flames and lightning disappeared, finally his loyalty was rewarded… A loyalty only to Tzeentch.

Yet there was no time to ponder and look at his new powers and abilities, if something it was time to discover Modeus’s fate ones and for all. Now that his connection with the warp grew stronger it was time to perform the ritual like it was needed to be performed before. Nerr’ak strode through the library gathering the necessary materials and books to enact the ritual. Reading through those books Nerr’ak quickly and precisely drew the runes and symbols which were described by the book. He then entered the circle of runes and with one last praise to Tzeentch he dove into the warp again, looking for Modeus.


----------



## Nightlord92

The subtly intoxicating fumes welcomed Ghazan back to Slaanesh's quarters. The slaves and servants around the hall seemed to not even take notice to himself and rachael returning; instead taking time now that most of their masters were gone to enjoy themselves. Taking his gauntlets off and setting them on a pedastal, Ghazan admired the perfection of his ritual scars and the symbols of the Dark Prince carved into him. Though he refused to admit it to himself listening to that coward Vladimir ramble on about Modeus still being alive had him more troubled than he cared to admit. _"Why would he chose him to speak to?" _the same thought race through his mind over and over. _"I brought him more glory and slaves than that wretch could ever hope to equal!"_

Ghazan sniffed as his nose instantly scented something sweet and metallic. Looking down to see deep crimson blood dripping down his hands from digging his fingers into his palm, Ghazan drove his fingers into them even harder. The sweet, sharp, pinprick pain soothed his troubled thoughts for a moment and Ghazan let out a relaxed sigh. Fretting over vlad would get him nowhere expect blaspheme against the Dark Prince in his own temple. 

Leaving Rachael to her own actions, Ghazan walked through the great hall towards one of his most prized possessions. Pushing the metallic doors painted with symbols of the Dark Prince open, Ghazan walked into a room the slaaneshi's were using to store their armor and relics. Walking past suits of archaic and rare pieces of armor, Ghazan found his prize in the backmost section of the room. 

Battered, beaten, and throughouly needing repairs, Ghazan's terminator armor was the most beautiful piece of equipment he had ever seen. Running his bloody hands over the artwork of destruction, Ghazan traced his drying blood onto the armor, painting symbols of Slaanesh and other heathen images that would have drove an ecclesiarichal priest to cut his eyes out. 

There were limitless potentials for this terminator armor in his hands, if only it was in working order! Ghazan would be damned before he allowed one of the tech-marines of Garrond to handle his armor. He'd sooner bow down to the Blood God or embrace the Lord of Plagues than allow one Garrond's minions to befoul his armor. There was only one man with the knowledge of fixing his armor in this fortress that Ghazan would allow to even touch his armor. The only one who hadn't been present to witness Vlad's ranting.

On as secured a vox channel as he could hope for, Ghazan voxed to the cursed slave of khorne. "Tech-mar....Ferrore. I have a challange for you. Since you preformed...adequately, repairing the weapons for my terminator armor, I would...ask...that you finish the repairs to my armor....and I think you and I should talk about your wayward protege and..other matters. What say you?" Ghazan spoke lightheartedly


----------



## hippypancake

As Pydredd finished talking the Death-guard laughed, breaking the silence that Pydredd was enjoying causing him to frown slightly. *"You are part of the warband that was recently won by one of Garronds troops, so you now belong to this warband. Lord Garrond is the chaos lord that leads this warband, as he has done for the last three hundred years, he is your new master. As for who i am. I am Commander Nath'zem Pestile, commander of all nurgle blessed and worshipers in Lord Garronds warband. In short you answer to me before Lord Garrond. Now tell me servant of the plague lord, how many troops do you bring to the warband?"* Pestile stated straight forward. *"As of late, I have (OOC: I shall edit this when I receive the PM)"* Pydredd said taking pauses to cough quietly, his voice never rising above his normal talking voice.

When he finished he noticed that Pestile was looking at his armour. *"Yes it's Mk III Armour-"* he began proudly before Pestile talked over him. *"Hmmm, Mark III Iron Armour, i haven't seen that armour since the crusade under the carrion-god. Its very out dated. Go to the hanger located in the west of the fortress and tell the Tech-Commander i sent you, he shall equip you with better armour and weapons."*

Pydredd looked hurt, his armour had been with him through everything. His pledge to the False Emperor of mankind, the incident on the ship, and even stayed with him in his conversion to Grandfather Nurgle, for someone to tell him that he must replace his armour was saddening. However he was under command now and he had to follow orders when given them. He stood up and began to left the room. As he walked to the door he turned to Pestile, *"As you wish..."* He started with a slight nod, and then he spat on the ground and looked back up, *"...sir"* he finished before leaving the room completely.


----------



## deathbringer

His fingers, metallic contraptions of purest silver glittered brightly against the darkened metal, the snaking contours of purple and green, deep murals of amethyst encrusting the sarcophagus of the twisted minion of serpent tongue.

Gurgling burbled around him, the voxponders failing systems struggling to emit brother Drakhar's frenzied agony, the mad ramblings of the insane, of the incarcerated, of the ones that felt no more.

Ferrore bowed

"Brother Drakhar ancient of the alpha legion it will be an honour to return you to your former glory. I will begin with your voxponder so you may give wisdom once more"

The silver fingers reached out lovingly carressing the unruined chassis, avoiding the dents and rents that stained its surface, feeling the agony of metallic flash seared by blade and bolt. It screamed at it, embittered groans creating a twisted taunting melody with high pitched wails.

"I will sooth your pain brothers of the flesh.

They traced to the voxponder, fingers sliding under the outer chassis, removing the protective plate, rent and useless busted by explosive rounds, denying the honoured brother his voice,muting him to a gurlging wretch.

Removing it, he placed the mass of severed wires upon the floor and seated himself before it, optical bioncis switching off, he navigated by feel, listening to the dainty sing of the machine spirit as wire after wire connected, part after part slid into place, the wails becoming silence, becoming homes of delight as old friends met and current flooded, damns bursting back to life. Yet something was wrong the speaker itself beyond repair and so he moved away, leaving the dreadnaught with a last lingering carress, a hushed whisper. 

"I will be back"

He was walking mind still on the dreadnaught when the sound of a vox crackling to life startled him and he stared back at the wrecked vox in confusion.

Then ghazan's voice exploded and ferrore stiffled a laugh. He wasn't that good, could not repair the unrepairable....yet.


"Tech-mar....Ferrore. I have a challange for you. Since you preformed...adequately, repairing the weapons for my terminator armor, I would...ask...that you finish the repairs to my armor....and I think you and I should talk about your wayward protege and..other matters. What say you?"

As arrogant as ever, no change to the champion of slaanesh, still that endless lilt of respect and hatred.

His own monotone burst back, enfused with static.

"Ghazan. I am occupied elsewhere, upon the orders of our new commanders. Our new overlords are ancient with powers beyond our reckoning. I will have those powers over power itself, for if i can mix the powers of the tech commander, with those of vulkan's forgebrothers and the sons peturabo, i see no limit to what i can do. Embrace them for now, seek them out and learn what you can, yet remember they are our captors brother. They hold us through bonds we swore upon entry to the blood tournament and those are bonds of blood. Bonds that are not easily broken. Yet we are warriors of chaos and chaos knows no bonds. Bring your armour to the tech hanger if you wish, yet this mission is a difficult one and will take me a long time. I will fix it when i can but no promise of speed."


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Arriving at the part of the fortress dedicated to Slaanesh you leave your troops outside of the main entrance as you alone go inside. Once inside you can see that the main chamber is almost completely empty save for a few cultists, corrupted guardsmen and marines who didn't go to join in the search. As you look around you notice that the Astartes called Ghazan isn't anywhere to be seen yet you catch a glimpse of the Dark Sister Rachael walking around the chamber looking at different piles of equipment, obviously she is looking for something better to use in combat.

Vladimir: Sitting on your bed within the halls of undivided you debate over whether or not you should go and see the Tech-Marine Ferrore about the information you now hold. Though after abandoning the warband to flee when it was last attacked you earned the disapproval of the follower of the Blood God for your cowardice. Whether you go to Ferrore and tell him about Modeus is up to you but at the very least you could go and seek out one of the other tech-marines to go over your weapons and armour to make sure they are all working perfectly. Especially your prized black powerfist.

Nerr'ak: Sitting down in your meditation stance you let your mind and soul wander free from your body and into the warp in search of the true fate behind your old leader Modeus. As your mind drifts through the warp you can see many daemons and souls looking at you hungrily but they keep their distance, knowing that it is unwise to attack a Sorcerer within the warp without them being dead first. As you continue to search your mind is draw to an ever twisting realm of madness inside of the warp which leads to the land of Tzeentch. Being pulled into the madness which lies there you find yourself inside of a strange ever changing amphitheater with ten figures in the middle. The ten figures appear to be in deep conversation.(The contents of the spoiler is for NERR'AK ONLY)



Nine of the figures are stood infront of the tenth figure. You can see that those nine are all Greater Daemons of the all mighty god Tzeentch, the Changers of Ways. They are given away by their avian like beaks, their multi-coloured feathered wings, blue robe with golden lining and their staffs. Who ever it is talking to them must be very special because there are 9 of the Greater Daemons and nine is the number of Tzeentch. As your mind and soul drift closer than you dare you can see their hands our out stretched towards the other figure with the warp swirling around their hands and him. While talking in voices that can not be heard you can see the figures armor is a silver-grey with the symbol of the relictors. The Astartes has long raven black hair which comes down to his shoulders and he slowly turns his head to where you are, showing his piercing green eyes which not shift to blue, purple, orange and cycle through many colours. His face however is one you have not seen in several days, and it can be only one Astartes. Modeus. What is different about him other than his eyes is the fact he looks even larger than he did before, but atleast another two feet. With his eyes locked onto you he waves his right hand towards you. As he does so you feel your mind and soul be dragged back through the warp and crashing into your body. What you do with this new information is up to you.(tell the others if you want, keep it a secret ect) But one idea does come to mind, go and see the Chaos Astartes Vladimir, as he appears to have been correct.


Ghazan: The reply you get from Ferrore tells you that you can take your armour to him if you want but there is a good chance that you will have to wait awhile for him to do what he can to repair it as it seems to be very busy with something else. As you walk back into the main chamber of the slaaneshie part of the fortress you can smell a very powerful hallucinogen which is even strong enough to partially overwhelm your Astartes sense's. The further into the main chamber you get the stronger the smell becomes. As you walk passed a brazier burning with pink flames the affect of the drug takes affect and makes your head spin with dizziness before you pass out and the following dream occurs.(Spoiler is for GHAZAN only) 



You find yourself in the courtyard of the great fortress that Garrond is in command of. The blood tournament is over with Garrond as the victor and his entire army is assembled infront of him. Around you are your allies from Modeus's warband all looking at Garrond with annoyance as Garrond himself goes on about how he will lead them in a black crusade that will surpass even the Legendary Abbadon the Dispolers black crusaders. As he goes on with his un-important speech the sky itself fills with multi-coloured lightning. One of the lightning bolts then strikes the empty space ontop of the walls behind Garrond which brings a halt to his speech as a deep dark laughter is heard. Shortly after twenty-one silvery-grey terminator armoured figures appear from where the lightning bolt stuck and look down upon you all. Mindlessly Garrond shouts insults at them and questions who they are. The Astartes in front of the other twenty, who towers above the terminators and even the monstrous form of Garrond reaches up and removes his helmet. The face behind the helmet is one you have not seen in several days, the face of Modeus. As quickly as the dream came, it is gone and you are back inside of the main chamber of Slaanesh. What you make of this strange and cryptic dream is up to you, along with if you choose to consult the others about it.


Pydredd: Leaving the nurgle dedicated part of the fortress you head to the west to where the hanger where all the vehicles and tech-marines that Lord Garrond has won are housed. Once inside you can see that there are tech-marines and vehicles from almost all the different traitor legions and other chaos warbands, including the Death Guard which appear to have been given a wide birth by the other chaos astartes. Getting the feeling you should go and see them, one of the nurgle tech-marine's walks over to you and looks up and down you. The tech-marines armour is covered in rust and grim, his servo-arms appear to be covered in bone, and has no weapons on his person. He motions for you to follow him. The marine then leads you to the back of the nurgle part of the hanger then points at several suits of mark VII armour for you to pick from. Each one appears to have been used by a follower of nurgle as they bear his symbols, have cracks in them and are covered in disease and dirt.

Ferrore: Walking over to the pile of parts discarded from the other dreadnoughts around the hanger you can see that most of them can be used to repair Brother Drakhar which makes you wonder why they are lying in a pile and not being used on the other dreadnoughts? You then guess it must be because these are older parts and have been replaced by newer and better parts. Sifting through the pile you can find several vox-units similar to the one Brother Drakhar used to have, but each one is slightly different and wouldn't be compatible without severe modification. An idea then comes to you that using parts from the others you may be able to modify Brother Drakhar's old vox unit with parts from the others. Also looking around the pile you can see pistons and hydraulics for the legs of two pre-heresy dreadnoughts(great crusade era)from the emperors children legion and the iron warriors. There are also pistons and hydraulics for post-heresy dreadnoughts from the Alpha Legion and Black Legion. Whether you take them back with you to Brother Drakhar now or late is up to you.

Hann and Rachael: See previous update on page 46.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Arriving at the Dark Prince's chambers, Meddrak left Eternal Hatred behind him, and advanced cautiously, checking his weapon was fully loaded. Ignoring the pleasuring smell, Kol made it along several corridors, noticing corrupted cutilists, guardsmen and a few noise marines who were left behind. However, that wasn't helping him.

He wanted to find Ghazan, but the fact was becoming more and more ovbious, Ghazan wasn't here. Cursing, The Dark Apostle was beginning to leave when he noticed the Dark Sister, one of the new ones, Rachael, in the corner near the weapon area. Ovbiously, thought Kol, she was looking for a new toy. 

So, he approached her, and begun talking. "Ah, Dark Sister. I wondered if I would find you here," he remarked. "Grown tired of your old weapon, have we?"


----------



## Lord Ramo

After returning to the part of the fortress dedicated to slaanesh Racheal was glad to notice that the chamber was remarkably empty and that very few people actually saw them left. Some of the men that followed her noticed but would stay quiet at just a look from Racheal. Racheal and Ghazan split, Ghazan heading off for some pleasure and Racheal grabbed a cup of wine. As she sat down she murmmered to herself *"Thank Slaneesh for this."* She downed it in one before moving over towards the areas where the Slaneesh forces kept weapons. She looked for an upgrade for her chainsword which was not really effective against marines.

As she was browsing through the weapons she heard the door open behind her. She hoped it was Ghazan, he was a useful ally at the moment, unfortunately it was Kol. The meddlesome word bearer._ "Ah, Dark Sister. I wondered if I would find you here," he remarked. "Grown tired of your old weapon, have we?"_ Racheal looked over at him *"Quite so Kol, I am afraid this old weapon of the Corpse-God just isn't living up to Chaos standards. Can you tell me whats going on? Why has everyone seem to have left? Is there a alarm that I should be responding to?"* She said with a sadistic smile on her face, one that she wore throughout her life.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Quite so Kol, I am afraid this old weapon of the Corpse-God just isn't living up to Chaos standards. Can you tell me whats going on? Why has everyone seem to have left? Is there a alarm that I should be responding to?" asked Rachael, a sadistic smile on her face.

Meddrak paused a bit, thinking _'Did she even leave the chambers at all? Best to question her as though she didn't'._ "No Dark Sister, there is no duty that you must be heading to. However, It seems as though your fellow new recurits have decided to well, how should I put this, _vanish_ from in front of our very eyes. Including Ghazan, who is nowhere to be seen.

"Tell me, Dark Sister," Meddrak continued, "Have you seen any of them, anywhere? Oh, And for a close combat fight, I reccomend a Power Weapon, or even a Power Fist."


----------



## Anfo

Hann walked back to the Undivided part of the fortress. The room seemed empty compared to earlier. For what ever reason, almost all the marines were gone. Perhaps Hann shouldn't have went with the others. Hann asked one of the other marines where the others had gone and why, the the man didn't know.

Hann looked down at his armor, he was still trying to get used to the new color. Besides the color, Hann knew that he should get the armor repaired. Hann began to wander the fortress until he had his bearings, then headed to the hanger. 

Hann entered the hanger. Though it wasn't busy, there was still activity going on. Hann walked up to a techmarine who was watching some servitors doing their job. He turned to face Hann and nodded his head as a greeting.

'Could you do the necessary repairs to my armor? Good. And another thing, do you think you could attach this pistol to this shield?' Asked Hann showing the marine the weapon and shield, 'The last...techmarine I asked couldn't do it, I hope you can.'

'I shall. Though it will require you to remove your armor.'

Hann walked over to a small storage room and removed his armor and gave it to the first of two servitors, who took it to be repaired. The second servitor carried a simple robe, which Hann put on. He walked out into the main hanger and sat on a barrel of fuel. He began to watch what the servitors and techmarines were doing. It was quite boring. Hann hoped that his equipment would be done soon.


----------



## komanko

A search through the Warp was never an easy piece of cake, as the Warp holds many dangers and risks while traversing it. Yet his mind was free of concern and doubt due to his powers increasing just several moments ago. It was some sort of a cocky arrogance that led him to believe that in the current time he was protected from the perils of the warp and its inhabitants. Maybe this cocky arrogance is what led him to lower his defenses and dive even deeper into the warp, in search of answer that he wanted…No, answers that he needed! Opening his mind and soul to the warp Nerr’ak dived head on into the swirling Warp. Things flashed in front of Nerr’ak’s vision which was coming from what Nerr’ak’s soul saw. Images of horror, agony, and ecstasy, of death, change, and mutation, those images belonged to the four gods and they were everywhere trying to hold him back, to block his path, to make him forget his real purpose. And for the first time in life he ignored the knowledge that they offered to bestow on him, maybe it was out of fear, or out of curiosity yet it did not matter as Nerr’ak continue his search for the concealed soul of Modeus.

In some way, the Warp was a place of serenity for Nerr’ak to visit although he was always in risk of being attacked by a foolish daemon… He continued searching and scouring through the warp, the daemons slowly were made aware of Nerr’ak’s presence, they were turning their attention to him, valuing his strength and the risk involved in trying to possess him. Nerr’ak knew that it wouldn’t be smart to stay around the daemons as minor daemons drew major ones to them, and major daemons are always a risk. Although they were a risk a thought always passed through Nerr’ak’s mind, he always wanted to know what it would be to have a daemon inside of him, sharing his body with a vile creature of the Warp itself… Yet it was not smart as he knew his death would be present in the end of such an experiment. 

Something drew Nerr’ak away from those daemons; he was guided by a dark blue light towards another place. The light was guiding him into an ever changing realm, a realm where sanity seemed insane and where the insane seemed sane enough. It was a realm with no written rules, a realm where everything might change in a pass of a second like the patron god of this realm… The realm of Tzeentch, it was one of the few times Nerr’ak visited this place, yet this time was different as he willingly arrived here this time. The realm of Tzeentch was a dangerous and treacherous place and this is why Nerr’ak tended to avoid it, even though much knowledge and secrets were just laying on the ground here waiting to be discovered. Sadly the light did not give him any time and it continued to move, it continued to pull him to a certain point, it was no longer a guide but now a hook which he was caught in, a hook which fished him to the fishers nest. With a bright flash the light disappeared and Nerr’ak saw that he was transported to a weird ever changing amphitheatre. Looking at the amphitheater from afar Nerr’ak spotted ten blurred figures, they stood there, they were certainly conversing with each others.

Making his was slowly closer Nerr’ak watched the figures, there were nine figures and they stood in an half moon shaped circle which highly resembled the symbol of Tzeentch well known to any man dedicated to such a powerful deity. Added to this was the fact that there were nine figures which were all greater daemons of Tzeentch, each of them special in his own way… Yet common features were bestowed on them to mark them as the Daemons of Tzeentch, they were all avian like, beaks, multi colored feathery wings, blue robes with golden lining and various intriguing staves. Those were unmistakably Daemons of Tzeentch, powerful ones with not doubt thus Nerr’ak became much more cautious now. The fact that the nine daemons stood in the circle shape around the tenth figure also burned into his mind as nine was the sacred and most important number of Tzeentch; this made what was in front of him a sort of a holy gathering. 

Nerr’ak drifted closer to the weird yet interesting gathering; he saw that the daemons had their hands stretched out, the warp swirling around them threatening to burst in any moment. As hard as Nerr’ak tried he couldn’t manage to hear the voices of the daemons it was like they blocked any outsiders from hearing the conversation. He was drawn even closer and now he finally could see the tenth figure clearly, it was a shocking and terrible sight for Nerr’ak to behold; he could feel his body in the matterium twitching in anger and fear. The figure was enclosed in a well maintained suite of armor, silver-grey, symbols which made Nerr’ak’s heart pound faster… Relicators! Looking at the Astarte which stood with his back to Nerr’ak he managed to see the raven black hair of his, shoulder length, suddenly the Astarte seemed to sense him as its had turned slowly towards where Nerr’ak stood. Gathering his wits Nerr’ak decided to stand firm against whatever he sees, to hold himself high against the possible threat. As the Astarte finally finished turning Nerr’ak was shocked and terrified as this could mean the end for any plan he had… The green piercing eyes which now were multi colored and ever changing, and the unmistakable features of their leader, of the one who gathered them in such a group at first, it was Modeus! Nerr’ak whispered curses and damned the gods for tying his fate to this man. Yet he seemed a bit different then last time, he was even larger than what he was before. Modeus looked at Nerr’ak with is piercing gaze, he was most likely trying to break Nerr’ak’s mind open to see why he was looking for him. Yet Nerr’ak managed to endure, maybe it was the powers of the Warp around him which made him stronger and more resilient, maybe it was Tzeentch himself which decided to protect his assists. Modeus quickly then waved his hand carelessly at Nerr’ak and turned to the daemons again. Nerr’ak then felt his soul starting to tremble and move and with one second passed he felt his soul flying through the warp in immense speed, it came down crashing into Nerr’ak’s body sending him flying a few meters back from the impact. He never experienced something like this before…

What he discovered was terrifying and devastating for him and for his ambitions and plans. He would now need to revise them all, to change them according to what may happen when Modeus arrives to claim his followers. Yet he knew he had to do one thing at least right now, picking up his equipment and weapons Nerr’ak marched towards the undivided section of the fort, he hoped to find Vladimir and maybe they will both be able to come up with some sort of a part… One thing was clear; the time to choose sides was upon him again! As he walked through the halls he did not seem to notice that his hands were on fire, warp fire which was sustained by his anger and frustration as long as his restlessness and excite. He was rarely so excited to see the end of something.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Standing in the halls that are dedicated to Slaanesh you can smell the different hints of narcotic poisons and fumes of hallucinogenic powders being burnt. Luckily for you your Astartes sense of smell and training is blocking out the majority of them but it would be unwise to stay here for too long. After asking whether or not the Dark Sister Rachael has seen Ghazan or not she stands there thinking for a moment as you also tell her to get a power weapon. (If Rachael tells you that Ghazan is behind you then go with that if not use the following) After finishing your chat with the Dark Sister you turn around to leave the halls of Slaanesh and see Ghazan standing by one of the brazers clutching his head, it seems that he must of just been in another part of the slaaneshie chambers, must likely the armory. Heading over to him you should ask him about the other members of the warband he used to belong to, to see if they know anything about the intruder(basically question him).

Vladimir: Sitting on your bed within the halls of undivided you debate over whether or not you should go and see the Tech-Marine Ferrore about the information you now hold. Though after abandoning the warband to flee when it was last attacked you earned the disapproval of the follower of the Blood God for your cowardice. Whether you go to Ferrore and tell him about Modeus is up to you but at the very least you could go and seek out one of the other tech-marines to go over your weapons and armour to make sure they are all working perfectly. Especially your prized black powerfist.

Nerr'ak: Making your way to the part of the fortress dedicated to chaos undivided you have plenty of time to think on what you saw during your meditation. The things you have learnt will affect the entire warband but for good or for ill you do not know just yet. Finally reaching the area where Vladimir is said to be you can see that the hall ways are near enough empty of marines and cultists. From the corner of your eye you can see the near mid-night blue armour of Vladimir along with his black powerfist. He appears to be heading down one of the corridors to another part of the fortress so it may be an idea to go for a little jog to catch up with him or even call out to him.(Once you have feel free to discuss what you learnt)

Ghazan: The reply you get from Ferrore tells you that you can take your armour to him if you want but there is a good chance that you will have to wait awhile for him to do what he can to repair it as it seems to be very busy with something else. As you walk back into the main chamber of the slaaneshie part of the fortress you can smell a very powerful hallucinogen which is even strong enough to partially overwhelm your Astartes sense's. The further into the main chamber you get the stronger the smell becomes. As you walk passed a brazier burning with pink flames the affect of the drug takes affect and makes your head spin with dizziness before you pass out and the following dream occurs.(Spoiler is for GHAZAN only) 



You find yourself in the courtyard of the great fortress that Garrond is in command of. The blood tournament is over with Garrond as the victor and his entire army is assembled infront of him. Around you are your allies from Modeus's warband all looking at Garrond with annoyance as Garrond himself goes on about how he will lead them in a black crusade that will surpass even the Legendary Abbadon the Dispolers black crusaders. As he goes on with his un-important speech the sky itself fills with multi-coloured lightning. One of the lightning bolts then strikes the empty space ontop of the walls behind Garrond which brings a halt to his speech as a deep dark laughter is heard. Shortly after twenty-one silvery-grey terminator armoured figures appear from where the lightning bolt stuck and look down upon you all. Mindlessly Garrond shouts insults at them and questions who they are. The Astartes in front of the other twenty, who towers above the terminators and even the monstrous form of Garrond reaches up and removes his helmet. The face behind the helmet is one you have not seen in several days, the face of Modeus. As quickly as the dream came, it is gone and you are back inside of the main chamber of Slaanesh. What you make of this strange and cryptic dream is up to you, along with if you choose to consult the others about it.


Pydredd: Leaving the nurgle dedicated part of the fortress you head to the west to where the hanger where all the vehicles and tech-marines that Lord Garrond has won are housed. Once inside you can see that there are tech-marines and vehicles from almost all the different traitor legions and other chaos warbands, including the Death Guard which appear to have been given a wide birth by the other chaos astartes. Getting the feeling you should go and see them, one of the nurgle tech-marine's walks over to you and looks up and down you. The tech-marines armour is covered in rust and grim, his servo-arms appear to be covered in bone, and has no weapons on his person. He motions for you to follow him. The marine then leads you to the back of the nurgle part of the hanger then points at several suits of mark VII armour for you to pick from. Each one appears to have been used by a follower of nurgle as they bear his symbols, have cracks in them and are covered in disease and dirt.

Ferrore: Walking over to the pile of parts discarded from the other dreadnoughts around the hanger you can see that most of them can be used to repair Brother Drakhar which makes you wonder why they are lying in a pile and not being used on the other dreadnoughts? You then guess it must be because these are older parts and have been replaced by newer and better parts. Sifting through the pile you can find several vox-units similar to the one Brother Drakhar used to have, but each one is slightly different and wouldn't be compatible without severe modification. An idea then comes to you that using parts from the others you may be able to modify Brother Drakhar's old vox unit with parts from the others. Also looking around the pile you can see pistons and hydraulics for the legs of two pre-heresy dreadnoughts(great crusade era)from the emperors children legion and the iron warriors. There are also pistons and hydraulics for post-heresy dreadnoughts from the Alpha Legion and Black Legion. Whether you take them back with you to Brother Drakhar now or late is up to you.

Hann After removing your armour and giving it to the servitors the tech-marine looks at your combat shield and tilts his head, tracing his fingers over it he quickly withdraws his hands from the shield as if he was given some kind of electric shock. The tech-marine's helmet when shifts to look at you before looking back at Black Templar combat shield. "It is not wise to attach a bolt pistol to this shield at this time without first pacifying the 'thing' that lurks within it. Take the shield to the fortress dedicated to the Changer of Ways(Tzeentch) and present it to the Thousand Sons which dwells there, he will know what to do, once he is finished return to me and i shall attach the weapon." The tech-marine has given you some kind of cryptic message which hints at something living within your combat shield. It would be wise to do as the tech-marine says as it appears your armour and other weapons will take abit longer to repair.

Rachael: The Dark Apostle asks you whether you have seen Ghazan or not, having said that he has vanished from sight. You could point out if you wanted to that Ghazan is standing over by one of the incense brazers at the opposite side of the room. The dark apostle then says that it may be an idea to go and find some form of power weapon, like a power fist so you can fight on par with an Astartes. Seeing no spare weapons within the halls of Slaanesh you decide that it would be a better idea to go and check inside of the tech-marine hanger to see if they have any spare weapons that are better than your chain-sword.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal kept her facial expression even as she answered that of the dark apostle, the mere fact that he said that some of the new "recruits" had been wandering around caused her to become suspicious. Had some of them been seen on their way back from the meeting? Had they been spotted at the meeting? Maybe one of the lesser gods followers had betrayed the rest of the group in their ambition to get further in the warband. All these thoughts flickered through her mind as she desperately tried to unravel this mystery whilst keeping the Dark Apostle off of her trail.

*"No brother apostle, I have not been out of the Slaneesh chambers, and I doubt that the followers of the other gods would be so bold as to enter these chambers and leave alive. Some of my "colleagues" are a little more arrogant than I."* She said, *"As to where Ghazan is, he is stood behind you by the incense. For your recomendation I shall search the tech-marine hanger for a better weapon, it appears none of these can be spared."*

With that she turned with a short ironic bow and left the chambers moving quickly through the fortress to where she needed to be. She did not like how inquisitive the marine was, he could be a potential threat. Then again he may be seeking to change the hands of power in this warband. Nevertheless she opened a vox to all of the members of the original warband, and spoke quickly and quietly, *"It appears some of us were spotted meeting Vladamir in the gardens. The apostle is searching for answers."* She cut the comm as she rounded a corridor to the tech-marine hanger. With a sigh she opened the great doors, not revelling in the beauty of the machines that surrounded her.

They were machines, some were blessed by the Prince of Pleasure and only these deserved to be marvelled in her opinion. She moved her way over to the weapon's racks and looked at the weapons, several swords caught her attention as she marvelled at them wondering if she could take one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Ah, thank you for your information, Dark Sister. Maybe after we have found the culprit, I can give you some advice on how better to use your selected weapon," the Dark Apostle nodded, pretending not to be annoyed by the statement. He turned away, and stalked towards Ghazan, wondering whether he had revealled too much. 

Depending on how loyal the Dark Sister was to her comrades, she would have no doubt already have sent a message, and have notified them of his questioning. Or, if she was as arrogant as most followers of the Dark Prince, Kol Meddrak believed that she wouldn't.

However, he decided it was best to take no chances, and question Ghazan as quickly as possible, before the Sister warned him.

"Ah, Ghazan," Kol grinned as he approached the position of the fallen adeptus astartes, who was standing nearby the incense. "It appears I have a few questions for you, my fellow astartes. Like this, for example, do you have any knowledge on the intruder, or is he as mysterious to you as he is to us?" 

With that, the Dark Apostle crossed his arms and awaited the scion of the Dark Prince's response.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad had returned to his chambers, cradling his black powerfist, mulling over what he had heard from the vox tapes. He was still dumbfounded. He felt an urge to tell somebody, to reveal his hidden knowledge. But to who? They would all ridicule him after they hadn't believed his last claim. Even with the tape as evidence, Vlad doubted that they'd listen. But then, there was one person left.

Vlad stood. Crossing over to his large locker, he retrieved his helmet, and _Stormblade_. Thankfully the blade was still sharp, and would serve useful in the thick of combat and for the extra reach is gave. Buckling to the sword to his belt, Vlad then withdrew his bolt pistol. Slamming in a fresh magazine, Vlad also grabbed the rest of his ammunition, and the last of his Night Grenades. The tech-marine still had one, Vlad remembered. The thought of Ferrero stopped him for a second. Abruptly, he brought his black cloak over his armour, and powered his power fist, leaving it on passive mode. Satisfied that he was fully combat-ready, Vlad strode purposefully from the hall.

Marching over to where his warriors were being held, Vlad called for them to stand-to. 150 Marines and 100 Cultists snapped to attention. Calling one forward, Vlad quietly and swiftly told him to prepare the entire force for battle, and to stand them on combat-alert and to await his vox signal. Immediately the warriors began preparing for war. Satisfied, Vlad moved on, heading for the techmarine's workshop.

After ordering a passing slave to lead him to the workshop, Vlad stood at the entrance. He called out in an authoritative voice:

"Ferrero! I have come for you. Ignore my call at your own peril."


----------



## Anfo

Hann nodded to the Techmarine. It seemed as if everything that could go wrong with his poor combat shield, did. Han walked away chuckling to himself, wondering what else would go wrong. Hann looked down at the shield, he needed to have the paint changed. The black Templar logo wasn't appealing to a warrior of Chaos. 

As Hann neared the entrance to the Tzeentch fort, something seemed to be wanting Hann to stop. Hann paused a moment to see if anything was around him. The was nothing. _Must just be all the psykic energy in this section._ Thought Hann. But the closer he got, the stronger the pull got. For some reason, Hann was _scared_ to go down the hall way. He feared what might be down there. What could cause him to fear some Tzeentch followers? Whatever it was, Hann found himself running in the opposite direction, back to the hanger. 

Before he got there, Hann pulled off into a small alcove, put of breath, he sat down. Hann sat there for a long time before standing and walking into the hanger, leaving the shield. The Techmarine seemed confused on why Hann did not have his shield. He lied and said it would take some time to exorcise the daemon form his shield. The Techmarine gave Hann his armor. Hann put it on and walked back to the alcove, picked up his shield and headed to the undivided fortress.


----------



## komanko

Nerr’ak grabbed one of the many worshippers which were moving around and asked him for direction to the undivided part of the fortress. The man realized that he is talking with a sorcerer and like many others he started trembling in fear while muttering the directions to the undivided part of the fort. Nerr’ak fiendishly smiled to him and said, “You may live another day, now move on.” The cultists started walking away quickly and then when he was sure that no one is looking he started running, yet his quick steps could be heard, Nerr’ak couldn’t contain it and he bursted in laughter on expanse of the running cultist. Calming himself down from this short comic relief to his duties Nerr’ak followed the directions that the guard has given him and after about a seven minute walk he arrived at the entrance of the undivided sector. Each time he was amazed by the size of the fortress, it was as big as a small city.

Before having a chance to enter the sector itself Nerr’ak saw Vladimir walking out of the entrance, and marching towards somewhere. As always Nerr’ak decided to watch before acting and thus he silently followed Vladimir who didn’t seem to notice him. For a moment Nerr’ak was not sure that it’s Vladimir who he is following but after a quick look he noticed the black powerfist which easily stood out along with the dark blue power armour of his. For a moment a thought passed his mind to maybe call Vladimir but then he dismissed it, it was better to know more than your potential enemy after all. Thus Nerr’ak continued following his “friend”, while walking silently from behind Nerr’ak wondered what he could do about this new information of his. If he betrays Modeus now this will probably be the end of his yet if he continued following him he will never be able to untie himself from this warband of wretched fools. He decided that he will talk to Vladimir, he will try to sow the seeds of weakness and deceit at him and maybe he will eventually decide to join Nerr’ak. But for now Nerr’ak’s plan will be to support Modeus like nothing happened, he will try to gain a good position at his side like before.

Vladimir finally arrived at his destination and Nerr’ak saw that it is the hangar bay, a wide smile covered Nerr’ak’s face, the only person which was present here is Ferrore… Vladimir is helpless and hopeless, he hopes to gain Ferrore’s support, thus having someone to back him up and Nerr’ak didn’t like this idea. This meant that Nerr’ak will have to divide the both of them furthermore by undermining Vladimir’s possible alliance with Ferrore. After all it will all be easier if Nerr’ak will divide and conquer the rest of the warband. Divided they were weak together strong and Nerr’ak preferred them all when they were weak… Thus Nerr’ak opened a vox channel to Ferrore and spoke, “*Dear Ferrore, if you did not recognize by now then I’ll identify myself, it is Nerr’ak. I have decided to warn you… of a known to us both… marine. If you are aware of that, Vladimir has returned to this warband. I do not know if he has talked to you already but the only thing I know is that whatever offer he is about to make to you, you must refuse, anything that he says is a lie, he tried convincing everyone that Modeus is alive… This alerted me and I have checked the subject again by meditating and sending my soul into the warp to search for him… I won’t bore you with the details but to summarize there was no remnant of Modeus’s soul there thus meaning that he is dead. I hope that you will do your best to stay away from Vladimir as he is dangerous and also not to be trusted, I have no idea what he was doing while he was away from the warband and I don’t know his intentions and plans… Do whatever you want with this information Ferrore… I wish you good luck.*”

Closing the vox link Nerr’ak waited for Vladimir to step inside the hangar bay and then he followed him silently, hiding in the shadows so he won’t be seen by prying eyes.


----------



## Nightlord92

"Ghazan. I am occupied elsewhere, upon the orders of our new commanders. Our new overlords are ancient with powers beyond our reckoning. I will have those powers over power itself, for if i can mix the powers of the tech commander, with those of vulkan's forgebrothers and the sons peturabo, i see no limit to what i can do. Embrace them for now, seek them out and learn what you can, yet remember they are our captors brother. They hold us through bonds we swore upon entry to the blood tournament and those are bonds of blood. Bonds that are not easily broken. Yet we are warriors of chaos and chaos knows no bonds. Bring your armour to the tech hanger if you wish, yet this mission is a difficult one and will take me a long time. I will fix it when i can but no promise of speed."

_"Idealistic as ever"_ Ghazan mused. Still, with Ferrore wrapped up in his own matters Ghazan wasn't about to leave his prized armor behind where the other tech-marines could drool and tamper with it. No. He would wait until whatever foolish task the tech-marine had was completed

Walking out of the armory Ghazan re-entered the main quarters of the Slaaneshi's and instantly noticed a much stronger and toxicly pleasent aroma in the room. Even with his astartes build, Ghazan began to feel a warm light-headedness pulse through him the farther he walked through the quarter. By the time he found his original seat, Ghazan's vision swam as the effects of the fumes began to over take him. Grasping out, Ghazan found himself holding onto a brazier emitting a pink flame. Looking into it Ghazan swore he saw figures in the flames wrapped in joyous rapture. Smiling, Ghazan let go of the brazier and fell. With a loud thud, Ghazan slammed into the floor and fell into an almost coma like dream.

_Ghazan stood in the courtyard of Garrond' fortress. Filling the courtyard was an army only attainable through winning the Blood Tournament; bloated followers of Nurgle stood next to the scheming worshippers of Tzeentch. The hosts of Slaanesh stood resplendent next to the barbaric warriors of the Blood God. Next to Ghazan were his fellow compatriots: Hann the Fool, Ferrore the Slave, Nerr'ak the Manipulator, Pydredd the Rotten, Vladimir the Coward, Rachael the Dark Sister. All of them wore an expressin of annoyance and vengence as they watched Garrond prattle on about untold conquests in the name of the Gods and the rewards they would find as they slaughtered they way through the Imperium. Empty words. Empty words from a fool's mouth. Looking up, Ghazan saw the heavens above them rip open as multi-colored lightning descended forth as amused by Garrond's foolish promises. One such lightning bolt struck the wall directly behind Garrond with such brilliance that it blinded those who saw it and halted Garrond's speec before it threatened to bore Ghazan to death. As his vision cleared Ghazan saw 21 silver-grey warriors standing in perfect unison with one warrior at their head. Like a village idiot, Garrond heaped insults and threats at the warriors who stood motionless like statues. Slowly, the warrior in front of the other 20 terminators raised his gauntlets and began taking his helmet off. As he finished, Ghazan's eyes widened in shock...Modeus._

Bolting upright Ghazan groaned as the effects of the drugs and dream receded, leaving only a splitting headache to console him. Modeus? Was he alive? Was that a simply a drug-induced dream or a vision from his master? _"Slaanesh, my master, what are you trying to tell me?"_ Ghazan questioned over and over in his mind. 

Shakily, Ghazan stood in time to see a lone figure approaching him. What was his name. Kar? Kog? Kol? Kol. That was his name. As he was wondered why the Dark Apostle was approaching him again, his vox chirped with the dark sister's voice. 

"It appears some of us were spotted meeting Vladamir in the gardens. The apostle is searching for answers." Rachael hissed over the vox.

"Shit" Ghazan muttered under his breath as he walked towards the Dark Apostle. 

"Ah, Ghazan," the Apostle grinned. "It appears I have a few questions for you, my fellow astartes. Like this, for example, do you have any knowledge on the intruder, or is he as mysterious to you as he is to us?" 

Ghazan could see behind the false smile the man wore. It was the same smile a hungry predator might give to it's prey.

"I confess, Dark Father, that I have no knowledge of who this foolish intruder is." Ghazan lied. "I have been enjoying the taste's your lord Garrond offeres the devotees of Slaanesh and have not had the time to spare to wonder as to the intruder's presence. I am curious though, have you made any progress in finding him?" Ghazan returned to Kol, keeping his face warm and as innocent as he could


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"It appears he was spotted in the gardens of the palace," replied the Dark Apostle, sensing that the way that the astartes acted, he already knew that Kol had been searching for him. Knowing that he needed to be quicker next time, Meddrak continued. "Along with several other associates. I was just curious if you did know anything about him, or his former chapter. If you tell me anything that I need to know, I will make sure that Commander Helstrom and Lord Garrond will hear of your information."


----------



## revan4559

Rachael: As you stand there marveling at some of the sword's on the weapons wrack a tech-marine in the colour's of the emperors children appears next to you and looks from you to the swords. The tech-marine has his helmet on so you are unable to see what his facial features are. Then without warning the vox-unit around his neck blurts into life with a static hiss. "I can tell that you are looking at these as you wish to take one of them as a new weapon Sister. You are lucky in the fact all their previous owners are currently enjoying the company of slaanesh himself(aka their dead)." The Tech-marine then steps forward and picks up the power-sword in the middle of the rack and turns to face you before handing it to you and then motions for you to leave now you have a weapon. While walking out of the hanger you can see that the sword previously belonged to a champion of Slaanesh as you can see some Slaaneshie symbols around the hilt and etched into the blade. Returning to the slaanesh part of the fortress you decide it may be best to practice with your new weapon. Maybe you should go kill a few cultists or ask Ghazan for a practice fight, either way you will need some practice by the next round of the blood tournament.

Kol: After finishing talking to Ghazan you decide it best to leave the part of the fortress dedicated to Slaanesh and go to one of the other area's to try some of the other marines, but you think that if Ghazan had been warned somehow by the Dark Sister then maybe the others had been warned aswell. Either way you now have a choice of going to look for the other new marines from the warband that Ghazan belonged to, or go and prepare yourself for the next round of the blood tournament. If you decide to go and prepare yourself for the next round, you return to the area of Undivided and go back to leading your brother Word Bearers in pray along with quoting lines from the book of Lorgar. After finishing the prays you decided to go and get some rest and maybe talk with the other Commanders of the fortress.

Vladimir: After issuing your challenge to Ferrore it appears that he is ignoring you as he doesn't appear before you. Whether to actively go and look for him is up to you but while your here you decide you will get one of the other tech-marines to look at your armour and weapons to make sure there is nothing wrong with them and seeing as none of them know you they most likely won't ask any questions. To your left you can see two tech-marines working on several bolters and suits of power armour ranging from Mark V Heresy Armour to the Mark VII Aquila armour. Maybe it would be best to ask one of these two to check over your wargear before you go in-search of Ferrore because should a fight break out you won't want any failures in your armour or weapons that could potentially be fatal.

Hann:On your way back to the section of the fortress divided you notice that Vladimir entered the hanger and called a challenge to Ferrore for some odd reason. Whether you go and talk to Vladimir is up to you, but shortly after you notice the Dark Sister Rachael leave the hanger with a new weapon which appears to be a power sword. Finally on your way back you can see the Sorcerer Nerr'ak skulking in the shadows behind Vladimir, most likely forming some sort of plan to rise to power or cause much confusion. Whether you go and talk to any of these three is up to you.(If you don't use the following): After arriving back at the Undivided section you can see that the hallways and chambers are starting to fill again with Cultists and Marines, obviously what they had been doing has finished now and they seems to return to what they were doing before. Having alot of free time you need to decide what you wish to do before the next round of the blood tournament.

Nerr'ak: It appears that Ferrore has ignored Vladimir's challenge and is refusing to see him or he is just too busy to go and talk to Vladimir, as it also appears that he refuses to answer or reply to you aswell. After watching for awhile you can see that the Dark Sister Rachael was able to obtain a power-sword from one of the other tech-marines. After a further few more uneventful minutes you decide to head back to the library and halls of Tzeentch to get some practice in with your new psychic abilities as they will come in very useful for the next round of the blood tournament which will be within a few hours. Returning to the library you notice that it has become full again with the activity of Cultists and Marines reading books, sparring with each other or meditating in the quieter area's of the halls and the library. At the far end it appears the Thousand Sons sorcerer hasn't even moved from his position infront of the alter. Dare you try and converse with the master of sorcery is up to you.

Ghazan: After the Dark Apostle Kol leaves the hallways of Slaanesh you notice that the Dark Sister Rachael has left only to return several minutes later with a power-sword in her hands infront of her usual Chain-sword. Pushing the thoughts of how she got it to one side, your thoughts return to the strange dream like trance/vision you just had. IF Modeus is indeed alive then it means that Vladimir was correct in what he was saying, whether you decide to share with him and the others you form of 'vision' is up to you but what ever you do, you feel it best to keep your guard up until the end of the blood tournament where your 'vision' will either be revealed to be true of false. Snapping your senses back to reality you get the feeling that you should start preparing yourself for the next round of the blood tournament which will once again strengthen Garrond's warband instead of your own troops. Also out of the corner of your vision you can see the Commander of the slaaneshie forces within the fortress return from what ever he was doing.

OOC: will soon be getting onto the next round of the blood tournament.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kol Meddrak had failed, and he was cursing himself a thousand times over in his head as the Dark Apostle made his way away from the parts of the fortress dedicated to Slaneesh, the sweet smell leaving his senses as he greeted the rest of his squad. "The followers of the Dark Prince seem to have no doubt realised that we are onto them, my brothers. I regret to inform you, but we have failed, and a Dark Sister has alerted her other members of my _questioning_." 

"Therefore I will not be able to gain any information from them just right now, for they are not likely to confess. However, my friends, we have another round of the Blood Tournament to prepare for, and a session of prayers will soon commence."

They nodded, and followed Meddrak back towards the chambers dedicated to those who embraced every aspect of chaos, not just one particular god. 

++++

The prayers echoed across the halls, the Word Bearers aligned in their ranks as about a hundred (*A/N:* _Let me know how many word Bearers I have, and I'll change it if neccessary.)_ of those who carried the Word with them chanted in unison. The Dark Apostle was stationed in the room, leading the annual prayers. "My brothers," the Dark Apostle took a break from the chantings to address them all. They all stopped, obeyed their commander and climbed to their feet. "This session is concluded. Resume your practice drills, and may the ruinous powers guide you. For the Dark Gods!"

"For the Dark Gods!" the cry of a hundred voices echoed across the room, the Dark Apostle stalking away as his astartes hulked off to their positions. 


++++

"You're going to have to do far better than that," Meddrak boasted, as he brought his crozius up to block the attack from his sparring partner, and spun it around to stop the next blow. They trained with real swords and real guns, with no blanks to protect them. Meddrak preffered it this way, as it weeded out the weak before the fighting had even begun. Spinning his crozius, he hacked away at the opponent, pushing him back across the room and towards the other side. "Remember, trust in the Dark Gods."

"Aye, Dark Apostle," replied the opponent, and his chainblade whirled into life once more, and he charged forward into battle.


----------



## komanko

Nerr’ak waited; he did not know how Ferrore will react to any of their messages… It came to him as a surprise when he saw that Ferrore will not send a reply to either of them, it was weird… Nerr’ak doubted the fact that Ferrore is up to Nerr’ak’s idea and he tried to convince himself by thinking that that tech marine must be busy and can’t answer. It did not matter because he surely received the message itself and will do its job even if Nerr’ak won’t be there to hear it.

Nerr’ak silently continued to watch his surroundings and the moves of potential enemies. After a while he saw the Dark Sister, Rachael, talking to one of the other tech marines and successfully obtaining a power sword from his midst, it was weird that everyone trusted this bunch so easily, weird and yet potentially helpful. Breaking away from his shade Nerr’ak moved silently towards one of the tech marines, staying away from Vladimir’s and Rachael’s sight. The closest tech marine was working on a predator tank ironically Nerr’ak was sure that it was one of the predators that Ferrore had… Nerr’ak simply stood there silently; he waited for the tech marine to address him as he did not want to interrupt his work. Yet after waiting for about five minutes and seeing that the tech marine had no intention of addressing him Nerr’ak simply took a seat on one of the nearby chairs and waited for the tech marine to finish his work. After about forty five minutes the marine turned to him and said with his mechanic monotone voice, “*I have finished. What did you need from me?*” Nerr’ak opened his eyes; he was busy meditating at the given time. “*Ah yes, tech marine, I would like to make use of your various skills and services, firstly I would like to ask you if it’s possible for you to upgrade or at least repair my armor as it suffered quite a bit during my previous fights. Secondly would you be so kind and tell me if tech marine Ferrore is busy right now?*”

After getting his answers from the tech marines Nerr’ak walked out of the hangar bay and back towards his quarters at the Tzeentch section. It was a relative long walk for the fortress as the hangar was directly in the opposite way from the Tzeentch quarters thus it took Nerr’ak ten minutes to get back. For now he had no new information that he could utilize against his allies so he just rested for the time, it was a weird day indeed and Nerr’ak had to calm his mind. 

He rested for a while, it was good for him and it helped him refocus on the tasks ahead. Deciding that maybe for the best Nerr’ak walked towards the Thousand Son who seemed to not have moved from his place since Nerr’ak talked to him at first. As Nerr’ak got closer and closer he could feel the reality being torn and the barrier between the materium and immaterium being torn. He ignored it; he knew that as long as the master sorcerer is alive nothing could come out of this rift as he could block it. Nerr’ka was not sure if it was wise to interrupt the sorcerer in whatever he was doing but he had to. Getting closer Nerr’ak took a sit in front of the sorcerer and watched for as long as he needed to, it was after all a privilege to see such powers at work and not to mention hopefully find weakness in them. Closing his eyes Nerr’ak began to send small waves of psychic energy towards the sorcerer, lightly touching his psychic defenses. He did not want to alert the sorcerer but he did want to find a weak spot in his mind. So he waited to see what would happen but sadly nothing happened for as long as he was seated there. Nerr’ak then opened his eyes and simply spoke. “*Master sorcerer and greater servant of Tzeentch, can you offer me any knowledge to help me stand out in the eyes of the great deceiver?*” He then waited for a reply which he hoped will come…


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal was admiring the weapons, all of her attention was on it. She didn't hear as a techmarine moved behind her, waiting for a moment as it studied the weapons and her. She turned to him, recognising the Emperor's Children colours looking at her. *"Brother techmarine of Slaneesh. What would you recommend as a weapon?*" The tech-marine had his helmet on, covering whatever wires and mess that he had covered himself with. The tech-marine had seemed to paused for a while making Racheal think he was deeply immersed in something.

Without warning his vox unit around his neck blared into life, static accompanying the dead and metallic voice._ "I can tell that you are looking at these as you wish to take one of them as a new weapon Sister. You are lucky in the fact all their previous owners are currently enjoying the company of slaanesh himself."_ 

Racheal nodded in thought, she was fortunate and it seemed the Slaanesh think that she will be gifted a new weapon. The Tech-marine stepped forward past her and over to the weapon rack. He studied them for but a moment before reaching out and plucking a power-sword from the middle. He turned and handed it to her. She nodded her thanks and moved to leave at a gesture from the marine. She moved out of the hanger, and as she moved she studied her new weapon, slaanesh symbols covered the blade, obviously once belonging to a champion. She smiled as she looked over he new devastating weapon. It felt good to hold it in her hands, and she attached it to her waist as she moved forward. 

As she re-entered the Slaanesh part of the fortress she took a quick look around. She was going to go and practice with her new weapon, but who to practice with? Should she kill some cultists or ask Ghazan to duel? She settled for cultists, Ghazan may need to do his own stuff so she chose three cultists. She settled into a stance and attacked them, relishing their screams as she cut them apart with her weapon.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Bane of Kings, you have 150 word bearers if you were wondering.
Kol: You and your opponent spar for the next twenty minutes before your crozius shatters the marines skull, his lifeless body drops to the ground and convulses slightly before going still. A tech-marine walks in and looks at the corpse before removing the armour and leaves with it to take to the hanger where it will remain until a new owner can be found for it, or it is broken down into spare parts. Turning away from the corpse as the gene-seed within it is removed you are summoned to a meeting with Lord Garrond, Commander Helstrom, Tech-Commander Helveticus Crassian, Commander Alhaus Vyze and Commander Mortez Xynx. Leaving the halls of Undivided you walk through the hallways to Garrond's meeting chamber. Pushing open the doors you can see that the other commanders are already seated and are just waited for you, with Garrond at the head of the table. "Your finally here then Meddrak" drones the Vox voice unit of the Tech-commander. Garronds eyes shift to look at you when you enter and waits for you to take your seat before speaking. "Its time for us to discuss the intruder that infiltrated the fortress. Meddrak, start with what you know".

Nerr'ak: The Thousand Sons sorcerer infront of you opens his eyes and you feel a vice like psychic grip on your mind, shattering any form of defense you try to put up as Commander Xynx draws himself to his full height and turns to face you with his bedlam staff in his left hand. "Should you attempt to try and test the barriers of my mind again then i shall shatter your mind completely before casting both your body and soul into the warp for the pleasure of the daemons that lurk there. Is that understood?" There is a commanding tone in the sorcerer's voice that makes you feel like you should obey it no matter what as you know very well this marine could follow through with his threat at his own leisure. Accepting your answer the sorcerer releases his grip on your mind and strides past to as he heads to the door. "As for knowledge, we are in a library. Go and read along with not bothering me with such menial questions again. I am very busy." With that the Thousand Son disappears through the door way and off to another part of the fortress. You decide to follow his advice and start to look around the library, finding several intriguing books on daemonancy.(daemon summoning)

Rachael: Slicing through the cultists with ease you stand there and look at their now mangled and still bleeding bodies with a smile on your face. With your new powersword you will be able to fight almost anything that gets in your way, save a sorcerer. From the corner of your eye you can see movement, turning your head to the left you notice that Commander Helstrom, the leader of the forces of slaanesh in this fortress, has one again stood up and left the chamber. This time he has gone by himself, most likely to go and give a report to Lord Garrond or to go and see one of the other commanders. Returning your attention to the chamber you see that Ghazan is training by himself. You decide it best to leave him be and go enjoy some more of the drinks that are being served. You also get the idea to try and find out more about your commander as it may help you in a fight should you need to battle him later on. You can see one of the marines who is usually with Commander Helstrom sat on one of the sofa's drinking a purple liquid along with cleaning his bolter.

OOC: As Anfo, Farseer and Nightlord didnt post they get the same update as last week.

Ghazan: After the Dark Apostle Kol leaves the hallways of Slaanesh you notice that the Dark Sister Rachael has left only to return several minutes later with a power-sword in her hands infront of her usual Chain-sword. Pushing the thoughts of how she got it to one side, your thoughts return to the strange dream like trance/vision you just had. IF Modeus is indeed alive then it means that Vladimir was correct in what he was saying, whether you decide to share with him and the others you form of 'vision' is up to you but what ever you do, you feel it best to keep your guard up until the end of the blood tournament where your 'vision' will either be revealed to be true of false. Snapping your senses back to reality you get the feeling that you should start preparing yourself for the next round of the blood tournament which will once again strengthen Garrond's warband instead of your own troops. Also out of the corner of your vision you can see the Commander of the slaanesh forces within the fortress return from what ever he was doing.

Hann: On your way back to the section of the fortress divided you notice that Vladimir entered the hanger and called a challenge to Ferrore for some odd reason. Whether you go and talk to Vladimir is up to you, but shortly after you notice the Dark Sister Rachael leave the hanger with a new weapon which appears to be a power sword. Finally on your way back you can see the Sorcerer Nerr'ak skulking in the shadows behind Vladimir, most likely forming some sort of plan to rise to power or cause much confusion. Whether you go and talk to any of these three is up to you.(If you don't use the following): After arriving back at the Undivided section you can see that the hallways and chambers are starting to fill again with Cultists and Marines, obviously what they had been doing has finished now and they seems to return to what they were doing before. Having alot of free time you need to decide what you wish to do before the next round of the blood tournament.

Vladimir: After issuing your challenge to Ferrore it appears that he is ignoring you as he doesn't appear before you. Whether to actively go and look for him is up to you but while your here you decide you will get one of the other tech-marines to look at your armour and weapons to make sure there is nothing wrong with them and seeing as none of them know you they most likely won't ask any questions. To your left you can see two tech-marines working on several bolters and suits of power armour ranging from Mark V Heresy Armour to the Mark VII Aquila armour. Maybe it would be best to ask one of these two to check over your wargear before you go in-search of Ferrore because should a fight break out you won't want any failures in your armour or weapons that could potentially be fatal.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kol Meddrak brought his crozius down on the astartes' skull, smashing his brains with the weapon of the gods, causing his body to crumple to the floor in a tangled heap, blood spurting out of various places. 

"Duel End," Meddrak confirmed, to the few spectators that had been watching. Throughout the few hours of dueling, both competitors had kept an even footing, and the Dark Apostle had been sporting numerous minor wounds. 

Before the blood had even run out, a tech-marine who the Word Bearer didn't know what his identity was approached, removed the armour from the corpse and carried it away, not saying a word. Meddrak had no doubt that it was being carried to the Hanger, where either there would be a new owner for the armour, or it would be made into spare parts.

The Dark Apostle turned away as the astartes' gene seed was extract, and felt the vox-bead in his helmet buzz into life. "Lord Apostle."

The voice was instantly recgonisable as Garrond's servant. Rather than interrupt, Kol waited for what he had to say. "The Almighty Lord Garrond requests that you attend a meeting that is being held in his personal quaters. I strongly suggest that you make all haste to the gathering, as the Lord does not like people who waste his tone. Thoaz out."

"Tell him that I'll be there," The Dark Apostle responded, ignoring the goading voice of the servant, Thoaz. "Meddrak over and out."

Kol Meddrak cut the link and sprinted out of the training rooms.

+++

As Kol entered the briefing, the Dark Apsotle noted that he was only greeted by five, high ranking figures in the Warband. The Leader was obscured by a dark, eerie shadow, but just by his unnatural size, Meddrak knew that it was Lord Garrond. The Astartes sitting on his left, bearing the heraldry of the Emperor's Children Legion and the colours of this Warband, was one that the Dark Apostle knew all to well, The Commander of the followers of the Dark Prince - Helstrom.

Directly on the Lord's right sat the Commander of the Armory, the dark coloured Helveticus Crassian, who was observing the Dark Apostle with a sneer. Clearly, this astartes thought that he was above the Word Bearer in rank.

How wrong he was, Meddrak thought with a brief smile, hidden beneath his helmet. The other two figures made up the circular table, Commanders Alhaus Vyze, and Mortez Xynx. Xynx regarded Meddrak with a nod of recgonition.

"Ah, Dark Apostle," droned the deep voice of Crassian. "You're finally here, I see?"

Meddrak ignored the remark, and could sense Garrond's cold eyes rest on him as he sat down at the table. Then, the leader of the warband spoke, and when he did, it was directed at the Dark Apostle. "Welcome, Dark Apostle. It is time for us to discuss the intruder that inflitrated the fortress. We will start with you, Meddrak. What have you found out?"

And so, Meddrak responded. "I have found out that the Terminator is somehow linked to the new arrivals. I am guessing that they held a meeting in the gardens, but I was unable to confirm directly that it was them. However, after a conversation with the Dark Sister, Racheal, she practically confirmed that they were the ones at the meeting."

"When you say practically, Dark Apostle," Vyze raised an eybrow. "What do you mean, exactly."

"Why, Lord Commander Vyze," retorted Kol Meddrak, with another grin that was rendered useless by the apperance of his helmet. "She managed to alert the others."

Vyze, who lacked a helmet, let out a loud, short grunt of laughter, and the briefing continued.


----------



## Anfo

Hann walked back towards the Undivided fortress, out of the conor of his eye he saw something move. Looking over, he saw that it was Nerr'ak, who appeared to be following Vladimir. For what ever reason, Hann din't know, but he began to follow Nerr'ak. Hann didn't do that good of a job and sneaking behind the sorcerer, but he didn't care.

Multiple times Nerr'ak glanced back at Hann, noticing that he was following, but continued on his way. For what ever reason he never tried to confront Hann. A few times Nerr'ak tried to take a detour and loose Hann, while still following Vlad, but the sorcerer couldn'd shke Hann off of him.


----------



## komanko

Fear, it is defined as a feeling of agitation and dread caused by the presence or imminence of danger. What happened next was indeed dangerous and fear was one of the only responses that Nerr’ak felt possible. As Nerr’ak finally managed to sneak up and touch the Thousand Son’s mind the sorcerer opened his eyes, they were filled in what seemed to be a mixture of rage, curiosity, and annoyance. He then looked at Nerr’ak and in a mere moment his defenses were shattered, the sorcerer pummeled Nerr’ak’s mind and he could easily leave it as a bleeding pulp but decided not to and retreated. The sorcerer commander then stands up, he looks at Nerr’ak with what seemed to be a maddened look as he pulls out his bedlam staff with the left hand and points it at Nerr’ak’s face a touch away from making his mind blank. Commander Xynx then spoke, "*Should you attempt to try and test the barriers of my mind again then i shall shatter your mind completely before casting both your body and soul into the warp for the pleasure of the daemons that lurk there. Is that understood*?" There was something in the tone of the commander when he spoke, those weren’t the honeyed words of Slaanesh nor was it the mysterious talk of Tzeentch, it felt more like a maul pummeling into Nerr’ak’s mind the command to never try such a thing again… A thought passed that this might be warp sorcery but the fear and danger led him away from confronting such a possibility right now. He simply nodded at Xynx having nothing better to say as it felt like every threat he mentioned would easily become reality. The sorcerer seeing Nerr’ak’s nod released the grip around his mind which felt like it was slowly crushed, finally Nerr’ak could breath normally again. Xynx then strode off towards the door, probably having business to finish while muttering something Nerr’ak did not completely hear, something about this being a library and that he should just find some books…

As Xynx strode away to doing whatever business he had to attend to Nerr’ak moved towards the first bunch of books he managed to find, the first bunch of books which were not used by anyone as it was always better to have several books in someone’s hands then only one. Pulling the first one he saw it was entitled as “The Beyond.” The letters were carefully carved onto the book’s cover. Along with that came what seemed to be a picture of the eye of the warp from above, opening the book and reading the first few pages Nerr’ak understood that he fell upon a bunch of daemonology books. This was good and bad altogether, daemons after all are helpful and they symbolize most of the time the most powerful of the blessed by sorcery but yet they are extremely dangerous and unpredictable and Nerr’ak usually preferred to rely on his own strength… Yet some daemons were helpful for example the fabled Disk of Tzeentch which was one of his favorites… Maybe he will even make a daemon pet, the thought made him smile as he reopened the book and began reading.

It was indeed interesting although dangerous but Nerr’ak did not mind, if he would make a mistake there is a chance that it would take this entire hellish fortress along with Nerr’ak himself. He knew that this would be a slow process but hoped to at least master the easiest and simplest of summoning today, as it was always good to have a daemon friend watching your back… No matter how big. What interested Nerr’ak more was if it was possible to bind a daemon to him, not into him which will result in hosting a daemon and in Nerr’ak’s death but to bind the daemon to him as a servant which can always be called upon, or even better Nerr’ak wanted to find how to bind a daemon into an item, any item as this could sow deceit, confusion and hate between any force… Be it Chaos or not… He will probably find those answers soon, but now was possibly too early for it. 

P.S Didnt have much to write about so I tried to make it longer, hope I did not ruin it XD


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal stood there, proud above the remains of her defeated enemies. None had stood a chance against her when she used her chainsword, now hanging from her left side of her belt. Her right held the powersword that had sliced through the cultists with such ease. She marvelled at the beautiful blade, the perfect instrument of death. The light shone off of the cold dull metal as she deactivated it and studied it closely, not noticing the severed hand next to her foot.

She slowly put her sword back in her sheath, resting her hands on both of her weapons. For now she would hold onto the chainsword, it could come in handy. With the powersword she would be unstoppable, unless she came up against a deamon or a sorcerer. She could see some form of movement from the corner of her eye so she turned her head to see what it was. It was the commander, once again leaving but this time alone. He was probably going to either give consul to the Lord, or to give a report. On the matter of that, it brought Racheals, attention back to that of Kol, the marine had left, probably realising that he had warned the rest of the group, though he only had his suspicion to go upon.

Racheal turned, she was going to find out more information on the commander, he could be a potential enemy, and nothing stood in her way. She looked around the room, noting Ghazan training by himself, best to leave him at it while she moved to a marine that sat, purple liquid in one hand and bolter in the other, attempting to clean it. He was one of the marines the commander had taken with him, and was also normally by his side. Racheal moved forward, grabbing her own drink as she walked past a cultist holding a tray looking terrified. She sat down opposite the marine and studied him for a second before speaking out.

*"An immaculately kept bolter brother, you must have had a lot of practice killing the dog Emperor's subjects with that gun. Tell me, how long have you served under the commander and our Lord? I only ask so I can get a bearing on what the marine is like to serve with, and you are obviously one of his closer marines, or he would not have you around him so much would he now?"*


----------



## deathbringer

A miasma of salvage lay before him. the storys of a thousand chaotic machine, their will bent and twisted to the purpose of dark gods. Ancient and abandoned they sated his need, his fingers probing carefully, sifting weaponry and plating aside, searching for his need. He found it between a fragment of chassis and a rickety autocannon, plucking it from there midst his mind faded, blankness arriving, internal bliss seeping around him as his fingers found the void, twisted a wire to fill the void, rerouted, servo claws red hot tip fusing the parts together, sealing the part whole.

He was already moving towards the acclaimed brother dreadnaught, fingers untwisting the wires, holding them out stretched, the servo claw uncoiling, the tip glowing a deep fiery orange as he prepared, prepared to give the ancient voice once more.

A crackle of vox, before the iron had even moved made him jolt, his servos compensating against the reflex, juddering sickeningly, his cloak fluttering so slightly.

A voice emerged, silver tongued, the words flowed in a warm drawl .

He needed no introduction, the snaking miasma of beauty that fluted through the vox spoke for itself.

“Dear Ferrore, if you did not recognize by now then I’ll identify myself, it is Nerr’ak."

Beware the snake

" I have decided to warn you… of a known to us both… marine. If you are aware of that, Vladimir has returned to this warband."

Coward, a brother that flees is no brother of mine, least all a comrade, a trusted friend.

"I do not know if he has talked to you already but the only thing I know is that whatever offer he is about to make to you, you must refuse, anything that he says is a lie, he tried convincing everyone that Modeus is alive… This alerted me and I have checked the subject again by meditating and sending my soul into the warp to search for him… I won’t bore you with the details but to summarize there was no remnant of Modeus’s soul there thus meaning that he is dead. I hope that you will do your best to stay away from Vladimir as he is dangerous and also not to be trusted, I have no idea what he was doing while he was away from the warband and I don’t know his intentions and plans…"

Interesting... modeus alive, the leader of their warband, interesting.... intersting, the founders return.

But why?
Why if you are alive shield your soul... can such a thing be done.... perhaps by on favoured by the shifter, the lord of change.

He should find out, was there a techmarine of the deceiver?
An ancient a thousand son, a techmarine that had once listened upon the words of the one eyed giant?

He should investigate, yet he should complete his task, yes, find favour in the eyes of his own overlord.

His attention fluttered then was torn asunder by a voice he new so well.

"Ferrero! I have come for you. Ignore my call at your own peril."

Vlad stood within the halls, his voiced raised, echoing from the doorway.. a challenge... a challenge he would not run fro,

He turned cloak furling as he strode forth, pushing on into the center of the hall, techmarines servos grinding as they turned to watch his progress

"What peril, do you run so fast the very ground turns alight?" the monotone drawled, phonetic, emotionless, yet the anger pounded within him/

His hands balled to fists yet he did not reach for the weapons upon his back

"Speak, my time is short, i have much more important things to do then to parley with one who abandons his brothers"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

After he had delivered his challenge to the techmarines' workshop, Vlad waited whilst a slave shuffled forwards, and checked out his equipment. It all seemed fine, which pleased Vlad, but then he took very good care of his weapons and armour anyway. After being given re-charge packs for his armour, Ferrero rounded the corner and faced him.

Vlad stood as Ferrero approached him. He was angry, Vlad could see that easily enough. His hands were curled into malicious fists, irate eyes staring at him. Vlad would not back down. Now was urgent, now was not the time to falter. Now was his destiny.

"Modeus is with us still. While we languish under the "favour" of this new patron, we turn against everything that we achieved under Modeus. I still stand for him. I swore to service, and I will not break an oath of service. Until either I or he dies, I will fight for Modeus." Vlad paused, before withdrawing the vox-recording he had received. He had already made a copy of it and stowed it away inside his armour, just in case. This one, therefore, was expendable.

Vlad threw the tape into the air, towards Ferrero. He knew the techmarine would be swift enough to catch it.

"Play it. Listen." said Vlad, flatly. He was running out of time. *[To "hear" the message, there was a spoiler in one my updates, quite a while back I think. It's there, unless Revan puts it in your update.]*

Vlad spoke after he heard the soft click of the end of the recording:

"My men stand ready. 150 Marines and 100 Cultists at my command. I will speak to some of the others, if I can, but what I plan requires your support. Without you, my endeavour will suffer greatly, and may even fail. Modeus awaits us, mighty beyond our wildest dreams. His powers are above anything we can imagine. We must stand with him, not this power-hungry upstart that we call "master". To ignore this would be folly."

Vlad turned to leave, but then remembered something.

"What I did in the past is done. It has made me who I am now. My resolve is, and always has been, absolute. I have faced far worse horrors than these,

"The Sons of Nostramo."


----------



## revan4559

Kol: The meeting with the other commanders of the Warband goes on for several hours as you discuss what the intruder could mean for the warband and to Lord Garronds rule. Once the meeting is done each of the commanders return to their own sections of the Fortress to get ready for the next round of the blood tournament. You decide to return to the part for undivided and enter half-sleep while going into meditation. During your meditation you hear the whisperings of the dark gods telling you of change, death, joy and bloody war to come. Clearly something will happen by the end of the tournament which will shift the power of the warband.

Nerr'ak: You remain sat on the floor with the books piled up around you as you continue to read about daemon summoning and daemon binding for minor daemons. You read that even a minor daemon requires the sacrifice of two or three cultists to try and attract it to you and pull it into the material realm from the warp. Even though you feel like you could go and attempt it now you decide to wait until tomorrow as you will need to save your strength for the next part of the blood tournament. Taking the books and placing them within your robe you pick up your weapons and cross them over your lap as you enter meditative half-sleep.

Rachael: The marine's purple-pink helmet of the emperors children looks up at you before looking down to his bolter as he continues to clean it. "I have served with Commander Helstrom for the last six thousand years. He is one of the greatest swords-men that currently reside in the eye of terror save for Lord Abbadon, His Excellency Lord Fulgrim(Primarch) and Lucius the Eternal. Commander Helstrom may not look it by he has received several gifts from the Princess of Excess though if you wish to know what they are you will have to ask the Commander yourself. As for Lord Garrond, i don't know much about him save for the last three times he has won the blood tournament." With that the marine goes back to ignoring you completely and cleaning his bolter. Sighing to yourself you decide to go and get some rest ready for the next round of the tournament.

Ghazan: OOC: See the Everyone part below.

Hann: Upon following Nerr'ak to the halls of Tzeentch you seemingly hit an invisible should you try to get close to the doors after Nerr'ak passes through them. You come to the conclusion that a sorcerer within has placed up a force field to contain several experiments and psychic duals that are occurring inside, as you can see two sorcerer's throwing lightning, fire and ice at each other in one such dual. You decide that you will find out what Nerr'ak was doing tomorrow after the next round of the blood tournament. Returning to the halls of undivided you enter your room and lock the door before entering half-sleep to get some rest for tomorrow.

Vladimir: Turning away from Ferrore you leave the hanger and return to the halls of undivided to get some rest for the next stage of the blood tournament which is in several hours. On your way back you have time to think about whether or not Ferrore will join you as you showed cowardice earlier and Ferrore is a follower of the Blood God, he and his followers do not look kindly upon cowards. Finally returning to your room you lock the door behind you and sit upon the bed and cross your legs before leaning your head against the wall and entering half-sleep.

Ferrore: Catching the vox recording that Vladimir has thrown you, you plug it into one of the sockets on your armour and listen to the contents of the recording which can only be heard by you as its playing directly into your helmet/metal head. 


Once you plug it in the message starts to play, the voice on the vox recording is one you haven't heard in several days, its Modeus. "Fellow members of the warband which i formed during the first days of the blood tournament, to some of your disappointment, hann, I am still alive and im currently busy engaged in negotiations with dark powers behind your comprehensions to secure us all great power. Now some of you may be doubtful about this information but know this. I SHALL return at the end of the blood tournament to reclaim the warband i created along with all the winnings from the tournament. Those that have remained loyal to me shall be rewarded, those that have not shall, well lets say they will be begging for death by the time i am finished with them." The message then cuts out. What you do with this information is your choice.

What you do with the vox recording is up to you, and as you look up from it to Vladimir you notice that he has turned away and headed off while saying that his resolve is absolute and that he will not run from a fight again. He also says that he will require the support of your part of the warband but that is entirely your decision. Going back to The Dreadnought Drakhar you go about repairing and reattaching a vox voice unit so he is able to speak again. You end up working through the night into the early hours of the morning until you are called to take part in the next round of the blood tournament.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Lets move this on abit to the next part of the blood tournament.

Everyone: Having all be called for the blood tournament's next round you all make your way to the huge arena that you have been fighting in for the last few days. You all get the feeling that within the next two days the blood tournament will end as there isn't many smaller warbands left which means it will eventually come down to the Lords/Leaders of the warbands fighting each other to the death to see who wins. You all have heard that Lord Garrond has won the blood tournament for the last three times it has been held, whether he will win again this time you do not know. Finally getting to the arena you are each separately led off by Cultists or Marines who take you to the pits in which you will be fighting. You should enter the arena bit while readying your weapons for what ever challenge you are going to face.

OOC: Will be revealing what each of you will be fighting next update.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Meddrak was in his quaters, meditating, after what seemed like hours of pointless discussing about the intruder which had generally got him, and his collegues nowhere. The Dark Apostle had his head bent, in a half sleep mode.

Then, suddenly, images flashed through his mind, filling Kol's head with various whispers, each different accents and in different languages, informing him of a future of change, death, joy, but also, the greatest of all - a bloody war that was to come.

Meddrak opened his eyes at the last image, and pondered for a few moments on it. A bloody war would be a good thing, for it had been long since he had slain the forces of the false emperor. However, another thing, the Dark Apostle still needed to start a warband of his own, as the corrupted astartes had seperate ambitions to his lord.

He knew that his word bearers would follow him, and several others of those of the undivided forces, but those dedicated to the indivudual aspects of the dark gods?

The Dark Apostle was not so sure. No doubt he would be able to tempt the followers of the Blood God over to his side, for they would be only care for the battlefield. "My lord," a voice from behind him interrupted his thoughts, and the warrior of the ruinous powers turned around to see a Word Bearer stationed by the door, a veteran named Kalos. "The next round of the Blood Tournament awaits you."

"Excellent," The Dark Apostle remarked, and followed the veteran out of the room, and left the fortress, heading down the hill to the huge arena in the tainted city below with a smile on his face. Blood would be claimed for the ruinous powers this day, he was sure of that.

Of course, Meddrak knew that Lord Garrond was the victor of the Blood Tournament for the last three times, and the Dark Apostle knew now that he had a chance to overthrow him. Then, not only would he recieve the astartes from Garrond's force, but also... from everybody elses. His old warband would not be able to withstand this threat, Kol thought with a smile as he prepared himself for battle, whispering prayers to the Dark Gods that he worshipped, one-by-one.

As he had put on the last armour plate, Meddrak picked up his crozius as a Cutilist, bearing the mark of Nurgle entered the room, and spoke in a corrupted tounge, spitting flies from his mouth. "The next round of the blood tournament awaits, Lord Dark Apostle. If you would care to follow me, so we can begin. That is, if you are ready?"

"I am more than ready," Meddrak spun his Crozius, showing off to the cutilist as he lead the Dark Apostle out of the arena.

As soon as Kol entered, he adopted a defensive stance, bringing his weapon across his body in case the attacker favoured the close range fights, which most who came to this tournament did. The Dark Apostle looked up, and spotted his opponent. A small smile formed on his ancient lips as he bellowed a warcry to the Dark Gods.


----------



## deathbringer

. The vox recording slapped into his hand and his fingers curled around it, deft twists of his fingers allowing him to plug it into the vox netwrk. The voice was Modeus, plain and simple, his words nothing he could not expect, yet there was a difference. Something new resonated in his voice, a certain deep assurance that had not been there before.

It mattered not.

This was not a fight he could partake in. He was bound, bound by the oaths of the blood tournament. They had lost, his blood was garronds, his word sworn to garrond.

Vlad did not seem to think so, he looked up to speak yet Vlad was moving away, he hurried gripping his shoulder and spinning him to whisper in his ear

"Your courage is not in question, you value of my friendship is... i know you no coward but a brave man does not blunder into a fight that is not his. You are bound by oaths, the oaths you swore in the blood tournament bind us to garrond. To go against him breaks those oaths of blood. Beware you walk a crumbling path, i advise you to step off it, yet if you refuse, you will not find my support lacking. Now go... i have much to learn"

He turned away picking up the displaced vox unit he moved to the dreadnaught, hands moving automatically, mind still buzzing


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal took a sip of her drink as she waited, filling it seep through her body as the marine looked up. He was an Emperor's Children Astartes and he quickly looked down at his bolter. She felt a little annoyed at this, thinking that he would ignore her inquiry all together before he spoke at last, still cleaning his bolter. "_I have served with Commander Helstrom for the last six thousand years. He is one of the greatest swords-men that currently reside in the eye of terror save for Lord Abbadon, His Excellency Lord Fulgrim and Lucius the Eternal. Commander Helstrom may not look it by he has received several gifts from the Princess of Excess though if you wish to know what they are you will have to ask the Commander yourself. As for Lord Garrond, i don't know much about him save for the last three times he has won the blood tournament."_


With that the marine went back to ignore her, leaving Racheal pondering. This marine was far too loyal to the Commander, he would be a problem if he inspired this much leadership. The fact that he was a gifted close combat expert would mean that if it came to a fight she would have to stay as far away as possible. Her bolter should be able to take him out if it came to it, but should she share this knowledge with Ghazan in case he had ambitions? For now she would stay quiet. She stood from the sofa, and moved away.

She would meditate until she was called upon to take part in the next competition. After what seemed a while a klaxon sounded and she stood, ready for battle. Her bolter in her hand and powersword and chainsword at her waist. She left the room and soon arrived with the rest of Garronds contestants at the arena. All the smaller warbands were surely down and out leaving the biggest warbands standing. She was escorted by two cultists, who seemed to spend a long time studying her to a room on the right of the arena.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad turned to walk away, but Ferrero caught his arm. He spoke hurriedly, speaking of his oaths to Garrond, and of Vlad's own oaths.

"Why, my friend Ferrero," grinned Vlad, "I made no vows to Garrond. I was recovered after our warband fell, but was never made to swear fealty with you all. I acknowledged my immediate superior, but made no vows to this great Garrond. No blood ties hold me, only that to Modeus."

Vlad walked away, leaving the techmarine to think on what had been said and heard. He had pledged his support, and that was what mattered at this stage.

Reaching his Undivided quarters, Vlad sent a vox-message to his combat-ready forces:

"Not yet, my warriors. Be ready to move at a moment's notice, but not yet. Not now."

He sent the vox on a private, encrypted channel; courtesy of a Forgefather Vlad had run into once, who had upgraded his helmet after only a little persuasion. It was also styled to Vlad's liking.

Vlad suddenly staggered, sweeping his cloak around him, and slid into an alcove, as Night Lords marines marched past. That had been too close.

"Damn, one of these days, I won't be so lucky.." muttered Vlad, reaching his quarters, locking the door shut, and entering semi-stasis to conserve energy. He would need all he could get in the coming days.


----------



## Anfo

Well...damn.

The sorcerers had erected some sort of...barrier, stopping Hann from entering into their compound. To scared that others will find out their master plan of Tzeentch. What cowards. Hann turned and walked back to the Undivided halls, sticking to the shadows so others wouldn't see him leaving the Tzeentch hall.

Hann opened his eyes, to day was the big day, again...
Hann strapped his shield to his back, and holstered his ax and pistol on his hip. He walked with the other warriors to the Tournament grounds. It felt like it had been so long since he had last been here. It like a lifetime ago the the whole Tournament had started. A cultistist, instructed Hann to follow him. Hann was led to his pit and was instructed to wait.

Soon, it would start.


----------



## komanko

“*Daemons*… *More daemons*… *And a bit more daemons*…” Nerr’ak mumbled while reading through the daemonic tomes. The books contained so much information on daemons, it was almost too much. It was rare to find so much knowledge on things which are mostly hidden and kept in secret. The books described many daemons, more than Nerr’ak new to exist; it described the way to summon them, their weaknesses, preferences, dedication, etc… It was clear that no single person could write such a book, it must have taken decades of research and the person who wrote it must have had help. After scouring through the books quickly, Nerr’ak moved to the section which was dedicated to the minor daemons, from there he moved a few pages to the Tzeentchian daemon section as he figured it would be easier to summon daemons which served his lord and not of another god. “*Ones I’ll take control of the minor daemons I’ll be able to summon the major ones, and after that I will have to practice controlling differently dedicated daemons*...” He whispered, talking with himself. 

Reading through one of the tomes which was dedicated to Tzeentch he read that even a minor daemon like a horror will need to be attracted by several sacrifices, if not he will simply not arrive at the matterium. Luckily for Nerr’ak he had an abundance of slaves just waiting to die for a greater cause, even while he read it cultists were passing through the room doing minor tasks for their masters. Yet a sacrifice was not always a simple act, some of the greater daemons demanded a very exact way of sacrifice for example different types of killing, how the sacrifice died, etc… 

Nerr’ak thought through the idea of trying to summon a minor daemon now but he quickly dismissed him as he knew that it will drain all his energy away from him because of this being his first ever summoning. He wandered if he will be able to use his apprentices to bolster his own psychic power thus being able to control the daemon longer are maybe even bounding it to his will. It was something that he had to test when fate will allow him to. 

The time have come to rest for Nerr’ak, he did not doubt the fact that the blood tournament tomorrow would be harder than anything he faced until now. He will certainly need as much energy as he could gather. Nerr’ak slowly stood up and instead of putting the books back in place he hid them inside of his robe in one of the many pockets there. He felt better this way as he knew that he will deny some knowledge to others who did not know it yet which already made him more powerful in some kind of a way. When he finished gathering the books which were lying on the floor next to him Nerr’ak picked up his weapons and moved away from the main hall and towards his room. Passing by some sorcerers who were involved in psychic duels while others watched them, near them there were simple marines dueling for practice also, the hall itself was some kind of a training room and a library. 

Quickly passing by the duelist Nerr’ak turned to the right towards the personal quarters. When he reached his after about half a minute he took a sit in the corner of the room, he then covered his face with his hood as it was better that no one knew who it was there. It could save him from potential enemies, after that he simply crossed his weapons on his knees and entered a half meditative sleep, gathering strength for the upcoming battle.

It was dawn, one of the apprentices entered Nerr’ak’s quarters. Nerr’ak was still in half meditative sleep and the apprentice approached him and shook him by his shoulder, waking him up. Blinking his eyes a couple of time Nerr’ak looked at the apprentice who woke him up, it was the black legion one, he smiled at the apprentice “*This is going to be a glorious day. Let me tell you something, if you stick with me you will learn a great deal, I promise you, and I keep my promises*… *When it suites me*.” Nerr’ak’s smile turned into a more fiendish one as he said those last words. The apprentice bowed down and nodded to Nerr’ak, he then took his leave and went to his business.

Nerr’ak shook his head a couple of times to dismiss the last remnants of sleep from him, it always took a couple of minutes to get back to full strength after a meditative sleep, one of the many reasons for his hate of resting and sleeping. He gathered his equipment and checked that nothing was stolen during the night; he nodded to himself when he noticed that everything was in place. The revelation about Modeus’s fate still haunted Nerr’ak, it was a plague on his mind and at some point he thought that it would be a good idea to hit himself with his bedlam staff… The idea was quickly dismissed when Nerr’ak realized how stupid it was.

His bedlam staff strapped to his back and his force sword and bolt pistol to his legs Nerr’ak strode out of his room and quickly moved towards the arena. It took him a while to get there but he arrived rather early as not many people were still there. This was good for him as he would manage to take a peek at the opponents that will compete this day, as not much warband were left it meant that now only the strongest of warriors were left to compete.

Taking a stroll around the huge and magnificent arena Nerr’ak listened to the cultists which were scattered around, picking up some helpful information such as the fact that his lord Garrond won the last three tournaments. It was a good thing to know, this way he will possibly put up some fight when Modeus will arrive to claim what is rightfully his. As he continued walking around he heard someone shouting his name, turning around he saw one of the marines who earlier escorted him to Garrond’s fortress, approaching the marine he told him that it was time to get into the arena. Nodding, he simply followed the marine as he made his way to the entrance of Nerr’ak’s pit. Getting his weapons ready Nerr’ak stepped inside.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Walking into the arena pit where you will be fighting you can see it is filled with boulders both larger and wider than an astartes. Through the gaps in the boulders infront of you, you can see a chaos raptor from the Nightkillers warband. You stand there wondering if there are any more opponents hidden around the arena pit which are concealed by the boulders. Only time will tell if there are but for now you best make your target the chaos raptor as he proceeds to activate his jump-pack and lands ontop of the biggest boulder in the middle and looks at you, chain-swords revving in both hands.

Nerr'ak: Stepping into the arena pit that you will be fighting in today you wonder who or what you will fight. Looking around the arena you can see small hills, boulders, some kind of trenches but most of it is some kind of boggy mire which comes up to about knee height. Quickly moving to some higher and more firmer ground you keep your eyes focused on the door opposite to the one you entered from as it slowly opens and your opponent arrives. Instead of being a sorcerer like you fought last time, or a normal marine, you instead can see two marines herding something out into the arena, a massive monstrous chaos spawn. This spawn by the look of its shape, colours and mutations used to be something that tried to gain the favor as Tzeentch as on its back are two large avian multi-coloured wings. Its long serpentine head then shifts to look at you with all ten of its multi-coloured eyes before letting out a screech and beat its wings to take flight, straight towards you.

Rachael: Entering through the door you end up in the arena pit that you will be fighting in. The arena pit is with multi-coloured burning brazers giving off narcotic and slightly poisonous fumes, clearly this was designed by a follow of the Dark Prince of Pleasure. Standing at the opposite end of the pit are two figures, who by their heraldry belong to The Angels of Ecstasy and the Flawless hosts who both owe their origins to the greatest of the Dark Princes's corrupted astartes, The Emperors Children. You can see that the member of the flawless host wielding what appear to be two envenomed whips covered in spikes and barbs. As for the Angel of Ecstasy you can see he has some form of lightning claw on his left hand and a bolt pistol in the other. It is your choice who you attack first and how.

Ghazan: After walking through the gates into the arena pit you can see that the place you will be fighting in is completely flat with no cover, obviously this will be a straight up toe-to-toe fight with what ever or who ever your opponent is. While pondering on what you will be fighting the gate opposite you opens and walking out of it appears a marine wearing the colours of the Violaters, you instantly recognize him as Commander Ixion Andrus, who is the Violaters leaders second in commander. What you do now is up to you, do you open a conversation with him or simply attack him? But you can see that he is armed with a power-sword in his right hand and an electro-flail(type of whip) in his left hand.

Hann: Standing in the arena pit you can see that it is filled with burning furnaces and small pools of flowing lava, you guess that maybe you will be fighting someone who worships Khorne, and sure enough you are. Entering from the door on the other side of the arena is one of the fiercest warriors of all traitor legions, A World Eater, those that are chosen by Khrone and led by the great daemon primarch Angron. You feel this will be a long and hard fight, the warrior infront of you has no helmet and you can see that he is frothing at the mouth ready to unless his rage and spill your blood using his twin chain-axes. Soon a bell sounds and the World Eater comes charging forward revving his axes and swinging them around in arcs towards you.

Vladimir: Having gone to the blood tournament you are led by a cultist wearing the symbols of undivided to the arena pit that you will be fighting it. Once inside you notice that there is a room for this arena pit. The arena pit also isn't very well lit, only having enough light so that even your astartes eyes can barely make out the heraldry of your opponents. Looking around you can see that you are fighting a member of the Nightlords traitor legion, The Punishers chaos warband and finally The Sanctifide, an offshoot of the Word Bearers legion. At this point in time you are unable to tell what weapons your opponents have but you decide it would be best to attack the Nightlord as in this dark he is almost invisible to your sight.

Ferrore: After finishing several repairs for Dreadnought Drakhar and giving him back his 'voice' you decide to do to the blood tournament to see if you can win something that will help you with your task. After being led by a crazed cultists wearing the colours of Khorne you enter an arena pit not too different from the one you were in during your tank battle save for the lack of tanks. The gates to the right and left of you open before you see who and what you will be fighting. From the left gate comes a Khorne Beserker of the World Eater legion, Khornes favored sons whose primarch is one of Khornes greatest servants, Angron. From the right gate comes the bloated form of a marine bearing the heraldry of the Lords of Decay, a warband who owes its existence to the Death Guard, favored of nurgle. This will be a very tough fight against both of them, luckily you have several weapons including your shoulder mounted plasma gun to help you.

Vermaas: Having served Lord Garrond since the last blood tournament in which he killed the lord you were serving you transferred your services to him. Now it is your turn to take part in the blood tournament once again. After entering through a large obsidian gate you come onto the arena floor where you will be fighting, ahead of you is your opponent a chain axe and bolter pistol wielding member of the Apocalypse Company. He seems to be standing there waiting for you to get closer before he then revs his chain-axe and charges at you, bolt pistol raised as he fires off several shots which ping off your shoulder guards and shin guards.

Charir'Kothar: The blood tournament, something which you have only just recently started fighting in since you went into the service of the Chaos Lord Garrond. You are standing inside of an arena pit waiting for your opponent or opponents to show themselves. The arena floor that you are in has large rocky boulders and some trenches deep enough for an astartes to get in and crouch to cover most of their body. Your three opponents then enter the room from separate doors, each one armed with a simple chain-sword and bolter, it appears you will be facing members from the: Apostles of MinthRas, Betrayers of Pain and the Death Mongers. You stand there preparing yourself for the fight until a bell tolls and your three opponents start to shoot at each other and you while moving towards cover either inside of a trench or behind one of the large boulders.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Stepping into the arena, the Dark Apostle found himself confronted by a variety of boulders, of numerous different shapes but each wider and taller than an astartes. Meddrak cared not for these things, and his attention was only on the prey.

Which, at the moment, remained elusive. Prehaps his quarry was behind one of these boulders, waiting to strike and catch the Prince of Chaos unawares?

Turning to the left, the sound of a familar noise greeted his ears, and the Dark Apostle recgonised the familar sound of an adeptus astartes jet pack, of a Mark 5 type, although it had long been twisted and corrupted to a much darker purpose. It's owner was of the Nightkillers Warband, a group of corrupted space marines that had a reputation for stalking their prey at the darkest of nights, as was their namesake. Meddrak knew little else about the insignifcant warband, only that where there was one, there was normally two.

_'They Hunt in Packs'_, Meddrak thought with a frown, and readied his Crozius as the Raptor powered into the sky towards him. _'Where there's one, there's several'._

In both hands, the corrupted astartes was wielding chainswords, and by the time the jump pack died, his opponent was perched on top of a rock nearby him. "I've never killed a Dark Apostle before," the Nightkiller taunted, powering his jump pack into life once again as well as continuing to keep his chainswords in life. If Meddrak could see inside his helmet, the Dark Apostle would have seen a sharp, pointed tounge lick the aged lips of the veteran.

By the numerous battle scars that he boasted, Meddrak could tell that this warrior was a high figure, prehaps even the leader of the pack that challenged him. Maybe, even the leader of the other warband. He _had_ to win this one. Or else his journey would end here, and the Word Bearer would never get the revenge that he ever deeply craved. 

"Today will be my first time," the Nightkiller chuckled, and departed the rock, flying towards the Dark Apostle with all the speed that his Jump Pack could muster. "And I will enjoy licking your blood."

"I have bested better foes in battle than you, Nightkiller," the Dark Apostle rebuked with an eerie grin on his face, bringing his crozius up to block the attack. "I don't intend to grant you your wish."

The Dark Apostle spun around, bringing up his tainted blade to block the charge of the Night Killer, swinging him around with all the sterngth that he could muster, and crushing his prey into another rock to the side. 

As the Raptor climbed to his feet, the Dark Apostle bellowed a warcry to the Dark Gods and charged into battle once more.


----------



## Tolethmemnos

The dark red armoured form of Charir'Kothar would watch rather intently as the other combatants would arrive with due confidence apparent across their limbs, every movement they seemed to make being rather measured, prepared and practiced as only a true cold hearted and experience killer could allow for. And yet..watching the three, Charir would merely allow a rather deep seated reptillian like snarl to echo within his chest, narrowing his slitted eyes at each of them in turn as the first bolter rounds were fired across the vast expanse of the arena, by sheer luck two of them would only graze the scaled pauldrons upon his shoulders. Both bolts would make rather firm indentations upon the age-old ceramite/scaled mixture, but would not knock the Dragon Warrior off of his feet as was likely the proffered intention of the firepower.

Any warrior of the Dragon Warriors would know that to fight within this kind of Arena Guile would be as required as much as brute force, thus he would begin sprinting behind what could only have been the wreckage of some kind of daemonic construction of a vehicle that was left as a charred wreck from an earlier combat, using its metallic hide to assist in a form of cover for his ceramite clad self, aiming however through the gaps to lay a rather intense stream of suppressing firepower from his well maintained bolter upon one of the group who was approaching him, the others it seemed appeared to be locked in a rather deadly combat with two chainswords whirring and whining against one another, yet their combative skills did not appear to stop there. It seemed their hands, feet and other power armoured body parts were used as skillfully as the others, although allways away from the whirring fanged maws of the chainswords themselves.

Charir'Kothars current opponent it seemed had just as much protective armour maintained to an equal quality, as his bolter rounds would seem to ricochet from his opponents chestplate and leg armour sections with a rather skittish way, as if repelled by the backhanded guesture of a beast of some kind. This would bring a rather intent snarl from the Dragon Warrior, who would begin withdrawing away from his covered position towards a place at the back of the Pit as such that was littered with the fallen bones and body parts thrown in by the spectators, a place which would bring his senses to utter fruition due to the fresh scent of blood emanating from them. It would be here it seems that Charir'Kothar would make his stand, bolter held in a double handed grip to stead it, unleashing the remanents of his bolter clip upon his opponent who ducked back into cover, only to in those scant moments reload to continue the well aimed bursts. This would become a rather...enjoyable conflict, and a worthy test of the dragon warriors abilities.


----------



## BlackGuard

The whispers and the wails continued throughout the long corridor as he was led down the stone and obisidian halls of the Blood Tournament. Vermaas relished the sights and sounds as he always had in his long and brutal life. He knew it must be impossible but he could almost hear the combat of others in various other arenas. He doubled checked his armor and his bolter yet again as he appoarched the large obisidian doors to his arean floor. With a sudden start they creaked and cracked and slowly began to open, sounding for all the galaxy like screams of tortured souls. Giving one last glance over his shoulder at the corridor, Vermaas walked into the arena, his blood pumping viciously in his veins. 

As he walked upon the arena floor the echoing of his cermite boots the only sound he saw his opponent. Garbed in black armor with green flames, Vermaas was vaguely aware of what it meant. He was either one of the Apocalypse Company, whom he had heard very little about, or he was a member of the Bleak Brotherhood. It truly didn't matter to him, he was just another obstacle on his path to glory. Right now that path forced him to tread a fine step with his current 'master', Lord Garrond. Noticing that his opponent was not moving, Vermaas began to slowly appoarch him. 

'You-' began Vermaas. With absolutely no warning, the Apocalypse Company warriors, wielding both a chainaxe and a polt bistol bellowed his fury and charged. His bolt pistol blazing, they were inaccurate and pinged off his should guards. Vermaas was caught completely off guard and only avoided the chainaxe partially. A nice chunk of his right paulderon off in a shower of sparks.

Vermaas stummbled backwards trying to bring his bolter up to bear, but was batting aside by the back-end of the Chaos Warrior's chainaxe sending him sprawling to the arena floor. His instrincts were sharp now, his advanced senses immediately precieved the threat as the chainaxe came down, and only avoided it by bare inches. He kicked out and tagged his foe in the ribs, denting his armor and sending him stummbling back. With the gained distance, Vermaas opened up on full-automatic with his bolter pumping a full clip of bolts into his opponent. 

Using the burst as a distraction he quickly scrammbled to his feet, reloaded his bolter, and took aim. This fight would not be to his liking.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad was lead to the room in which he would fight. An Undivided servant had approached his quarters, and demanded his presence. Vlad had killed him instantly, before another, more polite, cultist had lead him to the Blood Tournament. He had reached his arena, and, after checking his power fist, _Stormblade_, bolt pistol, and small stash of _Night Grenades_, Vladimir Bo'reath'kor entered the chamber.

It was dark, very dark, but Vlad's advanced senses coupled with his special helmet just allowed him to see his opponents. There was a Word Bearer, a marine of the Punishers, and another of the Sanctified, and, most terrifyingly, a Night Lord. Vlad knew he must take out the Night Lord first.

But where had he gone? He had vanished in the darkness. The Sanctified and Punishers began fighting each other, the clang of close range weapons audible. The Word Bearer stumbled into the centre, and Vlad could hear him whispering under his breath. Suddenly, a ball of warpfire appeared in the centre, in the hand of the Word Bearer. So, Vlad faced a sorcerer also. Brilliant.

However, the warpfire illuminated the suddenly approaching Night Lord. Vlad swiftly brought up his blade and parried a blow which came from the warrior's massive longsword. Vlad swung around with a swipe from his black power fist, knocking the warrior from his feet, but doing little else. Vlad hadn't hit him that hard; he wondered if perhaps the warrior was weak?

The sudden change in lighting told him otherwise. Vlad ducked at the last second as the searing ball of warpfire passed overhead, smashing into the arena wall, and leaving a small ball of burning Chaos.

Vlad turned back, but could not see the Night Lord in the flickering fire. He stepped back towards it, hoping to see the Night Lord before he was upon him. Vlad heard the one of the two brawling marines roar in pain, followed by a sickly wet snap. Obviously one of the Sanctified or the Punisher had won their fight. Now Vlad would have to deal with him too. It was getting tense.

Suddenly, from nowhere, the Night Lord struck. Vlad brought up his power fist just in time, blocking the blow, but then latching onto the blade. The Night Lord struggled, but Vlad, sneering in triumph, crushed the blade between his fingers, and followed through with the blow, landing a sickening punch on the darkness beyond, followed by the thud of a body hitting the floor. Suddenly, another blast of warpfire flew past him, illuminating the corpse for a second:

It was not the Night Lord. Vlad had killed the Punisher, leaving the Word Bearer, Vlad, and the Night Lord... still he evaded Vlad's clutches. Vlad backed away once more to the burning warpfire on the wall, scanning the darkness, hoping to find a way through it... an idea hit him.

Vlad unbuckled a Night Grenade, and, spinning around, ignited it in the warpfire. Now, instead of creating pure darkness, it should emit burning warpfire, and illuminate the entire chamber, perhaps even killing the Night Lord if it hit him. Vlad threw the grenade into the middle of the chamber, and waited for the detonation.

He hoped it would work, because he heard the scuffling of movement just beyond him in the darkness. He needed that light...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael was lead by the cultists to an arena of Slaneesh. It was obvious as the great gates swung open, smoothly on their hinges Rachel entered. She could see as soon as she entered that the arena was decorated with burning brazers, each a different colour, each a different shade. Rachael brought her helmet and slotted it into place over her head. The brazers were giving off slightly toxic fumes, and she wanted to make sure that she would win this fight.

On opposite sides of the arena she noticed two marines standing, looking at her and her weapons for a second before focussing on each other. They were both followers of Slaneesh, one of them belonging to the Angels of Ecstasy and the other belonging to the Flawless Hosts. Both chapters had been created by the Emperor's Children and Racheal knew that she would have the fight of her life in this pit. The Flawless Host would have to be her first target and taken out from range. He carried two powerful envenomed whips, and would be able to beat her in close combat. 

Racheal could only hope that the two marines thought that she wouldn't be too much to deal with in their arrogance, and would focus on each other. By the looks they were giving each other, she was sure that she could exploit this. The Angel of Ecstasy had a lightning claw on his left hand and a bolt pistol in the other, he would also be a tough opponent, but if the Flawless Host died first Racheal stood a chance. She would have to remove the bolt pistol from the equation and then kill him with her close combat weaponry.

The tournament started once more, bloodshed would be quick. Without a seconds pause and with a cry the Flawless Host charged straight towards the Angel, who responded by opening fire with his bolt pistol. Racheal moved forward quickly, firing short controlled bursts at the flawless host, causing him to stumble under the combined fire. He smashed into some cover, not much of it strewn around the pitch. Immediately the Angel started to move forward, only to be stopped short by a burst of fire from Racheal's gun. 

The Angel turned and raised his bolt pistol, hitting Racheal square on the chest and knocking her off her feet. Racheal groaned and rolled into cover as explosive shells hit where she had been seconds ago. he rounds hadn't penetrated her armour, but had caused damage and had dented the armour. She stood once more, firing a burst from her bolter to see the two marines engaging in close combat, the Flawless Host took advantage of the distraction she had made.

Racheal moved forward, readying her power sword in on fluid motion, though she kept up the fire on the two marines. They moved with speed faster than normal Astartes, each trying to find a weakness in the others defence. It was the Flawless Host that got the first hit, his whips ripping through the soft armour on the knee joint of the Angel, pumping posion into his body. The Angel's body reacted to this and he started blasting away with his bolt pistol at point blank range. The Flawless Host moved back, straight into the view of Racheal.

Racheal dropped her bolter as she felt a whip wrap around it, causing it to hit the floor with a clatter and drew her chainsword as well as power sword. She would need both her close combat weapon to beat the Flawless Host and charged in, aiming to get as close as possible and neutralize the range of the Whip. The Flawless Host kept on pulling back, trying to wrap his whips around her weapons and hit the weaker points of her armour. Racheal couldn't let that happen and dodged out the way as much as possible whilst closing in.

The Flawless Host leapt forward in an unexpected move that Racheal barely avoided, but he overextended himself and put him in the path of Racheal s sword. The power sword sliced through his left leg, causing him to hit the ground as it fell away from his body in a howl of rage. Racheal quickly cut away its arms, leaving it lying there howling as it was dismembered. She marveled at her deadliest weapon, how easily it cut and beheaded the Flawless Host. She turned to see the Angel charge at her in time and brought her sword up to deflect the lightning claw. The fight had only just begun/


----------



## komanko

The arena was revealed at the moment he stepped in, yet it was so much different from the last couple of arenas he fought in. Instead of the old rock of sand he entered what seemed to be boggy mire; it was some kind of a swamp. “*A warrior of Nurgle*?” Nerr’ak wondered to himself while thinking who he will fight; no one liked does places except the filth struck warriors of Nurgle. Looking around more closely he spotted many Trenches which spanned throughout the entire battleground apart from that many boulders and small hills decorated the arena. He slowly stepped into the boggy mire to try and understand how deep it was, he walked towards the center until most of his knee was covered in dirt and slime from the swamp. “*Great*… *By the gods*, *this is so great*.” He spat, sarcasm dripping with every word. Quickly stepping out of the swamp like water he began to make his way towards one of the bigger hills, which was a good place to look down unto the arena from. 

Slowly making his way up the hill, he kept his eyes on the only door which decorated the arena apart from the one he came in from. When he reached the top of the hill he sat down in a meditative stance and continued looking at the door while conserving and regaining even more energy. Yet his rest was short as he began to hear howls and roars, which were surely inhuman. As he sat down and listen to the cries of rage the other door slowly began to crack open. Nerr’ak narrowed his sight at the door and when it finally opened two marines came in. For a moment he was about to ready himself for the fight but then he realized that they were not the real foe, they were herding something, one pulling a huge metal chain and the other wielding some sort of a shock staff. 

All was soon revealed as the cries of anger and rage began to not only be more and more frequent but also louder. Finally the marine holding the chain pulled strongly and a huge figure stumbled into the arena, for a moment Nerr’ak could not recognize the beast but when the other marine shocked it with his staff the beast spread its avian like multicolored wings and roared in anger as it grabbed the marine who shocked it and crushed him with its mighty clawed hand. The marine with the chain quickly dropped the chain and ran back to the entrance dodging the beast’s attempt to grab him also. The door closed shut behind him and left the beast alone but sadly, with Nerr’ak. “*This is surely amusing for you Tzeentch*!” Nerr’ak roared in anger and then muttered “*Bastard*...” The anger itself was not directed at Tzeentch but rather at the situation.

Scouring the Chaos Spawn Nerr’ak already spotted its mighty avian like multicolored wings along with its mighty clawed hands. Yet it was clear that this was not a normal spawn, it had to many things which resembled blessings from Tzeentch. The colors, the serpentine and long head, the avian like wings, it surely was a past warrior of Tzeentch and it was monstrous with no doubt. The spawn sniffed around with its huge head looking for his prey, it was certainly aware of its mission and probably it was not the first time that the beast was forced to fight in the arena. Its serpentine head continued swirling and moving all the time when suddenly it focused directly at Nerr’ak on the top of the hill. Only then Nerr’ak saw the beast’s ten multicolored eyes, “*Humph*… *Keen eyesight*, *great smelling senses*, *maybe its unable to hear*…” He muttered while sighing. He knew that this won’t be an easy fight and he hoped that he will survive it mostly unharmed.

They looked at each other, the serpentine chaos spawn at him while he looked at it, the thing then let out a louder screech and started beating his wings slowly and powerfully, it was amazing, magnificent as Nerr’ak wouldn’t have guessed that the wings could carry such a monstrous chaos spawn. As it finally took into the air it targeted Nerr’ak and started flying towards him. It was faster than expected, but nonetheless slow thus Nerr’ak decide to stand up and back away from the edge of the hill, rolling backwards to his feet Nerr’ak turned his back to the beast and slid down the hill reaching the black swampy marsh beneath. It was better to keep the creature around the water and trees of the marsh as it will make it difficult for him to fly. Remembering that he still have his jump pack to use Nerr’ak activated it and flew to the other end of the marsh making a rather large gap between him and the beast. It was the beasts turn to move now and he patiently awaited it, studying its nature and moves. The real question was if it is intelligent or does it use a simple beast like nature.

Not wasting a minute the creature released another screech and changed its direction, following Nerr’ak. Apparently it was not as smart as Nerr’ak wanted to believe. He had to tread carefully as he could end in the same position as the beast in front of him if he won’t beware. The thought of being degenerated into a bulk of meat with no intelligence at all sent chills down his spine, yet he ignored the thought steeling himself up for the upcoming fight. As the spawn was clearly a creature of Tzeentch it meant that it will be rapidly mutating as long as it can stand, this meant it would become more and more dangerous as they go on. He was happy that he read the book about the daemons the day before as he did not know much about chaos spawns before it.

While Nerr’ak was lost in thoughts he barely noticed that the spawn was getting closer and closer, he only noticed him when one of its claws passed above him nearly hitting Nerr’ak’s head and splattering it. He ought to be more careful unless he will find himself smashed into the ground. Looking at the creature he could see how it really looked, the bulky form, dark blue skin, multiple mouths, it was indeed a creature blessed by Tzeentch. Moving back Nerr’ak took out his force sword, he knew that the bedlam staff will have nearly no effect on the spawn… 

The spawn slowly made his way towards Nerr’ak each step literally shaking the ground around it, as the spawn moved on Nerr’ak backed away to a safe distance, spinning around the boggy marsh. Soon both of them were surrounded with trees, an idea then bursted into Nerr’aks mind; hopefully this will help weakening the creature along with making it more difficult for him to fly. As the spawn passed by some trees Nerr’ak released a fire blast towards the creature and the trees around him, hopefully the fire will spread. Nerr’ak then turned away and used his jump pack to reach the other side of the swampy pond.


----------



## deathbringer

A fool, he had made bonds of blood to the tournament, yet he saw them as nothing, did not see the bonds that tied him to Garrond like a puppet. He could not see them but he dangled from the manacles twitched and writhed in there grip. Then he was gone, the arrogant fool strode away unaware of the pistol he held cocked against his temple.
Now he too was moving the servo claw arching out even as his mind twitched, dragged by curiosity.

Solder flowed in molten rivers, the bionics of his eyes glowing under a shower of sparks, his soul soaring higher and higher the rush of excitement, the thrill of nearing completion.

He stepped back and silence filled his soul, the onrushing anticipation swelling through him, wave after wave.

Then the voice came, rolled with majesty, thunder crashed between syllables

"Touch me no more vile defender of khorne"

_______________________________________________
He stood within the ring and snarled, a chronic burst of static emerging from the voxponder. Rebuffed, turned away by he that he, by his own hands had helped bring back.

It boiled beneath the surface, khornate daemons snarled and giggled as his fingers twitched running over the hilt of the blade. Fate writhed within him, squirmed under his fingers as he awaited his challenge.

Then they came, together moving so differently yet as one, powerful assured, the nurgleth swept in, his stride unfettered, eyes ringed by boils and pustules flitting between the combetents, his hand clamping around the chainblade at his hip. 

Snarling the khornate entered, eyes bloodshot, face contorted into a frenetic mass of flesh and scar. His step feverish, dust swirling around his form in delicate swirls, only to be smashed away by his sheer bulk.

A triangle formed, equidistant, two bubbling centres of rage, drew khornes gaze and the crowd roared small scuffles breaking out amongst the crowd, though the nurgleth stood unfazed and unfettered, his cloak shifting slightly as his foot slid back, hand reaching to the bolter at his hip.

The rage slid, fluid, trickling like a waterfall through his soul, a torrent of expectation and desire surging through his mind. The originals... two of the ancients stood before him, would die by his blade. 

They stood upon the edge, teetered on the edge of motion, the ragged breathing and feral snarls of the world eater bursting over the screams and whimpers of the enraged crowd.

Slowly Ferrore moved his hands, fingers tightening upon the hilts of his chainblades as the world eaters hands fixed upon the chainaxe at his hip the other reaching just out his line of vision. The nurgleths hand moved too, slid inside his cloak fingers writhing as they fixed upon a second weapon.

The intensity grew and they stood together bound by the beginning, tied down by the coils of destiny that fixed around their souls, clenched their very essence with desperate desire. Silence descended, as all eyes fixed upon them and rendered them motionless, determined.

Then the moment splintered and motion returned

The world eater was barrelling forward a torrential boulder of motion, ignoring Ferrore he tore towards the nurgleth, whose arm flung forward he stepped aside, a bolter flung forward a double tap pattered away off the world eaters blood red pauldron.

Snarling ferrore moved forwardclosing the distance his plasma cannon twitching as it tracked the blood red mass, he fired, a single burst of pure plasma shooting towards the world eater and he dived. Flinging himself to the ground to avoid the fatal blast.

The chainswords were in his hand and revving as he pushed forwards with a hiss of piston, then stepped aside as the nurgling turned the bolter upon him. A full auto burst caused him to run left and now the world eater was back on his feet. A full bodied roar and he was charging, the chain axe revved, met by the humming roar of the salamander blade.

The bolt pistol barked and ferrore rocked backward as the round slammed into his chest and he swayed steadying himself just in time to deflect a slashing blow and that sent him staggering backwards.

Sheer strength sent him reeling, a second blow of pure power sent him toppling and he stumbled as the roar of the world eater laughed, threw back his head and raised the chain axe high, only to topple anguish twining with the pleasured roar. as he rolled away.

Rage taunted Ferrore soul as he regained his footing with a snarl, planting his foot he lept forward and charged the death guard as the underhanded fool bore down upon the reeling behemoth. They clashed in a flurry of blades, a bolt round fired, flashed across his vision as they locked together, chainswords squeeling they braced eye to eye, mind and matter they dueled for dominance.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: As you charge at the Night Lord he simply lets out a laugh as the dust and small pieces of rock fall off his armour, as you get close to him he ignites his jump-pack and flies straight over to the top of you before landing behind you. Pivoting on one left he brings around both of his chain-swords to slice into the side of you, luckily you manage to bring up your accursed Cruzios intime to block the attack. Obviously the way you need to beat this opponent is to remove or destroy his jump-pack to bring his mobility levels down to the same as yours. After having blocked him the Night Lord ignites his jump-pack and speeds away from you before landing on another boulder. "You won't catch me Dark Apostle, your just too slower." says the Night Lord mockingly.

Nerr'ak: The warp fire ball ignites several of the tree's upon impact being as this is your first time using it you are surprised at its power, however due to the wetness of the group the fire does not spread and therefor the spawn simply turns its attention back to you after looking at the fire. Blinking its ten eyes its serpent neck rears up as something passes along its long neck before opening its mouth, from within its mouth sprays multi-coloured flames that obviously would be wise to avoid so you use your jet-pack to jump out of the way as the flames hit some of the tree's forcing them to twist and mutate into different forms. It appears that this spawn has several tricks up its ever changing hide, as this is your first fight with your new powers you decide to see if your lightning will have any affect on the creature.

Rachael: As the powerfield of the lightning claw hits the field of your power-sword there is a small white light explosion followed by crackling and sizzling, but not matter how hard you try you are still just human and you are fighting an Astartes in a straight up toe-to-toe battle you can't win so you need to think of a way that will allow you to strike at him with your powersword where he cant stop it with his lightning claw, and the only way you can do that is to remove his arm. But as you try to strike at his lightning claw armoured arm, he brings up the claws and stops your power-sword but luckily for you you have a chainsword which you can attack with using your other hand but you best make it quick incase he draws another weapon off of his belt.

Ghazan and Hann: OOC: you two really need to start posting again or im going to have to npc your characters. If you do not post within the next two weeks or let me know that you will start posting again then i may perminantly make your character npcs or be forced to kill them off. IF your going to post then look at the last update for what you need to react to.

Vladimir: As your night grenade ignites thanks to the warp fire it illuminates about ten feet around you with enough light to see by normally. Though ahead of you the Word Bearer still stands there throwing warp fire balls at you from his right hand, but in the other he has draw his plasma pistol which is now aimed at you. Luckily for you however something dances in the shadow next to him before he can pull the trigger the NightLord knocks the plasma pistol out of the word bearers hands before once again vanishing into the darkness. With yet more unholy phrases and words the Word Bearer slaps his hands together and torches all around the room ignite, filling the room with enough light for you to see the Night Lord, who is now standing upon a boulder with his sword in one hand and a storm bolter in the other. You decide if you have enough time and survive this either the plasma pistol of storm bolter would be a useful replacement for your bolt pistol.

Ferrore: As yours and the death guards chain blade scream and screech against each other the rage within you partially dims as your tech-marine nature takes in the full scope of the conditions of the death guards armour, it is broken and cracked in places, rusted and decayed, seeing armour in such away brings sadness to you but also rage, great rage which grants you the power to break the deadlock between you and the deathguard, allowing you to small your shoulder into his bloated chest and knock him straight off his feet as the World Eater comes charging up from behind before jumping high into the air, chain-axe raised in both hands in the style of an execution. Your choice is to dodge or block, but you feel that dodging may bring the small chance of the World Eaters blade cutting deep into the prong Deathguard.

Charir'Kothar: Having ducked behind the burnt out remains of a chaos predator you continue to fire off surpressing fire against the Deathmonger who has taken refuge inside one of the trenches that is situated about what you guess is forty feet infront of you. As you remain in cover you try to come up with a plan of how to allow you to get some clear shots at the marines you are fighting, you eventually come up to the conclusion that you must enter the trench that the Deathmonger is in and try to out flank him to either shoot him or get close enough to engage him in Melee combat. But doing such could prove deadily if one of the other two opponents decided to turn their attention to you as you make a run for it. The choice is yours to either try and get into the trench or remain where you are and come up with another plan.

Vermaas: Some of your bolter rounds glance off the more protected parts of your opponents armour, such as his shoulders and shin guards, some rounds go wide completely even at this close range but two find their mark on your opponent. One bolter round punchers straight through the joint between his right shoulder and chestguard, while the other one penetrates his abdomen but doesnt detonate inside of him instead it bursts out the back of his armour. Thanks to the should going through his shoulder though the Chaos Astartes drops his bolt pistol to clutch the wound(though if his pistol was in his right hand then he just drops it) before bringing his chain axe around to try and slice into your chestplate, the chainaxe does hit your chestplate and cleaves a deep gouge out of it but not deep enough to hit your flesh.


----------



## BlackGuard

A shower of sparks covered Vermaas' face as he stummbled backwards from the crazed assault of the Apocalypse Marine. He quickly tried to raise his bolter again only to have it smashed from his hands in another strike by his foe. A swift kick to his chest saw his already tattered chestplate dented again and him flying across the arena floor. He cursed the Dark Gods for this poor pairing -- as a Tactical Marine in his former life, he knew of the arts of close-combat but had chosen to walk a path of balance. 

He could kill this bastard, he could put a bolt straight threw his skull but he needed distance. He attempted to raise only to see the whirling teeth of the enemy's chainaxe come spinning around, only a careful parry with both of his hands allowed the axe to whirl harmless against the stone flooring. The Apocalypse Marine, instead of attempting to reestablish distance and attack again, simply delivered a harsh punch right into Vermaas' helmet -- cracking one of his eye pieces. The next punch was not a surprise, and Vermaas grabbed his foe's arm with both hands before throwing him over himself and into the arena walls. 

Without hesitation Vermaas sprung to his feet and charged across the floor of the arena, his eyes darting left and right wildly trying to asess where his fallen bolter was. Not locating it, he came across his foe's dropped bolt pistol. Gripping it in his hand he spun around knowing exactly what to expect. The Apocalypse Marine was already charging, having covered over half the distance between them. 

Vermaas aimed the bolt pistol with experiance and ease and squeezed off several well-aimed shots. One punctured the Apocalypse Marines left shoulder guard, denoting inside but he showed no sign of any pain. Another shot struck his left foot just as it hit the ground, a minor spray of sparks and a smoldering, yet minor, wound to his armored boot were the only damage to speak of -- but the shot had off-balanced him and his crazed charge had turned into a stumble, right into his foe's waiting grasp.

Vermaas' last series of bolts were far harder to aim with any percision, and all but one missed their target. Even the one that actually hit, only did a glancing blow -- hitting the shaft of his foe's chainaxe, slightly adjusting the angle. This minor angle deviation, combined with his stumbling, would put percision strike planned by the Chaos Marine into unforseen angles. 

With a battlecry that sounded more like a roar, and with his bolt pistol's clip empty -- Vermaas reeled back and delievered a massive, mind-shattering, punch directly at his oncoming foe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

As the Dark Apostle charged at the Nightkiller, the jump-pack wielding astartes simply kicked his machine into life, and leapt away from Kol who was left scrambling in the dirt.

"Coward! Come here and meet me head on!" the Word Bearer called, to the Nightkiller, a frown forming on his lips as he climbed to his feet. Now, the veteran of the Word Bearers was very annoyed.

"Your wish is my command, Dark Apostle," the Nightkiller taunted, and Meddrak pivoted around to reveal the Raptor was charging head first towards his opponnent. Just in time, the scion of Lorgar brought up his Crozius to block the incoming attack, deflecting the chainsword blows with all the strength that he could muster. 

_'I need to destroy that dammed Jump Pack'_ Meddrak thought, bracing himself in a defensive position as the Nightkiller leapt skyward once again, landing on top of yet another boulder. The Dark Apostle smiled, _'Or the boulders.'_

"You need get a jump pack, my friend," the Nightkiller mocked, firing two short bursts from his pistol at Meddrak, who dodged them both. "You're just too slow."

"Last time I checked, you were trying to kill me," the Dark Apostle exclaimed, rebuffing the taunt as he charged towards the Night Killer, with a plan in his head. _'There's only one way for it. I'll bait the raptor into flying over head, and bring my Crozius up to destroy his jump pack, and then him. Hopefully before the others strike'._ "So how does that make us friends?"


----------



## Tolethmemnos

Noting the fact that two of his power armoured opponents seemed to be closing upon him, the Dragon warrior would narrow his reptillian looking pupiled eyes hidden by his helm, his breathing slowing as he quietly stalked around to behind a section of the ruined vehicle he was standing next to with his bolter hefted at the ready, his eyes aiming down the barell somewhat as he would wait for his opponent to make a mistake of sorts.

Indeed, The mistake would occur as the two other Chaos Space marines bearing down onto him would meet each other in their way around the ruined vehicle, soon beginning a rather bloody melee combat, of which chunks of bloodied flesh would be wrenched from the still blood dripping bodies of the combatants. At this point however is when Charir'Kothar would step out from his initial hiding place, bolter aimed at the two as he proceeded to discharge a series of full-automatic bolter rounds into the two fighting figures, watching as their figures bucked and swayed with the heavy round impacts with a great many bouncing off of ancient power armour, although some rounds finding purchase and leaveing large bloody craters along the back of their legs and lower stomach for example. The fresh scent of blood would fill the Dragon warriors nostrils, causing him to attatch his bolter to his leg-holster, before leaping in to join the Melee, laying about him with his bladed fingers, although recieving some rather dangerous strikes back in turn.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal barely managed to maneuver her sword into the way of the lightning claw as it was poised to take her head from her shoulder. She felt the strength of the marine in the blow, and was forced down to one knee as she tried to hold back the descending claw. Lightning danced along both their weapons, the marines combining with that of her new deadly weapon, causing a mini white explosion in between the two weapons. This knocked her back off her feet, and she had to roll out of the way to avoid being stabbed by its lightning claw.

She rose to her feet, weapons in hand as she launched a concentrated attack, only to find the marine move easily out of the way of her chainsword and parry her powersword. He was the hardest opponent she had yet faced, dodging her blows and launching powerful counter attacks that threated to overwhelm her again and again. He was stronger and faster than her, due to his Astartes physique, whilst she was just a normal human in power armour. It seemed that Slaneesh wanted her to die this day when he had these two duel, though Racheal was determined. She would not fall this day, she would prove to Slaneesh how much pleasure one like her could provide.

The only advantage she had other this marine was that in his arrogance he had failed to draw his combat knife from his belt. This would allow her to easily defeat him if she could utilise her second weapon to the best of her ability. In theory that was at least. Racheal ducked under a head blow and brought her sword up in an arc to meet his lightning claw. However she let him deflect the blow easily catching him off guard. She rolled with the blow and launched her real attack, her chainsword biting into his arm attached to the lightning claw. She didn't plan on taking his arm with her chainsword merely to distract him. He swatted at her chainsword which she brought out of the way before the blow hit, feeling as one of the claws sliced part of her arm drawing blood. She screamed in ecstasy and pain at the same time as bringing her powersword down on his dented armour with the lightning claw, feeling its raw power as it cut through his bone and through his armour.

Now she stood a chance at victory, now she could finish this, he would be easier to kill, though she was sure that he had some sort of trick up his sleeve.


----------



## deathbringer

The hatred dimmed as his eyes moved from the dull deathly glow in the deathguards eyes to the rusted and pitted aromour he bore. Cracks seeped a dewy pus from wounds tinged with dark flaking rust. Anger flared again as his eyes flittered over the ruined armour, new strength reaching his limbs are there chainswords squealed, teeth chattering and grinding in protest as they struggled for purchase.

The rage boiled and bubbled and he threw the death guard away with a snarl of static thrusting his pauldron into the ancients forcing him to the floor. The thundering of feet made him look up as he raised his chainblade to execute the prone figure that recoiled upon the floor before him.

The world eater tore towards him, chainblade raised he leapt to deliver a sweeping blow that would rend his body in twain and Ferrore threw himself aside to avoid the flashing strike, he rolled and came up blades up, crossed before him.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It worked!

The Night Grenade, lit with warpfire, did the opposite to its intended function, creating a searing ball of hot flame. But what it lit horrified Vlad.

The Word Bearer had a Plasma Pistol, the barrel aimed straight at Vlad. With no cover, Vlad knew he had no chance for escape. Luckily, however, the Night Lord unwillingly saved him, knocking the Plasma Pistol out of his grasp. It clattered to the ground, skidding towards Vlad, only a few feet from where he was. Taking the chance, Vlad barrelled forward, throwing caution to the wind. He looked dead at the pistol, concentrating fully on reaching it.

It was a smooth matte black colour, similar to Vlad's power fist. The plasma accelerator chamber burned a dull red, flickering slightly, with a single eight-pointed star scratched onto its side. Vlad reached the pistol, and snatched it up, just in time to hear the Word Bearer speak again.

All around the chamber, torches bloomed into life, the entire arena lit with blazing warpfire, the colours dancing from the walls and spiralling around in a ghostly mockery of life. The Night Lord was behind the Word Bearer, on top of a boulder, storm bolter raised. Vlad threw himself aside, but again was saved: he was not the target.

The Word Bearer was pulped in seconds, the storm bolter's furious discharge ripping through the armoured plating through sheer weight of fire. Vlad took cover behind another boulder as the Word Bearer fell, muttering a final incantation which wreathed his body in flames, burning his corpse in the vain hope of joining his god in the Warp. His soul would reach the Warp, but it would not be honoured with glory, Vlad knew that much.

The Night Lord swiftly re-loaded, the ominous _snap_ echoing around the room as the magazine was pushed into place. Vlad examined his new plasma pistol, seeing that it still had plenty of charge left. Risking a glance over his shoulder, Vlad saw the Night Lord was still perched on his boulder. Unfortunately, he spotted him, releasing a torrent of bolter fire. Vlad ducked back, unhooking another Night Grenade from his belt. This time, it would do what it was built for.

Pulling the pin, Vlad tossed the grenade over his shoulder. Instantly, it began working, and the light began to fade from the chamber. The device did not suck in light; it created artificial darkness. Vlad grinned under his helmet. Artificial darkness which his visor was designed to penetrate perfectly.

Standing up, Vlad moved forward. The chamber was utterly black, but Vlad could see perfectly. The Night Lord floundered, completely blinded. He tried to move down the boulder, but almost slipped, rocks sliding down to the floor. The Night Lord was a master of true shadow, but Vlad was a master of night-shadow. This was his domain.

Readying his plasma pistol, Vlad stopped. He was only a metre or so away from the Night Lord, but he was still utterly invisible. Raising the pistol to the Night Lord's head, Vlad fired.

The flash illuminated the chamber for a split-second, the look of horror through the Night Lord's visor perfect as his head was melted into viscous liquid. Vlad smiled with grim satisfaction as he made his way towards the door. Now he had defeated even a Night Lord. Holstering his newly acquired pistol, Vlad was contented. He was ready for whatever could face him now.


----------



## komanko

Connecting further into the warp Nerr’ak unleash hellfire from his hands unto the spawn and the trees around it, the fire danced around his hands, engulfing them with dark orange fire. The fire blast smashed against the spawn yet it did not seem to hurt it or bother it at all, it merely caught its attention as the trees around were engulfed in flames. Sadly, the trees were wet form the mossy surroundings and as a result did not ignite well enough to make the fire spread to other trees. The fire did burn strongly though but Nerr’ak decided to conserve energy and thus he cut off his connection with the psychic power, thus the flames around his hands were soon extinguished.

He was about to active his jump pack but he noticed the spawn behaving strangely and this made him hesitate. Looking more thoroughly at the spawn he noticed that something was passing along its neck, the spawn ten eyes blinked as its neck widened. Opening its mouth, the spawn spewed multi colored warpfire, “*By Tzeentch’s sacred name! A flame of change!*” Nerr’ak yelled in his mind as he dived towards the ground, rolling away from the flame of change and meantime activating his jump pack, this resulted at him flying away from the flames path but right into a tree in the other side of the swamp and smashing against it. Nerr’ak heard something creak and felt a sharp pain, looking at his arm he noticed that it was twisted in an unnatural way, completely broken in several places.

Yet he had no time to waste, thus he ignored the pain and pushed himself to his feet with his operational right arm. He looked loathingly at the spawn, now he had a reason to crush that mindless creature. Cleaning some of the dust and swamp slime from his armor he looked at the spawn again, he also noticed that the tress that the flame impacted upon were now twisted in unbelievable colors, this made Nerr’ak realize that this fight is going to be a lot trickier than he first expected as apparently that spawn had many tricks below his mutated hide. Yet at the same time he also noted the trees behind the spawn which were no reduced to nothing more than ash and cinders, the flames were impressive indeed and much more powerful than what he first expected. This will do him good when he will be leading his legions of space marines into battle in the name of Tzeentch and Chaos.

Still, Nerr’ak already had a plan formulating in his head, he always had one, and as the first plan failed he decided to move on to the second. It seemed that the creature was easily goaded into moving after Nerr’ak the first time thus it meant that it won’t be any harder to do it again. Gathering some energy Nerr’ak sent out a psychic spike at the spawn causing him to center his attention back at Nerr’ak and not at the now dying flames from the swamp trees. Looking at Nerr’ak the spawn unleashed a high piched screech and started charging towards him, directly through the swampy pond in the middle. This was exactly part of Nerr’aks plan and served two purposes, one, slow the spawn down, two, make the spawn get in contact with water which will enable help Nerr’ak’s next spell to cause more damage.

Nerr’ak smiled as he saw that the spawn was slowing down, its legs slowly being swallowed by the swamp sand due to the body mass of the creature. The spawn’s charge soon turned to what seemed to be like a crawl, yet it still relentlessly tried moving on towards Nerr’ak which at the mean time was walking slowly toward’s the swampy waters, smiling nastily Nerr’ak reached with his hand and used the second spell he recently learned. Lightning. Yet instead of targeting the spawn, he targeted the water around him…


----------



## revan4559

Kol: The Nightkiller simply shrugs before activating his jump pack once again and instead of flying over you, he stops the jump pack when he is just above you and drops straight down to land ontop of you, bringing both of his chain-swords down aiming for the unarmoured sections between your shoulder guards and breastplate. You barely have time to bring your crozius up to block and decide to drop to one knee making the Nightkiller overbalance making it easy for you to flick him over your head and face down onto the group. Quickly taking advantage of his your bring your Crozius down onto the jetpack which explodes into a bright fireball as you hit the fuel tank. Getting knocked back from the explosion you can see the Nightkiller get up by now his armour is smoking, he is also bleeding from several places from where the shrapnel caught the weaker parts of his armour. Turning to face you he simply lets out a feral snarl and charges you, now without his jetpack you have made the odds more even.

Nerr'ak: As your warp lightning hits the water in the pool the entire pond electrifies killing most of the insects and mutated fish inside of it, while the lightning courses over the spawn it remains still and spasms from the huge amount of warp lightning running over its flesh leaving charged marks where the lightning moves from one point on the spawn to the next, however the spawn then starts to spasm in a different way as its flesh becomes less and less supseptable to the lightning as its skin and muscles appear to become more like rubber. That then gives you an idea, as rubber does burn quite easily and for a long time, so maybe not its flesh has changed it will be easier to burn with your warp fire, well there is only one way to find out and that is to try it.

Rachael: Your powersword cuts straight through elbow of the marine(cant remember which one it was -shrugs-) leaving the forearm and lightning claw in relatively good condition which you could likely claim after defeating your opponent. As his arm is removed the marine lets out a groan before the re-breather grill on his helmet shatters and a long purple tongue flicks out like that of a frog and wrapps around your neck before it starts to tighten. You can feel your neck start to itch before that itch starts to feel like it is on fire, then you remember that the spit and saliva of an Astartes is acidic and if you dont get the tongue off quickly it could leave perminant damage to your neck. As the marine holds you there with its long tongue it brings up its free hand and goes to slam it staight into the center of your chest armour in an attempt to pummel it and your rib cage into a bloody mess.

Vladimir: Taking the plasma pistol and mag-locking it to your left shin you leave the arena to see what you have won for your part of Modeus's warband, still refusing to accept Garrond as your master. As you leave the arena pit a cultist comes up to you and hands you a data-slate with your winnings along with asking you where you wish your troops to meet you. You decide to have them meet you at Modeus's warbands old base where they will be hidden until the end of the tournament. Giving a quick glance over the data-slate you can see that you have won 100 chaos raptors, 150 chaos marines of undivided, 300 cultists of undivided, and you are happy to see that you have won some chaos armour, 10 chaos predators. Now you have the choice of going back to Garronds base to your troops that are stationed there, or going to Modeus's base to oversee the repainting of the marines armour that you have won, into the colours that you wear.

Ferrore: The chain-axe of the world eater misses you completely and instead slams into the deathguard, tearing out chunks of ceramite, rotten pus filled flesh and some organs aswell, yet the Deathguard remains completely unphased simply kicking the World-Eater away from him and straight into your crossed blades. You activate your chain-swords and slice into the World-Eater in a scissor like movement leaving two large bloody wounds on either side of his chestguard before the Beserker kicks out a leg and hit you in the chest sending you staggering back, so far it appears that neither the Deathguard or World Eater is willing to be the first to fall and that your chainswords wont be enough to kill either of them soon, it would be a very good idea to start using your shoulder mounted Plasma gun as that is more likely to deal some lasting damage, and even kill the Deathguard.

Charir'Kothar: Entering the melee combat with two of the other marines in the arena you completely forget about the third who appears to the left of all of you and opens up with his full automatic bolter, sending bolter rounds through the air into the melee that is going on. Luckily for you the other two combatants take the majority of the more seriously located shots like the chest and shoulder area though several shots do hit you in the knee joint, right elbot joint and one screeches past your helmet taking some of its material with it. By the time the marine needs to reload his bolter one of the marines you were fighting in the melee has decided from the combination of bolter rounds and the wounds you and the other marine inflicted upon him. Now would be the time to finish off the marine next to you before dealing with the third and final marine at ranged.

Vermaas: Punching the Apocalypse Marine straight in the chest you leave a large dent in his armour along with knocking him straight off of his feet and onto his back. You have just enough time to slam in a new clip into your bolter before the marine gets back to his feet, you decide it is a good idea to aim for the large dent on his chestplate as the armour is weaker there. As you start to open up with your bolter the marine starts to charge at you again but seemingly ignores some of the impacts against his armour, more interested in getting close to you to inflicted some more damage with his chain-axe, you can only pray to the dark gods that you kill him before he gets within striking range.(Feel free to kill him this post or draw it out)

Zena: You stand instead of the arena pit awaiting your opponent to arrive, you are reflecting on the past few days of the blood tournament and all of the drama that has come with it, clearly Tzeentch is weaving one of his infinately complex plots around a tournament usually dedicated to the blood god, Khorne. As you stand there thinking the arena door on the opposite side of you opens and an Iron Warrior steps out wielding two bolt pistols along with having a shock-maul strapped to the right side of his hip. You think that this could be quite an annoying fight at both ranged and close quaters but because of your flamer you have the slight advantage when it comes to close quater fighting. As a bell sounds the Iron Warrior brings up both of his pistols and start to fire at you.


Ghazan and Hann: OOC: Making your characters npcs until you tell me your re-joining the action thread/roleplay.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

SNEERING, THE NIGHTKILLER powered his jump-pack into life and soared skyward, the twisted coughing echoing in Meddrak's ears, his enhanced hearing making it all the more louder.

Instead of flying over the Dark Apostle once again, the Raptor stalled his jump-pack in mid air, and dropped down on the Word Bearer with hatred and anger in his eyes. There would be no more reasoning with the Nightkiller, that was for sure, not that Meddrak wanted to anyway. He enjoyed killing enemies in the name of chaos. It was what he was made for, and he in his view, he was very good at it.

Noticing that the Nightkiller was aiming for his exposed bodyparts, the shoulderguards in particular, Meddrak bearly had enough time to bring his Crozius up to block the attack, the NightKiller still hammering into it with his chainswords.

"This was a trap," taunted the Dark Apostle, even though it was only by mere luck that the Nightkiller had chosen to deactivate his jumppack above him. "And guess what... You fell for it."

Instantly dropping to one knee, the Word Bearer made sure that his opponent had overbalanced before swinging his crozius up as the Raptor fell, and smashed it down on the NightKiller's Jump Pack, causing it to explode into flames, bringing the Raptor down to ground level. 

Before Meddrak had time to push the blow in further, he was catapulted away from the corrupted astartes as a small explosion impacted him, unfortuantly not destroying the Raptor as well.

Climbing to his feet, a closer inspection revealled that the Nightkiller's Mark 5 power armour was now smoking, and blood was dropping from several places where shrapnel had found its way through holes in his armour.

Before the Dark Apostle could react, the Raptor howled a feral warcry in a language that Meddrak didn't know, and charged towards the Nightkiller. 

As Kol brought his Crozius up once more, he realised that the odds were now well and firmly even, and without his escape route, the Raptor could not hope to compete with such a skilled Dark Apostle. 

_The tide had turned_, Meddrak thought with a grim, twisted smile. _And it is not going to turn back._


----------



## BlackGuard

The sound was like thunder striking an anvil as Vermaas swung with all his super-human, gene-forged might he could muster. The Apocalypse Marine had no difference as his chainaxe swung wide and narrowly missed Vermaas. The former Son of Vengeance relished the apparently look in his foe -- although he wore his helmet, Vermaas simply knew the look in his eyes. Sparks flew and both warriors let out a great yelp of pain, the Apocalypse Marine for being outsmarted and struck dead on, and Vermaas cause he flet a couple of his fingers fracture at hitting the dense ceramite chestplate of an Astartes.

A foolish move he knew, but one that was ultimately nessecary. He wasted no time as he charged across the room, scooping up his bolter and reloading it once again. He swung it around in time to see the Apocalypse Marine charging forward, yelling praises to the Brothers in the Darkness. Vermaas lifted his bolter and unleashed hell upon his foe, bolt after bolt slamming into his armor, sparks flew and ceramite shreddered but it would no be enough -- the dent was simply not weakened enough. Vermaas jumped to the side at the last moment as the chainaxe fell. He spun around to bring his bolter to bear only for the Apocalypse Marine to have already righted himself and swung, knocking his bolter away again.

'Blood of the Runious Ones!' cursed Vermaas, for a second time he'd allowed this fool to disarm him. Although even as he dispaired, the Apocalypse Marine kicked him in the helmet, sending him reeling on his back. Vermaas felt the chainaxe slam into his chestplate, only by the blessings of one of the Dark Gods it did not immediately shred his armor and kill him. An Astartes was gifted with many things by the Corpse-God the Imperium, one of them was the ability to regonize situtations and react quickly to them. Vermaas reached up and grabbed the haft of the chainaxe, with gene-forged might he lifted it off of his chest, and the shower of sparks ended. 

'Why won't you just fucking die!' bellowed his opponent, the first words he'd made the entire fight. 

'Cause the gods bless me,' he said sarcastically. With a bellow of rage, his opponent made his first critical threat, he lifted the chainaxe up, ripping it out of Vermaas' hands and prepared for a second strike.

Vermaas sent out a deadly kick, entirely reliving the first moments of the fight all over again -- this time, he thought, it would be different. The Apocalypse Marine staggered backwards several feet, his rage blinding him to the situtation for only a moment. As he rose, he leaped across the arena floor, and grabbed his bolter.

Even as he tightened his grip around it, he could hear his foe closing behind him. Vermaas roared to the gods themselves for their blessings, he spun around and the barrell of his gun slammed into the eye-lense of his foe.

'Blessings of the Dark One upon you, _brother_' whispered Vermaas. He pulled the trigger and let the bolter clip fully expend itself against, the skull of his opponent lasted only a few rounds before turning to red mist and bone shards -- Vermaas kept firing anyway. He would not be denied his victory.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vladimir exited the chamber smoothly, examining his new plasma pistol as a servant approached. Snatching the data-slate from the slobbering sycophant, Vlad barged his way past towards the edge of the Blood Tournament's arena-area. It seems he now had a grand total of 300 mighty Chaos Marines, 100 fast-flying Raptors, 400 Cultists for cannon-fodder, and even 10 great Chaos Predators. Quickly checking their load-outs, Vlad saw that six of them were armed with anti-infantry weaponry, and four to deal with armour: the anti-personnel vehicles had an autocannon and heavy bolter side-sponsons, and the tank-busters had a twin-linked lascannon turret, and side-mounted lascannons also. The force was flexible, capable in fighting in all theatres of war.

Vlad and his newest forces returned to Modeus' ruined base. He would have to prepare it for his return. Voxing his forces in Garrond's base, Vlad had them all move to Modeus' base. The ten predators would be housed in the old forge on ground level. Repairs would be made by the cultists to the building itself, overseen by groups of marines. Vlad now had a very large workforce. The Raptors would make the upper-levels their domain, ready to swoop down when necessary, and also repairing damage. It shouldn't take long to get the base up and running again, patching up damage, getting the power generators back online, and cracking open the ammunition stores in the deeper levels. Vlad elected his second-in-command to oversee the work; Champion Arkthor became his lieutenant. 

Vlad also gave Arkthor a detailed strategy of how the base should be defended, should the need ever arise. The bottom floor would be heavily reinforced, deploying all the predators to protect the base entrance. A strong detachment of 150 marines and 300 cultists would hold here also, with raptors swooping down to provide support. Marines and cultists would also line shooting-holes from the higher levels, adding their own fire. Should any level fall, as many warriors as possible would retreat up the stairs, before blowing them out to stop enemy advance. The tanks should retreat to the lower down ammunition storage areas with a small detachment of veteran marines, locking them down and using the lift-chutes built into the super-structure to send supplies to the higher levels and the other warriors. The tanks should easily hold the enemy at bay, and that's only if they manage to break through the significant blast-doors and inter-weaved shielding. Finally, the armour of all the marines would be painted dark midnight-blue, like Vlad's.

Satisfied, Vlad, returned to Garrond's base once work had begun. He would be ready for Modeus' return, but for now, he would wait.


----------



## deathbringer

Ceramite spiralled through the air, pinwheeling away spraying a mass of blood and puss over the sandy ground of the pit, spattering across the hem of his cloak. Disgust filled him even as the death guard regained his composure, unfased by the chainaxe that tore into his innards. A foot sent the world eater tumbling towards him, arms spiralling, groping foolishly upon thin air as he struggled for balance.

Ferrore's chainblades hummed in has hands as he thumbed the runes and he gave a bark of delight as he pressed them deep into the broad back, teeth sueeling on the ceramite, before leaving two bloody gashes in the rune covered flesh beneath.

A snarl of pain and a tremendous impact smashed him backwards, soaring through the air, his body a gross you bounced with a grunt of static as he reeled.

Rattled and dazed he sat in the dust, eyes glazed even as the death guard and world eater clashed in a twisting melee of blades, determination stretched across pain laced faces, the shadows illuminated by sparks. Neither wanted to be the first to fall.

He would not be.

Getting to his feet, he steadied himself, the plasma gun upon his shoulder twitching as it locked upon the swirling melee.

Chainswords revving Ferrore pushed forwards, legs moving from a slow walk to a sprint as he chased the two blasts of vivid green light. The chainswords hummed, the steady thunder of his footsteps melding into a souless melody.

He would not be the first to die... he would not


----------



## komanko

Electric jolts sprang forth from Nerr’ak’s fingertips, flying straightly into the swampy and dark waters, creating a bright flash around Nerr’ak. The lightning travelled quickly from his hands towards the water around the spawn, his nasty grin never leaving his face he continued looking at the spawn which was now caught in his trap.

Burning flesh, charred wood, those smells soon reached Nerr’ak’s nostrils as the jolts of lightning traveled around the swamp, taking the life out of any creature under those waters. Soon a variety of creatures surfaced, insects, mutated fish, fish which looked like insects, that swamp was indeed infested with Tzeentch’s creations.

As Nerr’ak looked at all the creatures being charred to death he could not help but feel proud of himself and superior, even though they were just insects and mutated fish. He then turned his attention back to the thread in the middle of the swamp, the spawn which still lurked in the middle of the murky waters. The lightning jolts still did not spread enough to hit him, so Nerr’ak thoughtfully added a little more to accelerate the electrifying of the creature.

Not a moment after Nerr’ak unleashed another wave of lightning into the lake the spawn began to screech and roar as the smell of cocked flesh and charred skin reached his nostrils again. The lightning soon began to travel across the spawn’s body which was covered in slimy dark water, the spawn swung his hands in madness and pain, trying to somehow counter the pain but it obviously did not help him. Looking more closely one could see the muscles beginning to strain and spasm and the warp lightning passing from one point to another across the spawn’s body.

Apparently the warp lighting was a lot stronger then what Nerr’ak originally thought as it continued charring the thing’s skin and burning it, while the spawn continued roaring in agony, yet something seemed strange, several pockets of electricity began to build in certain areas on the spawns body, and the muscles beneath those pockets of lightning began to spasm, yet differently, not in the agonizing way that they seem to do before, the cries of agony which the spawn emitted began to die out when Nerr’ak finally noticed what changed. The Tzeentch blessed spawn rebuilt his skin, it was no rubberized, which meant it was highly resistant to electric effects if not completely unsusceptible to them.

This was good though as it gave Nerr’ak an even nastier idea, something which he did not plan before yet it will certainly melt the spawn freak as Nerr’ak was doubted the creature could evolve again so quickly. Luring the spawn after him and outside of the marsh waters it was clearly seen that the evolution was complete, no muscles spasamed although the lectricity was still there. This was good. As the spawn began to dry Nerr’ak decided to help him, unleashing another wave of fire upon it yet this time he was successful, the rubberized skin quickly began to melt since it had nearly no resistance to heat, and thus the screams and roars of agony and pain began anew as the creatures skin slowly melted away in mass, dripping from its face and arms onto the mud below, Nerr’ak continued straining himself creating as much heat as possible until at some point even the spawn’s eyes began to melt, leaving nothing more then hollow blank holes.

The agony of the spawn resounded from the walls around and created a cacophony of sounds which any follower of Slaanesh will enjoy. The spawn was helpless; he was not able to adept so quickly to the new attack that Nerr’ak imposed on him now. Finally, it caught fire, most of the skin finally dripped away and revealed the internal organs which slowly began to sleep to the ground, also burning along with the flesh.

After a few moment the beast was gone, and barely anything remaind from it except for a few charred bones. The battle was no clearly over as nothing came out of the doors, no new challenge. He survived yet again, Tzeentch was on his side this day.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena exhaled as she continued to wait for her opponent. She wondered what Tzeentch had planned for her. Then again doing such things was useless but she couldn't help it. Yet what she could do was take joy that she had a part to play in his grand scheme. Everyone had a part to play, some were willing others weren't even aware. Even the other chaos gods, including Khrone, played a part in Tzeentch grand scheme. 

Then the arena doors opened and Zena saw her opponent, an iron warrior. This Iron Warrior was armed similar to the Battle Sister Seraphim, meaning that he might use the same tactics. If so that would give Zena an advantage since she would know his fighting style. Yet there were two things she need to keep in mind. First there was the chance he would use a completely different fighting style and the second was his shock maul. This would make things hard. At range combat the Iron Warrior could simply shoot her and in close combat he could simply hit her with the Power Maul. She needed to come up with a way to give her the advantage. Her flamer might be able to help her in close combat. Her chain sword would have been nice but she had lost it in her previous battle. Then the bell sounded and the Iron Warrior began to open fire. Zena charged towards him and fired her flamer. She attempted to stay close to Iron Warrior but just out of close combat. Her plan was to blind him using the flamer making his two pistols not as effective but also denying him the chance to use his power maul. Tzeentch willingly her plan would succeed.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael smirked as her powersword cut straight through the elbow of the marine that held the powerful lightning claw. The arm fell, like a twig from a tree and hit the floor. Rachael breathed a sigh of relief. Obviously Slaneesh was on her side, or the marine would still be the one with the upperhand. She swung her sword in an arc in front of the marine while he groaned, which Rachael was pretty sure was the pain of losing his arm and knowing that he was defeated by a mere mortal. She was wrong though.

His front plate exploded in a hail of cermatine as a huge long purple tong, thick with venom flew and wrapped itself around her throat. The poison started to burn through her neck armour, and she was lifted into the air before he delivered a powerful punch that knocked the air out of her. Rachael struggled as she fought the tongue, bringing her sword forward in attempt to stop the astartes fist. He was trying to crush her organs and pummel her into oblivion. 

He momentairily stopped as the sword closed on his arm giving her time to bring her chainsword up to the tongue. She cut through it, landing on her knees choking. She stood, anger etched underneath her helmet and charged forward swinging both her weapons at the marine. The powersword sliced through its other arm whilst the chainsword took its head. She breathed a sigh of relief as she scooped down to pick up the lightning claw, it could come in handy. She left the arena quickly.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: The Nightkiller charges at you with his chainswords revving but instead of swinging them at you he simply barrels straight into you knocking his own chainswords out of his hands, and your crozius out of yours. It seems that this fight is going to turn into a fist fight until you can figure out where your prized crozius landed. Seeing as the Nightkiller landed ontop of you he starts to hammer his ceramite guantlets down onto your helmet and chestplate with brutal force as he tries to crack open either your chestplate or your helmet, and he is starting to succeed as your helmet lens start to crack. If you decide to reach for a weapon you would find the handle of one of the chainswords, or you could just retaliate with your own flurry of blows to knock the Nightkiller off and go insearch of your Crozius but you better make your decision quickly as after several more blows the Nightkiller gives up on punching you and instead wrapps both his hands around the neckseal of your armour and starts to try and throttle you to death.

Nerr'ak: Leaving the arena pit victorius you feel as if the gaze of Tzeentch is currently looking upon you for defeating one of his fallen champions, due to this feeling you get a shiver down your spine. After passing through the doors and kicking the rotten vegitation off your boots from the swamp you are approached by ten sorcerer's of the Oracles of Change warband, each one of them knee's before you as one offers you a data-slate. Taking it from him you look over it to see what you have won this time and are pleased to see you have yet more apprentices which are the ten sorcerer's infront of you, along with having gained three-hundred cultists suitable for sacrifices and cannon fodder, two hundred possessed marines which could be useful along with an extra one hundred and fifty astartes from the orcacles of change warband. Stand there you wonder if you should hide your forces from Garrond incase something happens. Looking at your new apprentices you get them to follow you as you go insearch of a place to hide your forces. Walking through the city you notice a silloute upon a mountain top around five miles away as lightning flashes above the mountain you can partially make out the remains of a castle perched ontop of the mountain, maybe that will be a suitable base location?

Rachael: Exiting the arena pit you are confronted by two astartes, One belonging to the Flawless host and the other belonging to the Angels of Ecstacy, quickly moving to your powersword both of the chaos marine hold out Data-pads towards you, taking them you guess its your winnings from defeating their leaders. Looking over the data-slates you see that in total you have won another four hundred cultists, three hundred Astartes(150 from each), along fifty handmaidens of slaanesh himself(daemonettes). You smile at what you have won and order your troops to head towards Garronds base to meet up with the rest of your troops, or do you decide to 'hide' your troops from garrond now that the blood tournament is coming to an end? incase what Vladimir said and their old master who you did not know returns to claming the entire warband? What ever you decision you will need to pick a side, will you remain loyal to Garrond for now and betray him later? Do you attempt to warn him of what Vladimir said? Or do you secretly cast off your loyalies to him and hide your troops?

Vladimir: Returning to Garrond's base you notice that it is relatively quiet and unmaned saved for the Astartes on the walls and others wondering the halls, you come to the conclusion that the rest of the forces are at the Blood Tournament arena pits observing fights and maybe even taking part to win their master more troops ready for what ever Garrond has planned. As you walk the halls you start to think on how many more days the tournament will last until Modeus's return, surely there are now only a few more warbands and warlords left to defeat so the tournament could be over within three more days of fighting. But those three days will be the hardest as only the most battled hardened and veteran warriors of each chaos force will fight to secure their masters more troops, then you remember that on the last day it is the remaining three leaders that all take part in the final round, fighting each other to the death or submission to gain a force which could conquer star system. Thinking on the amount of troops you wonder if there are enough ships to transport everyone off the world ready for conquest, you decide to go to the fortress hanger to do some research on the kind of fleets that are currently in orbit of the planet.

Ferrore: Both of your shots slam into the Death Guard, the first its his weapon hand melting it completely and some of the surronding armour on his forearm. The second shot slams into the shoulder guard of the Deathguard punching a nice molten hole into it several inches deep and setting his putrid and decaying flesh on fire. Wheeling around to face you the Death-Guard ignores the chain-axe hits and wounds from the World Eater as he sends his huge remaining fist in a thunderous punch then slamed into your own left fist shattering ceramite, crumpling some of the bionics in your hand along with partially breaking the handle of your normal chainsword. As the pain of your semi crushed and destroyed hand shoots up your nerve system it triggers the rage of khorne within you, willing you to inflict death and destruction to such a level even the Gods would shudder. Your vision blurrs and narrows to completely focus on the death-guard and world-eater, blocking out all other distractions. From here you can make your move as now you have the Death-Guard pinned between you and the world eater.

Vermaas: After reducing the majority of the Apocalypse marines head and body to a bloody mess your bolter finally runs out of ammo for that clip, satisfide with your work you turn away from the corpse as you leave the arena now triumphant. After stepping through the gates in which you entered you see the halls are completely devoid of any other marines, cultists or daemons as they must be watching the other battles going on. But then you notice a large amount of Apocalypse Marines approach you with cultists following them. As they approach you they stop and drop to their knee's infront of you before one hands you a data-slate. "Hail Dark-Brother, you have defeated our master and now we are in your command. I am Azhriah Thyrais, your new second in command. As you can see on the data-slate we number 200 Astartes and 200 Cultists. We now await your new orders." The marines and cultists then rise and stand there looking at you waiting for your orders. Seeing as you belong to Garronds warband you decide it would be best to get them to go to the fortress while you report to Garrond on what you have won for the warband.

Zena: The prometheum within your flamer ignites at its nozzle and baths the iron Warrior in super heated flames taking him completely out of view. While you continue to attempt to burn your opponent into submission you see the silver-grey of the iron warrior come running at you out of the flames with his armours paint blistering and flacking off while the ceramite undernieth is burnt black. He has withdraw his power maul which he now wields in his left hand as he gets closer you have no choice by to jump back and to the sides as he swings at you with the super human strength and speed that only an ork could possible match. As you keep bathing the Iron Warrior in flames you notice your fuel canister start to run low just as the tip of the power maul connects with your flamer denting its nozzle and making the jet of flame even smaller and condenced. It appears this will be a hard fight as if your flamer overhears and you are unable to use it, you will have no weapon to fight the warrior with. Out of the corner of your eye in the stands you see a dark grey armoured terminator throw something into the arena pit before turning away letting you get a glimpse of his chapters symbol: A skull facing left, the symbol of the relictors. Confusion grips you just as the power maul sores through the air an inch away from your nose bringing your attention back to the fight. What ever the terminator through in the ring could be used for you to win this battle, all you need to do is search for it while staying alive.

Charir'Kothar: OOC: Toleth has told me he is pulling out so he is becoming an npc.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

THE NIGHTKILLER CHARGED at the Dark Apostle with his Chainswords revving furiously, paying no attention to the numerous blood wounds that he suffered from the previous attack. With a headlong attack in the Word Bearer's direction, the two adeptus astartes collided in the battlefield, the Nightkiller's chainsword coming loose in the frantic brawl.

This was good. 

However, Meddrak had lost his Crozius. His Crozius that informed all others of his rank, his status amongst the Word Bearers. His Crozius was what seperated him from the normal Word Bearers, and the Dark Apostle hurled curse after curse at his foe, as well as punching him several times in the face. This now seemingly had become a fistfight, with the other chainsword now out of the Nightkiller's hand and lying out there, in the dust with its companion.

And Kol Meddrak's Crozius. As the Nightkiller had landed on top of Meddrak, the Word Bearer was pushed backwards onto the floor, his ceramite gauntlets crushing down on Kol as blow after blow was delivered to his face. 

Just as the Dark Apostle's helmet began to crack underneath the fury of the Nightkiller's punches, at last he retalliated, deciding not to reach for the chainsword that was lying next to him, for it was a brutal and clumsy weapon, and instead returning blow after blow to the Nightkiller's battered, ugly face. 

After both sides exchanged yet more blows, the Nightkiller, evidently bored of merely punching his opponent, adopted a different tactic, and began to wrap both hands around the neckseal of his armour and started throttling Meddrak to death.

The strength of a superhuman warrior almost became too much for Meddrak to bare, as he spluttered and choked beneath the Nightkiller's onslought, losing ground, and life.

No... It could not end here.


----------



## BlackGuard

The bolter kicked in his hands for many moments, his voice silent as he watched the Apocalypse Marine die a quick, and yet equally painful death. His foe's skull was blood, brain matter, and bone for only a few rounds before it became nothing more than simply red mist that lingered in the air. His already slightly red-tinted armor was now covered in the gore of a fellow Astartes. He vaguely wondered, as he maglocked his bolter to his waist, which primarch did the Apocalypse Company call their gene-father; for the prospect of killing someone who truly was his brother was all the more enjoyable. He'd never fancied the so-called Traitor Legions vague and loose bonds of brotherhood in the least. Chaos was about individual success and power and all else was second.

As he exited the arena, triumph in his heart he was greeted by nothing -- absolutely nothing. No cultists to attend to his needs, no daemons skulking about in the shadows or brazeningly in the open ... not even fellow Astartes come to taunt and jeer at him for a victory they believed was weak at best. Then he saw the reason, a massive armored column of two-hundred Apocalypse Marines marching forth towards him. His blood ran cold and his twin hearts skipped a beat. This was not how it would end ... dammit, it'd better not end like this. To be gunned down by his fallen foe's brethren after victory would be a bittersweet way to die indeed. He quick glances revealed he was trapped -- he could turn and make for the arean ... but to what end? So he could die at the hands of these vengeful Astartes there, in front of an audiance? Garrond was nowhere to be seen, not surprising, and chances are he'd simply laugh at the sight of Vermaas' death. 

He held his ground, his teeth gritted behind a closed mouth and his body pumping itself full of combat-stimulants, preparing him for the battle of his life. One he knew would be over within seconds. 

Then, they bowed and one of them extended from his hands a data-slate, 'Hail Dark-Brother, you have defeated our master and now we are in your command. I am Azhriah Thyrais, your new second in command. As you can see on the data-slate we number 200 Astartes and 200 Cultists. We now await your new orders.'

He grinned immediately, but inside he was laughing insanely with relief. He would not see his death ... not today anyway. 

'Brother Thyrais, have the men make for my master, Garrond's, base immediately. You are to remain theere on standby for further orders. I have business with Garrond to attend to.'

Azhriah gave no complaint, not even a hint of it, as he turned and began to vox orders to his men. The Astartes then herded the cultists forward, for they were now in the front of the formation towards the end of the massive hallway. As soon as they began to fade from sight, Vermaas' clicked his vox-channel for Garrond on,

'My lord, I am victorious,' he spoke with no little pride, 'I have procured for the warband two-hundred Astartes and two-hundred cultists. Praise to the Dark Gods!'


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael smiled at the death of the marine in front of her, lifting its severed arm into the air, taking its lightning claw. She would find a techmarine that could re-suit it to her needs and would be able to attach it to her armor. The observers erupted into howls and praise to the Dark Gods, a Dark Sister had triumphed over two Astartes and was still in the blood tournament. Rachael could barely believe her luck, she was still alive and in the game. 

She exited the arena, before bumping into two Astartes. She immediately moved her hands to her close combat weapons when she saw what two chapters they came from. They were both members of the chapters that she had just beaten, and only one thought entered her head. They were here for revenge. However they both held out data pads, listing her winnings for killing their champions. She couldn't help but smile at the contents, four hundred cultists, three hundred Astartes (150 from each), along fifty daemonettes.

She thought about what she should do with the troops, the marine Vladamir had unsettled her with news of the old leader and she didn't want to commit all of her troops to Garrond. She looked to the flawless host marine, *"Take your troops to Garronds base, 100 marines, 200 cultists. Do not mention the others, who will hide with the Angel of Ecstasys men, apart from 50 who will accompany your men."*

The marine nodded as she strode away, and opened a private vox channel to Vladamir, "*Vladamir, I know that I didn't make a good impression, but I wish to know more about your former master. I did swear to serve his warband and if he is still alive then my oaths to Garrond are void. If you wish to enlighten me contact me with a time and a place. I will come alone and unarmed if neccesary.*" She needed to know more about Modeus.


----------



## komanko

Victory was ones again achieved, it gave him a sense of invulnerability, it felt like Tzeentch himself was gazing upon him and marveling upon his new servant, not only that but Tzeentch finally made Nerr’ak see that his progress will not go unseen, he was certain that he is being watched because there was no other explanation to why he was able to defeat a former champion of Tzeentch, so easily if he might be the judge. Unlike the previous fights Nerr’ak did not strain himself this hard and he did not know if he should thank Tzeentch or himself for this thus he decided to thank both. Nerr’ak made his way outside, walking up the stairs towards the floor level of the arena, suddenly he felt a shiver running down his spine, several years back he wouldn’t have paid any attention to it but now he rarely had shivers like that, that felt really weird to him and also partially confirmed his thoughts about being watched.

Kicking open the doors in the top of the stairs he went out, head first, a slight breeze of dusty wind swept across his face and made his long black hair hover for a moment. Muttering curses and insults Nerr’ak kicked the rotten vegetation and swamp mud off his boots as much as he could, meanwhile ten sorcerers from the Oracles of Change chapter approached him, one of them handled a data slate which was quickly handed to Nerr’ak after he finished cleaning his clothing and boots. “*What is this, another data slate?*” Looking at what he won Nerr’ak heart missed a beat. He gained another 10 sorcerers which made 15 of them at his service; he also won 300 hundred cultists an ingredient which he missed now he has some cannon fodder and sorcery consumption storage, along with that came another one hundred and fifty marines also from the Oracles of Change chapter, and to top it all he won two hundred of Tzeentch’s blessed, two hundred possessed marines, a great blessing was truly upon him. 

Calculating quickly the number of his troops he found out that he had fifteen aspiring sorcerers or servants, which was a better name for them, along with them came now five hundred cultists dedicated to Tzeentch or soon to be dedicated to him, also two hundred possessed marines and three hundred regular astartes. They were all now his to control and Garrond will not lay a hand on any of those they were after all Nerr’aks winnings and not the fat lord’s ones. Raising his eyes from the data slate he noticed that all the aspirants were kneeling before him in an half a circle which vaguely resembled the symbol of Tzeentch, Nerr’ak could not decide if it was just coincidence or a real sign but nonetheless he told them all to stand up and prepare to move out.

He now knew that his allegiance quite clearly did not lay with his awful new master, Garrond, but only with himself or with that damned and undead Modeus. Nerr’ak sighed he will have to find some solution to that problem, yet the solution will always be problematic as he feared that Garrond’s master sorcerer will easily be able to trace him at any rate he hoped that the sorcerer’s allegiance also laid only with himself. Taking that for granted Nerr’ak ordered his aspiring sorcerers to follow him as he looked for a possible place to hide his troops. 

Nerr’ak marched through the streets looking for a good place of view on the city so he could see if there is a suitable hiding place and a base of operations. The aspirants around him formed a circle which isolated him from the surrounding “civilians”. For a while Nerr’ak continued scouring the streets with his bodyguard until he reached some sort of a hill in the middle of the city, going up he saw that it was clear of buildings and pretty much gave him a clear look of the surroundings. Making his way up there his sorcerers quickly followed. 

Nerr’ak looked at the city from above scouring it to find some sort of an abandoned warehouse or something similar, he was so focused on the city that he forgot to look out of it finally something flashed in the corner of his eye which caught his attention, it was lightning, it struck from the sky just above what seemed to be an ancient castle or fortress. “*Classic…*” Nerr’ak muttered, it looked abandoned from here but it was rather far so he was not sure, thus he voxed his troops from Garrond’s base to slowly make their way out and join him along with calling his newly won troops to the castle’s coordinates. One of the best benefits that such a place had was the fact that it was remote and drawn less attention. After finishing voxing his various squad commanders and troop leaders he started making his way towards the hopefully new base. As he made his way towards it he swore that he will have to summon a screamer somehow and then tame it, walking was such a waste of time...


----------



## Necrosis

Zena immediately jumped back as the Iron Warrior came out of the super heated flames swinging his power maul. Her flamer had no effect and to make matters worse she was beginning to run out of fuel. Yet the Iron Warrior decided to take care of her problem by swinging his power maul which connected with the nozzle, thus making her flamer more condenses and not as useful. What in Tzeentch name was she suppose to do now? Was this is plan, was she suppose to be just another stepping stone for this Iron Warrior? No, impossible, she wouldn't accept it. She had gotten to far and endure to much. She had survived the torments of the black ships with her mind intact. She had lead mutant uprisings and survived an Inquisition purging. She had made her way to the warp and just to die? No, somehow she would survive.

That is when she saw it, when she realized that Tzeentch had a plan, another agent who had been sent to help her or perhaps someone for Zena to help. It was a terminator and by the looks of it a Relictor but Zena couldn't be sure. Yet that didn't matter, what did matter was that he had drop something on the battlefield, something that she might be able to use. Then her attention was brought back to the fight as the Iron Warrior swung his power maul, barely missing her nose. As the Iron Warrior swung his power maul again, Zena dropped to the ground using her hands to support her body while she attempted to sweep the Iron Warrior right leg using both her legs in union. If the attack successfully tripped the Iron Warrior she would get back up and start searching. If the attack failed she would attempt to roll out of the way of the next Iron Warriors attack and then get up.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: As your life is choked from you your hands fall away from the Nightkiller to splay out to your sides where your left hand lands on a hilt of some weapon, it feels different to a chainsword hilt and after a few more seconds of trying to reach it you can tell it is the hilt of your crozius. Gripping the hilt of your sacred weapon with all you have you swing your left arm out and activate the power field around the head of your weapon and slam it into the helmet of the Nightkiller with a sickening crunch. As your weapon connects the hands around your neck loosen as the body of the Nightkiller tumbles off of you and lands to your right with half of his head mission thats to the Crozius allowing you to take several deep gasps to refill your three lungs full of air again before coughing for a few moments. Pushing yourself up you look around as the the crowd in the stands looks on at you before looking to each other and mumbling but you can't quite hear what they are talking about until the arena pit fills with light and three other Nightkillers can be seen perched ontop of other boulders their weapons sheathed. One of them activates his jump-pack and lands next to you before thrusting a data-slate into your hand. "You have defeated our leader so we are yours now Dark Apostle. Where do you require out forces to do?" Looking at the data-slate you can see that you have won 300 marines of the Nightkillers warband, 5 chaos predators and 4 Chaos Ancients(Dreadnoughts) into yours and Lord Garronds service. You think that Lord Garrond may be happy with what you have won and might reward you for once if you present to him this date-slate. After telling your new troops where to go you wonder if you should seek out Garrond and see what kind of battle he is watching, and maybe see if he will reward you.

Nerr'ak: After trecking all the way out of the city and being joined by your forces you arrive at the foot on the mountain which leads up to the ruined fortress that you are wishing to claim as your base. Making your way up with your troops you can hear the incohirent babbling and ravings of the cultists which are clearly more insane than you first though along with the bestial howls and snarls coming from the possessed marines as the daemons possessing them squabble with each other. The only ones who remain silent through out the trip are the other sorcerer's under your command and the normal astartes following close behind. Upon finally reaching the ruined fortress you can see the broken debris of buildings and walls and start to reconstruct the place within your mind and come to the conclusion that this was infact once a mightly place to behold before this world was taken over by daemons. As you and your troops make your way down into the courtyard you get the feeling that something isn't quite right and that everything is too silent for its own good. Suddenly the silence is shattered with a crack of lightning and the howling of strange mutant creatures bursting out of buildings and the main keep, charging at you and your men with flailing limbs wielding crude weapons. Instantly without you having to give an order your Astartes forces start to open up on the mutant creatures with bolter fire, with your cultists use what ever crude weapons they have. Your possessed marines on the other hand charge at the hundreds of creatures pouring out of the keep with their own daemonic and mutated limbs to shread them to pieces, of all your troops only your sorcerer's remaining doing nothing as they await your orders. Under closer inspection of the creatures charging you you notice that no two are the same and all bear the marks of tzeentch which clearly makes you believe that this is another test in order to prove you are worthy of something. Now is the time to decide how you shall conduct the purging of this fortress: Will you order your troops into battle and remain out of the battle itself? will you join the battle but cast your mightly spells from afar or will you charge into the heart of the oncoming enemies with your force sword drawn to slay them in close combat as how can a leader except to lead if he does not lead from the front?

Rachael: After giving your orders to your new troops they each head out to their different locations while fifty of the Flawless Host(think its them?) remain with you as your personal bodyguard. After voxing Vladimir you do not get a reply and assume that he is busy either inside of the blood tournament fighting for more men, not answering because he doesn't trust you or is doing something which is requiring his full attention. Now you are free to do what you want until the next round of the blood tournament which won't be until tomorrow in which there will most likely only be one of two more rounds left, not including the match between the three remaining warbands Lords you wonder what you should do. Ghazan hasn't been seen for awhile now and neither as the marine called Hann, you could always seek out the Dark Sister Zena as Slaanesh and Tzeentch worshippers have been known to work together or you could seek out the sorcerer Nerr'ak for information on the warbands previous lord. What ever you do is up to you but standing around idly will not win you favour in the eyes of the prince of pleasure, perhaps you could walk around the city and search for one of the smaller warband still left in the tournament and challenge their leader in order to earn more men outside of the tournament.

Ferrore: OOC: See previous update

Vermaas: It is not Garrond who answers your vox signal but the current leader of the forces of undivided in Garrond's Warband, Commander Alhaus Vyze. "Vermass you worthless cretin, so you've finally decided to pull your weight within this warband though 200 cultists and astartes is a tiny amount of what we currently have all the men we can get will be required for the up coming campaign Lord Garrond has planned. Return to the base you worthless piece of flesh and await further orders. Or if your feeling especially insane why don't you go wandering around the city and kill any high ranking leaders of other warbands to make the up coming match for Lord Garrond easier?" With that Commander Alhaus Vyze shuts off his vox and returns to what ever he is going. Hearing Vyze talk to you like that brings up much anger as he has treated like nothing since you first joined the warband and were placed under his command, you think on how you are merely waiting for the right oppotunity to kill Vyze and take his place as the commander of Garrond's undivided troops. While walking back to the base you wonder how exactly you are going to kill Vyze and if you should gather some loyal support other than the 400 troops you have won should Vyze decided he wants to use his own troops which number in the thousands which are a mixture of Astartes, Cultists, Guardsmen, Kroot Mercenaries, Mutant orks ect to slow you down. You wonder if you could gather support from the other parts of the warband like the follows of slaanesh, the troops that Commander Helstrom commands or even some of the sorcerer's that are commanded by the thousand son Commander Xynx. The choice of what you do is up to you.

Zena: Both of your legs connect with the iron warrior and while knocking him off of his feet, sends a large jolt of pain through your shins as your power armour isnt as thick or offers as much protection than Astartes power armour. After having knocked the Ironwarrior onto his back who quickly starts to push himself up you yourself jump to your feet and go insearch of what ever the terminator threw into the arena pit. Quickly looking around you see what was thrown in, some form of spear or halberd, running over to it you can see the runes of chaos etched along the shaft and blade, quickly grabbing ahold of it you feel your right index finger upon a trigger of sorts which you push down to see what it activates. Around the head of the halberd a blue crackling field appears and you instantly known what this weapon is, a power weapon, and who ever threw it into the arena has some form of plan for you or merely wants to see you put up a fight before the Iron Warrior possibly kills you. After admiring the weapon for a few seconds you notice that the Iron Warrior is back on his feet and sprinting towards you with all the speed his power armour and super-human legs can muster, though you have the advantage of reach from your weapon if he gets in close with his power maul again then you are in trouble as you will not have enough room to make blocks or parries. You need to kill your opponent at the full length of your weapon or you are in trouble and most likely going to meet Tzeentch with no real merit to your name.

Vladimir: OOC: Farseer is busy for the next 2 months with around 22 exams so he is going to be an npc under his request until he returns.


----------



## BlackGuard

Vermaas was rejoicing even as he opened his vox communications with his Lord Garrond, quickly informing him of his victory over the Apocaplyse Company commander and his subsequent winnings. His pride was high and he knew his lord would be pleased. Thats when he heard the vox-channel change, either by Lord Garrond's own dictate or by outside interference, his grin was instantly melted when he heard the grating, ever annoying voice of his immediate superior -- Commander Alhaus Vyze. He was the Lord Undivided of the Garrond Warband and the fact that he yet drew breath was an insult to Vermaas.

'Vermass you worthless cretin, so you've finally decided to pull your weight within this warband though 200 cultists and astartes is a tiny amount of what we currently have all the men we can get will be required for the up coming campaign Lord Garrond has planned,' came the low growl of the commander.

'I have always pulled by weight, _commander_, did I not slay-'

Alhaus cut in as if Vermaas had not even spoken, 'Return to the base you worthless piece of flesh and await further orders. Or if your feeling especially insane why don't you go wandering around the city and kill any high ranking leaders of other warbands to make the up coming match for Lord Garrond easier?'

With that the channel was severed, with no hope of reopening it. Vermaas growled deeply, his twin corrupted hearts pounding in his chest. The day would come when he held Alhaus' hearts in his hands, his helm covered in his so-called 'commanders' blood and his honor restored. Why Alhaus hated him so was far beyond Vermaas' understanding. Ever since the day Garrond slew his former lord, who's name he never bothered to remember, Alhaus had always had a problem with him. A bone to pick, so to say. Yet, for all his meditating on the issue, he had never saw an opening -- a chance to kill Alhaus. For all his insults and arrogance he was wise and cunning, his surronded himself always with supporters and die-hard loyalists if such a term could ever be used on a follower of the Dark Gods.

Vermaas began his long trek back towards Garrond's base, and his anger would not dissipate. Normally it would subside as he focused on his long-term goal of daemonhood, the only reason anyone with sense joined Chaos. So many joined for such short sighted ideals as vengence or lust or greed, but all of them were quickly found wanting when you had but three options. You could die in battle, and that was likely his fait, he knew it as well as any 'gambler' in the 'Great Game' of the Brothers in the Darkness. The second path was even less appealing to be blessed so abundantly by the gods as to have your body mutate behind control and become a wretched spawn, a plaything of the men you once lorded over. He shuttered at the very thought and decided once again that he'd rather but cut apart slowly by a chainaxe or be subject to endless torture by one of the wretched dark kin of the Eldar. Of coarse the final path was the true one, Daemonhood -- a chance to virtually become one with the gods yet seperate from them. To know immortality and unlimited possibilities. That was his goal, it had been since his Chapter's fall degraded into madness and disunity.

Perhaps the time had come ... he thought absently as he stalked through the city-scape of the Blood Tournament. Occasionally he would notice a daemon starring at him too long, or a fellow Astartes trailing him for a few hundred yards. Each time, a mere glance in their direction, acknowledgment that he was paying attention was enough to ward them off. He scoffed, he should not have to do even do that. His name, his very presence alone should have been enough to ward off any unwanted eyes. He growled again, this time it actually registered through his speaker grill and the mortals closest to him scattered. He must deal with Alhaus, if he could slay him then surely Lord Garrond would support his elevation to Lord Undivided. Did Lord Garrond not ultimatley kill someone else to achieve his rank? Surely his devotion to his followers only extended as far as their ability?

'Yes' thought Vermaas, such a lord as Garrond held no illusions of devotion or loyalty, he understood that ultimately daemonhood was the goal.

For the first time since he hellish entrapment within this warband the wheels and cogs in his skull begna to turn -- Alhaus was ancient by compassion to him, or so he believed. They'd never had a meaningful conversation so he'd never learned his past. Irregardless he held thousands of warriors within the Undivided ranks and they would no easily depart from a being who'd they invested much time and purpose. Though ... outside of the Undivided there would possibly be those who did not feel the same? No doubt, he thought. The followers of the Dark Prince were one such band of warriors, beings totally devoted to their own indulgance, surely Alhaus' arrogance displeased them. Even if it didn't, out of all of Chaos' pawns they were the least loyal -- some would dare say even Tzeentch held more trust than Slannesh. 

Of coarse there was rumors that Commander Helstrom's men were were ones to consider for such tasks as murder, perhaps even that damned sorcerer Xynx -- one of the original Sons of Magnus might be of use. As he began to finally appoarch Garrond's camp, more likened to a fortress, he pondered the pros and cons of alliegance with any of them. Finally, with grim realisation he found that all of them might be worthy and willing. He grinned behind his helm, as he noticed some of his so-called 'brothers' snickering about him, and his so-called 'winnings' as he marched by. He kept his rage in check and pretended to not pay attention. He _always_ paid attention and kept a visual image of all those who'd slighted him. When the time came, they'd pay just like Alhaus. 

He looked out across to the fortress to where the Slanneshi Cult usually spent their time and began his treck over there. He would secure them first, then move on to Xynx, and finally Helstrom.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

MEDDRAK looked at his Infernal Host with great intrest, inspecting every astartes still painted in the colour of the Nightkiller Warband that he had just won over. They would need repainting of course, in his colours, and he noted that he now had four hundred and fifty traitor astartes under his direct command, including one hundred and fifty devoted Word Bearers. 

The Dark Apostle was also pleased to see that he had won his first armoured units, including five Predators, a mixture of old and new vechiles that would also serve him loyally. A quick glance at their names informed Kol of all he needed to know. _Destruction_, _Wrath_, _Despoiler_, _Tyrant_ and _Seigebreaker_ now stood under his command, and this would give him some advantage over the more infantry based foes that he would encounter.

The final four armoured units were, according to the Data Slate, all Ancient Dreadnoughts, including some that had apparently served since the Horus Heresy itself. Ancients Malachai, Boran, Kadan and Forzan now served under his command, and by the laws of the tournament - would willingly do as he told them to.

"Congratulations," one spoke - a champion, and Meddrak assumed he was the most experienced of the Nightkillers aside from their leader, judging by the ancient armour that he boasted and the numerous skulls which adorned his body. "You have defeated our leader, and now we pledge ourselves to your cause. Seeing as I lack the knowledge of your name, Dark Apostle - would you be so kind to inform us of it?"

"Kol. Kol Meddrak," the Word Bearer announced, into the vox link for all of the warriors to hear. 

"I am Xero Saurus," the champion informed him, looking up. "I was the second in command of this rabble."

At this, there were several chuckles from the warriors who had remained silent so far.

"Tell me, Saurus," Meddrak looked down on him, with a sneer on his face. "Whom do you now serve?"

"Why Dark Apsotle, have you not been listning to a word I just said?" Saurus retorted, causing a few more chuckles from his men. "We serve you, of course. Even if you were to lead us into the gates of where no followers of Chaos would ever walk."

"Excellent," smiled Meddrak. "You are dismissed. Head to the Fort of Lord Garrond and the Chambers of Chaos Undivided. There, feel free to make yourselves at home and repaint your armour in these colours."

"Yes, my lord," Saurus bowed respectfully - and backed away. "Warriors of Meddrak! You heard the Dark Apostle, we head to the Fortress of Lord Garrond!"

Smiling, Meddrak turned - and headed off to meet with Lord Garrond with the Data Slate held tightly in his power armoured hands, wondering if the commander would reward him with his new earnings. Maybe, even give him more men.


----------



## komanko

It was a long hike, too long some might say, they began making their way out of the city his apprentices again pushing and clearing the crowd around them until they moved out of the main streets. The more they strayed from the main parts of the city the more it seemed to descend to chaos, if it was even possible. Buildings built upon buildings, doors coming from underground, markets in small caves, everything was there and it was just twisted. Ignoring that Nerr’ak continued walking towards where he thought the road to the fort is located and finally tearing through some more citizens they managed to move out of the city and into the desolate surroundings. Looking to both sides Nerr’ak couldn’t find a direct road to the castle, he was unsure if what he saw should be counted as roads as it just seemed to be a path which was more traveled then the others. He sighed, he knew it was going to take more time then he initially thought.

Before he began moving again he got a vox message, it was the Black Legion apprentice, he informed him that his forces have gathered as he ordered and that they are closing in on his position and will be there in moments. He awaited them for a few minutes, four of them to be exact until he began seeing the signs of his troops. Ones they arrived all of them began dividing into squads and formation in a process which took another ten minutes, and by the end of the process Nerr’ak was angry, so much time was wasted by now, angrily he snarled at the Sergeants which were appointed by him telling them that precision is key and that they need to move faster and stop wasting their time. They all nodded, some out of fear, some because they had no other choice and some nodded in agreement yet it did not matter, the words were said and they now knew that Nerr’ak wanted them to be more precise which was what he tried to make them understand.

He unsheathed his staff, letting its lower edge drop on the ground while holding it by the upper part. He moved forward, passing his troops and then stopped, he raised his staff and pointed at the ancient fort which could be seen from that spot clearly, “*We march to that fort*.” He said calmly, his anger already forgotten, “*Don’t bother locking and holstering your weapons, we need to be ready, we don’t know if there are ambushes around here or if someone already inhabits that dying fort. Now stay in squad formations and follow, guard my apprentices which will stand in the middle of the formation, cultists, you are going to surround our formation.*” He then got to a more problematic part, the possessed marines, he was unsure of how to command them, making up his mind he decided, he had to learn to control them by speech if he wants to summon them into reality. “*Possessed marines and their demon possessors! Move behind me but in front of the battle formation you will be used as what you are best at, shock troops*.” Giving out his last commands he then turned with his back to his troops and began marching onwards towards the dying fort. His footsteps could barely be heard, he walked silently, yet the ground shook behind him as a thousand man strong army marched after him. He smiled; his goals were ones again within reach, maybe even closer than before.

They walked for an hour or so, maybe more, Nerr’ak did not count yet he was sure that it was a tiresome walk, the road they took was the easiest one to move in for such a big force yet it was unfriendly to them at best. It constantly forced them to break the formation and change it yet in the end they reached the crumbling fortress, he awaited all of his forces to arrive and let them rest for a short while, it was better to have fresh and obedient troops when marching to the unknown. He used the time he give his forces to rest to go onwards by himself, he walked silently trying not to disturb the mighty and ancient ruins of the fortress. He looked around, scoured the fortress and its surroundings, the walls around it where crumbling, dust filled, and broken, they served nothing, yet what was once buildings surrounded the walls, this could only mean that the fort was an awe inspiring sight once, maybe centuries ago before the plant became infested with daemons. He imagined how it looked before the daemon incursion, probably some sort of an agrarian society lived outside of the walls, their fields stretching far and wide, they worked there by day and by night returned to their homes inside of the mighty stone walls which protected them from the dangers of the night. A long time ago it was probably a place of lush surroundings and beauty, Nerr’ak could appreciate it and some part of his blackened heart twitched as he imagined how this beauty was destroyed, yet he knew that if they all wanted to save mankind from the grasp of the carrion lord they had to make sacrifices
Seeing that he wasted enough time he moved back to his troops and signaled them to get ready, he was about to liberate this place from the grasps of antiquity and rebuild it as a mighty fortress of Tzeentch, a palace which will make Garrond’s base look like a whorehouse. He smiled; it was time to send that wretched fool to where he belongs, he will hopefully end in the pits of Nurgle who will make him suffer for eternity as he was unworthy of dying by the hand of Tzeentch. Once his troops were ready he began marching into the unknown ahead of him, into the fortress. 

A small stone fell from above him, he stopped as all of his forces did, the rumbling of feet dying out quickly and only the rolling stone could be heard, it rolled until it reached Nerr’ak’s feet, he picked it up and examined it, it was a piece of the wall. He quickly looked above him yet he saw nothing, nothing was on the wall, yet he knew something was not alright, he knew that the arena battle was not yet over, it was too easy for him back there that fact meant that Tzeentch still had something in store for him. A cruel smile spread across his face, he knew that it will get ugly soon enough. He arrogantly and mockingly began moving forward, even faster than before, only they rumbling of the footsteps could be heard, apart from that total silence surrounded them, an unnatural silence. All of his troops were finally inside, the courtyard filled with them yet the silence remained, not disturbing it he began sending new formation orders when suddenly a crack of lightning filled the air, the seemingly empty halls and buildings were hit by a bright flash, yet what Nerr’ak saw was not good, as the light hit so did the realization that they really were not alone, thousands of red eyes could be seen for a brief moment and that’s all Nerr’ak needed. “*Get to formations now*!” He barked breaking the eerie silence, “*Marines! Form a circle of two lines! Cultists! Fill the inner part of the circle and Guard the aspirants! Aspirants move into the middle of the formation, prepare your powers!!*” The daemons which infested the possessed marines noticed the alarm in his voice, for a moment he thought that they were about to turn on him, thinking that he is too weak and maybe even smelling the quick feeling of fear that passed by his senses yet he was wrong. A thousand cackles and screams filled the air as vile mutated cultists and civilians began charging out of the buildings and hallways, their dagger teeth shining when dim lights fell on them, mucus and slime running down their jaws, mad red eyes and ridiculous amounts of mutations could be seen on their body. The cackling and screaming of the mutants was quickly answered by the howls and snarls of the daemons which infested some of his marines, those possessed marines did not wait for orders they simply charged madly at the hordes which approached them, they were a hundred times stronger yet they were vastly outnumbered and Nerr’ak did not plan for them to die yet!

As his shock troops charged so did all the astartes and cultists began firing not waiting for orders, maybe it was for the best though, a quick decision for a bad situation like this, he noticed that his sorcerers were doing nothing yet when he shouted his voice could barely be heard over the thunderous roar of bolt guns, finally with a mix of signs, signals and lip movements he managed to make the apprentices understand what he wanted. It was a simple thing, he wanted them to move out of the circle from time to time, for short moments to spread warp flames around, making the circle of firepower virtually impenetrable to melee troops, and while that was happening he wanted the apprentices which were not spreading warp flames to fire their doom bolts at clusters of mutated creatures while trying not to harm his possessed marines. He still did not believe that he managed to make them understand such commands yet apparently they were smarter then what he originally thought of them.

Nerr’aks earlier suspicions were proven true, it indeed was under test from Tzeentch as no mutant was like the other, and each looked differently, each bearing the Mark of Tzeentch. That god was indeed cruel yet he will prove him that he is wrong, he will prove that he is destined to become one of Tzeentch’s greatest champions, he could feel the gaze of Tzeentch’s many faces on him, and he will now show him the full extent of his abilities. “*Weaver of fate! Changer of ways! Look at me and behold how I decimate your puppets! Look at me and see your greatest tool at work*!!” Nerr’ak bellowed with pride as he unsheathed his force sword and pointed it at the incoming mutants. “*Feel the power of the warp*!” Nerr’ak roared in excitement and rage as he unleashed hellish flames from his hands, burning the incoming mutants to cinders, yet their number did not seem to dwindle, only increase. Bullets flew over his head constantly, the troops did listen and were firing in a two line formation which resulted in continues never ending volley of fire. Feeling encouraged by the sight of his troops following his orders he unleashed the warp lightning, electrifying many of the surrounding mutants, all the while those who managed to pass through him were burned alive by the warp flames his apprentices unleashed or blown to bits by their doombolts and bullets of the space marines. 

A mutant came charging at Nerr’ak, he cut the connection to the warp from his hand thus finishing the lighting sorcery; he then spun quickly slashing the mutant in half his guts and entrails flying to different directions. He then charged towards the incoming mutants his hand stretched in front of him he unleashed several psychic spikes, smashing several mutants against walls and scattering others as he closed in and quickly and viciously cut through the still standing mutants, blocking their attacks or dodging them and all the time using his powers to turn the tip of fighting to his favour, be it burning an overwhelming force which surrounded him or simply grabbing one of the mutants and electrifying him from point blank. Nerr’ak was constantly on the move trying to block as many mutants as possible, working hard on not letting them reach his firing circle. He could not look back as too many of the creatures were swarming out, more and more of them, he only hoped that his sorcerers followed his plans. Clearing a group of mutants that surrounded him he quickly sent a vox message to the black legion sorcerer, “*If you are being overwhelmed or being pushed back I command you to find a way and collapse the walls on the mutants! You must in all cost keep as many of our troops alive or my plans and probably your lives will be forfeit*!”



OOC: My post is exactly 1000 words longer than blackguard's post without counting the OOC. Just an interesting trivia for you to know.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael smiled viciously as her orders were well received by her newest troops, heading to the base to reinforce what she already had there. She had received no reply from Vladamir, either he did not wish to talk to her, or he was still trying to best his opponents in the blood arena. She had made it through so many rounds of the tournament and it was almost at a close, the last three warband would be pitted against each other, and she felt confident that she would emerge victorious, she had continued to do so throughout, obviously she was in favor with her Lord and master Slaneesh.

Before she could do anything more she noticed fifty flawless hosts marines moving towards her, their leader stopped and bowed in front of her, _"Mistress, we are your personal guard and will protect you with our lives in the name of the prince of pleasure. My name is Excso and I will be your second."_ Racheal smiled before she spoke to him, *"Excellent Excso, I couldn't think of any finer group of astartes dedicated to the prince of pleasure except for the noise marines themselves to fight alongside.*" 

She paused for a second as she planned her next move, it would do her no good to remain in this place whilst others sought out glory. She could try and find Ghazan, though he was probably busy in the tournament, or she could talk to one of the Tzeentch worshipers, she got on well with them. In the end she decided to send an encoded message to the sorcerer Nerr'ak before heading out to find a smaller warband that was still left in the tournament and challenge their leader. It would help to have more followers, she would become more powerful.

*"Nerr'ak, this is Racheal Dark Sister of the Prince of Pleasure. Our masters get on the best out of all the pantheon and I know that if you seek knowledge you should ask a follower of Tzeentch. I wish to know more about our old master Modeus, what he was like."* She sent the message before looking to her guards,* "Follow me closely, we are going to go win more men in the name of the Dark Prince."* With that she set out to find out warbands still dedicated to the prince of pleasure.


----------



## Nightlord92

Ghazan walked through the pointed gates once more, hoping this next match would entertain him. The business with Vlad and the possible return of Modeus had disturbed him. Not even the joys of the Slaaneshi quarter could shake the sour thoughts from his mind, plaguing him like an incessant swarm of bugs. Ghazan was in no mood to dwell on them now and whoever it was who was facing him had better be able to put up a fight to shake his melancholy from him.

Entering the battleground, Ghazan saw no obstacles apparent, simply a flat arena floor. “So, a simple straight up fight” Ghazan sighed, already this was proving to be a disappointment; whoever had the misfortune of being placed against him in a straight up fight had better be able to put even daemon princes to shame. Waiting for the opposite gate to creak upwards, Ghazan swung his sword through the air in anticipation of the coming duel. 

Not long after, the metal gate opened its maw and Ghazan watched intently for the figure to emerge from the blackness. As the figure barely emerged from the shadows, Ghazan instantly saw the deep blue of the Violators on the marine and the lightning bolt crossed by a dagger. His eyes widening in surprise, Ghazan almost laughed at the hilarity of facing another of his former brothers.

“Slaanesh, you bless me too much” Ghazan said through his smile as he recognized the Violator. It wasn’t that hard really; Commander Ixion Andrus of the Violators was as well known to Ghazan as Commander Demetrius was to all Violators. His exploits and acts of debauchery were said to be only topped by their Chapter Master. Ghazan had seen him fight several times, each time he carried his power sword, said to have tasted the pain and agony of a thousand souls, and his electro flail. Without knowing why, Ghazan raised his hand in greeting to his adversary as he saw Ixion halt for a split second as he recognized him. Ghazan had served Ixion personally on several of their raids; the raid of the agri world Sorcal IV being the greatest of their achievement, a hundred thousand souls joining in rapture with Slaanesh in one day there.

“Hail, brother” Ghazan spoke as he and Ixion met in the middle of the arena. “Truly, or patron has a great humor for us to be pitted against one another. Before you depart for the our Master’s side, I must ask, what is one of such high standing with the Violators doing on this blood stained rock?” Ghazan asked, humorous venom lacing his words.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena felt a large jolt of pain in her shins, her power armour wasn't as good as an Astartes but it was good enough that it knocked him down just as she had planned. With the enemy down she could now she could begin her search for the weapon that the Terminator had thrown. She quickly grabbed her flamer and then spotted the weapon that had been thrown in the arena. She sprinted as fast as she could towards the weapon. It was a halberd with runes of Chaos etched along it. A blue cracking field appeared around the weapon as Zena activated it. Her loyalty in Tzeentch had paid off, he had rewarded her with a power weapon. She then shifted her focus back to the Iron Warrior who was now charging towards her using the full force of his physical enhanced body. Her weapon did provide her the advantage of reach but this would leave her unable to block or parry his attacks if she missed or didn't kill him with her strike. Then she realized that Tzeentch had given her another gift. He had protected her flamer from being destroyed. There was still enough fuel for another shot. Holding the Halberd in her right hand she quickly grabbed her flamer as the Iron Warrior got close and fired her flamer aiming for his head, hoping to blind him. As she fired her flamer she also moved to the right and swung the halberd, hoping to cut down the Iron Warrior.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Walking around the tournament grounds you come to a set of huge metal doors with six astartes standing guard outside and you notice they wear the same colours as Garrond, yet you do not know which chapter or legion they used to belong. They allow you to walk pass them and enter through the giant doors, once you are on the other side you can see into the largest arena pit in the blood tournament arena itself and infront of you is a throne which you guess Lord Garrond in sat on. Walking closer you can hear the roar of bolters, the screams of cultists, the shouts of astartes and even the screeches of possessed marines when you are close enough to the throne you are able to see over the side of the arena and into the pit where a full on pitched battle is going on by the look of it, 7 different warbands including Garronds. Finally coming level with the throne you can see Lord Garrond sat boredly resting his chin on his left hand while he holds the head of his daemon axe in his right. You decide to make your presence known by kneeling and offering Garrond the data-slate which he plucks from your hands before adressing you. "I see your still alive Dark Apostle, i would expect no less from one of Lorgar's Sons." Garrond then looks over the data-slate and hands it back to you. "Now tell me Kol Medrak, what do you think of the new comers to my warband? The ones who i won after the fool got eaten by the daemon possessed predator."(aka the players warband)

Nerr'ak: The howls of daemons, the cries of mutants, shouts of marines and cultists fill the air along with the chorus of barking bolters and revving chain weapons as your forces clash with the mutants in a bloody battle that would the followers of khorne would even be in awer over by the amount of blood shed. As you continue to to use your power and force wepaons to cleave through, burn and electricute the mutants you wonder exactly how many there are within this damned mountain fortress and wonder if it was a mistake coming here. If you needed to you could call your other troops back at the fortress to come and reinforce you but they would be about two hours away and a better option would be to contact the dark sister Zena to come to your aid who you summerize would be in the blood tournament arena. While you fight you get an encrypted message from the Dark Sisters Rachael asking you about Modeus but you have no time to answer it now as you are too busy killing in the name of Tzeentch to prove your worth to the God of Change, Lies, Hope, Amibition. As the mutants streaming out of the buildings and fortress continue to increase you see that as the fight continues larger even stronger mutants start to push their way to the front of the on coming swarm only to be cut down by warp powers and bolters, yet they take considerably more damage before eventually falling than their lesser kin. If these larger mutants come in greater numbers then your forces will have to abanddon their ranged fighting and will have to fight with their melee weapons, something that means they could be overwhelmed by the sheer amount of mutants coming. You will have to think of a plan to make your opponents lose the will to fight or you will be in danger of being overrun and loosing valuable troops which will be needed for campaigns soon to come in the name of Tzeentch.

Rachael: You do not get a reply back from Nerr'ak and assume he is either ignoring you or he is busy still fighting in the blood tournament somewhere. As you walk about the city in which the blood tournament is held you wonder exatly what you will do if what the marine called Vladimir said is true and the old leader of the warband returns, you need to decide if you will stay with Garrond's most likely superior force or perhaps join the 'old' leader who has seemingly used powers to hide from even the sorcerer Nerr'ak. As you continue to walk around city looking for other warbands dedicated to the Prince of Pleasure you are unable to find anything so far and assume that they are still inside of the blood tournament arena itself fighting it out with other warbands in the name of the Dark Prince or currently residing in their base locations performing rituals to the Master of Excess. After what seems another 10 minutes, though it could of been longer or less as time flows strangely in the warp, you come across a large partially destroyed mansion which appears to have been fortifided with temperary gun implacements for the tournament, inside of the shattered windows you can see the sillouettes of cultists moving and the odd glymps of power armour. You appear to have found another warbands base location and decide that you will storm the place and kill their leader to take over the warband. You need to think of a battle plan and then make your attack. However once you do enter the building and start your attacking you can see that the warband you have decided to fight are members of the Warriors of Mayhem chapter who instantly go on alert and bring their weapons to bare at you as soon as you enter.

Vermaas: As you marched into the slaaneshi dedicated part of the fortress you can see that the hallways and rooms are still empty for the most part save for the occasional group of cultists passed out on the floor drooling, the odd marine of slaanesh drinking narcotic liquid and a daemonette or two giving you a sly wink, you put down the emptiness to the fact the blood tournament rounds are still going on and everyone must be out watching the blood baths taking place or joining in with them. Though you are surprised to see that Commander Helstrom is still within the fortress sat on his usual seat reading over data-slates, however you do see his ancient armour depicting his alligience to the Emperors Children is covered in blood especially his right hand. Obviously he had been in one of the tournament matches and won it without taking a single hit. As you approach this ancient marine who yet looks like he is barely out of his twenties you wonder how exactly you will try to convince the Commander to betray another of his 'comrades' so that you may take his position. After a few more moments Commander Helstrom looks up from his data-slates and stares at you. "Is there something you need Vermaas? or are you here to decide to change your alligiance from all four of the dark gods to the great and glorious Prince of Pleasure?" how Commander Helstorm knows your name you have no idea, but now is the time to put your plan in motion.

Zena: Your plan and gamble pays off as the jet of flame stops the Iron Warrior in his tracks as he is unable to see but then starts to wildly swing left and right with his power maul which once again connects with your flamer and this time smashes the main barrel completely off making it virtually useless, but before he is able to capitalize on his advantage of your now destroyed flamer your new power halberd cleaves into the front of his chest and straight through his main and secondary heart. With a howl of pain and rage the Iron Warrior collapses to the ground as all of his blood starts to pool around him, giving you the chance to remove his head with a single sweep. You stand there inside of the arena pit as cheers and howls erupt from the stands at your victory and continue until you leave the arena pit. Once outside you lean against the wall to catch your breath as unlike your opponents you are human and are, though you don't want to admit it, considerably more frail and weaker. As you stand there catching your breath and looking at your badly damaged flamer large squads of iron warriors appear infront of you before one of them hands you a data-slate, clearly these are your winnings for defeating their champion. As you look over the data-slate your heart skips several beats at what exactly you have won from the warband: 500 Undivided Chaos Marines, 7 Chaos Predators, 10 Rhino Transports, 4 Dreadnoughts. Clearly Tzeentch is showing you much favor this day, now all you need to do is let you current master, Garrond know your winnings....or you could secretly hide them from him and join up with the Sorcerer Nerr'ak. If you decide to join up with Nerr'ak then you need to contact him.

Ghazan "Well Well Well, if it isnt the the wayward child of our great chapter, Ghazan Stigeus. I could ask you why you are on this planet but i guess it is the same reason as why five of our chapters companies are here. We are here to win this tournament in the name of the Dark Prince and use what forces we aqquire to please Slaanesh himself that he will grant even more favour upon us." Upon hearing that fully half of the chapter is here makes a shiver run up your spine as if you can beat your old leader than you will have atleast 500 marines of your home chapter under your commander. This thought brings a smile to your face as Andrus draws his powersword and flicks it through the air in his right hand before drawing his elecro flail cracking it through the air like a whip as electricity courses through it. "I would offer you a place to rejoin the chapter, but ive decided that i will grant you an even greater honour by sending you to meet Slaanesh himself. So once im finished with you, do give out great chapter masters my regards and let him know he was a fool to take on a Daemon Prince of the Blood God?" With that Commander Ardus lets out a laugh before charging towards you with his arms out to the sides and once he is in range he whichs out his electro-flail straight towards your right arm, trying to pull your sword from your hand.(remember its only a standard sword, not chain or power).

Ridoranaa: You currently stand over the corpse of a marine wearing the colours of the Pyre chapter, this marine had sought to attack you even though he was part of Garrond's warband because he wished to take your troops for himself. Now you have not only his troops consisting of 150 Astartes and 200 Cultists but you have also taken his power axe and combat shield.(As Anfo left the rp you now have his troops and wargear). Now that you have his troops this brings up the total number of troops under your command to 700 Astartes, 1000 Cultists and 100 of Father Nurgles Plaguebearers. You think on the amount of men you now control and wonder what you should do next, of course you can always head to the blood tournament arena and battle to take ahold of more troops for Lord Garrond or you could go out insearch of warbands within the city to kill in the name of Garrond and Father Nurgle which could potentially earn you more men from warbands which have already conquered others during their rounds of fighting in the arena today. Yet the new comers to the Garrond's forces which were conquerer in the previous round of the blood tournament seem interesting as when they arrived at Garrond's fortress they had no real leader and seems to all be leading the warband which makes it a mystery to why exactly they weren't seperate warbands to begin with. You need to decide what you are going to do.

Ferrore: OOC: Making you an npc again seeing as you haven't posted.


----------



## High_Seraph

*Fool. Why attack me when we both serve Lord Garrond? Well I don't really serve him but the Bringer of Plauges Nurgle. He came in with the others I think. What a shoddy warband that couldn't even have a single leader. It seemed that they all commanded yet noone had overall command.* Ridoranaa thinks to himself as he stands over the corpse of a member of the Pyre chapter. Bending down to take his power axe and combat shield Ridoranaa takes a moment to test his new armaments Swinging the axe around and blocking feints and attacks with the shield.

Securing the axe to the left of his sword Ridoranna straps the shield to his back for now. Kneeling beside the body Ridoranna says a short prayer to Nurgle to accept the gift he had given him. Standing up he thinks, *If I remember right he had!50 Astartes or about that and some 200 Cultists giving me a grand total of 700 Astartes, almost a full chapter!, 1,000 Cultists, fodder for Grandfather Nurgle, and 100 gloriuos Plaguebearers of Nurgle. Maybe I should head down to the Blood Tournament? Or perhaps search the town in an attempt to find a warband that is fresh from the tournament? Maybe I should find out more about the people we picked up last round?* Shrugging his shoulders Ridoranaa starts walking towards the gates of Lord Garrond's fortress as anything he wanted to do was outside the fortress. 

_"I got it I'll search the town for Grandfather Nurgle and Garrond to take control of a warband and increase my prestige among the warband!"_ As Ridoranaa says this his pace quickens with anticipation.


----------



## Nightlord92

"Well Well Well, if it isnt the the wayward child of our great chapter, Ghazan Stigeus. I could ask you why you are on this planet but i guess it is the same reason as why five of our chapters companies are here. We are here to win this tournament in the name of the Dark Prince and use what forces we aqquire to please Slaanesh himself that he will grant even more favour upon us." Ixion smuggly announced 

"_5 Companies_" Ghazan thought. Long had he dreamed of commanding the Violators and glorying himself so that Slaanesh might gaze upon him with joy. He already had marines under his command, but not such fine astartes as his Violators. All that stood in his way now was a smug arrogant astartes who was foolish enough to think he could stand in Ghazan's way. Smiling, Ghazan swore to himself Ixion's passing would a true masterpiece.

Seeing his smile Ixion slowly and intently drew his powersword first and then his electro-flail, cracking it that beautifully stung even Ghazan's ears. "I would offer you a place to rejoin the chapter, but ive decided that i will grant you an even greater honour by sending you to meet Slaanesh himself. So once im finished with you, do give out great chapter masters my regards and let him know he was a fool to take on a Daemon Prince of the Blood God?" Smuggly spoke Ixion before he laughed and swiftly charged at Ghazan.

Had any other marine been facing him, they would be dead by the time of the second blow. However, to one as blessed and dedicated to the path of the Dark Prince as Ghazan, Ixion gave off the faintest sign of putting momentum into his electro-flail. 

Smiling viciously, Ghazan slammed his helmet on and met Ixion's charge head-on. As Ixion swung his flail at Ghazan's sword, Ghazan flipped the sword onto its flat side and batted the head of the flail away from him without stopping him stride

Using what momentum he had, Ghazan swiftly brought his leg up to kick Ardus in his chest before bringing his sword chopping down onto the small armor joint in Arudus's left arm.


----------



## BlackGuard

The Slanneshi Quarters were, to be blunt, rather repulsive to Vermaas. They displayed the very thing he wanted to avoid in his worship of the Dark Gods -- over indulgence. For if one become too committed to one particular god they would find their souls bound forever in chains, consumed into the essence of the god they dedicated themselves too so much. No ... that would not happen to him. He rounded a corner within the brightly lit and painfully sensual corridors of the district. The walls seemed to move, the colors overlapping, fusing, and smoothly breaking apart in painful patterns, colors he couldn't even mentally register were upon the walls. No doubt within the changed and mutated bodies of a Noise Marine or simply one dedicated to Slannesh utterly it may be seen. Not to Vermaas, not to an Astates whose goal was power, not eternal servitude. 

His armored boots drummed loudly in the sparse hallways and dormitories of the Cult Slannesh, the rooms were empty save for the occasional mortal cultists, drooling and passed out on the floor. Their bodies were covered in perverted sigils, deep cuts and lacerations showed their need for pain, while empty needles lay across the floor. Vermass' enhanced Astartes senses could smell the potent cocktails within the air. A mix a various drugs, carefully prepared by one who actually cared for his craft -- just enough to overload a mortals sense, but just barley below lethal level. He snorted within his helm as he glanced at them one last time -- too much was the key phrase here. 

A few hallways down he cross another room, and saw the Astartes of Slannesh, some decorated in the sigils and emblems of the Emperor's Children -- some of the Flawless Host, and others of a mix of warbands, legions. He even noted one that appeared to be in the faded colors of an Imperial Fist. He scoffed at the notion, surely it was nothing but stolen armor, those arrogant bastards couldn't see the truth that lay before their eyes on this universe. As his armored bulk marched past the large and wide doorway, he realized they were staring him ... intently. He turned his head and gave a nod of his helm. 

'Brothers,' he stated dryly. 

Their replies were acceptable as they too nodded and went back to their drinking and indulgence Vermaas shook his head once he was well out of their eyesight. He knew his own limitations within it came to the senses and how far he could push himself before his Astartes biology overloaded. Those of Slannesh should rightfully be dead by the potent cocktails of drug, drink, and pain they took part in. Their resistance to such things was appealing to him. He turned slowly looking back at the door and for a moment he nearly gave in. His vision clouded, his will to resist was weakening. Indulge in it all ... he thought, become so callous to the effects of the Immaterium and Materium that Slannesh will see your worth and elevate you to the heights of Daemonhood. He targeting array suddenly alerted him to something at his back. The cloudy vision vanished as his Astartes biology released its own potent cocktail into his bloodstream, vanishing the mild attempt at mind control. 

He turned and realized that two daemonettes were standing in front of him. His grip on his bolter tightened as he realized what they'd tried to do. So deep within the Eye, daemons were able to appear and remain within the thin veil between the Realms. Their powers were only strengthened in the Eye. He might have to kill them ... he wouldn't be the first time he'd slain a daemon. Just because he was a follower of all the gods technically didn't mean their 'children' wouldn't randomly attack them. The gods didn't follow predictable lines of thought, or made anything close to logical sense. The daemonettes merely looked at each other, winked at Vermaas and then walked around him -- their ploy was up and they knew an Astartes was far out of their league. The mortal cultists a few hallways down ... however .... 

Vermaas continued without further delay, not even looking into the rooms. He finally reached the quarters of Commander Helstrom. He looked upon the commander with both envy and respect, if not a mild sensation of disgust. He was of the Emperor's Children -- one of the original Traitor Legions, and thus demanded respect. Although for being apart of the original traitors, he looked like he'd barley aged in the thousands of years sense that monumental event of heresy. Vermaas' stomach tightened as he realized just how insane this was ... why would Helstrom betray Alhaus? They probably fought in the damn heresy together. He composed himself as Helstrom broke his eyes from his data-slate and glared at Vermaas ... his questions were clear and to the point. 

'As tempting as the offer is, Commander,' Vermaas stated dryly, 'I will have decline at this time, praise be to the Dark Prince and all the gods.' 

Vermaas' mind raced with the possibilities, it was possible that Helstrom would simply kill him for this ... but the path to Daemonhood was bound to be riddled by this. 

'Commander Helstrom, you do not appear to be an Astartes bound to the weakness of others. Your allegiance to the glorious Daemon Prince Fulgrim is a testament to that,' said Vermaas at first, 'Therefore I will give you the respect you deserve and get straight to the point -- I want your assistance in a matter of grave importance.' 

He knew he now had Helstrom's attention, the Commander's eyes were cold and hateful, 'There needs to be a change in the guard, so to speak. I cannot begin to assume the relationship you share with my current lord, Alhaus, but I can assure you he does not hold you in the highest of regards, my lord.' 

He allowed that to sink into Helstrom at first -- probably a lie, he knew, one that Helstrom probably saw right through, but it mattered not at this point. Death or Daemonhood would await him in the next few moments. 

'I, however, do not hold you and your Astartes in such regard. Lord Garrond desires only the strongest, he cannot and will not tolerate the weak. Alhaus is weak, perhaps not on the surface, but his time has come and gone and he is on the decline. I ask for your aid in replacing him with myself. I would, of coarse, be in your debt for you assistance Commander.'


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

APPROACHING LORD GARROND, The Dark Apostle kneeled and offered him the Data-Slate, making his presence known as his master watched a pitched battle below, compromising of at least seven different warbands including Garrond's own, who currently seemed to have the upper hand.

Plucking the Data-Sheet from the astartes' hands as though it was nothing more than a small mouse, Lord Garrond scanned it breifly, absorbing the new forces that he had under his command before addressing Kol directly, "Impressive, Dark Apostle. I see you're still alive, then?"

"I could say the same thing about you, my lord," retorted Meddrak, causing Lord Garrond to erupt into laughter. He wasn't the type of lord that would execute his only Dark Apostle on sight for making a humerous remark. And besides, by the traditions of the Word Bearers - Lord Garrond would be executed in return, for killing an embassy of the Dark Gods.

"Now tell me, Kol Meddrak," the Lord remarked, allowing the Dark Apostle to rise, "What do you think of the new Warband? You know, the ones that I won after the fool got eaten by the Daemon Possessed Predator."

Meddrak smiled grimly. "I believe they are all still linked somehow, my lord, and I have everything but solid proof to inform you that they are somewhat releated to the apperance of that... anomaly in the Fortress."


----------



## komanko

Cries of pain, howling of rage, they all filled the courtyard of the old and ravaged fortress. Corpses littered the ground, nearly unavoidable to step on. Above the screams and cries reigned the constant sound of bolter fire, never stopping, sending wave after wave of bolts to pierce the incoming mutants. Yet for every mutant the fell five more emerged from the depths of the fortress, their never ending number beginning to overwhelm Nerr’ak’s valiant troops.

The battle was bloody, even by the standards of the crazed followers of Khorne, brains and guts were splattered all over the ground. The carnage was unimaginable and indescribable. In a way it was magnificent yet disgusting in another. It was a sight to behold.

More mutants charged onwards just to be met by Nerrak’s sword and powers, none could pass through him, and those who managed to escape his wrath were gunned down by his traitor marines. At some point Nerr’ak stopped counting the amount of mutants he had killed yet as they went on he noticed that killing those mutants began to be harder and took more time. Looking around he saw that it was not him who began to weaken but the mutants began to get stronger as their more “blessed” kin began to make their way out of the fortress’s halls and tunnels. Their numbers were truly endless and did not seem to dwindle no matter how many had died.

A wave of flames engulfed several incoming mutants sending them running while trying to put the fires down, this gave Nerr’ak a quick moment of respite, he had to find a way to demoralize those mutants if it was even possible. He concluded that they must have a leader of sorts and will probably scatter if he is dead. 

While he was pondering he heard an incoming message from Rachael the dark sister, yet he had no time to clearly make out what she wanted of him so he did not even bother to reply, he had more important matters at hand.

Another wave of approaching mutants were cut down yet this time it took a lot more firepower to make them fall on their knees and die. Doubt began to creep into Nerr’ak’s mind, what if all of this was a mistake, maybe it was a trap set by Tzeentch to test his greediness, or maybe the gods wanted him eliminated? Nerr’ak shock his head in disbelief, he knew this was a test and he knew that this thoughts were not his, they were implanted by daemons or followers of Tzeentch to raised doubt and feat in him, he also knew that Tzeentch will be pleased once he cleansed this cesspit of the scum which inhabited it.

For a moment though the idea of calling for help came to his mind but he quickly dismissed it as ridiculous, this was a test and he had to face it without the help of outsiders… Not even if they were followers of Tzeentch themselves.

“*Offer your prayers and souls to Tzeentch you whelps*!” Nerr’ak bellowed as he made his way towards the ranks he had set. He knew that if this battle will continue the mutants will overwhelm them, he had to think of a plan to get the advantage back to their side. He had a vague idea of how to force the mutants to stick with lower numbers but this will probably require him to sacrifice his blessed marines, something which he did not want to do.

He broke off again from the ranks he set up and cleaved his way to where his possessed marines were fighting. A circle of death surrounded them, mutilated corpses littered the blood soaked ground, intestines and brains filled every wall and rock. Those marines were a true asset; they left a trail of gruesome death around them as they carved their way deeper into the mutant’s numbers. 

Picking up a bolt pistol from the ground he checked it and saw that it was loaded, he then made his way into the middle of the group of possessed marines. Picking one of the more visible marines he aimed the bolt pistol and fired four perfectly aimed shots into his head. The marines head exploded in a fountain of gore which splattered all over the surrounding marines. All of them quickly turned their attention to him, madness and rage in their eyes. Even the mutants stopped for a moment because of this turn of events. “*If you don’t want to be sent back to the warp like this marine you will all listen to me well and connect with the main force, if you will not listen I will leave you all here to die and return to your damn plane in the warp! Now get moving*!!” HE bellowed at the daemon possessed marines, his words directed mostly towards the daemons themselves.

This seemed to work as slowly and unwillingly the marines began to retreat from the battle and connect with the main force. At the same time the mutants began to close quickly, rushing through the gaps that now were opened as the possessed marines were gone. Yet the constant fire was enough to hold them in their places while Nerr’ak made his way back to his troops. 

Nerr’ak ordered a full retreat; they were to set their position behind the tight passageway which led out of the fortress. He believed that the mutants will not give up the chase and will follow them there. This meant that they will be quickly cut down in the cramped passageway which will also force them to move on in small clusters instead of a massive horde.

As his troops began moving backwards Nerr’ak picked up several of his possessed marines as a bodyguard and stood vigilant in the entrance to the passageway, he and his marines blocking any mutants who tried making their way through. 

Only three out of the ten possessed marines he chose were left alive now, yet luckily he was voxed by his troops that they were all set in the new position. Turning his back to the assaulters he began to move to the new position but this was his gravest mistake.

As he turned around, his back to the mutants he felt a shap pain, and saw huge blade like fingers passing near his eyes. The sharp pain was translated quickly to a gut wrenching scream, his eyes opened wide in pain as he heard a thud behind him. Looking back he saw what ones was his arm on the ground. The whole thing was cut down from the shoulders, not a single part of the arm was left.

The pain was quickly translated from a scream to infinite rage as he moved back and combined his powers to create a massive psychic wave of fiery lightning, destroying everything which was in its path. His screams of pain only made his powers stronger, his suffering became his enemies suffering. 

The massive destruction he left behind him stopped the horde of assaulters for a moment which allowed Nerr’ak to stagger back to his troops. He clenched his teeth as he sheathed his sword. Massive amounts of blood began to pour out of the fresh and probably already infected wound. Nerr’ak knew that he had to deal with it now or to die. He screamed incoherent orders to fire at the mutants as he sat back on a rock he found. 

Putting one hand on the fresh stump of his arm he began chanting a prayer to Tzeentch as he used his on fire to burn the stump and stop the blood from pouring out more rapidly, his screams of pain would have pleased Slaanesh if he heard them, as over all the bolter fire, howls and roars only his screams of agony and suffering could be heard…

OOC: Revan I hope thats fine as I already talked with you about wounding him badly.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: "Oh really Dark Apostle?" Garrond's helmeted head turns to face you as his fingers instinctively flex on his daemon weapon as if he was about to cleave you in two. "Tell me then Apostle, what is it that you have found out?" With a click of the fingers on his other hand four cultists come running up behind you and place a chair large enough for you to sit on beside Lord Garrond. After taking your seat you should tell Lord Garrond what you know about the latest members of the warband, however what you know could play to your advantage if you withhold certain parts from your masters, it all depends on how loyal you are to Lord Garrond who now as turned his attention back to the pitched battle going on within the arena pit. As you talk to Lord Garrond you can see Commander Alhaus twitched on the other side of him with barely contained blood lust which would be more suited to a follower of the blood god than of the entire patheon. As you continue to watch the battle Commander Alhaus finally decides to leap the failing infront of you and the others and into the pitched battle with his power axe drawn before he lands on two cultists and cleave them in two. This should be very amusing now that the commander of the undivided forces has gotten involved as now you will be able to see exactly how he fights incase you need to fight him in the future.

Nerr'ak: Burning your shoulder wound close would be the single most painful experience you have had so far as the remaining nerves in what remains of your shoulder are overloaded by signals to your brain before they are burnt into nothing. After burning the wound close you look to see that the possessed marines and still slaughtering their way through the mutants as they hold them off with the combined effort of your cultist and marines who shoot into the melee being rather accurate not to hit their allies. Your apprentices have gathered around you and are using their powers to stop any mutants that burst through the oncoming fire and talons of the possessed from getting close to you. One of the apprentices then helps you to your feet before going back to firing shots off with his bolt pistol into the raging battle. As the fighting continues you hear an ear piercing shrieks that seems to silence both your men and the mutants as a huge creature explodes out of the group in the middle of the mutants, though it is not a chaos spawn it is something even worse. Being twice the size of a Dreadnoug the creature is clearly a blessed off Tzeentch as it has large avian wings, multiple arms, a beak and multi-coloured feathers sprouting from its body luckily for you however this isn't one of Tzeentch's favoured Lords of Change, merely a mutant in the image of one. Its avian type head shifts about as if looking for the one who brought death and destruction to its home before it finally settles on you. With another shriek the mutants throw themselves back into the battle with renewed vigor and courage now that leader has appeared.

Rachael: See previous update.

Vermaas: Commander Helstrom reclines on his chain and stares at you his idle left hand placed on his plasma pistol, and you realize there is no doubt that he could draw it and reduce your head to a seething bubbling pool of plasma before you even had a chance to shoot him. Helstorm continues to stare at you as if analyzing your worth before letting out a howling laugh which startles you. "You are correct in thinking that myself and Alhaus do not get on Vermaas but i will not idly lend my support if it is only your petty force and mind against Alhaus's entire might. If however you were able to convince the Sorcerer Lord Xyxz to join you and perhaps even the Tech-Commander then i would gladly join. But i shall only give you 24 hours before i decide to let Alhaus know that you wish to take his place as for it shall be very amusing to both myself and the Dark Prince to watch you squirm within Alhaus's grasp. But i shall give you a word of warning little Vermass, He is not to be taken lightly. He has ruled over his part of the warband for the better part of 5000 years and ONLY Lord Garrond has bested him on combat. Do you understand what i am saying? Do not fighting him in open conflict. You must be go about this as if you were a member of the God of Change worshipers. Now leave me." With a dismissive hand two Emperors children marine steps out of the shadows and aim their heavy bolters at you. What you think of Commander Helstroms proposition is up to you but you better get out of there and go find the tech-commander or the sorcerer lord.

Zena: See previous update.

Ghazan After deflecting your opponents electro-flail with the flat out your sword he lets out an annoted growl before noticing your sword come down to slice into the unarmoured joined of his left arm. Grinning to himself Ixion twists his powersword to meet your normal sword and shears off the top quater with ease as your sword doesn't have a power field of its own or isn't like a chainsword which would continually change the teeth as it revved. Cursing to the prince of pleasure you will have to figure out someway of disarming Ixion of his powersword as that is the more dangerous of his two weapon. Ixion then quickly flicked out his electro-flail towards you and wraps it around your left leg which leaves deep scores in the armour as he pulls you off of your feet and onto your back. As soon as you are on your back Ixion pulls away his electro-flail and stabs down at you with his powersword giving you very little choice but to roll away from him before he can impale you. But as you roll away from hims Ixion whips out at you with his electro-flail but each time he misses and leaves deep scores in the ground. This could be very problematic for you unless you can think of a way to defeat your old commander. Oh why in the name of the Dark Prince didn't you make sure your terminator amour had been fixed before coming to the tournaments latest round?

Ridoranaa: After leaving Lord Garrond's fortress you make your way down into the city in search of smaller warbands that still haven't been defeated yet, along with having 100 marines dedicated to Nurgle following you. Walking through the city you can see that so far all the warbands you encounter are some of the larger warbands which you would be unable to defeat without crippling your 100 marines, even though you do have a total of 700 hundred of them each marine that is killed will be a loss to your forces within the warband and if you lost and entire companies worth then you would feel the displeasure of Lord Garrond like you have seen some other 'Captains' received after failing orders that Garrond has given them during his previous campaigns. As you continue to walk around the city with your companies worth of marines in tow you finally come across a warehouse that is busy with activity, stopping your men and spreading them out you remain there to observe just how many members of that warband there are and can see that there are around 300 of them. Looking closer you notice that it is a mix of cultists, corrupted guardsmen and Marines of the Reborn warband. If you decide to attack this warband is up to you but you will need to seek out their leader or you will be forced to slaughter them to the last marine, at the moment they appear to out number you 3 to 1 so it may be a good idea to Vox your troops back at the fortress and order them to your location.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

IF I AM Correct in my understanding, my lord," Kol Meddrak responded, "I believe that the anomaly only began to appear _after_ the new recruits arrived. Surley, if it was intending to confuse us, It would have appeared earlier in the tournament maybe? When we had less warriors to defend ourselves with, so in case we were attacked - it would be easier for them to overwhelm us."

Holding back any extra information that he had from his Lord, particularly the incident when he nearly intercepted the recruits discussing something in the gardens back at the fortress, The Word Bearer awaited Garrond's response. Hopefully he would understand the point that he was trying to get across here.

However, rather than respond, Garrond turned his attention back to the battle going on in front of him, where Lord Commander Alhaus, on the otherside of Garrond, barley containing his bloodlust, his eagerness to join in the fight below.

Alhaus' will broke without even a moments warning, and took a leap into the arena below, to join his brothers. His weapons destroyed two cutilists as he landed on the gravel that the warriors were fighting on, and he brought his Power Axe to bear, charging towards the remaning enemy.

Meddrak decided he had nothing better do, so the Dark Apostle pulled up a seat next to Garrond, and sat down as he began to watch the fight play out in front of him, absorbing every move made by Alhaus, like he had done with all Commanders - just in case he would have to fight them later, when he inevitably betrayed Garrond to go and seek vengeance on the Word Bearers that turned against him.


----------



## High_Seraph

Ridoranaa walked quickly towards the gates of Lord Garrond's fortress where he meets 100 followers of Nurgle under his command. _"Let's go see if any smaller warbands are still around ready to be taken over for glorious Nurgle, myself and Lord Garrond."_ Ridoranaa says this to his troops before leading them down into the chaotic city. Walking through the city Ridoranaa notices that most of the warbands that are left are large ones that would cripple his men. Reflecting on the past occurrences where a 'Captain' had failed Lord Garrond Ridoranaa suppresses a shudder as he remembers a particular time when Lord Garrond had tortured a 'Captain' who failed to provide support for another. 

The man writhed in pain as Garrond slowly cut the mans flesh away as he was kept alive and awake throughout the punishment. However the Garrond wasn't done with the man once his flesh had been removed. Garrond then stripped his muscles off the very bones before using the shins as daggers to puncture the lungs and drowning the man in his own blood.

Losing his joviality for a moment as he remembers that scene Ridoranaa shakes off the past and focuses on a warehouse that has a lot of activity around it. Ordering his men to take scouting positions around the warehouse Ridoranaa waits for them to relay information on the enemy. 

Several minutes later vox reports from the units indicate that there are a mix of marines, corrupted guardsmen and cultists. Looking closer they give an estimate of strength of about 300. Looking closer at the marines Ridoranaa notices that they are from the Reborn warband. Voxing his men at the fortress, _"Aspiring Champion Talas this is your Commander Ridoranaa. Gather my men and meet me at these coordinates ready for a fight but do not engage until I give the order understood?"_


----------



## Lord Ramo

As she was ignored again by the sorceror she began to felt frustrated with her fellows from the old warband. Admittedly, they were probably still busy, but she had questions that needed to be answered. When she returned to her Lord's Fort she would quiz any of the old band that she could find in its halls. Her men moved around her, a bodyguard of 50 were perfect for her. They searched throughout the area for another Slaneshi worshiper, but couldn't find any. 

Racheal thought that they still must be fighting in the blood tournament, or by now she was sure she would have found one. While she didn't have her full force with her, her men should be enough for a lightning assualt on a fortress, kill its leader and take his place as the dominant member of the warband. She grew weary and called her second. *"Just find me a warband that we can take now."* He nodded and sent forth two men, who sprinted off to look for enemies. They soon returned and she smiled as she was brought news of a warband ripe for the taking.

The marines moved silently to an old mansion, turrets staring out of its windows as cultists and marines move from window to window.* "Ok here is the plan, I will lead a frontal assault with 30 marines, do not fire until we have been spotted. Hopefully we can catch them with their guard down. Excso, you lead the second group and attack its flank."*

She waited as her men got into position, receiving an affirmative from Excso before she leapt from cover, charging quickly across the open ground. Her men followed her like wraiths as they leapt forward. It was only when they reached the door did they get noticed and they burst in, firing their weapons catching the enemy by surprise. The marines, warriors of Mayhem, grabbed their weapons and charged to meet her honor guard head on as Racheal sought out their leader.

A large marine, unhelmed stood at the top of the stairs a huge powersword in his hand as he stared at Racheal. He was obviously the leader and Racheal took the stairs two at a time as she rushed up to meet him. The side doors blew in as Exsco charged in with his flanking force, bolters cutting down those that got in Racheal's way. She saw the powersword descending on her and leapt to the side, swinging with her own weapon at his wrist.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena exhaled as the Iron warrior head fell off his body. She then turned around and began to look at the stands as they cheered. Most people would assume she was simply enjoying her victory but this was not the case. She was trying to spot the one who had given her the power halberd. Yet after a minute of looking she gave up. If her Lord Tzeentch wanted her to spot him, she would have already seen him again. Once she got outside she made her way outside she began to catch her breathe. She cursed her own body, to was to frail. She couldn't become a space marine and she was still far from Daemonhood. Yet there was still another option. Perhaps she could get limited genetic modifications. Although she wouldn't be at a marine level it would still be an improvement over her current body. The only two other options was either a blessing for her Chaos God or improving her psychic powers to improve her body. As she ponder on these thoughts she looked at her flamer. It was badily damage, she would need to get it repaired. Others would usually attempt to get a new one but it had served her well. Perhaps she could even place a daemon within it to improve its performance. Then a squad of Iron warriors approach her. One of them handed her a data slate. Her heart race as she looked at it, 500 chaos space marines, 7 predators, 10 rhinos and 4 dreadnoughts. Still despite all these forces she still was no match for her current master, Garrond. Nor did she want to betray him yet. He was a powerfully chaos lord with lots of resources. She decided to head back to him and inform him of her winnings. Hopefully once there she could learn to channel her psychic powers further or get some kind of genetic modification. Not to mention fix her flamer and perhaps even get a daemon to posses it.


----------



## komanko

Nerr’ak writhed and screamed, tears of pain filling his eyes as the nerves in his shoulder were reduced to ash and cinder. His brain overloaded him with signals of pain and suffering causing him to scream and curse. At a point Nerr’ak was sure that he blacked out yet Tzeentch did not let him go, he demanded him to wake up. It was Nerr’ak’s punishment for not being good enough yet he will show the god of change that he was wrong and that he is worthy.

His throat quickly went hoarse his voice reduced to a mere whisper but his mind was as strong as ever. His will stone cold, he was determined to take over that damn fortress more than he was before. He will wreak his revenge on the fortresses inhabitants, he will leave none alive, he will let Khorne ravel in the bloodshed that will be caused this day and let Slaanesh feast on their souls, Nurgle will enjoy the death and decay that Nerr’ak will spread and Tzeentch… Tzeentch will remain silent as always, distant, watching and observing every action of deceit and treachery with great pleasure.

Nerr’ak clenched his teeth as the last bits of flesh were burned and closed to prevent blood loss. The job was done yet the pain continued lingering… No doubt a gift from Tzeentch. It was Nerr’ak’s mark now and he will carry it proudly until Tzeentch sees fit to reward him with a replacement. 

The pain passed, Nerr’ak continued sitting still dizzy from the pain, recovering from the overload of pain. The world spun around him continuously until one of his apprentices came to him and helped him up, Nerr’ak did not mutter any words of thanking, his brain although overloaded with pain was still functioning and he knew that he could show no sign of weakness now… Especially not in his weakened state. He saw that the apprentice who helped him was one of the Oracles of Change and as he helped Nerr’ak up he continued firing into the massive horde of mutants which was ever approaching.

Nerr’ak stood up; he blinked a few times trying to refocus. Only now he realized that the pain he went through was indescribable in mere words, it was incomprehensible for the mind. It was ironic that only after he tasted the pain he understood that he couldn’t define it. Closing his eyes and taking several deep breaths helped Nerr’ak stabilize himself. He now stood up defiantly, burning hatred in his eyes covered by a wall of determination. 

Looking at the incoming horde of mutants he saw how his possessed marines were still slaughtering their way through the horde while his ranged troops, the marines and cultists were firing rather accurately at the mutants trying as hard as they could not to hit the possessed marines. A crooked smile spread on his bloodied face as he watched waves after waves of mutants fall on the ground, burned, cut or shot.

A shriek of immense sound suddenly rang from the walls of the blackened fortress. An explosion of fire wreathed a whole wave of mutants, their screams of agony and pain resounding from the walls. From the ball of fire emerged a beast of epic proportions. Twice the size of a dreadnought in scale, it was indeed huge. The beast’s blessings could be easily seen in its features. Avian like wings, multiple arms, a beak instead of a mouth, and multicoloured feathers grew from the bare skin of the beast. At first sight it looked like a daemon which manifested itself from the realm of Tzeentch himself yet in a second look Nerr’ak understood that it was nothing but a simple overly blessed mutant.

The mutant’s bird like head scoured the battlefield of corpses, trying to find the one in charge for the slaughter and death that was wreaked on its minions. The eyes of the beast narrowed to two small slits as they focused on Nerr’ak, identifying him as the leader of the assaulting force. When the beast scoured him Nerr’ak was sure that it smiled evilly as it looked at his missing arm in a moment’s notice Nerr’ak’s hatred rose to new levels.

After lingering for a few moments the beast’s gaze was turned away from him and refocused on the mutants that surrounded it. Letting out another unholy shriek it charged into battle. The shriek obviously invigorated the surrounding mutants as they began fighting with renewed will and resolve.

Nerr’ak’s face twisted into a snarl as he looked at the unexpected turn of events. He unsheathed his force sword and silently charged into the fight. The hate in his eyes emerged with the hate that he spew on the mutants that surrounded the beast as he unleashed hellfire into them burning them to cinder with a simple flicker of the sword. The rage in him clouded his judgment and made him ignore any rule of engagement as he simply charged towards the leader of the mutants bent on killing and destroying him.

As he came closer he moved aside behind a couple of boulders and used a psychic spike to push them into the avian mutant. The boulders smashed into the mutant sending him reeling back a little as it did not expect such an attack. While the beast was recovering from the strike Nerr’ak jumped towards it. While in the air he unleashed warp fire which lit many of the creature’s multicolored feathers and engulfed it in fire.

As he came closer he slashed through the creature’s shoulder while in the other, cutting it and making the blood gush out quickly. Yet it did not seem to affect the creature at all as the wound was quickly closed by means unknown. Nerr’ak landed and rolled away from the creature keep the distance from such a mighty mutant, he knew that it was deadly and that he could not risk being hit by such a war machine. A though passed in his mind, he could try and enslave such a beast but the move would be risky at best. Yet these thoughts were quickly erased from his mind as the beast swung one of its many arms at Nerr’ak nearly tearing his body in half if he had not dodged the attack by moving back. Looking at the eyes of the beast Nerr’ak sent a lightning bolt at the beast trying to assess the damage it will cause and in the meanwhile still trying to stay back from the mutant.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Commander Alhaus charges about the battlefield to rally his troops before making a charge towards an enemy gun inplacement without loosing a single marine and once he is at the gun inplacement he jumps over the wall and lands ontop of the marines manning it and hacks them to pieces with his power axe, you have to give it to Alhaus he does know how to kill. As you remain sat down watching the battle with Lord Garrond you can see that now Commander Alhaus has joined the battle it is turning majorly in favour of Garrond's forces and soon 7 warbands worth of troops will be joining his warband pushing its numbers into the tens of thousands though not all of his troops are Astartes so at the moment his forces aren't rivaling the Legions of old. Lord Garrond then decides to ask you a question "So then Dark Apostle do you believe that we will be seeing our intruder again before the end of the tournament?" After answering your lord he simply returns to observing the fight before he clicks his fingers at one of his servants who brings him an inclosed wooden box.

Nerr'ak: The lightning bolt hits the mutant which causes it to let out a shriek as the ligutning courses over its body, however it then turns its pain into fury as he swings to of its arms about widly knocking over mutants, astartes and possessed alike as he makes its way back towards you and as it gets closer it starts to lash out with its arms to try and pummel you into the ground, luckily however each attack just falls short as you jump pack just in time every time but as you quickly lookg around you notice that you are slowly being pushed back towards a wall meaning that soon you will have nowhere to escape to. Looking back at the mutant leader you notice that three possessed have managed to scale their way onto its back and are currently hacking at its wings but oddly the mutant just seems to ingnores them he once again goes to slam one of its huge talons into you. You will have to think of a way to defeat this creature soon as it appears that your troops are slowly being pushed back due to the sheer number of mutants pouring out of the mountain.

Rachael: As the fire fight rages below between your fifty astartes and the warriors of mayhem you decide to attack who appears to be he leader of the warband. After dodging his downwards strike from his large power sword you move to cut off his hand at the wrist, however his other hand which appears to be even more heavily armoured meets your own power weapon with a crackling hiss as a blue field appears around it which gives off what exactly his left hand is...a power fist. Now that makes things more complicated as he can defend himself with the power fist as he strikes out with his power sword and currently he has the advantage of the high group. Quickly formulating a plan you decide to jump pack down the stairs to lure the Astartes off of the high ground, and he does follow you but once you are on the ground floor he lashes out with his power sword which strikes you upon the left shoulder and tears away your pauldron luckily however it didn't connect with your flesh or you could of lost that arm.

Vermaas: See previous update.

Zena: Heading back to the fortress you notice that it is relatively empty for the moment but there is a slow trickle of marines returning to the fortress with troops that they have won during the blood tournament in tow. Asking one of them he tells you that Lord Garrond is still currently observign a battle at the arena and will not be back for awhile so you decide that you will go to the hanger where the tech-marines are in hopes that maybe one of the Dark Mechanicus tech-priests are there who specialises in bio-engineering so he can improve your body but will you really trust someone who is almost as insane as the mindless cultists? As you walk along the fortress hallways you need to decide what you will ask the Dark Mechanicus Tech-Priest(assuming you can find one) to improve your body with, will you ask for genetic modification? bionic implants? or a mixutre of both? The choice is yours but as you enter to the hanger where all the ancient marines of war are stored you need to try and find a tech-priest first, from the corner of your eyes you can see Tech-Commander Heleveticus Cassian, maybe he will know is there is a dark mechanicum priest around?

Ghazan See previous update.

Ridoranaa: As you remain where you are observing the going ons within the wear house it takes around fifteen minutes before your body guard are joined by two-hundred marines from your part of the warband who then spread out around the warehouse and awaiting your orders to attack. Now your forces currently number three-hundred to the warbands three-hundred but your troops are all Astartes and will have no trouble killing the corrupted guardsmen and cultists and as there aren't many traitor astartes in the warehouse taking it over should be easy. When you decide to attack your men charge forward towards the warehouse and start to open fire with their bolters which catches the attention of the Reborn astartes who in turn run inside of the warehouse and take up defensive positions at the windows and doors. If you decide to join the rest of your forces in the assault then that is your choice however to win over the warband you will need to find and kill their leader or you have the choice of simply destroying the warband and taking their equipment.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

MEDDRAK WATCHED AS Commander Alhaus charged about the battlefield, rallying his troops before making a charge towards the enemy lines. Leaping over the wall of the enemy, the corrupted Adeptus Astartes landed with a sickening crunch on the opposition that were stationed there, using his weapons to make sure that not a single one was alive after the kill.

"That wasn't a fight," The Dark Apostle commented to Lord Garrond, "That was assisted sucicide. Even for a Dark Apostle, I'd have trouble getting close enough to detal with those Astartes. Even from this far out I can tell that they were veterans."

Garrond nodded. "I was hoping he would have kept astartes alive and mainly focused on their leader. However, Alhaus... is Alhaus."

Not long later, the opposing army had now been routed and the leader slain, by Alhaus' hand himself. His posse remained reletavley unscathed, which was good as soon Lord Garrond's forces found themselves in possesion of the equivilant of seven warbands worth of troops, pushing the current forces into the excess of tens of thousands of warriors.

The only thing that prevented Lord Garrond's Warband from rivaling the sizes of the Great Legions that first sailed the Sea of Stars was the fact that there were vast hordes of non-astartes in this warband, ranging from cutilists to traitorous Guardsmen. 

"So then, Dark Apostle," Garrond remarked. "Is it said that your kind offers good advice. Enlighten me, seeing as you know so much about the new arrivals; do you think that the intruder will strike again before the end of the Tournament?"

Meddrak took a moment to respond, hesistating slightly. "It depends, my Lord."

"On what?"

"On what his purposes are," the Dark Apostle explained. "You see, if I were in his position right now, I would have sowed enough doubt throughout your forces to attempt a coup. However, again - if I was the intruder, I'd be continuing to place yet more doubt until the Tournament has finished - or at least, until the final round."

"That way," he continued, taking a breath. After all, Garrond had no way of knowing that this was his plan as well, exactly the same as what the Intruder could be attempting to do. After the tournament was nearly over, it would be the Word Bearer who would kill his 'Lord', and then use the forces at his command to extract revenge on his former 'brothers'. "I would have more men under my command when the time comes. I do also believe that the intruder happens to be from another warband in this tournament my lord, after all - that would be the only logical explanation."


----------



## komanko

A mighty shriek shook the surrounding walls at the lightning bolt hit the oversized and over blessed mutant. The jolts of lightning could be seen springing from body part to another until at some point a big part of the mutant’s body was engulfed in waves of lightning. The shriek stopped the battle for a moment as the surrounding troops on both sides looked to see from who was the shriek coming from, Nerr’ak’s troop were invigorated by the sight and began fighting harder as did the mutants who saw their leader’s suffering.

The shriek quickly died out and instead of being dizzy and in pain the mutant lord utilized the immense pain to fuel its anger and rage. Furious the creature charged towards Nerr’ak letting out a terrifying screech from his bird like beard and flailing its arms wildly knocking all who stand in its way.

The mutant lord cut through the crowd like a knife through butter while making its way towards Nerr’ak. As the creature got closer the anger and fury in its eyes grew. 

Suddenly Nerr’ak realized that he was within the reach of the creature and he dived back just in time to escape the creature’s grasp, yet the creature did not give up and it continued to pummel its way through the crowd towards Nerr’ak who continued evading its arms and always stayed out of reach.

He soared yet again through the sky, again escaping the mutant’s grasp. While soaring through the sky Nerr’ak could not help but feel a phantom pain in where his arm once was. He knew that he will have to find some sort of a replacement for a while or he will be forced to fall behind the other warband members.

As he landed he saw the mutant coming his way and he was about to soar again yet only then he realized that he was already in the end of the hall. A huge wall blocked his way and he had no way of continuing in the same path he did before, sadly neither did he have time to change direction as he saw the mutant lord getting closer and closer.

Nerr’ak unleashed a psychic spike at the charging mutant to at least slow him down, this seemed to do the job well or the mutant decided to stop on its own… Nerr’ak could not tell but something did catch his eye. He spotted three possessed marines who managed to scale their way onto the creature’s wings and were busy hacking them off with their weapons. Oddly the creature simply ignored them and began walking anxiously towards the cornered Nerr’ak.

Nerr’ak was already with his back to the wall, he had no way of escape unless he would do something drastic. It was a risky move and he knew that it will probably be the end of his jump pack which will mean that his mobility will be badly hurt yet he had no choice as he was not about to become this creature’s evening meal. 

Unleashing another psychic spike he made the creature stop dead on its tracks for a moment and in the same time he also threw one of the possessed marines off the wings of the creature. The enraged creature stomped with his right foot successfully smashing the possessed marine into a pulp. Nerr’ak used the opportunity… While the creature was distracted Nerr’ak ran towards the wall and jumped on it with both his feet. For a moment he was parallel in the air to the ground, in this exact moment he active his jump pack which made him fly directly in between the mutant’s legs but in the same time it was dragging on the ground and sparks were emitting out of it because of the fast and harsh contact with the ground.

Nerr’ak managed to escape, his life still in his hands yet his jump pack was completely ruined and smoke was coming out of it. He quickly unstrapped it and threw it away like the garbage it now was. This thing would barely serve an ork… Seeing that he managed to get in behind the creature Nerr’ak used the opportunity and charged towards it. Before the mutant managed to turn around Nerr’ak was already on his back. He slowly scaled his way towards the shoulders of the creature and began hacking the upper part of the creature’s wing.
When the mutant lord noticed that it was Nerr’ak who is on his shoulder he began thrashing and flailing his hands yet Nerr’ak simply thrust his sword into the mutant’s shoulder and successfully managed to stay on it by holding the sword. The mutant calmed down seeing that his thrashing did not help and Nerr’ak used this opportunity.

Closing towards the creatures head he unsheathed his bedlam staff and hit the creature directly in where the brain should’ve been with it and in the same time he unleashed a wave of flames into the creatures face as he was unable to electrocute it while he was still on it…


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael had left her troops down below so that the she would be free to continue to fight the enemy warleader at the top of the stairs. It seemed to be fairing fairly well for her and her men, they had had the advantage of surpise and it looked like the full might of these marines had not yet rallied to what had actually happened yet as she attacked their leaders side. Rachael strike had found its way to his the left fist of the enemy war leader, though Rachael was horrified by the reaction.

The hand was protected by a blue energy field, that crackled and danced when her power sword made contact with it. She leapt back when she realized that it was actually a power fist, which made him even the more deadly than before. She did a quick evaluation of her situation. He struck out with his power sword, and he had the higher ground. It was a bad postition for Rachael, she needed to fall back from her current position, lure him downstairs then strike him down.

Rachael leapt down the stairs, watching with satisfaction as the marine followed her. He quickly though lashed out with his sword, knocking her left pauldron from her armor, leaving her arm exposed. She leapt back in horror, she could have lost that arm, she was being slow. She quickly ducked under a confident punch and lashed out with her sword, aiming at his gut, while she ordered Excso to fire on his back.


----------



## High_Seraph

Waiting patiently for the marines to gather Ridoranaa was nervous that they might be discovered and attacked before they were reinforced. As he watched Ridoranaa noticed that the leader was not visible to him where he was. Risking a quick vox he contacted other squads, _"Has anyone seen the leader of this warband yet? I will need confirmation of where he is if I want to take over this warband."_ Hearing negative reports Ridoranaa gets the vox from Talas and gives him the orders, _"Break up into double squads and circle the warehouse. Do not let them notice you or I will be displeased. Vox when in postion and wait for my signal to attack."_

Waiting for the vox from everyone to be in position Ridoranaa scans the warehouse intently trying to locate the leader of the Warband. Getting the in position voxes Ridoranaa stands up and fires at a Reborn Marine in the open hitting him twice in the helmet seeing him go down. Hearing the report his marines attack the warehouse in unison driving the marines back into it taking cover in doorways and windows. Cultists and traitor guardsmen were cut down mercilessly and without a second thought. Signalling to a squad Ridoranaa waves them over to him and assualts into the warehouse intent on finding the leader before to much damage is done to his marines and the Reborn at the same time.

Hurrying inside Ridoranaa finds a marine leading the defenders and bellows his challenge, _"I am Ridoranaa! Champion of Nurgle and follower of Lord Garrond! I challlenge you for the right to lead these men!"_ Ridoranaa waits for his enemies answer ready to attack or defend himself as necesary.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Lord Garrond leans back in his chair and continues to observe the final minutes of the battle as Commander Ahlaus charges around the battlefield with his troops slaughtering all those who get in his way, and rather impressively destroying the sarcophigus its inhabitant of a Dreadnought which appears to be from the Angels of Flame chaos warband. Lord Garrond now seems to have become quite as he plots some way of catching the intruder should he appear, however what you said about having sown enough doubt to form a coup seems to have shifted his mood even more which could end up making Lord Garrond use Commander Xyxz to mentally prode all of his lieutenants for any treasonus acts, though you have great will power there is no way you can stand up against a Thousand Son sorcerer who walked the stars with the Crimson King. After another few minutes of bloody fighting Commander Alhuas and his forces stand victorious within the arena as Lord Garrond pushes himself out of his throne. "Let us return to my fortress Dark Apostle, i have things to plan for the end of the tournament along with the destruction of the Lion Warrior's chapter." At the mention of the Lion Warriros chapter you feel a shiver go down your spine as you remember that it was that Chapter which forced Lord Garrond's forces back inside of the Eye of Terror after fifty years of pillaging and destruction.

Nerr'ak: The giant mutant continues to let out loud deafening shrieks as your bedlam staff connects with its skull and pulps a good portion of its head and brain and as it goes into a death-throw like fit from lossing alot of its brain it starts to knock over and send flying all the marines and mutants around it as it flails its arms, as you then use your sorcery to conjour up the flame and melt the face of the mutant leader its death throws start to slow down just before it starts to lean forward and go into a fall making marines and mutants scatter before it while forcing you to hold onto your sword which is impaled into the neck of the mutant so you aren't thrown off and crushed by the mutant. As the mutant lord's body crashes to the ground with enough force to shake the buildings and dislodge rubble within the nearest fifty feet you are able to push yourself up to see that all of the mutant's and marines have stopped fighting and are now staring at you, what you do find strange is that now the mutants are all slowly lowering themselves to the ground so they are on their knee's before they start to bow down and worship you as if you were some form of god. If you are able to play your card's right you may be able to convince these crude but maybe useless mutants to join your warband as they could be used as cannon fodder.

Rachael: Once again your powersword meets the crackling blue field of the Chaos Lord's power fist as he moves his left arm back and parries the blow, you get a message from Exsco saying that if you die to the Chaos Lord then her troops belong to him so he can not interfere as the fight is betweern the both of you. Cursing to the Dark Prince you start to realize that you should of thought of a better plan before attacking the Chaos Lord as your body is still completely human while they have many genetically engineered organs to make them both more and less than humans. Barely blocking another strike from the chaos lord's power sword he once again forces you to jump back as he lets out a laugh from within his helmet which translates into a laughing howl from his vox speakers. With another vicious slash from his powersword the Chaos Lord removes your other shoulder pad which however does leave a small cut across your shoulder as the blade just scratches your skin. Letting out a hiss you need to decide how you will defeat this Chaos Lord as unlike the other Astartes you have fought during the tournament so far this one is a Chaos Lord and not one of their champions thrown into the arena to win them some troops. Looking around quickly you can see that if you can get the Chaos Lord within a confined space you will be able to limit the movement of his power fist as he won't be able to swing with full force.

Ridoranaa: The leader of the Reborn wheels around to face you and brings his bolter to bare straight at you before pulling the trigger and unleashing a hailstorm of bolt shells which slams straight into your power armour, while some harmlessly bounce off of the curves on your armour some do pierce it and punch straight through your body, luckily your chaos diety is Nurgle who is known to bless all of his servants with great resilence so you barely feel the bolt smells punching through your body as little more than an annoying itch. Drawing your power axe and combat shield to prepare for combat you move your combat shield infront of yourself to protect you from the bolter shells as you may only barely feel the wounds caused they can still become deadly if you receive enough of them. As the leader of the warband continues to fire at you with his bolter two of the marines flanking him charge straight towards you with their chain-blades raised ready to strike and their bolt pistols barking shells straight at your combat shield and your troops around you, it seems that the Reborn do not want to give up easily in the blood tournament meaning you may have to cripple them before they surrender or you are able to kill their leader.

Vladimir: Returning to Garrond's base you notice that it is relatively quiet and unmaned saved for the Astartes on the walls and others wondering the halls, you come to the conclusion that the rest of the forces are at the Blood Tournament arena pits observing fights and maybe even taking part to win their master more troops ready for what ever Garrond has planned. As you walk the halls you start to think on how many more days the tournament will last until Modeus's return, surely there are now only a few more warbands and warlords left to defeat so the tournament could be over within three more days of fighting. But those three days will be the hardest as only the most battled hardened and veteran warriors of each chaos force will fight to secure their masters more troops, then you remember that on the last day it is the remaining three leaders that all take part in the final round, fighting each other to the death or submission to gain a force which could conquer star system. Thinking on the amount of troops you wonder if there are enough ships to transport everyone off the world ready for conquest, you decide to go to the fortress hanger to do some research on the kind of fleets that are currently in orbit of the planet.

Zena: See previous update.


----------



## komanko

OOC: Its not god modding if its allowed by the GM ^^


The staff connected with the skull again and again, a sickening sound came out as the staff cracked the skill and mashed what seemed to be the brain of the creature while at the same time removing any thought from it.

The creature thrashed and shrieked each time the staff connected with its head, he tried but could not throw Nerr’ak off and end his relentless and vengeance filled assault. He continued smashing the staff into the brain of the beast thrusting it deeper and deeper each time until he hit something. He realized that it was the other side of the skull. He managed to split the brain of the beast in two and that caused the beast to go into a deathly frenzy.

It thrashed and waved its arms around flailing them like huge cranes. The creature smashed everything which was near it, marines and mutants alike. Corpses were flying around as the creature’s hands connected with them and with the corpses flew the living as well. 

Then came the warpfire. The flames flickered around the skin of the mutant as Nerr’ak stepped back and sheathed his staff taking a hold of his sword to balance himself as it was impaled into the beast’s shoulder. 

The fire was multicolored a feat of beauty and a reminder of the power of Tzeentch. Quickly the harmless flames changed into a deadly stream of death which continued spewing out of Nerr’ak’s hands engulfing the head of the mutant lord. The skin began to melt; it was accompanied by shrieks and screams of pain. Then after the skin has successfully melted away and the eyes of the creature burned out the muscles in its face began to melt, after them the tendons and nerves began to die. Slowly and painfully the mutant’s face was burned while he was still barely alive.

The steps became less frequent; the flailing lost most of its power, the creature was finally dying. Another moment passed and the creature stopped his breath stolen by fire. As the creature stopped Nerr’ak realized that he had no way to get off the creature unless he jumped. Yet before he could formulate a plan on how to get off the thing it began to fall and Nerr’ak was forced to grab a hold of his force sword again.

The fall began slowly, a simple tumble forward yet the second time it happened the creature did not tumble back it began falling forwards. The fall accelerated he could hear screams and shrikes as friends and foes alike began to run for their lives, trying to get outside of the thing’s impact zone.

Nerr’ak saw that if he continued holding his sword while it is connected to the shoulder he would be half crushed by the body mass of the creature. In an unbelievable feat of dexterity and courage he pulled out the sword and leapt towards the neck of the mutant. He impaled his sword in the side of the neck and rolled over to the back of the neck using the body of the creature as a shield against the impact.

The body fell, it impacted against the ground with a huge thud which resounded through the many hallways of the castle – fortress. The fall even caused the fortress itself to writhe in agony and reluctancy as small rubble began to fall off buildings in a rather wide area.

A huge cloud of dust arose from the dusty ground, hiding everything from view. As the dust cloud appeared the sounds of battle disappeared. He heard chain weapons ceasing to spin as their rotors were deactivated, no more yells and praises to the dark gods could be heard. Even the mad mumbling of the cultists ceased. A deafening silence came upon the huge hall, only the sound of rubble dislodging from century old buildings could be heard.

Soon the dust scattered and Nerr’ak rose to his feet, he slowly yanked out the sword from the mutant’s neck. It gave out a sickening slurp as blood began to flow freely from the huge wound. The phantom pain in his arm did not pass yet he slowly looked in his arm which was no longer there yet the feeling of hatred and vengeance has gone away as he unleashed it against the enormous and overblessed mutant lord.

Nerr’ak looked around and scoured the remains of the battlefield around him. Many corpses littered the ground, mutants, marines, cultists, they were all dead yet a lot of them were still alive. He then looked at his troops and apprentices all of them looked amazed at him, staring mindlessly, none flinched. 

His gaze was torn away from his troops as he noticed a movement to his right. Looking there he saw hordes of mutants staring at him with disbelief and confusion. He now understood that the fact that he managed to defeat such a foe with only one arm was not only an epic spectacle but also a blessing from Tzeentch himself.

As if he needed anything to confirm his belief a slow high pitched chant began to raise from the mutants ranks. The pitch of the chant varied from each mutant making it sound like a cacophony of madness. Soon one after the other the mutants began to fall on their knees, the chant became a roar quickly as more than a thousand mutants raised their voice as one.

Like lightning understanding struck him, he killed their leader – their god! Now he has taken position as the new god of those mutants. The worshipped him and they would tear their hearts out at a whim of his word. Several of the bigger more blessed mutants approached him kneeling before him a deep distorted voice came from them as they spoke quietly, “*Hail the one handed warlord*!” Their quiet speech began to grow louder as more mutants joined them.

He looked back at his army of marines and he saw that they were as shocked as he was. As the roars of the mutants grew louder Nerr’ak clenched his fist high above his head and all the mutants fell silent. He then raised his voice and spoke “*You were fighting for the wrong god all along. Behold your true lord and know that he is a kind one as he will forgive you for the treachery you have done. Yet! He won’t allow another one. Because I am a lord who knows kindness I shall gift you with the flesh of your previous god, feed on it and know that you now serve a new god as you consume the essence of the fallen one!*”

He moved back to the corpse of the fallen mutant lord and with one swing from his sword he detached the roasted head from the body. Sheathing back his sword he raised the head high and as one the crowd of mutants cheered he then threw the head into a mass of mutants who began moving madly to get a bite out of their god. “*Feed now my minions*!” He yelled out and quickly all hell broke loose as hundreds of mutants rushed to the body of the fallen lord.

The more evolved mutants who knelt before him did not flinch, only one of them rose to his feet. With his distorted voice he told Nerr’ak that a reward fit for a god lay deep in the heart of the fortress and that he shall guide him to it if he wished so.

Feeling no hint of treachery of deviousness from the mutant Nerr’ak nodded in agreement. He then signaled his apprentices and the first twenty marines to follow him. Along with those he picked out ten possessed marines two of them being the marines who tore at the mutant lord’s back relentlessly. Nerr’ak then nodded again to the mutant in front of him and quickly the horde of mutants spread before him as the evolved mutant made a path through them guiding Nerr’ak deeper into the fortress. 

The walk itself was a lot shorter than what Nerr’ak originally expected it to be. The mutant surely guided them through a maze of dark hallways. Each time they reached the end of one hallway they were greeted by another one just as dark. Nerr’ak made himself a mental note to lighten up those hallways.

After they walked for five minutes the hallway suddenly ended and gave way to a huge well lit room, in the middle of the room was built what seemed to be a magnificent altar. It was a square building four huge pillars stood in each of the four edges of the square. On top those pillars were runes and ancient writings which marked them as a lot older than the mutants who inhabited this place. On the top of each pillar a face was carved, odd lines were etched in it so odd in fact that they seemed incomprehensible at first and ever changing.

As he approached the altar the mutant who guided him cowered in fear and ran away back into the hallways. A strong ear ripping screech could be heard all over the hall resounding from the granite made walls. As he looked around he saw that his apprentices were putting hands over their ears yet all the others did not seem to react.

Slowly approaching the altar a magnificent view lay before him. A Disk of Tzeentch, a daemonic mount – a gift from Tzeentch himself to his most trusted and greatest champions. The Disk was chained to each of the pillars keeping it from moving and breaking free.

It was something to behold, its relatively pale sickly yellow skin was contradicted by the magnificent multicolored bands which were bound to it. It was a daemon without a master something that could be taken control of and Nerr’ak was not about to miss such a chance. It would be a great and loyal minion if managed to be controlled but also a great trophy if not. 

Nerr’ak could not help but feel that Tzeentch’s guiding hand was part of this as why would a book about daemonlogy catch his eye back in Garrond’s library. Although he was just a pawn in his lord and master’s plan he was suddenly grateful for it in those mere moments of sick satisfaction.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

LORD GARROND SAT back to lean in his chair, observing the final minuties of the slaughter that took place beneath them. Commander Alhaus was charging around the battlefield, busy tearing his enemies to shreds, and executing a spectacular kill of a Dreadnought, one which the Dark Apostle identified as an Angel of Flame. 

Kol Meddrak couldn't help noticing that his master had been quiet recently, prehaps plotting some way of catching the intruder. The coup that the Dark Apostle had planted the idea in his master's head could very well end up backfiring against him, as Lord Garrond might see fit to use the power of Commander Xyze, to probe the follows of the Lord's minds in search of the traitor (or traitors) to the warband. 

There was no way he could stand up to the raw power of someone who had walked the Great Ocean with the Crimson King himself. The Dark Apostle hurridley began to pray to the gods that he worshiped in the hope that it would never come to this - for if it did, his dreams of betrayal and vengeance would be ruined forever.

Along with his life. No astartes said another word until the battle below them had ended, and Alhaus had emerged triumphant, carrying the skull of the enemy champion. Heaving himself out of his Throne, Garrond at last broke the silence between the two gods of the battlefield. "Come, Dark Apostle. We must return to the Fortress. I plan to end this tournament with the destruction of a chapter that has caused us to return to this world once more. I do believe we know them as the Lion Warriors."

He spat the name, and Meddrak also agreed with his distaste. After all, he was one of the few that escaped with their lives from the loyalists, who had forced the reneagades back into the safe haven (or at least, safe from the loyalists), that is the Eye of Terror.


----------



## High_Seraph

As the words left his lips the leader turned towards him and brought his bolter up. As the leader depresses the trigger and bolts start flying towards Ridoranaa he charges forward into the fire. While some pass harmlessly off Ridoranaa's armour some penetrate his body while not completely immune to the damage done to his body Ridoranaa feels an annoying itch. *Thank you Grandfather Nurgle! I shall consecrate this offering to you!* Ridoranaa think to himself. Drawing his power axe and combat shield Ridoranna puts the shield in between him and the bolt rounds.

Advancing under the hail of fire from the leader Ridoranaa marches forward only to come under more fire as two marines lept to the denfense of their leader shooting there pistols and drawing back the opposite arm witha chainsword in it as the leader reloads. Signaling toawrds the intruders on his personal fight Ridoranaa directs a mrine from his side to take one out while he focuses on the other. As they neared Ridoranaa struck out with the axe in a feint before ramming the shield into the Reborn marine on the lefts helemted head before bringing a knee up into his stomach knocking him back a few feet.

Gaining room Ridoranaa surveys the warehouse and reports coming over hte vox before issuing orders, _"Men they seem to want to cling to there pathetic warband! Show them the power of Nurgle and Lord Garrond!!"_
After he relays this through the vox to his men Ridoranaa attacks the Reborn again. Drawing his eyes left he feints with the shield before ripping his guts out with a horizontal slice from the power axe. standing over his victory Ridoranaa looks for the leader and sees him ordering men around. Advancing towards him Ridoranaa ignores his man fighting the other Reborn intent on taking down the leader before to much harm is done to his men and he incurs lord Garrond's wrath.


----------



## Necrosis

It seemed that Lord Garrond was gone. Well she had done her job, it was not her fault that he was gone. He would simply have to find out of her winnings another way. Zena then wondered, if one of her allies were to lose in the arena, would that also mean that all of Lord Garrond forces would now fall under the control of another Lord? The idea of constantly switching Lords annoyed Zena. Best if she used his resources before something happened. Thus she made her way to hanger.

* * * * *​
Upon arriving in the Hanger, she saw many tech priests. She began to wonder what type of modifications she could get. Well the first question was what type did she want? Bionic modifications or genetic modifications? Personally Zena didn't like the idea of Bionic modifications, she preferred genetic. Yet she would not completely dismiss the idea of bionic, after all a servo arm would be useful, as long as it didn't replace one of her existing arms. She looked around to get an idea of what kind of modifications she could get but as she looked she spotted the Tech Commander, Heleveticus Cassian.

Zena made her way towards him and as she approach him she said "Greeting Tech Commander, I am Zena. I am trying to enhance my body. I believe you and your minions are capable of this. So I ask you, what kind of modifications can you give to me?" asked Zena as she paused for a second. "Also if you require a reason to help me then I shall give you one. We both serve the same Lord, which means each time I fight in the Arena, I increase our Lord resources and thus I increase your resources. Thus it is in your interest to help me out. What say you?" said Zena as she then awaited the Tech Command response.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Racheal cursed at the reply she received from her marine. It appeared that she would have to fight him herself. He seemed to have the gods favor, he was faster than her and a lot stronger being an Astartes and a god compared to the mortal that was her. This was the toughest opponent that she had ever faced, he was a lord unlike the Astartes that she had faced, wherever she seemed toe draw him he was able to best her in combat. Both of her pauldron were damaged and she was bleeding. It was not looking good for her as she ducked underneath a vicious swipe from his fist and blocked his sword as she moved forward, weaving past him.

She needed to get him away from large areas where he could swing both his weapons without any concern. She needed to limit his movements, make him a lot more vulnerable. She backed away, going for the corridors in the mansion that served as a base. 

Racheal ducked back again and again as she entered the corridors through the mansion. It was getting harder for the huge marine to fight, he smashed through doors with unabided fury with his massive power fist, also swinging his sword which got harder and harder for him. She stayed away from him as much as possible, and every time he came close she walked back blocking with her sword. She was formulating a plan in her head. She needed to get him close, one hand slipping to her waist were she wore the power claw that she had secured in her victory earlier over the champion. She could still hear the explosions and screams of the battle behind her, before she struck when he was weakest. He had overextended himself on a thrust with his sword, which she had pivoted away from and saw that there was no way he could block her attack. She leapt forward like lightning, her sword slashing at his throat whilst her power clawed hand activated and went straight for his sword arm, hoping to do enough damage to it so that he would drop his weapon if he still lived after her kill stroke.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Vlad arrived back at Garrond's base. The place was better-maintained than Modeus' base, for now, but the defences were much poorer. Already, Vlad's troops and vehicles were working on restoring Modeus' fortress to its former glory and getting it in running order once again. Vladimir wondered how long it would be before Modeus returned; the Blood Tournament surely could not last for many more days before the masters fought each other in combat. The holo-tape remained tucked securely inside Vlad's armour, the recording of Modeus telling him he would return. Vladimir survived through service, by following and not leading. He had sworn servitude to Modeus and would not swear new ties until the old ones were severed.

As he walked the halls of the base, Vlad began to wonder how so many warriors would ever get off the planet. A huge space fleet must be required to take the winner and his impossibly grand army off the planet. Vlad sighed inwardly, realising that without proper space transportation the army won by the Blood Tournament Champion would likely become disparate and infighting would occur if there wasn't enough space for everyone aboard the ships. Vlad headed for Garrond's hangar bay.

As he entered, he wasn't particularly impressed; the hangar had enough space for a couple of cruiser-size vessels, but was not a full dry-dock, and could not support a fleet; it could take on fighters and small transports in a more permanent function, but that was its primary use; not for storing a grand warfleet. It would, however, serve Vlad's purposes for now; information. He strode towards a bank of computers, waving away a grovelling cultist as he approached the slaved servitors attached to the computers.

*"Servitor, give me all the information you can on the space vessels in orbit. I want to know everything, ship-classes, numbers, names, places of origin, serial-designations, owners... everything. Compile it into a data-slate in High Gothic. And make no record of this request."* Vlad spoke confidently, as he moved towards where the data-slate would be ejected next to the computer's holo-scanner. It should only take a few minutes, after all.


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Lord Garrond strides out of observation room that he was seated in and out into the streets of the city flanked by you and his personal terminator body guard, after several moments you are joined by Commander Alhaus and his remaining iron warriors, with 7 of them carrying data-slates with obviously what they have won for the warband. Lord Garrond takes them each in turn and looks over them before handing them back and turns to face you and the others. "Now that that is finally over it appears that tomorrow will bring us almost to the end of the tournament with so few warbands left, but all of them large enough to destroy several star systems by themselves. However I will claim all of there warriors for the prey we shall be hunting will require many more. Now let us return to the fortress." With that Lord Garrond turns away and marches off with his terminator's and commander Alhaus in tow, though if you decide to follow him then that is your choice however your vox link does buzz to life and it is from your main lieutenant who appears to have an important message. "Lord Apostle, after doing some research it appears that the intruder was a Terminator from the resently excommunicatus chapter known as the Relictors. I have found out that one of their remaining Battle-Barges was stationed in achor about the planet but now it is....missing. It disappeared shortly before the intruder got into our base. Should i inform Lord Garrond?"

Nerr'ak: You stand there staring at the daemonic mount infront of you look around the room and remember that the disc of tzeentch is still chained so you order those mutants and marines that have followed you to unchain the creature. Once it is unchained it remains where it is as its psychic screaming stops, as you approach the disc it then starts to let out its psychic scream again as it does not want to regonize you as its master meaning that you will have to bend the mount to your will should you want to use it in battle. Moving closer you place your remaining hand on the disc and close your eyes focusing all of your will power and psychic powers to subdue the creature and bend its will to your own(describe it how you like, though it will put up a fight mentally). After finally bending the disc of tzeentch to your will you decide to order your men to repair the keep as best they can just incase a rival warband decide to come and try to kill you and take over all of your troops and newly aqquired worshippers. While standing ontop of the disc it floats calmly through the halls back to the surface where you are greated by all of your sorcerer apprentices and one of them is holding the mangled and very muvh destroyed remains of your arm and while staring at it you are reminding of the pain where it used to be connected...even with all of your psychic powers you would easily be defeated in battle while you only have one arm. Perhaps you should head back to Lord Garrond's base and seek a bionic replacement from the Tech-Commander?

OOC: Quick reminder that Rachael doesn't have a power clawed hand, she just has it attached to her belt as she didnt go to the hanger to get it modified for her to use. So all you have is your chainsword, bolter and power sword. So changing power claw jab to her chainsword.

Rachael: As you thrust your chainsword towards the stomach of the leader of the warband his power fist shoots out and catches ahold of the weapon and crushes it beyong use and repair, however as he was focused on your chainsword he was unable to see your powersword coming and it pierces his neck joint before the powerfield around it easily removes his helmeted head which clatters to the floor. You have defeated the warband leader now all you need to do is make it known to all of this warband that you have defeated their leader and they now belong to you. Now that your chainsword is useless, do you take up the leaders powersword and stride into battle with that? or leave his body where it is for now and collect the power sword and fist later when you have established control over the warband? After deciding what you wish to do, you should stride out into the battle field and proclaim your victory over the vox network.(the following if after you have done so): After proclaiming your victory to your own troops and the warband, all of the warriors still left alive gather in which the second in command of the Warriors of Mayhem steps forward and hands you a dataslate with telling you what is now under your control: 620 Marines of the Warriors of Mayhem Chapter, 7 Dreadnoughts, 550 Cultists, 4 Vindicators and 2 Land Raiders. Your breath is taken away at the sheer size of the force that you have won, but then it dawns on you that if you were unlucky enough to have fought the entire warbands might you would of severly lost.

Ridoranaa: As you approach the leader of the Reborn warband that is taking part in the blood tournament he reaches down onto his hip and removes a krak grenade and activates it before throwing it directly at you, after having thrown it the leader jumps directly behind a large group of metal crates. You are barely able to bring up your combat shield in time as the krak grenade detonates just inches away from your shield with so much force it knocks you off your feet and throws you through the air several feet onto your back along with knocking over and spraying most of your warriors and the Reborn with shrapnel. It appears that this warband leader will not be giving up his forces easily and must have some other tricks up his sleeve to somehow defeat you. As you groggily push yourself up onto your feet the fighting resumes between your forces and your opponents and looking around for the leader of the Reborn you see him chargng straight towards you wielding not only a power axe in his right hand but also a second power axe in his left hand. When he is in range he swings his right power axe straight towards your combat shield while his brings his second power axe down in an arc aimed for your right shoulder.

Vladimir: The servitor infront of you drones an affimitive through the vox unit that has replaced its lower jaw, you can see on the screen infront of you the names of all the ships currently in orbit but at the moment you can not tell which warbands or legions they belong to. After about five minutes the screen ceases its activity as the servitor wipes its own memery just like you had ordered it to when the data-slate to your left finally finishes being filled with the information that you require. Taking the data-pad you leave the hanger just intime as the Tech-Commander walks straight by where you were just standing, with the data you require in hand you decide it best to read over it when you are back at the base with the rest of your troops. After returning to your base which has been fortifided quite well since you departed to retreive the information you require, you enter its halls and return to the command room to look over the list of ships. Most of them you can see are taken from the imperial navy and are from a verity of ship classes from the small escort size Cobra classes all the way up to the mighty Retribution, Oberon and Apocalypse class battle-cruisers. While continuing to go through the list you finally reach the section on the Astartes vessles currently achored in orbit and find something which you may of been looking for: "Battle Barge: Fury of the Emperor. Chapter Designation: Relictors." Relictors...the chapter that Modeus himself is from along with the terminators which joined him shortly before his disappearance, to your surprise however records show that the ship is no longer in orbit and has just...vanishes much like Modeus himself.

Zena: The Tech-Commander turns to face you and you can see the heraldry of the Alpha-Legion upon his left shoulder as his four Servo-Claws flicker into life and see you by the wrists and shoulders to hold you where you are as he looks over you, his right hand moves up and grabs your lower jaw and jerks your head left and right but the vox unit around his throat blurts into life. "You mortals are very easy to work upon if you wish to have bionics enchance your body to near astartes level, however i am far to bust for such a thing. If you are looking for more subtle ways to enchance yourself Dark Sister, then i suggest you seek out one of the tech-priests of the Dark Mechanicum in that part of the hanger" The Tech-Commander jabshis right hand past your head and points down a long corridor with his armoured gauntlet. "They will be able to use not only bionics, but gene-forging and can even meld parts of the warp to create something akin to the obliterators that the Iron Warriors use." With that the Tech-Commanders servo-claws removes themselves from your arms as he turns away and goes back to working on the vehicles parts in front of him which appear by their sheer size to fit inside of a land raider or perhaps even a bane-blade.


----------



## High_Seraph

As Ridoranaa approached the leader he pulled a grenade from his belt priming it for a few seconds before throwing it at Ridoranaa. He is almost to slow to bring up his combat shield to block most of the shrapnel. However Ridoranaa is still blown back several feet and onto his back. *That bastard! What a little trick. Throwing a krak grenade near his own men.* groggily thinking that and slowly getting to his feet Ridoranaa sees the leader charging towards him. 

Swinging his combat shield up up to block the right power axe Ridoranaa barely manages to divert the left power axe into the floor but not before recieving a small wound on his right bicep. Swinging the back end of the axe at the Reborn leader Ridoranaa pushes forward in an attempt to upset his balance and gain a quick advantage with which to end this battle quickly.


----------



## Necrosis

Zena was surprised that the Tech Commander was an Alpha Legion marine. Then again it did make sense, Alpha Legion had it's own tanks and needed people to maintain them. It just she fought the Tech Commander would be an Iron Warrior. Yet she no longer paid any attention to it. The Tech Commander then grabbed her jaw and moved her head to the left and then right. He then spoke to her, telling her how she could get bionic and other enhancements. He pointed to her towards a long corridor. She then moved down the corridor, looking for any Tech-Priest that could enhance her body. As she looked back he saw the Tech Commander work on some sort of vehicle which size seemed to rival a land raider or even bane-blade. Yet Zena did once recall space marines had there own version of bane-blades. She could not get herself to remember the name but perhaps that was what the Tech Commander was working on. Regardless for now she would need to get some modifications on her and perhaps her power armour. She also needed to get her flamer repaired maybe even possessed by some kind of daemon to increase it's firepower.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Now, that it finally appears that tommorow will at last bring the tournament to a conclusion," announced Lord Garrond, "There are so few warbands left - but I know that they are large enough to destroy several star systems by themselves - and that is without the others aid. Now, brothers - let us return to the fortress and bask in the glorious victiories that we have won so far."

Kol Meddrak made his way to follow Garrond and Alhaus, but before he could, his vox link buzzed to life from the Dark Apostle's main lieutenant, a Word Bearer named Calistran, who boasted some important news. "Lord Apostle, after conducting a large amount of intense research, it appears that the intruder was of a Terminator rank, haling from the recently excommunicated chapter known as the Relictors. I have found out that one of their remaining Battle-Barges, entitled _The Seeker_, was stationed in anchor in orbit, but now... it has vanished, shortly before the intruder arrived in our base."

_Interesting_, the Dark Apostle commented silently. There was a pause, before Calistran spoke once more. "Should I inform Lord Garrond, sir?"

"No," The Dark Apostle retorted with a whisper, ignoring the evident shock that had overcome his lieutenant. 

"But, my lord - didn't our lord say that all information about the intruder had to be directed to him?"

"Yes, Calistran. Listen closley," Meddrak remarked. "Do not tell Garrond or any of his lackeys of this conversation, or you will find yourself without a head. I have a plan, and this is merley the first stages of it. We can use the confusion of the Intruder to our advantage."

"How... my Lord?" Calistran responded, and Meddrak could tell that even the astartes was afraid of his master. '_Good. Fear is Good._'


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rachael watched in satisfaction as she removed the head of the enemy warleader, it bouncing along the floor to rest at her feet. She smiled as her powersword was untarnished, it was powerful and she was lucky she had it. Rachael dropped the remnants of her chainsword, the leader had taken her old blade with him as he wrapped a powerfist around it and crushed it into nothing. it clattered onto the floor as she grabbed a hold of the helmeted head. With ease she took the head out, holding it up for all to see. She moved through the corridors back to the fight, walking quickly. She didn't want her two forces to decimate themselves now, she may have need of them soon. 

She stepped up to the second floor before amplifying her vox and bellowing across the field. Rachael held the head up high as the marines turned, the ones that had followed the astartes she killed knelt before her. A warrior stepped forward, the second in charge as she moved down the stairs. He held a sheet and on it contained all the information that she needed. She stared in disbelief at what she had won in this surprise attack. 620 Marines of the Warriors of Mayhem Chapter, 7 Dreadnoughts, 550 Cultists, 4 Vindicators and 2 Land Raiders. 

She had been lucky she knew that. *"Stay here, fortify this position and ensure that an attack like the one I preformed on you does not happen again. I want all my troops moved here, all of them."* She said to the second in charge of the Warrior. She then turned to Excso,* "I want three hundred cultist and two hundred marine to report to Lord Garronds fortress, they will be my personal guard."*


----------



## komanko

OOC: Sorry if it seems a little bit rushed, it is. 

He stared at the disk. His gaze was not met by the disk, it refused to come into eye contact with him. He felt that this was just a trick. The disk did not fear him, he simply avoided him as he did not recognize him as the master.

The chains still held the magnificent creature immobilizing it and preventing it from attacking. Nerr'ak could simply walk towards it yet he hoped that by setting it free a measure of trust would be gained and the disk will more easily by subdued to his will. Thus he ordered his marines to break the chains.

His marines moved quickly and used their close combat weapons to shatter the chains which held the daemon at bay. Yet once free the daemon did not move it did not even flinch. For a moment Nerr'ak thought that the mutant leader somehow managed to destroy its ability to hover. There was only one way to find out and it was to subdue it. Nerr'ak knew that even though this creature might be defective somehow a mental fight with a daemon would be a good thing, it would give him measures of how strong these creatures are and of how they fight.

"*Leave us. Go, maintain our defenses and rebuild the fort as much as possible. Concentrate on defensive position first and only later on the integrity of the fort itself. If possible scour this building see if there are more exists. If you find any set a defensive position there to defend from intruders*." He then waved a dismissive hand to his troops and reconcentrated on the daemon in front of him.

As Nerr'ak began to approach he felt a spike of psychic energy coming from the creature. It obviously renewed its attack and it only intensified the closer Nerr'ak got to it. He felt pain in his arm although it was not there and he knew it was because of the creature's mental attack. Yet from what he understood he had to make contact with the being to try and subdue it. At least that's what he read and of course he did not finish the entire tome so he had no way of knowing if that was the only way or not.

Ignoring the pain and the tingling in his brain he moved closer to the creature until he was finally able to lay a hand on it. He took a deep breath and proceeded, laying his hand slowly on the creature's flat body.

Nerr'ak closed his eyes and sent psychic waves at the daemons mind attempting to breach the doors. The daemon responded by the only way it knew. Screaming. It was nearly unbearable he could feel the scream intensifying tenfold inside of his brain once he came into contact with the creature yet he pressed onwards.

The blackness and dark that he saw suddenly changed as magnificent and colourful flames danced inside of his closed eyes. He like he was drown to a different place and a different time. He was hovering above a small cliff yet he could not see what he was or who he was. The cliff was covered in green. Suddenly it began to be consumed by an ever changing flame.

From the other side of the grass circle a black flame began consuming it was well. For some reason he felt like the black flame was an extension of his mind and body and he felt that his will was controlling the flame. As the realization came to him the flame grew and a dark blue glow began pulsing inside of it. It had an immense beauty to it yet he had no time on focusing on that.

All at once the ever changing flame on the other side began attacking his flame threatening to consume it. Nerr'ak was enraged and pummeled his will into the flame forcing it to grow and advance forward slowly managing to escape the grasp of the colourful flame. From that position Nerr'ak's flame began winning and slowly it consumed the enemy flame.

All at once the scenery changed and he stood in a blank space. The walls were constantly changing and varying and he could not decide what they reminded him. The room was limitless and the laws of physics which governed the matterium did not apply to it. In front of him on the other side hovered the daemon, it was constantly emitting screams which shook Nerr'ak's mental capacity.

It was enough for him, angered by the defiance of the daemon Nerr'ak growled and unleashed an hellfire upon it following closely by a storm of lightning and a tornado of psychic energy. He realized that he could not do such things outside of this realm yet he was still amazed by the vast powers that stood in his grasp in the temporary realm which was created by the mind of an corrupt Astarte and a daemon of change.

Suddenly bright light blinded him completely and all went dark. He felt dead inside for a moment, empty, void. He breathed slowly and could smell the stench of an old building. He snapped his eyes open and saw that he was kneeling before the disk yet the disk was sprawled in front of him on the floor. He had won and finally managed to obtain a daemon companion of sorts. It was a start for him yet not enough. Though he was amazed by his own abilities for being able to survive free constitutive battles he had no time to appreciate this things fully he had other things to attend to.

Nerr'ak slowly stepped on top of the disk and than he sat down. He let the connection which he felt earlier between them reestablish and than ordered the beast telepathically to move onwards to the location he wanted, to Garrond's base and to his own quarters. The daemon delved into his brain finding out the route and than it began moving.

As he passed by his apprentices he told them to remain stationed in the fortress and defend it from would be attackers. After saying that he crossed his legs and began a short meditation which will hopefully invigorate him. He let the creature carry him onwards.

The flight was smooth and somehow he managed to arrive back in his quarters on top of the beast without bringing too much attention to himself. Once he was in his room he told the daemon that he can rest for now and than he made his way towards the hangar in search of the tech marine commander. He needed to get himself a replacement of sorts or he wont be able to survive for long in this harsh place.


----------



## deathbringer

Two searing bolts of pure energy forced the death guard to buckle, a scream of pain erupting from between blistered lips as it sheered into his shoulder, noxious fumes erupting from smouldering flesh, causing the charging world eater to faulter, diaphraghm contorting as he choked upon the toxic miasma that clung to the air around him. The bolter in the death guards hand dropped to the floor and pinwheeled away as his right hand was torn asunder, burned away, leaving a blood less stump, useless and futile.

A third stroke caused the death guard to stumble against as the world eater's chainaxe sent putrid flesh pinwheeling yet the deathguard noticed not, eyes of mould fixed upon ferrore's charging form, swords raised, the chainteeth wirring.

A lightening punched rocked his world, sent warning claxons firing through his brain and he let loose a scream of pain filled binary as he felt his fingers crushed around the hilt of his chainsword. Rage twisted the scream, moprhed it into a shrill blood thirsty howl as daemonic anger rampaged through his mind, pain twisiting and spiralling, building and building into a beserk frenzy. A flourish of his unfettered wrist sent a roaring mass of teeth down to slice deep into the death guards wounded shoulder, drawing a tortured snarl from lips that were now stained with his own iron vitura.

"Kneel before me spawn of nurgleth" 

His foot lashed out and bone cracked and the death guard crumpled to his knees, sadistic pleasure toying against the mad tirade of hatred that dominated his subconscious.

A single contemptuous backhanded strike of the Salamander chainsword sliced through mid air as a frenzied roar, followed by the sweep of an axe that sent the deathguards head toppling to the ground, eyes still fixed with the flames of defiance. 

Yet the blazing eyes of the tech marine were fixed upon his killer, eyes that flared with an equal rage, with centuries, nay millenia of smouldering hatred. 

The blades clashed in a roar of sound, sparks flashing across the arena, dancing in the air between them. Blades moved in a flury flashes of movement intercepted by gauntlet , blade and whistling wind echoed by the laughter of gods.

Screams rang from the stadium as daemons danced with the corporeal air and the arena became a shrine to the debauchery of the lord of skulls.


-----------------------------

The corpse of the giant khornate behemoth lay, sliced and diced, dismembered into shapless fragments at his feet, his blades slick with red elixir.

3 figures approached him, heads bowed, shoulders shaking, he towered above them, immovable... immense blased raised, he was utterly still.

"your winnings my lord"

3 flashes of his pair of blades and they lay dead upon the floor, a pair of arms still clutching the data slate toppled to the ground at his feet.

Looking down upon it, the iron of his face mask tainted with blood he raised his head and laughed a laugh of madness.

Though he had no voice there was more emotion within the swirling curls of that laugh then lungs could ever portray.

________________________________

Still blood stained and furled in a cloak he limped into the chambers.

The alpha legions sensors alighted fixing upon him.

"You look like shit"

Ferrore began to laugh, a laugh devoid of madness and full of warmth. Shrugging off his cloak Ferrore's servo arm twirled as he limped towards the hulking mass of wires.

"looked in the mirror lately?"

Sparks flew in soaring arcs as wires connected and solder smouldered.

Around them, all was still all was silent.
Peace


----------



## revan4559

Kol: Returning to the fortress with Garrond and the rest of his bodyguard along with Commander Ahlaus you all go your seperate ways back to the sections of the fortress you lord over apart from Lord Garrond who returns to his main throne room. If you wish to follow Garrond then that is your choice, or do you return to the halls of undivided? Or even perhaps go in search of the newest members of the warband for some questioning? While walking around the fortress decided what you wish to do you get anotehr Vox message from your lieutenant telling you that there has been a recent increase in marines and equipment leaving the fortress and disappearing into the city and that he has been unable to connect there commanders. This brings up the questions on what exactly is going on: Are they deserting the warband? Are they gathering and preparing to topple Garrond from command and leadership? or have they simply got fed up with him and left to join another warband? While mulling over these possibilities you see the Sorcerer named Nerr'ak float passed on a Disc of Tzeentch towards the hangers, and oddly he only has one arm.

Nerr'ak: The meditative trance does you a world of good as it stabalizes your heart's to beat in time with each other again along with at a much calmer pace, the pain in the stump of your arm has now faded to an irrative numbness and you feel alot refreshed after the rest. You notice that the disc has carried you all the way to Garrond's fortress in half the time it took you to walk from the fortress to the mountain fotress and summerize that the disc will prove most useful indeed to move over long distances along with giving a greater vantage point for battle. Once inside of the fortress the disc slowly floats through the many long hallways until you finally reach the main hanger which as usual is a hive of activity as the new transports, tanks and dreadnoughts are being inspected and any repairs being made. As you continue to float ontop of your disc you look around and see the Tech-Commander of Garronds warband walk over to you with a bionic arm craddled in his arms like a small child before he stops infront of you. "Follow me Sorcerer" he then turns away and walks to one of the other alcoves in which you follow him into, once inside you can see Ferrore working on repairing a dreadnought.

Rachael: Excso bows his head to you before turning away and giving orders to all your newly won troops to start to fortify the base against attacks along with ordering a guard to meet you outside. Looking around the hall you quickly notice both of your pouldrons on the floor and pick them up seeing that both are relatively in good shape even after being removed by a power sword and guess that it just sliced them clean off your armour, so you decide to return to the hanger of Garronds fortress to get them re-attached and maybe meet up with members of the old warband to find out what information you can about the one called Modeus who vanished shortly before you joined. Walking outside you can see that all those that you ordered to be your bodyguard have gathered before you with the two hundred marines stood in ranks of fifty and the cultists in one large mass obviously having no idea of discipline and order. (when you get to the hanger you will find nerr'ak and/or zena, its up to you)

Ridoranaa: Your attack catches the Reborn Leader off-guard and shifts his center of balance so he starts to topple backwards before he places his left foot behind his right and stops himself, however this gives you an opening in which to swing your own power axe down into the center of the warriors chest, while achieving a deep cut into the leaders armour, one of his power axes flashes up and knocks your power-axe away before it can do any real damage and as the reborn leader rebalances himself he launches a series of ferocious attacks straight towards your shield arm forcing you to keep your shield up yet each hit against your shield sends a numbing sensation up your arm which slowly weakens your grip on your shield. You need to think of a new plan in how to defeat the leader of this warband and do so soon or you will lose grip on your shield and be pretty much defenseless against his power-axe.

Zena: Moving through some of the hallways that connect the several large hangers together you come to part of the fortress where you see many of the Dark Mechanicus working on vehicles, power armour, weapons, servitors and giving bionic replacements to marines who have lost limbs or eyes in the blood tournament. Walking around the hanger you are relatively ignored as the Dark Mechanicus Adepts go about there work as you look for one who specialises in not only bionics but gene-forging, and thank Tzeentch you fine one at the very back of the hanger surronded by vials, test subjects, medical equipment, bionic limbs and organs. As you get closer to him his hood headed looks up at you and while his face is obscured by shadow you can see two red eyes staring out at you, obviously bionic. Now would be the time to ask him what services he can offer you to get your body enchanced and in a short amount of time.

Ferrore: Lost in your own little world of repairing the Alpha Legion Dreadnought before you and making extremely good progress you do not hear the doors behind you open and close as someone enters until you feel a tap on your shoulder which makes you turn around to see both the Tech-Commander stood there craddling a bionic arm but also the Sorcerer Nerr'ak who is sat ontop of a daemonic mount of tzeentch known as a Disc of Tzeentch, stopping your work for a moment you turn to face them both just as the Tech-Commanders Vox unit blurts into life. "Ferrore I have yet another task for you, as all the Dark Adepts, Tech-Marines and Dark Apocatheries are busy, you are to attach this bionic replacement to this Sorcerer, is that understood? If you do I shall see to that some 'newer' parts will be brought to you to repair the ancient behind you." With that the Tech-Commander thrusts the bionic arm into your arms and limps off back through the doors leaving you along with Nerr'ak and alot of things to talk about.


----------



## deathbringer

He worked slowly, his work interspersed with frantic rummaging through the diminishing pile of mangled equipment and scattered conversation with the ancient upon which he worked.

Hours passed, minutes slipped away as he worked upon part after part, assembling each wire by wire, plate by plate and then restoring them to the dreadnaught

Then disturbance, the voice of the tech commander pulled him from his reverie

"Ferrore I have yet another task for you, as all the Dark Adepts, Tech-Marines and Dark Apocatheries are busy, you are to attach this bionic replacement to this Sorcerer, is that understood? If you do I shall see to that some 'newer' parts will be brought to you to repair the ancient behind you." 

Without looking up he retorted at the promise of new parts.

"With respect techcommander, my challenge was to repair the dreadnaught from salvage. It teaches me care and precision, forces me to be careful of waste. I will complete my challenge as it began, though i ask one thing. The sons of Vulkan were always know their ability to forge. I desire to do so. Many of the armour plates upon this pile are cracked and broken and it would not do to place them upon this lord of war. I wish to forge new ones from the scrap. It is a task yet i am equal to it, do we have such a facility?"

Bionic eyes zoomed out from the macroscopic view he had taken upon the part and he turned to find Nerrak, atop a daemonic entity that riddled the dangerous magik's of sorcery.

Unease filled him as he stared upon the being before him and he struggled against revulsion as he studied it

Drawing up two chairs he placed the arm between them before turning to Nerrak

"Do you sit on chairs or is your posterior too sensitive for anything but the daemonic?"

At his feet the servo arm coiled lovingly around the bionic, scanned data ran through his mind as he waited for the sorceror


----------



## High_Seraph

As he charged into the Reborn leader Ridoranaa brought his power axe up and around as the Leader stopped his backwards momentum by putting his left leg behind him. However that act had left him open and Ridoranaa made him pay for it. Bringing his axe down with all his strength Ridoranaa connected with the center of the Reborns chest. The axes power field melted through the ceramite and fiber bundles. However before it could actually penetrate completely the Reborn brought one of his axes around and knocked Ridoranaa's away.

As he righted himself the reborn launched a furious attack at Ridoranaa's shield. Getting his shield up Ridoranaa's arm and hand feel the impacts of each attack, each one almost knocking the shield out of his hand and costing him his life. As the Reborn takes a moment too long to attack Ridoranaa turns and dives away from the Reborn, right hand dropping to his bolt pistol and bringing it up. As the dive completed Ridoranaa rises to a knee and sights at the Reborn. As he charged Ridoranaa smiles and fires his pistol until it clicks empty aiming for the chest area where the power axe had bitten deep into the armour.


----------



## revan4559

Ignore the deadline extension as ive decided to do something different.

I am stopping the action thread as at the moment very few people have posted in it, this however doesn't mean the roleplay is stopping. I am actually moving it onto ARTGAC PART II in a seperate recruitment and action thread. Those who wish to continue then either pm me or check out the new recruitment thread. I hope you enjoyed part one and will continue in part II.

Reasons for why i have stopped it: We are about 95% the way through part one anyway and it is very hard to bring in new players when you are almost finished so im moving onto doing ARTGAC part II where new players can join in if they want to. If your wondering where the new recruitment thread is it is here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...45#post1039045


----------

